# Board-Fliegen (Bilder)



## marioschreiber (9. September 2003)

Moin Männers !#h 

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag von "Trutta":


> Wie wäre denn ein Unterforum wo Fotos und/oder Bindeanleitung stehen? Gab es die Idee schon mal? Ich knipse meine Muster eigentlich immer und ihr ja anscheinend auch. Ist mir so als Idee gekommen, weil wir uns immer so nett unsere Bindeergebnisse vorführen



Stellt hier doch mal Bilder von euren Fliegen rein.
Egal ob Trocken-,Nass-, Streamer und was es sonst noch so gibt.


----------



## marioschreiber (9. September 2003)

Ich fang einfach mal an!

CDC-Garnele: 

-Padrige-Shrimp Haken Gr.6
-Grundwicklung
-Fühler graues CDC und zwei Cristall-Flash Fäden
-Rückenschild (z.B. aus Latexhandschuh) einbinden
-Kettenaugen einbinden
-Hinter den Augen eine Dubbingschlaufe legen und mit CDC-Fibern dubben(verdrallen)
-diese zum Öhr um der Haken wickeln
-Rückenschild zum Öhr
-Abbinden
-Kopfknoten
-Lack


----------



## Ace (9. September 2003)

Ich mach einfach mal weiter

*"Grey Magnus"* 

-Streamerhaken langschenklig Größe 6 oder 8
-Grundwicklung
-Schwanz aus ein paar fiebern Grizzly Marabou einbinden
-Grizzly Hechel von vorn nach hinten binden
-Graues Körperdubbing(es geht auch faserige Wolle) von hinten nach vorn in die Lücken der Hechel winden.
-wenn erwünscht dann silber oder Kupferdraht von hinten nach vorn binden.(muss vorher mit dem Dubbing befestigt werden)
-Kettenaugen(klein) einbinden
Kopfknoten mit rotem Garn binden oder rot lackieren(Nagellack geht gut)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. September 2003)

:q ...nee neee....ich halte mich da lieber raus...Bei mir reicht es ja gerade die kleinen Biester zu binden....und denn auch noch eine Anleitung dazu geben...Ich bin doch froh, wenn ich selber weiss, was ich da gerade eingetüddelt habe....#t


----------



## Ace (9. September 2003)

Feigling


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. September 2003)

...okay...ich habe Euch gewarnt....
Hier ein Muster aus meiner Werkstatt.... eine Art "Zigarre" :q 
Bindeanleitung sieht wie gesagt schlecht aus....





<p> 
Streamerhaken oder ähnlichen.....
Grundwicklung in schwarz vom Öhr angefangen
am Ende ein wening Marabou einbinden (länger als hier gezeigt)
dann vom Hakenbogen angefangen schwarzes Rentierfell einbinden (schön fest, damit die Haare sich aufstellen) immer kleine Büschel und sich langsam Richtung Öhr vorarbeiten.
Mit Kopfknoten abschliessen.
Anschliessend ordentlich mit einer feinen Schere trimmen (am besten draussen vor der Tür :q )....und keine Angste dass Ihr zuviel abschneidet.....
Fertig....

So...ich hoffe Ihr seid nun zufrieden...:q


----------



## marioschreiber (9. September 2003)

CH-Bunny
(CH = Circle Hook)


----------



## Truttafriend (10. September 2003)

absolut genial! ich werd heut abend auch was reinstellen. Ich schreib auch noch dazu, für welche Art die Fliege gedacht ist. Küste, Hecht etc. Das macht unseren Junganglern und Flifianfängern z.B. die  Frage leichter "welche Fliegen nehmt ihr gerne an der Küste". Ist ja einem Neuling nicht unbedingt klar wofür eine Magnus hauptsächlich gedacht ist.

@Dorschdiggler 
deine Aarn (Fyns Cigar) sieht doch cool aus. In grau werd ich die auch mal probieren.


----------



## fly-martin (10. September 2003)

moin moin

Ich hab da mal nen Vorschlag : es gibt die Gallerie " Fliege der Woche" unter diesem Link http://gallery.kairies.de/view_album.php?set_albumName=fdw

Ich denke es wäre besser die Fliegen dort reinzustellen - natürlich nur wenn die kurze Anleitung als Kommentar mit eingestellt werden kann - bitte testet das mal ( logindaten bitte per PM erfragen ).
Wenn das klappt könnte man ja ggf. einen Link in das Fliegeforum reinbringen


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2003)

OK., aber wie erkenne ich dann wenn neue Bilder dazugekommensind?
Muss ich dann immer in die Galerie und dann schauen ob es mehr geworden sind?


----------



## Laksos (10. September 2003)

Fliegenfischen und -binden is' zwar nich' so unser Metier, aber auf dem AB-Treffen am Edersee konnten wir dank Martin mal ganz toll in eure Welt reinschnuppern!  

Jetzt sind wir mächtig stolz auf unsere ersten selbstgebundenen Fliegen unseres Lebens, deshalb müßt ihr einfach ma' gucken; hier ist die Fliege von Laksine, ein Streamer, nennen wir sie einfach mal "Lady Killer" :m :


----------



## Laksos (10. September 2003)

Und hier kommt gleich meine Dorschfliege, die "Cologne Torsk":


----------



## Laksos (10. September 2003)

Und weil's so schön war, hier die "Giant Martin" von unserem weisen, altehrwürdigen Lehrmeister am Edersee:


----------



## Laksos (10. September 2003)

Last but not least möchte ich euch abschließend die Geburt der "CoAdmin Mosquito" von Franky nicht vorenthalten, leider gab es keine Nahaufnahme :q :


----------



## rob (10. September 2003)

wow!!!ihr seit ja wahre künstler...respekt.ich bekomm immer mehr lust 
es jetzt auch einmal mit der fliege zu versuchen.mein angelspezi ist 
dem fischen mit der fliege schon sehr lange verfallen und versucht schon lange mich zu infizieren.ich hab ja auch teilweise einen ansitzangler aus ihm gemacht 
grüsse aus wien
rob #h 

p.s.:  impression _fliegenWilly>


----------



## Zwergpirat (10. September 2003)

Ich werde dann mal das bisherige Spitzenprodukt meiner Fliegenbindebemühungen vorstellen. 

Da ich leider keine Digi habe, mußte ich das Ding leider in den Scanner legen und darunter hat die Bildqualität etwas gelitten.
Diese Fliege ist natürlich ein reines Showprodukt, das gerahmt wurde und jetzt bei demjenigen, dem ich sie geschenkt habe an der Wand hängt.

Gebunden wurde sie auf einen blind eye Haken der Grösse 7/0.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. September 2003)

Geiles Ding Dirk - auch wenn dafür ein ganzes Regiment Goldfasane ihr Leben lassen mußten - )))

Grüße Stephan


----------



## fly-martin (10. September 2003)

Hallo

Hier sind noch einige Ergebnise der Bindesession Edersee - das Modell von Franky :



!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





und hier gesammelte Werke :








Hut ab vor den ersten Bindeergebnissen


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2003)

@Martin: Sehe ich das richtig, du hast ´ne Holzschraube am Fuss des Bindestocks?
Na deine Tischplatten möchte ich sehen 

Sehen super aus die Fliegen!


----------



## fly-martin (10. September 2003)

Hallo

Ja, da ist eine Holzschraube am Fusse des Bindestockes!

Das ist ein Handbindestock, den man z.B. am Wasser einfach an den Baum schrauben kann - oder in eine Tischplatte....

Die richtigen Bindestöcke bekommen natürlich die Binde-Einsteiger


----------



## Truttafriend (10. September 2003)

ich denke der ist für´n Quickie im Wald gedacht:q  So am Baumstamm oder so:q 

Ne schnelle Fliege für unterwegs


----------



## fly-martin (10. September 2003)

Hallo

Auch wenn Wobi nicht online ist


Tatüüütataaa!


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2003)

.....Geil.....


----------



## The_Duke (11. September 2003)

@martin

Wenns hier ein "Auf-den-Knien-rutsch-Smilie" geben würde...ich würds jezz benutzen! 
Woher hast du diesen Handbindestock mit dieser Schraube???
Der is ja voll genital! Der muss in mein Reisebindeset....


----------



## digerko (11. September 2003)

*gammarus*

Schöne Idee Mario, hier mein Beitrag:


Haken:       10er Shrimp Haken Hayabusa black nickel
Dubbing:    hares ear gemischt grau und beige
Hechel:      Hahn badger
Fühler:       Fibern Hahn badger
Schild:        Staniol Zigarettenpackung
Rippung:    Twinkle schwarz/grün
Bindefaden: uni thread mono

Grundwicklung mit dem Bindegarn, dann badger Fibern, Rippungsfaden, die Hechel (mit der Spitze) und das zuvor ausgeschnittene Rückenschild einbinden. In Schlaufentechnik das hares ear dubben und vom Schenkel zu Öhr aufwinden und sichern. Jetzt die Hahnenhechel im Palmerstil nach vorn Winden und sichern. Das Schild zum Öhr klappen und sichern. Die Rippung setzen und den Abschluß mit einem whip finsh beenden. Zuguter letzt ein wenig Lack auf den Abschlußknoten. FERTIG


----------



## Salmonelle (11. September 2003)

Na gut, dann trau ich mich jetzt auch mal.
Und weil ich´s noch nicht so richtig drauf habe mit dem Fliegenbinden,
nehme ich mal das Modell „ganz leicht“:
Nymphe für die Hegene:

Haken Gr. 14 o. 16 gebogener Schenkel (hier: 14er Mustad Shrimp/Caddis)

Var.1 (Abb. oben):Körper aus dünnem Polyestergarn: im Hakenbogen anwinden und eine Lage dicht bis ca. 2 mm vor das Öhr wickeln. An dieser Stelle für das Köpfchen andersfarbiges Garn einbinden, Wicklung bis zum Öhr weiterführen und abschließen. Das Köpfchen binden (2, max. 3 Lagen übereinander, es darf nicht zu dick werden).

Var.2 (Abb. mitte): Das Garn für das Köpfchen gleich im Hakenbogen mit einwinden. Nachdem der Körper fertig gebunden ist, das Köpfchengarn für eine Rippung  gegen die Wicklungsrichtung des Körpers zum Öhr winden und wie oben mit einem Köpfchen abschließen.

Var.3 (Abb. unten): Dünnes Silbertinsel gleich im Hakenbogen mit einbinden und dieses dann entgegen der Körperwicklung als Rippung auf den Körper winden und beim Abschluss des Körpers wieder mit einbinden. Ansonsten nicht vergessen, das Köpfchengarn mit einzuwinden und wie bei Var.1 abzuschließen.

Anschl. komplette Wicklung lackieren… fertich.

Standartfarben für die Hegenen sind  roter Körper mit schwarzem Köpfchen oder umgekehrt.
Manchmal sind aber auch orange, blaue oder grüne Körper der „Bringer“. (das sage ich jetzt als Hegenen-Profi, der schon genau ein mal mit der Hegene gefischt hat).

Hier noch das passende Bild dazu:

...und Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Ace (11. September 2003)

Stark, das ganze hier nenn ich mal einen echt informativen Thread#6


----------



## Truttafriend (11. September 2003)

find ich auch super. Das das so fruchtet. Wenn Martin nichts dagegen hat (Webspaceprobs?) kann sich so eine schöne Datenbank aufbauen.


----------



## havkat (11. September 2003)

Meerforellen - Alleskönner.
Imtitiert fast alles, je nach Größe (8-4) von der Garnele über´n Stichling bis zum Kutling.

Im diesjährigen DK-Urlaub konnte Kumpelchen mit ihr zwei dralle "Vorsonnenaufgang-Mittfünfziger" überreden. 

Fragt mich jetzt bloooooß nich nach ´ner Bindeanleitung. 
#t


----------



## fly-martin (12. September 2003)

Hallo

@ Havkat - die Bindeanleitung ist ähnlich wie die Shrimps-Fly, die wir als FDW schon mal hatten. Die Unterschiede sind das einbinden der Kettenaugen ( die werden bei der Shrimps Fly hinten und bei Deiner Fliege vorne eingebunden ) und die Körperhechel scheint bei Dir aus Marabu zu bestehen.

Hier ist der Link zur Bindeanleitung Shrimps-Fly : Garnelen Fliege


----------



## havkat (12. September 2003)

Na siehste! Unser Martin! #6

"havkat": Dän. für Seewolf oder auch Exemplar der Gattung Homo sapiens. Bricht sich  beim Fliegenbinden die Finger.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

Sandgrundel. Meerforellenfliege
Häufig in der Ostsee anzutreffen. 

- 4er-6er  Partidge CS11 oder ähnlich langschenklig
- mit viel Kupfer oder blei beschweren
- Grizzlyhecheln als Schwanz einbinden
- aus crystalgrey Sealdubbing Körper formen
- Fasanenhenne Flügelfedern als Brustflossen aufstellen

Die Fliege sollte auf sandigen Boden fast über den Grund schleifen. Darf auch gerne mal ganz absacken und wird dann vom Boden "gepickt".


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

TvdA Bighole orange - Meerforellefliege


- 6er-8er Partidge CS11 oder ähnlich langschenklig
- Schwanz: oranger Hahnenhechel
- Körper: Silberflachtinsel
- Kopf: braune Hechel und orange Hechel abschließen

Die Fliege fische ich gerne unterhalb von 13Grad Wassertemparatur.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

TvdA lilleSild     Meerforellenfliege

- Schwanz: rote Fibern vom Goldfasanbalg
- Körper:  Flachsilbertinsel gerippt mit Silbertinsel rund
- Körperschwinge aus weißem Kalbsschwanz und blauem Bucktail
- Augen gemalt aus Nagellack und Kopflack überzogen


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

TvdA greenShrimp     Meerforellenfliege

- Kupfer auf  die Grundwicklung
- braune Hechel mit der Spitze überstehend nach Hinten anwinden
- grünen Latexstreifen anwinden
- graues Dubbing in Dubbingschlaufe legen und nach vorne winden
- braune Hechel nach vorne winden
- Latex umlegen und Rückenschild anpassen
- Bindegarn nach vorn rippen und abschließen


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

TvdA AllseasonShrimp   Meerforellenfliege


- kleine Kettenaugen
- oranges Bucktail und oranges Crystalflash als Fühler
- Opossumdubbing als Körper ausgebürstet
- braune Hechel gepalmert

Diesen Shrimp fische in jeder Jahreszeit. Man kann ihn von 12-2er Größe anbieten und er fängt immer.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

TvdA SquirrelShrimp     Meerforelle

- kleine Kettenaugen
- Eichhörnchenschwanz über die Kettenaugen legen und vor den Augen fixieren
- Grizzlyhechel anlegen
- Interferenzfolie anlegen 
- Nerzdubbing in Schlaufe anwinden
-  Hechel palmern
- Folie umlegen und Rückenschild formen
- Bindefaden nach vorn rippen


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2003)

Mensch warst du fleissig!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2003)

:q genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht.... Klasse Tim#6


----------



## marioschreiber (14. September 2003)

Ich hab auch wieder einige gebunden, aber meine Digi is schei.....e!
Werd mal wieder meinen Nachbarn fragen müssen!


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

Vielen Dank Michi&Mario. Ich bin immo so in Stimmung, dass ich heute einen Bindetag eingelegt hab. Ist mindestens so schön wie an der Küste wedeln.:s


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. September 2003)

Wau was für klasse arbeit und ich dachte immer sowas gibet nur im Laden zu kaufen super


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2003)

:q ...Bindetag ist gut....bei mir hätte es mindestens drei Tage gedauert :q .... Im Ernst...Klasse Dinger...Ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder bei, obwohl....wohin mit den ganzen Tierchen ??


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2003)

wir sollten vielleicht mal ein Südholsteiner Fliegenbindetreffen aufrufen. Was meinst Du Michi? Bei mir?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2003)

....Bindetreffen....nicht schlecht die Idee....nur leider bin ich immer sehr knapp bei Zeit..und die nutze ich meistens zum Fischen....:q...aber trotzdem...da ich bald Urlaub hab, könnte das was werden....  und über das Wo kann man dann immer noch sprechen...Andreas hatte auch schonmal laut drüber nachgedacht


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2003)

...gut...ich dann auch nochmal .....






<p>
wildes Gebinde, ohne grosses Nachdenken :q <p>                 Diese nenne ich einfach mal "red-eyed-trout-killer" :q


----------



## Laksos (17. September 2003)

Und hier meine neueste Kreation von heute! Ich kam zwar völlig fertig und abgeschlafft vonne Arbeit, aber das einmal am Edersee Erlernte will man ja nicht so schnell vergessen und eifrig üben! 

Es ist eine "Puritan Bio Nature":


----------



## fly-martin (17. September 2003)

Hi Laksos 

lass mich raten - der Haken ist ein usbL-Haken in Grösse 12 ? 

usbL = unsichtbarer Lufthaken

Ansonsten : Klasse - alles natürliche Materialien ( biologisch abbaubar )


----------



## Laksos (17. September 2003)

Danke für die Blumen, mein Profi! :q :m


----------



## Truttafriend (20. September 2003)

*White Shrimp*

Eben ein neues Muster gebunden. Bevor die Mefos es morgen früh zerfressen  hier noch schnell reingestellt.

TvdA White Shrimp         Meerforelle

- 6er Shrimphaken
- Kettenaugen
- Körper: weisses Dubbing vom    Stallkaninchen und schmale Grizzlyhechel
- Fühler:  Chrystal Flash und ein paar Kricketfibern


----------



## Ace (20. September 2003)

Kleine Eigenkreation...´n Name ist mir noch nicht eingefallen.
Soll auf jedenfall ne Jig-Fliege zum Bellyboatfischen auf Dorsche darstellen.#t 

 - Bindeweise: upside down -

- Großer kurzschenkliger dünndrahtiger Haken 1/0 o. 2/0
- Grundwicklung
- hinten schmalen Streifen Interferenzfolie und Körperwolle(Art egal - sieht eh keiner) einbinden.
- Faden nach vorn führen
- Wolle nach vorn führen
- Wolle vorn befestigen
- Faden nach hinten führen
- Interferenzfolie nach vorn führen
- Abschlusswicklung hinten binden und Faden als Rippung gleichmäßig nach vorn führen.
- Folie vorn befestigen
- Weisses & schwarzes Polarfibre einbinden.
- Kettenaugen(Groß) einbinden
- Wip Finish


werd sie gleich morgen mal antesten


----------



## Truttafriend (21. September 2003)

@Ace
geiles Teil. 

"BB NeverLoose Jig"


----------



## fly-martin (21. September 2003)

@ Ace

...oder nenne sie einfache : "Z in the Head"

;-))


----------



## digerko (21. September 2003)

@Ace: schöne Variante eines 'crazy Charlie.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Ace (22. September 2003)

Crazy Charlie hat gestern Abend gefangen(freu freu)


----------



## Truttafriend (22. September 2003)

mmhhh;+ 
deine Crazy Charlie werd ich mal auf einem CircelHook probieren.
Das könnte funzen:z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2003)

ich habe festgestellt, dass die Fliegen Anderer grundsätzlich besser fangen :q ... eigentlich sind diese Beiden hier für Hornhechte gedacht gewesen, aber Barsch und Hecht stehen drauf...für Hecht könnte das ruhig noch 'ne Nummer grösser sein.... Die Bindeanleitung stellt Stephan dann sicher gerne zur Verfügung :q <P>


----------



## Truttafriend (23. September 2003)

> Stephan dann sicher gerne zur Verfügung



Na Vossi! Du machst dir das ja ganz schön einfach 

Ist aber OK. Das ist wiklich ein super Hornimuster. Ich arbeite gar nicht nach Anleitung. Ein Bild reicht und dann wird halt improvisiert.

vi ses i Lübeck:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2003)

:q :q ..na klar.... ich muss doch Vorlagen sammeln...hehehe......nachbinden geht dann auch ganz gut.....allerdings immer erstmal probieren....:q


----------



## Truttafriend (28. September 2003)

Die Schnuppkuh        
Meerforelle

-6er  langschenkliger Haken (z.B.CS11)
- Schwanz: Grizzlyfibern plus 2 Chrystalflashstreifen
- Körper: Grundwicklung mit Interferenzfolie, braune Hechel  und am Kopf rote Hechel.
Als Reiz kann man den Kopf in grellen Farben abbinden.
Fängt das ganze Jahr und bei mir den überwiegenden Teil der Mefos


----------



## Truttafriend (28. September 2003)

Garnele aus dem AB Workshop
Meerforelle

- 6er Haken mit mittellangem Schenkel
- Schwanz: Chrystalflash und Grizzlyfibern
- kleine Kettenaugen
- Körper: graues Seehunddubbing und breite Grizzlyhechel gepalmert. Das Dubbing noch schön ausbürsten


----------



## Hornpieper (28. September 2003)

Schnuppkuh ist cool!:z 

Björn


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. September 2003)

Noch eine vom gestrigen WS:

Tobs, leider ein bißchen unscharf - das Bild

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. September 2003)

:q ..danke Stephan...war der Bringer heute auf die kleinen Hornhechte.... :q


----------



## Dentro (29. September 2003)

Mensch Jungs, 
das sind ja *Kunstwerke*, echt toll/lecker!
Da freut man sich wohl doppelt bei einem gefangenen Fisch.

Fliegenfischen ist wohl die schönste/eleganteste Angelmethode, oder?
Zumal, wenn ich an meine Aalangelei denke.

CYA


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2003)

> Fliegenfischen ist wohl die schönste/eleganteste Angelmethode, oder



ist nur eine Technik von vielen. Das es die eleganteste ist bezweifel ich auch. Es macht halt riesig Spaß:m 
Das schreib ich vorallendingen damit nicht so eine bescheuerte Diskussion über das "elitere" Fliegenfischen wie in anderen Boards und Zeitschriften ("Fischunkraut") enststeht.
Fliegenfischen macht wirklich viel Spaß. Fliegenbinden ist ein ebenso schönes Hobby. Es gibt soviele Fliegenbinder/in die nicht mal eine Fliegenrute haben. Eine Meerforelle auf eine eigene Fliege fangen ist wirklich eine ganz besondere Belohnung.:z


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2003)

Eine hab ich noch, vom WS am letzten Samstag.Mußte sie nur in ein "besseres Licht" setzen.Ist gar nicht so einfach die Dinger abzulichten.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

@Stephan


> Ist gar nicht so einfach die Dinger abzulichten.


Damit hab ich auch immer die Größten Probleme#t 

Richtig geile Fliegen sind hier mittlerweile zu finden...Klasse:m


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2003)

das mit dem Epoxy hat Stephan voll drauf. Die sehen wirklich cool aus. Leider ist das Bild mit dem Sandaal nicht sogut. Der war nämlich noch viel besser:z


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

Hier einmal eine kleine Reizfliege für die Küste...sozusagen ne halbe "Pink Fyggi" :q 

Beinchen: Wiggle Legs"Grüngelb"
Körper: Dubbing aus Pink Marabou
Rückenschild aus Interferenzfolie und den Faden als Rippung  nach vorn gebunden.

Geht ziemlich fix zu binden und ist im kalten klaren Frühjarswasser weit zu sehen denke bzw. hoffe ich

Das ganze auf Circle Hook


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2003)

Verschärft! Die kann im Februar zur Waffe werden:q


----------



## Klausi (29. September 2003)

Na die sind ja wieder gelungen. Prima.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2003)

Schaut gut aus ACE,

wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den CH ?

Konnte Mario 5 Stk. abschwatzen hab aber noch nichts drauf gebunden.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

Thanks:m

@Stephan

bisher habe ich erst einmal vom Belly damit gefischt und dafür Größe 2/0 verwendet.
Leider sind die zu Dickdrahtig und sacken sofort zum Grund...ausserdem hat sich die Fliege unterwasser immer gedreht so das ich nach kurzer Zeit ein total verdrehtes kringelndes Vorfach hatte.

Zu Hause in der Badewanne ist das aber mit den kleinen Haken nicht passiert...bleibt nur zu testen.

achja einen Dorsch!? hatte ich drann am Circle Hook ist aber ausgestiegen...als ich aus reinem Reflex angeschlagen hab#q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2003)

Angeschlagen ???!!!???
mit CH ... 

,,, ja hast du denn nicht gelesen:b , daß ...

Ist halt schwer den Reflex zu unterdrücken, und ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob ich das will.:r :g 
Dann lieber ohne CH und auch mal einen Fisch verlieren.Geht ja mit CH auch.  

Aber schön, das du so ehrlich bist.:m 

Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

Ein klassischer Streamer den wohl jeder kennt

*Mickey Finn* 

Hier etwas größer gebunden...im kleinen Baelt war die gut für Dorsche...deswegen will ich sie hier auch mal probieren.

Padridge Saltwater Gr.4
Silbertinsel für den Körper
gelbes & rotes Bucktail schwadder Kopf und feddich
geht so schön einfach:q

p.S.: ich brauch unbedingt ne anständige Digicam.:c


----------



## Ace (30. September 2003)

hab auch mal ne Garnele probiert...ich finde die ist echt gut gelungen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2003)

absolut Ace.....aber sach mal...steht Dein Bindestock neben dem Rechner :q


----------



## havkat (1. Oktober 2003)

Legger Ace! #6


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mich heute zum ersten mal an einem Hechtstreamer versucht.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht wo ich den testen soll


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Oktober 2003)

sehr geil. In HH sind jede menge freie Gewässer wo der laufen könnte. Ist ja aber ein bischen weit von Großenbrode.
Ich werd auch mal ein paar Hechtmuster reinstellen. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Irgendwie war ich auf Küstenfliegen eingeschossen.


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

Wenn wir eher daran gedacht hätten, dann hätten wir evtl. für jede Art einen extra Thread aufmachen können.

Oder Du machst einen mit "Hechtfliegen"auf !?


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Oktober 2003)

ne das wird dann zu zerfleddert. Die Fliegen der Boardies sind hier besser aufgehoben. Wir sind doch auch im Flifi und nicht im Mefoforum. Ich denke in diesem Thread können Hechtmuster, Trockene, Emerger, Nymphen und weiss der Fuchs was mit rein.
Oder wären dir einzelne Threads lieber? Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Zwergpirat (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mario, 
 der sieht super aus.

Könntest Du vielleicht eine Bindeanleitung hier einstellen?
Ich will nämlich in der nächsten Zeit mal mein Glück mit der Fliege auf Hecht versuchen und bin noch auf der Suche nach schmackhaften Mustern 

Schon mal Danke im voraus


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

Ist einfach so beim binden entstanden!
Ich versuchs mal:

-Circlehook
-Grundwicklung (mit Sekundenkleber fixiert)
-Etwa 13cm. Stück Bunny (schwarz) eingebunden (Hälfe als Schwanz überstehen lassen, Rest erstmal lose nach vorne hängen lassen)
-ein bischen Spectral-flash o.ä. und eine neongrüne Marabufeder einbinden
-Faden nach vorne legen.
-Sekundenkleber auf dem Haken nach vorne auftragen und en Zonkerstrip (Bunny) um den Haken nach vorne winden ()Platz für den Kopf lassen!!!)
-Mit Rehhaar (in meinem Fall grün) den Kopf binden.
-Abschlussknoten 
-Den Rehhaarkopf in Form schneiden .
-Augen (danke Mac) aufkleben und zusätzlich noch mit ein paar tropfen Sekundenklebe sichern (Dadurch wird der Kopf auch sehr hart!).

Ach ja, ein paar Grizzlyhecheln hab ich noch hinten eingebunden!


----------



## Zwergpirat (8. Oktober 2003)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank:m 

Da werde ich mich doch gleich mal ranbegeben.


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

Aber wir wollen auch das Ergebnis sehen!!!

Geht auch mit anderen Farben:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mal versucht einen Zweihakenvariation zu binden....<p>





<p>und hier von der anderen Seite<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p>ich hoffe, das ich das Teil auch werfen kann :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2003)

@ Vossi :

Wozu gibts Sbiros -)))

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2003)

...nee Stephan...das hab ich hinter mir :q ..zumindest erstmal...höchstens, wenn die Mefos ausserhalb der Fliegenwurfweite springen und das Eisen nicht wollen..aber irgendwann schleppe ich dann einen halben Angelladen mit mir rum... dann doch lieber wieder eine kleinere Kreation in flauschigen "Felltönen"....die geht auch bestimmt an der Küste :q <p>


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2003)

Nu zerpiek doch nicht dein Mousepad andauernd


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2003)

:q ..okay okay.......allerdings hätte ich gedacht, das es auf dem kurzhaarflokati auf den Bildern besser zu erkennen ist....aber gut....die nächste dann eben im Bindestock....


----------



## Ace (9. Oktober 2003)

@Mario

wo kann ich die Bestellung aufgeben???&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; erste Sahne sach ich nur#6

ich hab noch mal eins meiner Lieblingsmuster gebunden

*"Juleatre" *ein Klassiker aus Dänemark

&nbsp;


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Oktober 2003)

@Ace: Wenn die sich weiter so vermehren, dann können wir nochmal darüber reden


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Oktober 2003)

Wird ja immer besser hier :q 
Ich gehe heute doch so völlig unmotiviert durch einen Bastelladen...was sticht mir dort im Wollregal in mein Adlerauge ??





<p>...tja, selbst als Nichtstricker kaufte ich sofort ein Knäuel..Verkäuferin war völlig verdattert :q  Zuhause dann gleich an die Arbeit gemacht....
Grundwicklung, dann die "Samtwolle" und zum Abschluss eine graue und als zusätzlichen Reiz eine rote Hahnenhechel....ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen :q <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und extra für Mario.....nicht auf dem Mousepad :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2003)

..und heute dann gleich die nächste...ist allerdings ein klein wenig zu dick geworden....
Mein kleiner "Moppelshrimp" :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2003)

dat Zeuch lässt mich einfach nicht ruhen :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2003)

...und dann hab ich mal versucht so "eine Art CS" zu binden...in ermangelung von Material, musste die alte Barbie meiner Tochter Ihr Haupthaar ein wenig stutzen lassen :q<p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

...woran merkt man, dass der Schnupfen etwas zu heftig geworden ist ???? Man steht nicht bis zur Hüfte in der Ostsee, sondern sitzt am Bindestock.... und bei jedem Nieser fliegen wieder ein paar Reste durch's Zimmer :q 
Trotzdem wieder Ergebnisse
<p> Fuzzi-Wuzzi-Versuch  in braun (natürlich wieder mit Samtwolle :q )<p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

...und noch ein paar Streamerähnliche.....<p>




<P> von unten abgelichtet


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

...nein nein...noch bin ich nicht fertig...habe schliesslich seit um halb acht heute morgen gebunden :q <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nochmal in anderer Ausführung<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p>was mir nun noch fehlt, ist etwas mehr Material und ein schöner Danvise.... werde dann mal wieder nach oben gehen und schauen, was noch so dabei herauskommt #h


----------



## Esoxologe (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi Dorschdiggler
Ich merke schon das es bei dir losgeht.
Das hatte ich vor vielen Jahren auch:die Binderitis
Das kann zur Sucht ausarten,sag ich dir.So fing es bei Opa auch an ,und hinterher mussten wir ihn abknallen.......
Aber vergiss dabei das Fischen damit nicht.
Ich hatte dann irgendwann soviele verschiedene Streamer und Nassfliegen gebunden,dass ich gar nicht mehr alle ausprobieren konnte.Dann kamen eine Menge Kinderchens und dat Dolle Fliechenfischen inna Isar war beim Deiwel.Schade eigentlich.
Aber ich schaue mal nach ob ich noch meine Granate irgendwo habe.Mit der habe ich `ne 89er Bachforelle in der Isar gefangen.Dann setze ich auch ein Bild davon rein.
:s:a:s:a


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

:q ...hast schon Recht Chris :q  




> die Binderitis


 ....passt aber gut zur Bronchitis....glaube mir, viel lieber würde ich jetzt 30-40 Km weiter nördlich sein und meine Fliegenrute schwingen  ...mal schauen...vielleicht ja morgen wieder :q ...derdieweil habe ich aber noch was für Euch 
ich hoffe, dass die Maraboufeder ordentlich spielt in der Strömung  :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Oktober 2003)

..naja...und weil man mit einer Fliege schlecht aufhören kann, hab ich noch zwei dazu gemacht...nun reicht es aber auch für heute...hau mich jetzt auf's Sofa :q 
<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p><p>





<p>
<p>
Nun bin ich aber auch gespannt auf den ultimativen Bachforellenkiller :m


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2003)

ich bin platt Vossi...und dann sagen mein Bindestock steht neben dem Rechner...haha

Geile Teile, wir müssen unbedingt mal nen gemeinsamen Bindetach einlegen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Oktober 2003)

erstmal Danke Ace (für die geilen Teile :q ).... hab eben nochmal gezählt... es sind knapp 30 Stück geworden :q ... Jaja...hatte nicht viel Anderes heute zu tun...
Und das mit dem Bindetag ist doch kein Problem....#h <p>habe da aber noch was Anderes :q
Wer kann mir sagen, was das ist.... sieht aus wie eine neue Kreation, ist aber eine Raupe......
gehört hier zwar nicht ganz hin, aber .. naja.... 
<p>


----------



## Ace (13. Oktober 2003)

@Vossi 

Keine Ahnung was dat fürn Monster ist...binde doch mal nach und teste :q

ich hab auch mal wieder n büschen gebunden.


----------



## Micky Finn (13. Oktober 2003)

eben noch ein paar Fliegen fürs Ostseetreffen gezwirbelt. Hier im Outfit Mickey Finn natürlich. Geschwister gibts in der Variante Weiß/Dunkelgrau und Weiß/RoterKopf.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Oktober 2003)

Geiles Teil deine Thunder Creek#6


----------



## belle-hro (13. Oktober 2003)

einfach "GANZ GROßER SPORT" Männers!

Meine Freundin klebt förmlich am Bildschirm, sie hat noch ne größere Binderitis als ich!

Und ich keine Digikamera #q

Schönen Gruss von meiner besseren Hälfte und großen #r


----------



## Micky Finn (13. Oktober 2003)

@ Truttafriend
hier noch meine Appetizer, mal sehen ob die Fische am Howersee gefallen dran finden...


----------



## Micky Finn (13. Oktober 2003)

ein paar Charlies werd ich auch mal antesten, an Schwimmschnur und langem Vorfach mit 3,5 Meter....

Die Bilder sind etwas unscharf, bin noch am probieren mit der neuen Digicam. Kann im Moment noch nicht sagen es die Cam oder die Software ist, mit der ich die Bilder verkleinere


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Oktober 2003)

Ace , Andreas...... wahnsinn....was hier so zusammenkommt...ich bin echt begeistert.... Musste heute erstmal ein klein bischen Material bestellen....kommt hoffentlich schnell..... und Haken kann ich morgen auch schon wieder nachkaufen....:q


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Oktober 2003)

So, ich nochmal....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Oktober 2003)

astrein Mario.... so ein Teil hab ich auch noch in meiner Fliegendose..... Ich trau mich gar nicht es zu benutzen


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Oktober 2003)

Dann bind sie doch nach!


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Oktober 2003)

Hab nochmal ´ne Garnele versucht.

Diesmal in, für meine Verhältnisse/Vorliebe, sehr greller Farbe!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Oktober 2003)

> Dann bind sie doch nach!


 .... Du Nase....dazu fehlt mir so ein erstklassiger Balg :q .... meine sehen immer völlig verstümmelt aus.....
Aber die schockfarbene ist garantiert der Bringer bei frostigen Temperaturen :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

.. ich hab auch noch welche :q 

Erstmal mein Ausflug in die Welt der Lachsfliegen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

Dann ein Muster das ich nachgebunden habe unter der fachkundigen Anleitung von Zwergpirat.
für trübes Wasser


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

... noch ein statisches Muster, erfunden von Hornpieper.Leider gibt das Bild nicht das Farbenfeuerwerk wieder, das diese Fliege ausschickt :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

Dann noch eine von mir erdachte.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

Hier die berühmte "Ring of Fire" Fliege.
von Südlicht :q :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2003)

... und so sieht mein "Arbeitsplatz" aus (x-mal modifiziert)

So, das waren mal wieder 5 von mir :q


----------



## truttadad (14. Oktober 2003)

die Ring of Fire ist nur geil. Habe sofort 200m gelochtene von meiner Multi gezogen und das gute Stück nachgebunden:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

> "Ring of Fire"


 ...sach ma Stephan, was mach ich denn, wenn selbst die Sinkschnur das Teil nicht von der Oberfläche nach unten ziehen kann ;+ ;+ ???????
und vor allen Dingen, welches Wurfgewicht muss ich nehmen ??
20-60 Gramm ????
Bei dem Teil bin ich echt überfordert


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Vossi,
schon mal etwas von Grundwicklung aus Blei gehört?
Das sollte doch klappen.

übrigens hab grad deine Raube gesehen: Da kann ich dir helfen, die kenn ich, und jetzt lach nich, die heisst wirklich so: (siehst du den roten Puschel am Hinterende?) Das ist ein ROTSCHWANZ (also die Raupe davon) Auch Streckfuß, lat. dasychira pudibunda

Gruß Horst


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

danke Horst ... ich wusste, dass ich über kurz oder lang auf Dich alten Raupenspezialisten zählen kann....haste denn auch noch ein Bild des "Endproduktes" parat ??


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Oktober 2003)

das einzige Bild im Netz is etwas lütt 
sieht aus wie ne ...Motte


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

Okay...hab auch welche...


Die Zottelfly


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

Mysis


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

Mein Lieblingsbindemuster.......Fischchen...Garnele..je nach dem wie mans sieht...


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

And the Two-Puschel-Fly


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Oktober 2003)

Maddin!!!
Du must unbedingt mal auf einem Bindetreffen aufschlagen. Deine Muster gefallen mir super#r


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

@Trutta
Geht klar....ok, aber die Mysis ist nicht von mir


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

....also noch Einer mehr beim Bindeabend......:q ...aber leider kann ich Deine "nicht meine " Mysis nicht sehn :q


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2003)

Top Muster Maddin#6
ich kann auch die Mysis sehen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2003)

:m ..jo astrein...nu sehe ich sie auch....war vielleicht gestern Abend etwas zuviel für meine Nerven  
Ich befinde mich zur Zeit in der rot/schwarz Phase... oder schwarz/rot.....je nachdem, wie man es betrachtet :q <p>


----------



## fly-martin (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Hier auch mal was von mir :

@dorschdiggler - Streamer in rot/schwarz








Eine Variante der Tippet Grub ( eine historische Lachsfliege )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Oktober 2003)

schöne Teile Martin....aber das Du mich jetzt auch noch motivierst.... ich dachte ich sehe noch ein paar andersfarbige Alternativen :q


----------



## fly-martin (16. Oktober 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler - und ich dachte Du hast Deine rot/schwarz Phase...

sorry ;-))


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2003)

@Martin
#6...muss ich noch mehr sagen?


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich muss euch weiter mit meinen Lieblingsfliegen nerven 

TvdA CrazyCharlie yellow






TvdA CrazyCharlie green





TvdA CrazyCharlie black





TvdA CrazyCharlie white





TvdA Tobsen


----------



## Hornpieper (17. Oktober 2003)

@Tim:  Bei den Crazy Charlies ist die Hakenspitze durch Bindematerial verdeckt. Hast du dadurch mehr Fehlbisse oder stellt das kein Problem dar?
Björn#h


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen Björn,

das die Hakenspitze verdekct ist macht überhaupt keine Probs. Das Material über der Spitze ist weiches Polarfuchs. Im Gegenteil die Fliege hakt besonders gut wegen der Upsidedown-Bindeweise. Der Polarfuchs über der Schwinge hält schön das Seegras und anderen Schmodder vom Haken falls mal etwas Treibgut unterwegs ist.
Ich geb dir morgen eine an die Hand und dann kannste mal testen.#h 

Bis morgen


----------



## Hornpieper (17. Oktober 2003)

#6 

Björn


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Oktober 2003)

@Trutta: #6 


Hechtbunny4 (Länge 13cm.)
Da geht echt ´ne Menge Material bei drauf, ich muß wohl bald mal zu Erich B. aus E.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

Bevor der Thread hier stirbt:

Ist nicht von mir, aber in meinen Augen eine bildhübsche Garnele!!!

(ich steh unheimlich auf diese schlichten, unscheinbaren Fliegen)


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

@Mario
Goile Garnele! Gekauft oder hat die ein Bekannter gebunden?

Hier ist auch ne Garnele...gekauft bei B. in E.  

Hab mir mal eine andere Art der Darstellung ausgedacht:

Garnele (dauert u.U. etwas länger zu laden)


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2003)

@Maddin 
dein Link geht nicht 

@Mario dieser&nbsp;Thread stirbt nie...Hammergarnele#6

&nbsp;


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

COOOOOOOL !
Wie funzt das?


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2003)

Das ist ja richtig geil Maddin

Hast du jede einzelne Position der Fliege geknippst und das dann mit einem Prog erstellt ???...welches Prog ist das ???


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

@Ace
Man...du hast ne Reaktionszeit wie eine....na jedenfalls sehr schnell#6 . Hab den Beitrag sofort nach abschicken geändert! Das du da Zeit hattest auf den Link zu klicken.....hehehe

@Mario
Genau erklären kann ich es dir auch nicht, hab das Prog. nicht geschrieben.....360°-Ansicht von kleinen Gegenständen halt....


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

O.K., is klar, ein extra Prog.
Aber die Garnele ist doch von dir!?
Mit der Digi viele Einzelbilder machen und mit dem Programm bearbeiten?

Wie heisst das denn? (kost dat wat? )


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

@ Maddini den Magier

Geiles Muster und geile Ansicht!

Cooles Teil.


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

Also....das ist nur ein kleiner Quelltext. Die Fliege (oder der Gegenstand) muss aus mehreren Positionen fotografiert werden. Das Prog. spielt dann die Bilder nacheinander ab, sobald man mit der Maus auf Bild klickt und bewegt. Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2003)

> Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.


ja ne...is klar...Prof.Dr.Html :q:q:q


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich erzähl hier nen Müll.....natürlich ist da ein kleines Prog. dabei (ne .jar-Datei). Das bekommt man aber kostenlos! Ich schau mal, ob ich den Link noch finde!

@Mario
Ja, dat is meine Fliege, aber gekauft...aber meine 

@Truttafriend
Maddini den Magier....:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

... klasse MAddin...erste Sahne....
geht glaube ich auch mit PSP7 Animation Shop.... oder mit Ulead Photoimpact....gibt da aber diverse andere Progs, die kleiner und günstiger sind :q 
Spitzen Idee :m


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2003)

@Vossi, mit Ulead???Wie??? klär mich blöden Hund doch mal auf


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

@Vossi
Dieses Programm ist soooo klein und sooo günstig, da schlackerst du mitte Oooohren!:q 

Ich such ja schon....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

> klär mich blöden Hund doch mal auf


 ...sorry Ace, aber da muss ich erst meine Tochter fragen......ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht mit dem feature des Progs beschäftigt, aber Sie kann es..... und nu wird es auch für mich intzeressant :q :q


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, den Link finde ich nicht mehr Das Programm...oder die Datei....heisst aber photoView3D.jar....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

...schade...na dann muss ich eben mit dem anderen Prog vorlieb nehmen und mich von meiner Tochter aufklären lassen :q


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2003)

Hiermit taufe ich dich auf den Namen "Red Ace" :q:q:q

hoffentlich gibts die nicht schon


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2003)

Womit lackierst Du den Kopf?
AUDI-silbermetallic  ?


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2003)

:q:q:q

&nbsp;


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2003)

schönes Ding Ace..... und womit man nicht alles die Köpfe lacken kann :q <p>
ich musste heute mal einen "Hechtbunny" binden.....
<P>


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2003)

@Vossi...geiler Puschel...meine werden nie was...hab bisher alle sofort wieder entsorgt

hier noch ein Hesten-Streamer(Garnelenimitation) 

&nbsp;


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2003)

:q ....habe noch zwei gefertigt....eher was zum Anschauen...zumindest "Blue" :q <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <p> "Red" dagegen hat 'ne Chance, von mir auch mal gefischt zu werden  <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2003)

geil Ace...ich glaube, hier kann man sich so richtig "austoben" :q 
Ich höre schon, wie "Big Steve" den Taschenrechner wieder rauskramt , um mir vorzurechnen, wie viele Fliegenbilder ich noch einstellen muss :q


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2003)

hehe...schöne "Blaue Hummel"

der Crazy Charlie unten ist echt geil


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2003)

Danke Ace....HUmmel gibt es aber auch noch in braun/weiss :q <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <p>und bevor ich jetzt weitermache, gehe ich lieber in mein Bettchen :q  sonst komme ich wieder nicht los von der Bindekiste


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Oktober 2003)

Geil Vossi.
Die Crazy Charlie find ich auch richtig gut. Die Idee mit dem geripptem Körper werd ich auch mal aufnehmen#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Oktober 2003)

Schöne Fliegen, wird Zeit, das wir mal wieder zusammen loslegen.



...noch 24 sagt "Big Steve"  :q :q :q


----------



## Zwergpirat (24. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt noch 23. 

Ich bürste schon mal die Perücke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2003)

:q :q :q 





> Ich bürste schon mal die Perücke


 :q :q :q ... tatütataaaa  ...... Das Teil binde ich mir dann auf den Kopf...versprochen...vielleicht ja schon am Sonntag :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Oktober 2003)

....So..die nächsten Muster sind denn fertig<p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Oktober 2003)

und weil es so schön ist, gleich noch einen fetten Brummer<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <p> und eine CS-artige in Rot/schwarz  <p>


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Oktober 2003)

noch 13 !!!

"BIG STEVE"  -)))


----------



## Bellyman (27. Oktober 2003)

O.K., ich hab auch noch welche.
Die Seelachsfliegen sind selbstentworfen und auch sehr fängig!
Der WB hat auch gut gefangen, aber keine Seelachse 
Die Jultrae und die MeFo-Fliege haben bisher noch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

schöne Muster. die Seelachs-Fliege werd ich mal nächstes Jahr testen#h


----------



## Ace (27. Oktober 2003)

Na endlich Micha...ich hab schon das halbe Board durchgesucht nach den Seelachsfliegen.
Ich wusste das sie mal irgendwo zu sehen waren, aber nicht mehr wo...jetzt kann ich ja fleissig binden.

hats du die auch mal an der hiesigen Küste probiert???


----------



## Bellyman (27. Oktober 2003)

Ne Ace, leider noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt.
Ich denke mal jetzt im Herbst wenn der Wind mitspielt.
Aber da hab ich schon ein paar neue Dorschkreationen, leicht auftreibend um sie an der Sinkschnur zu fischen.....


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2003)

*Fliegenbilder*

Hallo !
Wunderschöne Fliegen bindet Ihr da!Und erst die Fotos davon
sind allererste Klasse.Für die Pilkfischerei hab ich auch schon 
etliche Muster als Beifänger probiert.Die fängigste ist die Shrimpfliege mit rotem Körper gebunden auf Hakengröße 5.0 bis 6,0.Wenn nicht mal auf Heringstücke was beißt,aber auf die
rote Shrimp beißen die Köhler immer!
Grüße gismowolf


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Oktober 2003)

#6 ....Geil !!! 
Micha...Superdinger.... und Gismo....spitze....die Sammlung wird immer umfangreicher.... Ich bin echt begeistert, was Mario hier mal angestossen hat #r 

@Gismo...... woraus sind die weissen "Borsten" sehen ziemlich widerspenstig aus ;+


----------



## gismowolf (28. Oktober 2003)

@Dorschdiggler
Anfangs nahm ich immer Dachshaare,sind auch nicht schlecht.
Aber dann kam ich auf die steifen Borsten eines Handbesens
und diese Kunststoffborsten sind Spitze.Man kann sie immer wieder so trimmen,wie`s einem gefällt.
Gruß - gismowolf


----------



## Hummer (28. Oktober 2003)

So, jetzt habt Ihr mich soweit! :q

Ick bestell mir nen Bindestock! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Gismo...muss ich mir merken
@Hummer....hammerhart..dann gibt es ja bald noch mehr schöne Fliegen


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2003)

> Ick bestell mir nen Bindestock!



Das ist super!
denk dran. der Danvise kostet bei dir in Berlin nur 58Euro. Vom Board zum Bindestock des Jahres gewählt worden.


----------



## südlicht (28. Oktober 2003)

Hai Freunde!  

Ich werde nach einjähriger Pause jetzt auch wieder vermehrt mit dem Binden beginnen.

Werde dann auch mal ein paar Pic's und Anregungen hier posten... 

Bis dahin Tight lines and happy tying,
Eric :m


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2003)

Klasse. Ich freu mich schon auf neue Ideen von euch:z


----------



## gismowolf (28. Oktober 2003)

*Fliegenbilder*

Guten Abend allerseits!
Weils so schön glitzert,laß ich Euch einen Blick in meine 
Nymphenbox werfen.
Grüße gismowolf


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2003)

Gemein!!!!


----------



## mot67 (28. Oktober 2003)

hab heute meine beiden ersten fliegen/streamer gebunden....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












mal sehen was damit so geht, donnerstag oder freitag sollen sie schwimmen lernen


----------



## Hummer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Das ist super!
> denk dran. der Danvise kostet bei dir in Berlin nur 58Euro. Vom Board zum Bindestock des Jahres gewählt worden.



Der soll es auch sein! :z 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Hummer

Super Bindestock.

Wenn du bei Axel im Laden grüß ihn doch mal von mir (Tim)
#h


----------



## Bellyman (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja Hummer, den Danvise habe ich auch seit einem Jahr.
Damit kann man soviel machen, das ich noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten probiert habe, und der Preis ist auch o.k., habe damals 49,- Euronen bezahlt.

Anbei noch ein paar Dorsch/Pollackfliegen:





War jetzt im Oktober gut auf Pollack in Norge





Noch nicht probiert. Sollte aber auf Dorsch sein; schwimmt leider doch nicht, muss noch mehr Schaumstoff einarbeiten.





The same....nur auf schwimmenden Twisterkopf gebunden.





Versuchsmodell aus Resten mit Heisskleberkörper.


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Oktober 2003)

> The same....nur auf schwimmenden Twisterkopf gebunden.



Geile Idee! Dann an der Sinkline mit kurzem Vorfach den Grund abjiggen (BB). Probier ich...

Super Fliegen#h


----------



## Baltic_Herring (30. Oktober 2003)

*Board Flies*

Ok Ok auch ich werde einige Foto's machen und Posten - bis dann schaut ihr Euch diese Web-Site an von Vladimir Markov //www.markov.baikal.ru/keep/index.html

Geniale Fliegen 

B_H


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Oktober 2003)

hier klicken 


so geht Vladimir sein Link


----------



## gismowolf (30. Oktober 2003)

@Baltic Herring
Da hast Du ja einen ganz tollen link gefunden!
Mormyschkas sind enorm fängig.Wenn die Fische auch keine Beißlust haben,beißen sie trotzdem darauf,weil sie die Bewegungen einer Mormyschka agressiv macht.Man muß vor allem dünnste Schnüre 0,07 bis max.0.10 mm verwenden,damit 
eine Mormyschka richtig "spielen " kann.Dazu hab ich bei einer
älteren Fliegenrute den Spitzenring durch einen Ring mit Gewinde-
loch ausgetauscht,so wie die Ringe heutzutage für austauschbare Spitzenteile.Nur,das war halt schon vor gut 37 Jahren und da mußte man sich selbst behelfen.Als Bißanzeiger wurde z.B.eine dünne Gitarrensaite verwendt,die mittels angelöteter Gewindeschraube M 2 in den Spitzenring gedreht wurde.Der Bißanzeiger war ca.10-12cm lang,am vorderen Ende wurde ein offener Ring geformt,in den die Schnur eingehängt wurde.Zusätzlich wurde eine leuchtrot(orange)lackierte Balsaholz-
kugel aufgefädelt und verklebt.Mit solchem Gerät hab ich im Winter mehr Fische gefangen als mit normalen Montagen das ganze Jahr hindurch.Die Momyschken habe ich dann selbst gemacht und zwar nicht wie die originalen mit Loch,sondern mit Öhrhaken,der in der Mitte des Mormyschkakörpers herausragte,so daß man die Schnur normal anbinden konnte.
Durch sanftes Heben und Fallenlassen wurde der Mormy... Leben eingehaucht.Sollte ich mit meinem posting zu weit vom Thema Fliegenfi....weg sein ,bitte ich um Entschuldigung!
Grüße gismowolf


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2003)

Hier ist mein erster Borstenwurm...jaja ich geb zu ich hab abgekuckt


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Oktober 2003)

Schickes Sofa !


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Der KB-Film war voll, die Scanner Sitzung ist abgeschlossen. Hier nun einige Muster von mir!

Crab:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Gammarus mit Interferenzfolie:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Magnus:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Magnus dunkel:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Polarmagnus:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Mysis hell:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Reizmuster ohne Namen:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

poor man shrimp:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

silver zulu:


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Universal (Mefo, horni und Dorsch):


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Es lebe das Marabou und das war's erst mal von mir!

Woomab:


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Oktober 2003)

Das hast Du wohl etwas Zeit über gehabt!?
Ich muss wohl auch mal wieder binden....


----------



## digerko (31. Oktober 2003)

Ne,ne wie ich schon sagte, gesammelte Werke auf nem Kleinbildfilm.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2003)

wow...richtig schöne Dinger#6#r


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2003)

ich bin begeistert#r


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Dirk !!!

Grüße Stephan 
und "TL" für Morgen


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2003)

Inspiriert durch Bellymann und Truttafriend

Borstenwurm Floating zum fischen vom Belly an der Sinkschnur und kurzem Vorfach.

Ich hoffe ich kann Sonntag testen.


----------



## Ace (31. Oktober 2003)

auch noch was kleines reizendes


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

.......Boah ...... ich muss sehen, dass ich mit dem Hausputz fertig werde, damit ich auch mal wieder an den Bindestock komme :q .... Superteile wieder mal..... wer hat diesen Thread bloss aufgemacht ??? Höchste Suchtgefahr.... kann da nicht mal jemand einen Totenkopf, oder eine Warnung einbinden ?? Ich träume nachts ja schon von neuen Kreationen :m :m


----------



## Hummer (1. November 2003)

#h Ace,

die sieht ja klasse aus! #r

Könntest Du davon nicht mal ne kleine Bindeanleitung und Materialliste schreiben?

Das wär´schee! :k 

Die anderen sehen natürlich auch schön aus!:l 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Truttafriend (1. November 2003)

> wer hat diesen Thread bloss aufgemacht ???




Meine Idee :z


----------



## Bellyman (1. November 2003)

:m Ja Ace, der Borstenwurm mit Schwimmkopf ist 1. Sahne, ne Bindeanleitung wäre echt supie.....#h 
Den werd ich mir auch machen, nur den Kopf nicht so bunt:s


----------



## Ace (1. November 2003)

Danke, freut mich wenn euch die Fliegen gefallen.

@Hummer
welche meinst du???
Ich mach einfach mal beide

"Borstenwurm Floating"

-Sehr langschenkeliger Streamerhaken(in meinem Fall Mustad Saltwater Gr.6)
-0,35ér Monofil vorn angeknotet zur Verlängerung(etwa 3cm+Schlaufe)
-Der Floating Kopf ist in meinem Fall eine einfache Brandungsvorfachperle aus Schaumstoff.
-Ich hab sie extra so bunt genommen weil ich meisstens sehr erfolgreich mit Jigs fische die ebenfals gelbe Köpfe und Grüne oder dunkle Körper haben.
-Nach der Grundwicklung habe ich den schwarzen Schwanz aus Polarfibre eingebunden.
-Dann auf die Grundwicklung eine Wicklung Draht gebunden, um den sehr hohen Auftrieb des Kopfes auszugleichen bzw. zu mindern.
-Den Körper habe ich aus Crystal Chenille Olive von hinten nach vorn gewunden und dann wieder nach hinten und dann verknotet.
Den Kopf sollte man vorher ganz vorn fixieren(Mini-Bleischrot, Sekkleber, Knoten etc.)

Die Fliege ist immer noch leicht genung um sie mit der 300Grains Schnur bequem zu werfen. Sie hat Auftrieb aber eben durch leichte Gewichte gemindert damit sie nicht unter Wasser steil nach oben geht.
Sinn ist es immer knapp über Grund zu schleppen...morgen teste ich ob´s funzt.


----------



## Ace (1. November 2003)

Das Rote Reizmuster ist eigentlich nix besonderes

-6ér Hayabusa normal lang
-Weisses Dubbing
-Feuerrote Hennenbalg-Hechel
-Die Spitze oder eine kleine Abfallhechel als Schwanz.

Bindeanleitung

-Grundwicklung
-Schwänzchen einbinden.
-Faden andubben(geht übrigends herrvoragend mit den Dubbinggläschen von Tim, Danke nochmal) + nach vorn winden.
-Hechel einbinden + 3 windungen dicht beeinander
-Faden nach vorn führen + Wip Fisnish + lack

feddich


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. November 2003)

....wo bleiben die nächsten Bilder ???
Ich habe jetzt 'ne ganze Dose voll "Katzenhaardubbing"...mal schauen, wie das funzt :q 
Eventuell morgen abend mal wieder binden....aber erstmal fischen  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (3. November 2003)

Paulchen P.


----------



## Hornpieper (3. November 2003)

Paulchen P.:q 
Das rosa Zeug ist echt klasse!!!:m 
Björn


----------



## südlicht (3. November 2003)

Könnte direkt vonner Perücke stammen


----------



## marioschreiber (3. November 2003)

Wo wir gerade von Perücken sprechen....


----------



## Truttafriend (3. November 2003)

gehen deine KGB-Spionage-Manieren schon wieder los:q :m 

Ich geb ein aus wenns soweit ist. Bindetreff bei mir mit Freibier (Alk+undNonalk). 
Ist das ein Wort?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. November 2003)

> Ist das ein Wort?


 ...das is'n Wort  
Aber die Perücke will ich vorher tragen, weil Du verlierst immer alles :q :q :q


----------



## Truttafriend (3. November 2003)

wir binden eine neue:c  
es tut mir ja leid.

Als wiedergutmachung gibts Schnittchen zum Pils


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. November 2003)

Grööll........





> Als wiedergutmachung gibts Schnittchen zum Pils


 ......fällt mir nicht noch etwas ein ;+ ...dann zahlst Du vielleicht auch noch ein Hotelzimmer :q 
War nicht so gemeint Tim....sorry


----------



## marioschreiber (3. November 2003)

#h@Trutta: ab diesem Posting nur noch 25 für dich, dann gehört sie dir !


----------



## Truttafriend (3. November 2003)

ich muss mir erstmal ein Taschentuch holen:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Zwergpirat (3. November 2003)

By the way, wie wir Engländer sagen.

Wo ist eigentlich das Pucksche Perückenbild für 1000  Beiträge hier im Anglerboard:q 

Oder habe ich während meiner kurzfristigen Abwesenheit  etwas verpasst;+


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Mein erster Versuch mit Epoxy: Dorschkiller ?


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Ach ja, ab diesem Moment braucht Trutta nurnoch 8 Beiträge bis ihm die Perücke gehört


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

goiles Teil Mario. Was ist das für Gummiband. Welches Material hast du genommen. Rubberleg? Fliesenlegergummi, normales Gummiband?

Die brauch ich zum schleppen vom BB. eine musthavefliege:z


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Marabouschwanz , orange Rubberlegs, Schwarze Zonkerstips, Klebeaugen, Epoxy, FERTIG !

War nur sone Idee, meinste die bringt was ?


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

Ja klar. Der "Epoxykiel" sorgt für aufrechten Lauf. Schwarz ist ist top und die Fliege sieht aus als wenn sie richtig wie eine Qualle beim strippen "atmet".
Die Rubberlegs sollten jeden faulen Dorsch betören. Die hat doch enrom viel Eigenleben.

Fürs werfen an der Rute scheint sie mir etwas zu buschig und schwer. Das geht bestimmt aber eben mit etwas Problemen. Zum schleppen mit dem BB und einer Grainsschnur ist die Fliege der Hammer.

Ich probier das aus.


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

Nu ich aber! Hab mein Scanner mal schwitzen lassen!

Kleine blaue Libelle, war an dänischen Binnengewässern dieses Jahr der Bringer!


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

ganz schön klein, muss das mal vergrößern.


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

die kleine Wespe war auch fängig (hat meine Frau gebunden)


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

Olive Damsel


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

angeregt durch die Tobse hier im Thema auch mal einer von mir.


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

Mysis


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

sollte mal ein Seestichling werden, naja meine Frau :q


----------



## belle-hro (4. November 2003)

und zum Schluß eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion meiner Frau und mir. Haben den Seeringelwurm paralell gebunden. (Wissen jetzt nicht welcher von wem ;+ )


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Mensch das wird ja immer mehr hier !
Ein riesiges "Boardfliegen-Archiv"!!!!

@Trutta: was ist Fliesenlegergummi? (günstige/gute Alternative?)


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2003)

*Board-Fliegen(Bilder)*

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was Grobes!Einer meiner Muddler!


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2003)

Und noch eine Spur größer - für Großforellen !Vor 2 Jahren wurde die letzte Großforelle (Bachforelle mit 12kg)gelandet.Ich versuche,ein Foto zu bekommen!


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2003)

Und einen Rehhaarjig für unergründliche Pools,aber nur mehr
mit Schnurklasse 8-9 und einer steifen Einhandrute zu Werfen!!
(fast nur mehr mit Besenstange möglich,aber sehr fängig)!


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2003)

Ich kann aber auch mit zarten Rütchen umgehen und mit meinen
Trockenen auf Äschen fischen!


----------



## gismowolf (4. November 2003)

und da gibts noch einige


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

Wirklich schöne Muster Gismo#h 
Hör bloss nicht auf uns mit Muster zu versorgen. 


@Mario

Fliesenlegergummi bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt. Ca. 2,50Euro für 50m Rolle. Damit werden Fluchten gespannt.
Ich hab das schon in gelb, schwarz, weiss und rot gesehen


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Und von der Stärke und Form mit den Rubberlegs vergleichbar ?


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

absolut#6 

Nur viel günstiger

ein Beispiel


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

Ich denke wir gewöhnen uns schonmal an so einen Anblick... Timsen gib Gas :q :q :q


----------



## Ace (4. November 2003)

:q:q:q noch *ZWEI*


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Noch einen, und er loggt sich unter neuem Namen ein !


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Das lasse ich einrahmen:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

So mein lieber Tim...ich denke in diesem Thread hat Dein "neues Avatar" die richtige Platzierung :q 
Ich hab's erstmal ein klein wenig grösser gemacht (die richtige Grösse kannste auch noch bekommen)....
Ach ja.... und bitte die nächsten 1000 postings nicht wechseln.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

So haben wir nicht gewettet! Das kann doch keiner ernsthaft von mir verlangen:m 

Ich meld mich ab und geh in Blinker-Forum:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

:q na klar.... ich habe Sie getragen :q ..... und Keiner hat's gesehen  ....wie gut, dass ich meistens hinter der Knippskiste stehe :q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

> Das kann doch keiner ernsthaft von mir verlangen


WETTEN DASS...???
#h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

ihr seid total verstrahlt:m 

Aber trotzdem cool:m


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2003)

Zurück zum Thema:

Nicht von mir, aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

durchaus sehr schön mario...weisst du was das für ein Körperdubbing ist.???


----------



## marioschreiber (5. November 2003)

Leider hab ich dazu nur eine Dänische Bindeanleitung

Wer kann das übersetzen?




> Krog: Mustad Signature, Allround O'Shaug S71S SS, str. 6-10
> Hale: Lille bundt kropshår fra egern
> Krop: Dubbing fra egern kropshår vundet i dubbingløkke, prikles
> godt ud med dubbingnål. Herover rygskold af klar flexibody.
> ...


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2003)

Fitti.
Der alte Däne. Ich meld mich mal bei ihm....



ich hab Fitti aus Viborg eine Email geschickt#h 


ich kann eigentlich auch ganz gut dänisch (zwei Jahre Volkshochschule) aber ich muss leider passen.


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

Ich hab die mal aus Fuchsschwanz versucht...das sieht fast genauso aus.
das Ergebniss zeige ich euch lieber nicht


----------



## Fitti (5. November 2003)

Bin ja auch kein Däne, sondern :z SCHALKER :z . Kümmer mich drum, dauert evtl. da ich Schichtfrei habe, versuche aber mein möglichstes. Sieg Morgen gegen Brøndby  :m  
Fitti


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

> Krop: Dubbing fra egern kropshår vundet i dubbingløkke,



könnte etwa heissen : Körper : Dubbing aus Eichhörnchen Körperhaar in einer Dubbingschlaufe gewunden..... oder so....


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

@Fitti
Dank dir für deine Mühen#h 

So einigermaßen bekommt man das ja hingereimt, aber wir wollen das natürlich ganz genau wissen .



@Maddin

was hast du nachteiliges von der Vosseler gehört. Find ich sehr interessant. Materialprobleme?

Die Vision wurde übrigens überarbeitet. Der Klicker ist jetzt nicht mehr weiss sondern dezent dunkelgrau. Jetzt fällt das Teil wenigstens nicht mehr so auf. Von Loop gibts auch Neuigkeiten. Eine neue Rollenserie kommt diesen November.  Ich habe bereits Prototypenbilder gesehen und sie ist in einem interes. Preissegment. Muss sich Vision warm anziehen. Das Bremssystem ist aus der Evotec übernommen. Schau sie dir mal an.


----------



## Baltic_Herring (6. November 2003)

@ Mario wie heisst der Fliege ? Ich habe neben bei der Text zu einen Mefo Freund nach Aarhus auf dem Wef gebracht - bin gespannt auf seinen Antwort.


----------



## marioschreiber (6. November 2003)

nennt sich einfach "Gammarus brun"

Hab sie auch (als Bild) als "Gammarus oliven"


----------



## marioschreiber (6. November 2003)

...und als "Gemmarus Lys"


----------



## Baltic_Herring (6. November 2003)

@ Mario - will nicht angeben aber dachte ich mir das es aus sah aus wie ein Gammurus. Komisch normalerweise sind Gammurusderivate süsswasser Fliegen (Gammurus Pulex ist eine der Bachflohkrebse). Handelt es sich hierbei um einen Süswasser oder Salzwasser fliege?

stuart


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

wir haben in der Ostsee jede menge Tangläuferarten die so aussehen. Die kommen dem gemeinen Bachflohkrebs sehr ähnlich.
Ich binde diese Muster halt nur etwas größer und auf seewasserfeste Haken.


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

Ich will unbedingt so eine Fliege haben...hab schon ohne Ende die guten 6ér Hayabusa verhauen, aber ich bekomme sie einfach nicht hin.
Weiss jemand wie Ich die Beinchen hinkriege, das sie so schön lang und faserig nach unten stehen??? Das ist mein Größtes prob.
Mein Körper wird entweder zu dünn oder total Plump.

@Tim
Die Vosseler von Zotti???(glaub ich) hab ich mir beim Treffen auch sehr genau angesehen, Gefällt mir sehr gut...aber bisher würde ich trotzdem immer noch zu Loop Tradtional 2W greifen, oder die Vison Extreme....irgendeine soll jedenfalls nach meiner Bauphase hoffentlich zum Frühjahr, meiner Greys Gesellschaft leisten.
Was ist denn das für eine neue Rolle von Loop??? hast du ein Bild??? Weisst du wieviel sie kosten soll???


----------



## Baltic_Herring (6. November 2003)

*@ Ace*

@ Ace - ich benutzer salwasser shrimp Haaken (Tiemco, Patridge) sagen wir  8 - 12 damit hast Du schon den Körperform nähmlich "puckelig". Für Garnellen binde ich dann Füller aus Grizzlygrannen, die Augen entweder 50'er oder 60'er Mono angeschmolsen und ggf mit eine schwarze Edding an getünkt. Alternative einfach Nobben aus eine Haarbürste (die sind schon schwarz un haben runde "Köpfe"). Füller und Augen einbinden und .... nun zu den Körper; Du kannst Seehund (Ersatz), Hase, Kanninchen etc benutzen. Dub es auf die Seide (soooo wenig wie möglich nicht zu viel sonst sieht es s******e aus)  und binde es nach vorne bis zum Ohr. Anschliesend ggf ribben etc. Aber jetzt  kommt der Klu - nehme ein Stück Klettband und kämme den gedubbten Körper nach unten und nach hinten im Richtung Haakenbogen heraus. Mit ein weinig übung klappt es.  Jetz kannst Du etwas 2 Komponenten Kleber auf dem Rucken rein laufen lassen fertig ist die Garnelle oder Tanglaüfer. Noch mal nachbursten mit ein alten Zahnbürste. FERTIG


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

@Ace

Klar gibbet Bilder. Bei mir
Lass bloss die Finger von einer Traditional für die Küste. Das Model wird eingestampft und von der Featherweight abgelöst.
So wird das gute Stück aussehen:z


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

Hi Stuart

ein super Tip...Danke:m
oftmals sind die Lösungen so einfach und man kommt nicht drauf.
Ich berichte ob es klappt.


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

Die Featherweight hat das ungeschlagene Bremssystem aud der Evotec:m 
Ist noch leichter .

Für mich bleibt das aber erstmal die erste Wahl


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

@Tim
He die sieht ja auch mächtig schmuck aus.
Ich mag dieses schwarz eloxierte Alu optisch sehr gern.
Ist das Teil denn bezahlbar???


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

Ja die EVO-TEC hab ich mir ja schon angesehen und bedient
Einfach nuuuuur Geil
Aber irgendwo ist die Grenze...Preislich gesehen.#deswegen nehm ich lieber ne Stufe tiefer.

Warum soll ich die Finger von der Traditional lassen...nix gut für Küste???


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

Ja nix für die Küste.

Die Traditional hat Walzenlager im Käfig laufen und der leidet sehr. Der Käfig ist schnell blank gerieben. Auf Sand regaiert die Rolle Allergisch. Si ist nicht besonders Tauchfähig nud hat KEIN Bremssystem. Lediglich eine Überlaufhemmung. Die frisst sich gerne fest und ist irgendwann nicht mehr beweglich. Die Rolle wird auslaufen und von der Featherweight abgelöst.
Die Evotec LW und HD-Serie bleibt noch State of the Art lange am Markt.
Bei der Featherweight geh mal von dem Visonpreis aus. Das soll der nämlich das Wasser abgraben.

Kommen wird die Rolle wohl noch Ende diesen Monats:z 

Die Traditional ist keine schlechte Rolle! Das wollte ich nicht sagen. Nur für die Küste gibt es bessere Modelle.
Oder möchtest du eine Rimcontrol-Rolle an der Küste fischen


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

Danke für die Super Info
Ich hätte wiedermal blind gekauft...jetzt weiss ich es besser

Dann wird es wohl die Featherweight oder die Vision werden.

@Maddin
wir müssen uns wohl mal bei K&HD treffen, evtl. macht er bei zwei Rollen ja einen Spezialpreis


----------



## Maddin (6. November 2003)

@Ace
In 3 Wochen können wir denen mal einen Besuch abstatten...

@Timsen
Die Evotec würde ich auch gerne mein Eigen nennen.....aber wie Ace sagte....das ist ne ganze Menge Holz. Die neue von Loop ist auch genial....abwarten was sie kostet und wann sie raus kommt. Aber sag mir eins........WIE kann ich bei diesem Bild die Vision völlig aus meinem Kopf verbannen??


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

das ist gemein:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Maddin (6. November 2003)

Ja, näch? Fand ich nämlich auch als ich das Bild gefunden habe. So ich geh jetzt ins Bett und kann wieder nicht einschlafen....die nächsten 3 Wochen wieder nur Probleme...jedes Jahr das gleiche:c


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2003)

Guts Nächtle Maddin#h 

Der 100Euro Button auf Fakepaketekleber:m


----------



## marioschreiber (7. November 2003)

@ Baltic_Herring:
Es handelt sich devinitiv um eine Mefofliege!
Sicher, die ursprüngliche Variante ist wohl für das Süßwasser gedacht, aber wie Trutta schon schrieb, in der Ostsee gibt es Ähnliche Vertreter dieser Art! Ich habe schon einige Mefos damit erwischt! 
Eine Klassische Fliege die das immitiert ist u.a. die Mysis, aber die Gammarus kommt dem rein äusserlich fast noch näher!

Mysis black:


----------



## Baltic_Herring (7. November 2003)

*@marioschreiber*

@ marioschreiber - Mario soeben eine eMail aus DK erhalten - hier erstmal auf Englisch - eine Übersetzung poste ich heute Abend bzw. Morgen - ich muss jetzt weg sindst verpasse ich mein Flugzeug.

stuart


Hi Stuart!

You are exactly right, the fly is an imitation of a scud or "tanglaüfer" (actually "tangloppe" in danish). The fly is mande by a friend of mine, Ola Pedersen and can be seen on his website (http://www.lystfiskernet.dk/).
It's a good fly and not least in the cold period!!!

Here the translation of the pattern:

Hook: Mustad Signature, Allround O'Shaug S71S SS, str. 6-10
Tail: Small bunch of hair from squirrel pelt
Body: Squirrel dubbing in dubbingloop, well picked out with needle or dubbingteaser
Back: Clear Flexibody
Weight: lead wire or tungsten sheet to suit
Thread: Grey

You'd do well to have a few of these in your box.....

There, one pint of lager, please ))

No, just kidding, but here's an invitation for you (depending when you're here): Swing by Aarhus for some fishing, I'll show you around if you like?

Lars


----------



## Baltic_Herring (7. November 2003)

@ marioschreiber - Übrigens Ola Pedersen hat 'n geile Web-Site 

must go ....

stuart


----------



## Baltic_Herring (7. November 2003)

*Übersetzung*

@ marioschreiber (et all)

1. Haaken - Mustad Signatur (?) 6 - 10 - ich wurde Salwasser Shrimp von Patridge oder ähnlich nehmen
2. Schwanz - Eichörnchen
3. Körper - ebenfalls Eichörnchen gedubbd (Schalufen-Methode)
4. Rücken - durchsichtige Flexikörper (ich denke 2 Komponentenkleber tuts auch oder gummmi von Gummihandschuh oder ähnlich  )
5. Bleidraht oder Ähnlich (Blei von eine Weinflasche wenn Du kein Shrimphaaken hast - damit lassen sich schöner "Puckelrücken" machen)
6. Graues Seide

das wars.

stuart


----------



## Truttafriend (7. November 2003)

Danke Stuart für deine Mühen. jetzt sind wir schon schlauer. Also Eichhörnchen. Als Rückenpanzer könnte man Interferenzfolie nehmen. Ich bring dir ein Stück auf unserem Treffen mit. Wird dir gefallen 






P.S.
 Hat Joe sich bei dir gemeldet?


----------



## Baltic_Herring (7. November 2003)

@ Tim,  Joe hat sich bei mir  gemeldet - er hat diese Jahr leider keine Zeit mehr, er kann erst im 2004 .... aber wir könnten trotzdem los oder?

stuart


----------



## Truttafriend (8. November 2003)

> aber wir könnten trotzdem los oder?



Na klar! Ich schreib die eine PN. Dann besprechen was wir machen#h 

Ich fahr jetzt erstmal die Fliege wedeln.


Und ab nach Dänemark:z


----------



## Fitti (8. November 2003)

Moin, hat ein wenig gedauert mit meiner Übersetzung, aber da so viele "Fliegebindenfischfachausdrücke" dabei waren....
als Ergänzung zu Baltic Hering:
2. Schwanz/Schweif: kleiner Bund v. Eichhörnchenkörberhaar
3. Körber: Dubbing v. Eichhörnchenkörberhaar gut mit der  Dubbingnadel um die Dubbingschlaufe als Stachel  wickeln  ;+ 
Darüber Rückenplatte(n) aus durchsichtigem, flexiblem Material.
( Gewichsbelastung nach Bedarf mit Bleidraht )
4. Rippen: 0,20mm monofile Schnur
5. Kopf grauer Bindedraht

Rest brauchte man nicht übersetzen  

Fliegenbinden wird glaube ich nicht mein Ding, hoffe konnte Euch weiterhelfen und das ihr was mit diesem dänischen Ding fangt !!!:z 
Gruss
Fitti#h


----------



## marioschreiber (8. November 2003)

Heutige Ergebnisse :

1.


----------



## marioschreiber (8. November 2003)

2.
Auf Circelhook


----------



## Ace (8. November 2003)

sieht gut aus Mario...ich hab sie nicht so hinbekommen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. November 2003)

schöne Teile Mario...nachdem ich denn mein Auto heute beladen hatte, überkam mich auf einmal "Unlust"...bin ich krank ?? Nicht an die Küste ??? Lag es am Ostwind.... keine Ahnung...jedenfalls hab ich das Auto wieder entladen (ganz schön beknackt was) und ein paar Fliegen gebunden....
Hier mal eine Version mit Katzenhaardubbing :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. November 2003)

und weil ich im Moment so auf Dorsche stehe.....ein gaaanz puscheliger Dorschkiller....hoffe ish zumindest


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. November 2003)

...den Mefos habe ich aber immer noch nicht entsagt...keine Angst...deshalb eine Variation des "Juletrae"


----------



## Truttafriend (9. November 2003)

Klasse Micha.
Wenn ich deine ersten Muster und jetzt diese anschaue.#r 

Richtig Klasse Dinger#6 

Die Dorschfliege riecht richtig nach Fisch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. November 2003)

:q .. danke Tim...es wird langsam immer besser... ich denke die Masse macht es...irgendwann weiss man, wie was zu erfolgen hat.....Obwohl...so ganz zufrieden bin ich immer noch nicht, aber das wird wohl immer so bleiben - oder ??


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

Brauche noch einen Namen:


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

.


----------



## südlicht (12. November 2003)

Hi Mario!

Na, bei den Augen..... würd ich sie Super-PUCK nennen... *lach*

Bin diese Woche krankgeschrieben und werde mich auch mal wieder dem Binden widmen...

Gruss an die Küste..

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Truttafriend (12. November 2003)

> Super-PUCK



P E R F E K T:z 

Gröööööööööööööööööööööhl

Ich kann nicht mehr
:q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

Bingo !!!
Die nächste bekommt schwarze Augen!


----------



## Zwergpirat (12. November 2003)

Also ich würde sagen:

RED PUCK 

oder PUCK nach durchmachter Nacht. Was mich dann wieder zu folgendem Namen inspirieren würde:

STONED PUCK

:q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

STONED PUCK

Grööööööööööööhl !!!
DAS ist es !


----------



## Zwergpirat (12. November 2003)

Hier noch der Smilie dazu


----------



## Franky (12. November 2003)

:q Auweia...
Was "Puck" dazu sacht....:q:q


----------



## Truttafriend (12. November 2003)

kann ich dir sagen:q 
Auf den Schreck zündet der sich erstmal eine(n)  an:m


----------



## südlicht (12. November 2003)

.........goil..........!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. November 2003)

Stoned P.U. C. K.

... also irgendwie läuft das hier aus dem Ruder.
Obwohl, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zwischen Vossi und der Fly  - beim letzten Bindemeeting läßt sich wohl nicht leugnen :q :q :m 

Allerdings fiel mir sofort eine SciFi - Serie ein.

Wie hieß die bloß noch - war mit so einer scharfen Blondine ach ja, LEXX glaub ich.  

Grüße Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

O.K., Namensänderung!
An genau diese Serie hab ich gleich beim binden gedacht!

LEXX
(die Ähnlichkeit ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen)#





LEXX-Fly


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2003)

:g ..na fein, dann kann ich mich ja endlich wieder aus meinem Loch trauen  
Es gibt eben nur einen P.U.C.K. :q 
Da kommt keine Imitation mit.... obwohl....amüsant war es schon #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. November 2003)

... gibt nur einen P.U.C.K. , es gibt nur einen P.U.C.K. ...(R.Völler- Melodie dazu):q :q :q 

... und das ist auch gut so.;+  :m 

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Ace (12. November 2003)

:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2003)

kommen wir doch mal zum Kern dieses Threads zurück  
Einfach mal ganz unbedarft zusammengetüddelt  <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

so...und hier wieder eine Kreation de Puck  
Allerdings ist der Kopf zu gross geraten.... lag so herum
und ich dachte ...einfach mal einbinden...verdammt schwer...
man beachte die geweiteten Pupillen und das wirre Haar :q :q


----------



## Ace (14. November 2003)

die werden immer besser Vossi#r


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2003)

> geweiteten Pupillen und das wirre Haar



Stoned Puck:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

:q Thanks Ace
Jo Tim that's it ...."hey man...gimme some Jointfly"...  sagte die 12 pfündige Mefo zu Ihrem Kumpel, bevor sie auf Vossis Stoned-Puck biss und für immer aus der Ostsee entführt wurde :q


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

> ...."hey man...gimme some Jointfly"...


Da müsste och was zu machen sein.....
langschenkliger Haken, etwas weißes Rehhaar, etwas graues Rehhaar, etwas oranges Rehhaar.....die "Zigarre" gibt es doch auch schon 

(wer bringt passendes Material mit zum Bindetreffen?)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

Geile Idee....aber weisses Rehhaar.... hmmm... lieber weisses Gras :q .... die "wirkt" dann auch besser :q


----------



## Zwergpirat (14. November 2003)

Oh man, da habe ich hier ja etwas aufgebracht.

Demnächst kommt noch einer auf die Idee STONED PUCK Fliegen aus Hanffasern zu binden


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

> Hanffasern


 ...schwimmend, sinkend oder doch lieber erst "nach dem Gebrauch" :q 
Okay....nun geh ich in die Heia, bevor es ausartet...
Oder ich dreh....ääähhh....binde mir noch Eine


----------



## digerko (15. November 2003)

Ok ich bringe zum Bindetreffen das neue
NEVR-Sink-THC-Öl
mit.
Ansonsten habe ich auch noch Taurin-line-dressing liegen, dass ist aber eher etwas für die absolute Winterfischerei.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## südlicht (15. November 2003)

THC??? Tying-Hooks-Chaoten??


----------



## digerko (15. November 2003)

Rätsel in mehreren folgen. :b
Timsen Du machst nicht mit :q ; wäre sonst so als ob ein Fischer fischt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. November 2003)

Wenn ich nicht sehr viel gepennt habe, dann enthält die Struktur eine Menge Kohlenstoff ;+


----------



## fly-martin (15. November 2003)

@Dorschdiggler - jetzt weis ich woher Du die roten Augen ( Deiner Fliege natürlich ) hast...

Da fehlen 2 rote Kugeln!!


----------



## digerko (15. November 2003)

> eine Menge Kohlenstoff



eine Menge ...stoff schon nicht schlecht.

THC
Tetrahydrocannabinol 

ist der in Marihuana und Haschisch enthaltene halluzinogene Wirkstoff. In besonders hoher Konzentration findet sich diese Verbindungsklasse in den Blütenspitzen der weiblichen Planzen.

@Eric: dein THC wäre dann die Folge.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## südlicht (15. November 2003)

...dass es ein ungesättigter Kohlenwasserstoff ist, konnte ich erkennen. Jedoch wusste ich nicht, dass es "DAS" ist... 

Muss später mal etwas Rauch unter das Elektronenmikroskop blasen 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## marioschreiber (15. November 2003)

...ihr schweift vom Thema ab!


----------



## Truttafriend (15. November 2003)

find ich nicht:m


----------



## digerko (15. November 2003)

Vielleicht hat Mario recht und wir sollten diesen Faden fallen lassen, ansonsten kommt nachher noch so was auf Dauer raus:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. November 2003)

:q :q ...na warte Dirk...dafür bekommst Du beim Bindetreffen die passende Antwort :q :q


----------



## Maddin (15. November 2003)

Da fällt mir doch glatt was ein....

Schwarzer Afghane


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. November 2003)

:q ...nicht schlecht....da werden die Mefos ja richtig hinterher sein.... was nimmst Du denn für's Gramm  :q 
Ich habe , schlaftrunken heute morgen etwas neues probiert....leider habe ich Fühler und Rückenpanzer vergessen... ..da war der Knoten aber schon gebunden...Man sollte nur ausgeruht binden :q <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. November 2003)

und hier 'ne glitzer Magnus  
allerdings waren die Fibern der Hechel etwas zu lang....
Manno .. heute morgen sollte ich das lieber lassen und jetzt meinen Wagen beladen.... <p>


----------



## Mefo (16. November 2003)

@Dorschdiggler zwei doofe ein Gedanke.Sehen verdammt ähnlich aus.Habe meine Dorschfliege im Schweiße meines Angesichtes gebunden  und die Fliege stolz meiner Frau präsentiert und als Antwort kam nur DIE SIEHT JA AUS WIE GONZO!!!:r Ich hoffe Du siehst es etwas anders.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. November 2003)

Hi Richard.... also Deine gefällt mir echt gut...obwohl... "Gonzo".... gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu leugnen.....:q..... Aber warum nicht... "Gonzo-Fly" hat doch was .... auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht das Teil....
Mein "panzerloses Etwas" hat heute zumindest einen Dorsch betören können, aber die schnappen wohl nach Allem, was irgendwie über den Grund gezuppelt wird :q
Aber was sehe ich denn da neben der Fliege ???
Doch nicht etwa so einen schönen Rotationsbindestock ;+


----------



## Mefo (16. November 2003)

Ja genau seit dem ich Stolzer besitzer eines Rotationsbindestock bin Funzt es viel besser.:m


----------



## Truttafriend (16. November 2003)

> Doch nicht etwa so einen schönen Rotationsbindestock




MICHA!
Finger weg vom Schrank hat mir deine Frau gesagt!
Bis Heiligabend wirst du wohl noch warten müssen :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. November 2003)

:q .... ich würde ja soooo gerne :q


----------



## Mefo (16. November 2003)

Ist ja nicht mehr lange bis der Geschänkeverteiler zu Dir kommt .Juckt aber in den Fingern.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. November 2003)

aber ganz mächtig...ich glaube ich ziehe mich dann Heilig Abend zurück zum Binden :q :q


----------



## Ace (16. November 2003)

> ...ich glaube ich ziehe mich dann Heilig Abend zurück zum Binden


da wär aber was los bei mir wenn ich das bringen würde:q:q:q
Da ist dat immer so mit Familie und so...ihr wisst schon#t


----------



## Mefo (20. November 2003)

Hatte mal wieder einen ruhigen Abend und konnte mich ganz mein NEUEN HOBBY zuwenden.das Ergebnis ist unten zu sehen.:l


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

und wieder so ein schönes Teil.....
aber bitte Richard...mach die Bilder irgendwie anders....
ich kann dieser Versuchung nicht mehr lange wiederstehen  


> Da ist dat immer so mit Familie und so


 ...wieso Ace...klar mit Familie...aber Dein lütter darf doch sicher auch mit seinen Geschenken spielen - oder  :q


----------



## Ace (20. November 2003)

@Vossi 
welche Geschenke?...ich muss sparen...brauch  noch ne neue Rolle :q:q:q

mit klein Family ist dat ja wunderschön...aber da kommt immer gleich die ganze Sippe zusammen...sowas liebe ich ja.


----------



## Ace (20. November 2003)

achso ganz vergessen meine "Bunny-Garnele"


----------



## Ace (20. November 2003)

und noch eine


----------



## marioschreiber (20. November 2003)

@Ace: kleine Anmerkung, die "Fyggi-night" hat einen Moosgummirücken damit sie schwimmt.
Sorry, will nicht klug*******n..!


----------



## Ace (20. November 2003)

wieso denn klug........n??? ich wusste das nicht...ist doch gut wenn man was lernen kann.
Ich dachte immer die wäre nur schwarz.
(schwarze beinchen hatte ich leider nicht)

aber ich wüsste nicht ob ich sie schwimmen lassen würde...so leicht unter der oberfläche gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Ace (23. November 2003)

mein erster Bunnyversuch


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

schönes Teil Ace.... nu weiss ich warum Du keine Zeit hast um an die Küste zu kommen.... "BINDEWAHN" :q :q


----------



## Ace (23. November 2003)

Danke Vossi
Bindewahn nööö...ich würde viel lieber fischen aber manchmal muss man eben Prioritäten setzen.

hier meine erste trockene die ich nicht weggeschmissen habe...juchu


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2003)

..na also... geht doch  
Was ist eigentlich mit dem "Eimer" schlechte Fliegen ??
Wenn Du die nicht mehr brauchst, dann sachh ma Bescheid...der Dorsch frisst alles :q :q


----------



## Ace (23. November 2003)

so einer noch aber denn is gut...hicks...Frau Hansen:q

würd mich mal interresieren ob die Viecher wirklich schwimmen;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. November 2003)

Auch nicht schlecht.....schwimmt sicher, mus nur ordentlich fett ran :q


----------



## fly-martin (26. November 2003)

Hallo

Wie sieht es denn aus - sollen wir die hier vorgestellten Fliegen in der AB Gallerie zusammenfassen ?

- Sollen wir die Bilder und Beschreibungen hier herausnehmen ? Das ist nicht wenig Arbeit! 
- Wir benötigen das ok von jedem einzelnen!

- Wer mag schickt seine Fliegen und/oder sein Eiverständniss   bitte an 

martin@anglerboard.de oder truttafriend@anglerboard.de


Pixelgröße sollte ca. 400x300 sein. Dann bleibts schön übersichtlich.
Wenns Probleme gibt übernehmen wir gerne die Umwandlung und Bearbeitung. Daran solls nicht liegen.
Wer gerne ein Wasserzeichen in das Bild haben möchte, sofern nicht schon vorhanden, kann das gerne mit in die Mail schreiben. Machen wir dann. 4-6 kleine Zeilen mit den wichtigsten Bindefacts wären sehr nett von euch.


Hilfreich wäre auch ein Link zu einer Bauanleitung, da der Platz unter den Fliegen nicht für eine solche Anleitung reicht.

Wer keine Homepage hat oder Probleme beim einstellen der Anleitung hat kann mich gerne kontaktieren - ich helfe wenn ich kann


----------



## CrazyLoop (27. November 2003)

guten morgääääään,
ich wollte mich mal ein wenig an euer fliegenprojekt beteiligen...
hier schon mal der erste streamer...


----------



## CrazyLoop (27. November 2003)

und hier noch eins....


----------



## CrazyLoop (27. November 2003)

und zu guter letzt....


----------



## Truttafriend (27. November 2003)

Schöne Dinger:z 

Möchtest du die in unsere Datenbank haben?


Nähere Infos findest du hier


----------



## CrazyLoop (27. November 2003)

@ Truttafriend  ja klar, die letzte ist ja schon eingestellt.
ich werd euch noch ein paar zeilen zukommen lassen.
 mfg christian


----------



## marioschreiber (27. November 2003)

Ich habe die Bindeanleitung der CDC-Garnele als "Komentar" angehängt! Der Platz reicht aus!


----------



## Ace (27. November 2003)

hab ich genauso gemacht...gute Idee mario#6


----------



## belle-hro (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martin _
> *
> - Wir benötigen das ok von jedem einzelnen!
> 
> *



E-Mail is raus #h

Super Idee :m


----------



## fly-martin (2. Dezember 2003)

Oh Mann....

Ihr seid soo gemein....

Am Ende bin ich... fix und foxy....#v 

Ich hab ebend fast ne Stunde die Fliegenbilder aus deisem Thread zusammengesammelt....

Wer - meint Ihr - hat die meisten Fliegenbilder eingestellt ?

... und wieviele Fliegenbilder sind das insgesamt ?

Ich habs gezählt....#d


----------



## Zwergpirat (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich hoffe mal, das funktioniert auch so.

Also, Ihr dürft alle von mir gebundenen und hier abgebildeten Fliegen in die Boardgalerie aufnehmen.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage noch eine kleine Bindeanleitung für die gelbe Garnele schreiben, die beim Bindetreffen Interesse erregt hat und diese dann per mail an Martin oder Truttafriend senden #h 

Außerdem schätze ich, daß Ace die meisten Fliegen hier vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Dezember 2003)

> Wer - meint Ihr - hat die meisten Fliegenbilder eingestellt ?


 ... ich tippe mal auf den "Oberbinder" Tim :q


----------



## Ace (2. Dezember 2003)

ganz klar Vossi...obwohl Mario auch nicht gerade wenig hat.


----------



## digerko (3. Dezember 2003)

sssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssumm 
&
bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
(soll phonetisch eine Fliege darstellen, die im Führerschein stehen hat: Muß eine Sehhilfe tragen)
hat die meisten Fliegenmuster eingestellt, dicht gefolgt von Timsen und Mario.
Meine Bilder dürfen auch gerne in die Galerie.
Neue Muster sind schon auf den KB gebannt, nur der Film ist noch nicht voll.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab das mal grob überflogen:
Dorschdiggler : 32
Ace : 16
Timsen : 14
Digerko : 12
Bellyman . 10
Maddin . 6
Belle-hro . 7
Stephan . 7
Ich : 20
Mefo : 2
GismoWolf : 4
Mot67 : 2
CrazyLoop : 3
Laksos : 3
Zwergpirat : 1
Martin : 4
Salmonelle : 1
Havkat : 1

Dazu kommen dann noch etliche Bilder mit gefüllten Fliegendosen, Raupen, Rollen und Atommodellen von berauschenden Substanzen...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Dezember 2003)

> Dorschdiggler : 32


 ... es ging um Fliegen Mario... nicht um die Anzahl der Postings in diesem Thread ..... :q 
Okay....nimm mal nur die brauchbaren, dann sind es vielleicht noch fünf bis sieben  
Aber ist mir heute sowieso alles wurscht :q  
Wir sind im viertel Finale.... noch'n Bier und ich binde die grün-weisse Pokalfliege :q :q


----------



## udorudi (4. Dezember 2003)

toll…


----------



## fly-martin (4. Dezember 2003)

Brauchbar ? 

....... stellt mal nicht euer Licht untern Scheffel.....

die Dinger sind klasse!! .....und zwar alle!!


----------



## digerko (4. Dezember 2003)

*HKgarnele*

Ich konnte es doch nicht abwarten, obwohl live gescannte Fliegenbilder nicht so pralle sind.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Ace (5. Dezember 2003)

ich auch nicht


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2003)

*Tuben*

Moin,
mir fehlen bei all den super Fliegen hier noch ein paar Tubenfliegen. 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2003)

und die nächste...


----------



## fly-martin (14. Dezember 2003)

... Super Teile !

und die Bindeanleitung ?


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2003)

eine hab ich noch...
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2003)

@ Martin
Ganz einfach:
2mm Kunststoffröhrchen der Fly Comp.
als Beschwerung ne Messinghülse
But: Yarn
Körper: Mylarschlauch
Körperhechel: Schlappen
Schwinge: Polarfuchs
Beim Binden der Schwinge, die erste Schicht upside-down binden,
dann steht die Schwinge schön hoch, noch büschen Flash zum Glitzern und nen Dschungelhahn fürs Auge.
Fertisch!
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Dezember 2003)

...super Heiko.... bitte beim nächsten Bindetreffen alles für die Herstellung dieser "Saustarken Teile" mitbringen.... #h


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2003)

@ Vossi
mook wi!!! 
Schönen sonntag noch...
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2003)

:k 
COOL !

Das binden auf Tuben musst du mir umbedingt zeigen!


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Dezember 2003)

Moin Mario,
dat geht einfacher, als auf nem kleinen Haken... 
Genau das richtige für nen Grobmotoriker, wie mich! 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2003)

Dann is datt nix für mich ! 
Wenn ich es einfach wollte, dann hätte ich nicht mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

*Grobmotoriker*

Wie darf man als Grobmotoriker nicht Fliegenfischen? ;+
Shit, ich muß mir ein neues Hobby suchen...:q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Hornpieper (15. Dezember 2003)

*Bestellung*

@ Heiko:  "Bitte je 3 Stück"  

Björn


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

für 100 € pro Stück, gerne!!! 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Hornpieper (15. Dezember 2003)

:q :q :q :m


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2003)

100 Euro Heiko?
Das ist ja noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen:q 
Meine Fliegen kosten 275Euro/Stück:m


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

war das jetzt ne Bestellung???
Ich liefere auch frei Haus, zumindest bei dem Preis!!! :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

@ Trutta:
habe Weihnachtspreise :q


----------



## Zwergpirat (15. Dezember 2003)

Was ist denn hier los?

Leute, Ihr sollt Eure Fliegen hier vorstellen und nicht verschachern   

z. B. sowas


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin Dirk,
wir haben doch ein teures Hobby, was finanziert werden will, die Kinder wollen auch Geschenke zu Weihnachten, dat geht alles von meiner Lachsrute ab, SAGE ich mal...   
Aber ne goile Hutfliege hassu da getüddelt!!!
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

@ Dirk
Ich muß mir bei Stenzel diesen Kopflack bestellen!!! Brauchste auch noch was???


----------



## Zwergpirat (15. Dezember 2003)

Heiko,
jetzt hast du mich aber auf eine Idee gebracht. 
Ich gehe  mal schnell in den Keller, tüdel was zusammen und veröffentliche nachher meine Preisliste :q :q 

Vielleicht gelange ich dann ja auch mal an so SAGEnhaftes Angelgerät 

P. S. Kopflack bräuchte ich auch noch, ich schicke Dir mal `ne PN


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2003)

Feuervogel:

Schwanz und "Hechelkranz" aus Zonkerstrips (gelb-orange gesteift)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2003)

Meine Fliege braucht 'ne Brille :q 
...So schaut Sie ja noch ganz gut aus :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2003)

...aber von vorne.....naja.... Ich habe früher eben sehr viel Daktari geschaut...und der Löwe Clarence war doch mal einen Versuch wert, eine Fliege nach Ihm zu benennen :q


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

*Shrimpfliegen aus Christbaumschmuck*

Hallo Fliegengemeinde!
Habe im Baumarkt Christbaumschmuck in den Farben ROT und
SILBER mit ABSTEHENDEN GLITZERFÄDEN gesehen und den 
in mir entspringenden Gedanken in die Tat umgesetzt.
Hier das Ergebnis!
1)Shrimpfliege auf Hakengröße 6,0 als Beifänger zum Pilken in ROT


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

2)Shrimpfliege auf Hakengröße 6,0 in SILBER als Beifänger zum 
   Pilker.


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

3)Shrimpfliege auf Hakengröße 8,0 in SILBER mit rosa Körper
   auf Hakengröße 8,0 als Beifänger zum Pilker


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Dezember 2003)

das muss so etwas wie Fritz sein. Dieses Material habe ich auch per Zufall in einem Weihnachtsstrumpf entdeckt. Sehr schöne Köhlerfliegen kann man daraus binden (nicht als Beifänger)


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

4)Shrimpfliege auf Hakengröße 8,0 in ROT mit rosa Körper als 
Beifänger zum Pilker.
Meine Bildqualität ist leider noch weit von Eurer entfernt,aber 
ich arbeite daran.
Die abstehenden Glitzerfäden des Original-Christbaumschmuckes 
haben eine Länge von ca.4cm und wurden beschnitten!
Wer möchte,kann mit solchen Shrimpfliegen mit den langen abstehenden Glitzerfäden auch vorerst den Christbaum 
schmücken und erst dann zum Fischen in Form bringen!(grins!)
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST
Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

das Bild zu 4)kommt hier!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Dezember 2003)

> Meine Bildqualität ist leider noch weit von Eurer entfernt



find ich nicht. Deine Bilder und Fliegen sind einsame Klasse. Deinen "Puristshrimp" werd ich in Norge testen#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

Geile Idee Gismo.....sehen docht echt "bissig" aus ....
Seitdem ich Fliegen binde, gehe ich auch mit ganz anderen Augen durchs Leben...:q 
Überall findet man feine Sachen zum Binden...und in der Weihnachtszeit ganz besonders :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

Wer viel bindet, hat in der Not viele Köder )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

...wenn man die überhaupt alle braucht :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

....und wenn es zu viele sind...ab in den Tannenbaum :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

...definitiv die letzten Fliegen ohne Danvise :z :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

...obwohl es gerade jetzt anfängt wieder richtig Spass zu machen :g


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

> ...definitiv die letzten Fliegen ohne Danvise



Ich kann es auch kaum noch abwarten! Noch drei Tage !!!:z


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Dezember 2003)

Die sehen aber schnuckelig aus Vossi!!! 
Schönen Abend noch
Gruß
Heiko  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

danke Heiko...der Abend wird gleich schön :q 


> Noch drei Tage


 ...genau Mario....
Hoffentlich gibts keinen auf den Hut, wenn ich mich zum Binden zurückziehe :q


----------



## Karstein (21. Dezember 2003)

@ Heiko: ich werde mal über die freien Tage ein paar Salmo-Muster abknipsen, die aufgrund meiner 2 linken Hände immer Weibchen knübbert (lebe aber gerade mal so noch...). Natürlich mit all meiner praxisbezogenen Skepsis zusammengebunden und immerhin Hanöbugten- und Mörrum-erprobt! Das klappt auch bei uns, Silber ist silber!

Gruß gen Niederegger-Town

Karstensen


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin Hauptstadt-Karsten,
jo mach mal n paar Bildchen, ich bin für neue Muster immer dankbar. Ich will in den nächsten 2 Jahren unbedingt mal nen
Lachs fangen, zumindest mal am Band haben. *Sabberlechtz*
Ich wünsch Euch schöne und ruhige Feiertage.
Wir sehen im Frühjahr. :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Heiko: na dann lass uns die Selbstgebundenen doch mal eine Woche in die Mörrum oder den Mandalselv tunken? 2005 muss ich definitiv mal wieder die Bi-Händer begrabbeln, werde vom Weibchen ja hier nur noch zum Meeresstippen gedrängt...

Euch auch ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest und ruhige Stunden im Kreise eurer Lieben

Karsten


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Dezember 2003)

Bi-Handwedeln am Mandalslev klingt guuuuuuuuuuuuutttt!:z 
Ich werd mir jetzt erstmal n Lachsvideo reinziehen, dann die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen können und den Rest von dicken Silberbarren träumen!!! :c :c :c 
Aber die gute Nachricht, meine Regierung hat eine Woche grundsätzlich abgenickt!!!:z :z :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Dezember 2003)

Hier wurde aber lang nicht mehr gepostet
Ich dachte Vossis und Marios Danvise glühen schon:q 



*TA-Polarmagnus* (Meerforelle)

Kettenaugen
Körper/Schwanz: weiche Grizzlyhechel mit viel Flaum
Kopf: Synthetikhaar pink






*TA-ElectricShrimp* (Meerforelle)

schwarze Kettenaugen
Fühler: Crystalflash
Fresswerkzeuge: Karlbsschwanz orange und schwarz
Körper: orange PU-Folie


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Dezember 2003)

*TA-Sildor* (Meerforelle)

Kopf: gemalte Augen
Körper: Silbertinssel flach
Schwanz: keiner, nur roter Tag
Oberschwinge: Polarfibre weiss und blau
Unterschwinge: Crystalflash


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2003)

Moin Tim,
die sehen aber mehr als schnuckelig aus!!!
Vorallem die Magnus hat's mir angetan, selten so eine sauber gebundene Hechel gesehen!!! #6 
TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (1. Januar 2004)

es nahen ein paar freie Tage und den einen oder anderen davon wollte ich an der Küste beim wedeln verbringen...dafür habe ich mich heute dann nochmal an den Bindetisch gesetzt um ein Paar Provo´s zu binden.

Wenn Tim jetzt endlich mal mit seinen DK Tipps rausrücken würde fange ich evtl auch was


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Januar 2004)

> Wenn Tim jetzt endlich mal mit seinen DK Tipps rausrücken würde fange ich evtl auch was


 ....:q :q ...warum denn so weit Ace...das Gute liegt so nah.....  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

Schneetreiben, Dunkelheit, harter Wind.......scheiss TV-Programm...was mache ich also mit meiner Zeit ??
'N büschen watt zusammentüddeln :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

und die nächste....
habe sie mal für mich "Cooked Crab" getauft....
kommt auch von der Grösse einer anständigen Krabbe sehr nah....
Hakengrösse....sehr gross


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

...und nun was für die Freunde der "gedeckten Farben"....hab da an Mario gedacht


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

...und noch was zum Reizen, weil ich am Donnerstag ja wieder was dazu gelernt habe :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

...und noch Eine ....völlig ohne Plan und Motivation, mit dickem Kopf (mein Kopf natürlich) am 1.1. gebunden #t


EDIT......die sah echt gaaanz mies aus...das Bild hab ich wieder gelöscht


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2004)

heute mal eine ganz heisse Kreation....
bin mal gespannt, was Ihr dazu sagt.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2004)

...wenn ich mir die Hechel mal genauer anschaue, dann lässt sich danoch viel mehr mit anfangen :q 
Hoffentlich liefert mein Lieferant bald wieder Material :q :q


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2004)

Was hast du denn alles für Getier zu Hause...Katzen, Vögel...Ja Ja als nächstes kommt das Foto vom Golfasan in der Gartenvoliere :q:q:q

P.S.: schöne Fliege#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2004)

ja klar Ace...willst Du meine Dubbinglieferanten auch noch sehen :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi
äääääh, hast Du vielleicht auch n paar Dschungelhähne im Garten laufen??? Da habe ich immer Bedarf...:q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2004)

...ich arbeite noch an dem Dschungel...:q ..frag mal in zwei drei Jahren wieder nach...dann ganz sicher  
Kann aber mit Schafwolle, Pferdehaar, Ratten- oder Katzenhaardubbing, oder Flugentenfedern aushelfen :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Januar 2004)

Bissu Nebenerwerbsbauer??? Oder Bindezubehörgroßhändler???
:q:q:q
Wie wäre es noch mit Polarfuchs als Haushund, ich bräuchte noch schwarzen und orangen...   
Cu tomorrow
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2004)

Der Sittich ist schön gefärbt 
Ich weiss wie man Geflügel vernünftig abzieht und Spitzenbälge gewinnt :m 

Was ist Micha?:m


----------



## gofishing (4. Januar 2004)

@ Gnilftz

Ich kann Dir einen ganzen Silberfuchsschweif anbieten.
In schwarz. Länge ca.40-45 cm. 

Hat jemand schon mal Tierfell in anderen Farben gefärbt ???

Habe noch 20 Scweife in schneeweiß, alle super Qualität die ich noch färben will.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2004)

Blackhead Fyggi (Meerforelle)






CrazyCharlie Yellowtiger (Meerforelle)






FireShrimp (Meerforelle)






Summercigar (Meerforelle) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PolarMagnus blau (Meerforelle)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2004)

Wahnsinnsbilder....sach ma Tim...hat Dir der komische Kerl, der seinen Sack auf den Rücken gebunden trägt, eine neue Digicam gereicht ???


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Januar 2004)

Ne Micha. Das ist immernoch meine Pentax. Die ich auch auf  den Boardiebindetreffen dabei hatte.


----------



## steve71 (8. Januar 2004)

Moin Dorschdiggler und Tim!

Feine Fliegenmuster habt Ihr da gebunden! Die "zum Reizen" von Dorschdiggler habe ich auch in meiner Fliegendose. Wenn im Frühjahr die Seeringler laichen ist die der Hit!
Und wenn ich mit den gestreiften CC so angucke, muß ich mich auch schnellstens wieder an den bindestock setzen! Gruß Steve


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Januar 2004)

Na dann gib mal Gas Steffi:m 
Übrigens müsste bald unsere Woche Langeland losgehen. Bruce hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Passiert aber bestimmt die nächsten Tage:z


----------



## steve71 (8. Januar 2004)

Ich habe schon mächtig Bock auf Langeland! und werde noch ein paar Fliegen binden... Ich versuche mal eine Digicam auszuleihen. Dann stelle ich die Muster auch hier vor.
Du hast dir ja ein cooles Logo designt#6

Gruß Steve


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Januar 2004)

> Du hast dir ja ein cooles Logo designt



Merci:m 
Hab schon gehört es soll an "Teekanne" erinnern. Aladins Wunderlampe wurde auch schon gesagt:q


----------



## Hornpieper (24. Januar 2004)

Hab vorhin mal ein bischen getüddert:

Purple Flash ( Nachbau )

geht auch hervorragend für Regenbogenforellen.

Björn


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

hab auch mal wieder Zeit gefunden
Magnus(mein absolutes Lieblingsmuster)


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

Mysis


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

und nochmal etwas auffälliger
der Kopf sieht allerdings kagge aus


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2004)

fein fein Ace#h 

Ich fische auch gerne die Magnus
und Mysis. Ich palmer erst die Hechel und rippe dann mit Dubbing. Noch etwas ausgebürstet und fertig. Aber jeder so wie er mag. Deine orange Mysisvariante werd ich mal auf dem Bindetreffen versuchen.

Wieso gefallen dir deine Kopfknoten nicht?
Bist du mit deinem Lack unzufrieden oder ist dein Faden vielleicht zu stark?
Ich z.B. binde alle Mefomuster mit 6/0er.


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Januar 2004)

Moin Ace,
super Muster, mir fehlt leider noch n vernünftiger Grizzly 
Ich habe mir auf dem letzten Bindetreffen die Kopfwicklungen vom Zwergpiraten mal genauer angesehen, wirklich goil!!!
Er benutzt als Lackabschluß Hard Headlack von Loon, ich habe mir dat Zeug auch geholt und kann nur sagen SUPER!!!#6 
Ich bringe den Lack zum Bindetreffen mit, dann kannst du ihn Dir mal anschauen und testen. 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2004)

Hi Heiko,

ich überleg auch schon lange mal dieses Lack auszuprobieren. Zumal es den ja auch in diversen Farben gibt.
Ist die Flasche gleichzeitig Dispenser oder ist der Lack dünn genug damit er mit einem Nadeldispenser benutzt werden kann?

Ich muss bei dir mal in die Kiste luschern :q 


Dirk seine Kopfknoten sehen besser als die von Ingo Karwath aus:z


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

An meinen Köpfen gefällt mir eigentlich hauptsächlich die Form nicht...manchmal gehts manchmal sind sie total daneben.

Ich freue mich schon ohne Ende auf das Bindetreffen, sooooooo viel Input...geil

@Tim
ich benutze schwarzen und roten Faden in 8/0


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Januar 2004)

der is seeehr zäh,
ich trage den mit der Dubbingnadel auf, funzt ganz gut.
Und dat Zeug hält wie Beton... 
Zum Luschern is dat Bindetreffen doch da, odda??? :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2004)

@ Ace

du kannst ja mal in Lübeck mit meinem 6/0er versuchen. Vielleicht trägt der besser auf.


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

@Tim

sehr gerne
In jedem Fall muss ich auch sehen wie du deine Saugefährlichen "Crazy Charlies" bindest.
Ist doch dann bald Frühjahr.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2004)

sehr gerne Mathias#h


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2004)

Polarmagnus


----------



## Karstein (25. Januar 2004)

@ Gnilftz: siehe es mir nach, aber ich kriege die Mörrum-Muster-Fotos momentan nicht gebacken zwischen Event und Job...

Besser wohl, ich zeige sie Dir im Februar live beim Vorbeiflug Richtung Kappeln? Oder wollen wir mal einen MeFo-Abend dort oben bei Fahlshöft anstreben? Wie gesagt, Ende Februar, nach dem Berlin-Event.

Gruß aus der Hauptstadt

Karsten

PS@Ace: klasse Foddos und Fliechen, würde ich gerne mal testfischen! (zeige sie grad Tanja zum Nachknübbern, weil ich mit meinen Patschern sowas immer delegiere an meine Holde)


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Januar 2004)

@Hauptstadt- Karsten
Moin,
nachdem Du Dich nu geoutet hast, daß Tanja Dich mit Fliegen versorgt, werde ich zukünftig nur noch mir Ihr über Bindeangelegenheiten reden... :q :q :q 
Bring mal n paar Mörrummuster mit,
würde ich mir gerne mal aus der Nähe ansehen. :k 
Mefoabend klingt immer guuuuuuuuut! :z 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Karstein (26. Januar 2004)

@ Holstentor-Heiko:

da mache ich gar keinen Hehl draus - Tanja hat halt das Geschick zum Fliegentüdeln, ich würde nach 10 Minuten den Bindestock wutentbrannt in die Tonne treten bei meinen zwei linken Händen. Ich bin da eher die "Entwicklungsabteilung" und stecke ihr meine Muster-Wünsche. 

Wir bringen die Fliegen-Boxen mit hoch, kein Thema. Dauert aber noch ein bisserl - es sei denn, Du kommst auch zum Event nach Berlin?

Viele Grüße

Karstensen


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Januar 2004)

Würde ja gerne kommen,
vorallem bei dem Programm!!!  #r  #r  #r 
Geht aber leider nicht...  
Wenn Ihr das Lachsangeln in Norwegens Flüssen zum nächsten
Treffen mit in das Programm aufnehmt, bin ich sicher dabei...
Nur reines Tiefseefischen ist nicht so ganz meine Welt, ich würde wohl eher mit Fliege auf Babyköhler und Makrelen fischen. :q :q :q 
Aber ich drücke Euch Organisatoren die Daumen, daß es ein toller Event wird, bei der Mühe die Ihr Euch gemacht habt!!! :m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (26. Januar 2004)

Tangläuferimi(sinkend)


----------



## Laksos (26. Januar 2004)

Ich will euch nicht in eurer kreativen Schaffenskraft unterbrechen, aber @martin:

Die versprochenen (mindestens 2) Board-Makro-Fliegenbilder hab' ich nicht vergessen, meine Foto-Digi-Cam ist leider schon seit Wochen bei Saturn zur Reparatur wegen 'nem kaputten Batteriefachdeckel! - Fotos werden später kommen, aber kommen ...!


----------



## Ace (26. Januar 2004)

jaja nu red dich ma noch raus


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2004)

> Fotos werden später kommen



das ist doch keine Ausrede 

Und was ist mit zeichnen :q :m


----------



## Laksos (27. Januar 2004)

Kann nicht malen! Wollte doch deswegen früher mal extra erst Grafik u. Design studieren!


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo !
Animiert von der Mosquito will ich Euch meine kleinste Fliege
zeigen,aber ich krieg die Schärfe nicht hin!Na ja,da müßt Ihr halt das Auge etwas zukneifen!!
"KRIEBELMÜCKE" mit Glasperlenkopf,gebunden auf 22-er Haken -
Der Holzklotz,auf dem sie steckt,ist ein gaaaanz normales Zündholz.
Diese Kriebelmücken sind immer dann die "Bringer",wenn im 
September alle Fische steigen und auf sonst nichts beißen!!!
Funktioniert zum Fischen nur mit 0,05-0,06-er Vorfachspitze und
ganz weich fischen und unter keinen Umständen anschlagen!!


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Januar 2004)

Ja wo isse denn ???

Super, da würde ich mir warscheinlich die Finger bei brechen!

Eine Materialliste wäre nett!


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Januar 2004)

Die würde ich nicht mal an die Schnur tüdeln können!!! :q :q :q
Gruß 
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2004)

#r #r ....sieht aus , wie von der Wand gefangen und aufgespiesst.... Aber mal im Ernst....wie soll ich als Grobmotoriker denn das Teil an die Schnur bekommen   
Diese kleinen Häkchen waren für mich schon immer ein Grund, Stipphaken fertig gebunden zu kaufen :q #h


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi & Mario
Puuuuuuuh haben wir ein Glück,
daß Mefos gerne größere Fliegen nehmen!!! :q :q :q
Ich habe mich mal an kleinen Trockenfliegen versucht, aber die hatten dann sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit Klobürsten in Kleinformat. :q
Für solche kleinen Muster, sind meine Finger einfach nicht gemacht worden.   
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

Servus Marioschreiber!
Wie Du ja schon gemerkt haben wirst,kann ich alles brauchen,
was man nur irgendwie zum Binden verwenden kann!Ich muß
gestehen,die kleinen Glasperlen hab ich der Tochter geklaut,mit
denen sie so kleine Perlenkettchen für die Handgelenke gemacht hat.Also,Perle aufschieben bis zum Öhr,Grundwicklung mit dünner Nähseide (in diesem Fall braun)aus der riesigen Auswahl meiner Frau,Lacktröpfchen,Schwänzchen aus 5-6 einzelnen Hechelgrannen einbinden(bevorzugt wird von mir immer Grizzly,aber dieser war von einem schwarz-grün schillerndem Italienerhahn),dann mit der Nähseide Körper wickeln,2 x vor und zurück und dann nochmal bis zur Perle,3 halbe Schläge und ein 
Abschieds-Lacktröpchen und fertig.Mit der Pinzette noch zum Trocknen in einen härteren Schaumgummiwürfel gesteckt und
dort über Nacht belassen!   
Ich weiß,ich muß noch einige Anleitungen schreiben,aber derzeit gibt`s noch zuviel Streß in der Firma,wo ich meine Brötchen verdiene!Habt noch etwas Geduld mit mir!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2004)

die hohe Zeit der Ringelwurmhochzeit naht wieder..... also habe ich - Danke an meinen Inspirator Heiko - mal wieder ein paar Wurmimitationen getüddelt......
Diese Würmer sind schlecht mit der Fliegenrute zu werfen und was die Führung angeht, da experimentiere ich immer noch....wenn sich die Seeringler paaren, dann treiben Sie mit der Strömung....wie verdammt führt man dann so eine "Fliege" ;+ 
Normales einstrippen - selbst ultralangsam - entfällt da ja wohl


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2004)

das ganze in grün :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2004)

und in rot/gold


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Februar 2004)

Ich finde die sollten wir morgen mal testen...   
sehen fängig aus...!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2004)

super Vossi#6

Ich denke wenn die so richtig in Fahrt sind kannst du auch normal einstrippen, in der ersten Zeit der Wurm-Hochzeit kann man ja auch sehr gut auf dunkle Spinnköder fangen...und die treiben ja auch nicht leblos im Wasser.

ich denke der kurze optische Reiz der ins Beuteshema passt zählt und sie schnappen zu.


----------



## Broesel (6. Februar 2004)

> Ich denke der kurze optische Reiz der ins Beuteshema passt zählt und sie schnappen zu



..tja..sollte man eigentlich denken...;+ 
Wie oft hab ich zur entsprechenden Zeit (mit Sbiro) mit dem Wurm gewedelt...keine wollte zuschnappen. 
Etwas völlig "danebenes", was gerade nicht ins Schema passt sollte man zumindest auch mal probieren...

Irgendwie ist alles meist anders...und zweitens, als man denkt...#t


----------



## südlicht (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Freunde! 

Meine Erfahrung war es, zumindest bis dato, dass Wurm imitationen ganz am Anfang der Hochzeit und kurze Zeit danach der "Bringer" waren. 
Während des grossen "Rammelns" jedoch war nüx.... Kam mir auch ganz logisch vor. Wenn ich bedenke, dass dann Millionen der triebhaften Ringler unterwegs sind, sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit rapide, dass ausgerechnet meine Imitation Aufsehen unter den Trutten erregt. 

Auffallen ist dann die Devise gewesen. Kontrast zum Ringler war angesagt. Dann klapperte es auch....

Wann rechnet ihr eigentlich mit der "Nacht der Nächte"? Wassertemperatur ab 8°C und Vollmond?

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## havkat (7. Februar 2004)

Moin!



> Wann rechnet ihr eigentlich mit der "Nacht der Nächte"? Wassertemperatur ab 8°C und Vollmond?



Definitiv die Nacht in der ich, wie immer, *nicht* am Wasser bin.  

Haue in die gleiche Kerbe wie Südlicht.

Wenn die Ringler ihre Hauptorgie feiern, fängt alles besser als ein Wurmimitat.

Habe gute Fische gefangen, die bis zum Platzen mit Ringlern vollgestopft waren und als Dessert einen handlichen Tobs wegputzen wollten.

Böser Fehler!


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2004)

ich hatte auch mal wieder Zeit...bei dem Sauwetter


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2004)

Hab ja auch jede Menge neues Material


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2004)

büschen wenig silber drin aber naja


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2004)

hab auch mal versucht


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2004)

Cool Ace, die weden immer besser!:m 

Ich bereite mich so langsam auf meinen Schwedenurlaub vor:


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2004)

:k


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2004)

:k :k


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2004)

:k :k :k


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2004)

:k :k :k :k


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2004)

Bist eingestellt am nächsten Sonntach einen Hechtbunny für mich zu binden Mario


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Februar 2004)

klasse getüddel Ihr Beiden.... #6 
Bin voll begeistert :m 
Ace wird die Mefos killen und Mario haut die Meterhechte an der Thomas&Thomas raus :q


----------



## Aalfreak (22. Februar 2004)

Servus Boardies!
Hier mal eine NOCH ungefischte little rat. 
-Maus mit Vibro- Körper aus dem heimischen Zooladen
-Länge incl. Schwanz: 13cm
-verschraubter Drilling Gr.3/0
-am Stahlforfach
-schmimmend






Grüße, von einem der noch nie mit einer Fliege gefischt hat.
Übrigens: die Fliegen die ihr gebunden habt und hier reingestellt habt sind in meinen Augen wirklich echte Kunstwerke! Meinen absoluten Respekt an euch!


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

Punker Variante in Schwarz-Rot

-Streamerhaken Größe 6 (Hayabusa Fina)
-roter Faden 8/0
-Schwarzes & Rotes Dubbing
-Schwarze & Rote Hechel
-Rippung & Beschwerung: Silberdraht


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

Crazy Charlie "Ice_Blue_Tiger"


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

Garnelenimi


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Februar 2004)

Goil Ace. Ich bemale derzeit auch immer die CC´s. So als Tiger kommen die noch schärfer. Ich binde die Augen unter den Haken. Sonst hängt das Ding gerne mal am Grund.

@Aalfreak

Coole Idee. Auf Hecht müsste das knallen. Oder du fährst in die Mongolei auf Taimen  Die Jungs orgeln so ein "Häppchen" als Nachtisch weg.#h


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ace!
Mit dem "ICE_BLUE_TIGER" ist Dir meiner Meinung nach ein ganz
besonders fängiger Streamer gelungen!!#6Ich kenne ihn nicht!
Hast Du den erfunden und designed,oder hat`s den schon gegeben?Darf ich ihn nachbauen?Und Deine Garnelen sowie die Deiner nach MEFOS fischenden Freunde hier in diesem Forum gehören in`s Schmuckkästchen und nicht zum Fischen!!!!!!


----------



## Aalfreak (22. Februar 2004)

@Truttafriend: 





> Die Jungs orgeln so ein "Häppchen" als Nachtisch weg.
> Dachte bei diesem Teil auch eher an Meister Esox.
> Grüße!


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

@Tim
danke ich wusste das da irgendwas noch nicht so ganz oginoool aussieht.

@Gismo
Klar kannste den nachbauen.
-6ér Haken normal lang
-große Kettenaugen(am besten von unten an den Hakenschenkel Binden nicht so wie auf dem Bild.)
-Weisses Körperdubbing 
-Fahne aus Polar Fibre in Shrimp & Sea Blue
-Die schwarzen Streifen kannst du dann mit einem Edding aufmalen.

Viel Spass und stell mal rein


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

bin zur Zeit voll im Bindefieber
hier nochmal der Ice Blue Tiger mit richtig montierten Augen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Februar 2004)

Mensch Ace...wat fleissig  und so geile Muster......
Kein Wunder, dass Du keine Zeit hast zum Fischen zu gehen :q 
Hast aber nix verpasst.... vielleicht hätte ich auch noch binden sollen....aber warte mal....ich habe gestern Abend doch auchnoch einen Hechtkiller gebunden.... Ich weiss nur nicht, wie ich den Fischen soll ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Februar 2004)

....ein kleiner Grössenvergleich hat natürlich gefehlt #t


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

20 Euro Fliege


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

noch ne Garnelenimi


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

noch vom Bindetreffen


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

Bei Maddin abgeluschert


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Februar 2004)

@ DD
Dat möchte ich sehen,
daß Du den Feudel wirfst... :q :q :q
Aber wenn er erstmal im Wasser ist, spielt er bestimmt gut. 
By the way,
wie ist noch mal das Spiel heute ausgegangen???
Sollen ja viele Tore gefallen sein :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Februar 2004)

@ Ace
Die Polar Magnus hat es mir angetan!!!#r 
Ist der Stert aus Maraboufedern???
Aber nicht nur tolle Fliegen gebunden, 
auch super abgelichtet!!! #6 #6 #6 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Blumen:m

Ich nehm an mit Stert meinst du das Schwänzchen ???
jo das ist ne Grizzly Marabu Schwanzfeder


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Februar 2004)

Wenn der Diggler in der Nähe ist,
rede ich lieber vom Stert...   
Grizzly Marabou muß ich mir auch mal besorgen,
sieht echt goil aus!!! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

Gibts fertig abgepackt z.B. bei Eckhard, hält ewig und kostet wenig.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Februar 2004)

@Ace : TOP !
Die Hechel der PolarM. ist Henne?
Wo hat Du die her?
Ich hab dafür nur Hahn, datt luschert nich so schick !
kannst Du mir nicht ein paar Federn davon "vererben


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

@Mario 
das ist glaube ich Perlhun oder so...Thorsten(Torf21) hat mir beim Bindetreffen eine davon vermacht.
Maddin macht die mit Pinken Gänsefedern...sieht auch sehr geil aus.

die von Thorsten sahen in etwa so aus...nur eben in dunkel-pink...oder hell-lila...wie man´s sieht


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Februar 2004)

Jo, Perlhuhn !
Alles klar, weitersuchen


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2004)

irgendwie finde ich die Dinger zu geil...mal sehen ob sie auch so gut fangen wie mir zugetragen wurde


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Februar 2004)

Wirklich erste Sahne Mathias.

Ich glaub ich bestell bei Dir mal ein paar Tigers:m


----------



## Maddin (22. Februar 2004)

@Ace
Gänsefedern sinds nicht. Hab hier mal was aufgereiht mit dem ich gerne Polar-M´s binde:





Von links.....

-Marabou Fluo. Pink.....hier läßt sich am besten die Spitze 
verarbeiten da die Fibern nicht so ausgefranst sind. Allerdings ist 
es Glückssache ne Packung mit vielen Federn zu finden, deren 
Spitzen brauchbar sind. Der Rest ist relativ "sensibel", 
schade....geile Farbe! Paßt! Die Fibern sind aber sehr lang.

-Grizzly Marabou Fluo. Pink.....halt Marabou, läßt sich auch gut 
verarbeiten (mit ein wenig Übung) und macht die Sache auch 
schön "füllig"...etwas dunkler als o.g. Marabou wegen Grizzly.

-Hahnenhechel Grizzly Fluo. Pink....."füllt" leider nicht so gut auf, 
läßt sich aber bombig verarbeiten. Die Fibern sind sehr fein... 
deswegen der Füllmangel  Vielleicht sollte ich die nächsten 
etwas dichter binden...

Polar-M mit Marabou Fluo. Pink für blinde Mefos:





Polar-M mit Grizzly Marabou:
o. Abb.  

Polar-M mit Hahnenhechel Fluo. Pink:





Und mal was anderes....Magnus mit roter Hennenhechel:


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Februar 2004)

Moin Maddin,
super erklärt und bebildert!!!#r 
Danke!!!#6 
Gruß Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2004)

Goil erklärt Maddin...sorry ich dachte wir hatten über Gänse- oder Entenfedern gesprochen...siehst mal wie ich dir zuhöre


----------



## Maddin (23. Februar 2004)

@Ace
Na danke!!! Irgendwie fühl ich mich auf einmal wie zu Hause hier :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Februar 2004)

...na super Sache Maddin....wie immer coole Bilder und 'ne saubere Erklärung......
aber das mit dem wie zu Hause verstehe ich nicht :q :q


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2004)

Wieder mal ne Garnele...auf nen 4ér Padridge gebunden.
Ich hoffe der eine oder andere Bellydorsch wird sie kosten wollen.
Durch das viele Dubbing schwimmt sie relativ hoch auf...was an der Sinkschnur und kurzem Vorfach gut gehen dürfte...hoffe ich.#t


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2004)

Noch einer der die neue "Fliegenfischen" gelesen hat....


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2004)

pssssssst


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Februar 2004)

BlackSucces





Wollen mal schauen was die Zander und Hechte dazu sagen


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Februar 2004)

Noch eine Zigarrenvariante.

Der Sommer kommt.

Mefomuster (Rapfen knallen drauf:q )


----------



## Jani Brandl (28. Februar 2004)

Tolle fliegen sind das hier drin!


----------



## bon_cremant (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo ihr Super-Fliegen-Binder
Marioschreiber, Ace, Tuttafriend et al.

Ihr bindet wirklich Klasse Fliegen, aber habt doch bitte Erbarmen mit so neuen, unwissenden Fliegenbindern wie mir, die auf Grund eines Bildes nur selten erahnen können woraus das Teil besteht. Es sind doch nur ein paar kleine Fingerübungen mehr dazuzuschreiben woraus Body, Hechel, Schwänzchen etc gemacht sind ...
Vielleicht gibts auch die Möglichkeit eine downloadbare Datenbank anzulegen, dann muß man sich nicht immer doch den ganzen Thread wuseln.

Danke im voraus &
Tight_lines
bon_cremant


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Februar 2004)

Moin bc,

haste natürlich völlig Recht. Eine Datenbank gibt es schon und die wird weiterentwickelt Link hier 

Ganz oben vom Flifi-Forum ist ein Link (wo die Fliegenbilder sind) dazu#h 

Ich werde versuchen in Zukunft mehr an eine Kurzbindeanleitung zu denken#h


----------



## bon_cremant (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo Tuttafriend,
danke für die schnelle Antwort und den Datenbank-link.
Wenn du dir die aber anschaust wirst du feststellen, daß sie neben den Bildern im wesentlichen aus dem Satz "Die Bauanleitung kommt noch"  besteht. Hat so ein bißchen die Qualität von fiktivem FliFi-Porno: Gucken darfst du, aber selber machen is nich ...".
Die Steigerung wäre pro Fliege eine 190-er Nummer mit den Geräuschen wie sie durchs Wasser dreggt und nach 100 Anrufen das Einsaugen des Fisches ...#w 
Selbst der geniale Einstein bemühte sich seinen Quanten-sprung den Nichtwissenden so nahe zu bringen, daß auch die ihn nachvollziehen konnten.
Danke aber für dein zukünftiges Drandenken :m 

bon_cremant
p.s. Die Sprung vom Flifi-Porno zum Einstein ist vielleicht etwas gewagt ...


----------



## Jani Brandl (29. Februar 2004)

Das stört mich auch ein wenig dass die Bauanleitung noch kommt.(Ja Wann den?)Das steht glaub ich schon länger drin,dass sie kommt!
@bon cremant
Das wast du da geschrieben hast passt gut in die Boardferkelwahl!Ma gucken!:q :g


----------



## fly-martin (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Tja, die Zusammenstellung ist entstanden aus den Fliegen dieses Threads. Trutta und ich haben die Bilder zusammengesammelt und dann - sofern vorhanden - die Kurzfassung zusammengestellt. Allerdings ist das nicht sehr intensiv weitergeführt worden, da es sehr Arbeitsintensiv ist. Ich glaube ACE hat mal die Anleitungen als Komentar dazugefügt - das kann jeder ( auch der Ersteller der Fliege ) selber reinstellen.

Für Fliegenbindeanleitungen kann ich auch auf das AB Magazin hinweisen, dort wird von mir jeden Monat eine Fliege vorgestellt ( und die sind nicht soo schwer nachzubinden ). Die Fliegen sind auch gesammelt auf meiner HP ....

Tja bon_cremant - draufklicken ist einfach, aber das Zusammenstellen von Daten kostet doch etwas Mühe und Zeit ( genau wie bei Pornoseiten )


----------



## vagabond82 (3. März 2004)

Moin, 

saubere Bindekunst hier, dank neuer Digicam kann ich nun auch mitmischen. Hier ein Muster das zu Weihnachten nach einem fröhlichen #g enstanden ist und seit Februar sehr gut fischt, wenn&nbsp;auch noch nur als Springerfliege. 

Gruß Jan&nbsp;#h


----------



## vagabond82 (3. März 2004)

Hier die Bindeanleitung zu meiner "Orange Budd"
Haken: Partridge Saltwater Shrimp Fly 4,6+8
Garn schwarz
Schwanz: grünes Krystal Hair und Goldfasan von der Brust
Körper: von hinten nach vorne, drei Wicklungen Goldtinsel, oranges Antron Dubbing dann Pfauengras ggf. Goldtinsel o. Kupferdraht
Hechel: orange/grizzly/orange vom Hahn hat aber auch schon in orange/grizzly/grün gefangen.


----------



## vagabond82 (4. März 2004)

Hier noch ne´Garnele auf Partridge 6. 

Weitertüdeln #h


----------



## vagabond82 (4. März 2004)

Bei diesem Ding bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe. Diese, ich nenne sie mal Olive Nymph&nbsp;sieht zwar hübsch aus, beim Biss würden die dünnen Beinchen aus Kupferdraht jedoch verbiegen. Habt Ihr da ne´ Idee was man anstelle des Kupferdrahtes nehmen könnte ? 

Gruß Jan #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. März 2004)

Versuch mal Stoßfedern vom Fasan. Trenne 4 Fibern ab und legen einen Haushaltsknoten als Beingelenk an. Die Spitzen der Fasanenfibern solten den Fuß ergeben. Sieht sehr realistisch aus und hat mir gute Äschen gebracht.

Deine Muster sehen wirklich gut aus#h


----------



## vagabond82 (4. März 2004)

Moin Truttafriend,
Fasan nehme ich auch für Daddy Longleg´s, bei Steinklammerer Beinchen würde ich mir beim Knoten wohl die Finger brechen, werde es heute Abend mal probieren. Das Teil ist auch für die dänischen Äschen gedacht, letztes Jahr riss ich beim Nymphenfischen eine winzige Eintagsfliegennymphe die so ähnlich aussah.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Truttafriend (4. März 2004)

ich nehme eine Ködernadel mit Verschluss und mach dann einfache halbe Schläge. Kein Fingerbrechen:m


----------



## vagabond82 (4. März 2004)

Danke, ich stell nacher mal das ergebnis rein. Stehe mit Bindewerzeug eigentlich auf Kriegsfuß aber wir werden sehen.

Gruss Jan


----------



## vagabond82 (4. März 2004)

so, ich hab echt lange gebraucht um die Beinchen hinzukriegen, sind vieleicht etwas lang. Das mit dem Nagelknoten hat nicht so hingehauen, machst du ein oder zwei Knoten ?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. März 2004)

> hat nicht so hingehauen


 ...meine Herren watt geil #r #r 
Erstklassiges Muster.....was willst Du denn da noch verbessern ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (4. März 2004)

ich mach zwei Knoten.


----------



## vagabond82 (4. März 2004)

@ Dorschdiggler:

ne passt schon, Trutta macht seine Beinchenknoten mit ner Ködernadel, das hat bei mir nicht so hingehauen. Musste dann doch mit den Pfoten knoten und das ist halt zum #q.

Gruß Jan


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

@Ace !
Hier einige Nachbauten Deines "Ice_Blue_Tiger`s"
bzw. "Mickey Finn" auf etwas größere Haken(Gr.2-4)wegen der
von mir erwarteten "größeren" Forellen zu Saisonbeginn in
variabler Ausführung.


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

Diese Ausführung hat eine Gesamtlänge von 6,5cm.
Und hier noch der link zu den Mäusen mit eingebundenen Fischhäuten.:m
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24512


----------



## Aalfreak (9. März 2004)

Servus gismowolf!
Bei den in diesem Treat bisher gezeigten Hand Made Fliegen, sieht einfach eine besser und durchdachter aus als die andere. Ihr Fliegenbinder habt schon was drauf. Sag mal kannst Du mal Kurz beschreiben wie Du Deine letztgezeigten Fliegen führst? Kann mann mit denen auch n Hecht fangen?
Grüße!


----------



## Ace (9. März 2004)

geile CC´s Gismo#6
kleiner Tip...versuch mal das Polar Fibre erst nach vorn abstehend aufzubinden und wenn du dann alle Schichten drauf hast umschlagen und dann den Kopf binden.
Hab ich mir beim Bindetreffen bei Tim abgeguckt.
Dadurch wird der Kopf dicker und schwerer und die Fliege wesentlich Kopflastiger...sieht dann richtig geil aus wenn sie durchs Wasser hüpft.


----------



## TorF21 (9. März 2004)

Moin all,

hab mich mal an der Schwebegarnele aus "Fliegenfischen" Heft 2 versucht.

&nbsp;


----------



## Aalfreak (9. März 2004)

is ja voll der Hammer!! Mich hauts hier fast jedesmal aus dem Sessel wenn ich solche Schmuckis sehe! Reschpekt!
Grüße!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2004)

@ Thorsten
Versucht nennst Du das ;+ 
Wie sehen denn Deine Fliegen aus, wenn Du Ernst machst ???


@ Gismo......
aber hallo..... die Dinger werde ich mal versuchen für Hecht nachzubinden.....


#h


----------



## TorF21 (9. März 2004)

@ Vossi: wenn ich ernst mache hängt da noch ´ne Ü 70 hinten dran! :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (9. März 2004)

@ Torfi
äh isch hädde gerne 3 in orange und 3 in grau bidde!!!   
sieht cool aus!!! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (9. März 2004)

geil Torsten#6


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2004)

Servus Ace!
Danke für`n Tip!Werd`ich auch noch probieren!

@Aalfreak!
Natürlich kannst Du auch mit solchen Streamern Hechte fangen!
In meinem Hausgewässer,der oberösterreichischen Traun fange
ich im Schnitt jährlich so 2 - 4 Hechte als erfreulichen Beifang beim Forellenfischen!Meist sitzt der Haken ganz vorne oder seitlich im Kiefer,so daß man auch einen größeren Hecht meist (zu 75%)
ohne Durchbiß des Vorfaches ausdrillen kann.Es ist zwar hier nicht das passende Forum dazu,aber ich geb Dir anschließend 
zwei links an,wo Du Dich über Deine Frage genauer informieren kannst!#h
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24575
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...hp?s=&threadid=21286&perpage=15&pagenumber=17


----------



## Medo (9. März 2004)

@all

ist ja wohl nur geil was ihr hier alles bindet!!!

werde wohl auch im sommer starten, um nur annähernd etwas in der art hinzubekommen !!

absolut respekt!!


----------



## Aalfreak (9. März 2004)

Danke gismowolf! Grüße!


----------



## Truttafriend (10. März 2004)

@Medo

dann solltest du unbedingt zu den AB-Fliegenbindetreffen kommen#h 




Geile Muster Muster. Die Schwebegarnele konnte am letzten Wochenende bei mir eine Silberne verführen. Die Bisse sind echt cool. Fast ohne strippen (eine Drift dauert ewig) wird die ruhende Fliege vehement genommen.

Ich hab auch Moosgummi genommen (Tip von Stephan#h )


----------



## TorF21 (10. März 2004)

@Gnilftz: Du hast doch schon selbst welche gebunden!;+ Für Ü45 reichen Deine doch auch.:m 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Gnilftz (10. März 2004)

Solange es weit über Ü45 ist...   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## CrazyLoop (14. März 2004)

tachchen...

hab gerade meinen ersten shrimp gebunden. :z   na was sagt ihr dazu. und seit bloß nicht zu ehrlich :q  

gruß christian


----------



## CrazyLoop (14. März 2004)

ups....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. März 2004)

Wirklich der Erste ???  
Klasse Teil....
Wenn ich hier ein Bild meiner ersten Fliege einstelle...naja....
Respekt......
:m


----------



## CrazyLoop (15. März 2004)

nein nicht meine erste fliege, meine erste garnelenimi...

fahre doch demnächst ans meer und muß schon mal fleißig üben...

gruß christian


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. März 2004)

wenn Du mit der Fliegenrute so gut umgehen kannst, wie mit dem Bindestock und den Garnelenimitationen, dann haben die Mefos schon jetzt die Hosen voll


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

Hallo Fliefi-Fliebi-Gemeinde!!:q
Ich habe aus den Abfallprodukten der gegerbten Rehfelle,von denen ich mir üblicherweise die Haare büschelweise zum Binden 
von Rehhaarstreamern abschneide,Streifen von ca.6-7mm Breite
geschnitten und nach dem Einbinden eines Schwänzchens aus
Eichhörnchenhaaren,den Streamerkörper damit gebunden.Der
Jungfischstreamer wird zwar nicht allzu lebendig spielen,weil sich 
die Lederstreifen mit Wasser vollsaugen,aber ich glaube,daß es einen Versuch wert ist!Ich werde demnächst auch noch einige 
Goldkopfnymphen mit solchen Körpern binden.


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2004)

und hier noch eine etwas andere Ausführung mit einer Gesamtlänge von ca.5cm


----------



## südlicht (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leute!

Möchte heute auch mal meine neuesten Kreationen für Mefo´s veröffentlichen. Konnte sie bis jetzt noch nicht testen, werde dies aber ab Samstag auf Langeland und in 4 Wochen auf Fehmarn ausgiebig tun.

Hier die erste, nenne sie Chrystal Fire.... sie glitzert wahnsinnig in Scharz-Rot

....in Grösse 4:


----------



## südlicht (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... und in Grösse 8....


----------



## südlicht (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... hier mein Garnelen - Wurm - Bastard.... (GaWuBa)   

...gebunden auf Kamasan Grösse 4...


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Fein fein#h 

Die sollten knallen Eric #: 

Unbedingt berichten was du damit verhaften konntest.


----------



## südlicht (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und, was meint ihr? Annehmbar? Werde berichten, ob sie auch fängig sind.... :q 

Ach ja, muss dazu noch sagen, dass ich (wieso auch immer  ) ausser einem uralten Bindestock ohne Schnickschnack keinerlei Werkzeuge (Spulenhalter, Hechelklemmen, etc.) verwende... Handarbeit pur....

Werde mir wohl aber demnächst was in dieser Richtung zulegen, sowie den guten "Danvise". Nennt man glaub ich Arbeitserleichterung....  

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## südlicht (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Tim!  #h 

Du antwortest schneller, als ich fragen kann....   

Werde auf jeden Fall meinen bericht posten, ob es aber hier oder im MeFo-Forum ist kann ich noch nicht sagen....  :q  :q 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> ob es aber hier oder im MeFo-Forum ist kann ich noch nicht sagen....



wie es dir gefällt :q   :g


----------



## Trout killer (8. April 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Boardies,
Hab da auch noch was von meiner Werkstadt für euch nähmlich den Mausstreamer
Bindeanleitung:
CSC hacken nehmen
Schwanz aus Kaninchenfellstreifen einbinden
dann rehaarkörper binden runde Mausform zurechtschneiden
dann ohren aus rehharhaut ausschneiden und aufkleben
dann Glasaugen aufkleben und dann noch eine Schwarze Perle als nase aukleben
und dann noch Abschlussknoten machen.

Fertig



Grüße aus Bayern Trout killer#h    #h    #g


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

3D Baitfish    (Meerforelle, Köhler, Pollack)

Haken: 4er Partridge CS11
Faden: Uni 6/0 weiss
Kopf: 3D Augen plus Epoxy
Körper: Mylartinsel
Kiemenschwinge: dunkelroter Kalbsschwanz
Rückenschwinge: Polarfuchs weiss, blaue Hahnenhechel, Pfauengras und Angelhair


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

FireGonzo (Meerforelle, Köhler, Pollack)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Kopf: aus Faden geformt, gemalte Augen, satt gelackt
Körper: orange Hahnenhechel dicht gepalmert
Schwanz: Polarfuchs orange


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

MylarGonzo (Meerforelle, Köhler, Pollack)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 weiss
Kopf: aus Faden geformt, mit Mylartinsel verdeckt, gemalte Augen, satt gelackt
Körper: orange Hahnenhechel dicht gepalmert
Schwanz: Polarfuchs orange


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

RedGonzo (Meerforelle, Köhler, Pollack)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 fluo-orange
Kopf: aus Faden geformt, gemalte Augen, satt gelackt
Körper: orange-grizzly Hahnenhechel dicht gepalmert
Schwanz: nö


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

YellowGonzo (Meerforelle, Köhler, Pollack)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 rot
Kopf: aus Faden geformt, gemalte Augen, satt gelackt
Körper: gelbe Hahnenhechel dicht gepalmert
Schwanz: Polarfuchs gelb


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

GreFrede (Meerforelle und Dorsch)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Körper Uni 6/0 grau, Kopf Uni 6/0 rot
Kopf: aus Faden geformt, Kugelaugen
Körper: Hasenohr und Spectraflash gedubbt, weiche Grizzly Hahnenhechel weit gepalmert
Schwanz: Kricketente


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sandhesten (Meerforelle)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Kopf: Ziegenborsten, Kricketente, Kugelaugen
Fühler: Federkiele 
Körper: Opossum gedubbt, Grizzly Hahnenhechel weit gepalmert


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sandorm (Plattfisch!, Meerforelle)

Haken: zwei 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Kopf: braune feine Hahnhechel, Kugelaugen
Körper: grüne und schwarze Cactus-chenille geflochten
Gesamtlänge ca. 5cm


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Herr Timmsen   
Da warst Du ja mal wieder voll fleissig  #6 
Astreine "Gonzos"...aber auch der Rest gefällt....
allerdings..... "wie schaut es denn mit der Gebühr für die Nutzung eines
eingetragenen Namens aus" ????
Meerforelle und mehr...... hmmmm....hääää ??   
Mach weiter so und sach ma an, wann das nächste Treffen steigen soll  #h  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Meerforelle und mehr...... hmmmm....hääää ??



Oh Mann Vossi :m 

Da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Sorry für die Copyrightverletzung. Ich hab das natürlich sofort geändert. Für die 3Tage onlinezeit mit dem geklautem Namen schulde ich dir drei Bier :q 

Geht das in Ordnung?  

Bindertreffen ist wirklich wichtig. Dann können wir Hornimuster und kleine Sommermefoshrimps zaubern. Vielleicht haben wir ja auch eine gute Idee für die ultimative Meeräschenfliege.
Ich sprech mal mit Stephan #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Geht das in Ordnung?


 ......  #6 ...alles klar


----------



## gismowolf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Fliegenboardis!
Habe heuer in den Wintermonaten verschiedenste Muddlervariationen gebunden und beim Testen am 04.,07.,09.und 11.Mai bin ich drazufgekommen,daß die Forellen in Traun und Ager den Rehhaarmuddler 
mit orangefärbigem Körper, Eichhörnchenschwänzchen und seitlich eingebundenen Grizzlyhecheln zum Fressen gerne nehmen!Natürlich drücke ich vor Beginn der Fischerei den Widerhaken mit einer Zange an,damit ich die Forellen nicht in die Hand nehmen muß!!Wenn mal eine mit 40cm und drüber dabei ist,wandert sie auch mal in meinen Fischkorb.An oben angeführten Testtagen habe ich innerhalb 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden jeweils 25 bis 40 Forellen gefangen!Wünsche Euch gutes Gelingen beim Nachbinden!!:m
Tja,jetzt hätt ich bald den Haken vergessen - nachdem die Streamerhaken 
ausgingen,verwendete ich uralte Haken zum Aalfischen der Größe 2 !Die Gesamtlänge des Muddlers ist 3,5 - 4 cm.


----------



## rob (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo wolfgang!!
du warst ja so nett und hast mir genau solche geschickt.ich kann nur bestätigen was du sagst.die funzen bei uns in der klaren fischa dagniz super auf regenbogner!
aber so viel wie du fang ich nicht...is aber meine schuld


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

weisser Schwebefloh (Hornhecht!)

Haken: 10er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 weiss
Fühler: Fibern von der Krickente
Körper: UV-Nice Dubbing weiss und flash, helle Grizzly Hahnenhechel sehr weit gepalmert
Rücken: weisses Polycelon (Moosgummi aus dem Baumarkt)


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

roter Schwebefloh (Hornhecht!)

Haken: 10er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 orange
Fühler: Fibern oranger Hahnenhechel
Körper: UV-Nice Dubbing orange und flash, orange Hahnenhechel sehr weit gepalmert
Rücken: oranges Polycelon (Moosgummi aus dem Baumarkt)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sehr schön Tim  #6 
Ich spüre es schon im Arm - das Rucken  :q 
Aber ..... wie bekommst Du die Dinger zum Schweben ???
Meine schwimmen eher ganz oben..... Bleieinlage ?? Draht ??


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nee Vossi, kein Blei oder so. Das Teil sinkt so gebunden in Salzwasser nicht ab sondern wird nur vom Fluocarbonvorfach und dem Polyleader im Wasser gehalten.


----------



## Trout killer (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,
Ich hab auch mal wieder was für euch Pikespezial #6 
Csc Hacken Größe 1/0
Bindefaden schwarz
Kaninchenfellstreifen schwarz
Rehaar Schwarz
Kristaleye augen


Gruß Trout killer #2


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe hier auch mal was Außergewönliches kreeirt, womot ich seit Jahren sehr gut Dorsche vom BBoat aus fange. Auch auf Forelle im Südhessischen funzen die super. Das Tolle — sie sind so gut wie unverwüstlich und halten mehreren Drills mühelos stand.
Die »dünne« funzt als Tangläufer, Die Augenfliege immitiert sowohl Stichling, Grundel oder Aalmutter und die 3. Im Bunde ist eine Reizfliege für trübes oder dunkles Wasser


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Vielleicht ein wenig verspätet, aber im nächsten Frühjahr wieder zu gebrauchen.
Der hohle Silicon-Body läßt die Fliege echt gut schwimmen. Ob sie auch gut fängt weiß ich nicht #q


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

noch eine ausgefallene Fliege für Hechtspezies   #c


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schöne Muster Bondex #r

Sind das Readymadebodys oder machst du die selber?


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Truttafriend 
Danke für das Lob
Die Bodys mache ich natürlich selber mit Microfibre auf einer gewachsten dicken (natürlich selbstgemachten) Nadel. Das Ganze wird dann mit Soft Glue fixiert. Wenn ich könnte würde ich das Zeug auch selber produzieren hihihi ist nicht bilig, aber wenn man will kann man auch Silikon benutzen, dauert bloß viel länger beim Trocknen :q  :q  :z  :z  :a


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hättest du Lust mal eine Anleitung für deine Bodys hier einzustellen?
Wenns dir mal zeitlich passt?

Das wäre eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ * #618 
Truttafriend 

Quatsch das heißt natürlich nicht Microfibre sonder Masterdubb. Microfibre benutzt man eventuell auch als schwanzfäden!!!

Extended Body für Maifliegen
Material:
Masterdubb
3 Fasanenschwanzfederfibern
Soft Glue
Klebewachs
dicke Nadel oder Draht
Schere
Copic Marker

Nadel einwachsen und Fibern »ankleben«. Masterdubb gaaaaanz dünn durch Drehen der Nadel um die Fibern wickeln. Dann je nach Wunsch mit Copicmarker bemalen (Segmente). Anschließend mit den Fingern gaaaaanz dünn Soft Glue auf das »Gespinst« auftragen (drehen). Mit den Fingernägeln die Hülle noch in nassem Zustand von der Nadel schieben und leicht krumm biegen. Jetzt auf der Heizung tocknen. Zum Schluß werden die Dinger noch schräg abgeschnitten und können eingebunden werden.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln

Hier die nötigen Bilder dazu


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und so geht´s weiter


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das war´s :m


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich danke dir :m 

Das ist eine echt coole Anleitung für diesen Thread!


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

SAUBER !!!
Super Anleitung !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

WOW.....und ...  #r 
Bin begeistert Bondex.....
da kommt ja ein ganz neuer Stil in diesem Thread auf ....
Spitze !!!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke für das Lob! Man bemüht sich halt wo man kann hihihi :q  :q  :q


----------



## FISH-DUDE (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,

interessanter Thread 

Dann will ich mal für noch mehr Übersichtlichkeit sorgen, indem ich total abschweife und "meine" Fliege vorstelle.

Bob Clouser`s Deep Minnow - meine Liebelingsfliege fürs Salzwasser, Rapfen, Barsch & Zander.




​Eine detaillierte Bindeanleitung gibts hier: Bindeanleitung​​cheers & beers​​Ian.​​​


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

erstmal herzlich willkommen Ian und sehr schöne Fliege  #6 
am allerbesten finde ich Deine sehr detaillierte Bindeanleitung  #r 
Hat sicher mehr Arbeit gemacht als der Bindevorgang an sich


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, die Anleitung ist super !

Am besten :

Besser wie mit einer "schwarzen krausen" kann man "Wartezeit" nicht illustrieren


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Sherlock Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wie mit einer "schwarzen krausen" kann man "Wartezeit" nicht illustrieren


 .....  #6 ...da sieht man mal wieder Deinen Blick für's Detail  :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch 2 skurile Fliegen, die weniger zum Fischen sondern mehr als Bindeexperiment gedacht waren (wer weiß vielleicht fangen sie sogar???)
Zum einen eine Wespe als zweites einen Feuerkäfer #a
Ach ja, das mit der Bindeanleitung wird ein wenig kompliziert, ich habe einfach darauf verzichtet hihihi


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Insekten fangen und dann auf einen Haken pieken, das zählt nicht ! 

Nee im Ernst : GEIL ! 
Ich komme mir gerade so klein vor !


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Du machst das schon richtig, Duuuu bindest Fliegen die Fische fangen und nicht Angler. Das will ich auch lernen. Lies mal Deine Privatmails!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

....holla....nun wird es hier auch noch künstlerisch....  #r 



			
				dem Kleinen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mir gerade so klein vor


 ..... Stelle Du nur Dein Licht weiterhin unter den Scheffel  :q ... Ich werde Deine Fliegen nicht mehr loben    :q 





			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Duuuu bindest Fliegen die Fische fangen


 ...  ;+  ;+  wann und wo  ;+  ;+       :q


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*grr*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

....hmmm..... ich glaube, die zwei Hechtbunnies, die ich Dir noch abschnacken wollte kann ich wohl nun vergessen..... :c


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Dorschdiggler 
na gut dann binde ich Dir die Hechtdingsbumse!!! Vielleicht mit Mario zusammen, wenn der jetzt nicht sauer auf mich ist hihihihi! #v  #v  #v


----------



## Ace (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr schöne neue Fliegen wieder hier...klasse#6

ich hab auch mal wieder n büschen gebunden, bin allerdings etwas aus der Übung #t 

äääähm...wann is´n mal wieder ´n Bindetreffen, nur ma so gefracht #y  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> bin allerdings etwas aus der Übung


 .... komisch ... sieht man ja gar nich    :q 





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> wann is´n mal wieder ´n Bindetreffen


 ...  #6 .... muss unbedingt mal geklärt werden  #h


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jepp! Ich bin dabei. Wo denn? Hier in Hamburg vielleicht? Das Wetter bietet sich ja förmlich an. Diese langen »Winterabende« sind wie geschaffen dafür! #v  #v  #v


----------



## Chrush (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wäre schön wenn das Bindetreffen in HH stattfinden könnte. Bei entsprechender, vorzeitiger Planung wäre ich auch gern das erste Mal mit dabei.
Das letzte Treffen in Lübeck musste ich am PC als Bericht verfolgen.  :c 
Zur Zeit hat unser Fliegenfischer Stammtisch in Buxte Sommerpause. Aber Tips und Tricks braucht man ja immer... :q 

Grüße aus Buxte und TL
Chris


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal wieder ein AB-Bindertreffen würd ich auch sehr gut finden. Problem waren die Räumlichkeiten. In Lübeck hatten wir dank Stephan die Möglichkeit in einer Werkstatt zu binden die 15 Leuten viel Platz bietet. Raum für soviele Leute gibt meine Wohnung beispielsweise nicht her. 
Wenn es Vorschläge für eine Örtlichkeit gibt, bitte gerne an mich wenden #h


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie wäre es mit dem "Mc. Do" in Neustadt ?
Wenn wir in regelmässigen Abständen Milchshakes nachordern sollte das doch wohl gehen ...oder ?


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

passt genau in meinen äußerst strengen Ernährungsplan :q 

Ich wäre dann aber eher für Burger King


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Milchshakes


  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Was'n das  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Kann mat sowas mit einbinden ??


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja also ich würde Räumlichkeit anbieten, habe so einen kleinen Binde und Bastelkeller mit Musik und Licht. Allerdings wäre der vielleicht für 15 Leute schon etwas eng, aber 10 das  sollte schon gehen


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

das wär halt gemein wenn man Leutz abweisen muss, weil kein Platz ist. Ich möchte das nicht machen. Wir gucken mal was sich noch an Räumen organisieren läßt.


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Truttafriend 
laß mich wissen wenn Du was gefunden hast!Mehr als anbieten kann ich das nicht! ;+


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

moinsen!

da ich nun endlich mal in der lage bin meine bilder reinzustellen, hier mal einige fliegenvorstellungen.
es handelt sich um mysisvariationen, die ihr mal ausprobieren solltet.

*MYSIS*MYSIS
zu erst die normale mysis, wie sie jeder kennt.
wichtig ist die größe der hecheln, damit sie im wasser richtig spielt.
hier nun die bindeanleitung.
haken: Partridge Shrimp größe 6-10
bindegarn: Moser Power Silk o.ä.
grundwicklung bis hakenbogen.
kupferdraht einbinden.
grizzlyhechel verkehrtherum und gedoppelt einbinden.
dubbingschlaufe legen und krystal dub in gray oder dk. hares ear eindinden.
garn nach vorn führen.
dubbing nach vorn führen und abbinden.
hechel nach vorn führen und abbinden.
kupferdraht nach vorn, dabei nicht zu viele hecheln abknicken.
kopf binden, knoten, lackieren: FERTICH
sicherlich eine der effektivsten sommer und herbstfliegen für salzwassertrutten.


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nun mal leicht abgewandelt.

JULEMYSIS

das ding wird auch von hinten nach vorn gebunden.
haken ist der selbe also partidge shrimp 6-10
entweder mit rotem und power silk garn binden, oder den kopf lackieren.
garn einbinden und bis zum hakenbogen führen.
ein stückchen dünnen mylarschlauch in pearl, hinten gefächert einbinden und auf dem schenkel festlegen( muss leider sein, sonst rutscht er)
den faden mit 2 wicklungen zurückführen und ein stück kupferdraht einbinden. anschließend die grizzlyhechel mit dem gleichen spiel wie oben bei der mysis beschrieben.
hechel und draht festlegen und noch ein paar fasern angel hair in pearl irisierend einbinden. roten kopf binden, lackieren und feddich.
wer keinen roten lack hat, kann das garn nach dem einbinden von draht und hechel wechseln.


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

RTI-MYSIS

eine kleine "reizvariante" der normalen mysis.
haken: partridge shrimp 6-10
garn: rot uni thread 6/0
garn einbinden und bis zum hakenbogen führen.
kleines marabou tail einbinden und stutzen.
kupferdraht einbinden.
grizzlyhechel einbinden (wie gehabt: verkehrtherum und gedoppelt)
dubbingschlaufe legen und den gefertigten dubbingstrang einbinden.
am besten ice dubbing in pearl irisierend oder angel hair in pearl verwenden.
garn nach vorn, dann dubbing, dann hechel, dann draht.
alles nacheinander festlegen, kopf binden, lackieren und fischen gehen.
ach so, natürlcih handelt es sich hierbei um mefofliegen.
aber wer weiß, anderes viehzeug beißt vielleicht auch drauf....


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nun die letzte für heute!

GREMLING-SC

haken: partridge shrimp 6-10
garn: moser power silk
garn einbinden und bis zum bogen wickeln.
grizzlyhechel einbinden, ein bis drei wicklungen machen und abschließen.
anschließend dubbingschlaufe legen und etwas krystal dub in tan einbinden und bis zur haken mitte wickeln, nachdem das garn vorgeführt wurde.
hier das selbe spiel (also hechel usw), wobei einige fasern angel hair über den zweiten hechelkranz gelegt werden. dubbing nach vorn, erneuter hechelkranz.
abschließen und fertig.
mitunter fangen spärlich und dezent gebundene garnelenimitationen besser!
einfach mal an der küste anprobieren.
so, das war's für heute.
wenn ihr wollt gibt's bald nachschlag.

gruß 

vaddy

tight lines


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Teile!

Die Gremlin gefällt mir am besten. Auf eine ganz spartanisch gebundene Mysis,  mit schwarzer Hechel, konnte ich letzten Sonntag eine Kleine verhaften.
Ich mag solche Muster im Sommer total gerne.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Harztreffen#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Teile....bitte mehr davon Stephan  #h


----------



## Chrush (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin... 

schließe mich "Diggler" an... M E E E E H R !!!

Sehen super aus  #r 

Grüße aus Buxte
Chris


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

meinetwegen!
hier gibt es noch zwei!

ORANGE-REJE

das ist eine farbliche änderung der klassischen dänischen reje.

haken, wie auch sonst: partridge shrimp 4-6
garn: uni thread 6/0 orange
garn einbinden und bis zum haken bogen führen.
einen kleinen "bart" aus grizzlyfeder einbinden und stutzen.
zwei grizzly federn putzen und die kiele mit einer schere anschwingen und so einbinden, dass sie nach außen stehen bzw. zeigen.
anschließend 2 augen aus angeschmolzenem monofil 0,40 - 0,50 bds. einbinden. wer noch mag kann vorgefertigte fühler noch zusätzlich wie auf dem foto einbinden. hab ich D aber noch nicht gefunden. gibts bei go fishing in haderslev oder odense. die letzten fühler sollen weit hinaus ragen.
wenn das fühlerszenario beendet ist eine dubbingschlaufe legen.
antron goat dubb in orange mit etwas ice dubb in orange vermischen strang drehen, ausbürsten und nach vorn wickeln. wieder ausbürsten, logischerweise alles nach unten.
mit 2 wicklungen garn zurück und magic shrimp platte einbauen.
ich weiß, dass das echt ätzend ist, aber sorgfältig in 4 bis 5 wicklungen auf dem schenkel festlegen. es hat mich viel zeit und graue haare gekostet bis das endlich lief. abbinden, lack und fertich.
kann man natürlich auch farblich variieren um z.b. für den sommer weiße und für herbst graue und braune reje zu binden.


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch ein klassiker!
dat ding zwar häßlich wie die nacht, aber aufgrund der lebhaften gummiarme super fängig.

FYGGI

ich stelle hier die allround bindeanleitung rein und packe einige farbvariationen als bilder bei.

haken, wie immer: partridge shrimp 4-10
garn: 6/0 je nach farbwunsch
wie gehabt garn einbinden und zum bogen führen.
gleichzeitig 2 zurechtgeschnittene silly legs in der entsprechenden farbe am schenkel einbinden. die dinger müssen FEST sitzen. ggf einen tropfen schnellkleber oder lack drauf.
garn zurück zum bogen und dubbingschlaufe legen.
farbe nach wahl.
am besten eigent sich ice oder krystal dubbing für die herstellung von mefofliegen thoraxen.
garn nach vorn.
beim wickeln des dubbings sollte stets nach unten gebürstet werden (IMMER SCHÖN BÜRSTEN :q ) wär auch super wenn die dubbingfibern nach vorn kürzer werden würden. klappt leider nicht immer.
festsetzen abbinden, kopfknoten, lackieren und fertig ist die fyggi.
hier nun einige farbvorschläge....


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Teile!
> 
> Die Gremlin gefällt mir am besten. Auf eine ganz spartanisch gebundene Mysis,  mit schwarzer Hechel, konnte ich letzten Sonntag eine Kleine verhaften.
> Ich mag solche Muster im Sommer total gerne.
> ...



hab die bilder gesehen. weiß nun wie du aussiehst. werde an der küste die augen aufhalten und die trutten waren, bei mir haben sie es besser  :q  !!!
ich hoffe doch, dass wir uns im harz sehen!
sieh zu!!!


ps: wie finste die???
vaddy


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mit der hätten wir gestern Nacht vielleicht besser gefangen.

Sehr süß#h (Die Fliege mein ich :q )


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@vaddy
schön gemacht!


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ein paar neue Fliegen für @ Doom. Das sind Anfängerfliegen die fast immer und überall gehen, wer die hat, der fängt auch seinen Fisch, oder wie denkt Ihr darüber. Jetzt aber erst mal viel Spaß mit neuem Input #g

Die Trout Fire-Charmer wird wie ein Streamer gefischt und eignet sich für stehendes und leicht ströhmendes Wasser. Tine Maggots sind immer super wenn die Fische pappsatt sind. In Größe 24 gebunden fängt man damit auch kleinste Ukelei, weil sie eine winzige Fruchtfliegenmade imitiert. Black Spider hängt im Oberflächenfilm und fängt gut bei Dämmerung und bei Nacht. Royal Coachman wird angebunden wenn die Waldameisen schwärmen. Sie immitiert aber auch verschiedene Käfer und Landinsekten. Die red Tag Variante habe ich mit hellen Hecheln gebunden, weil sie auf der Wasseroberfläche dann besser zu sehen ist. Sie gibt trotz sehr dünner Bindeweise von unten noch eine super gut sichtbare Silhouette ab. Ein gut schwimmendes Muster wahlweise auch mit yellow oder limegreen Tag gebunden. Immitiert dan der dünnen Bindeweise Käfer aber auch Mücken und andere wasserbewohnende Insekten.


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

2»Anfängerfliegen« #4
Die orange Shrimp fällt auch in dunklem Wasser gut auf und immitiert einen Bachflohkrebs. Er ist bleibeschwert und soll »rutschend« über den Grund gefischt werden. Die Maggot white immitiert eine weiße Made und kann im Fluß dreggend gefischt werden, beispielsweise auf Hasel oder im See/Teich fängt sie in der Absinkphase, also häufig werfen. Die Pheasant Tail immitiert sowohl Libellenlarven (bei größeren Mustern) oder Köcherfliegenlarven. Olive-Nymph Goldhead ist sehr spärlich gebunden und sinkt daher schnell zum Grund. In der Größe 6-12 gebunden wird er wie ein Twister oder Jig über den Grund gefischt und fängt dort sehr gut Barsch, vielleicht auch Zander. Hier noch 4 weitere fängige schnellsinkende Nympfen für schnelles Wasser. Der Muddler Minnow fischt an der Oberfläche oder kurz darunter und immitiert Elritzen oder Brutfische. Durch die dunkle Schwinge gibt er eine gute Silhouette ab #6


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

3»Anfängerfliegen« #v
Natürlich immitiert die Mosquito eine Mücke. Größer gebunden geht sie aber auch als Eintagsfliege durch und fängt auch an Bächen mit starkem Grashüpferaufkommen, deshalb habe ich sie als Universalmuster auch in grün gebunden. Die Montana Black/white ist ein Klassiker unter den Forellenpuffseen und wird gerne ruckweise im Mittelwasser gefischt. Sie sinkt relativ lansam ab und immitiert angeblich eine Libellenlarve. Mit fluo oranger oder grüner Kehle gebunden ist sie ein Tokiller für beißfaule Fische. Die Matuka immitiert Stichling aber auch Blutegel und fängt gut bei klarem Wasser und hellem Bodengrund. Ich habe damit als Beifänger auch schon einige Dorsche an der Ostsee erwischt. Müßte auch gut als Oberflächenfliege (dann ohne Augen gebunden) auf Meerforelle gehen. Ein Stammkunde fischt damit am Sbirullino in DK auf Großforellen und ist supererfolgreich. Haben die Fische schon alles gesehen erwischt man sie mit diesem Muster in hell/silber für dunkles Wasser, orange, rot oder fluogelb und grün wahlweise mit Silber -oder Goldrippung. Hares Ear Nympfen fangen gut Bachforellen im schnell fließenden Bach gegen nd mit der Ströhmung gefischt. Ein sehr natürlicher Köder und doch gut sichtbar für den Fisch. Die goldhead Maggot Made ist eine meiner Lieblingsfliegen für fast jede 'Fischart. Sehr auffällig und oberfängig auf Döbel, Forelle, Aland, Rotauge, Barsch, Brasse......in Größen zwischen 10 und 18 gebunden.
 #h


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

4»Anfängerfliegen« #h
Die Goldhead Fire black fängt bei trübem Wasser im Fluß besonders gut Bachforellen aber auch Äsche und Saibling. Bloodworm ist der sehr natürliche Köder an der Hegene für Renken oder an der Sinkschnur auf fast alle Weißfische. Björn´s silver Minnow Super ist die Fliege für große Räuber. Ich habe sie ursprünglich für Hornfisch erfunden, und dann damit im Forellenpuff abgeräumt. Sie funzt aber auch auf Dorsch, Hecht, Barsch... Die Bivisible ist die Top-Trockenfliege für vorsichtige Forellen und Haseln. Bei Haseln fängt sie wie wild wenn sie dreggend gefischt wird. Sie immitiert winzige Kribelmücken und Mosquitos. Trotz ihrer geringen Größe gut sichtbar durch die helle Bindeweise. Sie schwimmt astrein, und fängt super. Die Alexandra ist auch so ein Klassiker und fängt im zügig fließenden mittelgroßen Fluß (sicher auch gut für die Bode) Soll auch gut auf Mefos sein. Für Regenbogner und Bachforellen geeignet als Insekt oder auch als Streamer zu präsentieren.


----------



## marioschreiber (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bondex, langsam wirst du mir unheimlich !!!!
Geile Muster !


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@marioschreiber 
danke für Dein Lob. Sollten bald mal gemeinsam auf Mefos fischen oder läuft immer noch nichts bei Euch oben? Ruf mich mal an, meine Nummer hast Du ja.

Euch anderen viel Erfolg mit meinen Favorit-Mustern!


----------



## Ace (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

du hast die E-mail Adresse für die Bestellungen vergessen 
ne echt saugeile Dinger#6


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Ace 
kannst Du bestellen hier: bkirste@web.de , wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi :q


----------



## Ace (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

oh das ist cool, dann wirst du demnächst mal ne Mail von mir bekommen.


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Kannst die dann ja selber abholen, ist ja um die Ecke


----------



## Ace (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jo sehr gerne, kommst du jetzt eigentlich zum Bindetreffen...ich denke du wirst sehnsüchtig erwartet.


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Ace!
Du meinst bestimmt das Treffen in Lübeck? Also wenn ich dann Zeit habe, dann bin ich dabei!
Hier jetzt die versprochenen Woolies... #4 

Dies sind allerdings nur Beispiele, die ich eben auf die Schnelle zusammengetüdelt habe. Formen und Farben sind hier natürlich keine Grenzen gesetzt, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich hier einige »geläufige« Alltagsfliegen eingestellt habe, soll´s jetzt mal wieder was Ausgefallenes, Bengalische sein. (Geiler Ausdruck: bengalisch. Habe ich von meinem Ex-Prof König der Fachhochschule für Gestaltung in Hildesheim. Es bedeutet soviel wie farbenfroh, oder bunt) Genug gefachsimpelt. Hat hier schon mal einer sowas an seine Trockenschnur angebunden? Wohl kaum, aber wer weiß vielleicht fängt man damit richtig glückliche Browntrouts??? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi :m 
So hier die Bilder


----------



## barsch_zocker (19. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Heavy Nymphe...
http://www.hopkinsholloway.co.uk/tutorial2.php

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch pünktlich ein paar Streamer für das Boarditreffen im Harz (Bohde). Vielleicht sind ja auch größere und kampfstarke Forellen dabei. Also schnell noch losbinden!!! :q


----------



## snoekbaars (23. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und hier mal was von mir Gebundenes.

 Das Muster ist nicht von mir, sondern aus der Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen, aber sicher eine gute Alternative, wenn sonst gar nichts geht.

 Die sog. "Schwebegarnele".

 Tight Lines!!
 Ralph


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@snoekbaars 
nicht übel Ralph!!!
Endlich mal jemand anders!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bachflohkrebs (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Rippung: Kupferdraht
Rücken: irisierende Folie
Körper: Opossum/Hase gedubbt, braune Hahnenhechel weit gepalmert


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Black Spin (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 16er Tiemco Dryfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Schwanz: schwarzes UV-Ice Dubbing
Rippung: oranges Floss gewachst
Kopf: schwarze Hechel, eng gepalmert
Körper: schwarzes Floss gewachst


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Black Stonie (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Wetfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Kopf: schwarzes Kalb
Beschwerung: Bleidraht
Körper: schwarzes und grünes Dubbing


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Boppernymph (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 weiß
Kopf: Tungsten Silberperle, graue Hechel leicht überwunden
Körper: grünes Dubbing und Hasenohr gemischt


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Flamed Crawler (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Wetfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 beige
Schwanz: Fasanenfibern
Kopf: Rote Hechel
Beschwerung: Bleidraht
Körper: Galloway Dubbing


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Flamed Nymph (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Schwanz: Kalbsschwanz orange
Kopf: Tungsten Silberperle, Bisam Dubbingkranz
Körper: Stallhasen Dubbing


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Frenchspinner (Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle) fische ich halbversunken am Abend

Haken: 14er Tiemco Dryfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Schwanz: gewachste Fasanenfibern
Kopf: Sealdubbing schwarz
Körper: Federkiel schwarz mit Edding gefärbt, hinter den Flügeln noch ein graugrünes Dubbing
Flügel: Goldfasan


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Glasnymph (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 16er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 weiss
Kopf: Rossdubbing
Körper: Bodyglas


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Highfloater (Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle) für schnelles Wasser

Haken: 10er Tiemco Dryfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Schwanz: Reh Winterdecke
Kopf: braune Hechel gepalmert
Körper: Reh Winterdecke im Muddlerstil geformt


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Maggot (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 18er Tiemco Wetfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 weiss
Kopf: Pfauengras
Körper: weisses Dubbing
Beschwerung: wenig feinen Bleidraht


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Maydungeon (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle) fische ich halbversunken am Abend

Haken: 14er Tiemco Dryfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Schwanz: gewachste Fasanenfibern
Körper: Sealdubbing gelb
Flügel: braune Hechel gepalmert und zu Flügeln gewunden


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Peackocksedge (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle) 

Haken: 14er Tiemco Dryfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Schwanz: helle Fibern 
Körper: Pfauengras
Flügel: Rehhaar
Beine: braune Hechel einmal gepalmert. Obere Fibern abgeschnitten


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Redhatshrimp (Äsche)

Haken: 16er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Rippung: feines schwarzes Floss
Rücken: irisierende Folie
Körper: Hase gedubbt, weisse Hechel eng gepalmert
Kopf: Faden Uni Rot 6/0
Beschwerung: Bleidraht


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wondernymph (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Schwanz: Fibern Kricketente
Kopf: Tungsten Goldperle, grüner Dubbingkranz
Körper: graues UV-Ice Dubbing ausgebürstet


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wuschelsedge (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Dryfly
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Schwanz: graue Fibern
Körper: Galloway Dubbing
Flügel: Rehhaar
Beine: braune Hechel einmal gepalmert


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Yellow Wingednymph (Äsche, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle)

Haken: 14er Tiemco Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Schwanz: Fibern Kricketente
Kopf: Tungsten Goldperle
Körper: gelbes Sealdubbing
Rippung: Kupferdraht
Schwinge: weißer Kalbsschwanz


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tim 
Wirklich klasse Deine Fliegen! Wei hast Du das nur so schnell gemacht? Hast wohl im Harz richtig Lust bekommen! #v 
Nochmal besten Dank für Deinen klasse Tip mit den Trockenfliegenflügeln! Werde demnächst mal meine neuen Versuche hier abbilen. Wie stellst Du Deine Bilder hier rein damit sie so groß zu sehen sind? Auch über Anhänge verwalten? ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Bilder sind auf eigenem Webspace ausgelagert und verlinkt #h


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Truttafriend 
ach so, na dann mache ich erst mal so weiter wie bisher. Hast Du die alle erst nach der Bode gebunden?


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nee auch kurz davor.


----------



## vaddy (25. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Timsen
Sauber, diese Teile...
Werde ein paar mal nachbinden und ausprobieren.
Die Doc Ritz fehlt aber noch  

Hau rein!


----------



## gofishing (25. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tim, klassse Muster.
Werde das ein oder andere mal nachbinden.
Habe mir gerade 2 neue Fliegendosen gekauft, die wollen jetzt erst mal gefüllt werden.

Wat "Galloway Dubbing".
Der stand bis letztes Jahr noch 500 m neben der Konge Au.
Jetzt nicht mehr. Bitte nächstes mal in Maßen bedienen, andere binden auch Fliegen.

Haben die Steaks wenigstens geschmeckt ???



TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (25. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Wat "Galloway Dubbing".
> Der stand bis letztes Jahr noch 500 m neben der Konge Au.
> Jetzt nicht mehr. Bitte nächstes mal in Maßen bedienen, andere binden auch Fliegen



Das meiste hab ich weggeworfen. Ich wollte nur Schwanz und Ohren    :m 


Nee bin ja tierlieb. Ich bedien mich immer an den Weidezäunen. Da schubbern sich die sanften Braunen immer und geben reichlich klasse Dubbing ab.


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für den Spätsommer habe ich mir ein paar Daddy Long Legs gebunden. Gehen gut im großen Forellenpuff (langsam zupfend einstrippen oder auch mal bei Wind schlitternd)

Haken: VMC Streamerhaken 4Xlang 9283 für Ectndet Body Mustad Trockenfliegenhaken Gr. 10
Faden: Gelb, schwarz, braun je nach Muster
Schwanz: Extendet Body aus Rehhaar Winterdecke
Kopf: Garn
Körper: Rehhaar/Squirrel Dubbing
Rippung:Gelb, Gold, braun
Schwinge: Hahn braun
Hechel: Hahn braun, grizzly oder weiß


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

noch mehr Varianten zum anbieten im Fluß (nah am Ufer fischen)

Jetzt wünsche ich guten Fang!


----------



## Lachsy (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mal 2 fliegen die ich gebunden habe, bin anfänger was das binden angeht. und binde sie wie sie mir gefallen   














mfg Lachsy


----------



## marioschreiber (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehen toll aus !
Mit der Flechttechnik hast du mir was vorraus !


----------



## Gnilftz (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ääääh wie jetzt??? Anfänger???

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich die Teile so klöppeln könnte...  #r 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Lachsy (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Gnilftz
ja Anfängerin, die flechttechnik, ist garnicht so schwer, wenn man einmal weis, welcher Faden wo hinkommt. Winni meint dann zwar immer " damit willste was fangen? "  aber es klappt. Meine bis dato beste gebunden Fliege eine "Daddy Long Legs " liegt gut verpackt in einem Ringkästchen. Wenn ich nur wüsste wo ich ihn hingelegt habe  #c 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Frede (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schön und gut Leute aber bitte kann mir mal einer erklären wie das am besten am Forellen see geht?? Einfach wasser kugel und dann langsam einziehen und schnur immer stramm halten und wenn die fliege wegg ist einfach sofort anschlagen ode rwoe oder wat oder wer??

Gruss,Frede


----------



## Gnilftz (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Lachsy

Für diese Flechttechnik sind meine Wurstfinger wohl nicht gemacht worden... :q  Deshalb suche ich mir Fischarten, die was Handfestes bevorzugen!   

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Lachsy 
dolle Dinger #r 
Diese Flechttechnik ist auch gut für Goldkopfnympfen uä.
@Frede
Nimm einen Sbirullino und eine 2-3m Vorfach. Dann langsam einholen. Mal länger mal kürzer absinken lassen, so fischt Du verschiedene Wassertiefen ab. Manchmal kommen die Bisse gerade wärend dieser Absinkphase. Of braucht man nicht anzuschlagen, weil die Fliegenhaken sehr scharf sind und meist von selber gut fassen.


----------



## Blauortsand (10. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dank Schnupfen mal wieder Zeit zum binden gefunden.Hier nochmal 2 Bildchen von Fliegen mit denen ich bislang hier in der Förde ganz gut gefangen habe:


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ schöne Dinger! Interessante Kreation die 2. was immitiert die ne Streamergarnele??? Ist ja auch egal wenn sie fängt


----------



## Blauortsand (22. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Streamergarnele beschreibt die Fliege wohl am ehesten - aufjedenfall ist sie sehr fängig sobald die großen Brackwassergarnelen in Scharen im Uferbeich auftauchen!


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Scheint jetzt wohl Garnelenzeit zu sein. Darum habe ich auch noch was in der Art für Euch


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier sind noch ein paar Fliegen


----------



## Mofo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Whickhams Fancy

Unser hund ist nach ihr benannt...!!!








Gruß Moritz#h


----------



## Truttafriend (26. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

zur Info Moritz #h
Der Thread ist eigentlich für von dir selbst gebundene Fliegen gedacht. Dein Bild stammt von einem Süddeutschen Angelverein. Nur um dem vorzubeugen...nicht nur verlinken...selber tüddeln


----------



## Bondex (28. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi
habe diese Fliegen zwar nicht selbst gebunden, aber geschnitzt geschliffen und gelackt :q  :q  :q 
Sicher sind es nur im weitesten Sinne noch Fliegen #c  aber sicher fangen die überall dort wo Fly only gilt und Wobbler spitze wären, aber verboten sind :q  :q Sozusagen die Geheimfliege für alle Fälle #6


----------



## gismowolf (28. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Bondex!
Super-Ausführung von Fliewos!! #r #r
Die fangen sicher nicht nur unter überhängenden Ästen,sondern überall dort,wo die Raublust schlummert!


----------



## Flyonly (28. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Fliegenwobbler ? Was soll das ? Warum macht ihr es Euch denn unnötig mit der Fliegenrute schwer - geht doch einfach Spinnfischen !

meint ein sicher wundernder 

Flyonly


----------



## Bondex (28. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Flyonly 
Warum geht man angeln und kauft den Fisch nicht bei Aldi in Dosen? #c


----------



## *fliegenangler* (29. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe die Bindeanleitungen alle sehr interessant gefunden aber was mich auch interessieren würde, ist wie diese Fliegen gefischt werden und wann und wo sie erfolgreich sind.


----------



## fly-martin (29. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Fliegenangler

Einige der Bauanleitungen sind z.B. im Praxismagazin ausfürlich vorgestellt - meistens mit kurzen Infos zum Einsatzbereich. Die von mir erstellten Bauanleitungen sind gesammelt auf meiner Webseite vorhanden.

Kennst Du die "Geschichte vom kleinen Kerl"? 

Zu dieser Fragen ne kleine Geschichte : Stell Dir mal die Unterwasserwelt vor - da ist ein kleines Unterwasserinsekt und versucht sich ruckartig gegen die Strömung zu bewegen. Das ist nur am Grund möglich, indem es zwischen den Steinen krabbelt oder schwimmt, denn dort ist die Strömung nicht so stark. Dadurch kommt es weiter und weiter, bis es auf einem grossen Stein von der Strömung erwischt wird und Flussabwärts mitgerissen wird. Es versucht mit hektischen Schwimmbewegungen aus der Strömung herauszukommen indem es es quer zur Strömung schwimmt. Immer weiter wird es abgetrieben, bis es nach einem grossen Bogen wieder in Ufernähe in einen Bereich ohne starke Strömung kommt und sich wieder ruckartig zwischen den Steinen auf den Weg Flußaufwärts macht.
Tapferer kleiner Kerl!
Soweit diese Geschichte.

Dieses kleine Insekt versuchst Du nun durch eine Nymphe darzustellen.
- Du zupfst Deine Nymphe gegen die Strömung in Grundnähe heran ( der kleine Kerl krabbelt ja Flussauf )
- Oder Du wirfst gegen die Strömung Flußaufwärts und ziehst die Nymphe gleichschnell wie die Strömung wieder ein ( er wurde ja mit der Strömung mitgerissen )
- Du Kannst aber auch schräg Stromab werfen und die Nymphe mit der Strömung herum und an ein Ufer treiben lassen ( im Swing fischen ). Dort kannst Du sie wieder in kurzen Rucken einholen.

So hast Du die Mühen des tapferen kleinen Kerls imitiert - die Forellen lieben das!


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

och Gott ist das süüüüüüß :l 

Martin, dass ist die schönste Geschichte vom schweren Leben einer Nymphe die ich je gehört habe. #6


----------



## fly-martin (29. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eine hab ich noch :

Wie führe ich eine Käferfliege ? 

Hierzu die Geschichte von "Plumps - dem Käfer":

Es war ein kleiner Käfer, der am Rande eines Ackers in dem kleinen Grasstreifen lebte. Er war sehr stolz auf seine grünlich schillernden Flügelscheiden und kletterte zwischen den Grashalmen herum. Fliegen konnte er zwar, aber nur sehr schwerfällig und immer mit einem lauten Brummen.
Eines Tages geschah das Unglück - er stürtzte ab!
Er kletterte nämlich an einem Grashalm hoch und war irritiert von einem plätschernden Wasser unter Ihm. Dieser Grashalm ragte über den Wiesenbach und war fast ganz oben über dem Wasser.
Da bekam es Plumps mit der Angst. Wasser ist so gar nicht sein Bereich! Er wollte also zu einem Flug zurück in seinen Grasstreifen starten - doch da geschah es! Er verlor das Gleichgewicht und stürtzte mit einem ordentlichen "Plumps" in das Wasser. Nun erfasste Ihn die Panik - er strampelte und wollte wieder in seinen Grasstreifen - doch die schwache Strömung führte Ihn ganz langsam von dem Gras weg. Und er strampelte und versuchte noch seine Flügel einzusetzen - aber ohne Erfolg. 
Was er nicht wusste war, daß durch seinen "Plumps" ins Wasser die dicke Forelle, die direkt unter dem überhängen Wiesenrand stand, neugierig wurde. Sie, die immer aufmerksam war, steurte langsam auf den strampelnden Plumps zu. Einen kleinen Moment wartete Sie noch, aber als er die Flügel zu einem Startversuch hob, fasste Sie zu .... und schwamm danach wieder ruhig an Ihren Standplatz zurück.

Nun - auch diese Geschichte sagt einem Fliegenfischer wie er einen Käfer zu präsentieren hat :
- in der Nähe einer Standforelle kann man eine Käferfliege mit einem "Plumps" auf die Wasseroberfläche setzten - genau am Wiesenrand ( Plumps ist ja abgestürtzt ).
- Dann lässt man die Fliege etwas abdriften und kann Ihr mit kleinen Rucken etwas Leben einhauchen ( Plumps schwimmt um sein Leben ).
- Auch mal am Rande von Strömungen die Fliege absetzten ( die Strömung erfasst Plumps und nimmt ihn mit )

Die Käferfliege wäre z.B ein Brummer :


----------



## Bondex (29. September 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@*fliegenangler* 
wilkommen an Board. Also meine hier abgebildeten Wobbelfliegen kann man teiben lassen und dann gleichmäßig einholen. Dabei gehen sie dann auf Tiefe. Übrigens sind´s schwimmende Fliegen, die man auch unter Bäume treiben lassen kann


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier sind meine neuesten »Flobbler« die Enstehungsgeschichte findet Ihr unter Wobbler vom Besenstil #c  #h


----------



## Bondex (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal ein paar Pufffliegen gebunden. Sicher ist das vielleicht nicht so ganz euer Ding aber sie fangen wirklich excellent (in DK auf Großforellen am Sbirullino)
Und so wird´s gemacht


----------



## Bondex (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und so gehs weiter |supergri  |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und weil die so gut sind habe ich gleich mehrere davon gebunden


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal wieder genial Bondex #6 

Was hälst Du von der Idee einer reinen Woblerfliege,
die bei Zug zum Grund strebt, ansonsten aber schwebt.

Oder gibt es das vieleicht auch schon?

Gernot


----------



## barsch_zocker (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab was gefunden, für die Freunde von Step-by-Step Anleitungen, es is leider alles in Englisch und die Anleitungen sind auch etwas über die Seite verteilt... aber  HIER sind die meisten.

Die Galerie is auch beeindruckend|bla: 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Rausreißer

»Was hälst Du von der Idee einer reinen Woblerfliege,
die bei Zug zum Grund strebt, ansonsten aber schwebt.«

Gibt´s doch schon, schau mal etwas höher


----------



## Truttafriend (15. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Spotter (Meerforelle)

Haken: 6er Partdrige CS11
Faden: Uni 6/0 rortbraun
Kopf: kleine Kugelaugen unter dem Haken ansetzen (Schwerpunkt)
Rücken: Streifen Kaninchenfell im Matukastyle
Körper: Hase gedubbt, Silberdraht um Segmente in den Kaninchenstreifen zu    formen

Das Muster im Zeitlupentempo führen mit ausgeprägten Stripstops. Das Kaninchenfell entwickelt sehr viel Eigenleben.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Amphipod (Meerforelle)

Haken: 6er Hayabusa Fly373
Faden: Uni 6/0 schwarz
Kopf: kleine schwarze Kugelaugen unter dem Haken ansetzen (Schwerpunkt)
Rücken: Spectraflash orange
Körper: Mylartinsel
Fühler, Rücken und Schwanz sind aus einem Stück Spectraflash

Minimalistisches Shrimpmuster. Erfolgreich wenn die Trutten naturgetreue Shrimps verweigern. Gut auf Sandboden.


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tim, klasse Hasenstreamer, immitiert der ´ne Aalmutter oder Stichling?

Habe auch mal wieder experimentiert :q Vorrangig Dorschfliegen als Beifänger gedacht


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch was extra auffälliges für Meerforelle oder Hornfisch


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch ein Experiment mit Tauchschaufel, werde ich morgen mal im Kanal auf seine Laufeigenschaften testen |bla:


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:q So hier mal eine Nympfenkreation mit echtem Sand, den ich mit Epoxy auf den Haken geklebt habe


----------



## vaddy (28. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

Hier ne Mefo-Winter-Fliege:

Haken: Hayabusa Shrimp Gr. 8 o. 10
Garn: Uni 6/0 orange
Schwanz: Polar Fuchs in Mörrum orange
Körper: UV Ice Dub in Shrimp
Hechel: Hahn orange
Kleine Kettenaugen

Wichtig für mich waren die nach oben ausgebürsteten Dubbingfibern sehr wichtig, da sie ein Abkippen der Fliege im Wasser nach unten verhindern.
Ich binde sie eher klein.
Gesamtlänge der Fliege: 3,5 cm
Ein kleiner Winterhappen für gedecktes Wetter. #6 
Ist igendwie ne Mischung aus Michael Werners Bratpfannenfüller und ner orangenen Crazy Charly geworden.
Probiert sie mal aus...


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Ding, sieht fängig aus


----------



## Truttafriend (30. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Hotglue Shrimp (Meerforelle)*

Haken: 8er Partdrige Shrimp
Faden: Uni 6/0 grau
Kopf: Augen aus geschmolzener Mono
Beine: weißer Marabou
Fühler: 2 orange Spectraflashfibern
Rücken: Streifen orange PU-Folie
Körper: Heisskleber


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Tim
Superklasse Deine Shrimp. Hast Du den Heißkleber irgentwie eingefärbt oder ist der so braun? Vielleicht kannst Du auf dem Boarditreffen mal so eine vorbinden? Sieht teuflisch naturalistisch aus #6 

Hallo Leutchen!
Komme gerade von der Insel wieder und hatte vom Belly einen schönen Dorsch auf meine hier abgebildeste Double Cod orange Bomber Fliege. Der 2. Tandemhaken hing so gerade eben noch in der Oberlippe und ich hatte derbe schiss, daß mir das Viech im letzten Augenblick noch ausbüchst. War auch nicht gerade einfach mit einer Hand den etwa 3 Kg schweren und 69,5 cm langen Fisch auf die Abhakmatte zu hieven!!!
Die anderen beiden Dörschlein hatten 65 und 66 cm und waren je etwa 2 Kg schwer. Sie nahmen eine pottenhäßliche Krebsimmitation, die ich hier leider nicht abbilden kann, wegen peinlich und außerdem hängt sie jetzt in 6m Wassertiefe am Grund der Ostsee |supergri


----------



## gismowolf (30. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gratuliere zum Erfolg,Björn!Weitermachen!!!!!!!


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Warst Du denn jetzt auch noch loß, oder war bei Euch zuviel Hochwasser?


----------



## Truttafriend (30. November 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Björn schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du den Heißkleber irgentwie eingefärbt oder ist der so braun?



Die Farbe kannst du mit dem Feuerzeug steuern. Von Glasklar bis dunkelrauch ist alles möglich. Du bekommst aber auch gefärbten Heißkleber im Bastelladen. Rot, Gelb, Schwarz, mit Glitter und Farbe und so weiter.


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse auch wie Du die Form hinbekommen hast. Da wäre eine Fotosession sehr interessant, wie sowas entsteht, so eine Art bebilderter Ablauf oder so wo man sehen könnte wie Du da genau vorgehst


----------



## Skorpion (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jo Bondex deine "Double Cod orange Bomber Fliege" ist  einfach Bombastisch, ein Knaller - so zusagen eine echte Dorsch Bombe |supergri schon nicht schlecht wie du mir damit die Fische vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast - Bomben mäßig sag ich nur  :m


----------



## vaddy (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich will auch mal was zur Shrimprevolution beisteuern.
Und zwar mit der:

Hot orange Vaddy Shrimp


Haken: 8er Partridge Shrimp 
Garn: 6/0 Uni in fluo orange
Schwanz: Polarfuchs Mörrum orange, 2 Spitzen von dünnen Hahnenfedern in orange
Augen: angeschmolzenes Bodyglas
Dubbing: UV Ice Dubb in Shrimp
Folie: Umpqua Shrimp Foil
Rippung: Kupferdraht

Habe seine Kollegen mit angehängt.
Die gleiche Variante in weiß, pink  und grau (soll grau sein, sch... Digicam!).

@ Bondex
Nen paar schöne Dorsche hast Du da auf die Planken gelagt!!!
 #r


----------



## kabeljau (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Boah das sind ja richtig geile teile hier auf den Bildern. Ich geh gleich mal in den bastelkeller. 

Ma sehn was ich so hinkrieg.


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich werd ja schwach...Tim & Vaddy, macht gefälligst nen FliFi-Shop auf, ich kaufe eure Flies sofort!

Sehen die giftig aus, riesen Kompli!


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@vaddy
schone Garnelen! Wie fischt Du die Dinger denn?

@Skorpion
danke für Dein Lob, aber vielleicht solltest du´s beim nächsten mal auch mit dem BB versuchen...Aber laß ein paar Dorsche für mich über!


----------



## vaddy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen!

Ich habe oben an mein letztes Posting noch zwei Farbvarianten angehängt!!!
Ne Pinke und ne Graue!!! :m 
Also guckst Du!!!


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi
habe heute mal den Blade-Streamer durch den Osterbekkanal gezerrt, allerdings mit der Spinnrute, waabel schwaabel, also das Ding läuft wie gewünscht "wobblerartig"!


----------



## Skorpion (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Skorpion
> aber vielleicht solltest du´s beim nächsten mal auch mit dem BB versuchen...



Nicht mehr nötig hab alles wieder "gut gemacht" -kuck mal unter Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2004   :m 
Wir haben doch zusammen ein paar einfache Fliegen gebunden und...... ach lies mal selber    :q


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Haste geil gemacht! Blinker hintendran? Beim nächsten Mal wird aber richtig gewedelt!


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ach ja, jetzt kann ich sie Euch ruhig zeigen (sollte für Wolli ja eine Überraschung sein)
Mal was richtig Großes, schweres. Also mit der Fliegenrute möchte ich die Dinger nicht werfen, da bräuchte man statt einer Mütze einen Helm!!! Sind auf 20 oder 30 Gr. Gummifischhaken gebunden... :g


----------



## steve71 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mion Tim, 

laß´mal die orange PU - Folie von deinen Garnelen am Rücken weg. Mit solchen habe ich in DK schon echt gut gefangen!

Gruß Steve


----------



## gismowolf (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Björn!
Die Überraschung ist Dir gelungen und den Transport haben sie auch gut überstanden!
Gratulation zu Deiner Idee!!  #r  #r  #r  Danke !
Diese Dorschkiller sind genau der richtige Köder,den ich als Alternative für Kleinpilker
und Gufi für die aktive Fischerei über den Unterwasserbergen in Norge bis in ca.30-40m Wassertiefe gesucht habe!! Ich halte das ja gar nicht mehr aus!!Ich will die testen !!!
Jedesmal,wenn ich vor`m pc sitze,erinnern sie mich daran!!


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich kann nachvollziehen, was in dir vorgeht   
Aber wenn du diese Dinger wirklich fgischen willst, dann spül sie anschließend gut ab, die Haken rosten (nicht salzwasserfest) #q


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Morgen geht´s wieder mit dem Bellyboar raus. Diesmal habe ich vorgesort und einige Standkrabben-Fliegen zusammengeklebt. Der Bericht wie sie fangen werden kommt dann die Tage


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Komme heute von der Ostsee (Fehmarn Ostküste) wieder und habe meine Krebse getestet. Auf Beifängerfliege haben wir allerdings nur kleinere Dorsche bis 45 cm gefangen. Die dicken, bis 3.5 Kg, bissen allee auf Blinker oder Pilker, obwohl deren Mägen mit Strandkrabben zum Platzen gefüllt waren. Einer hatte auch noch einen kleinen Dorsch von vielleicht 20 cm verschlukt der wiederum Gesellschaft von einem Aal im Magen hatte. Auf Krebsfliege konnte ich insgesamt 3 Dorsche erbeuten, also nehmen tun sie diese Fliegen auf jeden Fall.
Ich habe übrigens die untere Fliege in der Mitte getestet.


----------



## hauki (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Deine Strandkrabben sind ja richtig niedlich geworden - das war bestimmt ´ne echte Aufgabe die zu binden/herzustellen #r

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fischis beissen 

Petri & Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Hauki
Also diese Fliegen sind wirklich einfach zu binden und das geht auch recht schnell. Der Test ob sie fangen war auch positiv, was will man mehr?


----------



## hauki (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hhhm ja, wer lesen kann... #h
(Bin irgendwie bei der Beifängerfliege hängengeblieben)

Aber das freut mich umso mehr für Dich.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Naja so wollte ich mich auch nicht ausdrücken, hab ich so getan als hätte ich nichts bemerkt


----------



## jjenzen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ... für welche Art die Fliege gedacht ist. Küste, Hecht etc. ...



Kann man mit Fliegen auch Hechte fangen, häh? Das muss mir mal einer erklären @ truttafriend!


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Man kann mit der Fliege 99% aller Fischarten fangen. Ob Hai, Marlin, Scholle, Dorsch, Lachs, Rotauge, Hecht oder Karpfen ist echt egal. Mit einer Fliege und etwas Phantasie lässt sich immer ein natürliches Nahrungsobjekt oder ein Reizmuster anbieten. Hecht und Fliege ist übrigens dabei noch so normal wie Forelle auf Fliege. Hecht ist ein klassischer Fisch für die Fliegenrute #h


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mir fällt auf Anhieb nur ein Fisch ein, den man wohl schlecht mit der Fliegenrute fangen kann: Aal oder was meinst Du Tim?


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mit Einschränkung ja Björn. Den neuseeländischen Raubaal könnte man bestimmt mit der Fliege bekommen. Unsere Aale aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und sonst noch eine Fischart vielleicht Rochen, Eishai, Glaswels oder Seeteufel???


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So, damit´s mal wieder etwas bunt hier wird habe ich mich heute noch mal ins Zeug gelegt und diese Fliegen für Euch zusammengefummelt


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und damit´s nicht langweilig wird hier noch was schönes buntes|bla:


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ey Bondex, ich glaube deine Spaghetti sind schlecht


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich schmeiss mich weg Mario :m  :m  :m


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn welche bis dahin noch übrig sind bringe ich sie zum Bindetreffen mit


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn Bondex den Nudelsalat macht, dann komm ich nicht !


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

looooool |supergri


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie gesagt, ich mache diesmal ja keinen Salat sondern Frikatösen. Man glaubt ja nicht was man da drinne alles unterrühren kann


----------



## Bondex (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Weihnachten ist erledigt und da findet man immer mal ein paar Minuten um zu binden. Ich bin in Gedanken schon wieder im Frühling oder Sommer und habe mich daher mit kleinen Trockenfliegen beschäftigt. Hier sind die Ergebnisse #h


----------



## Bondex (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier sind noch 3 Stück... :q


----------



## Stingray (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Bondex

Man, das hat gedauert, endlich mal wieder Fliegen von Dir zu bewundern ! 
So langsam mußt Du Dir aber mal einen guten Verlag suchen. Bei den vielen guten Fliegen, kannst Du ja locker ein tolles Buch rausbringen. Mit Bindeanleitung. Also ich würde es kaufen !

Gruß Stingray

P.S. Bekomme ich dann für das Buch Boardie Rabatt ;+ :q


----------



## hauki (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bondex
> 
> Man, das hat gedauert, endlich mal wieder Fliegen von Dir zu bewundern !
> So langsam mußt Du Dir aber mal einen guten Verlag suchen. Bei den vielen guten Fliegen, kannst Du ja locker ein tolles Buch rausbringen...



... oder Deine Website aufwerten #h

Bondex-Fliegen erfreuen mein Auge auch immer. :g
(auch weil gut fotografiert)

BTW: Hat die abgebildete Spider eigentlich einen Körper aus Haar?

Red-Tags habe ich die Tage auch gebunden, bzw. eigentlich Hexerl,
denn die haben eine Grizzly-Hechel. Ich binde aber im Moment noch
auf #12´er-Haken. Kleiner dann, wenns sicherer geht 

Petri
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Stingray 
das letzte Buch was ich geschrieben habe, hat leider nur einer gekauft! #c 
Hier Fotos davon :q Naja ich hab´s auch nicht verlegen lassen #h


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hauki
also meine Spider hat einen Federkiel einer schwarzen Hahnenhechel als Körper. Das mach die Fliege gut schwimmfähig und auch robust. Ist bei mir Abfall wenn ich z.B. Streamer mit "falschem Bart" binde. Dann sammele ich die Teile, die sich auch gut als Fühler für Garnelen eignen.


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bitte nicht steinigen ! Ich bin Anfänger !!!! |rotwerden |peinlich . Aber ich möchte auch ein paar Fliegen zeigen. Tu ich so richtig ???

Für Forellen und Saibling im Teich. Habe damit gut gefangen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für Meeräschen. Algenimitat. Noch nicht probiert.Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für den Urlaub im Süden an der Küste. Einmal in Conil getestet. Aber wegen Seegang abgebrochen :c .


Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für Hecht ! Noch nicht getestet.Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für Dorsch. Als Beifänger beim Jiggen. Test kommt bald.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und nur mal so ! Aber ob die zum Einsatz kommt #c . Mein Gewässer ist zu trübe.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Thomas #6

Hier steht übrigens nirgends das nur Bindeprofis ihre 
Fliegen veröffentlichen dürfen  

Also gib Gas #h


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Truttafriend

Ich hoffe Du hast noch Lust auf die Räumlichkeiten von meinem Vereinshaus ??#h  Wenn ja dann melde Dich mal per PN. Wegen Besichtigung ! Ich bin heiß auf das nächste Bindetreffen !!!! Ich muß noch sooooooo viel lernen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bin ich auf alle Fälle interessiert #h Dabei ging es aber nicht um das nordische Bindetreffen. Das wird immer traditionell in den Vorwerker Werkstätten stattfinden.
Vielmehr haben wir ein AB-Meeresanglertreffen im Sinne. Fliegenbinder, Blinkerbauer, Brandungsmontagenknüpfer etc...


----------



## Stingray (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Truttafriend

Auch OK !!! Also melde Dich wenn Du Zeit hast !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Stingray
schön gebunden! Die Fische werden sie sicher gerne nehmen, die sind weniger kritisch als so mancher Angler  Hauptsache ist sie lösen sich nicht gleich auf #6


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal wieder an den kommenden Sommer gedacht und ziemlich kleine Mückenmuster gebunden. Zum Größenvergleich habe ich sie auf ein Streichholz gespießt...  Hakengröße bei den kleinen bis 26er :q


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch mehr für Ukelei und Konsorten :m

die letzten beiden sind allerdings als Küstenfliegen für´s Frühjahr gedacht


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch zwei Tubifexlarven für den Sommer und klares Wasser |kopfkrat


----------



## gismowolf (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Björni!
Bindest Du auf die 26-er Haken mit Lupe oder bist Du kurzsichtig??Das ist ja phänomenal!!Meine kleinsten Äschenfliegen sind auf Hakengröße 20 und die Speedy auf Hakengröße 22 gebunden!!


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nö ist völlig ohne optische Hilfsmittel entstanden :q allerdings benutze ich nur gaaaanz dünnen Kevlarfaden, sonst gibt´s dicke Knubbelköpfe #q  Eigendlich nicht schwer so eine Hechelfliege. Probleme habe ich allerdings bei Fliegen mit Flügeln aus Federsegmenten oder gar mit "verheirateten" Flügeln. |uhoh:

@Wolli
Woraus ist der Body bei deiner gelben Fliege? Foam?


----------



## gismowolf (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Björn!
Daraus!!
Leider krieg ich aus der Digi keine bessere Nahschärfe heraus!!Wie mit meinen Augen!#h


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Wolli
Scheint so´ne Art Floss zu sein?! Witzig ist auch dein "Spotlight" hihihi. Kleiner Tip wenn du nicht dichter an die Objekte rangehen kannst, dann mache doch einfach mit Photoshop eine Ausschnittvergrößerung. Für die Internetqualität reicht das allemal aus und wird zwar meist etwas pixeliger aber dafür nicht so unscharf. Bei meiner Kamera ist das meist nicht möglich, da ich mit meinem Objektiv bis auf 3cm dicht an das Objekt herantreten kann.


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Endlich hatte ich auch mal wieder Zeit zu binden...und da habe ich auch mal ein paar Heissklebergarnelen versucht.


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Ace
schöne Dinger! Hast du die Augen auch selber gemacht?


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nein sind fertige Augen Björn


----------



## The_Duke (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Ace

Sehen ja super aus!  #6 Sind echte Schmuckstücke!
Ist das ein spezieller farbiger Heißkleber oder färbst du ihn mit Edding ein?
Sind die Antennenaugen auch gekauft und wenn ja...wo bekommt man die?
Mit Heißkleber hab ich beim Fliegentüddeln noch nie gearbeitet...hast du da ein paar Tipps für mich?
Heißkleber direkt auf den Haken oder Grundwicklung drunter?
Wie bekommst du den Körper so schön glatt?
Welche Hakengröße verwendest du?


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@The Duke

Danke für dein Lob !
Ist ganz normaler handelsüblicher Heisskleber...den gibt es in verschiedenen Farben. Bei mir wird er allerdings immer dunkel durch die Flamme. Da muss ich noch herausfinden wie ich die Farbe erhalten kann.

Zur Verarbeitung: Ich gebe einen größeren Tropfen aus der Heissklebepistole auf den Schenkel des 6ér oder 8ér Shrimphakens. Den Haken halte ich mit einer kleinen Zange oder einer Hechelklemme fest und drehe ihn während der Kleber verläuft und aushärtet. Das erste Mal bekommt man den Körper noch nicht hin, deshalb mache ich den Kleber mit einem Feuerzeug wieder warm und lasse ihn wieder am Hakenschenkel hoch- und runterlaufen. Bis der Körper so aussieht wie ich ihn mir vorstelle. in ca. 30-40sek. ist der kleber hart. Dann werden Augen und der Rest eingebunden.

Die Augen sind fertig zu kaufen heissen Flyeyes, gibt es in verschiedenen Größen und Farben. Angeschmortes Monofil geht auch. Der Vorteil bei diesen Fertigprodukten ist das die Augen schön dick und die Schnur schön dünn sind...So ein schönes Verhältniss bekomme ich mit Monofil nicht hin.
Du Bekommst die Augen in jedem Flyshop der Bindematerial von Fly Company führt. Ich hab sie aus Dänemark mitgebracht.

In der Ausgabe 2 von "Fisch & Fliege" ist ein ähnlicher Shrimp beschrieben.

Mathias


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tall gemacht Ace

@all
hier noch mehr davon. Die hat unser super Timsen getüdelt #6 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367&page=50&pp=15


----------



## Adrian* (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

jetzt hab ich mal ne menge "fliegenfischer" auf einem haufen!  
ich habe ne frage, und zwar hab ich vor jahren mal den Stollenwerk im fernseh gesehen wir er am sbirolino an der oberfläche auf hecht angelte, und ich weiss nicht was der da hinten dran hatte entweder wars ne riesen hechtfliege oder sonst was #c  vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiter helfen!  #6


----------



## The_Duke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mann..Mann...Mann...da weiß ich ja womit ich meine nächsten Haken versaubeutel  ...ich werd das erstmal mit ein paar billigen Plattfischhaken probieren...da liegen noch welche im Keller rum. |kopfkrat 
Bevor ich aber damit anfange, besorge ich mir ne gute Brandsalbe...ich kenn mich #c ...Heißkleber und ich sind nicht kompatibel  #t  #q


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Adrian*
habe den Film nicht gesehen, aber ich nehme an es wird ein Streamer oder Hechtbunny gewesen sein. Suche auch nach Kaninchenfellstreamern...
@The_Duke
Kleiner Tipp dazu: Nimm einfach eine Heiklebepatrone und mache sie vorne etwas mit dem Feuerzeug weich (nicht flüssig oder sogar anbrennen) Dann schmierst du das Zeug auf den Haken und formst den Korpus mit nassen Fingern, das war´s auch schon. Sollte das gleich beim ersten Mal nicht funzen, dann mach´s einfach noch einmal etwas warm.


----------



## The_Duke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @The_Duke
> Kleiner Tipp dazu: Nimm einfach eine Heiklebepatrone und mache sie vorne etwas mit dem Feuerzeug weich (nicht flüssig oder sogar anbrennen) Dann schmierst du das Zeug auf den Haken und formst den Korpus mit nassen Fingern, das war´s auch schon. Sollte das gleich beim ersten Mal nicht funzen, dann mach´s einfach noch einmal etwas warm.



Hmmm...das werd ich mal probieren...und wenn ihr längere Zeit nix mehr von mir hört war der Heißklebestab zu warm und meine Finger nicht nass genug...mit Verbänden schreibt sich schlecht auf der Tastatur  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, aber wir wollen die Fliege dann trotzdem später hier sehen!!!


----------



## Stingray (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Björn

Ohhh Du großer Lehrer |wavey: !!! Wo bleiben Deine Fliegen !!!!!! Ich brauche Input !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Björn

Wie findest Du die ???


----------



## Stingray (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und die ?


----------



## Stingray (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und so was lernt man bei Bondex in 5 min.!!!!


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Thomas
goile Viecher!!! #6 Kommen mir doch etwas bekannt vor. |kopfkrat 
Morgen wollen Maddin und ich mal wieder wat zusamenknoten, biste auch dabei? Ansonsten sag mal redhair bescheit #h


----------



## Maddin (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wollen Maddin und ich mal wieder wat zusamenknoten, biste auch dabei?


Sach ma Björn, hast du was geraucht, oder meinst du einen anderen Maddin |krach:


----------



## Stingray (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wollen Maddin und ich mal wieder wat zusamenknoten, biste auch dabei?


 
Kann leider nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich habe mal wieder was getan. #h  Zusammen mit Martin sind wir mal unterschielichste Muster und Bindetechniken angegangen...


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier geht´s weiter.... :q


----------



## Siluris (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bindekollegen
Seit einigen Wochen versuche ich mir Fliegen selbst zu binden.
Heute hebe ich mich an die Maifliege gewagt, und möchte Euch diese zeigen.
Wäre schön würde ich Eure Meinung über die beiden Muster erhalten.
Ich weiss, Übung macht den Meister. Aber ich Habe mich bemüht.
Auch würde mich interssieren wie Ihr Maifliegen bindet.
Lg 
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Siluris 
für den Anfang nicht schlecht :q 
Ne echt die sind doch perfekt. Wenn sie sich noch gut werfen lassen, gut schwimmen und die Vorfächer nicht zu schnell verdrillen...
Schjreib mal was über deine verwendeten Materialien |bla:


Hier kannst du sehen, wie ich die Extended Bodys mache
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367&page=42&pp=15&highlight=extendet+Body

Und so sieht dann die fertige Maifliege von mir aus

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367&page=41&pp=15&highlight=extendet+Body


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die sehen sehr gut aus Bernd und fangen 100ig #h


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe ich hier was verpaßt Tim?


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

was meinste Björn?


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

..."Die sehen sehr gut aus Bernd und fangen 100ig"

das hier. Was meintest Du? Ich sehe hier kein Bild???


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Silurus (Bernd) hat in Posting 822 zwei Maifliegen eingestellt. Die siehst du nicht?
Kannst du die anderen Bilder auch nicht sehen. Vielleicht was verstellt im Profil?


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Tim
doch die kann ich sehen, wußte nur nicht was gemeint war...
Fand ich voll OK die Teile!


----------



## Siluris (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hai Kollegen 

Herzlichen Dank für Eure netten Antworten zum Thema Maifliegen.
Zum Extended Body: Ich habe einen Moosgummistreifen ( ca. 3mm ) aif eine Nadel gebunden..... siehe -> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/maiflie2.html.
Body, und Kopf mit Antron Dubbing. Flügel Hahnenbalg oder fertiges Material.
Kurz behechelt, Beine steifes Haar, fertig.

lg
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Link!!! Werde ich auch mal testen. Als Dubbing ist auch CDC zu empfehlen!


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab mal ein paar Nymphen versucht...macht voll Spass die zu binden.
Da schafft man wenigstens wat

Ausser der "Montana" vielleicht hab ich kein bestimmtes Muster nachgebunden. 
Kann mir jemand sagen was so die gängigsten Muster auf Forellen & Äschen sind ??? Damit ich meine Fliegendose mit ein paar Stk. von jedem Muster füllen kann.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Ace
also Deine Nympfen sind doch schon klasse. Die wichtigsten sind die Ritz D, Ritz C, Pheasant tail, Red Tag und vielleicht die eine oder andere Maggot. Schwarze, weiße oder rote Goldkopfnypfen vervollständigen dann in verschiedenen Größen deine Sammlung. Probiere aber auch mal Ministreamer und Naßfliegen, besonders die March Brown ist extrem fängig.


----------



## Skorpion (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Ace

Das sieht echt gut aus. #6 
Aber sag mal wie gross (in mm) sind diese Nymphen. |rolleyes  Auf dem Foto  kommen sie mir so winzig vor. Wie schafft man bloß so etwas zu binden. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Skorpion

die kleinste ist so ca.7mm lang...ist eigentlich nicht schwerer als Mefofliegen zu binden.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Siluris (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hai ACE

Möchte mich _BONDEX _anschliessen. Nyphen schauen gut aus. Sucht du nur Nympenmuster, oder auch andere einfach zu bindende Forellenfliegen ?
Neben den von Bondex genannten, sollte nach meiner Meinung die Buck Cadies
in den Größen 12/14/16 in keiner Dose fehlen.
Einfach zu binden, und sehr oft fängig.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal wieder was von mir
black´n wite dry
Haken: Mustad Trockenfliegenhaken 14-20
Bindeseide: Kevlar schwarz
Beschwerung: ---
Rippung: Bindeseide rot
Körper: schwarze Wolle
Hechel: Grizzly-Hanenhechel hell
Flügel: CDC Hechelspitzen hellgrau
Schwänzchen: Hanenfibern gelb
Rücken: ---
Fühler, Beine: ---

Bindeweise
Mit der Grundwicklung gleich ein paar gelbe Fibern als Schwänzchen einbinden. Dann die rote Bindeseide anlegen und den Bindefaden mit zwarzer Wolle sehr fein dubben. Körper aufbauen, rippen und die Rippung abbinden. Am Ör nun die Hechel mit dem Stil zuerst einbinden und eine schöne Partie hellgrauen CDC als Flügel einbinden und mit dem Bindefaden aufrichten. Mit dem Faden hinter den Flügel gehen und die Hechel anschließend mit 2-3 Windungen vor und hinter dem Flügel anlegen. Die Hechel von hinten nach forne durch den feinen Bindefaden anlegen. Der Kopfknoten wird mit dem Halbstichwerkzeug angelegt und nicht gelackt.

Diese ultraleichte Trockenfliege schwimmt praktisch wie ein Korken und ist für den Fisch wie auch für den Angler sehr gut sichtbar. Es sit ein Muster für sonnige Sommertage. Die Fliege wird in der deaddrift wie auch dreggend sehr erfolgreich gefischt. Sie immitiert sehr gut Käfer und andere Landinsekten und sollte daher gerne dicht am Ufer gefischt werden.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Housefly Emerger
Haken: Trockenfliegenhaken 8-14
Bindeseide: rot
Beschwerung. wer will kann Kupferdraht nehmen
Rippung:--
Körper: Silikonstreifen
Tag: Bindeseide neonpink
Hechel: Hahn hellocker
Flügelscheide: Holofolie
Schwänzchen: 3 Spektraflashfäden
Rückenfauengras
Fühler, Beine: siehe Hechel
Augen: --

Bindeweise
Mit der Grundwicklung aus neonpinkem Bindefaden das Spectraflash gleich mit einbinden. Nun den Bindefaden wechseln und das Siliconbändlchen fixieren. Wer will kann aus dem Emerger nun noch mit Kupferdraht eine Nympfe machen. Ansonsten das Silicon in 3-5 Klängen um den Hakenschenkel legen und abbinden. Mit etwas Sekundenkleber sichern. Nun das Pfauengras und die Hechel einbinden und einen schönen dicken Torax bilden. Die Hechel wird am Rücken mit der Schere gestutzt. Nun noch das kleine glänzende Flügelchen einbinden und die Fliege kann abgeschlossen werden

eine sehr auffällige Fliege, die naß oder im Oberflächenfilm gefischt werden kann. Sie immitiert eine gerade geschlüpfte Stubenfliege aber auch viele andere teristrische Insekten, welche durch einen dummen Zufall ins Wasser geplumpst sind und dort für jeden Fisch eine leichte, nahrhafte Beute darstellt.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mayfly Foam
Haken: Maifliegenhaken 8-12
Tube: ---
Bindeseide: Kevlar rot
Beschwerung:---
Rippung:Kevlar rot
Körper: floating Foam gelb oder orange
Hechel: weiches CDC Dubbing hellolive
Flügel: CDC hellgrau
Tag: ---
Schwänzchen:3 Phasanenfibern
Rücken: ---
Fühler, Beine:---
Augen: ---

Bindeweise

Extendet Body:
einen Streifen Floating Foam konisch zuschneiden. Mit einer Injektionsnadel werden die 3 Fibern als Schwanz in die Mitte des dünneren  Foamendes eingebracht und mit etwas Sekundenkleber gesichert. Nun an beiden Enden auf einer Stopfnadel fixieren. Mehrere Segmente werden mit kurzen Bindungen und Kopfknoten angedeutet. Jetzt kann man den fertigen Körper von der Nadel schieben und einbinden.

Finish:
Grundwicklung bis etwa zur Hälfte des Hakenschenkels, dann den Körper am Ende einbinden und mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber sichern. Die Fliegelfedern senkrecht einbinden, mit einer Achterwicklung V-förmig spreizen und sowohl davor als auch dahinter mit den CDC-Fibern dubben. Kopfknoten und fertig ist eine superrobuste Maifliegenschönheit

Eine sehr leichte Frühlingsfliege, welche sich entgegen anderen Maifliegenmustern noch sehr gut werfen läßt, da der Propellereffekt fehlt, welcher bei herkömmlichen Maifliegen oft das Tippet verdreht.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Epoxy Krabbe orange
Haken: VMC Shrimphaken 8-12
Bindeseide: orange 8
Beschwerung:Kupferdraht
Rippungrange Bindeseide
Körper: Lachsdubbing Torax orange Abdomen rot
Hechel: weiche Hahnenhechel orange
Flügel: ---
Schwänzchen: Bindeseide orange
Rücken: holografic Folie, Epoxy Filzstift
Fühler, Beine: Spectraflash rot oder orange
Augen: Monoschnur 60er angesengt und die so entstandenen Tropf rot lackiert.

Bindeweise
Mit der Grundwicklung gleich zwei paar Spectraflashfäden einbinden. Danach die Hechelfiebern von der Feder lösen, bündeln und nach hinten einbinden. Nun das Monomaterial mit einer Flachzange flachquetschen und sauber einbinden. Dazwischen wird nur die Folie für den Rücken und die Rippung angelegt und so nach forne eingebunden das die Augen sich dabei etwas zur Seite aufspreitzen. Jetzt wird der Torax mit grobem Lachsdubbing locker gedubbt und eingebunden und anschließend mit einer feinen Zahnbürste  (noch besser ist eine Werkzeug mit einer Spitze aus  Klettverschluß) leicht ausgekämmt. Nun etwas feiner das rote Dubbing anlegen. Nun kann das RückenMaterial umgelegt und mit der Seide gerippt werden. Rippung mit dem Bindefaden einbinden und mit einem Kopfknoten festlegen. So könnte die Fliege schon gefischt werden, doch schöner wird sie wenn wir sie mit ein paar schwarzen Filzstiftpünktchen (Edding) verzieren. Diese werden dann noch mit etwas klarem Epoxi versiegelt.

Leicht gezupft im Mittelwasser macht diese sehr natürliche Immitation einer Garnele fast jeden Räuber an unseren Küsten verrückt! Sie kann bei sehr klarem Wasser  wahlweise auch in grau, olive, grün, braun oder schwarz gefischt  werden.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Cigar brown
Haken: VMC Streamer Salzwasserhaken silber verzinkt
Bindeseide: Kevlar schwarz
Beschwerung: ---
Rippung: ---
Körper: Rehhaar Winterdecke braun oder auch schwarz
Hechel: ---
Flügel: ---
Schwänzchen: CDC fibern schwarz
Rücken: ---
Fühler, Beine: ---

Bindeweise
Mit der Grundwicklung gleich ein paar schwarze CDC- Fibern als Schwänzchen einbinden. Nun von hinten nach forne stück für Stück mehrere Partien Reehaar nach Mudlerart einbinden und gut aufstoßen (dichte Bindung ist wichtig für das spätere Finish. Kopfknoten binden und die Fliege mit einem Tropfen Lack abschließen. Nun noch mit einer scharfen Rasierklinge in Form trimmen. Zur Not auch noch mit einer Scheren die Feinheiten nachstutzen.

Eine Meerforellen und Dorschfliege für das Oberflächenfischen in warmen Sommernächten. Ein Interessantes Spiel im Mittelwasser entwickelt sia auch naß gefischt  an der Sinkschnur beispielsweise über Riffen oder Steinen wo andere Fliegen häufig festsitzen.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

batty Legs orange black
Haken: Mustad Streamerhaken 8-6
Bindeseide: Kevlar rot
Beschwerung: goldene Tungstonperle
Rippung: Feiner Golddraht
Körper: Abdomen schwarze Wolle, Torax Lachsdubbing
Hechel: Keine
Flügel: Keine
Schwänzchen: Spectraflashfaden transparent irisierend
Rücken: ---
Fühler, Beine: Silikonband orange transparent

Bindeweise
Tungstonkopf auf den Haken aufziehen durch diesen 2 Gummilegs als Fühler schieben und diese anschließend zusammen mit der Grundwicklung festlegen. Schwänzchen einbinden und umlegen. Mit dem Bindefaden einen kleinen roten Tag legen. Das erste Beinpaar V-förmig einbinden und anschließend den Bindefaden leicht wachsen und danach dubben. Das Dubbing nach forne einbinden, worauf man dabei achten sollte konisch zu arbeiten. Am Ende der schwarzen Wolle (etwa die Mitte) wird das 2.Beinpaar angelegt. anschließend den Faden wieder wachsen und mit orangem oder lachsfarbenem Lachsdubbing (Synthetik) dubben. Das letzte Beinpaar wird nun direkt hinter dem Head eingebunden und die Fliege mit dem Kopfklnoten abgeschlossen. 

Dieses Muster spielt außerordentlich gut beim Absinken. Diese Bewegung macht sie für Meerforellen unwiderstehlich. Auch ist sie es sicher wert einmal in einem Forellensee getestet zu werden!


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Pheasant Mudler dry
Haken: Trockenfliegenhaken 10
Bindeseide:rot
Beschwerung:--
Rippung: feiner Silbertinsel oval
Körper: Flachtinsel holografic silver Rehhaar
Tag: --
Hechel: --
Flügel: Rebhuhn Schwungfedersegment
Schwänzchen: Goldpfasan
Rücken: --
Fühler, Beine: --
Augen: --

Bindeweise
Leicht zu bindendes naßfliegenähnliches Trockenfliegenmuster. Erst Grundwicklung legen und dann eine schöne Portion Goldpfasanenfederfiebern als Schwanz einbinden. Die beiden Tinsel einbinden. Jetzt mit dem Flachtinsel den Körper aufbauen und mit dem ovalen rippen. Beide abschließen und jetzt eine etwa Filterzigarettendicke Portion Rehhaar von der Winterdecke fest einbinden. Flügelsegmente Innenseite an Innenseite einbinden, Kopfknoten binden und fertig ist eine feine Marchbrown-Variante.
Diese Fliege kann gerne dreggend an der Oberfläche gefischt werden oder aber an einem beschwerten Vorfach unter derselben angeboten werden wo sie ein totes Insekt immitiert.


----------



## Skorpion (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sag mal Bondex, machst du überhaupt noch was anderes ausser Fliegen binden |supergri Ich glaube in deinem Fall ist es nicht mehr ein Hobby sondern eine Sucht  |supergri  |supergri 

Alle Fly`s sehen top aus #6


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Skorpion
dazu sage ich nur:

 TJA! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Damit´s hier mal nicht zu langweilig wird noch ein paar Muster zum Nachbinden

black Maggot
Haken: MustadNympfenhaken 14-18
Bindefaden: neonpink
Beschwerung: wahlweise Kupferdraht
Rippung: Silberdraht
Körper:schwarzes Wolldubbing


fat white Maggot
Haken: MustadNympfenhaken 14-18
Bindefaden: schwarz 8
Beschwerung: wahlweise Kupferdraht
Rippung: Silberdraht
Körper:weißes Baumwolldubbing

Bindeweise
Grundwicklung legen und auf der Unterseite des Hakenschenkels das Rippungsmaterial einbinden. Nun kann wahlweise noch eine Beschwerung in Form eines sehr dünnen Kupferdrahtes angewunden werden. Auch hier gilt: Schwere Materialien immer auf der Hakenunterseite einbinden! Dieser wird einmal vor und einmal zurück gebunden und zwar Windung neben Windung. Das Ganze kann jetzt mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber gesichert werden. Jetzt wird die Bindeseide gewachst und sehr, sehr fein gedubbt, damit man einen schönen rundlichen oder auch ovalen Körper aufbauen kann. Dieser wird nun noch grob gerippt und dann kann diese fängige "Nympfe" mit einem schönen runden Kopfknoten abgeschlossen werden. Dieses Dubbing wird nicht gebürstet sonder kann bei Belieben sogar gerne noch einmal mit Bindelack durchtränkt werden um die Madenform besser zu erhalten.

eine sehr fängige und einfach zu bindende Nympfe für fast alle Gelegenheiten. Man immitiert damit Maden und alle kleinen wasserlebenden dunkel gefärbten Nympfen. Besonders fängig ist dieses Muster wenn man es bis zum Gewässergrund durchsacken läßt und anschließend immer wieder ruckartig heranstrippt.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mickey Fin spartan

Haken: VMC Salzwasser-Streamerhaken silber 4
Bindefaden: rot oder orange
Beschwerung:--
Rippung:Silberdraht
Körper: Flachtinsel silber oder Chrom
Tag: --
Hechel: --
Flügel: Kunsthaar (Polyfibre) gelb, rot, gelb
Schwänzchen: --
Rücken: --
Fühler, Beine: --
Kopf: roter Kopflack

Bindeweise
Grundwicklung bis zum Widerhaken legen und dort den Draht und Silbertinsel anlegen. Beim Zurückwinden der Bindeseide werden beide gut gehalt und können zusätzlich mit etwas Lack gesichert werden. Nun wird die Schwinge vorbereitet. 2 gelbe Partien werden dicht an der  Kunstfellbasis entnommen und gründlich ausgebürstet (das Dubbing entfernt). Das Gleiche geschieht auch mit der roten Fahne. Jetzt werden die drei wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, übereinander gelegt und durch Kämmen miteinander verbunden (verheiratet). Um sie gut einbinden zu können wird die Schwing vorher auf die gewünschte Länge gestutzt. Nach dem Einbinden wird mit dem Kopfklnoten ein schöner Kopf geformt, anschließend kann die Schwinge mit einer sehr scharfen Schere noch schräg von unten nach oben verlaufend gekürzt werden (geht aber nur bei Kunsthaar). Jetzt wird der Kopf mit rotem Kopflack mehrfach lackiert und fertig ist die Mickey Fin spartan.
Auch für den Laien leicht zu binden und fast in jedem Gewässer ein Muß. Durch die lange, bewegliche Schwinge arbeitet und pulsiert dieses Muster perfekt selbst im Stillwasser. Mit leichten Rucken eingeholt unwiderstehlich für Meerforelle, Dorsch, Bachforelle, Hecht oder Barsch.... Lassen Sie sich von diesem kleinen, aber nicht mehr unbekannten Muster, übberraschen.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mico Waterfowl
Haken: Trockenfliegenhaken 18-26
Bindefaden: Kevlar rot
Körper: Pfauengras breit
Hechel: grizzly hell
Schwänzchen: Hennenfibern schwarz


Bindeweise
Mit der Grundwicklung werden gleich die schwarzen Hennenfibern angelegt. Gerade Trockenfliegen sollten so wenige Windungen wie möglich aufweisen, damit die Schwimmfähigkeit nicht unter dem unnötigen Gewicht leidet. Auf dem "Rückweg" Richtung Öhr wird eine dicke Pfauenfiber mit der gekürzten Spitze zuerst eingebunden (Spitzen reißen beim Anwinden zu leicht ab). Jetzt wird die Fiber 4-6 mal um den Schenkel nach vorne gewunden und dort mit " Windungen abgebunden. Dabei ist darauf zu achten, daß genügend Platz für einen Hechelkranz und den Kopfknoten bleibt. 1-1,5 mm sollten bei solch winzigen Fliegen reichen. Jetzt wird die Hechel mit der dicken Seite zuerst nach vorne hin eingebunden und mit 2 Windungen vor der Feder gesichert und nach oben gestellt. Der Faden geht nun wieder vor die Feder bis zum Pfauengraskörper und "wartet" dort auf die Hechel, weelche jetzt mit 2-4 Windungen nach hinten gelgt wird. Dort wird sie von der Seide abgefangen und durch die Hechel nach vorne gelegt wo nun direkt hinter dem Öhr der Kopfknoten gebunden wird. Hierzu sollte man auf jeden Fall eine Halbsticktool verwenden, da ein Whipfinischer dazu neigt Fibern der Hechel zu "fangen". Der Kopf wird bei Trockenfliegen nicht lackiert! Daher sollten 2-3 Knoten gefertigt werden.
Diese winzige Kribelmückenimmitation ist für warme Sommerabende gedacht. Hiermit lassen sich nicht nur kleine Fische fangen, sondern sie ist für selektif Mücken fressende Fische wie Forellen, Rotaugen oder Hasel gedacht. Sie sollte mit Vorfachspitzen nicht über 14 gefischt werden. Spitzen von bis zu 0.06 sind  aber in manchen Fällen nötig für eine sanfte Präsentation. Das Vorfach muß in jedem Fall entfettet sein und darf nicht schwimmen. Der Anhieb sollte sehr gefühlvoll und bei Verdacht des Nehmens gesetzt werden, da man gerade in der Dämmerung kaum etwas von der Fliege auf dem Wasser wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Montana Nympf fluo orange
Haken: Streamerhaken 6-10
Bindefaden: schwarz 8
Beschwerung: Bleidraht
Rippung: Silbertinsel oval
Körper: Chenille black Dubbing schwarz
Thorax: Chenille wahlweise weiß, fluo gelb, fluo grün, fluo orange, fluo rot
Hechel, Fühler, Beine: Hahn schwarz
Flügelscheide: Chenille black
Schwänzchen: Hahnenfibern schwarz

Bindeweise

Grundwicklung legen und hinten ein Schwänzchen aus Hahnenfiber einbinden. Jetzt ein Stück schwarze Chenille am äßeren Ende "enfusseln" und zusammen mit dem Rippungsmaterial einbinden. Den Bindefaden fein dubben und damit einen konischen Körper (2 Drittel des Hakenschenkels)  winden, der anschließend mit der Chenille überwickelt wird. Diese wird nun im 2. Drittel angelegt und mit der Spitze an selbiger Stelle wieder festgelegt, sodaß eine Schlaufe entsteht. Jetzt wird das Fluochenille-Stück und die Hechel eingebunden, die Seide wird jetzt  zum Öhr geführt. Mit der Fluochenille nun einen schönen dicken Thorax winden am Öhr anlegen die Hechel über diesen Thorax führen und dort festsetzen. Jetzt kann der Hechelkranz im Rückenbereich mit einer feinen Schere gestutzt werden oder man brennt sie mit einer glühenden Zigarette weg. Nun die schwarze Schlaufe nach vorne führen, die direkt am Öhr sehr fest eingebunden werden muß. Das überstehende Stück wird sehr kurz abgeschnitten und mit dem Kopfknoten gesichert. Diesen sollte man gut lacken oder mit etwas Sekundenkleber sichern.

Eine sehr fängige Forellenfliege, die naß gefischt wird. Sie eignet sich auch gut für den Spirullino-Angler am Forellensee. Sie soll einer Libellenlarve entfernt nachempfunden sein, jedoch ist sie für den Räuber gerade wegen seiner Signalfärbung ebenfalls ein perfektes Reizmuster. 
Beschwert kann diese Fliege im Fluß auch grundnah angeboten werden. Dort darf sie auch gerne eine Nummer größer gewählt werden.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Red Tag Goldhead Nympf
Haken: Nympfenhaken mit kurzem Schenkel und großem Öhr 10-16
Bindefaden: Kevlar schwarz
Tag: Polyfibre rot oder Wolle
Körper: 4 Fibern Pfauengras
Hechel: Hahnenhechel rotbraun
Beschwerung, Kopf: Tungstonperle Messing

Bindeweise
Zunächst die Perle auf den Haken schieben und erst dann den Bindefaden bis hinter den Widerhaken als Grundwicklung anlegen. Jetzt binden wir einen Strang Polyfibre oben auf den Schenkel, führen ihn einmal um den Schenkel herumg und legen ihn wieder oben angekommen von vorne nach hinten mit dem Bindefaden  und 2-6 Wicklungen fest. Jetzt wird das Pfauengras eingebunden und zwar 2 mit der Spitze und 2 mit dem dicken Ende. Anschließend verzwirnt man alle vier Stränge mit dem Bindefaden und legt mit diesem Strang den Körper an und zwar bis hin zur Kopfperle. Hier wird er abgebunden und die feine Hechel eingebunden. Mit dieser machen wir 2-4 Windungen vor dem Bindefaden, welcher zum Schluß durch die Hechel geführt wird um direkt davor mit dem Kopfknoten abzuschließen.

Ein äußerst fängiges Gruppenmuster mit enormer Signalwirkung. Klasse für Äsche, Barbe, Forelle aber auch Barsch oder verschiedene Weißfische. Man läßt diese Nympfe einfach mit der Ströhmung am Grund entlangkullern. Durch Straffen der Schnur hebt sie sich leicht vom Grund weg. Meist komt in dieser Phase der Biß.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ritz C
Haken: Nympfenhaken mit kurzem Schenkel und großem Öhr 8-12
Bindefaden: Baumwolle schwarz
Beschwerung: Bleidraht
Rippung: Kupferdraht
Körper: Hasenfelldubbing oder weiße Wolle
Thorax: Pfauengras
Kopf: Tungston-Perle Messing

Bindeweise
Zunächst die Perle auf den Haken schieben und erst dann den Bindefaden bis hinter den Widerhaken als Grundwicklung anlegen. Jetzt wickeln wir den Bleidraht, beginnend vom Kopf in Richtung Hakenbogen, um die Hakenbasis und sichern ihn mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber. Wenn auch der Kupferdraht ganz hinten eingebunden ist, wird der Bindefaden gedubbt und damit ein konischer Körper, mit etwas Platz für den Thorax, aufgebaut. Dieser kann jetzt gerippt werden und anschließend wird der Thorax mit der Pfauenfiber mit 3-5 Klängen schön dick angelegt. Mit mehreren Kopfknoten schließt man nun die Nympfe vor dem Thorax ab und sichert die Bindung mit einem Tropfen Lack.

Sehr einfach zu binden und doch enorm fängig besonders in tiefen oder schnellen Wasser. Diese Nympfe sinkt sofort sehr schnell ab. Schon das "Ploppgeräusch" beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche macht die Räuber aufmerksam. Eine der wenigen Nympfen die man auch bei dunklem Gewässergrund gut auf Sicht fischen kann wenn das Wasser sichtig genug ist.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ritz d
Haken: Nympfenhaken mit langem Schenkel und großem Öhr 10-14
Bindefaden: schwarze Baumwolle
Beschwerung: feiner Kupferdraht
Schwänzchen: Henne schwarz
Körper, Thorax: Pfauengras

Bindeweise
Erstmal eine Grundwicklung machen  und die Schwänzchenfibern einbinden. Über diese Grundwicklung wird nun von hinten nach Vorn eine Beschwerung aus Kupferdraht gelegt. Beim Zurücklegen derselben ensteht eine Verdickung, der zukünftige Brustbereich. Am Schenkel, in Höhe des Widerhakens, wird jetzt das Pfauengras mit der Spitze zuerst eingebunden und bis zur Verdickung gelegt, wo es mit dem Bindefaden überfangen wird. Das überstehende Ende wird am gleichen Punkt mit einem Kopfknoten festgelegt und das ganze mit Sekundenkleber gesichert. Der Faden wird hinter dem Öhr erneut angelegt und mit ihm die Pfauen-Flügelscheide nach vorn fixiert, abgeschnitten und mit einem schönen Köpfchen abgeschlossen. Ein Tropfen Lack kann auch hier nicht schaden.

Ein Gruppenmuster für klares Wasser und scheue Fische. Gefischt wird sie am Grund oder leicht darüber. Beim Treiben lassen ist eine Bißanzeiger von Vorteil, da man diese Fliege im Wasser sogut wie nicht von oben sehen kann.


----------



## Siluris (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hai Kollegen

Ich habe wieder einige Fliegen zusammengtüddelt. Diemal haeb ich mich mit CDC und Bachflohkrebes gekümmert. Einige Forellenstreamer warten ebenfalls getestet zu werden.
Ich ersuche euch wieder um Kritik, wenn geht postive Kritik.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und nun meine Forellenstreamer, und eine CDC-Caddies

LG
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Siluris
wirklich erste Spitzenklasse Deine Fliegen. Sehen ultrafängig aus!!! Mein Kompliment!
Besonders toll finde ich deine kleinen Bachflohkrebse. Was hast Du als Körpermaterial und als Flügelscheid benutzt? Ist das Latex oder Plastikfilm?


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

CDC Midge
Haken: Mustad Trockenfliegenhaken Gr 14
Bindefaden: Kevlar dunkelgrau
Schwänzchen: Henne schwarz
Körper: Pfasanenfibern (Jagdpfasan)
Hechel: Hahn goldbrau
Flügel: CDC-Ocker

Bindeweise
Von vorn gleich ein paar Hennenfibern als Schwanz nach hinten einbinden und am Hakenbogen 2-5 Phasanenfibern mit der Spitze anbinden. Den Faden in Richtung Öhr anlegen und dort "parken". Nun mit den Fibern den Körper bilden und diesen abbinden, Jetzt eine möglichst helle CDC-Feder nach vorn anbinden und aufrichten. Dabei darauf achten das die Spitzen nicht zu weit abstehen. Der Rest wird jetz abgeschnitten. Gleich am Öhr eine Hechel einbinden und den Faden hinter den Flügel führen. Die Hechel wird nun in Richtung Faden mit etwa 5 Windungen um den Schenkel gelegt und dort mit dem Bindefaden mehrfach überfangen bis man wieder am Öhr ist wo nun der Abschluknoten gemacht wird. Fertig ist eine schöne CDC Trockenfliege

Eine gut schwimmende, sehr natürliche und robuste Allroundtrockenfliege für den Frühling und Sommer. Etwas größer gebunden sollte sie auch zur Maifliegenzeit als Minimaifliegenersatz herhalten können.


----------



## Siluris (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Danke für deine nette Bewertung meiner Fliegen. 
Zu den Bachflohkrebsen: Als Körpermaterial wie auch als Deckfläche habe ich Streifen aus Latex ( aus einem Handschuh geschnitten) verwendet. Latexstreifen sind in vielen Variationen aber auch im Flifi-Bedarf erhältlich.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Apropos fängige Fliegen: Ich möchte mich endlich einmal bei dir für die vielen Anregungen, die du mit deinen Fliegen ins Board stellst danken. 

LG
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Siluris
mache ich doch gerne... :q 

nimmst du normale Latexhandschuhe aus dem Krankenhaus? Sieht bei Dir auch braun aus, hast du das bemalt oder gefärbt oder doppelt genommen oder nur braun untergewickelt????


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mensch björni und bernd!
top fliegen die ihr da bastelt!meine hochachtung:m
lg rob


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo !
Schöne Fliegen habt ihr da gebunden.
Frage : Wie funktioniert das mit dem Einstellen der Bilder,was muß ich beachten.Gibt bestimmt eine Anleitung.Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Siluris (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hai Bondex

Ich habe meine Latexstreifen doppelt genommen, dh. in der Mitte geknickt ( soweit möglich ), und nach dem Binden mit einem Graphik-Stift, funktioniert änlich einer Lasur, je öfter du übermalst, desto dunkler, bemalt.
Durch das doppelte Latex bekomme ich mehr Körper an der Rippung. Weiters ist die Innenseite mancher Handschuhe matt, und aussen glänzend.
Ich habe auch schon meiner Frau einen Handschuh zum färben der Haare geklaut. Funktioniert auch recht gut.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@flufiske

Um Bilder ins Board zu stellen, brauchst du nur, wenn du auf ein Thema antwortest, etwas nach unten zu scrollen. 
Du siehst dann ein Feld mit *Zusätzliche Einstellungen,* dort findest du einen Button *Anhänge verwalten* . 
Dann brauchst du nur mehr den Pfad zu deinen Bildern angeben ( mit durchsuchen ), und hochladen.

CU
Siluris


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Siluris
danke für die Tips. Werde ich mal testen. 
....Also normale Arzthandschuhe aus dem Krankenhaus?


----------



## fluefiske (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Versuch


----------



## Ace (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Fluefiske
ergänzend zu Siluris Beitrag sei noch gesagt:
Die Bilder dürfen eine Maximal Seitenlänge von 650 Pixel haben.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Siluris (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Bondex

Latexhanschuhe, egal welcher Art sind in Ordnung.
Viel Spaß beim Binden.

LG 
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@fluefiske
Danke für dein Lob. Hoffentlich sehen wir bald schöne Fliegen von Dir...
@Siluris
danke für die Info. Wenn Zeit ist werde ich mich dranmachen.

So´n Zufall: Habe heute beim Blinkern in der Außenalster ein Bündel Muscheln vom Grund gerissen und dieses Biest dazwischen gefunden. Dat ist doch ein Bachflohkrebs???

Ach ja, war untermaßig, also ich habe ihn released :q  :m


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute beim Blinkern in der Außenalster gerissen







Wir haben Schonzeit....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und dann noch reissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q 

Du


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Skorpion 
...Barsche und Schonzeit...
schon mal was von catch und release gehört? :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Skorpion (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal was von catch und release gehört? :q  :q  :q  #h


du und C&R ? - niemals  :q 


So Bondex, weil  bald  der Frühling kommt, kannst du ja mal vielleicht  ein paar Fliegen für Meerforelle präsentieren


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ok Martin, hier ist eine

Danish Polar-Magnus
Haken:  VMC 7070 Gr. 4 Silber
Bindefaden: fluopink 70
Schwänzchen: Hahn fluopink
Tag: Cenille fluopink
Körper: Nice Dub Ginger 61-70152
Körperhechel: Hahn grizzly
Thorax: Nice Dub Ginger 61-70152
Hechel: Hahn fluopink
Kopf: Bindeseide
Augen: Kettenaugen Kupfer glänzend

Bindeweise
Grundwicklung legen und hinten ein Büschel der pinken Federfibern als Schwanz einbinden. Grizzlyhechel einbinden und den Bindefaden mit dem beigefarbenen Nice Dub etwa 8-10mm anlegen. Jetzt mit der Grizzlyhechel im Palmerstil "rippen". Chenile anwinden und 2-3 Wicklungen auf den Schenkel legen.

Ein Muster für die kältere Jahreszeit auf Meerforelle und Dorsch. Wenn sie schön buschig gebunden ist steht sie fast im Wasser und kann daher äußerst langsam gefischt werden - genau richtig für winterträge Fische.


----------



## Siluris (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hai Kollegen

Habe mich heute Vormittag mit Larven und Puppa beschäftigt.

Alle Nymphen wurden mit Bleistreifen beschwert.
Bindegarn 8/0 schwarz, Schwänzchen Fasanenfiber, Abdomen Latex, Brust Squirrel Dubbing, Beine in dem Fall Federnkiel sonst Hechelfeder, Flügelscheide Latex, Fühler Fasan.

Latex nach Binden eingefärbt.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hai @

2. Partie, diesmal etwas wenigter Aufwand|supergri 

LG
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ohgott sind die häßlich! Wenn die auf meinem Küchentisch liegen würden, also ich häte sie totgeschlagen |supergri 
Im Ernst- alle Achtung! #6


----------



## Ace (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

tolle Muster Bernd#6


----------



## Siluris (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

HAi @

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen ein bisserl herumerxperimentiert, zwecks naturnah und der gleichen#t .
Aber jetzt fang ich wieder an _normale _Fliegen zu binden, mit denen man auch Fischen kann.

LG
Bernd


----------



## fluefiske (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bernd ,
hatten die vorher noch gelebt und du hast sie nur auf den Haken geschoben.Sehen superrealistisch aus.Volle Punktzahl     #6#6#6     Da müssen sich die Echten ja schämen !!!!

Gruß Erich


----------



## Siluris (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

DAAAAAANNKESCHÖÖÖÖÖÖN

Freut mich, dass dir meine Getüddel gefällt.


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@all

Moin Moin,

Könnte einer mir mal eine Fliege für dorsche einstellen!! habe 30 seiten durch sucht aber nichts gefunden bis jetzt!! 

möche diese auch in Norge einsetzen.

Danke #h#h#h


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Reisender
hier in diesem Bericht findest Du viele gute Dorschfliegen unter anderem alles Shrimp und Garnelenfliegen, alle COD-Fish-Fliegen (zu Deutsch Dorschfliegen)

hier mal eine Liste...
Bondex original  dark orange,  Bondex special  orange flash, Cod Charmer flashed orange, COD Palmer orange, COD Streamer orange, COD-Streamer pink orange, Danish Polar-Magnus, Hedgehog greyred-orange, Hedgehog nature brown, Hedgehog white Charmer, threestripe Double orange - crystal, threestripe Double orange flash, Pheasand Cod orange, Hedgehog grey-blue flash, Cod-Fish Charmer orange

oder diese hier
first Fish white-black, Micky Fin flashed Streamer, first Fish white-black, Epoxyfish white - blue flash, BONEFIS4, Black´n White  perl, GOLDFISH, batty Legs orange black oder nicht zu vergessen Krabbe, Taschenkrebs
alle hier in diesem Bericht zu finden #h  #h  :q


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

schau mal einer an !!!! so kleine gemeine namen haben die biester  |uhoh:  kein wunder das ich die nicht gefunden habe. :q:q
werde mir diese gleich mal vorknöpfen.. 

danke für deine mühe


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... #6 ja und viel Spaß beim Nachbinden!


----------



## hauki (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Fliegentüddler,

jetzt kann ich auch mal ein paar von meinen Fliegen einstellen (Digicam ausgeliehen). Die Muster sind in erster Linie für´s Süsswasser gebunden. Wie man sieht bin ich noch Anfänger, aber dafür mit grosser Freude bei der Sache. Ab Mai geht´s dann endlich mit Fischen los, bisher binde ich nur. Bis dahin will ich natürlich eine fängige Kollektion gebunden haben 

Hab mich in erster Linie an den Klassikern orientiert, da ich die Fliegen noch nicht am Wasser ausprobieren kann.

Also hier geht´s los:

CDC Elk






Rackelhanen





Arthofer





Soldier Palmer





Baby Bugger





More to come...

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## levalex (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hauki: schäm dich!!! solche bilder und dann sich selbst anfänger nennen.....*kopfschüttel

ich hab den gedanken schon lange verworfen hier bilder einzustellen. da schau 
ich lieber nur, und übe im stillen weiter.....


----------



## Siluris (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Hauki

Schöne Muster, sauber gebunden, schauen wirklich gut aus deine Fliegen.
Grat.#6 

LG
Siluris


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hauki
sehen superfängig aus #6 
@levalex
wieso |kopfkrat Laß mal sehen Deine Kreationen #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab heute endlich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk , n Drucker mit eingebauten Scanner bekommen . Das Ding macht bessere Bilder von meinen Fliegen als meine Digitalcamera also kann ich jetzt endlich auch mal n paar Bilder einstellen ...

Bin noch n Anfänger würd mich also über kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge freun ...

1. Ein paar Emerger Muster  auf Bachflohkrebshaken gr 12
oben links : Körper aus  pup seal´s fur Dubbing olive
                                Thorax (heißt des so?) aus Marabou (rotbraun)
                                 Hechel aus Fasanenhenne

o.r. Körper aus pup seal´s fur Dubbing braun , mit feinem Kupferdraht gerippt
      Als Flügel 2 olive Biots
      und der Kopf ist aus Pfauengras

u.l. Körper aus Pfauengras 
     Schwanz aus Fasanenstossfedern
      Hechel war ne Schwarze Sattelhechel

u.r. Schwanz und Körper aus  Mylar pearl
      ne Schwarze Sattelhechel
      und der Kopf ist aus Pfauengras

2. Ne Hummel gr.14 : Körper aus Schwarzen und Gelben Straußenfedern , Hechel war ne schwarze Hechel

3. Das Sollen Köcherfliegen sein gr.12
oben : Körper aus pup seal´s fur Dubbing braun , Körper mit brauner hechel von hinten nach vorne überwunden , Die Flügel sind Federn von ner Fasanenhenne auf Tesafilm geklebt und ausgeschnitten . Als Hechel wieder ne braune Sattelhechel diesmal aber größer als beim Körper . (keine Ahnung ob das so was taugt hab damit noch nie gefischt) 

unten : Körper aus Rehaar , und ne braune Hechel 

4. Ne Trockene keine Ahnung was die Darstellen soll =)  gr. 16
Schwanz und Körper aus ner  Jagdfasan Stoßfeder , ne braune Sattelhechel und Flügel aus ner Braunen Hechelspitze .

5. Ne Trockenfliege für Äschen gr 16
Schwanz aus Roten hechelfiefern , Körper aus Silbertinsel ( man könnt es auch Lametta nennen ) , Dann etwas Schwarzes Dubbing und dann ne Schwarze Sattelhechel .

( Die hecheln bei den letzten beiden Fliegen sind nicht so dicht wie es auf dem Bild aussieht , die wurden nur beim scannen n bisschen plattgedrückt )


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ein paar Nymphen : gr.14

1. Goldkopf eingebunden , dann den Schwanz aus 3 Biots schwarz , danach einen Dünnen Streifen Folie und dünnen Kupferdraht eingebunden , Körper aus Pfauengrs , Thorax aus pup seal´s fur Dubbing braun mit ner kleinen braunen sattelhechel überwunden , dann die Folie nach vorne klappen und vorne einbinden und dann den Kupferdraht nach vorne wickeln .

2. Schwanz aus Hechelspitzen schwarz , Körper aus Folie ,Thorax aus Schwarzem Dubbing wo einmal Folie drübergelegt wurde (also auf dem "Rücken")
Goldkopf

3. Schwanz 3 Biots schwarz , Körper aus Straußenfeder , Thorax Bleidraht mit 6 Jagdfasan Stoßfeder fiebern als Rücken , Die Spitzen der federn hab ich dann wieder zurückgelegt um Beinchen zu imitieren .

4. Schwanz : 2 Biots Olive , Körper aus Kupferdraht , Thorax aus Pfauengras , hechel aus ner feder von ner Fasanenhenne


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

2 Streamer von mir die ich gelegentlich als Beifänger beim Blinkern in der Ostsee einsetzte . 
Schwanz bei 1 aus Jagdfasan Stoßfeder fiebern bei 2 aus Perlhunfedern
Körper aus Kupferdraht überdeckt mit Gelbem Floss . Dann entweder wie bei 1 erst eine Hechel und dann Kupferdraht oder wie bei 2 erst Kufperdraht und dann die Hechel von hinten nach vorne Legen . Bei 1 holt man dann einen teil der fiebern mit ner Nadel wieder raus so stehen sie aber schön nach hinten . Dann eine Große Hechel so einbinden das die Fiebern nach hinten stehn und dann noch eine Perlhuhn feder als hechel einbinden .


Und das letzte Bild soll eine Maifliege Darstellen ( Ist auf Hakengröße 12 gebunden ) Meint ihr die ist zu gebrauchen ?

Schwanz und Körper sind aus Reehaar . Den Schwanz hab ich hergestellt indem ich etwas reehar mit feinem Bindefaden auf einer Nadel befestigt und mit mehreren Knoten gesichert habe , Das ganze dann zu etwa drei viertel von der Nadel runter geschoben und  ein wenig lackiert damit es besser hält .
Die Flügel sind aus Perlhuhnfedern und die Hechel is ne Braune Hahnenhechel .


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Kochtoppangler
ich finde die Teile schwer in Ordnung #6 
Schön wäre es wenn Du etwas mehr über Bindeweise und verwendete Materialien sagen könntest |bla:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Okey Bondex habs geändert

Hoffe die Anleitungen taugen so n bisschen was . Ich binde nähmlich normalerweise nicht nach Bindeanleitungen, deshalb fällts mir auch etwas schwerer eine zu schreiben... . 

Entweder ich denk mir einfach direkt irgendwelche Muster aus 
(z.B. Die Streamer ) oder ich guck mir n paar Muster an und binde dann eine Fliege die mehr oder weniger wie ihr Vorbild aussieht (meist sieht sie eher weniger wie die Vorlage aus , ich find immer die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit an ner Fliege die mir so nicht gefällt...)

Achja ich finde im vergleich zu dem was du und einige andere hier abliefern sehen die von mir noch sehr stümperhaft aus


----------



## Stingray (3. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

STREAMER für Forelle.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (3. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für Norwegen . Mit und ohne Glitter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (3. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und noch eine.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (3. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eine für |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Thomas#6 
Und ich dachte schon du hast keine Zeit mehr zum Binden...


----------



## Siluris (4. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi @ll

Ich habe mich heute ein wenig mit meinemneuen Bindestock beschäftigt, und mir ein paar Musterl für meine Forellen gezimmert. Dabei habe ich heute zum ersten mal den " Parachut " probiert.
Wie wendet ihr eigentlich diese Technik an ?
Mir sind ständig irgendwelche Finger im Weg.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Du machst einfach eine Hehelklemme an den parachutegalgen mit der du dann den Foam oder anderes Flügelmaterial hochhälst. Fann hast Du 2 Händer Frei um die Hechel oder den CDC-Strang drumherum zu führen, dazu kannst Du dann eine weitere Hechelklemme verwenden! #h 
Ich habe eher ein Problem mit dem sauberen Abbinden der Hechel #q , so daß man den Knoten nicht so sieht!!! Da hilft dann eventuell nur eine Ladung Dubbing |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## Siluris (6. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke für die Info.

Parachutgalgen, so etwas gibt es ?
Hab ich nicht gewusst, aber ist eigentlich eh klar. Habe mir etwas gebastelt, und geht gleich viel einfacher. Danke

LG
Bernd


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So, ich habe mich jetzt mal etwas mit Meerforellenfliegen beschäftigt. Die Bindeanleitungen zu schreiben war mir zu aufwendig, weil die Fliegen teilweise kompliziert zu binden sind und viele Schritte beinhalten..


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch welche


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

noch was


----------



## fluefiske (7. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex !
Einfach Klasse.Was mir besonders auffällt,jede deiner Fliegen erzeugt durch die verwendeten Materialien viel Spiel im Wasser,sehr gute Voraussetzungen für den Fang,und nicht nur bei Meerforellen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@fluefiske
danke für Dein Lob! Hast Du vielleicht eine Ahnung wie man diesen (Bristle)Wurm korekt (Reihenfolge) bindet? Ich habe das einfach mit Fireline gemacht und eine Dubbingschlaufe mit Maraboufedern verzwirnt und diese mit Krampf zusammengebunden. Ich glaube allerdings daß das nicht sonderlich haltbar ist |kopfkrat Und außerdem kann es beim Wurf wohl leicht zu Verwicklungen kommen  Allerdings habe ich den Wurm mal in meinem Aquarium getestet, das sieht wirklich aus als würde er leben #6


----------



## fluefiske (7. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex !
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46259&page=3&pp=15

Ich habe zwar den Wurm noch nicht gebunden,mir aber einige Gedanken dazu gemacht.Ich probiere es mit einem dünnen Geflechtschlauch anstatt Fireline.Flexibel genug,aber nicht ganz so nervös.
Gismowolf hat eine gute Anleitung gebastelt.Besonders wichtig finde ich die Klebestellen alle 1cm . Ich werde es auch mal mit gegenrippen versuchen,um dem Drall entgegenzuwirken.Ich denke,daß es beim Wurf keine Probleme geben wird,denn der Haken ist ja am Ende der Fliege,sodaß der Wurm abrollen kann.
Es gibt noch viel zu tüfteln,packen wir´s an.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich glaube, daß der Wurm von Wolli nicht flexibel genug ist, die Bewegung wird doch sicher enorm durch die Stärke des Materials eingeschränkt???


----------



## gismowolf (8. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Björni!
Was verstehst Du unter flexibel genug?Das von mir verwendete Kevlarvorfach(das ich gerade zu Hause hatte) hat eine Tragkraft von 56kg(damit Du das im nächsten Angelgeräteladen ansehen und angreifen kannst:q).Ohne der zusätzlichen punktweisen Verklebung fiel das Würmchen bei senkrecht aufgestelltem Hakenschenkel herunter.Es machte zwar keinen Knick,aber einen kleinen Bogen.Man kann natürlich ein dünneres Vorfach dieser Art nehmen und hat dann sicher dadurch auch mehr Bewegung!Ich nehme an,daß auch ein weicheres Geflecht oder ein dünnerer Faden,der als Wicklungsträger verwendet wird,beim Einholen und heranzupfen des Wurmes auch nicht seitliche Ausbruchsbewegungen macht,sondern alle Bewegungen durch Sinkenlassen nach unten oder durch Heranziehen nach oben macht!!Da ist es dann fast ganz gleich,wie beweglich der Wurm ist!Besonderes Merkmal soll man jedoch auf 
das Material der Borsten haben!Da ist es ganz klar,daß die von Dir verwendeten 
Marabufächer beweglicher sind #6 und mehr Spiel erzeugen,als der von mir verwendete Christbaumschmuck!!!(Aber der muß auch einmal weg und zum Wegschmeißen ist er mir doch zu schade!)Man kann auch hergehen und ein Gummiband(Zugdämpfergummi zwischen Fliegenschnur und Vorfach)als Wicklungsträger verwenden!!:q  Aber das können wir ja im Zuge der heurigen Norge-Reise ausgiebig testen!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klar wir nehmen ja alle unser Bindezeug mit wenn dabei man nicht der Pickup platzt


----------



## Bondex (10. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal wieder getüdelt. Diese Teile sind für Nichtangler als Geschenk gebunden und haben daher auch keinerlei Namen! Da sie nicht gefischt werden sollen brauchen die Fische ja auch keine Speisekarte geliefert bekommen :q  |kopfkrat 
Also bitte nicht all so viel lästern, ich hab´s halt mal versucht und Versuch macht kluch, oder wie war dat nochmal |kopfkrat  #h Jedenfalls sind sie schön bunt


----------



## gismowolf (10. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Björni!
Und Du bist ganz sicher,daß da drauf keine Fische beißen wollen!???
Mein noch besser sehendes Auge ist entzückt!!!!!:q #6 #h
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Bondex (10. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Wolli
die Teile sind festgeklebt, wenn unbeding ein Fisch drauf beißen will muß er sich dafür ganz schön ins Zeug legen und eine Landpartie wagen!


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schaut mal......habe ich selbst gemacht!!!


----------



## gismowolf (12. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das habe ich stark angenommen,daß so ziemlich alles,was Du hier rein stellst,von Dir selbst gemacht wurde!!........oder?????????????????????????????? #h


----------



## levalex (12. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo zusammen.
ich hätte da mal ne frage an euch "bindegötter".
ich richte mir demnächst eine vitrine (mein gesellenstück ) mit fliegenfischerzubehör
ein. da sollen so sachen rein wie alte fliegenrollen usw usw.
neulich hab ich mir in den usa bei 3-2-1-meins eine alte weatley box ersteigert, die da auch rein soll!
nun meine konkrete frage an euch: könnte mir jemand von euch die ein oder andere
"terrestrial" fliege binden (käfer/grasshopper/ants möglichst naturgetreu) mit der ich die box
bestücken könnte? selbstverständlich gegen aufwandsentschädigung und so weiter!!
die fliegen sollen nicht zum fischen dienen, sondern meine vitrine schmücken....
wenn jemand lust dazu hätte, würde ich mich sehr freuen.....
einfach melden.

danke


----------



## Bondex (13. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Helfe dir da gerne weiter, mußt nur sagen was du genau haben willst und wie groß die Teile sein sollen. Vielleicht gefallen dir ja auch welche hier aus dem Board, das würde die Sache noch leichter machen, einfach verlinken und gut #6 
Natürlich mußt du dann auch ein Foto von Deiner Wand hier reinstellen wenn sie fertig ist


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal versucht mit Rebhuhnfedersegmenten bei Trockenfliegen die Flügel zu gestalten. Gut, es ist machbar, dauert aber deutlich länger als beispielsweise mit CDC oder Synthetikfasern


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Aber hat hier auch einer eine Ahnung wie man die Flügel dann auch noch so schön rund wie bei den gekauften hinbekommt? denn das ist ja eigendlich das Ziel bei den Segmentflügeln!


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch was


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Damit das hier mal weiter geht und nicht so langweilig wírd habe ich mal wieder etwas gebunden und extra für Euch fotoagriert... :q


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch mehr


----------



## hauki (11. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Sehen gut aus #h

Die meisten sind wohl Mefo-Fliegen, oder wie willst Du die fischen?

Montana´s habe ich auch schon gebunden - ein dankbares Muster für mich 

Petri
/hauki


----------



## hauki (11. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Noch ein PS:

auf Anregung aus diversen Posts (v.a. Gismowolf #h) habe ich letztens mal geräucherte Makrelen am Markt gekauft (lassen sich bei uns leider schlecht fangen) und die Häute getrocknet. Ein paar Nymphen habe ich damit schon gebunden, die Häute haben eine tolle Farbe, aber nach dem Binden hat man fischige Pfoten 

Bilder gibt´s leider (noch) keine.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (12. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hauki
in der Tat sind as Mefofliegen, aber die funzen sicher auch im Forellenpuff. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal antesten auch auf Barsch oder Bachforellen sollten die fängig sein denn die shrimps sind auf kleine 10er Haken gebunden. Man wundert sich ja immer was so alles fängt. Auf jeden Fall gehen die Teile unter und könnten vielleicht wie Naßfliegen oder leichte Nympfen gefischt werden


----------



## Lachsy (12. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

björn , mal wieder super fliegen  #6 

besonders meine lieblingsfliege die montana

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Lachsy
danke für´s Lob!!!


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe noch einmal versucht Segmentflügel einzubinden - es ging mir vielmehr um die Technik als darum eine richtige Royal Coachman zu binden, also nicht meckern.


----------



## fly-martin (14. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo

Tja - meine Lieblingsfliegen sind momentan Lachsfliegen. Diese versuche ich so einfach wie möglich zu binden so wie z.b. diese hier :







Das sind Silver Rats, die ich in der letzten Fisch und Fliege gesehen habe. Mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr in Skandinavien klappt...


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehen ja super aus!!! Wohin fährst du denn? In den meisten Fällen sollen die Lachse tief stehen, daher ist ein Ausbleien vielleicht angebracht, damit die Fliege schnell runter geht, gerade wenn die Ströhmung mal etwas stärker ist. Ein Kolege fischt recht erfolgreich extrem schwere Fliegen (in der Gaula und Mörrum) , die eigendlich mehr Spinner oder Blinker als eine Fliege sind, jedenfalls vom Gewicht her!


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal wieder getüdelt
Als Schlaufe eignet sich gesponnene Zahnseide bestens, allerdings riecht meine Fliege jetzt nach Mentol :q
Eine mit Schaumstoff gepolsterte Klammer hilft den Bart in Form zu pressen #6


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und so geht´s weiter
Goldphasanentippet läßt sich durch kochen in Wasser weich machen und dann anschließend auf einem Rohr trocknen. so erhält man einen perfekten Bogen #6 Mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixiert man die Materialien gegen Verrutschen bevor man neue Elemente oben drauf setzt.
Epoxy schließt den Knoten ab und formt ein schönes Köpfchen!


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und fertig ist der Besen


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|kopfkrat Kolding? Äääh doch schon   |supergri


----------



## meyerlein (25. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin, ich will auch mal:

Gruß Meyerlein


----------



## Medo (26. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ grosses M und kleine eyer:q

klasse Teile!

Aber das Lerne ich auch noch...

.... unter Aufsicht meines Heilers....:q


----------



## Rausreißer (26. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Also Jörg,
Du ja nun nich, echt, wirklich |rolleyes 
=Bondex und Meyer, absolute Eycatcher #6  #6  #6 
Genial.

R.R. #h


----------



## hauki (26. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@meyerlein
Welcome - schöne Fliegen von dir.
Meine Favoriten sind der Muddler und der Squirrel-Streamer.

@Bondex
Allerfeinst - Respekt. Wirst Du die auch fischen?

Grüsse #h
/hauki

PS: Morgen startet eine interessante Bindeausstellung im Deutschen Jagd- und Fischereimuseum. Freu mich schon die nächsten Tage mal hinzugehen. Wer mal nach München kommt: die läuft 3 Monate...


----------



## Bondex (26. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hauki
die wird nicht mehr gefischt, sie ist bereits verschenkt. Es sei denn sie kommt mal in die Versuchung an einem Lachsfluß wenn alle anderen Fliegen keinen Biß bringen, aber ich denke das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wahrscheinlicher ist, daß ich mir eine digitale Videokamera zulege und dann kleine Bindevideos drehe. Aber die kann man nicht online stellen oder???


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich habe schon mal etwas gebunden für die Bode und hoffe dort fliegen auch Maifliegen im Mai :q


----------



## meyerlein (27. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Bondex,
schöne Teile, sind die zweifarbigen extended boddies gefärbt oder hast du die dunklen Stellen eingebunden ? Wenn eingebunden, mein Respekt und Beschreibung erwünscht. Ich vesuch sowas gerade per Flechttechnik.
Zur Bode: Maifliegen im Mai.....hm...nimm mal lieber noch ein paar Nymphen mit !

Gruß und Petri im Harz


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nö ist die billige Eddingvariante :q , aber so genau schaut der Fisch ohnehin nicht #c Geflochten habe ich sowas auch schon und ich finde nicht das das unbedingt schwer ist ebenso wie das Binden der Segmente, aber es ist halt nich nötig  
Nympfen sind sowieso IMMER dabei genau wie Streamer #6


----------



## meyerlein (27. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,
dem Fisch ist das egal, mir aber nicht ! Mir geht halt einer ab:k, wenn ich sowas binde:q:q:q

#hmeyer


----------



## Bondex (28. April 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@meyerlein
dann stell mal schnell hier rein deine "Sexobjekte" :q


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

in der Bode war sie die "Abräumerfliege" besonders in schwarz gelb, denkbar sind aber auch diese Varianten der superfängigen Montana #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da fängst doch höchstens Schwule fische mit  =)


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich wurde von ollidaiwa gebeten diese Fliege für ihn einzustellen. Es ist seine erste selbstgebundene Fliege überhaupt eine upside down Jigkopffliege auf einem 4er Streamerhaken nach meinen Anweisungen gebunden. Ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen!


----------



## reverend (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dank sogenannter "Sedge Wings", einem Kunststoffgewebe, habe ich ein einfaches Köcherfliegenimitat entwickelt, das wesentlich einfacher zu binden ist als beispielsweise die "G+H Sedge (Goddard Caddis)". 

Auf den 10er-12er Haken wird zunächst eine Grundwicklung mit braunem Bindegarn aufgebracht. 
Dann wird eine Dubbingschlaufe gelegt und olivgrünes Antron eingewungen. 
Bindefaden in Richtung Öhr zurückwinden. 
Nun mit der Dubbingschlaufe bis ca 2mm vor dem Öhr ein konisches Abdomen formen. 
mit dem Bidegarn festlegen. 
Sedge Wing zurechtschneiden (1,5 x1,5cm großes quadratisches Stück querfalten - der Falz bildet den Rücken). 
Mit Bindegarn anwinden. 
Nun mit brauner Whitting 100 Hahnenhechel einen schönen Hechelkranz formen und mit bindegarn festlegen. 
Mit Bindegarn Köpfchen formen und Abschlussknoten binden. 
Die fertige Fliege mit dem Öhr senkrecht nach oben zum Lackieren einspannen, damit der Lack die Hechel zusätzlich fixiert.

Zur Verbesserung der Schwimmfähigkeit sollte diese Fliege vor dem Fischen mit Silikongel gefettet werden.


----------



## hauki (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nette Sedge, reverend #h

Passend zu Deinem Beitrag konnte ich in einem englischen Magazin (Flyfishing & Flytying) einen Tipp lesen, dass sich künstliche Sedgeflügel wohl auch gut aus benutzten Teebeuteln herstellen lassen  Diese sollen getrocknet werden (vorher Teesatz entfernen!), die restliche Verfahrensweise entspricht dann der des künstlichen Materials (ausschneiden etc.). Musterung kann mit dem Filzschreiber zusätzlich aufgebracht werden.

Ich benutze zur Zeit natürliches Flügelmaterial (Federn), die ich mit Tesafilm verstärke. Geht auch gut.

Kennt jemand die Palu-Sedges mit gesponnenem Rehhaar-Kopf?
Schwimmen super und brauchen keine Nachbehandlung mehr...

Grüsse & Petri
/hauki


----------



## reverend (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Teebeutel?|kopfkrat 

Die musst du aber vorher gut lackieren, damit die Flügel nicht beim ersten Kontakt mit Wasser schlapp herunterhängen wie nasses Klopapier.
Vielleicht wären Damenstrumpfreste, ebenfalls lackiert, eine weitere Alternative?

Einen Versuch wär's aber vielleicht schon mal wert:
Teebeutel von der späteren Oberseite her mit farblosem Nagellack stabilisieren und von unten her fetten.

Aber ob dieser Aufwand dafür steht?
Schließlich kosten diese Sedge-Wings wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So Freunde des Wedelns, ich habe mal wieder etwas zusammengezwirbelt und zwar habe ich mich diesmal mit verschiedenen Sedges befaßt. Zunächst erst mal einen Trockenfliegenhaken einspannen. Möglichst nicht zu klein #10 ist schon OK. Je nach Fliege nimmt man entweder einen geigen oder brauen Bindefaden oder für kleinere Köfchen einen Kevlarfaden. Jetzt wird wahlweise schon mal eine feine Grizzlyhechel eingebunden


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mit Eichhörnchendubbing dubben wir die Seide für den Körper. Ob olive oder dunkelbraun, es kommt auf das gewünschte Resultat an. Auf jeden Fall muß sehr eng gedubbt werden. Wichtig dabei ist es immer in die gleiche Richtung zu spinnen und nicht hin und her wie beim z.B. Zigarettendrehen. |bla: Wenn der Körper bis zur Hälfte, höchstens aber bis zu zweidrittel gewunden ist kann der Body mit der Hechel gerippt werden. Bei schlankeren Exemplaren wird diese Rippung weggelassen. Dadurch sinkt die Fliege dann aber beim Fischen auch etwas tiefer ein. Als Flügel nehemen wir wahlweise etwas CDC entweder die Spitzen der Federn oder einzelne Fibern (gebündelt). Dabei können auch verschiedene Farben gemischt werden. Ich habe hier dunkelbraun und olive ausgewählt.


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jetzt wird der Flügel oben auf den Schenkel gebunden. Bei Rehhaarflügeln eignet sich der Kevlarfaden am besten. Sitzt der Flügel schön fest, kann er mit etwas Sekundenkleber noch zusätzlich geischert werden bevor man die Hechel einbindet. 2 dicke Wildschweinborsten vom Ohr sind ideale Fühler für die Sedge.


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die helle Sedge hier wurde mit Körperhechel (Palmer) gebunden. Der Flügel ist aus CDC Spitzen. Die andere dunklere ist ohne Körperhechel und ist und nur mit CDC Fibern gebunden


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier nochmal alle zusammen


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

 hier noch was


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und hier ist noch was für Sommerdorschangler. Die Augen sind bei diesen beiden Typen aus Kunstoff damit die Fliege möglichst flach läuft


----------



## Bondex (5. August 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Forellenseefliegen

Hier habe ich nochmal was neues entwickelt, nachdem ich in DK diese Unmengen von Weißfischen in dem Forellenpuff entdeckt hatte.

Diese kleinen Mylarfischchen habe ich komplett mit Epoxy versiegelt. sie haben an der unterseite des Hakenschenkels eine Bleiseele, die die Fischche richtig schwer macht. Die Teile sinken echt gut und man könnte sie sogar mit der Spinnrute werfen.

Die bute Montana hat absichtlich keine Hechel und ist ebenfalls mit Blei vollgestopft, damit man auch die tief stehenden Forellen erwischt. Die Deutschlandfarben sollten sich eigendlich auch in DK bewären |supergri 

Kommen die Fische dann in der Dämmerung doch noch mal zu Oberfläche ,dann warten dort meine schwimmenden Schnaken (Daddy Long Legs) auf sie. |supergri 

Für das Mittelwasser habe ich die gummifüßler gebunden... |kopfkrat


----------



## polyzocker (25. August 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

tolle idee  wen ich aus meinem urlaub zurück bin mache ich mit 
polyzocker
horst puzicha
www.fliegenbindekreis.de#6 


			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männers !#h
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag von "Trutta":
> 
> ...


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe eben mit Rocker-on-rod Fliegen gebunden. Diese Fliege hat er gaaaanz alleine getüdelt und ich finde sie ist für seine allererste (ich habe ihm nur gesagt wie´s geht) echt super geworden! Hier ist sie #h


----------



## Rocker-on-rod (30. August 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oooooaaaach ... (errötend-auf-den-boden-schau)


----------



## hauki (30. August 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Glückwunsch zur ersten Selbstgebundenen.
Wird sicher nicht die Letzte sein... #h

Viel Spaß beim Tüddeln
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe auch mal wieder getüdelt und dabei sind diese Mefofliegen entstanden |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So hier kommen die versprochenen neuen Fliegen


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und hier sind noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und hier ist nochmehr butes Zeug


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ist noch was für Deutschlands Mefofreunde...


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und noch 4 Standartköder für´s Küstenfischen


----------



## Rocker-on-rod (6. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Is gut jetzt ... ;-)

Nächsten Montag bei dir tüdeln?


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich denke mal das geht klar! Habe da auch schon eine Ideewas wir tüdeln könnten! #6 |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@praetorianer
na wie fängig waren gestern Abend deine neugebundenen Meisterwerke? Lohnt´s schon wieder in unserem Bächlein? Ach ja vergiß die Fotos nicht!


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nanana wer wird denn gleich Hedgehogs binden?!!! Prima Teile! Besonders der obere ist mal was ganz neues - ist da ein Rührchen draufgeschoben oder hast Du nur extra fett gebunden?

Ich habe mich mal mit einer Mysisabwandlung der sogenannten Rentnerfliege beschäftigt. Diese soll überall und auf alles der Geheimtip sein. Einige haben offensichtlich nur noch dieses eine Muster in Ihrer Box, wie ich gelesen habe, und zwar für Süß-und Salzwasser :m


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@praetorianer
dann zeig mal her die neuen Teile...


----------



## Bondex (19. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

??? Sowas habe ich mal gebunden???  |kopfkrat Niemals!!! #c Sowas kriege ich doch gar nicht zustande  
Ne Michael du machst dich so langsam ganz gut #6 Nur weiter so und denk dran, manchmal muß man die Teile auch mal anbinden und fischen |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal wieder was Glitzerndes kreiert... |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier sind noch welche


----------



## Stingray (22. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mich mal an Popper-Fliegen aus Epoxy versucht. An der Lackierung muß ich noch arbeiten #d .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (22. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und noch eine.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (22. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Stingray

Moin Thomas,

Popper sollten eigentlich schwimmen und mit einer "Bugwelle" die Aufmerksamkeit der Fische zu gewinnen.

Ansonsten sehen Deine Epoxyfliegen besser aus als meine gestrigen Versuche. :m 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Thomas

klasse Teile! Hast Du die Körper auch selber geschnitzt? Welches Material hast Du genommen? Schaumstoff? Die Bemahlung ist doch nicht übel! Was sind das für Farben?


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Björn |wavey: 


Eine Palliette aus dem Bastelladen auf den Haken, Schwanz einbinden, eine Schicht Epoy auftragen und drehen und drehen. Lackieren ( habe Revellfarben für Modellbau genommen ). Wieder eine Schicht Epoxy auftragen und drehen und drehen. Dabei das Epoxy mit der Dubbingnadel so verteilen, das der Körper Konisch wird. Fertig.

PS : Danke noch mal für das Epoxy  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hört sich nach viel Aufwand an! Sind die Teile dann mit dem vielen Epoxi nicht extrem schwer? Die kann man doch dann mit der Fliegenrute nicht mehr werfen, oder? Und eigendlich sollen die Popper doch auch schwimmen bin ich der Meinung.


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

naja mit bondex und co , kann ich nicht mithalten, aber mal etwas von mir . Namensgeber war Winni, er nannte sie "die Graue Maus" die den hecht fangen wird  also bekam sie den namen nur auf Englisch 








mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schönes Monster! Hoffentlich bekommt der Esox da nicht das graue Bibbern und nimmt reiß aus!


----------



## Bondex (29. September 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe auch wieder ws zurechtgezwirbelt


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...das sind doch alles Angstausreden!!!


----------



## Rosi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex, nach den Gummifüßlern aus 960 sind die Dorsche morgens ( 4-6Uhr) wie wild. Woher nimmst du nur solche Ideen? 
Nun warte ich noch auf den Streamer mit phosphorisierendem Kopf. ( Vom Makrelenpaternoster ). Er müßte dicht am Grund bleiben.
Falls ich mir was wünschen darf


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi... wat für Ideen? 960??? Wovon redest Du nur?|kopfkrat 

Also Phosphofliegen habe ich bisher noch nicht getüdelt |bla: Hatte früher mal so´n Zeug, aber das ist mir eingetrocknet. In Niedersachsen habe ich noch Absperrband aus Phosphor vielleicht kann man damit was kreieren|kopfkrat 

Er müßte dicht am Grund bleiben.
machen doch alle Streamer wenn man einen Pilker vorschaltet :m


----------



## Rosi (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Na Bild Nr 960. Ich mußte mir schon Zettel mit Nummern schreiben, damit ich eure Fliegenbilder hier wiederfinde. Für einen Frischtüdler sind diese 67 Seiten eine super Sache. Ich habe eine ganze Menge davon ( versucht) nachgebunden und die Gummeline bringt wirklich einige Dorsche. Am besten fing die mit den roten Gummibeinen. Weil die Gummis bei manchem Biß ganz schön leiden, habe ich gleich 3 Paar nach unten gebunden. 
Einen Pilker will ich nicht, lieber einen sinkenden Sbiro.


----------



## Bondex (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi
jetzt habe ich verstanden was Du meinst! Versuche auch mal diese Variante: Dunkelrotes Nicedubb (ganz locker dubben) Goldhead und neonorange Beine/Fühler, ist´n Knaller wenn die Dorsche Krebse fressen, frag mich nicht warum...


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Rosi:
|good: Gratulation zum 1000. Posting in diesem Threat!!!#r 
|laola: |schild-g 
Hier mal was neues für Herbst und Winter...


----------



## Reisender (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Ist das hinter dem Drilling eine Plastik Manschette mit Flügel...Also wie ein stern  ???


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch 2 kleine Bildchen


----------



## Bondex (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Reisender
Was meinst Du denn?
Verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz.
Der Drilling wird von einem Gummischlauch gehalten wenn Du das meinst...
Un davor ist einfach etwas rote oder orange Faser als Büschel eingebunden.


----------



## Reisender (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Bondex
> 
> Ist das hinter dem Drilling eine Plastik Manschette mit Flügel...Also wie ein stern ???


 

Nein ich sehe!!!! das ist ein kleiner schlauch..........Schön gemacht.#h


----------



## gismowolf (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Super Fliegen,Björni!!Die hättest Du vor unserer Smölareise binden sollen,da hätte rob dann noch gewichtigere Drills filmen können!!


----------



## Bondex (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja die hätte man dann nur noch auf die richtige Tiefe (so 20-30 Meter) bringen müssen, mit ´ner #4-5 und Floatingleine, tierischer Ströhmung und Windstärke 5-7 nicht ganz so einfach#c :q


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Bondex,

Ich Fahre ja nun wieder mal nach hause........und habe schon einige Freunde hier im Saarland gefunden....|wavey: die auch der Fliege erlegen sind.|wavey: 

Der eine der übt noch und der andere der Bindet im Keller alles was er findet........Ich würde gerne ein Tausch anbieten |wavey:  einen Klasse Grillabend  mit allem was *Ihr* magt ......natürlich ist die ganze Familie eingeladen !!!(einen Wunsch habt ihr frei)  Gegend einige der schönen Fliegen die du gebunden hast......Und ich bringe auch noch ein Boarder mit der Fliegenfischen Liebt. :k :k 

Ach so !!! ich komme oder bin in Trappenkamp !!! das wirst du bestimmt auf deiner karte finden........


----------



## Stingray (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal wieder ein paar klägliche versuche zu binden  #d . Leider sind zwei der Bilder unscharf geworden #d .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Gernot

Achte mal auf den Haken von Fliege 1  . Danke noch mal #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So liebe Leute; damit das hier mal weitergeht habe ich mich derzeit mit Forellenpuffliegen beschäftigt. Hier sind die Ergebnisse


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr...
gut, sind eifache Modelle, aber ich denke mal recht fängig auf Rainies#c


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na gut die Woolys dürfen am Puff auch nicht fehlen, hier sind sie...:m


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ach ja die Dorsche dürfen auch nicht hungern. Hier die Ergebnisse:g


----------



## Jan0487 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nabend,
ich hab auch mal mein Fliegenbindestock hervorgekrammt 
und das ist dabei herausgekommen:

Mfg jan


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Jan,
Wilkommen im Club
schöne KÜSTEN-Fliegen!


----------



## Jan0487 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jo Danke 
Ich will mich demnächst an Epoxiefliegen ranwagen. :c Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tips für mich auf Lager?? 

Kann ich da stinknormalen 2. Komp Epoxieharz für benutzen oder gibbet da nen Spezielles Zeug für Fliegenbinder? 

Habe hier schon ein bischen rumgestöbert un einige Fliegen gefunden die ich umbedingt nachbinden muß :q Nach einem Jahr Bindepause muß ich da erstmal wieder reinkommen  |uhoh: 

Meine erfolge werde ich hier fleißig posten |rolleyes 

Mfg Jan


----------



## Flatfischer (18. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich will mich demnächst an Epoxiefliegen ranwagen. :c Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tips für mich auf Lager?? 

Kann ich da stinknormalen 2. Komp Epoxieharz für benutzen oder gibbet da nen Spezielles Zeug für Fliegenbinder? 

Habe hier schon ein bischen rumgestöbert un einige Fliegen gefunden die ich umbedingt nachbinden muß :q Nach einem Jahr Bindepause muß ich da erstmal wieder reinkommen  |uhoh: 

Meine erfolge werde ich hier fleißig posten |rolleyes 

Mfg Jan[/quote]

Hallo Jan, Zweikomponentenkleber aus dem Baumarkt reicht. Ich verwende Uhu-Schnellfest (blaue Packung, 20 Minuten Aushärtungszeit). Mit dem Kleber mit 5 Minuten Aushärtungszeit habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, das Zeug wird blitzartig fest und verfärbt sich mit der Zeit gelblich. Zur Fertigung von gleichmäßigen Körpern oder Köpfen aus Epoxy eignet sich ein Grillmotor (ca. 5 Euro) hervorragend. In die für den Grillspieß vorgesehene Öffnung stecke ich einfach ein Stück Hartschaum, in den die Fliege gesteckt wird. Beim Kleber immer etwas mehr Härter als Kleber nehmen; sonst bleibt die Verbindung klebrig.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## snoekbaars (18. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Also meine Erfahrungen decken sich größtenteils mit denen von Flatfisher.

Der 5MinutenEpoxy wird allerdings SEHR schnell gelb.

Der 20Minuten von Uhu aber auch nach Monaten/Jahren.
Meines Erachtens kommt es darauf an, wie lange und intensiv das Material UV-Licht ausgesetzt wird.

Ich habe schon einige aus Baumärkten, wie auch Solche zum Fliegenbinden ausprobiert.

Bis jetzt sind sie alle früher oder später gelb geworden.

Bis auf eine, die ich mal auf einer Flyfair in Hattem vor ca. 5 Jahren einem mir bekannten, hervorragendem Holländischen Fliegenbinder namens Ruben Groenendijk abgekauft hatte.

Die ist heute noch klar.

Auf den großen Epoxyflaschen stand als Markenname "Devcon", genau wie auf denen, die Page Rogers in ihren Bindevideos verwendete.

BTW: Weiß jemand, wo man den hier in Deutschland/Europa her bekommen kann? Ich wäre auch an 5- wie auch 20 Minuten interessiert.

Bis später
Ralph
P.S.: Hat schon mal jemand RutenbauEpoxy ausprobiert? Mit dem müßte es doch auch gehen.


----------



## Jan0487 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

rutenbauepoxie hätte ich reichlich hier das könnte ich glatt mal probieren


----------



## Rausreißer (18. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mensch Björn du haust hier ja wirklich tolle Bilder raus.
Danke dafür.
Die Fliegen von Stingray sind auch Super 
Muss man schon mal sagen.:m 
Danke auch für den Epoxi-Tipp von Ralph.#6 
Das Problem mit dem gelb werden kenne ich auch.
Ich habe das aber mehr auf ein ungenaues Verhältnis der Härter/Harz Kombination geschoben.
Weiss da jemand mehr?

@Jan, dann mal wilkommen on Board.

Gernot#h


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe hier auch mal wieder was für die See getüdelt


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Gernot
Danke für Dein Lob! 

ich benutze immer dieses Zeug von Conrad Elektronik. Das ist bisher auch nie gelb geworden und es ist auch nicht teuer


----------



## Flala - Flifi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich habe auch mal ein paar meiner (Küsten-) Fliegen geknipst, um sie hier reinzustellen. Hier erst einmal einige Garnelen:

Die erste ist eine Schwebegarnele nach einer Bindeanleitung aus der "Fliegenfischen". Den Stirnfortsatz (lat. _rostrum_) erreiche ich durch zurückbinden und kürzen des Bucktails, aus dem die Fühler gebunden sind.

Die Zweite ist ein echter Mini, gebunden auf Hakengröße 12, aber darauf stehen die Mefos bei wärmerem Wasser ja gelegentlich.

Das dritte Bild zeigt zwei etwas ungleiche Brüder. Die größere ist auf einen 1/0er gebunden (hätte ich grüne Fühler eingebunden würde die Fliege wohl wie eine Karotte aussehen...), die kleine auf einen 12er.

Die Fliegen sind nicht unbedingt große Kunstwerke, aber zum Fischen reicht es allemal.
Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Hier kommen noch mal zwei Borstenwürmer von mir.
Ich binde sie mit je einem Strang normaler und einem Strang Kaktus - Chenille mit einem sogenannten "Flachplating" auf eine Dacronschlaufe. Dieser Knoten findet unter anderem auch bei verlängerten Maifliegenkörpern Verwendung.
Außerdem verwende ich Goldköpfe, so kriegt man wenigstens eine vertikal schlängelnde Bewegung der Fliege hin, mit dem Horizontalen Schlängeln des Originals wird das schwierig.
Der güne Borstenwurm hat vorne einen zweiten Haken eingebunden, da er sehr lang ist, und so die Fehlbißquote etwas gesenkt werden kann.

Martin


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Flala - Flifi 
wilkommen im Club! schöne Teile, die du da gebunden hast. Wie bekommst Du hier so große Bilder rein? Welche Maße und Auflösung haben Deine Bilder? WelchesBildformat?
Die letzte finde ich besonders interessant. Vielleicht kannst Du mal eine Bindeanleitung hier reinstellen mit den Zwischenschritten in ´Bildern? Wäre echt klasse....


----------



## Rosi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Kyll, herzlich willkommen und da hast du uns ja tolle Teile reingestellt#6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

@Bondex
Die Fliegen habe ich bildfüllend aus ca. 10cm Entfernung mit einer Auflösung von 3 Megapixeln fotografiert, anschließend im Bearbeitungsprogramm ggf. noch zugeschnitten und dann die Pixelgröße auf die maximal erlaubten 650 Pixel in der Breite reduziert. Dann habe ich schrittweise die Pixelzahl weiter reduziert, bis die Datei ( .jpg) die maximal erlaubten 97,7 kb nicht mehr überschritt. Die Fotos haben so alle noch gut 500 bis 600 Pixel in der Breite behalten.
Mit der Bindeanleitung muß ich mal schauen, wann ich da zeitlich zu komme. Für die Knotentechnik müßte ich wohl eher eine Zeichnung reinstellen.  |kopfkrat 
Danke für das Lob!    |supergri 

Martin


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Kyllfischer 
auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen hier. Deine Fliegen sehen klasse aus. Was ist das grüne für ein Viech? Wasserwanze?

Flala - Flifi 
danke für die Info. Werde ich mal antesten beim nächsten Mal. Leider läuft mein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm derzeit noch nicht wieder nach der Neuinstallation meines Rechners


----------



## hauki (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Aaah - Marco, Du auch hier 
Willkommen an Board.

Bei Deinem Original habe ich schon den Haken gesucht...
Und die Klinkhåmer konnte ich ja schon "live" bewundern.

Nette Teile!

T.L.
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke für die Info. Werde mir wohl auch mal so fängige Nympfen binden:m 
Dies hier habe ich in der Zwischenzeit für die Mefos kreiert


----------



## Jan0487 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich hab das ganze mal mit 2 Komp. Flexcoat Rutenbaulack ausprobiert. 
Es geht aber das trocknen dauert 24 Stunden zZZzzzZZZzzzZZZz 

Deswegen hab ich mir heute UHU Plus Schnellfest epoxieharzkleber geholt 

Hab gerade mal nen paar testfliegen neben mir am drehen  Sobald ein paar ansehenliche Muster rauskommen werde ich sie hier posten 

Mfg Jan


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So, ich habe was für Pufforellen getüdelt, hier sind die neuen Teile


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und wenn´s dunkel wird kommt dieser Knabe dran#6


----------



## Stingray (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Björn #h 

Du machst also schon mal die Fliegen für 2006 an unserem Teich klar, oder :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mein kleiner Ausflug in die Welt der Lachsfliegen ...


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Stingray 
nö die wollten wir doch zusammen tüdeln 
 
Ace
wann fliegst Du denn nach Alaska? Im Ernst nicht übel!#6


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja Micha zeig mal her


----------



## Jan0487 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich hab meine ersten zwei Epoxiefliegen fertig. #6 


Die Schwarze hab ich aus der aktuellen Fliegenfischen nachgebunden


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

Da ich vor Jahresende nochmal die Entenschnäbel ärgern will, hab ich meine Box mit den entsprechenden Streamern rausgekramt, und ein paar Muster fürs Board fotografiert.
Die ersten zwei und der fünfte sind auf 6/0er gebunden, der 3. und 4. auf 3/0er.
Bei Nr.1 und Nr.5 habe ich das Bucktail erst nach vorne stehend eingebunden, dann nach hinten zurückgeklappt und wieder festgelegt. So entsteht, wie beim "Thundercreek Streamer" der große Kopf. Der hält allerdings nur eine gewisse Anzahl von Hechtdrills aus, wie man am Bild Nr.5 sieht. (Grins)
Die 6/0er Streamer sind etwa 13 cm lang, die 3/0er etwa 10 cm.

Schönes Wochenende!

Martin


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Dezember 2005)

*Bindeanleitung CrazyCharlie in Pink*

Moinsen.

Boardie jottweebee bat mich um eine Bindeanleitung für meine Abwandlung der CrazyCharlie.
Ich fische das Muster sehr häufig auf Mefos und am liebsten auf sauberem Grund. Wenn man die CC durchsacken lassen kann läuft sie ähnlich einem Gufi/Twister im Sägezahnmuster. Irgendwie macht die Trutten das wuschig.


kurzschenkliger Haken mit geradem Öhr Größe 6 - die Fliege wird Up/Sidedown gebunden/gefischt






Geht immer mit einer Grundwicklung los - weißer, 6er Faden






Den Faden weit in den Hakenbogen bringen und wieder zum Öhr führen






Große Kettenaugen unter den Haken anwinden und den Faden wieder in den Bogen wickeln






Um den Körper zu dubben nimmt man pinkes und transparentes Icedubbing






An den gewachsten Faden gemischt die Dubbings anheften






Mit dem Dubbingtwister die Schlaufe anlegen und festwinden






Den Faden wieder zu den Kettenaugen führen...


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und auf dem Bobbinhalter parken






Den Strang bis knapp vor die Augen wickeln und mit drei Schlägen fixieren










pinkes Polarfibre mit der Spitze zum Öhr kurz überfangen










ein paar Fibern Angelhair zum Öhr kurz überfangen









weißen Polarfuchs mit der Spitze zum Öhr kurz überfangen










Die Schwinge im Ganzen jetzt nach hinten klappen und den Ansatz überfangen














Den Kopf satt aber vorsichtig einlacken










Viel Spaß damit #h


----------



## Stingray (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Anleitung Tim #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jottweebee (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tim, danke für die prima Bindeanleitung.
Nimmst du auch noch andere Farbzusammenstellungen?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Anleitung Tim!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				jottweebee schrieb:
			
		

> Tim, danke für die prima Bindeanleitung.
> Nimmst du auch noch andere Farbzusammenstellungen?
> 
> Gruß Jürgen




Ich habe auch mit Blau/weiss , Rot/weiss , Gelb/weiss und Grün/weiss gefischt.
Pink/weiss lief aber irgendwie immer am besten.


----------



## davidpil (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi

wollt mal fragen ob man hier nur selber ausgedachte Fliegen reinstellen soll oder einfach alle?


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@davidpil - hier sollten selbstgebundene Fliegen mit kleinen Bauanleitungen rein


----------



## davidpil (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi

Also egal ob man die sich jetzt net selber ausgedacht hat?


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Du musst dir keine neuen Muster ausdenken David.

Nur sollten die Bilder hier von deinen Selbstgebunden stammen und nicht wild im I-net "zusammengeklaut" sein. 
Ob du hier _deine_ Variation einer RitzD oder _dein_ Phantasiemuster einstellst ist egal #h

Ist auch egal wie sie aussehen, Hauptsache du hast sie selbst gebunden.


----------



## davidpil (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi

alles klar!! dann stell ich dem nächst auch mal paar ein.


----------



## Meerforelle (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Moin 
Jetzt binde ich auch schon ca ein halbes Jahr meine Fliegen selber!!
Und ich wollte micherstmal für diese tollen Bindeanleitungen bedanken die einem Anfänger sehr helfen!!#6#6
Ich habe mich mal ans nachbinden der CC gemacht naja was soll ich sagen vergleichen kann man sie noch nicht mit Truttafriends aber ich finde man erkennt sie!!:m
Und nebenbei ist noch eine ZUfallsfliege entstanden und eine Art Glimmerreje.
ICh freue mich schon total auf das Fliegenbinden in Lübek








Gruß JAN|wavey:


----------



## davidpil (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hey

also ich find die sehen doch schon super aus!!


----------



## Stingray (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Meerforelle

Sehen Klasse aus #6 . Die fangen bestimmt ein paar Fische.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rosi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Anleitung Tim #6 .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



genau, wie ein kleiner Film#6


----------



## Torsten Rühl (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal meine Fliegen vom heutigen Tag. Was man nicht so alles macht wenn man krank ist und sich die Zeit vertreiben muss.





















Naja ist ja schon auf den Weg der Besserung und wenn man es sich überlegt kann man ja auch ne ganze Fliegendose voll machen.


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sind ja wieder geile Teile!!!
Ich habe auch wieder geknotet


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier geht´s noch weiter...:q


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex: Sind die Augen der Garnelen gekauft, oder brennst und lackierst du die selbst ?


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Mario
die Augen mache ich natürlich auch selber. Sie bestehen aus 0,30er Monofil das ich über oder besser neben der Kerze kurz anbrenne, dann sofort nach unten halte und anschließend auspuste. Dann hängt der Tropfen schön mittig nach unten. Auf diesen Tropfen kommt schwarzer Autobasislack und darüber ein kleiner Tropfen Epoxyd
Damit es lohnt mache ich immer gleich mehrere. Die klebe ich alle auf ein Stück Malertape und mache das mit einem weiteren Streifen dicht. So kann ich die Augen nicht verlieren und nach Bedarf entnehmen#6 |znaika:


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr Küstenfliegen


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

oder diese hier


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich mag gerne orange


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

aber auch andere Farben


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

Alter Schwede, da hast Du ja mal wieder richtig reingehaun, Bondex! Super Teile, da werde ich das eine oder andere Muster mal nachfriemeln müssen. Tolle Fotos!               #r 

Gruß!
Martin


----------



## fluefiske (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex !
Du scheinst ja in regelmässigen Abständen wahre Bindeanfälle zu bekommen.Habe Dich im Verdacht,dass Du die Viecher zum Anfüttern brauchst.Stört es Deine Frau nicht,wenn Deine Bobbinhand im Schlaf stundenlange kreisende Bewegungen vollführt ??? :q:q:q

Gruß Erich

Schauen aber gut aus.


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Flala - Flifi 
Danke für´s Lob, mal sehen ob sie auch so gut fangen!!! Aber momentn ist´s mir echt zu kalt zum Wedeln da sitze ich lieber am Bindetisch und träume vom Fischen.

fluefiske
Ja manchmal muß das eben sein, aber eine Frau? Dazu habne ich nun wirklich keine Zeit: Erst binden und dann jeden Tag anfüttern!!! Und krig mal so´ne Trockenfliege durch eine geschlossene Eisdecke, nicht einfach, nicht einfach! 

Diese beiden Teile mußten auc noch sein, aber da muß ich wohl noch etwas üben und studieren wie ich die Flügel vernünftig einbinde#c


----------



## Dietmar1975 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na wenn hier schon so viele fliegen und streamer vorgestellt werden, dann muss ich als neuling hier im board auch einen kleinen beitrag dazu leisten. hier ist einer meiner ersten selbstgebundenen streamer.


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wilkommen on board
Für´s erste nicht verkehrt auch die Proportionen stimmen schon. Vielleicht solltest Du einen anderen Faden nehmen der etwas dünner ist, dann werden die Knoten nicht so dick. Könntest mal Kevlar probieren


----------



## Dietmar1975 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Wilkommen on board
> Für´s erste nicht verkehrt auch die Proportionen stimmen schon. Vielleicht solltest Du einen anderen Faden nehmen der etwas dünner ist, dann werden die Knoten nicht so dick. Könntest mal Kevlar probieren


 
das werd ich machen, sobald ich besser zurecht komme mit den dünneren fäden. momentan bin ich froh, dass ich es mit diesen schaffe. übung macht den meister hab ich mal gehört. wichtig ist, dass der spassfaktor gegeben ist. hast du ein paar streamer für mich, die gängig sind und die ich auch schon binden kann?

das ist übrigens mein neuester barschjig. wie findest du ihn?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67673

|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na klar. Ich weiß ja nicht auf ws Du fischen willst aber hier sind einige fängige Muster von allem was dabei#h


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hir noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch welche|supergri #c


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier die sind auch noch neu:m


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich glaube Bondex hat zuviel Freizeit


----------



## davidpil (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi

hier ist auch einer von mir. Einer meiner ersten Hecht-Sreamer:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=38453&d=1136567197


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Von Freizeit kann ja keine Rede sein, muß doch ständig Fliegen binden!!!


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin zusammen!! #h

Mein Geltungsbedürfnis nötigt mich auch mal einige Kreationen beizusteuern!!


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... und noch drei:


----------



## Nils Lesniak (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die fliegen sind doch ganz nett .
Gefallen mir sehr gut für eine Kreation.
Nils


----------



## Torsten Rühl (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*






eine von den letzten Tagen


----------



## Nils Lesniak (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Echt gute Fliege .
Die fängt bestimmt auch sehr gut.
Nils


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

snoekbaars
schön buschig! Wofür sind die?

Torsten Rühl
kann Deine Kreation nicht sehen


----------



## snoekbaars (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> snoekbaars
> schön buschig! Wofür sind die?



Moin Bondex!

Je nach Größe ... Hecht/Zander/Rapfen/Barsch ... und wenn ein Wels Appetit haben sollte braucht er sich nicht zu zieren.
Auf  4/0 und 8/0er Haken sind die Dinger für Hecht, USD (wo nötig) gebunden für Zander. In kleineren Größen und RICHTIG knalligen Farben für Barsch (obwohl die auch schon auf 4/0er gebissen haben).
Meine Zukunftsvision ist, dass ich irgendwann in ferner Zukunft mal ein paar tiefe, langsam fliessende Oderlöcher finde, an die 12er Rute (hab ich noch nicht) den DeepDownandDirtyExpressSinker dran schnalle und eine 9/0er Version dieses Typs den Wallern vor die Mäuler treiben lasse oder zupfen werde. :q
EasternBigGame sozusagen!!


----------



## stephan_81 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo!
Freut mich, dass da noch jemand solche schmutzigen ideen hat wie ich! :m
werde mir auch noch  ein "leichtes" 12er rütchen  für diesen zweck zulegen!
allerdings werde ich damit den rhein bepflastern!
meine muster werden in kürze folgen!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Dietmar1975 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Kyllfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Na dann muss ich auch mal wieder:


 
was sind das für welche? sind das fliegen..........oder streamer......oder zu welcher gattung gehören die. bin da noch neu auf dem gebiet und kenne mich aus diesem grund noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das sind alles Wollybuggerartige Streamer


----------



## Dietmar1975 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier ist auch noch ein neuer barschjig von mir. wäre als reiner streamer bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nils Lesniak (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der ist bestimmt gut .
Ein Jigwolly bugger
Nils


----------



## Dietmar1975 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Nils Lesniak schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist bestimmt gut .
> Ein Jigwolly bugger
> Nils


 
danke für die blumen. nur die fachbegriffe hab ich noch nicht so drauf.

also "jig" ist klar
hmmm und "wolly" könnte von wollig stammen (der rumpf des jigs)
...nur was ist ein bugger?


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bugger heißt soviel wie Lümmel, Arsch, Mistkerl, *******r, Arschficker und so weiter
aber ich glaube das kann hier nicht gedruckt werden, es ist aber so!


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oh Mann#t  Ich muss unbedingt die Badwordliste überarbeiten|uhoh:


----------



## Dietmar1975 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...sozusagen der wollige jig lümmel... *lach*


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Timsen ich kann doch nichts dafür. Da standen sogar noch schlimmere Wörter im Übersetzer...


----------



## snoekbaars (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ist ein "Bug" nicht ne Wanze, oder Laus, oder so was? Ungeziefer jedenfalls.
Als ich früher mal programmierte nannte man das ausmerzen der Fehler eines Programmes z.B. "debugging".
Könnte es daher nicht ganz harmlos daher kommen, dass man bei den Ammies, da ja Fliegenfischen ursprünglich mal ein reines Insektenimitationsfischen war, alles was nicht "Flies" waren "Bugs" nannte, und ein undefinierbares Muster einfach eben "Bugger"?
Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## Stingray (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nee Nee !!! Bugs sind riesige Käfer die auf fremden Planeten bekämpft werden :q . Zu sehen im Dokumentar Film : Starship Troopers :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## südlicht (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Thomas!

Schon versucht nen "Brain-Bug" zu binden? :q :q :q


----------



## Stingray (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Thomas!
> 
> Schon versucht nen "Brain-Bug" zu binden? :q :q :q


 

Meine schwerste Rute ist eine 8er. Und dafür braucht man ja eine 8000er :q . Und der 1000/0er Haken rutscht mir immer aus dem Danvise :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dann kauf Dir doch den Hammer!


----------



## Dietmar1975 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

soso nen brain bug also................zum glück übersetzt man das nicht wörtlich.............also ein intelligentes ungeziefer...........hmm..........dann kannst du also alles binden........denn die meisten tiere dieser erde, ausgenommen der mensch, sind sehr intelligent. *lach*


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Ralph,


			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> snoekbaars
> schön buschig! Wofür sind die?


schöne Fliegen! Für unsere langsamfließenden Flüßchen und Kanäle in Brandenburg würde ich aber etwas weniger Material einsetzen. Gerade beim Fliegenbinden ist weniger oft mehr, die Fliege spielt dann einfach besser. Das Material erscheint mir auch recht steif ... ich kombiniere das ganz gerne mit Ghost-Fibre (siehe Pic). Allerdings ist das Spiel von einem Bunny aus Kaninchenfellstreifen mit keinem anderen Material zu erreichen 

Sehen wir uns heute abend?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tisie
sauber der Streamer! Der ist aus Karnienchen? Die Haare sehen so lang aus oder ist die Fliege so klein?

Ach ja kannst Du nochmal erklären oder fotografieren wie Du den Knoten im Vorfach gemacht hast?


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja kannst Du nochmal erklären oder fotografieren wie Du den Knoten im Vorfach gemacht hast?



Moin Björn,
der sieht aus, wie ein sogenannter Rapala-Knoten.
http://www.angelstube.de/knoten/rapalaknoten.htm

Funzt primstens zum Fliegen antüddeln. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

@Bondex
|schild-g zum Karnevalsposting (11 11)!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Dietmar1975 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal wieder ein foto.............wird doch langsam besser, oder was meint ihr?

|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex,



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> sauber der Streamer! Der ist aus Karnienchen? Die Haare sehen so lang aus oder ist die Fliege so klein?
> 
> Ach ja kannst Du nochmal erklären oder fotografieren wie Du den Knoten im Vorfach gemacht hast?


nein, der Stramer ist gut handlang und aus diesen relativ steifen Kringelkunstfasern (die korrekte Bezeichnung fällt mir gerade nicht ein) sowie Ghost-Fibre gebunden. Durch die Kombination von steifen und weichen Materialien bleibt die Form relativ stabil und der Streamer entwickelt trotzdem etwas Eigenleben. Ich habe dieses Muster zwei Jahre intensiv auf Hecht gefischt und auch ganz gut gefangen, aber ein Streamer aus weichen Naturmaterialien (Marabou, Kaninchenfellstreifen) spielt einfach besser.

Der Knoten ist ein abgewandelter Rapala-Knoten ... mit Hardmono führe ich das Schnurende nicht 4-5 mal um das Vorfach, sondern nur einmal. Hält super! Allerdings würde ich Hardmono zum Hechtfischen nur noch mit Einschränkung empfehlen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*






meine Fliege soll auch mal in die Gallerie. Muss noch ein wenig verändert werden doch die 8 Stunden arbeit lassen mich ein wenig Stolz sein.

Aber so ist das wenn man nen Krankenschein hat und nichts machen darf.


----------



## davidpil (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi Thorsten

wie macht man so schöne/realistische Fliegen/Libellen? Das macht man doch mit ganz anderem Material, oder? Ech genial!!


----------



## Stingray (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Torsten Rühl

Sahne Teil #6 . Die braucht man auch nicht mehr werfen. Sondern man läßt sie wie ein Drachen steigen. Oder |supergri ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das Material was ich benutzt habe: ein gelben Foamstreifen für den Körper und das Schwänzchen, ein schwarzes Stück für das Köpfenchen,
Folie für die Flügel, eine Hechelfeder für die Ader auf dem Schwänzchen, Kupferdraht und Pfauengras für die Beinchen,fürd en Kragen eine Straussenfeder. Um alles Farbig zu machen am Körper hab ich Edding benutz in Braun. Die Flügel sind mit Window-Colour und Edding gefärbt.

Damit alles hält - Epoxy - gibt auch Realität.

Also alles was in einem Bindekoffer vorhanden sein sollte.

Nur die Zeit sollte man haben. Ich hab 8 Stunden dran getüddelt.


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal was neues von mir. Aber nur reine Gebrauchsmuster


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und weter geht´s


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch  was Trockenes


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch was Winziges


----------



## Dietmar1975 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was Trockenes


 
hallo, du hast hier diesen









vorgstellt. wollt mal nachfragen aus welchem material der grüne körper ist?

wäre nett von dir das zu verraten. danke


----------



## Tisie (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex,


			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal was neues von mir. Aber nur reine Gebrauchsmuster


hey, was heißt denn hier "aber nur Gebrauchsmuster" ... die beste Flieg ist die, die Fische fängt und das machen Deine tollen Fliegen ganz sicher 

Wie bekommst Du eigentlich die glänzenden Köpfchen hin? Welchen Bindelack verwendest Du?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dietmar1975 
das war Squirril dubbing also Eichhörnchen


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tisie
Die Köpfe sind bei den größeren Fliegen aus Epoxyd Harz 2K und bei den Trockenfliegen versiegele ich mit Yachtlack


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich war mal wieder tätig#c


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und wo ich schon mal dabei bin...:m


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

eine hab ich noch...


----------



## snoekbaars (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Björn!!

Wirklich SCHICKE Fliegen welche Du zuletzt reinstelltest.

Ich finde der Stil Deiner Fliegen hat sich über die Zeit immens verbessert.
Sehr harmonisch und von den Proportionen her sehr gut.

Mittlerweile würde ich Dich als Profi einstufen.
Wirklich sehr ausgereift, Deine Muster. Die könntest Du verkaufen.

So wie Deine ergebnisse mittlerweile aussehen würde ich auch gerne biden können. Nur gelingen sie mir nicht immer so gut.

Beste Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Björn!!
> 
> Wirklich SCHICKE Fliegen welche Du zuletzt reinstelltest.
> 
> ...




Meine Worte Ralph :m 

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Schmucke  Fliegen #6 
Obwohl, die Snoekbars-Garnelen waren alle 21 sehr genau gebunden #6 
Ich darf das sagen, den ich hatte ja alle in der Hand.
By the Way, ist hier irgend jemand mit Interesse an einem 3. AB Swap beim mitlesen? (Ich könnte ja schon wieder..|rotwerden )


Björn, sage doch mal auf welchem Haken Du die letzten Fliegen gebunden hast. Hayabusa? #c 

Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Gernot! #h 

Danke für die Blumen!|rotwerden 

Ganz besonders bei meinen Swaps die ich mal hier, mal dort mitmachen durfte habe ich beim Binden möglichst gleichartiger Muster am Meisten dazu gelernt, vor allem was die Proportionen anbetrifft.:m 
3. AB-Swap ist gut!#6 
Ist eigentlich logisch. Wir sollten langsam wieder Butter bei die Fische tun!
Also ... guckt Euch ein Thema aus und ich mache den Master wenn es kein Anderer machen will!
Mein Angebot steht.:g 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ralph, da bin ich vom gleichen Holz.
Stephan ist eigentlich dran, wenn ich das geschriebene Wort unter diesen vielen Beiträgen richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

Ich sehe Stephan beim Umzug von Medo am nächsten Wochenende.

Bis dahin warte ich. Bin schon auf das nächste Thema gespannt. 

Gernot#h


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi und danke für die Blumen.
Gernot du meinst sicher die silbernen Streamerhaken?! Das sind VMC-Salzwasserstreamerhaken 7070 PS #6
Die Naßfliegen auf Mustad #10 und 12 und die Trockenfliegen auf #14er Trockenfliegenhaken. Habe letzte Zeit viel Bücher gelesen und mußte mal wieder knüpfen.
Mit den Lachsfederfliegen bin ich noch nicht so weit, das ist aber auch sauschwer!


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ist noch schnell ein Foto davon
Als ich beim Kopfknoten war habe ich bemerkt, daß ich den Goldphasanschwanz vergessen habe#q :c


----------



## Tisie (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Ralph,



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Also ... guckt Euch ein Thema aus und ich mache den Master wenn es kein Anderer machen will!
> Mein Angebot steht.:g
> 
> Bis später
> Ralph



super Idee mit dem Swap ... als Thema würde ich Frühjahr's Fliegen für MeeFo vorschlagen und der Swap müßte bis Mitte März durch sein :q 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja Also Ich Wäre Dann Auch Wieder Dabei


----------



## Rosi (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Björn, in Post 1129, die letzte Fliege, was hat die denn für ein Ei auf dem Rücken? Welches Insekt immitiert sie? Woraus ist das Ei und wie hast du das so schön glatt bekommen?
Mal so frei weg gefragt


----------



## SB-Canerods (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,
[editiert wegen Schleichwerbung, wegen seriöser Werbung kannst Du unter werbung@anglerboard.de nachfragen, by Thomas9904]]


----------



## fly-martin (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi

Bei dem gelben Buckel dürfte es sich bei dieser Fliege um eine Schwimm und Sichthilfe handeln.

Meistens wir soetwas bei Fliegen für stärker strömenten Wasser gemacht, damit die Fliege sichtbar ist ( ich hab davon etliche in meiner Kiste; der gelbe Buckel ist für die Fische dann nicht sichtbar = Sichthilfe )

Es gibt allerdings auch Aufsteiger, die mit so einem Buckel gebunden werden. Diese sollen dann Fliegen imitieren, die gerade an der Wasseroberfläche schlüpfen.


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Rosi
genau wie fly-martin das schon sagt. Es ist eine Sicht und Schwimmhilfe. Man hat normalerweise Flügel eingebunden, die lasse ich aber bei der Helikopterbindeweise weg. Der Foam aus dem die Flügelscheide entsteht wird einfach doppelt eingebunden und dann die entstehende Schlauf mit dem Bindefaden und der Hechelfeder umfangen. Die Farbe spielt kaum eine Rolle weil der Fisch sie nicht sehen kann (bei Trockenfliegen) Bei Emergern wird der Brustpanzer meist aus Dubbing und Federsegmente dargestellt. Dort ist Braun oder beige oft der Renner. 
Die Fliege ist ein Allerweltsmuster und kann eine Mücke, eine Eintagsfliege oder auch eine Spinne immitieren. Es hängt von der Größe ab was der Fisch davon hält (aber das weiß man meist sowieso nicht) vielleicht einfach ein Insekt (Gruppenmuster)


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Damit es auch mal wieder was zu sehen gibt habe ich diese Restefliegen getüdelt#c 
Das Dubbing für die Garnelen habe ich aus den Restflusen des Minnows gewonnen|supergri


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Björn,
schöne Reste, besonders die errötete Garnele#6

Ich hatte sofort an eine Spinne gedacht, die ihre Nachkommen auf dem Rücken schützt. An Trockenfliegen hab ich mich noch nicht gewagt. Wer die benötigt, muß auch mit einer Fliegenrute umgehen können. Oder endlos Geduld haben beim Einkurbeln.


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Rosi
Trockenfliegen sind doch fast am einfachsten wenn man sie nicht mit aufwendigen Flügeln bindet. Ist meist auch nicht nötig, fangen tun sie trotzdem. Und werfen lassen sich Trockenfliegen besser als schwere Naßfliegen finde ich.


----------



## schwarzacht (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi ! noch mal etwas zum Fliegenbinden
schaut mal unter 

www.foellmiflytyer.ch

nach .eine sehr gute seite

tschüß jens


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe mal wieder was nettes getüdelt


----------



## fischfan112 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi leute ....wollt nur sagen dass eure fliegen der hammer sind und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mehr trockenfliegen für forelle und äsche reinmachen könnt ...die würden mich brennendst interessieren


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

fischfan112
da sind doch schon einige drin!
Sag mal ist das das Elsdorf bei Zeven wo du wohnst?


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mal fragen ob ihr mehr trockenfliegen für forelle und äsche reinmachen könnt ...



Na das ist doch mal ein Wieder-Einstieg nach fast 2 Jahren. Hatte einfach keine Zeit mehr für das Einstellen unserer Muster.

Die Trockenfliegen sind allerdings von meiner Frau. Gott erhalte mir meine Gesundheit und die Bindekunst meiner Frau|rolleyes


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...und noch drei von meiner Süssen.

Anfragen zur Begleitung an den Forellenbach zwecks Nachbinden eines Muster richtet Ihr bitte an belle-hro, kto-Nr. ......|supergri |supergri


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sooo, nu genug von meiner Frau, nu ich.. Bin ja mehr der Mefo-Fliegen-Fan. Bei dem sch... langen Winter, sind schon einige Muster zusammen gekommen.
*Winnie Puh´s Ferkel*
Eigentlich das Pink Fyggi-Muster. Aber mein vierjähriger
Sohn, als Winnie Puh-Fan bekannt, hat der Mama 
gesagt nach was es aussieht: "Mama... Papa hat Ferkel 
an den Haken gefesselt" |supergri 
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8
Bindefaden: 6/0 rot
Schwanz: zwei Stücke aus weissem Gummiband
Körper: Dubbing Seal Pink
Rippung: ovales Silbertinsel
Fühler: zwei Stücke aus weissem Gummiband


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Belle´s Ally Shrimp*
Meine eigene Version von dem berühmten Ally Shrimp. 
Damit werd ich bestimmt berühmt!|rolleyes 
Haken: Gr.4 VMC Streamer
Bindefaden: 6/0 rot
Schwanz: syntetic Hair rot, Crystal Flash Pearl
Körper: halbrote, halb schwarze Bindeseide
Rippung: oval Silbertinsel
Unterflügel: Zickel natur dunkel
Oberflügel: Zwickel natur hell, Goldfasan-Tippet
Hechel: rote Hahnenfeder


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Mr. Frost*
Wie der Name schon sagt: Winterfliege, blaue/grüne/rote Variante
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr. 6
Bindefaden: 6/0 Neongelb/rot
Schwanz: Crystal Flash Pearl
Körper: hinten blaues/gelb/rot Chenille, vorne Kaktus-Chenille Pearl
Kopf: blaue/grüne/rote Kunststoffperle


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Tangläufer red*
Rote Tangläufervariante. Sieht giftig aus der Bengel. 
Wurde von meiner Frau als missraten beurteilt, sie is
ja soooo streng... :c  Die erste Forelle damit wird sie 
eines besseren belehren.:g 
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr. 8
Bindefaden: 6/0 rot
Schwanz: Fibern von roter Hahnenfeder und zwei roten Hahnenfederspitzen
Augen: zwei kleine rote Perlen auf Draht
Körper: rotes Seal Dubbing, Hahnenhechel Dun
Panzer: drei verdrehte Pfauengräser


----------



## belle-hro (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier is noch eine, von meiner Frau.


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Belle, ihr sitzt wohl immer abends am warmen Bindestock? 

Feine Sachen entwirft deine Frau. Ich möchte fragen, wie sie die Perlen über die Haken bekommt. Meistens sind die Löcher doch zu klein.


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Sind die aus Glas oder Kunststoff? Gummiperlen wären vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## belle-hro (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Belle, ihr sitzt wohl immer abends am warmen Bindestock?
> Feine Sachen entwirft deine Frau. Ich möchte fragen, wie sie die Perlen über die Haken bekommt. Meistens sind die Löcher doch zu klein.



Moin Ihr Lieben.|wavey: 
Jo so issas! Nachdem Eva sich bitterböse beschwert hat, dass wir nicht mehr zusammen binden, konnt ich doch nich nein sagen 
Gruß von Eva zurück, fragt wann Du Zeit hast zum Tüdeln. Kann ja nen Trio-Tüdel-Abend werden und dann Deinen Mann bekehren :m 

Die Perlen sind verschiedene Kunststoffperlen (Stopperperlen o.ä.), die ich mit dem Dremel aufgebohrt habe. Man find so schlecht farbige Perlen die über den Hakenbogen passen:c 
4 von 5 Perlen platzen nicht, man muss nur vorsichtig bohren. Die Schlagbohrmaschine ist nicht das richtige Werkzeug #d 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## belle-hro (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und nochmal drei Fusselteile. Man weiss gar nich wat zuerst machen: tüddeln oder fotografdingens |kopfkrat 
Mit diesem kleinen Kerl werd ich grosse Mefos fangen!#6 
*Tangläufer*
Haken: Mustad Gr.10
Bindefaden: 8/0 braun
Schwanz: 2 kleine Hechelspitzen braun
Augen: 2 schwarze Miniperlen
Körper: Dubbing Seal brown, braune Hahnenhechel
Rippung: ovales Kupfertinsel
Panzer: Shrimp-Platten grau


----------



## belle-hro (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie meine Frau auf diesen Namen gekommen ist?
Weiß der Geier! Hauptsache sie fängt Fisch! 
*Eva´s schwarze Hexe*
Haken: Kamasan Streamer kurz Gr.6 (Warum nu ausgerechnet      diesen..|kopfkrat )
Bindefaden: 6/0 schwarz
Schwanz: Fibern einer schwarzen Hahnenfeder
Körper: schwarzes Chenille
Schwinge: zwei schwarze Hahnenfedern
Kopf: schwarze Hahnenhechel


----------



## belle-hro (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie ich finde die schönste Magnusvariante. Ob die Mefos 
das auch so sehen?|kopfkrat 
*Orange Magnus*
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr. 6
Bindefaden: 6/0 rot
Schwanz: Fibern von Goldfasanbrust
Körper: grünes Glitzerchenille, Grizzlyhechel
Kopf: Kettenaugen, orange Hahnenhechel


----------



## belle-hro (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oh man,#d 

schon wieder 5cm weisses Zeuch und 1,4 Grad Wassertemperatur (lt. BSH) vor Warnemünde. Na dat wird dauern midde Fische :c 

Wenn dat so weiter geht, ham wir bis Anfang Mai den 2.000 Beitrag hier :g 

Also tüddeln..... dann können wir die Salmoniden damit anfüttern :q :q


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Eva und Belle, nette Einladung, von mir aus sofort.
Ist ein Dremel so ein kleiner Handbohrer? Ich muß euch mal auf die Finger sehen, wenn die Perle dann festgebunden wird. Sie muß doch wackeln, mit so einem großen Loch. Oder klebt man die fest?
Die schwarze Hexe sieht furchtbar aus


----------



## belle-hro (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Eva und Belle, nette Einladung, von mir aus sofort.
> Ist ein Dremel so ein kleiner Handbohrer? Ich muß euch mal auf die Finger sehen, wenn die Perle dann festgebunden wird. Sie muß doch wackeln, mit so einem großen Loch. Oder klebt man die fest?
> Die schwarze Hexe sieht furchtbar aus



Moin Rosi.
Telefon-Dingens äh nummer haste, bimmel mal durch, find sich bestimmt nen Tach.:b 
Der Dremel is tatsächlich son Handbohrer. Metallbohrer der Größe 2mm oder 3mm. Wenn die Perle über den Hakenkopf rutscht, einfach mit Bindegarn unterfüttern und mit Sekundenkleber festbappen.

Gruß
Belle |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@belle-hro
Schöne Fliegen und tolle Beschreibung. Mach weiter so, dann ist endlich mal wieder was los hier im Tröööt


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mahlzeit zusammen...

nachdem ich ja schon ne ganze weile hier mitlese, will ich auch mal ein wenig konstruktiv sein...

dieser streamer ist so gerade eben entstanden, ziel war es etwas für den forellenteich zu binden. hoffe ich habe damit erfolg. ansonsten sollte es damit auch gut auf barsch und döbel klappen.


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... und weiter gehts...


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... ein klein wenig noch...


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

... ja, bald ist es soweit...


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...taddadadatada..... 

hoffe er gefällt euch...

schöne grüsse wünscht christian!!!


----------



## Stingray (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ CrazyLoop

Sieht Erfolgversprechend aus. Den muß ich mal in anderen Farben nachtüddeln.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch die materialliste...

haken: 12 extra lang
Faden: schwarz
rippung: silbertinsel
rücken: zonkerstrip
dubbing: hase
kopf: dubbing strang schwarz/grau
augen: 3d stick eyes

so nun wars das aber...

tschööööööö


----------



## CrazyLoop (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@stingray

morgen bekomme ich neuen bindestoff  , dann werd ich den noch in ein paar anderen farbe tüddeln. ich denke vor allem in schockigen farben wird der am forellenteich laufen... 
der badewannentest verlief äusserst vielversprechend :k


----------



## belle-hro (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				BondexMach weiter so schrieb:
			
		

> Siehstdu, hat schon gefruchtet|rolleyes
> Achja, "Trööt" find ich gut, hat so was elefantöses(bei fast 1200 Beiträgen passt das). Also Tüddelt Mädels, bis der Server platzt
> 
> Hab auch noch welche geknipst, geht gleich los....


----------



## belle-hro (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ein völlig missratendes Nachbinden eines Muster aus der R&R.
Aber es gefiel mir hinterher besser als die Vorlage. Die Mefos werden 
es mir danken.
*Belle´s tanzende Garnele*
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8
Bindefaden 8/0 weiss oder schwarz
Schwanz: Crystal Flash silber
Dubbing: Seal grau
Zwischenhechel: braune Hahnenfeder
Körper:Angel Hair Pearl gedubbt
Kopfhechel: schwarze Hahnenfeder


----------



## belle-hro (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eine von unzähligen Varianten des Magnus.:b  Ob es den Mefos
nicht völlig egal sein kann?|kopfkrat 
*Black Marabou Magnus*
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8 oder 10
Bindefaden 8/0 rot
Schwanz: Marabou schwarz
Rippung: flaches Silbertinsel
Körper: schwarze Hahnenhechel
Kopf: Kettenaugen silber


----------



## belle-hro (8. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*So eine noch! Danach werd ich meine Kinder abfüttern, ins Bett bringen und wedder an den Tüddeltisch...es juckt schon wieder inne Fingers*

Meine Frau und ihr Ausflug in die Welt der Küstenfliegen.
Verdammt... wer macht mir jetzt meine Trockenfliegen, wenn
sie Gefallen an diesen Dingern findet.#q 
*Eva´s Garnele*
Haken: VMC Streamerhaken Gr. 6
Bindefaden: 6/0 schwarz
Schwanz: braune Hahnenfibern, Crystal Flash Pearl
Augen: Kettenaugen silber
Beine: braune Hahnenhechel
Körper: Dubbing Seal braun
Rippung: schmales Flachtinsel silber
Panzer: Shrimp Platte Pearl


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jetzt dreht aber einer durch|supergri #6 
aber mach mal weiter so, dann kommst Du in den Fliegenbindehimmel und kannst dann mit Engelshaar tüdeln|supergri 
Das mit den Trockenfliegen habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden? Die willst Du nicht tüdeln oder Deine Frau nicht mehr oder wie?
Ansonsten her mit den Fotos#h 

Ach ja auch der Matuka-Streamer war klasse! Interessante Bindeweise. Blos halten die Augen denn gut am Dubbing?;+


----------



## belle-hro (9. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> dann kommst Du in den Fliegenbindehimmel und kannst dann mit Engelshaar tüdeln?


Angelhair pearl oder silver? |kopfkrat |supergri 


			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Trockenfliegen habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden? Die willst Du nicht tüdeln oder Deine Frau nicht mehr oder wie?


Ich tüddel lieber die Puff/Streamer/Mefo-Muster ans Eisen, Eva eher die Trockendinger. Böse Zungen hier in meiner Umgebung behaupten, sie könne besser binden als ich |krach: . Ich lass sie in dem Glauben|rolleyes  und hab mehr Zeit zum Wedeln. Wenn die Zeit ran ist, nehm ich mir die Trockenmuster meiner Frau und fang mir Bachies und Regenbogen. Und jetzt stell Dir vor, ich müsste das alles selber machen|rolleyes 

*Apropo Zitat... Heute 03:02.... Nachtschicht oder Schlaflosigkeit? Da lag ich schon auf der faulen Haut.... Eva hat mich erst gegen 5 Uhr runtergelassen :g *


----------



## belle-hro (9. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*duuuurchdrehen.....* von gestern abend:
An Süsswassereinläufen in den letzten Jahren der Bringer!
*Seestichling*
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8
Bindefaden: 6/0 olive
Schwanz: olive Maraboufibern
Körper: grünes Glitzerchenille
Unterschwinge: rote Fibern (Goldfasan o.ä.) 
Oberschwinge: Zwickel natur braun, oliv Marabou


----------



## CrazyLoop (9. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja auch der Matuka-Streamer war klasse! Interessante Bindeweise. Blos halten die Augen denn gut am Dubbing?;+




ich denke mal sie werden ne gute weile halten... sicher die augen immer noch mit nem tropfen sekundenkleber.

werde gleich noch ein paar verschiedene farben ausprobieren, stell dann noch nen foto rein.

bis denne... sgat christian


----------



## Rosi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Diese Fliegen werden nicht mit der Fliegenrute geworfen, sondern mit dem Sbirulino. Deshalb ist es egal wie schwer sie sind.
Meine Lieblinge sind unbeschwert, aber auf große Streamerhaken gebunden. Die zweite, die mit den Gummibeinen, hat am meisten gefangen. Ein Beinchen ist schon ab.

Anhang anzeigen 41031
Anhang anzeigen 41032

Anhang anzeigen 41033
Anhang anzeigen 41034


----------



## Rosi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nun noch die Meerforellenfänger für klares, kaltes Wasser am Tag.
Anhang anzeigen 41035
Anhang anzeigen 41036
Anhang anzeigen 41038



Und ein Garnelchen
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 41037

Mit den Garnelen habe ich allerdings noch nie was gefangen.


----------



## Bondex (10. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

belle-hro
Trockenfliegen sind doch nicht sooo schwer zu binden. Vielleicht hilft Deine Frau Dir etwas dabei, hihihi.

Rosi
Hast Du dasMarabou mit Schlaufe eingebunden?


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mit 6 Schlaufen. Mitte, rechts, links, zwischen Mitte R/L und zum Schluß nochmal Mitte.

Hier ist noch eine wuscheliche
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 41039


----------



## belle-hro (10. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Rosi |wavey: 

Schicke Fusselteile #r  Ich wusst schon immer dat Du Talent hast!

Wat sind das für Augen bei dem braunen Streamer, Teddyaugen|kopfkrat 

@Bondex
:g ja,ja bohr noch in der Wunde :g  Eva hat nu mal dat Talent, das nutz ich gnadenlos aus:  Kann mich dann zu 100% auf die Küstenfussel konzentrieren #6 
Gruß
Belle


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Keine Teddyaugen, es sind flache Perlen aus Stein. Die gibt es dort, wo Eva auch das ganze dünne Glitzerzeuch aussucht. Alle Farben und Formen. Ich nehme ein Stück 30ger Mono, 4fach Schlaufenknoten, dann 2 Perlen drüber, noch so ein Knoten und fertig. Die kleine Schlaufe wird in den Kopf eingebunden, deshalb ist er so lang. Kürzer wird echt fummelig|bla:
Das geht mit allen Perlen.

Hier ist noch so eine Süße. Bei der habe ich geübt, deshalb ist der Kopf etwas wirr.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 41040


----------



## belle-hro (11. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal ne Puff-Fliege. Hab damit gute Forellen gezupft. Als ich damals regelmäßig auch die dänischen Auen befischt habe, sind auf dieses Muster auch die Bachies da reingefallen (lang is her :c )

*blaue Libelle*
Haken: Kamasan Trockenhaken Gr. 10 oder 12
Bindefaden: Bindeseide blau
Schwanz: 80 er Mono (eine Seite abgeflacht mit Skalpell fürs einbinden)
Körper: Bindeseide blau
Rippung: ovales Silbertinsel
Flügel: Hahnenhechel blau (Kingfisher blue o.ä.)
Rücken: 3 verdrehte Pfauengräser
Augen: Kettenaugen schwarz (wahlweise Metall oder Plastik)

Foto guckst Du hier


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ist Baby Doll etwas abgewandelt. 
Anhang anzeigen 41041
Anhang anzeigen 41042

Anhang anzeigen 41043
Anhang anzeigen 41044



Dieser ist aus Grannen vom Marderhundschwanz. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 41045

Die Augen sind beschwert, sie wird upside geführt, also der Haken zeigt nach oben.


----------



## belle-hro (13. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ham am WE wieder getüddelt. Hier einige Ergenisse:
Meine Frau hat Bock auf Shrimps, egal ob aufn Teller 
oder am Bindestock.
*Eva´s Glitzer-Shrimp*
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr. 6
Bindefaden: 8/0 schwarz
Schwanz: zwei weisse Hahnenhechelspitzen, Crystal Flash Pearl
Augen: zwei kleine schwarze Perlen auf Silberdraht
Körper: Dubbing weiss (sehr dünn)
Panzer: Mylarschlauch Pearl


----------



## belle-hro (13. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Glitzern wat dat Zeuch hält! Auffallen ist die Devise.
Werd ich in dem anderen Trööt bald mit Fisch vorstellen |rolleyes 
*Glitzer Magnus*
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr.4
Bindefaden: 6/0 schwarz
Schwanz: Fibern Goldfasan-Tippet
Körper: Kaktus-Chenille Pearl
Kopf: Grizzly-Hechel


----------



## belle-hro (13. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eine künstliche Tobiasfischvariante. Das Syntetic-Hair
hab ich zwar im Wasser noch nicht testen können, aber
sieht jetzt schon schick aus, oder?
*Tobi Syntetic*
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr. 4
Körper: flaches Silbertinsel
Oberschwinge: weisses+grünes Syntetic-Hair, Crystal Flash Pearl
Augen: Holoaugen 2mm grün


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde,

hier ist meine Erfolgsfliege für die Möhne.
Die dort vorhandenen natürlich aufgewachsenen und wilden Größtsalmoniden sind aufgrund ihrer langjährigen Lebenserfahrung äußerst selektiv und haben zum Selbstschutz spezielle Fresstechniken entwickelt.
Forellen über 65cm haben zu Zeit des Springkrauts folgende Technik entwickelt:
Die auf dem Erfolgsfluss treibenden Springkrautblätter werden mit den darauf befindlichen ruhenden Insekten eingesaugt und danach wieder ausgespuckt, wobei die Insekten im Maul verbleiben.
Nachdem die Fliege genommen wurde muss man schnell und fest anhauen.
Ein Vorfach aus Fluorocarbon ist Pflicht!

TL!

Haken: 10 u. 12
Hechel: pink
Flügel: pink
Körper: pink
Schwanz: pink


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Thilo (NRW) 
schöne Fliege, besonders die Segmentflügel sind echt gut gelungen. Was ist das für eine Feder? 
Hast Du mit der Fliege schon Beute gemacht oder wird das erst noch getestet?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex,
ich meine, dass es sich um Enten-Schwungfedern handelt, obwohl die dafür etwas zu weich zu sein scheinen.
TL.


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

auf jeden Fall gefärbt sonst wäre es Flamingo, obwohl vielleicht ist das auch eine Idee


----------



## Rosi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Noch ein paar fürs Frühjahr:
Anhang anzeigen 41292

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Eine Seenadel
Anhang anzeigen 41295
Anhang anzeigen 41296

	

		
			
		

		
	
  Tobis

Bonefish für alle Tage. Eigentlich sind die für Barsche, aber auch Mefos sollen sich damit überlisten lassen. Ich bilde mir ein, die hängen nicht so schnell voll Kraut, weil der Haken ja nach oben schaut.
Anhang anzeigen 41293
Anhang anzeigen 41294


----------



## Rosi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der Borstenwurm, auch für das Frühjahr
Anhang anzeigen 41303
Anhang anzeigen 41304

Anhang anzeigen 41305
Anhang anzeigen 41306

	

		
			
		

		
	
Polar Magnus

Anhang anzeigen 41307

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Und das ist im Moment mein Favorit, nass schwimmt sie wie ein kleiner Fisch


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Auch wenn das jetzt nicht direkt mit Binden zu tun hat wollte ich Euch meine neuen Boxen für die Saison 2006 nicht vorenthalten. Die werden noch vor dem Frühjahr befüllt. Dann gibt´s auch wieder Fliegenbilder von mir mit dem neuen "Besatz"
Die großen Dosen haben einen Magnetverschluß von alten Küchenschraktüren. Die kleineren sollen noch einen Klettverschluß bekommen und werden dann noch gelackt.|kopfkrat 
Die großen Boxen haben hinten kleine Messingscharniere, die kleineren einen Lederstreifen oder ein Stück alten Gurt. Vielleicht hat einer von Euch noch eine Idee wie man die Boxen noch verschließen könnte. Ich möchte möglichst auf hervorstehende Kistenverschlüsse verzichten, da die in der Weste hängenbleiben könnten


----------



## belle-hro (21. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Ihr Tüddelfreaks #h 

Ich hab hier noch nen paar Muster getüddelt. Erste Versuche mit dem anderen Fusselteilen schlugen mangels Fisch fehl :c  Muss sogar dat Winnie Puh Ferkel neubinden, dat Gummi treibt so dolle auf, die Bleiunterwicklung war zu wenig#q 

*Olive Grizzly Shrimps*
Geiles Muster von Ingo Karwath vom Flifi. Das musste ich 
einfach nachbinden! Er wird mir verzeihen.
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8
Bindefaden: 6/0 olive
Schwanz: zwei Grizzlyfederspitzen
Körper: Kaktuschenille Pearl
Kopf: hellbraune Hahnenhechel


----------



## belle-hro (21. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Red Yellow Shrimp*

Abgewandeltes Muster von Ingo Karwath vom Flifi. 
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8
Bindefaden: 6/0 rot
Schwanz: zwei rote Hahnenfederspitzen
Körper: Kaktuschenille Pearl
Kopf: gelbe Hahnenhechel


----------



## belle-hro (21. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Kupferhechel*
Hab wirklich keinen anderen Namen dafür gefunden. Änderungsvorschläge
können an PN abgegeben werden.
Haken: Mustad Salmon Fly Gr. 8
Bindefaden: 6/0 braun
Schwanz: Grizzlyhechel
Körper: Glamour Body Tread kupfer
Kopf: Grizzlyhechel


----------



## belle-hro (21. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Yellow Dancer*
Meine Frau auf Abwegen. Sonst mehr die Naturmuster bindend,
jetzt mal ne grelle Variante.
Haken: VMC Streamer Gr.6
Schwanz: gelbes Marabou, Crystal Flash Pearl
Körper: Dubbing Seal neongelb
Beine: dünne Federnkiele
Augen: Kettenaugen schwarz


----------



## Spey Shrimp (21. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin heute das erste mal im Forum und möchte auch meine, hoffentlich fängige, Mefo-Mucke ins Netz stellen.

Spey Shrimp

langschenkliger Haken Gr. 6
Bart- Crystal Flash orange und Fiebern einer Hennenhechel Farbe Shrimp
Augen- aus 50er Mono mit dem Feuerzeug und dem Edding bearbeitet
Füller- je 3 Fiebern vom Stockentenflügel überkreuz eingebunden
Beine- Hennehechel Farbe Shrimp
Körper- Spectrablend Dubbing Farbe Cream, Latexstreifen Cream und Rippung mit Kupferdraht Rot nur im letzten drittel

Was aber wirklich fängt kann ich euch erst nach der Osterwoche sagen. Dann war es hoffentlich ein erfolgreicher Mefo-Urlaub auf Langenland.


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Spey Shrimp 
Willkommen on Board und hier bei den Boardfliegen! Und dann gleich mit einer so schönen Küstenfliege. Junge mach weiter so!


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal was Aktuelles
Seeringelwum. Die Beiden Haken sind mit einer Dubbingschlaufe aus 4-facher gegeinander verdrillter 12er Fireline verbunden. Auftriebskörper aus Schaum und Tungstenhead sorgen für dynamische und sehr orgensche Bewegung und das Marabou für pulsierendes Spiel:m


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dann habe ich noch etwas wolliges gestrickt. Diesmal mit Kupferdrahtunterwicklung. Hier ist das Ergebnis


----------



## gofishing (5. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Borstenwurm mal etwas realer.:q 

Der Polarfuchsschwanz bremst das absinken des Hinterteils.
Als Verbindung zwischen den Haken habe ich Whiplash Pro 006 genommen, ist wesendlich beweglicher als Geflechtschlauch.
Hechel als Kopf.
Tungstenschnute damit das ganze besser jiggt.
Am besten mit einem perf. Loop antüddeln.

TL

Ralph


----------



## hauki (6. April 2006)

*Leftys Deceiver*

So, hier auch mal wieder was von mir in diesem Thread #h





Es handelt sich um Hechtfliegen "Lefty Kreh-Style". Sie warten noch auf das Ende der Schonzeit. Die Fliegen sind dem bekannten Muster "Leftys Deceiver" nachempfunden, welches ursprünglich für Salwasser-Einsatz entwickelt wurde. Diese Fliegen sind auf Hakengrösse 6/0 gebunden. Material ist hauptsächlich Bucktail, Flash und Sattel-Hecheln.

TL
/hauki

P.S. Hier gibt´s noch ein supernettes Video, in dem der Meister die Fliege selbst bindet.


----------



## hauki (6. April 2006)

*White Marabou*

Hier noch eine:





Ein klassischer Streamer, der schön spielt: White Marabou. Körper aus Tinsel, gerippt, Fahne Marabou und ein paar Pfauenfibern drüber. Gebunden auf Hakengrösse 6.

Wohl bekomm´s!

TL
/hauki


----------



## belle-hro (6. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin ihr Tüddelfritzen!
Hier nun wie versprochen (sorry die Trödelei, die Kamera war in Dutt :c ) dat Erfolgsfussel (68er März-Mefo)! Da kannste  Farben ausprobieren, dat geht garnich. Vor allen Dingen zweifarbige Binker-/Wobblerfarben.
*Syntetic Bucktail Streamer*
Haken: Mustad Streamer Gr. 6
Bindefaden: 8/0 rot
Körper: Glamour Body Thread rot
obere Schwinge: Syntetic Hair Schwarz, Crystal Flash Pearl
untere Schwinge: Syntetic Hair Rot
Augen: zwei kleine Epoxy Augen
abgebundener Kopf lackieren


----------



## Tisie (6. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,



			
				belle-hro schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen zweifarbige Binker-/Wobblerfarben.


da müht man sich mit naturgetreuen Garnelenimitationen und Borstenwurm-Nachbauten ab und dann beißen die schönsten Fische auf eine profane Blinker-Imitaion ... unglaublich #d 

Schöne Fliege #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## belle-hro (7. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> da müht man sich mit naturgetreuen Garnelenimitationen und Borstenwurm-Nachbauten ab und dann beißen die schönsten Fische auf eine profane Blinker-Imitaion ... unglaublich #d



Joo, meine Frau schlachtet mich bald, wenn ich weiter Fische auf die profanen Fusselteile fange. 
Du musst wissen, sie ist eine Corifehe (schreibt man das so |kopfkrat ) was naturgetreue Fussel-Muster angeht.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Bondex (13. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schön Eure Dinger. Die Teile von Hauki sind ja wohl der Knaller. Sicher nicht billig bei dem ganzen Spektraflash!!!


----------



## hauki (13. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Schön Eure Dinger. Die Teile von Hauki sind ja wohl der Knaller. Sicher nicht billig bei dem ganzen Spektraflash!!!



Danke. Wenn Du das sagst... |rotwerden 

Von wegen teuer: so wild ist es auch nicht. Ich hab die Tage mal eine Seite mit schwedischen Hechtfliegen (Gäddflugor) gefunden. Was die zum Teil an Glitzerkram verbinden ist rekordverdächtig.

Guckst Du hier: http://www.edgeflyfishing.com/forum...a695d4a88f15f7ba2afc6e9fe74d&topic=1837.0;all
(aber Gemach, es dauert ein bisschen bis die Seite ganz geladen ist)

Ich werd die Tage mal Versuche mit holografischem Lametta (!) starten...

So long & TL
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (14. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Bilderdarfst Du uns dann aber auch nicht vorenthalten!!!


----------



## xxxxxx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tach auch

Auch mal wieder was von mir.






















TL Marco


----------



## Schleuse (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so, jetzt will ich auch mal etwas beitragen #h

hab mich Heute mal an den Woolly Bugger gewagt,
hier das Ergebniss in schwarz und rot/weiss...





#


----------



## Torsten Rühl (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mir gefällt der eingebunden Silberfaden ganz gut und werd heute damit auch mal probieren beim Binden.


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe mal ein paar Gebrauchsfliegen getüdelt


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und diese Mefofliegen habe ich auch noch gebunden


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Und diese Mefofliegen habe ich auch noch gebunden


Grüne Garnelen? Hast Du darauf schonmal was gefangen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, aber nur Dorsch


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bindeanleitung mit Bildern für Gismo-Muddler (Seite 1/4)
Einen kräftigen Streamer bzw.Lachshaken einspannen,Grundwicklung mit reißfestem Garn(1) - für das Schwänzchen verwende Schwanzhaare von 
Eichhörnchen,Sqirrel oder Marder(2+3) - fallweise binde ichauch Streifen
aus getrockneter Fischhaut von graved oder geräuchertem Lachs oder Forelle 
ein(4) - da beißen die Forellen nochmal nach,wenn sie die Fischhautwitterung verspüren und beim ersten Angriff  abgedreht haben!! - dann wird crystal hair,
Farbe nach Belieben(ich bevorzuge orange oder rot)eingebunden(5)


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bindeanleitung mit Bildern für Gismo-Muddler (Seite 2/4)
und vom Hakenbogen Richtung Öhr zu 3/5 der Länge auf den Hakenschenkel 
gewickelt(7) - jedem Fixierknoten gönne ich einen Tropfen Lack oder Superkleber
(6) - nun wird ein Büschel vom Reh-oder Hirschhaar abgeschnitten und nach Möglichkeit gleichmäßig um den Hakenschenkel verteilt,das Garn 2x  locker um das Haarbüschel und den Hakenschenkel gelegt und dann ziemlich fest angezogen,bis sich die Haare aufstellen(8,9,10)


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bindeanleitung mit Bildern für Gismo-Muddler (Seite 3/4)
die nach vor zum Öhr stehenden Haare werden in Richtung Hakenbogen gedrückt
(11) - und dann kann das nächste Haarbüschel eingebunden werden,bis der 
Hakenschenkel bis ca.1-2mm vor dem Öhr voll ist(12) - abschließend wird der Endknoten gesetzt und dann mit der Schere die Fasson(Kopfform)zurechtgeschnipselt(13+14)


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bindeanleitung mit Bildern für Gismo-Muddler (Seite 4/4)
man kann auch zusätzlich gebänderte Hahnen-(Grizzly) oder Häherfedern(hecheln) einbinden,um Jungfische besser zu imitieren (15,16,17,18) 
auf Bild 19 eine Auswahl verschiedener Arten und Größen.
Auf die zugeschnittenen Haarköpfchen kann man auch Wackelaugen oder andere
aufkleben und mit Epoxi fixieren,wie in meinem posting auf Seite 53 dieses Threads ersichtlich!!


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da sind auch mal meine ersten Lachsfliegen, auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Bondex (Hallo Björn!!!) eingestellt.

Erst mal ein paar Standards:











Ein Blick in meine sich langsam füllende Lachsfliegendose:







Und dann eine kleine Eigenkreation. Ich will die Dinger nächste Woche am Drowes in Irland fischen, dort wird von den Einheimischen Spezis eine kleine weisse Fliege gefischt die Lady Ethna heisst. Gesehen habe ich das Teil noch nie, habe nur folgendes gehört: Klein, weiss, grünes Tag und ein bisschen Flash im Heck, mit rotem Kopf...
Also habe ich mich mal drangemacht und was zusammengefummelt: Uwe's Lady Ethna:

Lachsdoppelhaken Größe 12
Tag: Silbertinsel flach
Butt: Fluo-grünes Anthrongarn
Schwanz: Kinkyfibre weiss mit drei Fasern Pearl-Flash
Körper: Floss weiss
Rippung: feines, ovales Silbertinsel
Kehlhechel: weisse Hahnenfeder
Flügel: Polarfuchs weiss
Bindegarn: rot


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wieder ein Verrückter mehr ;-)


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Bindeanleitung Wolli! Sagmal beschwerst Du die Teile nicht? Die sollen doch auf den Grund? Immitieren doch Koppen oder irre ich da? Wenn die nicht beschwert werden schwimmt das Rehhaar doch an der Oberfläche?! Wie fischt Du die Teile denn?


----------



## gismowolf (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Björni!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1147505&postcount=55


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das habe ich gemacht, die anderen müssen erst fotografiert werden:m


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier sind sie:m
Mit der Brotfliege habe ich in letzter Zeit sehr gut gefangen selbst dort wo keine Brotbäume am Ufer standen
der Koppenstreamer ist schon mal für Österreich ;-)


----------



## Fisch1000 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier sind meine ersten selbst gebundenen Trockenfliegen. Sind jetzt nich der Renner, reichten aber, um meine ersten auf selbst gebundene Trockenfliege gefangenen Fische (kleine Döbel und Alande) aus dem Deilbach zu locken |stolz: .

Fisch1000


----------



## Nomade (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ne, sind nicht der Renner, aber für den Anfang ohne Bindekurs oder Helfer nicht schlecht.
Die Forellen und Döbel wird es nicht stören.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jop bei Weißfischen hatte ich das recht oft das die auf son "Besen"
um einiges besser gebissen haben als auf irgendwelche Sorgfältig gebundenen "hübschen" Muster .


----------



## Mikesch (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Jop bei Weißfischen hatte ich das recht oft das die auf son "Besen"
> um einiges besser gebissen haben als auf irgendwelche Sorgfältig gebundenen "hübschen" Muster .


Diese "Besen" sind Palmer, eine alte Trockenfliegen bindeweise und teilweise sehr fängig.
Bekannte Muster:
Bivisible, Tricolore od. Caterpillar

Die meißten schön gebundenen Fliegen fangen Angler, keine Fische !


----------



## hauki (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Diese "Besen" sind Palmer, eine alte Trockenfliegen bindeweise und teilweise sehr fängig.



Stimmt. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sie vor allem im schnellen Wasser gut funktionieren.  Eines "meiner" erfolgreichen Muster binde ich mit Grizzly-Körper-Hechel, silbnernen Tinsel-Körper und etwas "Flash" als Schwänzchen.

Hat sogar den Äschen gemundet :q 

TL
/hauki


----------



## Nomade (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schon klar, aber auch ein Palmer ist nicht einfach etwas über die Hakenschenkellänge abgespreiztes Federzeugs. Sowas wie da oben ist jedenfalls kein Palmer. Eher ne Palme. Fängt aber bestimmt gut auf Forellen, da die ja nicht besonders schlau sind. Ganz anders die Döbeln.


----------



## Rosi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@nomade, ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf deinen sauber gebundenen palmer, der auch schlaue döbel(n) überlistet.
obwohl, in beitrag 1220 schreibst du , daß es bei döbeln auch nicht so drauf ankommt??
zeig mal her das teil.


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> @nomade, .................zeig mal her das teil.




Du kannst es nicht lassen, näch ?  |sagnix


----------



## Tisie (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex,



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Brotfliege habe ich in letzter Zeit sehr gut gefangen selbst dort wo keine Brotbäume am Ufer standen


was hast Du denn darauf gefangen? Ich vermute, daß die Fische das eher als verunglücktes Landinsekt sehen und deshalb so gut nehmen. Döbel sprechen z.B. sehr gut auf ins Wasser platschende Schaumstoffkäfer an  ... auf Brot gehen die Fische eigentlich nur dann sehr gut, wenn sie daran gewöhnt sind.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab da letzt so ne coole Wolle gefunden, die ich dann auch unbedingt mitnehmen musste. Ich hab daraus mal ein paar Beifänger fürs Pilken auf 2/0er Haken gebunden. Die Schwänze sind aus Marabou.


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier sind noch ein paar andere Beifängerfliegen. Ich werde die demnächst mal testen.


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

1a, Bellyboater #6 

Super "getüdelt" #r   Ist das Wolle aus 'ner Supermarkt-Kette ?
Die muss ich haben. Kannst Du uns ein paar Infos geben, wir man da rankommt ?

Besten Dank im Voraus :m


----------



## Rosi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@bellyboater, wie groß sind denn die haken? sind die fliegen beschwert? schöne teile. #6

@georg, solche wolle gibts bei häkel und strick, da wo nachmittags die damen vom handarbeitsclub im laden sitzen und ketten aus knöpfen um den hals tragen.

bei der bunten wolle habe ich aber bedenken, die saugt sich voll und hinten kommt das marabouschwänzchen hoch. naja, ab einer best. größe und als beifänger, ist das egalo.
die wolle mit den langen fädchen finde ich allerdings sehr gut. die gibt es in allen farben. schwarz mit silberfädchen ergibt schöne woolys für herbstdorsche.


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Wolle hab ich bei uns aus einem Jawoll-markt. Die Haken haben die Größe 2/0 und die Fliegen sind nicht beschwert, da sie nur als Beifänger dienen sollen. Die Wolle ist zu 100% aus Polyester, deswegen wird sie sich auch nicht vollsaugen.


----------



## Nomade (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> @nomade, ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf deinen sauber gebundenen palmer, der auch schlaue döbel(n) überlistet.
> obwohl, in beitrag 1220 schreibst du , daß es bei döbeln auch nicht so drauf ankommt??
> zeig mal her das teil.




Ich hatte geschrieben, dass es bei Forellen nicht so drauf ankommt, bei Döbeln jedoch schon.


----------



## Fisch1000 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Besen? Guter Name! 
Die Besen sind das Produkt des Versuches, eine wirklich schwimmende Fliege hinzukriegen. Doch das Ding wollte einfach nicht schwimmen :r .
Also musste was neues her. Trockenfliegenhaken hieß die Innovation, denn zuvor musste ein Nymphenhaken herhalten |peinlich . CDC, bisher für mich ein Fremdwort, so hieß das neue Wunderzeug, dass Fliegen schwimmen lässt, wie ein Korken. Das erste Produkt sieht so aus (Bindeanleitung spar ich mir, da ich sicher bin, dass keiner dieses Ding nach binden möchte ) 

Fisch1000


----------



## hauki (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Fisch1000 #h

Eine blaue Sedge? |supergri 
Wer fängt hat Recht!

Sieh Dir auch mal das Muster "Rackelhanen" an:
http://www.rackelhanen.se/eng/10019.htm
http://globalflyfisher.com/patterns/rackelhanen/

Keep on & TL
/hauki


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@00 so schlimm sieht sie doch garnicht aus#6
hauptsache sie bleibt oben. 
was ist cdc?

wenn eine fliege schwimmen soll, binde ich zuerst ein kleines stück schaumstoff um den schenkel. ein streifchen vom bimsstein, ein stück aus einem schwamm, oder ein stück aus  verpackungsmaterial für pc, oder ähnliches. egal wie schwer dann die besenborsten sind, der haken hat immer auftrieb.


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> ... (Bindeanleitung spar ich mir, da ich sicher bin, dass keiner dieses Ding nach binden möchte )
> 
> Fisch1000



Sieht doch aus wie ein Thundercreekstreamer aus CDC statt Haaren.


----------



## hauki (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Rosi

CDC = cul de canard = Entenbürzel

Mit diesen Federn lassen sich sehr gut schwimmfähige und lebendige, fängige Muster binden. Siehe auch:

http://www.petitjean.com/eng/PressReview/affiche.asp?ID=77

TL
/hauki


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hauki, klar kenne ich entenbürzel. die sind von der körperpflege der enten so schön eingefettet. ich dachte cdc, das wäre schaum aus der tube, für den auftrieb#d
muß es auch immer englisch sein?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Besen? Guter Name!
> Die Besen sind das Produkt des Versuches, eine wirklich schwimmende Fliege hinzukriegen. Doch das Ding wollte einfach nicht schwimmen :r .
> Also musste was neues her. Trockenfliegenhaken hieß die Innovation, denn zuvor musste ein Nymphenhaken herhalten |peinlich . CDC, bisher für mich ein Fremdwort, so hieß das neue Wunderzeug, dass Fliegen schwimmen lässt, wie ein Korken. Das erste Produkt sieht so aus (Bindeanleitung spar ich mir, da ich sicher bin, dass keiner dieses Ding nach binden möchte )
> 
> Fisch1000



#h 

Ich finde deine Fliegen wirklich klasse. 
Die haben eine persönliche Note und sind von anderen nicht so leicht reproduzierbar. 
Weiter so!


----------



## hauki (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> muß es auch immer englisch sein?



War Französisch #h 

TL & LG
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (22. August 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nachdem ich neulich im Forellensee schöne Bisse auf grüne Montana hatte und auch 3 verwandeln konnte habe ich mir gedacht ich mache mir ein paar neue weil einige jetzt in den Bäumen hängen. Diesmal habe ich sie noch kleiner gebunden und eine Kuststoffperle als Kopf genommen. Soll also eine billige Alternative zu den teuren Tungstonköpfen sein. Natürlich sind die nicht so schwer wie die aus Wolfram (?) oder was war Tungsten nochmal? Deshalb habe ich sie mit Kupferdrahtunterwicklung versehen. Ich hoffe auch daß nun das Verschieben der Perle nach hinten bei harten Würfen ein Ende hat. Erstens weil sie nun vom Draht einigermaßen gesichert ist und 2. weil sie deutlich weniger Masse haben als Messingköpfe und dergleichen. Ob sie genausogut fangen wird sich zeigen.#c Ich finde das Gold sogar noch glänzender und glatter als die Originalköpfe, deutlich billiger sind sie in jedem Fall#h |bla: #c


----------



## jottweebee (22. August 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Bondex
Welches Material hast du für den Körper genommen? Ich kann es auf den Bildern nicht genau erkennen.

Jürgen


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bei den Red Tag ist das Pfauengras, bei den Montanas habe ich Chenille mit Unterwicklung aus Dubbing verwendet


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klar habe ich sonst auch immer mit Kupferdraht gemacht, das geht auch ganz gut. Wollte halt einfach mal die Billigperlen probieren. Ob sie auch so gut fangen wird sich zeigen.
Die Marabouvariante habe ich auch schon gebunden und getestet. Hat bei mir allerdings nicht den gewünschten (Fang)Erfolg erzielt. Sinkt auch langsamer.


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Kommt drauf an wie Dick der Schwanz ist 


tatüüütataaaaa!!!!


----------



## Bondex (7. September 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe mir für morgen mal ein paar kleine Streamer gebunden. Sind auf 10er Streamerhaken gebunden, eigentlich sind´s fast große Naßfliegen. Mal sehen ob morgen darauf was geht


----------



## Skorpion (8. September 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Björn,

was hast du denn "morgen" so vor|kopfkrat  Küste? |rolleyes


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nö war im Forellenpuff
gefangen hat aber nur wieder die Montana Goldhead, allerdings hatte ich die meisten Fische beim Schleppen mit Bait oder Bienenmaden als L
vielleicht sollte man mal eine Bienenmadenfliege binden ;-)


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mal wieder sehr filigrane Arbeit - alle Achtung - schöne Motten! Und bestimmt nicht unfängig ;-)


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal wieder ein paar Gebrauchsfliegen für Forellen


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch was


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da ich die Tage malwieder nen Versuch auf Weißfisch mit der Fliege starten will hab ich mich malwieder rangesetzt und n bisschen was getüddelt . Naja sind zwar optisch keine Meisterwerke aber zum Fische fangen wirds wohl reichen :

Bachflohkrebs gr.12:






Orange Tag gr. 14 (nicht hübsch aber sau fängig):





Naßfliege gr 14 :





Montana gr.10 :





Meine Geheimwaffe am Forellenpuff gr.12:





Glitzernymphe gr.14 :





Knallbunte Trockenfliege gr.14


----------



## goeddoek (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Na- nun stell dein Licht mal nicht unter den Scheffel, Sven. Die sehen doch schon sehr gut aus #6 

Ich binde auch noch nicht lange. Mit einigen bin ich zufrieden, bei anderen läufts von Anfang nicht. Die werf ich dann wutentbrannt weg  :q :q :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mit einigen bin ich zufrieden, bei anderen läufts von Anfang nicht. Nich werf ich dann wutentbrannt weg  :q :q :q




Oh ja das kenn ich auch recht gut |rolleyes


----------



## Bondex (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

aber dann wohl eher für Mefos?
Habe diese Sorte schon oft gesehen und selber sogar schon gebunden. Gefangen habe ich damit aber noch nie was. Beim Werfen haben sicht die Fiebern auch verknotet und um den Haken gewickelt. Ich halte dieses Muster nicht gerade für praktisch. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus? 
Trotzdem sie sehen ja schön aus und auch fängig


----------



## moped (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

N'Abend zusammen,
ich hab endlich eine Idee verwirklicht:




Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit sowas? Hoffentlich gute! 

Jürgen


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na das werde ich mal testen den Kopf weiter vom Schenkel abstehen zu lassen.
Hast Du mit den Teilen mal im Forellenpuff gefischt? Sind die beschwert und sinken die schnell. Mit welcher Schnur wirfst Du die und wie lang ist Dein Vorfach?


----------



## moped (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus,

gefischt hab ich noch überhaupt nicht damit, hab sie erst vor kurzem fertig gemacht! Ich hab sie mit und ohne Beschwerung gebunden, hab die annehmbarsten Exemplare fotografiert! Werd erst zu Beginn der neuen Forellen- und Äschensaison damit fischen, dann schau ich mal wie ichs anstelle! Hab noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit dem Nass-Fischen!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe mit den Köflies aus Sand/Steinen schlechte erfahrung gemacht. Die Äschen und Forellen hallten die Fliege nicht lange genug im Maul, durch die härte der Fliege.



Ist doch eigentlich Merkwürdig , die echten Köcherfliegen sind doch ebenfalls häufig aus Sand / kleinen Steinen ...


----------



## Flala - Flifi (3. Januar 2007)

*Harte Köcherfliegenlarven...*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich Merkwürdig , die echten Köcherfliegen sind doch ebenfalls häufig aus Sand / kleinen Steinen ...



Moin!
Ja, du hast recht, aber "beiß" mal auf so eine "Stein"-Hülle drauf, die gibt sofort nach, da es ja nur eine recht dünne Außenhaut ist, unter der sich dann die äußerst leckere und äußerst weich Larve befindet.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Vielleicht ist eine Variant ohne Köcher ohnehin fängiger als die mit. Ich gehe schwer davon aus!


----------



## Jan0487 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,
da Winter ist habe ich mal wieder mit dem binden angefangen #h 

Hier mal zwei Muster die ich gerne Fische

Mfg Jan


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Garnelen-Fliegen, Jan! #6 

Die Variante in  pink geht bestimmt super im zeitigen Frühjahr |rolleyes 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal wieder was von mir


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch eine Allroundfliege für Forellensee und Meer


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab auch mal wieder ein paar gebunden .

Pink Tag gr.14 :






nochmal pink gr.14 :






Streamer gr.12 :






Nymphe gr. 14 : 






Trockenfliege gr.12 (imitiert Heuschrecken , große Köcherfliegen etc. und schwimmt wie ein Korken ) :


----------



## fluefiske (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo !
Voriges Jahr gebunden,aber wegen permanentem Wassermangel hatte ich keine Möglichkeit,auf Lachs zu fischen.Aber gegen solch ein Traumwetter hatte ich natürlich nichts.










































Gebunden wurde auf Kunststoffröhrchen mit 3 und 4mm Durchmesser und einer Länge von 1.5-2.5cm.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schön gemacht das ist mal ganz was anderes


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> und noch eine Allroundfliege für Forellensee und Meer



Hi Bondex

Es wäre super nett von dir wenn du beim einstellen deiner wirklich super Fliegen hier noch eine kleine Materialliste mit beifügen würdest.
So fällt es einem Laien wie mir leichter diese Fliegen nach zu binden.
Besten Dank im voraus Knurri!


----------



## fly-martin (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Knurri

wenn Du so heiß aufs Binden bist schau mal bei den Fliegen des Monats im Magazin - www.anglerpraxis.de, da kannst Du Dir auch Artikel nach Themengebieten anzeigen lassen hier

Versuch mal diese ( ist so ähnlich wie Bondex seine ): Munroe Killer


----------



## Daniel1983 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Epoxidback Bachflohkrebs* 






Hab heute mal en bisschen mit Epoxid rumgedoktort und dabei is dieses Krebsel rausgekommen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mfg Daniel


----------



## t.z. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> *Epoxidback Bachflohkrebs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bachflohkrebschen. Super.


----------



## t.z. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Zum Thema tief unten ..... ich nehm die beiden um runter zu kommen .... mental und zum Fisch


----------



## t.z. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Meine drei liebsten Trockenfliegen in meiner Dose.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ t.z. , die ersten beiden sind echt Hammer #6

Die Red Tag unten wär mir für meinen geschmack zu spärlich gebunden .


----------



## fluefiske (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Thomas !
Hast Du die Klinkhamer in Schlaufentechnik mit Rehhaar gebunden ?
Sehen alle sehr fängig aus,super.
Gruß Erich


----------



## t.z. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ t.z. , die ersten beiden sind echt Hammer #6
> 
> Die Red Tag unten wär mir für meinen geschmack zu spärlich gebunden .



Danke für die Blumen. Ja diese Hasenohrmuster sind schon gut. Zudem erstaunlich einfach herzustellen, ganz zu schweigen von dem extrem günstigen Preis des Materials.

"Red Tag" ist natürlich auch ein dehnbarer Begriff je nach Region. Meist beschreibt es ja nur, dass ein rotes Schwänzchen an einer dunklen Fliege verwendet wird. 

Diese hier ist als Trockenfliege gedacht. Meist Grösse 16 oder 18, fängt so sehr gut, speziell Äschen. Ich denke gerade die spärliche Bindeweise ist der Trick. Ich hatte dieses Muster zuerst auch mit einem etwas längeren roten Wollfaden gebunden, musste aber feststellen, dass es mit dem kürzeren besser fängt.


----------



## t.z. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas !
> Hast Du die Klinkhamer in Schlaufentechnik mit Rehhaar gebunden ?
> Sehen alle sehr fängig aus,super.
> Gruß Erich



Hallo Erich,

Danke. Ja die Flieg fängt recht gut . Die FHK hat, neben Hasen- und Antrondubbing nur Foam und Hasenhaare als Hechelkranz. Die Haare werden mit in Schlaufentechnik verdrillten Hasenhaar - Bürste - um mal einen anderen Begriff zu verwenden der es vielleicht etwas eindeutiger beschreibt - um den Schaumstoff gewunden. Ich binde das dann auch am Flügelstengel (Wingpost) ab. Die Hasenhechel- Technik kannst  hier genauer erkennen. 

//Thomas


----------



## fluefiske (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Thomas !
Ich war schon mehrfach auf Deiner Seite,wirklich schöne Fliegen hast Du gebunden.Werde mich mal im Gästebuch eintragen.
Bindest Du bei den Parachutes auch an der Sichthilfe ab ?
Gruß Erich


----------



## t.z. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas !
> Ich war schon mehrfach auf Deiner Seite,wirklich schöne Fliegen hast Du gebunden.Werde mich mal im Gästebuch eintragen.
> Bindest Du bei den Parachutes auch an der Sichthilfe ab ?
> Gruß Erich



Hallo Erich,

danke nochmals. Zu freundlich.  Ich binde alle meine Parachute Fliegen an der Sichthilfe ab. Die Hecheln (ob nun Hahn, Hase oder CDC) binde ich von oben nach unten. Am Einfachsten geht die Sichthilfen bzw. Flügelstempel behechelung wenn man die Fliege um 45° dreht. Der "Wingpost" steht dann waagerecht. Es empfiehlt sich allerdings sehr dünnes Bindegarn zu verwenden. Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit Gorndon Griffiths Super Fine 14/0 gemacht. Das kriegt man sogar noch für Dubbing Schlaufen geteilt.

//Thomas


----------



## fluefiske (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das werde ich demnächst auch probieren,scheint mir die Bessere Lösung zu sein.
Gruß Erich


----------



## t.z. (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Das werde ich demnächst auch probieren,scheint mir die Bessere Lösung zu sein.
> Gruß Erich



Jepp, ich finds auch ehrlich gesagt einfacher als die anderen bekannten Methoden. Funktioniert auch bei DER Standardfliege schlichtweg, der Adams Parachute.


----------



## fluefiske (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Thomas !
Ist gespeichert.Auf Deiner HP habe ich Deinen Trick mit dem Dubbing im Röhrchen gesehen,finde ich besonders für kurzfaseriges Dubbing sehr gut,da der Verlust gegen Null geht.Daß Du als Vielbinder die Bindeweise rationalisieren mußt,ist verständlich.Da kann ich als Otto-Normalbinder nur davon profitieren.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Leute

Ich habe euch ja nun lange genug mit meinen Fragen genervt,
hier nun meine erste Fliege mit der es dieses Jahr in Norge auf Pollack gehen soll.
Ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg auch noch einmal bei Marios-Fliegendose bedanken.
Super Service und Beratung.



http://img151.*ih.us/img151/8743/imga07959md.th.jpg


----------



## fluefiske (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Knurrhahn !
Deine Arbeit in Ehren,aber für Pollack bindest Du besser etwas schlankes in gedeckten Farben.Und übertreibs nicht mit dem Glitzerkram,die Biester sind manchmal sehr wählerisch und verfolgen den Streamer über weite Strecken.Wenn ihnen irgendetwas verdächtig erscheint,drehen sie noch kurz unter der Oberfläche ab.Mir der Polbrille kann man das gut beobachten.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ups da muß ich bei Mustad und Minnow etwas verkehrt verstanden haben.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wunderschön!!!


Wie bindest Du die, damit dieses schöne Finish zusatnde kommt??


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dann verrat die doch mal ;-) wollen doch was lernen


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco
das mit dem Warmmachen kenne ich auch schon. Das stimmt, aber dann ist das Epoxy danach wirklich ganz schnell fest. Da schafft man höchstens 2 oder 3 Fliegen zu versiegeln.


----------



## gismowolf (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex!

Tja,Björni da mußt Du einfach noch schneller sein!!:vik: #h


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ja Wolli genau etwas schneller oder einfach weniger Fliegen auf einmal binden


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal wieder ein paar von mir :

1. 14er Goldkopf Red tag die muss einfach dabei sein :q 






Dann 3 14er Trockenfliegen

















Und ob das hier noch als Streamer durchgeht ? |rolleyes


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

an der unte3ren wurde aber auch nicht besonders viel gebunden ;-) Trotzdem ein interesanter und vielleicht auch atraktiver Köder so ein Gummigoldkopf


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

jetzt habe ich mal ein paar Mefofliegen getüdelt, in diesem Falle ist es die Mysis in verschiedenen Farben


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Malwieder ein paar neue , den Streamer find ich ziehmlich gelungen , die teile machen mir immernoch die größten schwierigkeiten .

Trockenfliege gr.14






CDC Trockenfliege gr.16






Emerger gr. 16






Nassfliege für Äschen gr.18






Köcherfliegen Larve gr. 8 






Streamer gr. 6


----------



## t.z. (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der Winter war zwar nicht unbedingt winterlich aber trotzdem lang. ;-) 

Ich hab ein bisschen intensiver mit Hasenfell beschäftigt. 











Dieses Jahr wird's wohl sehr "Klinkhammer - mässig". Irgendwie macht dieses Muster Spass beim Fischen und binden.






und man kann es auch mit Hasenfell binden






Natürlich muss man auch an Nymphen denken. Na da kommt dann natürlich wieder Hasenfell zum Einsatz.






Ein anderes fängiges Material ist Rebhuhn (Partridge). Damit kann man echt schöne Krebschen binden.


----------



## Daniel1983 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

einfach "geil" deine hasenmuster )) Muss mir gleich mal welche binden! Die Fischen sich trocken sowie naß sicherlich gut, oder?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## t.z. (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> einfach "geil" deine hasenmuster )) Muss mir gleich mal welche binden! Die Fischen sich trocken sowie naß sicherlich gut, oder?
> 
> Mfg Daniel



Dankeschön. Ja die erste ist auf jeden Fall für fast alles zu benutzen. Wenn man es sich ganz einfach machen will bindet man nur die und macht ein Bleikügelchen ans Vorfach wenn man sie tief als Nymphe fischen möchte. Mit bisschen Spüli oder Xink ist es ein klasse Emerger (Auskriecher) Muster.

TL
TZ


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
@Bondex: Auf welche Hakengröße bindest Du die Mysis in etwa?
Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich nehme da 6er oder 8er Haken genauer gesagt rundbogenhaken die normalerweise für Naßfliegen verwendet werden. Die sind schwer und dickdrähtig und sind seitlich geschrägt. Dadurch greift der Haken besser. Ideal sind auch Shrimphaken mit leichtem Bogen im Schenkel


----------



## Flala - Flifi (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
@Bondex: Also mit normaler Schenkellänge, nicht zwei-, drei- oder vierfach, wie bei Streamern?

Gruß, Martin


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

klar ganz normale Schnekellänge, Streamerhaken eignen sich da nicht so


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die nehme ich lieber für sowas hier:q


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

auch Montanas lassen sich gut darauf binden. Mit etwas Blei auf dem Schenkel bekommt man die sehr gut auf Tiefe


----------



## Fishing-Conny (1. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die fleigen sehen alle total perfekt aus ...könnt ihr mir vllt sagen wie ihr die flügel bei einer trockenfliege bindet ...daran scheiter ich nämlich immer


----------



## t.z. (1. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> die fleigen sehen alle total perfekt aus ...könnt ihr mir vllt sagen wie ihr die flügel bei einer trockenfliege bindet ...daran scheiter ich nämlich immer



Hi Conny,

wenn du mal nen Tipp gibst welche Muster du denn genau meinst könnte man gezielt drauf eingehen ...


----------



## Fishing-Conny (1. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sowas wie adams blue dun ...mosquito hauptsächlich ..das sind meine lieblingsfliegen


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sehr schicke Fliegen!!!
Aber das mit den Segmentflügeln bei Trockenfliegenwürde mich auch mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe mal wieder was für Mefos gebunden, aber vielleicht sind die auch für´n Forellenpuff was#c


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier noch was für Hornfisch


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Forellen aus dem Puff denken vielleicht anders als "normale" Fische? Egal wer fängt hat Recht


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch ein paar Woolyvarianten


----------



## jottweebee (1. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Angabe der Hakengröße ist immer gut!


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sorry, ich habe die letzten Woolys alle auf VMC Salzwasserstreamerhaken 7070 PS #4 gebunden. Diese hier auch...

Die Matuka ist auf #6 gebunden


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die braunen hier habe ich nicht einzeln abgelichtet


----------



## Daniel1983 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schöne woolys  Die haben gestern meinen Saisonstart gerettet konnte 4 schöne Trutten verhaften 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

wo hast Du damit gefischt und in welcher Größe und Farbe?


----------



## Öger (3. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Halli, Hallo,

habe am Sonntag den 01.04.07 (kein Aprilscherz) eine Köderbox
(C u. F Design) mit diversen Fliegen und Nymphen in der Nähe der Seeve in Seevetal/Maschen-Horst gefunden.
Schöne Sammlung! Versuche nun auf diesem Weg sie wieder los zu werden, scheint neben dem ideellen Wert auch richtig Geld gekostet zu haben.
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann sich gerne per PM bei mir melden (den genauen Ort des Verlustes sollte er aber schon wissen).

Gruß und Petri Heil

Lutz


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Öger 
mach doch mal ein Foto von der Box. Vielleicht erkennt sie jemand wieder.

Kyl
schöne Sedge!
Lege die Teile doch einfach vor einen weißen Hintergrund und dann xe das im Photoshop raus


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das Problem kenne ich, aber Du kannst es leicht beheben. Du mußt die Wute von hinten beleuchten und voila


----------



## flyfy (13. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach ner vernünftigen Verbindung zweier Haken beim Tandemstreamer!

vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen!?


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus flyfy!!
Zu allererst biege ich mir aus Edelstahldraht 1,2-1,5mm ø einen Hakenträger mit Anbindeöse und dann binde ich die Haken daran.
siehe Bilderfolge ....


----------



## gismowolf (13. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die nächsten Schritte ...und zum Schluß fertige Tandemfliegen.Den Bindefaden habe ich mit Superkleber fixiert!Ich hoffe,Dir damit helfen zu können.
Variante : Verzinkte Haken kann man auch mit Lötzinn verlöten.


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hihi der Wolli ist mal wieder für´s Grobe, aber er fängt damit und das ist die Hauptsache!!! Wenn ich da so an seinen Riesenfuzzy denke den die Minitrutten gierig attakierten....unglaublich

Hier noch ein paar Muster für die Saison


----------



## Stingray (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mein erster Versuch einen Kalamaris nachzutüddeln  |kopfkrat . Aber die nächsten werden besser  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wow, wie alle Fliegen hier 1a!
mfG
Moritz


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oh Thomas geht wieder auf Tour?!!!
Kommst nach Lübeck zum Tüdeltreffen? Melde mal...


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal was Zeitgemäßes für den Mai gebunden für Kroatien|kopfkrat 
Der Körper besteht aus Dubbing und Silicon und ist innen hohl. Sollte ganz gut schwimmen|kopfkrat


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. Juli 2007)

*Moosgummi - Popper*

Moin!

Ich hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt, und zwar einen pechschwarzen Moosgummi - Popper für die nächtliche Meerforellenfischerei an der Küste.
Es handelt sich eher um eine Bastel- als um eine Bindeanleitung.

* Materiealien:* 6er Haken(salzwasserfest, 3xlang), schwarzes Moosgummi (1,5mm dick), Sekundenkleber, schwarzes Bindegarn, schwarzer Marabou, Bindelack.

* 1.* Das Moosgummi wird in Quadrate mit ca 1cm Kantenlänge geschnitten, die dann nacheinander auf den haken gesteckt und mit Sekundenkleber aneinander und am Haken verklebt werden (Fotos 1 + 2)
* 2.* Das wiederholt man, bis vor dem Hakenbogen gerade noch genug Platz bleibt, den Marabouschwanz ordentlich einzubinden. Jetzt hat man den Klotz Moosgummi wie auf Foto 3 auf dem Haken.
* 3.* Mit einem sehr scharfen Skalpell oder Mini-Cutter wird der Körper in die gewünschte Form geschnitten und anschließend mit Bindelack satt lackiert. (Foto 4)
* 4.* Ist der Lack getrocknet kann auf herkömmliche Weise der Schwanz aus Marabou (optinal Polarfuchs) eingebunden werden. 

Das Endergebnis ist auf Foto 5 zu sehen. Der Popper bleit zuverlässig auf der Oberfläche und macht dort beim zügigen einstrippen richtig Kravall.
In der gleichen Bauweise, aber mit orangem Körper und weißem Schwänzchen fische ich sehr erfolgreich auf Rapfen.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen und bei atemberaubenden Bissen an der Oberfläche!#6

Martin


----------



## jottweebee (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Super Hinweis mit dem Hartstyrupor.


----------



## gofishing (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oder gleich fertig kaufen.

Kann man super mit wasserfesten Stiften bemalen, bei Bedarf noch eine Schicht Epoxy drüber, einfach und schnell.






TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ne das kann ja jeder und ist ZU einfach
> 
> TL Marco



Das stimmt, aber ich gehe lieber fischen.:q

Ruten drehe ich mir ja auch nicht mit der Bohrmaschine aus einem Bambusstecken.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

Das mit den fertigen Köpfen wär schon reizvoll, aber ich wohne in verschiedene Richtungen mindestens 100km vom nächsten gutsortierten Flifi-Laden und übers Internet ist das erstens nicht immer einfach und zweitens bei so geringen Mengen recht teuer.
Falls jemand mir eine günstige Bezugsquelle sagen kann, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Tisie (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Martin,

ich kaufe die Popperköpfe und -Haken hier. Knut ist sehr nett und hilft Dir bei Fragen und Problemen gerne weiter ... weitere Infos zum Thema inkl. Fotos verschiedener Popper findest Du hier.

Viel Spaß beim Binden und "Poppen", Matthias


----------



## gofishing (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> ... übers Internet ist das erstens nicht immer einfach und zweitens bei so geringen Mengen recht teuer.



Das ist doch die einfachste Sache der Welt.
Und so teuer finde ich es auch nicht.
Händler vor Ort haben meist nicht das was ich noch brauche. Deshalb bestelle ich fast alles online.
Um 2,50 € Porto zu sparen fahre ich nicht mehr quer durch Hamburg.



> Falls jemand mir eine günstige Bezugsquelle sagen kann, wäre ich dankbar.



Ich bestelle meistens dort wo ich diesesmal die Bilder her habe.#6

PS. Bastel Dir mal einen Popper mit Gummibeinchen, die fliegen ein wenig ruhiger und machen mehr Radau im Wasser.#6






TL

Ralph


----------



## Flala - Flifi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Dankeschön, das sieht ja alles ganz vielversprechend aus.

Martin


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe mal etwas neues für den Forellensee konzipiert. Nachdem ich mit blauem Powerbait sehr gute Erfolge hatte dachte ich mir ich müßte auch Fliegen in dieser Farbe versuchen. Natürlich habe ich auch meinen normalen Bestand mal wieder etwas aufgestockt. Bin ja schon lange nicht mehr zum binden gekommen. Die Fuzzys habe ich allerdings im Forellensee noch nicht getestet...


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hingegen gingen bei meinem letzten Besuch die schwarzen Streamer aus Kaninchenfell sehr gut. Ich hatte leider keine dabei, also zu Hause gleich welche zurechtgezimmert:m

Die gelbe Fliege soll ein Versuch sein das Aussehen von gelben Powerbait mit dem Look einer Nympfe zu kombinieren. |kopfkrat


----------



## jottweebee (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Bondex

Welche Hakengröße nimmts du für die zuletzt vorgestellten Fliegen?

Jürgen


----------



## Bondex (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Streamer sind auf VMC #4 gebunden, die kleinen Nympfen auf 10er Goldhaken die Fuzzy´s auf # 6er Mustad Streamerhaken brüniert.
Ich weiß auf die großen Haken hat man wirklich viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger.

Diese hier habe ich dann letztendlich doch noch erlegt


----------



## Tisie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,

schöne Fliegen und super Fotos! #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,

Du bindest wirklich schöne Fliegen! #6

Mal noch 'ne Frage ... welcher Haken ist das auf diesem Bild:







???

Der gefällt mir bez. Form, Drahtstärke und vor allem wegen des weiten Hakenbogens sehr gut. Wie stabil ist der Haken? Ich frage nur, weil ich ab und zu mal einen >50er Döbel aus dem Kraut zerren muß und dem Druck nicht jeder Haken standhält. Einer meiner Lieblingshaken (Gamakatsu F11) neigt selbst in Gr. 8 zum aufbiegen und die stabilere Alternative von Tiemco ist leider etwas zu schwer 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Aber das der Gamakatsu schon zum aufbiegen neigt, macht mir sorgen.


der Standard-F11 ist schon recht dünndrähtig ... normalerweise kein Problem, aber wenn ich mit starken Döbeln oder Forellen rechnen kann, bin ich inzwischen etwas vorsichtiger geworden und nehme lieber stabilere Haken.



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Wie Tief im Kraut verschwinden den die Döbel?


Naja, so tief wie sie eben in unseren total verkrauteten Tieflandbächen verschwinden können ... die Döbel kann man nach dem Anhieb eigentlich ganz gut kontrollieren, wenn man die Rute am ausgestreckten Arm steil nach oben hält und richtig Druck macht, ggf. auch etwas rückwärts läuft. Kritisch wird es nur, wenn sie es trotzdem in ein Rinne schaffen und dann von unten ins Kraut schwimmen oder wenn man kurz vor der Landung auf dem Weg die Böschung runter die Spannung der Schnur nicht halten kann. Anbei mal drei Fotos zur Veranschaulichung der "Krautsituation" 



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Als einzigste Alternative wäre der Hayabusa 373 in Blacl Nickel oder der Nymphenhaken 376 auch Black Nickel, diese beiden Haken liegen genau in der mitte. Der Nymph Haken ist etwas stärker. Ich habe die eben verglichen.


Der 373 gefällt mir ganz gut, aber der 376 (Streamerhaken?) ist mir etwas zu langschenklig. Ich hatte als Alternative mal den TMC3769 probiert, aber mit dem saufen sogar meine Schaumstoffkäfer ab |kopfkrat ... echt heavy! Der TMC106TC ist relativ dünndrähtig, aber sehr stabil, nur leider etwas kurzschenklig für Käfer-Imitationen. Dafür eignet der sich perfekt für extended Body Maifliegenmuster (in Gr. 8, siehe Pics - um mal was zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen  ) und hat dank des weiten Bogens und der leicht nach innen gebogenen CuttingPoint-Spitze hervorragende Hakeigenschaften. Jetzt habe ich mir mal den TMC100 in Gr. 8 gekauft ... macht eigentlich einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch rel. dünndrähtig aber stabiler als der F11. Na mal schauen?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Aber für deine Verhältnisse, kommt eigentlich für mich nur 1 Haken in betracht.
> der Partridge BMN - The "Big Mouth" Nymph


nicht wirklich, oder?! Der Haken hat ja einen noch kürzeren Schenkel, als der TMC106TC  (das kann durch den extrem weiten Hakenbogen natürlich auch täuschen)|kopfkrat ... sieht auf jeden Fall recht unharmonisch aus, von den Proportionen her. Hast Du den Haken schonmal verwendet? Ich könnte mir den nur für extended Body Muster als geeignet vorstellen, aber für normale Muster eher nicht.

Trotzdem danke für den Tip!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier sind meine neuen Sommerfliegen


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mit einer Buck Caddis hatte ich menen ersten Karpfen. Die erste hier ist die Fliege die den Fisch gefangen hat. Mit Schaumgummifliegen ging da gar nichts. Aber mit einer kleinen 16 Red Tag hat´s auch funktioniert


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich wollte also ein paar gut und lange schwimmende größere Fliegen binden. Daher habe ich CDC benutzt. Rehhaar soll ja auch gut schwimmen. Ob die Karpfen da auch drauf stehen weiß ich allerdings nicht, dazu fehlt die Erfahrung|uhoh:


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe noch weitere Sommerfliegen geknüpft. Hier ein paar Nymphen-Versuche auf 8er Haken


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ebenso habe ich ein paar größere Trockenfliegen ebenfalls auf #8 gebunden. Mir ging es dabei um die gute Sichtbarkeit auf größere Distanz


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier noch ein paar Trockenfliegen in schwarz. Gedacht als Käferimmitationen oder Ameisen für den Abendsprung


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für Dorsch sind diese großen Fliegen gedacht. Aus Mangel an großen Streamerhaken habe ich einfach Lachshaken verwendet.


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sie waren für das kleine Belt DK gedacht, aber beim Fischen stellten wir fest daß die Strömung einfach zu reißend war am Dienstag. Wir hatten Probleme 400Gr-Pilker auf den Grund zu bekommen und dort vernünftig zu führen!!!


----------



## Bondex (17. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe auch wieder mal was getüdelt was ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will. Gebunden ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, dieser Käfer ist eher zusammengebaut:q Ich denke aber die Fische bekommen davor eher Angst:vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sagte dir ja schon am telefon gestern das, das ding der hammer ist......schönes ding Björn


----------



## Bellyboater (17. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nachdem ich einen Bericht in einer alten Fliegenfischen gelesen habe, musste ich mal ein paar Schwebegarnelen binden.


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe mal ein paar Mefotuben für den Fluß gebunden. Allerdings werde ich die wohl eher auf Dorsch einsetzen oder noch 20 Jahre warten bis die Bestände in der Oste lohnenswert sind


----------



## Bondex (7. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal wieder was für den Forellensee


----------



## stonefly007 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hy Leute|wavey:

Hier mal meine kleine Barschfliege die ich schon mit Erfolg in der Havel eigesetzt habe !!:m

Fliege : Nymphe 
Hakengröße:12
Körperbau:Chenille in Pink(Glitzer)
Kopf: Cenille(Schwarz)

Körper wurde zusätzlich mit Bleidraht ausgestattet um eine schnellere Sinkgeschwindigkeit zu erhalten#6


----------



## ich fang dich (10. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ok ich gebe zu das sind anfängefliegen.....

kann mir trotzdem wer sagen, was ich wit welcher fliege fangen kann?


----------



## ich fang dich (10. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch zwei!


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich kann Deine Fotos leider nicht vergrößern :-( Aber die sehen mir nach Forellenfliegen aus. Sicher kannst Du damit auch Döbel oder andere Weißfische fangen.
Hier sind meine neuesten Creationen für DK Forellenpuffreunde|bla:

Sorry das Board hat wohl gesponnen|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr


----------



## hansE (23. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi Björn,
sehen sehr gut aus, was nimmst Du für einen Haken?

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das ist glaube ich ein Patridge, auf jeden Fall ist es ein Shrimphaken in Größe 10 etwa. Du kannst dafür aber auch langschenklige Naßfliegen oder Nympfenhaken nehmen, nur sowas hatte ich leider nicht mehr. Kennt hier einer einen günstigen Anbieter für Großpackungen um die 1000 Stk?


----------



## Flatfischer (23. September 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich ein Patridge, auf jeden Fall ist es ein Shrimphaken in Größe 10 etwa. Du kannst dafür aber auch langschenklige Naßfliegen oder Nympfenhaken nehmen, nur sowas hatte ich leider nicht mehr. Kennt hier einer einen günstigen Anbieter für Großpackungen um die 1000 Stk?



Hallo Björn,

guckst Du hier:

http://www.patchwork-nordlicht.de/flshop/index.htm

(Bei Bindematerial/Großpackungen)

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Torsten Rühl (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bondex´s Fliegen fangen sogar.
Dachte Hamburger Fliegen fangen keine Rapfen, doch ich mußte mich belehren lassen.


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Torsten
Auf welche Fliege hattest Du denn Erfolg? Die Teile die ich noch vor Ort auf die Schnelle zusammengebunden hatte?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Genau auf die Dinger. Grün war sehr angesagt. Hab mir nun einen Vorrat davon gebunden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> habe auch wieder mal was getüdelt was ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will. Gebunden ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, dieser Käfer ist eher zusammengebaut:q Ich denke aber die Fische bekommen davor eher Angst:vik:



Großen Respekt vor der Leistung |bigeyes sieht echt aus wie echt.


----------



## hansE (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier ein neuer Zanderstreamer

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Denni
Danke für Dein Kompliment

hansE 
superschöner Streamer und gut geratenes Foto :vik:

Hier noch was geknotetes von mir. Leider nicht besonders gelungen, aber ich übe auch noch


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch ein paar Nympfenversuche


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Un da die Zeit jetzt gekommen ist kommen jetzt noch ein paar Küstenfliegen für Mefo und Dorsch dazu


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch mehr davon...


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

zu dieser Jahreszeit sind die Dorsch voll mit Strandkrabben. Da habe ich gut mit rot, braun und orange gefangen


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Weiß und blau habe ich dagegen noch kaum ausprobiert, aber das wird sich ändern


----------



## NeuFlieger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hast du eigentlich nix zu tun oder so??????????
Nee mal im Ernst die dinger sehn richtig gut aus..........hoffentlich fängste auch was damit ich würds dir zumindest wünschen!


----------



## hansE (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch 2 Streamer von mir

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Bondex (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

NeuFlieger 
doch natürlich mache ich auch noch andere Sachen, deshalb binde ich auch meist einfache Muster die schnell fertig sind. Sot tolle Knypfnypfen wie Kyllfischer bekomme ich ohnehin nicht hin


----------



## maesox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

WOW....einfach klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes#6


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,

die Spinne ist ja genial #6 ... wie hast Du die gebastelt? Schwimmt die?

Fischst Du die auch oder nutzt Du die nur zum Erschrecken Deiner Frau? 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Der erste Streamer gefällt mir auch sehr gut ... wie verhält der sich im Wasser? Neigt diese Bindeweise zum "eintailen"?


----------



## Tisie (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Die Spinne schwimt auch, jedoch zum Fischen ist die nichts... Eher um zu zeigen was alles beim Fliegenbinden machbar ist.


aber reizen würde es mich schonmal, ob darauf ein Fisch beißt  ... magst Du mal kurz beschreiben, wie Du die Spinne gebastelt hast?



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit eintailen ???


Ich meinte, ob sich die Fasern um den Hakenbogen legen ... weiß nicht, wie ich es besser beschreiben soll :g

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Ja die Fasern legen sich beim zug etwas an, und beim loslassen stellen die sich wieder etwas, was dem Streamer sein eigenleben gibt, und so fänig ist


schon klar |rolleyes ... ich meinte, daß sich die Fasern beim Wurf so um den Hakenschenkel legen, daß der Streamer dieses Eigenleben eben nicht mehr hat. Dies geschieht besonders häufig bei Fliegen, die z.B. einen langen Schwanz oder eine lange Schwinge aus weichem Material haben. Weißt Du jetzt, was ich meine?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Marco,

ich hatte bei ähnlich gebundenen Mustern ab und zu mal Probleme mit "eintailen", aber vielleicht habe ich auch zu weiches Material verwendet?! Was nimmst Du dafür?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ich fang dich (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal ne Frage: der oben beschriebene Streamer--> was ist das für ein Material??
ich würde sowas auch gerne mal selber binden, da ich mit gekauften modellen schon Erfolg hatte!

wo bekomme ich das Zeug her?

ich habe mich als bindeanfänger bis jetzt nur mit trockenfliegen beschäftigt!


----------



## Bondex (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schönes Spinnchen. Woraus hast Du die Beine gebaut? Angelschnur?

PS: habe mal gelesen daß manche Binder gleich ein Vorfach mit einbinden? Dazu benutzt man einen Plättchenhaken. Welchen Zweck hat das? Wo sind die Vor und Nachteile? Hat das mal einer hier versucht?


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so nu will ich auch mal die Saufliege zeigen  :q
Gebunden aus Dubbing von der Wildsau, Fühler aus Borstenenden. Man sieht es vielleicht nicht, aber Wildschweinborsten sind am Ende immer gespalten, und eignen sich sehr gut als Fühler und dergl.
Es ist übrigens die mittlere Fliege. Die Augen sind aus kleinen Perlen (Handarbeitsgeschäft) auf zusammengedrehtem Kupferdraht, und dann eingebunden.
Peter


----------



## dat_geit (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das schöne daran ist, dass sie so einfach und doch so fängig aussieht!

Eine wirklich schöne Idee und ich hab da auch schon meine Gedanken dazu.

Velleicht tüddeln wir die mal in nächster Zeit zusammen.


----------



## Flatfischer (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier zwei Hechtstreamer.

Beim ersten Streamer ist der weiße Körper mit einem Polarfuchszonkerstreifen im Bunnystil gebunden. Im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Kaninchenzonkern ist dieses Haar erheblich länger und spielt noch besser im Wasser (läßt sich aber aber auch schwerer werfen).

Der zweite Streamer ist zweigeteilt. Da ich keine zwei Haken verwenden wollte, habe ich den hinteren Teil auf einen langschenkligen abgekniffenen 2er-Streamerhaken gebunden. Der gesamte Streamer besteht neben gelben Sattelhechteln und etwas Krystalflash nur aus ausgekämmten Puppenhaar und läßt sich trotz seiner 20cm-Länge mit einer 8er-Rute noch ganz passabel werfen. Im Wasser pulsiert der Streamer beim geringsten Zug.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Bondex (3. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe mich auch mal in Sachen Großstreamer für Hecht versucht. Das besondere daran ist ein Anstdrilling mit Stahlvorfach, den ich in den Bunnyschwanz eingenäht habe.


----------



## NeuFlieger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Flatfischer: 
Kannste mal ein Foto von deiner Hakenkonstruktion machen
? Ich bin grad etwas schwer von begriff´......


----------



## Bondex (3. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe den Drilling mit einer Klemmhülse am Drilling befestigt. Danach habe ich eine große Stopfnadel genommen und das Stahlvorfach und den Zonkerstripe der Länge nach nach vorne eingenäht und zwar so daß es etwa 8 cm aus dem Fellstreifen herausschaut. Danach habe ich vom Öhr in Richtung Hakenbogen das Stahl an den Haupthaken (Streamerhaken 4.0 ) gebunden und den Rest des Stahls nach hinten verlegt und wieder eingebunden. Das ganze danach mit Epoxy gesichert. Der Drilling ist mit einem Haken am Ende des Bunnys eingestochen und die Klemmhülse ist auf der Oberseite des Fells so gut wie nicht zu sehen weil sie von den Haare verdeckt wird.


----------



## Horn10 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Leute!

Ich habe bisher noch nicht mit dem Fliegenbinden angefangen,aber Morgen oder Übermorgen gehts los (aber ich weiss schon wie die Grundschritte gehen Hechel einbinden,Grundwicklung...)

Da ich einen kleinen Wiesenbach in der nähe kenne wollte ich mal versuchen dort mit einer Grashüpferimitation zu Fischen.Nur hatte ich keine in meiner Box.
Hat jemand eine Bindeanleitung für eine solche Fliege?(Natürlich darf sie nich so schwer sein,>>AnFÄNGER<<

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus

Gruß Finn-Erik


----------



## Tisie (6. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Finn-Erik,

versuch's mal damit 

Viel Spaß beim nachbinden, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Matthias!

Sieht nicht gerade wie ein eine Heuschrecke bzw. Grashüpher aus aber solange sie fängt^^
Ich dachte eigendlich mehr an eine Imitation aus Federn,Fell etc.
Mal kennst Du/Jemand anderes eine Anleitung (am besten + Bild) für so etwas?

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## Horn10 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin moin!
Hab noch ein paar gute gefundenVor allem den Dave Hopper finde ich gut!

Eine Frage habe ich noch!Wenn man Terrestrials bindet,also Käfer,Ameisen...bindet man doch immer einen Rückenpanzer mit ein oder?(also fast immer)kann man da auch Kerzenwachs nehmen?Heiß machen raufkleckern und fertig.
Bei shrimps geht das natürlich nicht,weil Wachs ja auftrieb hat.
Oder geht auch Frischhaltefolie:-Dhm...
Ich hoffe morgen kommt mein Bindeset!!!eine kleine Rehhaardecke und Fasanen-,Enten- usw.Federn habe ich schon.

Grüße aus SH


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich würde Dir als Anfang nicht unbedingt die Heuschrecke empfehlen. Sowas ist nicht ganz einfach zu binden. Außerdem ist eine Heuschrecke nicht gerade ein Klassisches Muster. Besonders zu dieser Jahreszeit sind sie sicher auch nicht besonders fängig. Da würde ich Dir eher vorschlagen mit Goldkopfnympfen zu beginnen. Die fangen auch im Winter und sind zudem recht leicht zu binden.
Einen Rückenpanzer braucht man bei Schrecken nicht zu binden. Es sind ja Trockenfliegen und der Fisch würde ihn von unten ohnehin nicht sehen. Wachs eignet sich nicht dafür weil es viel zu weich ist. Wenn dan würde ich eine Flügelscheide aus Federsegmenten einbinden und diese mit Epoxydharz bedecken.
Du kannst Heuschrecken aber mit Reehaar Winterdecke binden. Dazu benötigst Du aber gaaaanz dünnen sehr reißfesten Faden (Kevlar) dmit sich die Haare quetschen und dann schön als Muddlerkopf aufstellen. Als Beinchen könntest Du Stoßfedern vom Jagdfasan benutzen die dann gekknotet werden. Als Flügelmaterial bietet sich Bast oder Rebhuhn-Segmente an. Schau mal nach Muddler Minow, der ist soähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## Horn10 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Stimmt,hast recht!
Heuschrecken kann ich mir ja immernoch im Frühjahr/Sommer binden,dann werden sie gebraucht und ich bin dann vielleicht besser
War auch nicht für diese Jahreszeit gedacht:-D An meinem Hausgewässer ist sowieso noch bis 1.1. Schonzeit.(Meerforellen steigen ja auf,wohne übrigens 200m von der Treene entfernt ist aber nicht unbedingt sooo gekannt denke ich)Aber man kann sich ja schon einmal für nächste Saison Gedanken machenFreue mich schon,ist meine 1. Maifliegenzeit mit der Fliege habe nämlich erst kurz danach mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen und noch immer keine Forelle gefangen:-/nur kleine Alande,Hasel,Ukelei...

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe Dir jetzt mal einen Hopper vorgebunden damit Du siehst wie so ein Teil aufgebaut ist
schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1822259&posted=1#post1822259


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Bjørn #h

Na, der Hopper sieht doch sehr gut aus #6


Übrigens






zum 40ten :m und alles Gute #h


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oh vielen Dank für das Kompliment und die Geburtstagsgrüße. Sobald hier etwas mehr Zeit ist werde ich wieder binden. Vielleicht auch noch ein paar Hopper um mich einzuschießen für die nächste Saison.


----------



## Horn10 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Geiles Teil!
und die zusammengeknoteten Beine halten??

Herlichen Glückwunsch

Gruß/Geburtstagsgruß Finn-Erik


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

klar halten die Beine. Naja vielleicht werden die von einer ganz gierigen Trutte beim Biss zerfleischt, aber was ist schon für die Ewigkeit? Da bindet man einfach eine neue.
Ja auch ein schöner Hopper! Besonders der Kopf sagt mir zu. Bist halt ein echter Profi mit starkem Gefälle zu uns Amateuren. Aber ob die Fische das auch wissen|kopfkrat


----------



## xxxxxx (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Weißt Du eigentlich das Du jetzt auf die 50 zugehst...

Glückwunsch noch
Marco


----------



## Horn10 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Zitat Kyllfischer:Weißt Du eigentlich das Du jetzt auf die 50 zugehst...


 
Na und?Fliegenfischen kann man trotsdem
Wenn man sowas richtig professionel machen will kann man ja vielleicht auch noch Vorderbeine einbinden^^Naja ich bleibe erst einmal bei leichten Fliegen
Die meisten in diesem Teil vom AB wohnen in der nähe von einem tollen Forellen-/Äschenbach oder?hm...die Treene ist mehr ein Niederungsfluss (ich ich glaub das nennt man so...) Nachteil?Vielleicht wegen weniger Forellen (dafür mehr andere Fische) und nicht 
so leicht mit der Nymphe denk ich mal weil es meistens so tief ist,das heißt sogar noch,Waten...is nich meistens zu tief.
Andere Fische.Bei uns hier gibts viele Brassen und Rotaugen.Kennt ihr ein paar leicht zu bindene Friendfischfliegen?(Nymphen,am besten mit Bleidraht)

Gruß Bindeanfänger


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Weißt Du eigentlich das Du jetzt auf die 50 zugehst...

immer wenn ich in den Spiegel sehe dann steht da so ein gutausehender prächtig gewachsener Jüngling von vielleicht 20 Lentzen - wer das blos immer ist???

Horn 10
Also Goldkopfnympfen findest Du in diesem Threat in jeder erdenklichen Variante. Lies ihn Dir mal durch, Stück für Stück. Rotaugen lassen sich gut mit Goldkopfnympfen fangen. Du brauchst auch nicht unbedingt mit Blei beschweren, die gehen auch so auf Tife und zu stark beschwerte Nympfen lassen sich nur schlecht werfen.


----------



## Horn10 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja stimmt,nur unser Fluss hier ist ziemlich teif und ich denke ich werde mir dann unterschiedliche binden....stark beschwert,nicht so stark beschwert,gar nicht beschwert...
Mals schauen

Mein Bindeset ist immernoch nicht angekommenso ein Mist!!!
Hoffendlich morgen...

Vielen dank für die Tipps/Anleitungen
Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,



Horn10 schrieb:


> Die meisten in diesem Teil vom AB wohnen in der nähe von einem tollen Forellen-/Äschenbach oder?


nöö #d ... ich fische hauptsächlich auf Nichtsalmoniden und nehme für Rotaugen und Brassen im Winter bzw. zeitigen Frühjahr gerne kleine rote bzw. später im Jahr braune Nymphen. Funktioniert gut 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe mal wieder was Butes gemacht. Ideale Größe für Winterdorsch. Auch in Forellenpuffs wurden dise Tuben schon mit großem Erfolg eingesetzt wie man mir sagte


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bei kaltem Witerwetter lutschen die Ostseedorsche gerne an Strandkrabben herum. Die Erfahrung brachte zum Vorschein daß in diesem Falle Orange und Rottöne sehr erfolgsversprechend sind. Pink ist ja ohnehin schon bei der Polarmagnus ein alter Hut für den Winter.


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das ist aber wenn man mal so überlegt ganz schön komisch denn die Krebse sind im allgemein braun, dunkelbraun oder ockerfarben. Die dunkleren Muster waren bei mir besonders bei klarem Wasser erfolgreich und im Mittelwasser in der späten Dämmerung.


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für Dorsche ist aber wohl das Wichtigste daß die Fliegen schön voluminös und buschig sind. Sie bevorzugen einen kräftigen Happen auf Hakengröße nicht unter Streamerhaken 4#. Die Mefofliegen auf #6 oder noch darunter haben sich nicht so bewährt


----------



## Horn10 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe jetzt auch Bindesachen und sowas^^
Hab mich mal an einer gelben Maifliege versucht...seht selbst.


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

etwas unscharf Dein Bild. Ich finde der Schwanz hätte vielleicht etwas kürzer sein können aber sonst ganz ok für´s erste Mal.


----------



## Horn10 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja,habe leider nur eine Handy cam
Dann versuch ich nächstes mal den schwanz kürzer zu machen,wenn der Profi das sagt^^


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

bin doch kein Profi sondern auch nur Autodidakt. Mit Maifliegen habe ich nicht soviel zu tun gehabt bisher. Ich fische am Liebsten mit einfachen Mustern im Bach. Eine Redtag reicht meist schon aus. Ich würde Dir ohnehin empfehlen es erstmal mit ganz einfachen Mustern angehen zu lassen, dabei aber so sauber und akurat zu binden wie´s nur geht.


----------



## Horn10 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja stimmt.Viele einfach zu bindene Fliegen haben allerdings als Körper braunes Dubbing...ich habe leider nur gold und weiß.Bald habe ich aber braun und dann kann ich auch viele,viele Muster mehr machenz.B. Adams oder Pheasant Tail und sowas^^

Gruß FEH


----------



## Flala - Flifi (21. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Nichts ist einfacher zu kriegen, als braunes Dubbing. Kämm einfach mal den Kashmir-Pullover deiner Oma, das Autofell deines Papas und den Dackel von Tante Berta aus, schon hast du super Dubbing in verschiedenen Brauntönen und mit verschiedenen Eigenschaften von den Fasern her!|supergri

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

genau, oder zerpflücke einfach etwas Wolle. Die grauen Flusen aus dem Waschmaschinensieb gehen vielleicht auch ganz gut. Zum Binden üben aber reichen die allemal. Dubbing braucht man sich wirklich fast nie zu kaufen. Es läßt sich aus allem Möglichen oder Unmöglichen meist schnell selber gewinnen, gerade in grau oder Brauntönen. Will man Effektdubbing haben wird´s da schon schwerer und man muß eventuell doch richtig Geld im Bindeladen lassen.


----------



## ich fang dich (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe gehört man verzwirnt das irgentwie aber ich wüsste ganz gerne wie bei mir im buch steht nur wsaa von verzwirnen halt...


----------



## Horn10 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Kaninchen Fell geht dann doch sicher auch...ich werds mal ausprobieren...übrigens,hab mal versucht ne Montana Nymph zu binden (allerdings mit orangenen "Kopf".Nrmal ist der ja grün mein ich.Habe es hinbekommen2 Tage später hab ich sie an einem kleinen Baggersee ausprobiert.prommt innerhalb von einer halben Stunde 3 Bisse bekommen.Einmal blieb er dran!Und ging dann ab:q.War nicht groß (hatte den Fisch noch nicht gesehen) aber trotsdem schon ein toller Erfolg mit der selbstgebundenen Fliege Bisse zu bekomen.Naja,vielleicht waren es ja Barsche...die stürzen sich sowieso auf alles was sich bewegt:q
Mfg FEH|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe mal wieder was für´s Meer getüdelt.


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch ein paar Krabbenimitationen wo ich schonmal bei Mefofliegen bin#c


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier ist die typische Salzwasser-Winterfliege: Polar Magnus


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

Bondex, auf dich ist wenigstens Verlass #6- ohne deine Kunstwerke wäre hier seit Monaten kaum neues Material drauf.
Die Polarmagnus zählt auch zu meinen Favoriten an der Küste und ich finde es tierisch interessant, wieviele Varianten es davon gibt.
Mit pinkem Schwänzchen kannte ich die noch nicht. Ich binde seit einiger Zeit immer grauen Grizzly-Marabu als Schwänzchen, vorher graue Grizzly-Hechelspitzen.
Außerdem fische ich recht erfolgreich eine Variante mit Pearl-Mylartinsel als Körper statt des grauen oder weißen Dubbings.
Wenn ich mal die Zeit finde versuche ich ein Foto davon zu machen und pack das dann hier rein!

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja sicher gibt´s da unendlich viele Varianten. Jeder hat ja seinen eigenen Bindestil. Die Farben können auch variieren. Manche nehmen braune Hecheln, andere Grizzly. Hier habe ich Glitzertinsel mit eingebunden, manche machen auch welchen an den Schwanz. Das Grau kann hell oder dunkel sein und die Haken Typen und Größen können auch differieren. Da gibt´s eine Menge Möglichkeiten.


----------



## schwerinchris (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leute,

hab mir gestern auch mal ein Set zum binden zugelegt.
Hier mal meine ersten Versuche.:m
Hab mir auch größere Modelle für Dorsche gebaut, die stelle ich hier lieber nicht rein. Die sehen zum totlachen aus.
Beim nächsten Dorschangeln höre ich schon das Gelächter.

Greetz aus HH


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die hellblaue finde ich sehr geil! Was ist das für ein Material?


----------



## schwerinchris (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex,

freut mich, daß sie dir gefällt.
Die ist aus Fuchshaar mit Klokettenaugen|supergri und irgendwas aus
dem Faschingskostüm.
War meine erste, danach hab ich versucht etwas shrimpähnliches
zu bauen.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal, wohnen ja quasi in der gleichen 
Stadt und dann zeigste mir mal wie man damit wirft#6


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin moin!  #h

habe glaube ich jetzt den dreh raus!  ich finde einige exemplare sind schon sehr gelungen! :vik:


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier der etwas schief gegangene Versuch einen Schrimp zu binden


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

An diesem Haken habe ich mich mal so richtig ausgetobt... |supergri


Hakengröße 3/0 |supergri


ist halt was für Norge... oder?


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dann noch ein Ulli-bugger ( Fisch & Fliege 12), und zwei Schrimps (mit Geschenkband als Panzer) 


...so, das wars dann auch schon wieder... #h


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ich fang dich
kann die meisten Deiner Bilder leider nur sehr klein sehen. Bei den Shrimps würde ich vielleicht etwas luftigere Materialien verwenden und nicht soviel Material einbinden, dann spielen sie besser im Wasser. Marabou und CDC sind dafür ideal. Ansonsten schon ganz witzige Muster, die sicher ihren Fisch bringen


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

glaubst du?? cool...

danke!


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

man muß es immer mal versuchen, erst dann wird man sehen was die Fliegen bringen


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mir einige extrem schwere Nymphen für die hohen Wasserstände zur Zeit der Schneeschmelze gebunden und hoffe,daß ich damit einige Truttas fangen kann.:q


----------



## fritte (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo leute, ich bewundere die ganze Zeit eure Arbeiten.
Ich bin seit einer Woche drauf und dran es mit dem Fliegenfischen zu Probieren.
Heute kam ein Freund vorbei und hat mir mal seinen alten Bindestock und ein paar Haken sowie Garne vorbei gebracht.
Da ich keinerlei Ahnung von dem Ganzen habe, habe ich kurzer hand erstmal meine Katzen gebürstet um an Material zu kommen.
Meine Freundin hatte noch ein paar alte Feedern vom Basteln da, und somit konnte ich mich erstmal mit dem Thema beschäfftigen.
Ich muß sagen, aller Anfang ist sau schwer, ich habe wie gesagt davon null plan.
Jetzt möchte ich mal von euch wissen ob meine ersten Versuche nur für den Müll sind, oder ob man die irgendwie nutzen kann.
Desweiteren weiß ich ja noch nicht mal, wie man diese anbieten soll, also Naß oder trocken.
Wie ich hier so gehört habe, nehmen die meisten den Danvise Bindestock, habe erstmal so geschaut, was haltet Ihr denn dann vom Baker Esox???? 
Rein Informativ gefragt, falls ich mir auch einen holen möchte.
Hier kommen meine ersten Versuche


----------



## fritte (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch ein paar


----------



## ichtyo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi fritte,
also ich mache jetzt schon `ne ganze Weile beim ASV beim Fliegenbinden mit, aber nach Katzenhaaren sehen deine Fliegen nicht aus!!!!! Und erst recht nicht nach einem Erstversuch......

Gruß ichtyo

Vis comica


----------



## fritte (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ist aber so, gut, da sind auch ein paar syntetische Materialien mit bei, aber im großen und ganzen fast nur Katzenhaare.
Und doch, ich habe gestern das erste mal versucht was zu Binden.
Versuche hier im Board mir Anregungen zu holen und bastell mir dann was nach gut Glück.
Mir wurde heute aber gesagt, das die Bunten Feedern schonmal nicht zum Trockenfischen geeignet sind.
Weiß aber bis jetzt noch nicht, ob die was taugen oder nur zum ansehen sind.


----------



## ichtyo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi, 
also zum ansehen taugen sie..!!

Du solltest dir mal diese Literatur reinziehen: 

*Das Praxisbuch Fliegenbinden. Erfolgreiche Muster Schritt für Schritt (Gebundene Ausgabe) *
      von Peter Gathercole (Autor)....

kostet so um 25,- € !!! Bestens angelegtes Geld - dazu holst Du dir dann noch

"Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber   ca. 14.95 €       und

" Besser Fliegenfischen " von Werner Berens ca. 10,- €  ;

und ein Bindestock sollte nur die Fliege bzw. den zu bindenden Hacken halten!!


Gruß ichtyo


De nihilo nihil fit


----------



## fritte (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke Dir am besten aber PN hier sollen ja die Fliegen dargestellt werden.


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Fritte
Kann Dir empfehlen einen Kurs zu besuchen. Der Laie lernt da alles über Materialien, Werkzeuge, Proportionen, Fliegenmuster...Das Thema ist wirklich sehr komplex. Ich bin zwar auch nur Autodidakt aber ich habe einige Bücher, Zeitschriften studiert und den Cracks immer und immer wieder über die Schulter geschaut und befragt. Um gute Fliegen zu binden braucht man schon etwas Wissen dass sich leider meist erst mit der Zeit einstellt.
Hier mal ein paar meiner neuesten Mefo-Creationen


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch welche


----------



## fritte (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Das mit dem Kurs werde ich auch noch machen, wollte aber erstmal schauen ob mir das liegt auf so kleinen Haken zu binden.
Hier sind noch zwei, die wie ich meine relativ gut geworden sind.
Wenn man bedenkt das ich mich mit der Materie noch nicht wirklich auskenne.
Gebunden sind beide auf 16er Haken


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

wollte aber erstmal schauen ob mir das liegt auf so kleinen Haken zu binden.

Es gibt so viele Kniffe, die man da lernt. Ich finde es spielt kaum eine Rolle wie groß der Haken ist. Ist der Haken kleiner muß man nur feineres Material nehmen


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. März 2008)

*Hechtmuddler*

Moin!

Ich hab mal wieder was für Hecht gebastelt, auch wenn der noch eine Weile Schonzeit hat.
Als Haken habe ich mir neu zugelegt: Patridge Ad Swier Black Nickel Absolute Pike, Größe 4/0.
Dieser Haken hat die Spitze etwas geschränkt und Richtung Öhr gebogen. Außerdem ist er Widerhakenlos. Ich vermute, er hat dadurch wesentlich bessere Hakeigenschaften, als die langschenkligen, klassischen Streamerhaken in Gr. 6/0 oder 9/0, die ich sonst verwendet habe. (Testen kann ich das erst, wenn am 1. Mai der Hecht bei uns frei ist...)

Material:
Haken: s.o.
Bindegarn: orange
Butt und Körper: Blob-Chenille kupfer
Rippung: Kupferdraht
Schwanz und Kragen: Flashmaterial in gold und rot
Kopf: oranges Bucktail von der Basis des Hirschschwanzes
Augen: Kunststoffklebeaugen

Bindeschritte:
*1.* Grundwicklung
*2.* Butt aus 3 - 4 Windungen Blob-Chenille *(Bild 1)*
*3.* Schwanz: 1. Lage Flash gold, 2. Lage rot, 3. Lage gold *(Bild 2)*
*4.* Blob-Chenille und Rippung für den Körper einbinden und nach vorne winden. *(Bild 3)*
*5.* Rotes und goldenes Flash mischen und als Kragen um den ganzen Haken einbinden, etwa so lang, wie der Körper. *(Bild 4)*
*6.* Bucktail in Muddlerbindeweise portionsweise einbinden, mit doppeltem Kopfknoten abschließen, Knoten lackieren.
*7.* Kopf mit der Schere zurechtschneiden, Augen mit Sekundenkleber oder Epoxy aufkleben, fertig! *(Bild 5)*

Der Streamer ist etwa 15 cm lang. Der Muddlerkopf sorgt dafür, dass der Streamer bei jedem Zug zur einen oder anderen Seite ausbricht, das Flash pulsiert bei der leisesten Bewegung. Diese Kombination macht diesen Streamer vor allem im Stillwasser sehr fängig.:vik:

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Bondex (31. März 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch eine Polar-Magnus-Variante


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch ein paar Streamer#h


----------



## ellerof (3. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mein erster Versuch einen Ringelwurm nachzubilden. Der zweite wird besser, versprochen.

Material

Körper: Schnursenkel 5mm rund
Beine: Backingschnur
Haken: VMC 8255 S Gr. 4
Kopf: 5mm Conehead & brauner Hechel


----------



## flyfisher Günni (3. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo ellerof,
Dein Seeringelwurm ist Dir wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Die Bindeweise läßt viel Kreativität erkennen #h.
Das (weite) Werfen mit so einer langen und stark beschwerten Wurmimitation ist aber bei den oft windigen Verhältnissen an der Küste schwierig (gilt leider auch für andere Wurmfliegen).
Daher fische ich, auch wenn die Seeringelwürmer an der Küste schwärmen, mit sehr gutem Erfolg auch eine meiner Garnelenfliegen (siehe unten), denn Garnelen gehören gekanntlich zu den Lieblingsspeisen der Meerforellen. 
Beispiel: Ich fing vor 2 Jahren im April ein Meerforelle, die 57! große Seeringelwürmer gefressen hatte und trotzdem meine Garnelenfliege (als Nachtisch ?) nahm :q.
Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## Bondex (6. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sehr hübsche Krustentiere. Kannst Du noch etwas zum Material schreiben? Was hast Du z.B. als Rücken benutzt? Welche Hakengröße...?


----------



## flyfisher Günni (7. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Björn,
schau mal hier hinein: http://www.xxl-fliegenfischen.de/angel_praxis/fliegenmuster/cdc_garnele
oder gehe auf meine Homepage unter "Bindeanleitungen".
Viele Grüße aus Bochum
Günni


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Günni,

was ist denn Teal, und gibts eventuell Alternativen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## flyfisher Günni (7. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Tom,
Teal-Federn sind die Flankenfedern der Stockente. Du bekommst die Federn für die Garnele im Fliegenfischerfachhandel- oder Versand  auch unter der Bezeichnung "Wood Duck".
Du kannst aber für den "Kopf" der Fliege auch Alternativen zur Feder nehmen. Ich verwende auch sehr gerne Puppenhaar in beige oder  mische Puppenhaar,  Entenbürzelfedern  oder Stockentenflankenfedern.  Deiner Fantasie sind hierbei wirklich keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Viele liebe Grüße aus Bochum
Günni


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (8. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke Dir, Günni.
Wieder was dazugelernt.

Puppenhaar, ....... hört sich auch interessant an.

Gruß Tom


----------



## flyfisher Günni (8. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Marco,
klar hast Du vollkommen Recht! Mallard Duck ist die Stockente, Teal bezeichnet man die Krickente und Wood Duck ist die Brautente |bigeyes.

Um es dann ganz genau zu nehmen, bezeichnet man die Feder auf deinem oberen Bild als Barred Wood Duck, denn die Flankenfeder der Wood Duck hat eine ähnliche Maserung wie die Stockente, die wiederum in der Farbe natur, gelb und bronze Mallard zu erhalten sind.

Jetzt haben wir aber genug Erbsen gezählt!

Ich habe bei meiner Antwort an Tom bedauerlicherweise die falsche Federpackung erwischt. Sorry!
Auf dem Etikett der Verpackung der von Dir gen. Firma stand: "Stockente Flankenfedern Wood Duck". Alles klar ? ;+  Wer jetzt noch durchblickt hats wirklich drauf .
Viele Grüße 
Günni


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (8. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Marco,
hallo Günni,

und was macht da jetzt den großen Unterschied, so rein tüddeltechnisch, ist Mallard bei diesem ansehnlichen Shrimpmodell eine Alternative oder gibt es andere, um ein ähnlich vorzeigbares Ergebnis zu erzielen, mal rein Materialtechnisch?
Binderisch bewege ich mich auf dem Danvise-Level (mit Extension-Arm und 2. Satz Backen  |uhoh.

Tom


----------



## flyfisher Günni (9. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Tom,
bei meiner Garnelenfliege ist es eigentlich relativ egal, welche Art von Entenflankenfedern/CDC-Federn o.ä. und/oder Federalternativen (z.B. blondes Puppenhaar, Kunstfasern o.a.) Du für den "Kopf" verwendest, Hauptsache die Materialgrundfarbe (z.B. grau, bronze, gelb, tan) passt zu den anderen Bindematerialien die Du verwendest.
Wichtig ist, das die Fliege letztlich ein gutes Gesamtbild abgibt und beim Fischen etwas "Eigenleben" erzeugt.

Probier es einfach mal aus.
Viel Spass beim Binden wünscht Dir
Günni


----------



## prophet12 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ellerof schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch einen Ringelwurm nachzubilden. Der zweite wird besser, versprochen.
> 
> Material
> 
> ...


 

Moin moin, sagt mal kann man sowas auch irgendwo kaufen ?
Diese Seeringelwurmfliege ?
Kennt Ihr Shops ?


----------



## Bondex (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schick doch dem Steward eine PN der bindet Dir vielleicht welche. Mit Schnürsenkeln habe ich das noch nie im Laden gesehen, allerdings schon welche aus Marabou oder Kaktuschenille


----------



## fluefiske (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo !
Der Fjord ruft,deshalb habe ich einige kampferprobte Pollackstreamer gebunden.Schwarz-Weiß geht immer.

















Gruß Erich
__________________


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Erich
ich denke die würden sich auch gut an der Drop-Shot-Montage auf Barsch oder Zander eignen

Diese neuen von mir gebundenen Fliegen sind eigentlich gar keine echten liegen. Es sind modifizierte Drillinge für Wobbler oder Blinker


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch ein paar Varianten meiner Lieblings-Forellenpuffliege die Montana. Besonders grünschwarze Muster waren sehr erfolgreich:vik:


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch, passend zur Saison, eine #10er Meeräschen-Algen-Fliege. Hoffentlich komme ich nochmal rechtzeitig an die Küste. Wer hat hier schon mal erfolgreich auf Meeräsche gefischt?


----------



## fluefiske (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex !
Diese grünen Montana werde ich mal versuchen,wenn ich das nächste Mal ins Puff geh |supergri .

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Erich
also ich müßte mal was Anderes ausprobieren  Jedenfalls an der Fliegenrute ist die Montana immer das Erste was ans Band kommt. Ob die sich auch mit dem Sbirullino fischen läßt, da bin ich überfragt. Ich denke der Plopp beim Einwerfen und das zügige Absinken ist entscheidend für den Fang im Puff weil es die Forellen im weitesten Sinne an Pellets erinnert.


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier eine weitere Montana-Variante in giftgrün mit Silber und Goldkopf


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Diese Glitzergarnelen sind auf Salzwasserhaken #6 (Dubbingkörper aus Crystalflash-Dubbing schwarz u. grün) und die mit dem groben Chenille auf #4 gebunden


----------



## Fangnix (2. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So, nach dem ich heute relativ viel Geld in meine Grundausrüstung für's Fliegenbinden investiert habe, musste ich zu Hause sofort meine erste Fliege tüddeln. Hier ist sie:


----------



## gismowolf (2. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Florian!...............weitermachen......................#6#6#6


----------



## Rosi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Fangnix, das ist ein sehr gelungener Anfang. Bei Wollschwänzen muß man gut aufpassen, daß sie sich nicht drehen. Sonst bekommt die Fliege eine gute und eine schlechte Seite. Ich will nicht mäkeln, doch es nützt nichts, wenn jeder nur schreibt oha und prima. Der Schwanz muß genau in der Mitte des Hakens sitzen. Deiner ist etwas auf eine Seite gerutscht. Wenn man das gleich bemerkt, läßt er sich noch rechtzeitig gerade rücken.
Die Rippung ist dir schön gleichmäßig gelungen, beginnt aber nicht genau hinten. Trotzdem, ein guter Anfang! Heb sie dir gut auf, wenn es die erste selbst gebundene Fliege ist. Ich hab meine auch noch, blos grad kein Foto. (folgt)


----------



## Rosi (2. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Aber hier ist ein Foto von einem ersten Muddler. Vielleicht können die Experten mir verraten, wie man den Kopf gleichmäßig geschnitten bekommt. Mit dem Nasenhaarschneider bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden. Oder muß der Kopf dichter gebunden werden? Das ist Haar vom Sitka Hirsch, fein und steif.


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Aber hier ist ein Foto von einem ersten Muddler. Vielleicht können die Experten mir verraten, wie man den Kopf gleichmäßig geschnitten bekommt. Mit dem Nasenhaarschneider bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden. Oder muß der Kopf dichter gebunden werden? Das ist Haar vom Sitka Hirsch, fein und steif.




Immer sehr wichtig - bei Muddlerköpfen :q:q

Bin weit entfernt vom Experten, versuche es aber trotzdem 

Hast Du 'nen Rotationsbindestock? 

Noch'n Ticken enger binden, Schere fest in einer Richtung halten und beim Schneiden den Bindestock drehen - so mach ich das.

Haut eigentlich ganz gut hin.


Abgesehen davon, dass die Fliege klasse aussieht Rosi :m 


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## jflyfish (3. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Rosi, 
ne halbe Rasierklinge zwischen den Fingern krümmen und dann vom Öhr nach hinten schneiden -- einmal Oben und einmal unten und fertig -- besonders gut für Zigarre.
jflyfish


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich schneide die Form von Muddlerköpfen immer mit einer gebogenen Nagelschere und bis jetzt hat sich auch noch keine Forelle beschwert,wenn die Form nicht immer sehr gut gelungen ist!!Es kommt beim Biß mehr auf die Führung
als auf die Form an.:q


----------



## Rosi (3. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



goeddoek schrieb:


> I
> Hast Du 'nen Rotationsbindestock?



Hi Goeddoek, irgendwie habe ich diese Funktion bis jetzt noch nicht vermißt. Obwohl die Videos ja gut aussehen, von NV und co, kinderleicht.


----------



## Rosi (3. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Wolfgang, das sind ja süße Minnos, gut finde ich auch die Idee mit den großen Augen. Dann werd ich mal die gebogene Nagelschere versuchen und ein Büschel mehr Haar einbinden. Eine Frage hab ich noch. Ein Haar hat ja ein spitzes und ein stumpfes Ende. Das Haarbüschel wird in der Mitte festgebunden, trotzdem stehen nun die spitzen Enden entweder nach vorn, oder nach hinten. Muß man die Büschel denn alle in selber Richtung fest binden? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Rosi!
Ich binde meist die dünnen Enden nach hinten ein,weil diese im Wasser besser spielen und die Fische zum Biß reizen!
Der Augeneffekt macht sich in stark beangelten Gewässern sehr positiv bemerkbar.Wenn Fische schon öfter gehakt wurden,lassen sie sich mit Augenmuddlern doch noch einmal zum Biß verleiten!!:q


----------



## Bondex (9. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich lege die dünnen Enden auch nach hinten wenn ein paar davon stehen bleiben sollen. Wenn alle beschnitten werden ist es quasi egal, dann könnte man die Haare auch vermischt einbinden um es sehr gleichmäßig zu formen. Die Haare müssen nach dem Einbinden immer von Partie zu Partie mit dem Daumennagel oder dem Knotentool verdichtet werden. Nur so bekommt man eine geschlossene Haarfläche. Beim Verdichten empfielt es sich den Bindestoch kurz vor und zurück zu drehen.
Wenn die Haare gut verdichtet sind kan man sie sehr gut mit einer richtig scharfen Rasierklinge (Ich benutze die von Wilkenson) auf Form stutzen. Ist der kopf zu spärlich und schlapp gebunden würde die Klinge die Haare unsauber schneiden weil sie zu sehr nachgeben. Dann geht nur noch eine Schere.


----------



## Fangnix (10. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab heute wieder getüddelt. 2 kleine Wooly Bugger (Hakengr. 10 u. 12).
Da ich kein Chenille habe, hab ich die Körper mit Dubbing gestaltet. Doch seht selbst:


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nimm das Dubbing lockerer und ruhig etwas reichlicher und stutze den Schwanz nicht sondern binde das Marabou einfach nur kürzer ein


----------



## Rosi (18. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

10 und 12 sind wirklich sehr klein für einen Wolly Bugger. So kurzes Marabou, da mußt du den Flaum für verwenden, oder wie Bondex sagt, die Fibern vom Stamm her etwas abschneiden. Für solche Winzlinge wirst du kein Chenille finden, da ist Dubbing genau richtig. Mein kleinster Wolly ist 2,5cm kurz, der Längste hat 4cm..

Eine Fliege hat bestimmte Proportionen. Je nach Muster, die ja meistens (klassisch) irgend ein lebendiges Vorbild imitiert. Der Wolly Bugger imitiert ein Fischchen. So, und nun versuch mal Fischbrut mit ganz winzigen Haken hinzubekommen. Fischbrut ist unauffällig, spärlich, nicht orange, mit einem schwarzen Auge, oder roten Kiemen. Meistens sitzt der Haken im Thoraxbereich. 

Man kann das oft nicht so sehen, doch die hier gezeigten Fliegen sind meistens für Binnenfliegenfischer ziemlich groß und auffällig. Ganz einfach weil die Binder damit Meerforellen fangen wollen. 

Vielleicht sollte es noch einen Thread für Binnenfischer geben mit Maifliegenbildern, Adams, Spinnern und Olive Dun, denn dazwischen sind Welten.


----------



## Tisie (18. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Rosi,



Rosi schrieb:


> Der Wolly Bugger imitiert ein Fischchen.


der WB kann ein Fischchen imitieren, aber als reine Fischchen-Imitation würde der WB wohl rel. schlecht abschneiden, da gibt es wesentlich bessere Muster.

Der WB ist ein typisches Gruppenmuster und kann viele verschiedene Beutetiere imitieren, z.B. Libellenlarven, Würmer, Blutegel, große Nymphen (z.B. von Mai- oder Steinfliege), Garnelen, usw. ... und das sowohl im Salz- als auch im Süßwasser.

Daneben taugt der WB auch als reine Reizfliege und dann bringen manchmal auch grelle Farben Erfolg.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Rosi (19. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Tisie, du hast völlig Recht, für Fischchen gibt es bessere Muster.


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi,

der ist ja süß |rolleyes ... hast Du darauf schonmal was gefangen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Rosi (19. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tisie, ja glaubst du vielleicht den würde ich ins Wasser schmeißen? Er ist empfindlich, aber fotogen.:m 
Öhm, hier ist ein richtiger Fänger in schwarz, 4cm lang, aus den Haaren einer Perücke. Der ist nicht so empfindlich wie Frizz Fibre.


----------



## Rosi (19. August 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nein, es gibt Versuche. Daraus entstehen nach einigen Proben brauchbare Salzwasserfliegen. Brauchbar heißt, das Material muß halten, darf nicht fitzen, nicht seine Farbe verändern, nicht verkleben (nach dem Auswaschen unter der Wasserleitung). Der lütte Fisch war ein Versuch. Ich habe das Material an ähnlichen Exemplaren ausprobiert. Es ist mir zu empfindlich. Daher würde ich den Lütten nicht in die Ostsee werfen.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal was ganz schweres

Einmal mit Bidoz Body






Und einmal mit dem neuen Bidoz Nymph Body der 2009 in den Handel kommt.






Klappt nicht mit dem Bildereinsetzen :-(


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Klappt nicht mit dem Bilder einsetzen :-(



doch klappt 

Ich war mal so frei Torsten und hab das gefixt #h


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ALL:
zeigt her eure Köcherfliegen!

Ich wollte euch mal meine Köcherfliegen zeigen und vll. auch mal welche von euch sehen um vll. das eine oder andere Muster noch zu optimieren!


gruß Max


PS: Die Äschen sind ganz verrückt nach den dingern
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 90805


Anhang anzeigen 90806


----------



## maesox (22. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes......sauber!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



maesox schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes......sauber!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6




Danke...|supergri


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



messerfisch schrieb:


> @ALL:
> zeigt her eure Köcherfliegen!
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal meine Köcherfliegen zeigen und vll. auch mal welche von euch sehen um vll. das eine oder andere Muster noch zu optimieren!
> ...



Und habt ihr auch bilder?


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und meine Bachflohkebese! Und Noch eine olivfarbende Nymphe auf die ich meine bis jetzt Größte Äsche gefangen habe (45er)


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und das sind meine Garnelen!in verschiedenen Farben:


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sorry habe grade ausversehen alle bilder gelöscht!


Nochmal die Fliegen + Äsche


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da...


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Messerfisch, das sind ja schicke Dingers#6 Womit hast du die Fliegen umwickelt? Das sieht ziemlich echt aus.


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

das ist mir peinlich zu sagen!


----------



## fritte (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Warum??? Haste alte Gummis benutzt??


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fritte schrieb:


> Warum??? Haste alte Gummis benutzt??


 
Darum legen die sich auch so geschmeidich um den Haken :m.Da hast Du mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Frisch mit Erdbeergeschmack sind die bestimmt gut für Friedfisch. Und ein wenig gebraucht |kopfkrat |supergri|supergri|supergri. Da sollte auch etwas gehen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## messerfisch (24. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ja das ist Latex ! Aber nicht vom gummi!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Stingray schrieb:


> Darum legen die sich auch so geschmeidich um den Haken :m.Da hast Du mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Frisch mit Erdbeergeschmack sind die bestimmt gut für Friedfisch. Und ein wenig gebraucht |kopfkrat |supergri|supergri|supergri. Da sollte auch etwas gehen .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 :q:q:q grööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl:q:q:q


----------



## messerfisch (24. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ne jetzt mal erhrlich die sehen doch gut aus oder?


----------



## Stingray (24. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ne jetzt mal erhrlich die sehen doch gut aus oder?


 

Yepp #6! Sind Klasse gemacht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## messerfisch (24. September 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke schön!:l

gruß Max


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und was für Latex hast Du nun genommen? Einen alten Gummischlüpper gekillt oder wie

Hier meine neuen Dorschfliegen für Norge


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier sind noch 2 Muster


----------



## Rosi (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Bondex, das sind wieder ganz Klasse Fliegen.#6 Woraus besteht die Tube? Innenleben aus einem Fensterputzmittel?


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

komisch ich hatte hier geantwortet aber es ist wohl nicht übermittelt??? 
Als Tube habe ich ganz gewöhnliche angeschmorte Ohrputzstäbchen verwendet.


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Aus latex aus der Erotik Brange! Habe mir was bestellt und zerschnipple das jetzt!:vik:


----------



## Tisie (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Aus latex aus der Erotik Brange! Habe mir was bestellt und zerschnipple das jetzt!:vik:


Wenn Du das Zeug nicht dem ursprünglichen Verwendungszweck zuführen kannst, ist das natürlich eine Alternative |supergri

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Schöne Fliegen #6


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja danke|rolleyes........


@ Tisie hast PN


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sehr schöne Mefofliegen!!!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (5. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ein paar Hechtstreamer von mir, die ich in den letzten Tage gebunden habe:





















Alle auf Partridge CS45BN gebunden.
Alle super fängig. Konnte schon etliche Hechte dieses Jahr damit verführen.


----------



## fluefiske (5. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Also,wenn ich Hecht wäre,würde ich da reinbeissen |supergri .Sehen verführerisch aus.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Den Körper aus Marabou zu machen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt doch die Strömung ist bei uns im Bach teilweise sehr stark da spielt der Zonker besser meiner Meinung nach.
Die Streamer sehen aber auch sehr schön aus und die Präsentation auf einem Bergkristal finde ich super. Vielleicht läst du dich doch mal bei uns zum Hechtfischen verführen.


----------



## fluefiske (6. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Marian,die sehen auch gut aus.
Bin auch gerade am Binden und habe einige Nymphen in Flechttechnik hergestellt,nachdem ich im Mai mit so einem Muster recht erfolgreich war.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nette Bunny´s hab ihr da getüdelt!
weiter so!!!


----------



## Tisie (7. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr schöne Streamer #6

@Torsten: Wie ist denn die Haltbarkeit Deiner Marabou-Streamer? Ich finde Marabou vom Spiel genial, aber das Zeug ist leider auch sehr empfindlich und nach ein paar Hechten (v.a. den kleinen) läßt so ein Marabou-Streamer schon deutlich Federn. Karnickel ist da schon deutlich robuster, wobei mir da auch öfter mal ein Hecht den Schwanz (des Streamers!) abbeißt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (10. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Haltbarkiet der Streamer liegt bei ca. 5 grossen Hechten. Kleine zerpflücken das Ding wirklich schneller.
Kommt aber auch immer drauf an wie er genommen wird.
In Kombination mit einem Angstdrilling als Tandem sind die sehr langlebig. Ich mach heute mal einen davon mit Bild.


----------



## fluefiske (11. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ein paar Fliegen in Flechttechnik.Diese sind sehr haltbar,wenn sie nicht vorher von Ästen und Zweigen gefressen werden.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Erzgebirgler (11. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die werde ich doch gleich mal nachbinden #h
Sehen aus, als würde die hier viel Fisch bringen 


Gruß Rico


----------



## ich fang dich (13. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Leute!

Heute hats mich mal wieder überkommen und ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen endlich nach fast 3 Monaten Pause wieder was zu tüddeln 

was dabei rausgekommen ist seht ihr hier -->


----------



## ich fang dich (13. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und nochmal meine Erfolgsfliegen in Norge für den gemeinen Pollack


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal neues für den Forellensee. Ich habe verschiedene Größen probiert. Die orangen sind zusätzlich mit Bleidraht beschwert.


----------



## forelle03 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe gestern auch mal wieder getüddelt.
Ergebniss:


----------



## Flyfisher01 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi ,
ich binde zwar noch nich solange Fliegen selber aber |kopfkratich trau mich mal meine Teppichfliegen vorzustellen .
Es sind Nymphen , die von mir zur  Pirsch auf  Rotaugen bei uns in der Havel eingesetzt  werden .


----------



## ich fang dich (18. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

geht doch^^ #6


LG.  ich fang dich


----------



## Flyfisher01 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke fürs Lob , als nächstes werd ich mal anstreben Trockenfliegen zu binden .


----------



## ich fang dich (18. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hab ich schon gemacht...^^ allerdings mit keinem großen erfolg..^^ hat nie was drauf gebissen...
leider...

LG.  ich fang dich


----------



## Flyfisher01 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal noch eine Sorte die ich mal gebunden habe :g


----------



## c032851 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Spezialisten,

will´s bei dem angekündigten Dreckswetter zum WE mal wieder am Bindetisch versuchen. Mir schwebt da so´n fettes Streamerteil vor: Tandemstreamer a la Lucky-diver o.ä. |evil:

Im Netz hab ich bezügl. Bindeanleitung nix gefunden, könnt Ihr mir da mal unter die Arme greifen ?

Bilder folgen dann (falls nicht total verunfallt|supergri) !

Grüsse
Mac#h


----------



## c032851 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi zusammen,

bin ich bezügl. Bindeanleitung im falschen thread?|kopfkrat 
Hab einfach mal ausprobiert,
Mal schaun was die Hechte sagen!

Gruß
Mac#h


----------



## Flyfisher01 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi ,
denke mal die oberste von deinen 2 Mustern wird den Hecht zur 
Weißglut bringen und dir Erfolg bescheren #6
Drücke dir die Daumen .


----------



## c032851 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Flyfisher,

das hoffe ich doch auch, habe vorsichtshalber noch ne Variante gebunden,

Gruß
Mac#h


----------



## c032851 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Flyfisher01 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch eine Sorte die ich mal gebunden habe :g



Apropo, fast vergessen,
Deine Nymphen schon ausprobiert ??

Gruß
Mac #h


----------



## Flyfisher01 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



c032851 schrieb:


> Apropo, fast vergessen,
> Deine Nymphen schon ausprobiert ??
> 
> Gruß
> Mac #h



Naja schon auf Friedfisch in der Havel sind die roten echt der Hammer , und wie meine Planung 2009 ausieht kann ich sie denn im Juni auf Salmoniden mal testen im Fluss , denn im Forellenteich beißen die ja eh auf alles und somit keine gewisse Aussagekraft .


----------



## Flyfisher01 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo ihr Fliegenbinder ,
ich hätte da mal ne wichtige Frage an euch .
Wie verhält es sich damit wann man welche Hakengröße bei Nymphen einsetzt #c
???
Geht das nach Jahreszeit wie die Naturnymphen im Fluss und Bach aussehen ???


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

StandartHakengröße bei Nympfen würde ich so sagen 12-8# Es kommt natürlich etwas drauf an was Du befischen willst und was derzeit im Wasser vorkommt, sprich in welcher Größe


----------



## Flyfisher01 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke dir Bondex , denn das war immer noch bei mir so ein Problem bei Nymphen wann welche Hakengröße .


----------



## nibbler001 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal meine erste Fliege:

Scrat

Gebunden aus:

- Stickgarn Schwarz
- Wolle (Synthetik) Schwarz/Rot
- Plastik perlen (augen)
- <0,1 mm Golddraht
- 3/0 Eagle Claw Stand-Up Jighaken

Aufgrund der HAkengrösse wohl eher was richtung Steelhead oder Dorsch


----------



## jungangler 93 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

geile sammlung .ihr seit ja richtige künstler am bindestock.


----------



## BigEarn (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe gerade einmal versucht, ein Stoneflymuster nachzubinden, welches ich auf einer neuseelaendischen Website gefunden habe.  Hier die ersten zwei Ergebnisse, natuerlich noch verbesserungswuerdig


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi
die sind ja wirklich klasse geworden! Ich wußte gar nicht daß Du auch Fliegen bindest.
Ich habe hier mal ein paar neue Mefofliegen zurechtgefummeltc


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier geht´s weiter. Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen die im Binnenwasser einzusetzen |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

diese Fliegen (Mischung aus Montana und Wooly Bugger, daher der Name) sind für den Einsatz am Forellensee gedacht


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch einige Varianten


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und dann noch diese hier|wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Big Earn.

Sehen sehr schön aus die Mücken #6


@ Bondex, nicht so viel fotografieren, mehr binden


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Polarfly
ich habe nur einen Teil fotografiert und nicht jede einzeln  Aber stimmt schon, ich könnte auch mal wieder fischen gehen


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#6 |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

War eben los, allerdings mit Miniwobbler. Asche auf mein Haupt! Dennoch konnte ich 4 schöne Forellen erlegen


----------



## jirgel (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*





Tagwerk vollbracht ein kleiner Auszug


----------



## jirgel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

is ja tote Hose hier |kopfkrat na ist bei euch kein russischer Winter ausgebrochen das ihr auch fliegenbinden vor dem Kamin macht ;+ also gut spring ich mal in die Presche


Wespeparachut



Klinkibondage


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr schöne muster, die dort aus Austria zu uns gelangen#6

Wir binden hier derzeit Küstenfliegen und auch schon die Kaltwasservarianten für unsere Flüsse......

Hier ein Auszug












Gruss aus dem hohen Norden, wo wir auf wärmeres Wetter warten.

Andy

Die Originale sind hier eingefügt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2328169#post2328169


----------



## jirgel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Shrimpfliegen ^^ irgend wann mal werde ich sowas auch brauchen


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, das könnte sein.

Aber deine Muster werden hier bei uns auch gefischt. daher sind so zu sagen Internationaler:q.

Muss auch noch Nassfliegen und Nymphen binden.

Wird aber zum größten Teil bei Red Tag bleiben.|rolleyes


----------



## jirgel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Das_geht 

Mag sein aber in ermangelns von Salzwasser in unserer Gegend (außer im Kochtopf bei denn Kartoffeln) ist der bedarf an Shrimps leider nicht gegeben aber binden werde ich sie trotz dem mal, schaden kanns auch nicht mit anderen worten wenn´s nicht hilft schads a net  (Schwarzbärschnaps rüberreich)


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dank für den Schnaps, den kann ich derzeit auch gut gebrauchen.....:m

Stimmt mit Shrimp geht eher in Salz und Brackwasser etwas.:q


----------



## jirgel (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na da hab ich ein Schmankerl für euch eine Mücke in der größe 20 zeigt her eue winzfliegen


----------



## gismowolf (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus jirgel !
Schöne "Muckerl"machst Du da!!#6
Ist zwar scho einige Jährchen her,als ich die gebunden hab.Leider haben die Kormorane bei uns in der Traun und in der Ager die Äschen ausgerottet und alle Schutz-und Besatzmaßnahmen bringen nichts,weil sich seit Jahren auch massenhaft Gänsesäger hier sehr wohl fühlen!
Aber in den 90-iger Jahren waren das meine besten Äschenfliegen,gebunden auf 20-22-er Haken!


----------



## jirgel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habederre Gismo 

Danke aber das kompliment kann ich zurück geben schöne Wuzerl hast da gebunden #6 

Bei 22 wirds bei mir schon eng mit meinen Klodeckelhänden  vor allem bei der Dubbingmenge


----------



## fly-martin (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi

Ich habe für Äschen gerne diese hier genommen ( gr 18-22 ) :


----------



## gismowolf (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Martin
Wunderschön getüdelt!!!#6
Kann mir gut eine prächtige Äsche vorstellen,die vom Grund aufsteigt,eine vorsichtige Linkskehre um Deine Fliege macht,sich etwas absinken läßt,nochmal
hochkommt und vorsichtig die fliege einschlürft!!!!!!!!
@jirgel
Die Finger tun bei mir schon noch mit,aber die Augen bräuchten schon kräftige Unterstützung!Ich binde zur Zeit riesige Meeresfliegen als Beifänger für unseren heurigen Norgeurlaub auf den Vesteralen.Da geht`s noch ohne Brille!#h


----------



## jirgel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ein Freund hat mich gestern mal gebeten ob man keine Parachuts der größe 20 binden kann ich hab drauf gesagt wieso nicht. Hätte ich bloss nein gesagt  

aber es ist was geworden :


----------



## BigEarn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab auch noch ein wenig getuedellt heute |wavey:


----------



## jirgel (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So dalle da ich keine Lust mehr hatte auf meine Plastikboxen Chaos #q und Hechel quetschungen, und da ich grade mal wieder einen Freientag hatte so befand ich das Wetter für gut genug um mich einer kleinen Bastelabeit zu betätigen.

das Neue Fliegen zu Hause 3324


----------



## gismowolf (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus jirgel!
Bist wieder mal fleißig!!
Hab heute die Lücken im Bestand mit "Haarigem" für Truttas und Hechte gefüllt.


----------



## jirgel (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Gismo 


Wenn ich so sagen darf _Geile Puscheln _hast du da gebunden :l wirklich da weiß man nicht ob man damit fischen soll oder sie füttern und streicheln :m


----------



## nibbler001 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab ma meine Sammlung von HEcht/Zanderfliegen Photografiert.

Sind an Eagleclaw 3/0 Standup Jigs gebunden. Die vordere (Orange, GElb, Blau an 4 Drilling) und dem Barsch fehlen noch n Paar Augen^^.

Fr kommt hoffentlich endlich mein Bindestock^^


----------



## gismowolf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab heute wieder einige Schwergewichte für die Barbenregion produziert.


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na der Wolli kann die Saison wohl nicht erwarten  Abgefahrene Teile!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,

möchte auch mal was zu diesem Trööt beitragen:

Fish & Shrimps 

auf 8 ´er Haken.


Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wegen akkuten sauerstoff mangel durch die Nase und der Grippe komme ich einfach nicht zum binden deswegen stell ich mal was altes ein sorry


----------



## goeddoek (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Stephan #h

Das sind ja richtige kleine Kunstwerke. Schade, dass die auf Bildern nie so gut aussehen wie im Original.

Hier mal zwei von meinen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#6 Also da beuge ich doch mein Haupt in Ehrfurcht..
Aber mit den Kunstwerken würde ich im Leben nicht angeln...:q
Stephan, das ist ja nicht mehr normal .. wieso machst Du das nicht beruflich? |bigeyes   Georg bei Dir kommt das ja, weil Du soooo viel Freizeit hast :m
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Stephan, das ist ja nicht mehr normal .. wieso machst Du das nicht beruflich?



Weil ich dann keine Zeit mehr habe mit so netten Kerlen wie dir zu fischen,Wäscheleine aufer Wiese zu schmeißen, etc....:l

... und so schwer sind die auch nicht zu tüddeln.:m

Ist schon gut so wie es ist:g

LG Stephan #h

@ Georg: Eine secret weapon - Fliege; dü pöser Pube|supergri und die rechte Fliege sieht aus wie eine "Wet daddy" allerdings hat die WD keinen Tail.

Sehr gelungen mein Lieber !


----------



## goeddoek (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Georg: Eine secret weapon - Fliege; dü pöser Pube|supergri und die rechte Fliege sieht aus wie eine "Wet daddy" allerdings hat die WD keinen Tail.
> 
> Sehr gelungen mein Lieber !




Danke, dito #h

Sigrid Weppen ? Ich mach das auch nie wieder - versprochen :q :q

Hmmmmhhhhh - eigentlich sollte eine ohne Tail doch eher "wet mommy" und eine mit "wet daddy" heißen #c :q 

Egal - beide Namen hören sich etwas an wie aus den schwedischen Filmen der Siebziger  :q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyes
#d
|uhoh: 
|muahah:
|jump:

Warte nur bis Honigkugel dich erwischt ... :m:q

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab mal eine Farbvariante der Pattegrüsen getüddelt mit einem kleinen Highlight:l


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schönes Ding Gunnar,

ins Epoxi gemischt vermute ich ?!

Ich finde ja schon den roten Beißpunkt vor den Fresswerkzeugen sehr innovativ aber die Leuchtaugen  - #r#r#r

Bin auf deine Erfahrungen im "Feldversuch" gespannt.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ins Epoxi gemischt vermute ich ?!



Nö, mit der Leuchtfarbe von Revell angemalt und mit Bastelkleber eine Schutzschicht aufgetragen. Mit Epoxy wären die mir zu dick geworden.


----------



## ich fang dich (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Moin!

Hab auch mal wieder was getüddelt!

Fürn Saisonstart... hauptsächlich Streamer, aber auch einige Nymphen und Trockenfliegen habe ich geschafft... 


der Rest kommt in den nächsten Beiträgen 


Lg.   ich fang dich


----------



## ich fang dich (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so... da ist der Rest 


LG ich fang dich


PS: hat noch wer Tips, was man in men ca 15 m breiten und max. so 2 m tiefen Fließgewässer noch so einsetzen kann für den Saisonstart?


wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Blindfischer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Georg: Eine secret weapon - Fliege; dü pöser Pube|supergri und die rechte Fliege sieht aus wie eine "Wet daddy" allerdings hat die WD keinen Tail.
> 
> Sehr gelungen mein Lieber !




Hi Stephan,

Ihr habt mich beim Wühlmäuse FlyFi in GG ja ordentlich infiziert , aber muß ich jetzt auch lernen wer Sigrid Weppen ist und warum ein nasser Vater auch ohne Tail fängig ist? |supergri 
 (die Deutsche Übersetzung liest sich so obszön deswegen lass ich lieber das original stehen, ich will Marco ja keine Konkurrenz machen)

Iss ja bös kompiziert mit die Fusseldinger  |kopfkrat  

Gruß

Der halbschlanke


----------



## jirgel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> so... da ist der Rest
> PS: hat noch wer Tips, was man in men ca 15 m breiten und max. so 2 m tiefen Fließgewässer noch so einsetzen kann für den Saisonstart?
> 
> 
> wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar


 

Trocken :

Sedgerl 
Zulu 
Hexerl 
Caddis 
Royal Wulf 

Nass :

Butcher 
March Brown 
Aelxandra

Nymphfen :
Goldkopp Variationen
pepping Caddis
Bachflohkrebse 
usw

Streamer:
Baitfisch
Woolybugger 
Clouser 
Spargler 
Missionary 
Muddler Minnow 
olive matuka
Black Matuka

Mein Favorite wenn es wirklich tief runter geht :

Thunder Creek Silver Shiner mit bleidraht im Kopf.


----------



## Locke4865 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



jirgel schrieb:


> Thunder Creek Silver Shiner mit bleidraht im Kopf.


 
Die klingt interessant kannst du davon mal eine kleine Bindeanleitung bzw Materialzusammenstellung + Bild einstellen
angle in ähnlichen Gewässer wie "ich fang dich"
wäre deshalb mal eine Alternative zu Goldköpfen


----------



## jirgel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*





Das sind sie sie meine Thunder Creek Fischlein 

Matrial Bucktail Farben nach geschmack oder Polarfiber 
Bindeseide standart
Bleidraht 
Streamerhaken 6 8 oder 10 
Silber Gold oder Kupfertinsel
A bisserl 5 Min Epoxy 
und Farbe für die Augerl 

Die Fischerl sind da Hammer im tiefen Wasser. aber auch kleine schwarze Versionen im Frühjahr zur Forschlaichzeit  bindeanleitung folgt nach wenn ich die Grippe überwunden habe und nicht mehr alles anrotze.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> aber muß ich jetzt auch lernen wer Sigrid Weppen ist und warum ein nasser Vater auch ohne Tail fängig ist? |supergri
> (die Deutsche Übersetzung liest sich so obszön deswegen lass ich lieber das original stehen, ich will Marco ja keine Konkurrenz machen)
> ...


OT an
Nee, must du nicht, da machen wir nochmal nen Crashkurs 
OT aus

Gruss Stephan #h


----------



## Locke4865 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke Jirgel
kann mir schon ganz gut was aus den Bildern und deiner Materialliste nehmen
werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren zu Binden wenn ich mir mal Epoxy versorgt hab


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:
*Hier sind ja gaaanz viele Bilder wech, wie kommt das und kann das rückgängig gemacht werden*:c


----------



## Alex.k (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sorry für diese blöde Frage: Die Fliegen sehen ja schön aus aber wie sieht es aus wenn diese im Wasser landen, das gebundene und das aussehen verschwindet doch oder?
Die Form verändert sich; Das einzige was bleibt sind die Farben.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Sorry für diese blöde Frage: Die Fliegen sehen ja schön aus aber wie sieht es aus wenn diese im Wasser landen, das gebundene und das aussehen verschwindet doch oder?
> Die Form verändert sich; Das einzige was bleibt sind die Farben.



|wavey:
Das stimmt nur bedingt.
Es kommt stark auf die Materialien drauf an wie die Fliege sich verhält.
Bindet man verschiedene Materialien z.b. im Hechelstil, so pulsieren diese unter Wasser.
Ein langer Schwanz der Fliege(Zonkerstrip o.ä.) spielt wellenartig usw. usw.
Und eine Trockenfliege liegt im Idealfall nur auf dem Wasser auf, sodass sie kaum nass wird.
Im Allgemeinen spielen Fliegen also aktiver als alle anderen KuKö.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schau mal hier, da bekommst Du eine ungefähre Vorstellung, dieser Streamer ist aus Kaninchenfell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blRT5zeZK9Q


----------



## Alex.k (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ahh Cool.
Also sind die Stoffe eher wasserabweisend. Schön zu wissen.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Ahh Cool.
> Also sind die Stoffe eher wasserabweisend. Schön zu wissen.



Auf gar keinen Fall, nur synthetische Stoffe haben teilweise diese Eigenschaft.
Trockenfliegen werden allerdings gefettet.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich dir das erklären soll#c
Hast Du schonmal einen Hund schwimmen sehen?
Das Fell geht im Wasser auf und wenn er rauskommt hängt das klatschnass an ihm herunter, genauso ist das wenn man mit Zeug ins Wasser geht und so ist das eben auch bei den Fliegen.


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier sind ja gaaanz viele Bilder wech, wie kommt das und kann das rückgängig gemacht werden 

Man kann nur eine bestimmte Datenmenge als Bilder hier hochladen. Hat man sein Limit erreicht muß man leider erst Bilder löschen um neue einstellen zu können. Das ist manchmal wirklich schade besonders wenn es Bilder sind die immer wieder mal abgerufen werden weil sie für andere User interessant sind.

Auf gar keinen Fall, nur synthetische Stoffe haben teilweise diese Eigenschaft.
Trockenfliegen werden allerdings gefettet.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich dir das erklären soll
Hast Du schonmal einen Hund schwimmen sehen?
Das Fell geht im Wasser auf und wenn er rauskommt hängt das klatschnass an ihm herunter, genauso ist das wenn man mit Zeug ins Wasser geht und so ist das eben auch bei den Fliegen. 

Das kann ich so leider nicht stehen lassen. Ich fette meine Trockenfliege nie! Nicht das Fett bringt die Fliege zum schwimmen sondern die Oberflächenspannung. Fett soll lediglich verhindern daß siech die Fliege mit Wasser vollsaugt und dann untergeht wege dem zu hohen Gewicht. Fett macht die Fliege also nicht leichter. Allerdings binde ich auch nur Trockenfliegen aus Materialien, die sich nicht oder nur sehr schlecht vollsaugen können. Baumwolle beispielsweise ist daher sehr ungeeignet für gute Trockenfliegen! Ist die Fliege dann aber doch untergegangen besteht die Möglichkeit sie mit Leerwürfen zu trocknen. Überfrequente Würfe (Peitschenwürfe) trocknen die Fliege besonders gut. Die Fliegen werden dabei quasi ausgeschüttelt. Nur nicht zu stark knallen lassen sonst verabschiedet sich die Fliege 
Eine andere Möglichkeit (für rauhes Wasser) wären selbstschwimmende Trockenfliegen. Dabei liegt das materialbedingte Gesamtgewicht unter dem spezifischen Gewicht des Wassers. Solche sind dann z.B aus Balsaholz, Schaumstoffen, Elch oder Rehhaaren gebunden. Werden diese mal unter Wasser gedrückt, steigen sie selbsttätig wieder zur Obefläche empor. Streamer aus solchen Materialien müssen daher entweder mit Metallköpfchen, Augen, Perlen oder später beim Fischen mit Sinktips oder Sinkschnüren auf Tiefe "gedrückt" werden


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

am besten die Bilder auf externen Webspace laden.

Das gibt soviele die sich verlinken lassen.
*ih, Arcor, bilder-hochladen.net, etc.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:
Hey, Bondex, man lernt nie aus, ich dahcte man muss die Trockenfliegen schwimmfähig mittels Silikon oder eben Fett machen.
Allerdings muss ich dich auch korrigiren, meine Hechtstreamer mit Rehhaarkopf sollen durch die Oberfläche furchen:m


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Leif-Jesper
Reh-,Hirsch-,bzw.Elchhaare sind hohl und an der Spitze geschlossen.Daher der Auftrieb.Wenn man den Kopf am Hechtstreamer oder an Muddlern in Form schneidet,werden naturgemäß die geschlossenen Spitzen weggeschnitten und wenn man dann noch den nassen Streamerkopf in die Hand nimmt,werden die geschnittenen Fellhaare zusammengedrückt und sie saugen Wasser in die Hohlräume.Dann ist der Auftrieb wesentlich weniger und solche Streamer treiben nicht oder nur mehr sehr langsam auf,sie schweben dann eher im Wasser.
Darum binde ich in meine Muddler sehr viele(unbechnittene) Rehhaare ein bzw.überziehe den geschnittenen Kopf eventuell mit einer dünnen Epoxischicht.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:
Also bei mir funzt es, die gehen allerdings seeeeeehr langsam unter.
Schau dir doch mal die Bassbugs an, die schwimmen auch, das mit dem Hohlsein wusste ich übrigens


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ist doch klar daß sie nur beschwert werden müssen wenn man nicht an der Oberfläche fischen will, tsssssssssssssss
Standesgemäß werden Streamer unterwasser gefischt. Auf der Oberfläche fischt man in der Regel Popper auf Hecht oder auch Schwarzbarsch... oder Zigarre auf Meerforelle, wobei ich mich da nicht festlegen will ob es sich um einen Streamer handeln soll.


----------



## jirgel (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal ein update reinschieben und booten 











 beim Lauberl bin ich noch nicht zufrieden ich probier das nächste mal mit der heißklebepistole einen besseren unterkörper zu formen.


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo 
heute habe ich meine ersten 3 fliegen gebunden :vik:
eine weiße wooly bugger 
ein flashhopper 
und eine magnus 
für den anfang garnicht so schlecht :vik:
gucks du hier 



lg andre


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe für Äschen gerne diese hier genommen ( gr 18-22 ) :
> 
> ...






ne frage: besteht der thorax aus einer gestutzten hechel oder ist das ein anderes material? sieht auf dem linke bild komisch aus, deswegen frag ich.

danke


----------



## Leif-Jesper (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> ne frage: besteht der thorax aus einer gestutzten hechel oder ist das ein anderes material? sieht auf dem linke bild komisch aus, deswegen frag ich.
> 
> danke



|wavey:
Ich würde sagen, das ist Pfauengras bei der ersten, bei den anderen die besagte Hechel|kopfkrat


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sieht mir dafür zu fein aus, aber du wirst schon recht haben.

danke


----------



## Leif-Jesper (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:
Mhh, stimmt, das könnte aber auch ein Dubbing aus Federfasern sein|kopfkrat


----------



## BigEarn (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Koennte auch Straussenfeder sein, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Wasdenn? (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mein tip geht aktuell in richtung gestutzte hechel - doch von welchem vogel?


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe heute mal wieder geübt das binden :q
fliege 1 wooly bugger in braun 
fliege 2 eine magnus 
fliege 3 ein streamer für die ganz dicken trutten :q wenn die tobis on tour wieder sind


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

gucks du hier :g


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Andre.

Sehen doch sexy aus, Tight Lines sag ich.


----------



## laverda (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Boardies
Ich sende das 1. Mal mit Bildern, deshalb die mäßige Qualität. Bei Interesse sende ich noch einige mehr, die dann wohl qualitativ besser sind.
Hier 2 meiner Streamer: 
Material ausschließlich aus Bastel- und Handarbeitsläden: 
Plüsch-Haarbüschel (Schwanz) 
Plüsch-Strang mit Engelshaar und Goldfaden (Körper und Schwanz, vgl Foto 3, selbst gezwirbelt).
Alte abgelegte 10er oder 12er Fireline und dünner Kupferdraht  (Bindefaden und Plüschstrangseele)
Fenstermalfarbe, Flüssigkunststoff (Kopf- und Schwanzansatz-Formung und -Fixierung, Pupille)
Metallpailletten gewölbt mit Loch, 6mm (Augen).
Metall-Glitzerpulver als zusätzlicher Reiz auf der Schwanzwurzel.

Der Meeres-Haken (Wurmhaken) von VMC Grösse 4 oder 1 ist extrem scharf und dünndrähtig, leider auch recht teuer. 


















Es ist schon mächtig spät, muss jetzt Schluss machen. Kommentare zu meinen Tüddelergebnissen wären ganz nett. Gute Nacht


----------



## BigEarn (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#c Und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## laverda (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



BigEarn schrieb:


> #c Und wo sind die Bilder?



Sorry, ich hatte da wohl nicht die richtige Einstellung vorgenommen. #q.
Wer immer das jetzt liest, bitte um Rrückmeldung, ob die Bilder jetzt öffentlich sichtbar sind.#h 

Ansonsten muss ich den Beitrag erneut reinstellen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



laverda schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte da wohl nicht die richtige Einstellung vorgenommen. #q.
> Wer immer das jetzt liest, bitte um Rrückmeldung, ob die Bilder jetzt öffentlich sichtbar sind.#h
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich den Beitrag erneut reinstellen.



Hi,

ich kann sie sehen - sehen doch gut aus !

@ Andre : Auch nicht schlecht - schon getestet?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## laverda (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann sie sehen - sehen doch gut aus !
> 
> ...



Diese Streamer sind bis dato nur auf Aussehen, Beweglichkeit und Sinkeigenschaften getestet. 
Der Winter war halt lang genug zum Testen und probieren und jetzt juckt es wie doof endlich die ersten Stachelritter mit den "Neuen" zu überlisten. 
Fast identische Muster, nur anders gebunden (als einzelne Büschel zusammengebunden), haben in den letzten Jahren Zandern und Barschen im Rhein gefallen. Neu an diesen ist, dass das Bindematerial fast nichts kostet, der Kreativität kaum Grenzen setzt und  die Plüschstränge jede Menge aushalten. Weiterhin lassen sich im Kunststoffköpfchen sowohl Bleischrot zur Beschwerung als auch Schaumstoffkügelchen als Auftrieb einarbeiten und die Augen sitzen endlich mal bombenfest.


----------



## laverda (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi zusammen. 
Bevor ich gleich wieder am Bindestock sitze, mal eben noch ein paar Bilder: 

Die Schwänze bestehen aus Plüschhaar bzw. Marabou,
Vorderkörper aus Hartschaum überzogen mit Fenstermalfarbe und eingearbeitetem Bleischrot auf der Unterseite, 
Augen aus Metallpailletten, Pupillen aus Fenstermalfarbe, 
Tauchschaufel aus fester Kunststofffolie.  
Die "Streamer" schwimmen so gerade eben noch, beim ersten leichten Zug tauchen sie ab. Ohne weiteren Zug bleiben sie in der Schwebe oder schwimmen gaaanz langsam wieder auf, um beim nächsten Zug erneut (oder etwas tiefer) zu tauchen. 
Die "Schaufel" bewirkt lediglich das Abtauchen, ohne dass eine Wobbelbewegung entsteht. 
Die Schaufeln müssen beim ersten Mal zurechtgestutzt werden (Nagelclipser), um das beabsichtigte Laufverhalten für die beabsichtigte Einholgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Je schneller, desto kürzer und schmaler die Schaufel
Von den 3 Abgebildeten ist nur der Schwarz-Gold-Rote angelfertig "beschnitten", die beiden Roten sind noch "jungfräulich". 

Wenn die Stachelritter mit hoffentlich bald steigenden Temperaturen wieder ins Flachwasser kommen, wird sich zeigen, ob so ein langsam und kurz unter der Oberfläche gezupfter Puschel auf Interesse stößt.


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute :g
hier mal mein tobi fisch für die warmen tage


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hallo Andre.
> 
> Sehen doch sexy aus, Tight Lines sag ich.


 ja die bombe sind sie noch nicht ist ja erst der anfang von ende 
werde weiter fleißig üben #6
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

einen habe ich noch :q


lg andre


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi ihr, ich habe auch welche. Diesen vermisse ich seit gestern Abend, er ist abgerissen.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Rosi!
Abgerissen??Wie das?Beim Werfen?Hänger oder Fisch?
Gefällt mir sehr gut,Dein Eismeermuddler aus einem Hirschspiegel!!Wenn Du ihn neu bindest,versuche ruhig eine Spur mehr rot oder orange hineinzubringen!#6#h


----------



## Inkognitofly (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

HI
@ Andre




Der grüne Grizzly Schwanz gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Das passt farblich nicht zusammen. 
Ein heller Kopf (Weiß,Grau) mit Edding auf der oberseite der Farbe des Körpers angepasst würde besser aussehen.
Die Kugelkettenaugen etwas mehr nach hinten, und unter dem Haken einbinden, wird dem Lauf des Tobis besser machen.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das der Schwanz zum eintailen neigt, ein etwas kurzsschenkliger Haken würde ich verwenden.

TL


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Gismo, der Muddler ist zwischen die Buhnen geraten. Ich habe ihn noch einige Zeit treiben sehen, doch das Wasser ist zu eisig um hinterher zu schwimmen. Mehr Rot? Mach ich, doch warum?

Hi Laverda, das ist ja mal was ganz ausgefallenes, Fliegen mit Tauchschaufel. Warum bindest du Schrotkugeln ein, wenn der Streamer schwimmen soll?. Bzw. Warum Hartschaum wenn er tauchen soll?


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Rosi
Ich schicke voraus,daß ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt seit 59 Jahren Fische mit der Angel fange!Seit 1970 kann ich auch mit Fliegenruten umgehen und binde Fliegen oder besser gesagt,Köder aus Federn,Haaren Kunstfasern und verschiedenartigstem Zubehör selbst.In meinen Hausgewässern(Voralpenflüsse der Äschen-.Forellen-,und Barbenregion)kann mit verschiedenartigsten Ködern(z.B.Wurm,Maden,Blinker,Wobbler,Fliegen,etc.) gemäß den gültigen Bestimmungen geangelt werden.In diesen Flüssen gibt es Stellen,die mit der Fliegenrute nur ungenügend befischt werden können!Steilabbruch an den Ufern,nicht bewatbar weil zu tief,Unterwasserfelsen und extreme Fließgeschwindigkeit,jedoch sehr stark nach Fisch riechend!!Daher ging ich mal mit der Spinnrute und Streamer
zum Angeln und montierte ein 15g rundes Durchlaufblei,einen Wirbel(ohne Karabiner),knüpfte dann noch ein ca.60cm langes Monofilvorfach daran und ans Ende einen meiner Rehhaarstreamer.Gleich nach dem ersten Wurf hatte ich einen Biß und konnte eine schöne Bafo drillen.Nach einigen weiteren Würfen hatte ich einen Hänger und mußte die Montage abreißen!Also wieder die gleiche Montage,aber leider hatte ich nur mehr ein rot lackiertes Durchlaufblei in der Tasche.Ohne lang zu überlegen,machte ich damit die Montage fertig.Ich hatte auch sogleich wieder Bisse,konnte aber keinen Fisch mehr haken.Der gleich gebundene Streamer,Biß um Biß,aber kein Fisch mehr am Haken.Wir angeln hier ohne Widerhaken und ich gab dem Haken die Schuld und montierte einen anderen Streamer.Beim herankurbeln,Blei und Streamer schon fast an der Oberfläche,sah ich plötzlich einen Schatten aus der Tiefe kommen,das war eine wunderschöne Refo und die biß nicht in den Streamer,sondern in das rote Blei!!!
das Rätsel war gelöst!Das rotlackierte Kugelblei,ruckartig gezupft,reizte die Forelle stärker zum Anbiß als der Streamer!!!!Seitdem bekommen meine Streamer und Muddler rote oder orangerote Körper bzw.Schwänzchen oder seitlich eingebundene rote Deckfedern!Und die Forellen reagieren überall so!Bei uns in Österreich genauso wie die Truttas in den Süßwasserseen auf Smöla in Norwegen,wie auch die Mefos in den Straumen zwischen den Schären dort.Probiere das doch mal aus.


----------



## Wasdenn? (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

interessante geschichte!
ähnlich erging mir es einmal mit diversen bachis, die meine hübschen nymphen nicht beachteten und sich stattdessen auf den halbversunkenen bißanzeiger (farbe: rot) stürzten.

seitdem mach ich mir ernsthaft darüber gedanken, ob das exakte binden von imitaten (ganz egal, welchen) so wichtig ist oder doch eher stark überschätzt wird.


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Gismo, das ist wirklich interessant und ich werde das ausprobieren. Weiße Streamer gehen im klaren Ostseewasser auch gut. Schade daß ich nicht eher geschrieben habe, letzte Woche kam ein Päckchen mit orangenen Rehhaar, jetzt hätte ich gern Rotes.|rolleyes


----------



## gismowolf (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Rosi!
Rehhaar kann man mit Haarfärbemittel umfärben.Ich hab auch mal mit grellem Pumuklorange und Blau herumgespielt.
Hier ein Bild mit Beispielen.Aber ich glaube,daß das Einbinden von roten Hasenfellstripes bzw.roten Federteilen reicht!
Zu allerletzt noch meine fängigste Meeresfliege,die ich hauptsächlich als Beifängerfliege ca.25cm vor einem Gufi bzw. Kleinpilker montiere.Diese Montage wird allerdings mit einer Spinnrute gefischt.Interessant ist jedoch die Fängigkeit,die ist in der Regel 3 x höher als auf den Gufi oder Pilker.


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oh ha, das sieht ja gut aus!
Besonders die vielen Muddler. Was man alles kombinieren kann! Was sind das denn für Augen auf dem 2. Foto? Cool, rote Augen. Sind das leichte Perlen?

Färben ist eine aufwändige Sauerei. Ich brauchte sowieso noch einen halben Balg in dachsfarben. So eine ähnliche Mefofliege wie deinen Springer, hab ich vor ein paar Tagen gebunden. Mit Schwanz, Schwinge und Barthechel, nur in rot/weiß. Ich bilde mir ein, weiß/rot geht besser am Tage im kalten Wasser und rot/schwarz eher abends, nachts und im warmen Wasser. (Die Farbenphilosophie)


----------



## gismowolf (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Rosi!
Diese Augen waren bis jetzt geheim!!Auch ein Versuch von mir.Das sind Swarovski Klunkern(Kristallglas gepreßt oder eventuell auch geschliffen) ! Und zwar finden die normalerweise Verwendung in hochqualitativen Rückstrahlern(Reflektoren).Bei Sonnenschein kann man durch die Lichtreflexion den Lauf des Streamers sogar in 30-40m Entfernung verfolgen.Auch wenn der Streamer in größerer Wassertiefe geführt wird.
Deine Farbenphilosophie ist goldrichtig!! #6 Wir sind ja auch immer zur Sommersonnenwende in Norwegen und da wird Tag und Nacht geangelt!!!


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wolli plant wieder mal eine größere Aktion habe ich das Gefühl...dann mal viel Spaß beim Basteln!!!


----------



## laverda (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Laverda, das ist ja mal was ganz ausgefallenes, Fliegen mit Tauchschaufel. Warum bindest du Schrotkugeln ein, wenn der Streamer schwimmen soll?. Bzw. Warum Hartschaum wenn er tauchen soll?[/quote]

Hi Rosi 
Wegen der Laufeigenschaften. Die Kugel sorgt neben der Kielwirkung des Hakens für aufrechtes Laufen und vermindert erheblich die Neigung zur Drehung um die eigene Achse und legt den Schwerpunkt weiter in die vordere Hälfte des Streamers. 
Der Streamer taucht beim langsamen Zupfen ab, treibt ohne Zug aber mit der Strömung auch an unzulängliche Stellen. 
Ich habe im Sommer mehrfach Barsche und Zander in den ganz flachen Randbereichen rauben sehen. Diesen Streamer kann ich schwimmend unter überhängendes Geäst treiben lassen und vorsichtig langsam drunter her zupfen. 
Man könnte diesen Köder auch Schwimmwobbler ohne Wobbelbewegung nennen (der taucht nur). 
Und er lässt sich eben nur mit der Fliegenrute werfen. 

Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## ich fang dich (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@gismowolf

wo bekommt man denn soetwas nettes her??? ^^


sind in den Dingern löcher drinnen?



LG.   ich fang dich


----------



## laverda (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Rosi!
> Diese Augen waren bis jetzt geheim!!Auch ein Versuch von mir.Das sind Swarovski Klunkern(Kristallglas gepreßt oder eventuell auch geschliffen) ! Und zwar finden die normalerweise Verwendung in hochqualitativen Rückstrahlern(Reflektoren).Bei Sonnenschein kann man durch die Lichtreflexion den Lauf des Streamers sogar in 30-40m Entfernung verfolgen.Auch wenn der Streamer in größerer Wassertiefe geführt wird.
> Deine Farbenphilosophie ist goldrichtig!! #6 Wir sind ja auch immer zur Sommersonnenwende in Norwegen und da wird Tag und Nacht geangelt!!!



Hi Gismowolf 
Mein Gismo ist braun, 25 kg und mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt und der beste Kumpel der 2 Aalfänger oben links. Deiner sieht jünger aus. 
Dein Geheimnis ist ab jetzt nicht mehr geheim. #6
Könntest Du eine Bezugsquelle für diese Klunker nennen? 
Würde mich drüber freuen!!!! 

Gruß  Siggi


----------



## gismowolf (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Ich fang dich
Leider haben die Minireflektoren keine Löcher und man muß sie daher mit Superkleber oder besser noch mit 5Min.Epoxi
fixieren.
Du hast eine PN!
@laverda
Habe nachts Dein posting leider nicht gesehen!
Mein Gismo war ein Welsh Corgi / Spitz - Mischling und der Jagdtrieb bei ihm war nur auf Fische ausgerichtet!Er wurde 12,5 Jahre alt und stellt jetzt den Fischen in den ewigen Hundejagdgründen nach!Bezugsquelle: nach Swarovski googeln!Es gibt auch eine technische Sparte,wo gepreßte Klunkern wie schon erwähnt,in Reflektoren Verwendung finden.
PN ist unterwegs!


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi ihr, was Männer so alles zum Fliegen binden auseinander nehmen (Rückstrahler) und verwenden ( Schrotkugeln):q


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab da noch einige Nahaufnahmen gefunden!


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich finde die Idee mit den Rückstrahlern klasse! Hast Du auch noch Bleidraht auf dem Haken?


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Björni!
Nein,diese Streamer fische ich mit schwimmender Schnur + 70 cm Bleivorfach(Mini-Sink-Tips R.M.) + ca.50 cm Monofil 0,35 (wegen eventuellem Hechtbiß).Mit dieser Montage ist er sehr beweglich.Bei kurzem Zug geht er nach unten und bei Stillstand steigt er aufgrund der eingebundenen Rehhaare!Ist enormer Adrenalinausstoß,wenn Du den Streamer glitzern und leuchten siehst,dann siehst Du den dunklen Schatten,der plötzlich hinter einem Stein hervorschießt und dann wartest Du schon mit 100000 Volt auf den Biß,der urplötzlich in die Rute schlägt!! :vik: :vik:


----------



## laverda (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Gismowolf, 
Hast du es schon mal mit dem Schreiben von Abenteuer-Romanen versucht? - Spannung pur scheint dein Metier zu sein - 

Jetzt zu den Strahlern: Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Klunkerchen gerade im Frühjahr bei trübem Wasser mit wenig Restlicht den Räubern den Weg zum Haken weisen.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@laverda
Romane?Nein,aber wenn Dir mein Stil gefällt,kannst Du ja bei Gelegenheit meine alten Beiträge im Boaerd lesen.Mußte leider schon eine Menge Fotos wieder rausnehmen,weil hier dafür zu wenig Platz war.
Kann sein,daß die Reflektoren auch bei trübem Wasser wirken.Aber dafür hab ich mir wieder was anderes einfallen lassen.Aus einer Leuchtperle und zugeschnittenen Kunststoffplättchen mach ich einen Propeller,dessen Druckwellen auf die nervige Seitenlinie der Fische einwirkt und sie so zum Anbiß reizt!!


----------



## Bloch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier ein kreation von mir: 



sie sollte ein Steinfliegenlarve darstellen. Weiss nicht ob man es erkennen kann?


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Gismo, Erfinder der Propellerfliege Dreht sich bei Zug nur die Perle oder die gesamte Fliege? 

Mit den Bildern ist das wirklich schade, von Bondex fehlen auch ganz viele. Wer in den ersten Seiten blättert, findet reihenweise "Löcher", die Zusammenhänge fehlen. Doch wenn man einen Link setzt, werden die Bilder oft aufdringlich groß. #c


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

wie die Magnus im Frühling
.
.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Rosi!
Danke für den Frühlingsgruß!Tolle Idee!!#6
Die Goldkopfperle(kein Messing,sondern leichte Kunststoffperle)ist festgeklebt und dient als Gleitlager für die Perle mit dem Propeller.Man muß darauf achten,daß die Bohrung groß genug ist,daß sich die Propellerperle beim sanftesten Zug drehen kann!Funktioniert super und weckt dösende Forellen aus ihrer Lethargie!!#h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
@gismowolf: Wenn Du statt der Kunststoffperle eine Tungsten- oder Messingperle nimmst, dann rotiert der Propeller auch beim Absinken. Am Forellenpuff ist das sehr oft der Moment, in dem der Fisch zupackt. Ich führe die Propellerfliegen daher meist mit zwei bis drei gleichmäßigen Zügen von 30 bis 40cm und lasse sie dann ein bis zwei Sekunden durchsacken.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## laverda (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @laverda
> Romane?Nein,aber wenn Dir mein Stil gefällt,kannst Du ja bei Gelegenheit meine alten Beiträge im Boaerd lesen.Mußte leider schon eine Menge Fotos wieder rausnehmen,weil hier dafür zu wenig Platz war.
> Kann sein,daß die Reflektoren auch bei trübem Wasser wirken.Aber dafür hab ich mir wieder was anderes einfallen lassen.Aus einer Leuchtperle und zugeschnittenen Kunststoffplättchen mach ich einen Propeller,dessen Druckwellen auf die nervige Seitenlinie der Fische einwirkt und sie so zum Anbiß reizt!!



Hi Gismowolf 
Es scheint, du hast für alle Eventualitäten und Situationen irgendwann irgendetwas getüddelt und wohl auch getestet. Bevor ich mir demnächst mal wieder etwas ganz tolles einfallen lasse, werde ich zumindest in Sachen Fliegenbinden dich erst mal nach deinem Sammelsurium befragen. Mein Hirn steht auch nicht still, wenn irgendetwas her muss, was bei keinem Angelhöker zu bekommen ist. Mittlerweile verbringe ich beinahe so viel Zeit in Bastel- und Handarbeitsläden wie beim Angelhändler meines Vetrauens. In Sachen Fliegenbinden bin ich noch ein ziemlichlicher Grobmotoriker, aber ich arbeite dran. 

Ich habe da mal versucht, mit meinen selbstgezwirbelten Plüschschwänzen mit eingearbeiteten Goldfäden und Engelshaar so was wie einen Muddler auf Hakengröße 4 zu binden.......heraus kamen  PlüschMuddler (Plüdder #6 ): 






Beim 1. Plüdder sieht man ganz gut das Reflektieren von Goldfaden und Engelshaar beim 2. das der Augen mit Perlmutteffekt.  






Wie gesagt, nichts Filigranes, dafür superstabil, einfach zu binden und die Kosten für das Bindematerial liegen unter 5 Cent pro Stück. Das Schänzchen aus Plüschhaar spielt im Wasser vergleichbar mit Maraboufibern, der Körper "atmet" leicht. 

Getestet wird am Wochenende im Rhein


----------



## gismowolf (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@flala - flifi
Danke für Deinen gutgemeinten Tip.In meinem Hausgewässer gibt es je nach Pegelstand eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 1 - 2m/sec und eine Flußbreite von 70-90m.Es gibt einige Kiesbänke,auf denen man bei niedrigem Pegelstand bis zu 15 m in Richtung Flußmitte waten kann,wenn man gleichzeitig auch einen guten Stand gegen die Strömung findet(z.B.größerer Stein).Von da aus kann ich mit meiner Montage (Schimmschnur,kurzer Schußkopf mit Bleiseele oder besser noch ein oder zwei kurze Geflechtvorfächer mit Bleiseele und ca.50cm Monofil + leichtem Streamer) ca.25 m werfen und durch langsam oder schnelleres heranzupfen oder strippen der Schnur dem Streamer etwas Leben verleihen.Vom Ufer aus kann ich wegen des dichten Bewuchses(Auwald an beiden Ufern,siehe Foto)nur mit einem etwas waagrecht verdrehten Rollwurf mit der gleichen Montage meinen Streamer bis zu 15m in Richtung Flußmitte werfen.Deinen Tip mit der Tungstenperle könnte ich mir gut an einem etwas langsamer fließenden bzw.fast stehenden Gewässer vorstellen.#6 
@laverda
Deine Plüdder gefallen mir sehr gut.Kann mir gut vorstellen,daß die Augen die Beißfreudigkeit erhöhen.#6


----------



## laverda (1. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Gismowolf 
Hier ein funkelnder Plüdder. 
Augen: Reflektor rot in Kunststoffmatrix mit Silberglitzer. 











Leider komme ich heute nicht mehr zum Testen ans Wasser. 
Der Wasserstand im Rhein ist einfach zu hoch, alle Buhnen Land unter, daher zu starke Strömung im Wurfbereich.


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus laverda!
feine Arbeit #6 #6
wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Angeln und viele Hammerbisse damit


----------



## xfishbonex (3. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
ich hab hier auch noch mal was für die warmen tage :vik:
the real borstenwurm #6


----------



## Rosi (4. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Xfishbonex, der ist ja sooo schön lang. Was hast du dazwischen? Warst du mit deinen Würmern schon mal erfolgreich?
Ich habe mich zwar mal rangewagt, aber noch nicht damit gefischt. Mein Borsti hat eine Verbindung aus Monofil, welches mit dem Öhr verknotet ist. 

Manche Binder legen das Monofil nur auf den Haken und binden es mit Bindegarn fest. Mich würde mal interessieren was so eine Verbindung aushält.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo rosi 
nein ich habe den erst gestern gebunden versucht sage ich mal :q
als mittel stück habe ich auch mono genommen denn habe ich das chienille rummgewickelt 
das mono habe ich auf beide hacken eingebunden und mit binde lack fixiert 
ich habe da so doll drann gerissen 
den hacken kann ein schweins wal abreißen aber keine mefo :q:q:q
werde den in 14 tagen mal testen wenn endlich das wasser wärmer wird #6lg andre 
deiner sieht aber auch gut aus #6


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,ich binde ihn so.....
Haken 1/0
geflochtene Wallerschnur 56kg Tragkraft
Bindematerial:Christbaumschmuck + Bindegarn


----------



## laverda (4. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Ihr Wurmbinder, 
ganz doofe Frage: Sind eure Würmer so flexibel, dass sie auf ganzer Länge im Wasser spielen oder eher steif, dass sie stets gestreckt oder leicht gekrümmt im Wasser treiben und jegliches Spiel aus der Rute heraus erfolgt? 
Hintergrund ist, dass ich noch nicht DIE zündende Idee und Materialkombination für einen Aalstreamer (Aalimitat nicht Aalköder!!!!) gefunden habe, der allein aufgrund der Strömung beginnt zu schlängeln. 
Ein einfacher alter Schnürsenkel erscheint mir zunächst nicht geeignet, aber wer weiß, was man da alles drantüddeln kann.


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Siggi!
Der von mir gebundene Wurm bewegt sich nur schlängelnd,wenn ich ein Gewicht voranhänge und dieses z.B.sägezahnartig bewege.Der Wurm folgt den Auf-und Abbewegungen des Gewichtes.(schwere Tungstenaugen,Bleikopf,etc.),genauso wie Du hebst oder sinken läßt und zupfst!Köder direkt am Gewicht befestigt.(gleicher Bewegungsablauf wie beim Drachkovitssystem!).Diese Montage ist jedoch mit der Fliegenrute schwer auf größere Distanz zu bringen!Bei Vorschalten z.B.eines ca.70 cm langen Geflechtvorfaches mit Bleiseele und zusätzlichem Monofilvorfach wird die Amplitude(=Bewegung von der Nullinie nach oben und unten)abgeschwächt und der Bewegungsablauf des Köders verläuft weicher.
Ein Aalimitat würde ich aus einer 1 mm dicken Gummifolie oder aus 2mm Neoprene machen.Zwei Halbkreise mit 150 und 140 mm Radius aufreißen,die Fläche zwischen den Begrenzungskurven ausschneiden,am hinteren Ende ev.verjüngt(Schwanzflosse),mit einer Nadel eine weiche,geflochtene Schnur alle 10 mm durch die Folie vom Anfang bis zum Ende sozusagen durchnähen(per Hand!)und den Faden einige Male mit Superkleber an der Folie fixieren.Am hinteren Ende oder auch mal zwischendurch Haken anbinden(nähen),vorne eine Schlaufe zur Befestigung an der Angelschnur! Du wirst überrascht sein,wie das schlängelt!!


----------



## Rosi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mein Wurm schlängelt nicht, ganz einfach weil das Material zu fest ist. Dann dürfte man fast nichts auf das Monofil auftragen. 
Das wäre ja mal eine Herausforderung, einen Schlängelwurm binden. Wenn ich Zeit habe versuche ich es mal nach Gismos Anleitung mit Folie und Aalhaken. ( statt Monofil und Streamerhaken) Wenn der Hakenschenkel kürzer ist, wird der Wurm ja auch beweglicher.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (5. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Moin,
mich würde wirklich einmal interessieren, wieviel Meter ihr diese schöne lange Wurmfliege gegen den Wind mit üblichem Meerforellen-Fliegengerät werfen könnt #d. 

Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## xfishbonex (5. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

es gibt auch spiros :g


----------



## laverda (5. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Mein Wurm schlängelt nicht, ganz einfach weil das Material zu fest ist. Dann dürfte man fast nichts auf das Monofil auftragen.
> Das wäre ja mal eine Herausforderung, einen Schlängelwurm binden. Wenn ich Zeit habe versuche ich es mal nach Gismos Anleitung mit Folie und Aalhaken. ( statt Monofil und Streamerhaken) Wenn der Hakenschenkel kürzer ist, wird der Wurm ja auch beweglicher.



Hi Wurmbinder, 
Die Idee mit der Folie werde ich auch mal im Kopf halten, gerade hab ich ein Haargummi meiner Frau in der Hand gehabt........könnte man auch was draus machen. 
Jetzt versuch ich aber erst mal Q-Tips und und meinen bewährten Zottel-Plüsch  
Wenn´s was wird, stell ich den Prototyp vom Plüdderaal ohne Schnickschack und Glitzerkram mal rein. Bis später #h


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Günni, Fliegen muß man doch nicht unbedingt mit einer Fliegenrute werfen. Wir sind hier am weiten Meer. Irgendwie sind auch die Fliegen ziemlich groß, meistens Streamer. Sie sind für den Sbirolino bestens geeignet, teilweise nicht mal mit Fliegenbindehaken, sondern auf salzwasserfeste Meereshaken gebunden. Grenzwärtig für Fliegenfischergerät.

Gleichwohl hat auch der Sbirolino seine Grenze, nämlich dort wo es fein und sehr leicht wird.

Trotzdem sind es Fliegen, die alle samt mit viel Herzblut kreiert wurden, teilweise aus Materialien, die für Bindepuristen absolut unakzeptabel wären. Wenn es funktioniert, dann ist das Ziel doch erreicht. 
Anhang anzeigen 100138


----------



## laverda (6. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Günni, Fliegen muß man doch nicht unbedingt mit einer Fliegenrute werfen. Wir sind hier am weiten Meer. Irgendwie sind auch die Fliegen ziemlich groß, meistens Streamer. Sie sind für den Sbirolino bestens geeignet, teilweise nicht mal mit Fliegenbindehaken, sondern auf salzwasserfeste Meereshaken gebunden. Grenzwärtig für Fliegenfischergerät.
> 
> Gleichwohl hat auch der Sbirolino seine Grenze, nämlich dort wo es fein und sehr leicht wird.
> 
> ...




Dito und hier gleich ein Beispiel ganz aus "Plastik" wie fast alle meine Streamer von Polyamid und Polycarbonat über Aramid bis PVC und die Haken sind tatsächlich Meereshaken, Brandungshaken gr. 4. Im Wasser (zumindest in der Badewanne zum Testen) bewegt sich dieser Plüdderaal bei der kleinsten Strömung und dem kleinsten Zug an der Leine: 






Der Kollege ist übrigens gut 15 cm lang.


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ist ein beweglicher Wurm. Statt Monofil habe ich Dynema verwendet, ein Stück aus der Zoom7. Er läßt sich zusammen rollen. Mit Folie bekommt man das nicht hin, der Wurm wird zu steif. Maraboudubbing trägt nicht auf und ist unter Wasser sehr beweglich. Er hat 3 Haken, Kopf, Mitte, Hintern und ist 14cm lang.


----------



## laverda (7. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hier ist ein beweglicher Wurm. Statt Monofil habe ich Dynema verwendet, ein Stück aus der Zoom7. Er läßt sich zusammen rollen. Mit Folie bekommt man das nicht hin, der Wurm wird zu steif. Maraboudubbing trägt nicht auf und ist unter Wasser sehr beweglich. Er hat 3 Haken, Kopf, Mitte, Hintern und ist 14cm lang.



Hi Rosi 
gut sieht der aus. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Bewegung die Fische doch mehr reizt als ein steifer Wurm. Als ich meine ersten Mefos mit Garnele fing musste die leben und sich bewegen. Tote brachten keinen Fisch. 

Mein Plüdderaal ist übrigens auch auf ne geflochtene gebunden.


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey zusammen,

hier mal meine Lieblingstrockenfliege:


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und diese noch:


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Paar Frühajahrsnymphen:














http://lh4.ggpht.com/_ts-IXo6CwkA/SbFirK3eH2I/AAAAAAAAAs4/e9OZ7ITGELA/cdc-ice-puschel.jpg


----------



## flyfisher Günni (8. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> es gibt auch spiros :g



Nee, da wäre ich wirklich nicht drauf gekommen !! :q
Meine Frage war, wie man diese "Fliege" mit üblichem Fliegengerät wirft, oder ?

TL
Günni


----------



## Flala - Flifi (8. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin, Günni!
Ich fische an der Küste in der Regel eine 8er Rute und eine kurz getaperte 9er WF, mit der ich auch über 15cm lange dicke Hechtbunnys oder Muddler auf 6/0er Haken werfen kann.
Dann ist ein schlanker Wurm, auch wenn er 15cm lang sein sollte, kein so großes Problem. Bei ruhigem Wtter sind durchaus 20 Meter drin, bei mehr Wind vielleicht nur noch 15, aber dafür kommen die Forellen ja bei unruhigerem Wasser dichter ran!
Im Anhang ist mein Favourit zu sehen. Zwei Haken, etwa 12cm lang, beweglich dank Dacron-Seele und durch die Perle ein schönes Spiel im Wasser.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## flyfisher Günni (8. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Moin Martin,
vielen Dank für Deine nette Antwort.
Deine Borstenwurmfliege ist wirklich sehr schön gebunden und wird sicherlich die Meerforellen betören.
Viele Grüße aus Bochum #h
Günni


----------



## Fangnix (16. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ein paar klassische Nassfliegen...


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey die werden ja schon richtig gut Flo. Besonders die schwarze gefällt mir!


@ Flala - Flifi 
gibt es irgendwo eine Bindeanleitung für Deine Wurmfliegen? Würde mich sehr interessieren wie Du die gemacht hast und aus welchem Material.

Hier sind meine neuen Mefocreationen...


----------



## Tewi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo fliegentüdler,

habe auch jetzt angefangen mit tüdeln und das mein erster Streamer.
ist nicht der beste aber zum anfang ganz "gut" denke ich.


----------



## Tewi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier noch ein paar weitere:


----------



## laverda (23. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> hallo fliegentüdler,
> 
> habe auch jetzt angefangen mit tüdeln und das mein erster Streamer.
> ist nicht der beste aber zum anfang ganz "gut" denke ich.



Hi Tewi, 
Ne ganze Ecke besser als meine ersten Versuche vor 5 Jahren. 
Meine erste "Fliege" bestand aus nem Faden schwarzer Wolle, gewickelt um den Schenkel eines 6er Karpfenhakens und als Schwänzchen noch ein Faden roter Wolle hinten raushängen lassen. Ich habe dann irgendwie das ganze bei den ersten Wurfversuchen immer wieder in den Rhein gepeitscht und mir dann mal in Ruhe eine gedreht. Beim anschließenden Einholen hing dann ein Aland von gut 1 kg an besagter "Fliege", voll im Maul gehakt. Seitdem lässt mich das Tüddeln, basteln und Werfen nicht mehr los. Anbei mein aktueller "Weißfisch" (Gesamtlänge gut 5 cm, Plüsch, Engelshaar, Kupferdraht, Fireline, Pailletten, Metallglitzer, Fenstermalfarbe). 
Der nächste bekommt noch ne feine rote Rückenflosse und einen Kiemenbogen.







Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Fangnix (24. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Björn
Danke! Mit der Black&Silver bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (24. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo an euch (Über)-Flieger. Ich will mir mal eine Fliege/Nymphe/Streamer bauen, womit ich auf Barsch oder Hecht oder evtl. Forelle angeln kann. Eher aber auch Barsch. Meine Frage: Kann ich auch solche mit "Haushaltssachen" binden? Also die "Hardware" sprich Bindestock, Garn und Haken habe ich. Welche Haushaltssachen kann man verwenden?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Christian D (24. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier einige Tips für die Software: 

Hast du einen alten Staubwedel? Wunderbares Material für diverse Muster
Tier im Haus (Katzenhaar als Dubbing) ?
Gummibänder als Rubberlegs
Ist in deinem Haushalt Weihnachtsschmuck vorhanden (Lametta usw.)?
Hast du einen Partner, der an seinem Mantel einen Fellkragen hat (Scherz) ?
diverse Folien
als Chenille geht auch so manches Nähzeug
2-Komponentenkleber für den Thorax
--> sieh dich einfach mal im Haus um. Man findet ne Menge, wenn man mal drauf achtet.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

@Bondex: Ich habe gerade, als ich per Google eine Knotenanleitung für den Flachplating suchte, festgestellt, dass Du mich im Dezember 2005 schon mal danach gefragt hast. Sorry, ich hab das damals wohl verdrängt.
Hier hatte ich schon mal kurz beschrieben, wie ich die Borstenwürmer binde.
Die Haken werden mit 30 lbs. Dacron verbunden. Auf den Dacronstrang wird dann der Flachplating (oder -pla_tt_ing) aus einem Strang normaler Chenille und einem Strang Kaktuschenille gebunden. Dadurch bekommt man auch die zweifarbige Abstufung einiger Borstenwurmarten gut imitiert. Sehr wichtig ist, dass man immer den gleichen Strang unterdrunter und den anderen Strang obendrüber führt, sonst dreht sich der Knoten Spiralförmig um den Dacronstarng.
 Mit dem Knoten fängt man auf dem hinteren Haken an, wo die Chenillestänge also mit Bindegarn festgelegt werden. Bei dem grünen Wurm habe ich das Marabou-Schwänzchen vergessen. Die Enden legt man dann auf dem vorderen Haken fest.
Eine gute Anleitung für den Flachplating findest Du hier.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Rosi (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Demnächst habe ich eine Verabredung mit einer älteren Meerforelle. Ob sie das mag?
Kleiner ging das Bild nicht.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Christian D: Vielen Dank. Soll ich versuchen Fliegen aus dem Inet nachzubauen oder einfach kreativ sein und ausprobieren?


----------



## fly-martin (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo "ab ans Wasser"

Mit den Sachen die Du hast kannst Du schon fast nen Pikebunny basteln ... oder aber Du nimmst noch etwas Wolle und machst ein Black Jewel. Da sind alles ehemals "Fliegen des Monats" und recht einfach zu binden - guckst Du pike-bunny oder black-jewel 
Weiter FOM findest Du hier


----------



## laverda (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Hallo an euch (Über)-Flieger. Ich will mir mal eine Fliege/Nymphe/Streamer bauen, womit ich auf Barsch oder Hecht oder evtl. Forelle angeln kann. Eher aber auch Barsch. Meine Frage: Kann ich auch solche mit "Haushaltssachen" binden? Also die "Hardware" sprich Bindestock, Garn und Haken habe ich. Welche Haushaltssachen kann man verwenden?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Hi ab ans Wasser, 
Wenn du Interesse hast, schick ich dir gerne per PN ne Bilderserie für das Binden von Streamern aus Plüschhaaren (Polyamid/Polycarbonatfasern). Den Plüschstoff dafür gibt es in allen möglichen Farben und Haarlängen für ein paar € im Bastelladen oder Stoffgeschäft (bei ebay m² um die € 10,-, das reicht für min 200 größere Streamer). 
Vor ein paar Tagen war ich in einem Angelladen und habe da ca 1 Dutzend Plüschhaarpuschel abgepackt für € 12,95 gesehen. #d 
Ein paar Muster dieser Streamer habe ich in mein Album gestellt (Profil Laverda).


----------



## Tewi (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

also mir kannste die bilderserie mal schicken!!!! thx


----------



## laverda (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Demnächst habe ich eine Verabredung mit einer älteren Meerforelle. Ob sie das mag?
> Kleiner ging das Bild nicht.



Hi Rosi 
schlank, langbeinig, rothaarig, gut gebaut............das wird bestimmt ein älterer Milchner sein :k, der sich dafür interessiert und diesen Leckerbissen den ganzen Jungspunden wegschnappt.
:q  

Großes Perti Heil vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## laverda (25. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> also mir kannste die bilderserie mal schicken!!!! thx


Hi Tewi 
hab dich nicht vergessen, stelle die Bilder gerade zusammen.


----------



## Tewi (26. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und von mir heute auch mal wieder ein paar versuche!!!!:q


----------



## Rosi (26. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Laverda du sagst es, die Rothaarigen sind die Besten. Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, daß sie weiblich ist?:q Wenn sie sich mit besagtem Milchner einig geworden ist, versuche ich ein Foto von der Idylle zu ergattern.


Moin Tewi, die sehen gut aus, (kreatives Foto#6) sind sie für deinen Fluß? Das Mylar in pearl ist top für Mefos. (2.Foto, Mylar in silber)


----------



## Tewi (26. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ja rosi das hab ich mir schon gedacht, hab aber noch keine idee wie und was ich für die mefos bastele...
haste mal nachgeschaut?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (26. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@laverde: Cool! Das wäre echt nett


----------



## laverda (26. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Laverda du sagst es, die Rothaarigen sind die Besten. Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, daß sie weiblich ist?:q Wenn sie sich mit besagtem Milchner einig geworden ist, versuche ich ein Foto von der Idylle zu ergattern.
> 
> 
> Moin Tewi, die sehen gut aus, (kreatives Foto#6) sind sie für deinen Fluß? Das Mylar in pearl ist top für Mefos. (2.Foto, Mylar in silber)



Hi Rosi, 
vielleicht hab ich in grauer Vorzeit zu viele Western konsumiert. #c
Bei dem Aussehen MUß die weiblich sein . 
Intimes Foto bei Erfolg wär mal schön. Da freu ich mich schon drauf, weil auch vom gestalterischen Aspekt sind deine Bilder immer schön anzusehen. Tewi versuchts jetzt ja auch schon. Da komm ich mit meinen nüchternen 0-8-15 Bildern echt nicht mit. #d Ich mach mich mal auf die Suche nach nem schönen Bildband fürs den Hintergrund zukünftiger Tüddelei. 
Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Tisie (27. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,

ich habe auch mal wieder etwas Nachschub für die MeeFo-Fliegenbox getüddelt ... Samstag geht's los - eine Woche DK 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## Tewi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sehr schöne mefoköder! wünsch dir dann damit mal viel erfolg in dk und nen schönen bericht plus bilder nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## laverda (28. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tüddler, 
ob der den Stachelrittern gefällt? |kopfkrat
Ich probier es am Wochenende vielleicht mal, ob Barsch oder Zander da wohl Interesse zeigen. #6









Ab Mittwoch geht ja nix mehr, #c dann müsste der warten bis Mai Meister Esox wieder zufassen darf.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (28. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@laverda: Danke

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"Zeitbedarf zur Herstellung: [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Haarstrang: ca 10 min [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Streamer: ca 10 min"[/FONT]"

So wie sich das alles anhört und aussieht zweifel ich ob ich das überhaupt schaffe


----------



## Tewi (28. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich will auch!!!!!! 
laverda sehr schöne streamer haste da gezaubert.... hut ab!


----------



## laverda (28. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> ich will auch!!!!!!
> laverda sehr schöne streamer haste da gezaubert.... hut ab!



Tewi 
Danke für die Blumen, mit ein bißchen Übung ist das echt nicht schwer. Einfach rumbinden und zurechtschneiden. 

Ich komm aber immer noch nicht durch den cyberspace auf deine Rechenmaschine. #q  Irgendwas ist da oberfaul, mails kamen schon etliche male zurück. 
Trigger doch mal "Ab ans Wasser an", ob er dir seine mail von mir weiterleitet, da ging alles ohne Probleme. 

Komme später wieder, muss noch´n bißchen tüddeln. #6

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Flala - Flifi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Für die kommende Hechtsaison habe ich folgende Fliege mit dem Namen "Kleines Schwarzes" gebunden. Die habe ich auch zur Fliegenbinde-DM auf der EWF eingeschickt, wo heute die Fliegen prämiert werden. Mal sehen, ob ich damit einen Blumentopf gewinnen konnte.
​ Die Idee zu diesem Hechtstreamer hatte ich letztes Jahr im späten Frühling. Bei einem Spaziergang an einem flachen, verkrauteten See beobachtete ich eine Teichrallenfamilie auf dem Wasser. Ein Huhn mit einem halben Dutzend Küken. Auf einmal ein Schwall zwischen den herumflitzenden Wollknäulen und ein Küken fehlte - Meister Esox hatte zugeschlagen!  
Aus den Überlegungen, einen Oberflächenköder mit der Silhouette eines Teichrallenkükens zu binden, der mehr Beweglichkeit hat, als ein langschenkliger Streamerhaken bietet, entstand dieser Tandemstreamer. Leider steht ein Praxistest bislang noch aus.

 
*Material und Bindeanleitung fürs „Kleine Schwarze“*​ 
​ *Material:*


Haken     hinten:    Partridge CS45BN, # 2/0
Haken     vorne:    Turrall Saltwater G.P., #2/0
Hakenverbindung:    VA     Federstahldraht
Bindegarn:        schwarz,     6/0
Butt:            schwarze     Mikrochenille
Schwänzchen:    schwarze     Hennenhecheln
Körper:        schwarzes     Deer Hair
Beine:            „Thin     Noodle“ PVC-Band, schwarz
Schnabel:        Deer     Hair, rot; Bindeseide orange
Augen:        Epoxy-Augen,     6mm
 
 
*Bindeschritte:*


Grundwicklung     auf dem hinteren Haken legen.
Drei     Windungen Mikrochenille als Butt einbinden.
8-10     Hennenhecheln gefächert als Schwänzchen einbinden.
Bis     zur Hakenmitte portionsweise schwarzes Deer Hair fest einbinden,     dass es sich aufstellt.
Beinchen     vorbereiten: an den Enden anschmelzen und zu Füßen platt     drücken.
Beinchen     einbinden und mit Sekundenkleber sichern.
Weiter     bis zum Öhr Deer Hair einbinden, mit zwei Kopfknoten und Lack     sichern.
Körper     mit Bindeschere in Form bringen.
VA-Draht     mit beweglicher Öse am hinteren Haken befestigen.
Die     Öse des VA-Drahtes im Bindestock einspannen, der Körper     mit dem hinteren Haken liegt lose auf dem Bindestock.
Grundwicklung     auf dem VA-Draht legen.
An     der Öse beginnend wieder Deer Hair einbinden, ca. 1cm weit nach     vorne.
Den     vorderen Haken unter den VA-Draht fest einbinden, mit Grundwicklung     versehen und mit Sekundenkleber sichern.
Direkt     an das Deer Hair auf dem Draht anschließend weiter schwarzes     Deer Hair einbinden bis ca. 5 mm vor dem Öhr.
2-3     Portionen rotes Deer Hair davor einbinden, Kopfknoten.
Über     dem Kopfknoten mit oranger Bindeseide die Schnabelspitze formen, mit     doppeltem Kopfknoten abschließen und klar lackieren.
Hals,     Kopf und Schnabel mit der Bindeschere in Form schneiden.
Epoxy-Augen     mit Sekundenkleber aufkleben.
 
Gruß und stramme Schnüre!

Martin


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus


----------



## laverda (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tüddler
Ich habe letzes jahr insgesamt 3 halbwüchsige Bläßhuhnküken verschwinden sehen. 2 X beim Angeln direkt vor meiner Nase beim Stippen auf Köfis. |bigeyes
Sieht echt gut aus dein Küken. #6
Ich hab die Osterferien frei und versuch mal etwas in der Art nachzubinden. Eine Maus (Minibisam) ist auch schon in Planung. 
Hier 4 meiner Ergebnisse von gestern Abend. 

















Ich kann heute leider nicht ans Wasser. #c  

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## jirgel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nach dem lesen des Sphinxrätsel und der Insperation durch einen Freund gebunden :


----------



## Inkognitofly (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Zwischen Aufsteiger und Bereit zum Abflug passt noch ein Loop Wing Emerger.... 
Ansonnsten wird noch auch einer Köcherfliege  ( 1 und 2 Fliege ) dann eine Eintagsfliege ??!! Siehe Schwanz  !!

TL


----------



## jirgel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Zwischen Aufsteiger und Bereit zum Abflug passt noch ein Loop Wing Emerger....
> Ansonnsten wird noch auch einer Köcherfliege  ( 1 und 2 Fliege ) dann eine Eintagsfliege ??!! Siehe Schwanz  !!
> 
> TL


Na dann binde mal vor |uhoh: Hm siehe schwanz welchen denn ? ^^ 

Deine sorgen möcht ich haben:q die Forellen und Äschen störrts nicht und mich auch nicht. Wegen Schwänzen so einen aufriss  machen ist a bisserl A*** fixiert.

Aber natürlich für denn Chef*entomologen *werd ich mich mal wieder an denn Bindetisch setzen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Inkognitofly (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Hm siehe schwanz welchen denn ? ^^


Fliege 3-5 haben einen Schwanz, oder etwa nicht ?
Fliege 1 und 2 haben keinen, oder ?

Fazit:
Köcherlfiegen = Schwanzlos
Eintagsfliegen = Schwanz

Und Parachute als Eiablage ohne Imitation des Eiballens, ist auch sehr fraglich !

TL


----------



## jirgel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wieso nicht wenns dir nicht passt musst du dir es nicht ansehen. 

Hier hast einen Keks und gut ist es.

Und Inkognito dann binde mir mal einen Eiballen vor aber im realistischen Masstab. danach auch die larve nach dem auskriechen du schatzer.


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Martin, das kleine Schwarze ist echt witzig. Haken Größe 2/0, wie lang ist denn das Kerlchen? Wie ein kleines Küken?


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo rosi 

was hast du für materialien für deinen schönen mefoshrimp verwendet?|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Tewi, steht alls da.


----------



## jirgel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*





Maifliege meien version der Mohican Mayfly ohne extendet Body daher wenniger Fehlbisse der Unterkörper besteht aus rehhaar was dem Haken noch mehr auftrieb gibt auch ohne denn Moosgummir oder dem Poly.


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Tewi, steht alls da.


 
Sorry, aber falls das wirklich ne Pattegrisen werden sollte ist das etwas in die Hose gegangen... Zum einen ist die eigentlich pink (Pattegrisen = dän. für Marzipanschweinchen), zum anderen sind die verwendeten Hecheln keine oder abgrundtief schlechte Spey-Hecheln. Eine bessere Bindeanleitung gibt es hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pattegri.html

T


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

jetzt bin ich ja auf rosi´s antwort gespannt.

ich finde die fliege von rosi sehr gelungen!!!! wenn ich 10% von dem könnte was rosi kann wäre ich zufrieden!!!|supergri


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Öh Tobsn, klar ist die besser, das ist doch schließlich das Original! Die Materialien sind gleich, bis auf die Farbe. Gefragt wurde nach dem Material, welches ich verwendet habe. Willst du hier einen Profithread draus machen?
Dann zeig mal was du beitragen kannst, gesehen hab ich noch nichts davon.


----------



## Inkognitofly (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Simona,

Warum Profi Thread ? Vom Aussehen passt es schon hier ins Forum, für mehr aber leider auch nicht  !
Und deinem Händler würde ich den Spey-Cape um die Ohren kloppen !

TL


----------



## Flala - Flifi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
@Rosi: Das Küken hat etwa Originalgröße, insgesamt gut 10cm. Das wirft sich natürlich wie ein altes Sofa, aber beim Hechtfischen an meinen Vereinsgewässern muss man meist zum Glück nicht so weit raus.

_Kloogschieter an:_ "Pattegrisen" heißt laut Claus Eriksen in seinem Pattegrisen-Artikel in der neuen "Fliegenfischen"  "Spanferkel"!
"Marcipangris" wäre "Marzipanschweinchen". Und ein Spanferkel hat ja je nach Fähigkeit des Grillenden verschiedene Farben von ro(h)sa über leicht gebräunt (lecker...) bis zu *tiefschwarz*. Soll doch jeder sein Spanferkel grillen - äh - binden, wie er will! _Kloogschieter aus!_

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Öh Tobsn, klar ist die besser, das ist doch schließlich das Original! Die Materialien sind gleich, bis auf die Farbe. Gefragt wurde nach dem Material, welches ich verwendet habe. Willst du hier einen Profithread draus machen?
> Dann zeig mal was du beitragen kannst, gesehen hab ich noch nichts davon.


 
Ist das Bild einer Fliege die Vorraussetzung dafür hier schreiben zu dürfen? Ich wollte lediglich ausdrücken, dass es sich bei dem abgebildeten Muster nicht wirklich um eine Pattegrisen handelt. Es fehlen einfach die wichtigsten Merkmale wie die langen Hecheln und die leichte Transparenz des Musters. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die verwendeten Hecheln so gut spielen wie Speyhecheln, thats all... Ob die Fliege fängt oder nicht ist davon mal völlig ausgenommen.

T

PS: @Flala-Flifi, du hast recht mit dem was Du sagst, da ist mir etwas durcheinandergekommen.


----------



## Tewi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@tobsn: zeig du doch mal deine selbstgebundenen Pattegrisen her!!! 

damit wir darüber auch urteilen können!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Malte (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

edit, sorry


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> @tobsn: zeig du doch mal deine selbstgebundenen Pattegrisen her!!!
> 
> damit wir darüber auch urteilen können!!!|kopfkrat


 
Wenn's Dir hilft:







Wobei dies jawohl nicht das Kriterium sein sollte was eine Pattegrisen ist. Es ging ja nicht darum ob meine Fliege besser ist, sondern ob die oben gezeigte eine Pattegrisen ist oder nicht...

T


----------



## Tewi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so hab mich dann auch mal wieder ein wenig versucht an den fliegen und hab mir noch ne "bindetischhilfe" gebaut aber schaut selbst!!!#6


----------



## Rosi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Tobsn, deine Pattegrisen sieht toll aus, aber das Foto hat eine beschi... Qualität. Kannste nicht mal mit der Fliege nach draußen gehen? Wäre super, denn ich kann mir die Farbe echt nicht vorstellen. Pattegrisen, der Name steht wohl für eine ganz bestimmte Farbe, die aber bei verschiedenen Händlern verschieden bezeichnet wird. Nicht pink, nicht orange, eher hellpinkorange, white dyed salmon? Leider gibt es Spey Hecheln in solch einer Farbe nicht zu kaufen. 

Meine Spey Hecheln sind von Brinkhoff. Sie lassen sich nicht besonders gut winden, weil sie ziemlich steif sind, doch ich dachte die müssen so sein.


----------



## Inkognitofly (31. März 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi

Die Farbe ist von Whiting und schimpft sich "Salmon"
Durch die starke nachfrage ist die Farbe bis ca. Juni-Juli ausverkauft !
Leider ist das einzig ware an Spey´s die Whiting, oder eben Graureiher gefärbt.
Selber Färben etc findest du im LMF-Forum, sollte dir aber bekannt sein ! 
PS: Die Bildquali ist nicht mal schlecht, zeigt die Farbe optimal.

TL
PS: Kann es sein das du Burnt Spey Hackel benutzt hast ?


----------



## hauki (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Pattegrisen-Fans!

Interessanterweise bin ich über eine Variante gestolpert, bei der die Spey-Hecheln mit Marabou substituiert werden.

Hier: http://shop.go-fishing.dk/product.asp?product=8508

In der "Fisch & Fliege" war ein Garnelen-Muster von Andy Weiß, welches mit Kaninchen arbeitet.

In Ermangelung des (nicht verfügbaren) Original-Materials bin ich derzeit selbst auf der Suche nach Substituten. Da ich noch einige schöne Nandu-Federn (ca. 40 cm lang, Fiberlänge ca. 5 cm) daheim habe, werde ich es auch einmal mit diesen versuchen. Gegebenenfalls werde ich auch versuchen zu färben.

Interessant wird es sein, was die Jury unter Wasser dazu sagt...

Tight Threads & Grüße
/hauki


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tach,

Spey-Bälge gibt es z.B. hier: http://cgi.ebay.com/Whiting-Spey-Ro...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Die Hecheln von Brinkhoff sind IMHO Schrott, weil es tatsächlich Burnt Spey Hackles sind, d.h. Flankenfedern von der Gans und keine Hahnenhecheln. Für die Pattegrisen taugt eben leider nur das Original von Whiting. Ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen ist Bird Fur. Das Zeug läst sich ziemlich schlecht verarbeiten und hat deutlich zu viel Flaum. 

T


----------



## laverda (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi, 
wie war eigentlich das Rendevouz deiner "Falschbehechelten" mit dem dicken Mefo-Milchner?  
Hat der Ignorant sie am Ende versetzt anstatt sie zu vernaschen?  

Eine Bitte an alle Bindeprofis, die irgendwelche "Fehler" und/oder Abweichungen in irgendwelchen (vordefinierten) Mustern entdecken: 
Jeder Tipp und Hinweis ist Klasse, aber bitte formuliert das auch so und nicht in Form von Herabsetzung, Besserwisserei und Ignoranz den Bemühungen und Fertigkeiten anderer gegenüber. 
Dann sind wir nämlich wieder ganz schnell beim Eindruck des arroganten Fliegenfischers, der für all die "Wurmbader", "Blechpeitscher" und "Plastiktüddler" nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig hat. #q
Ich für mein Teil freue mich über jede wohlwollende Anregung und Kritik Gleichgesinnter, und bin gerne bereit, meine weiterzugeben, auch wenn die nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind. Letzlich zählt für mich Erfahrungsaustausch, Fantasie, Kreativität und vor allem Fängigkeit. #6

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## laverda (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi, ich schon wieder. 
Rosis Anmerkung zu einem Foto bei Tageslicht und ihre tollen Arrangements haben mich auf die Idee gebracht, einen meiner Plüdder mal in natürlicher Umgebung in Gemeinschaft mit echten Kollegen abzubilden. Ist zwar nur ein Aqurium, aber immerhin....















......die Skalare waren schon mal ziemlich neugierig und gaben Küsschen. Anschließend brachten dann alleine deren Bewegungen die Haare des Eindringlings ganz schön zum Flattern. Im Gegenlicht ohne Blitz und Bewegung sieht man, wenn auch etwas verschwommen, wie das Licht durchschimmert. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Tewi (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@laverda. sehr schöne streamer und tolle aufnahmen!#6


----------



## Inkognitofly (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tach



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Spey-Bälge gibt es z.B. hier: http://cgi.ebay.com/Whiting-Spey-Roo...3A1%7C294%3A50



Das sind - NICHT - die Originalen !!!! Diese sind custom dyed = Selbstfärbung.
Kommen zwar an die Farbe dran, aber ist nicht das selbe !!!!


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sind aber original Bälge und die Qualität der Farbe ist laut bekannten gut und absolut ausreichend... Mein (original) Spey Balg sieht nicht anders aus und wegen einer Nuance zu feilschen ist ein bisschen viel der Erbsenzählerei. Die Farbergebnisse bei den von Whiting gefärbten Bälgen sind auch nicht immer gleich...

T


----------



## laverda (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Das sind aber original Bälge und die Qualität der Farbe ist laut bekannten gut und absolut ausreichend... Mein (original) Spey Balg sieht nicht anders aus und wegen einer Nuance zu feilschen ist ein bisschen viel der Erbsenzählerei. Die Farbergebnisse bei den von Whiting gefärbten Bälgen sind auch nicht immer gleich...
> 
> T



Der Beginn einer unendlichen Geschichte: 
Es waren mal 2 Fliegenfischer, die sahen eine Feder..............

............und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so .............

Tja weiß ich auch nicht, was dann. #c  
Ich für mein Teil gehe angeln mit meinem Tüddelkram


----------



## goeddoek (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Laverda

So siehts aus #6

Die Pattegrisen wirds freuen - jahrelang als Øland Spey Shrimp unbeachtet und nun mit neuer Farbe und neuem Namen *die* Fliege schlechthin 

Lohnt sich doch nun wirklich nicht, deswegen in Wallung zu kommen :m

Bin gespannt, was nächstes Jahr dran ist eine vollkommem "neue" Maunus oder Jultræ ? :q:q


----------



## laverda (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Laverda
> 
> So siehts aus #6
> 
> ...




Oh Mann oh Mann, das haut den stärksten Puristen um!!!!!!

Die seit Ahnen Vorzeiten vergessene Originale kommt tatsächlich von Öland und die besten Spey-Imitate selbst im Internet ausverkauft. #q

Da sag ich nur: Schnell ab nach Öland....... originale Hähnchen schlachten, rupfen, Bälge sichern. Was dann überbleibt verkloppen wir an den Wienerwald. :q 

Zum Glück ist ja heute der 1. April |wavey:

Ich erinnere mich da an den legendären Kuhwiesenwaller aus dem Rhein, das war auch im April


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



laverda schrieb:


> Oh Mann oh Mann, das haut den stärksten Puristen um!!!!!!
> 
> Die seit Ahnen Vorzeiten vergessene Originale kommt tatsächlich von Öland und die besten Spey-Imitate selbst im Internet ausverkauft. #q
> 
> ...


 
Øland ist der Nachname des Binders Morten Øland... Aber fahr da ruhig mal hin. Wenn Du auf dem Rückweg über Lummerland fährst, bring ein paar Brötchen mit....

T


----------



## fly-martin (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Laverda 



> Eine Bitte an alle Bindeprofis, die irgendwelche "Fehler" und/oder Abweichungen in irgendwelchen (vordefinierten) Mustern entdecken:
> Jeder Tipp und Hinweis ist Klasse, aber bitte formuliert das auch so und nicht in Form von Herabsetzung, Besserwisserei und Ignoranz den Bemühungen und Fertigkeiten anderer gegenüber.
> Dann sind wir nämlich wieder ganz schnell beim Eindruck des arroganten Fliegenfischers, der für all die "Wurmbader", "Blechpeitscher" und "Plastiktüddler" nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig hat.
> Ich für mein Teil freue mich über jede wohlwollende Anregung und Kritik Gleichgesinnter, und bin gerne bereit, meine weiterzugeben, auch wenn die nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind. Letzlich zählt für mich Erfahrungsaustausch, Fantasie, Kreativität und vor allem Fängigkeit.



Das trifft es auf den Punkt!|good:


----------



## laverda (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Øland ist der Nachname des Binders Morten Øland... Aber fahr da ruhig mal hin. Wenn Du auf dem Rückweg über Lummerland fährst, bring ein paar Brötchen mit....
> 
> T



Da haben die Hähnchen von Öland aber nochmal Glück gehabt. 
|jump: Over und aus

Spaß beiseite, ich verkrümel mich jetzt erstmal hinter´n Bindestock. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Rosi (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Jungs, jetzt kommt hier aber Leben in die Bude:k

Morten Öland hatte die Pattegrisen in grau und weiß gebunden Ich sag mal egal in welcher Farbe, sie erfordert jedenfalls etwas Übung. Und aus Marabou oder Kaninchenhaaren ist das sicher nicht das Selbe, zumal die Karnickel nicht so lange Haare haben.

Ja und man kann sich über Qualität und Anfühlfaktor einer bestimmten Feder, Faser oder einiger Haare stundenlang auslassen, es ist immer interessant. Danke Tobsn für die ausführliche Aufklärung. Da habe ich doch Flankenfedern der Gans gekauft und dachte es sind Hecheln von halbwüchsigen Hähnen. Alles was lange Fibern hat kann wohl werbewirksam als Spey verhökert werden.#d

Hi Laverda, das sind ja super originelle Fliegenbilder, gleich in Aktion mit echten Küsschen#6 Oh,ja der Frühling steigert die Kreativität. Jetzt fehlt noch die Serie: Vorher-Nachher, denn so manche Fliege verträgt kein Wasser.|supergri

Der Milchner treibt sich noch irgendwo rum. Heute Morgen hätte ich ihn beinahe gehabt, leider ist das Biest vorsichtig. Vielleicht ist er von so einer Rothaarigen mal schlecht behandlt worden?


----------



## gismowolf (1. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Rosi!
Eure Krabbenfliege ist ja ein exklusives Kunstwerk!!Die gehört ja hinter Glas!!
Versuche doch mal meine puristische Shrimpfliege!Mit der fang ich in Norge die meisten Fische!Vieleicht läßt sich auch Dein Milchner damit zum Biß verführen!?Dazu benötigst Du keine spezielle Hechel,sondern nur ein Stück rosa Verpackungsschaum,zwei Kügelchen einer Schlüsselkette,ein Stück Bindefaden(ich hab halt Christbaumschmuck verwendet) und einige Borsten eines Handbesens!Diese Borsten lassen sich immer wieder viertelkreisförmig auffächern und imitieren Fühler und Füßchen einer Garneele hervorragend.


----------



## laverda (2. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi, Gismomix 
schön, dass dir die Fotos gefallen. Am Wochenende werden die hoffentlich von dicken Barschen so heftig geküsst, dass die die Spitzzüngigkeit der Rotschöpfchen kennenlernen. 
Dem Vorher-Nachher Vergleich sehe ich gelassen entgegen. Habe mal versucht nach nem Bindefehler kurz vor Schluss den Haken wieder freizulegen. Zwecklos, das dauert länger als das Binden selbst, da ich die Haare in Kupferlitze und Aramidfaser einzwirbele und mit Geflochtener als Bindefaden die ganze Angelegenheit mehrfach festgesetze. Kleben und Knotensicherung erfolgt mit Flüssigkunststoff. 

Ganz wichtig: Keine Halskrause der bedrohten Gattung der Öland-Hähnchen :q

Trotzdem: Ungeschminkte Vorher-Nacher Bilder setze ich hier rein. 

Die Shrimp-Fly von Gismomix finde ich einfach klasse. Reduced to the Max., fängig, und das ganze mit 0-8-15 Material. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Tewi (3. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mal wieder was neues von mir....

gebunden auf 14ner trockenhaken mit goldkopf, hasenfelldubbing und haare vom schimmel als schwanz...


----------



## laverda (4. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Gismowolf, Rosi und alle, die es interessiert. 
Mit der Fliegenrute war heute nichts zu machen, Rheinpegel noch zu hoch....also ab ans Baggerloch mit 8gr-Spiro und dem Original Aquarienplüdder, dessen Haltbarkeit Rosi doch glatt bezweifelt hat #d. 

Hier, wie versprochen der Gegenbeweis 

63 cm gefangen auf Plüdder (leider kein Barsch)









ein Auge jedoch etwas ramponiert 









aber nach ein paar mal wedeln im Wasser ist der Plüdder wieder OK, wenn auch mit einem blinden Auge. (Tropfen Klebstoff, gelbe Paillette drauf, fertig, morgen geht´s weiter). 






Meine Plüdder werden eben nicht nur geküsst, sondern auch gebissen......und stecken das locker weg #6

Ein zweiter von 69 cm folgte noch und ich bin gespannt, ob die beiden nach der Schonzeit erneut zufassen und dann auch den Weg in die Küche finden. 

Die Saison fängt vielversprechend an. Jetzt noch Rheinpegel runter auf 4,5 m und dann die Wathose anziehen. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein 

PS: Rosi, ziert sich der dicke Milchner immer noch?


----------



## Tewi (5. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

glückwunsch sigi zum erfolg deines "neuen"!

hab auch nochmal gebastelt!


----------



## xfishbonex (5. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
da ich ostern auf fehmarn bin :vik:musste ich auch noch mal 
paar mefos mücken tüddeln  nicht die besten aber für mich als anfänger langen die |supergri 














ein samso killer ,ein stichling ,2tobis ,und ein seeringler 
lg andre


----------



## Rosi (5. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Laverda, und ein dickes Petri Heil#6 Wieso hab ich an deinem Plüdder gezweifelt? Da steht: So manche Fliege verträgt kein Wasser. ( Das ist wirklich so, und der Binder würde sie daher auch niemals unter Wasser fotografieren, weil er das weiß.) Das ist nichts schlimmes, ich habe auch solche Fliegen. Die würde ich nie fischen

Hi Tewi, was hast du denn mit dem Schwanz gemacht? Hat das eine tiefere Funktion, wenn der obere Teil länger als der untere ist?


----------



## Rosi (5. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der Milchner hat gestern seinen Sohn geschickt. Der stand auf wollweiß, die Rothaarige war ihm vielleicht zu zerstrubbelt?

Hi Andre, binde dir unbedingt noch etwas fülliges in weiß/glitter. Hier stehen die drauf.


----------



## laverda (6. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Leute, 






Zum abschließenden Abschluss des Haltbarkeitsnachweises: Der obere ist neu, der untere hat nach ca 3h sonntäglicher Angelzeit einen Zander und einen Barsch hinter sich. Mittlerweile ist der ausgespült, getrocknet und gebürstet. Der Barsch musste leider blutend mit Lösezange befreit werden, was aber dem Aussehen des Plüdders keinen Abbruch tut. Der hat jetzt nur zusätzlich ein ein leichtes Fischaroma.   #6

Rosi, dickes Perti Heil zum Sohnemann des Dicken, ich wünsch dir, dass du dich in der Ahnenreihe bis weit über die Urgroßeltern durcharbeitest.  

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Tewi (6. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@rosi: hab ich gemacht wegen der Optik, also weils mir gefällt

@sigi: da haste ja echt wat schönes gebunden für die Räuber, aber auch ich saß nicht untätig rum und habe was für unsere räuber in der Niers getan!

schaut selbst:


----------



## Tisie (6. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,



Tewi schrieb:


> sehr schöne mefoköder! wünsch dir dann damit mal viel erfolg in dk und nen schönen bericht plus bilder nicht vergessen!!!


danke, die pinke Garnele war der Bringer diesmal. Darauf ging auch die 64er MeeFo, siehe Anhang.

@Tobsn:

Ich hoffe, das Foto ist OK für Dich (ich weiß, ist ein Absteiger, war aber schon wieder silber und in guter Kondition, die anderen 9 durften wieder schwimmen).



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen ist Bird Fur. Das Zeug läst sich ziemlich schlecht verarbeiten und hat deutlich zu viel Flaum.


Das habe ich als Ersatz für die weiter oben gezeigten Fliegen verwendet und fand das ganz OK. Freilich zum klassischen Hecheln nicht geeignet, aber die Spitzen vorne direkt eingebunden funzt super.

Gruß, Matthias

--


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Tobsn:
> 
> Ich hoffe, das Foto ist OK für Dich (ich weiß, ist ein Absteiger, war aber schon wieder silber und in guter Kondition, die anderen 9 durften wieder schwimmen).


 
Absolut, der Fisch sieht für mich absolut OK aus. Ich hätte den genauso mitgenommen...

T


----------



## xfishbonex (6. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Andre, binde dir unbedingt noch etwas fülliges in weiß/glitter. Hier stehen die drauf. 




danke für den tip #6werde morgen gleich noch mal welche machen lg andre


----------



## Caddisfly01 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal eine Nymphe von mir gebunden  die mir gute Rotaugen , Brassen , Barsche im Havelland gebracht hatte .|rolleyes





Gruß Gunnar


----------



## laverda (9. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Leute, #h
Hecht und Zander haben Schonzeit :c, deshalb habe ich gestern mal ein paar kleine (ca 4cm) Barsch-Plüdder für mich und meinen Sohn :l (siehe oben links) getüddelt. Diesmal habe ich doch glatt auch was Natürliches eingebunden, die Schwänze sind aus Marabou (mindere Qualität aus dem Bastelladen #d). Ich hoffe, den Barschen ist das recht.  







Der Untere ist eindeutig "made in Germany". Da habe ich Reste vertüddelt. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein, Laverda & Sohn


----------



## Fangnix (9. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Als ich einen Komolitonen vorgestern mit zum Fliegenfischen auf Zander genommen habe und in 1 1/2 Stunden 5 (wenn auch nicht allzu große) Fische fangen konnte war er begeistert. Nun wollte er auch Fliegen haben, etwas gößer als meine Streamer, zum Hechtangeln...
Also hab ich diese hier getüddlt. Sind Custom-Made, er hat über Skype zugeschaut während ich getüddlt habe und gesagt wie er was haben will...


----------



## gismowolf (9. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Florian!
Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!
Schön langsam kommst Du in mein Fahrwasser!Die gefallen mir gut!Könnten auch von mir sein!!
Rote Karnickelfellstripes und schwarze Hecheln und im Ganzen eingebundene Grizzlyhecheln!#6#6

@laverda!
Servus Siggi!
Deine Barschplüdder sind Spitze!!Kann mir gut vorstellen,daß darauf auch die Zander scharf sind!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (10. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!

Ich hab eine meiner Lieblings Meerforellenfliegen, die Polarmagnus, mal mit einer Fronthechel aus Marabu statt wie üblich Hahn gebunden. Das verleiht der Fliege deutlich mehr Spiel, was ja, wenn man sich Fliegen wie die Pattegrisen anschaut, sehr ausschlaggebend zu sein scheint.

Bindematerial: 
Haken: Partridge Seastreamer (in diesem Falle #6)
Bindefaden: Fluo-Pink
Schwänzchen: Marabu grau grizzly
Rippung: dünner Silberdraht
Körperhechel: Hahn grau grizzly
Körper: Pearlmylar Flach-Tinsel
Fronthechel: Marabu pink
Augen: Kugelkettenaugen chrom


Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## laverda (10. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Gismowolf, Fangnix 
@ Gismowolf, 
ich glaube, ich muss das Angeln am Baggersee mit Streamern erstmal bis Juni zurückstellen. Du hast nämlich vollkommen Recht, dass die Zander auch auf die kleinen Muster stehen. Kaum 1h am Wasser, hing wieder der erste von gut 2,5 kg am Haken. Klar ging der zurück aber bei zu tief sitzendem Haken gibts dann ein Problem wg Schonzeit. #c 
Hast du vielleicht einen Tip für Barsch? 
Ich werde heute mal versuchen, eine Libellenlarve zu tüddeln. 
Morgen geht´s ab an den Rhein, der Pegel nähert sich den 4,5 m. :vik:
@ Fangnix, 
deine Streamer gefallen mir sehr gut und bei so tollem Erfolg, würde mich interessieren, in welchem Gewässer du so gut auf Streamer fängst. Nicht der Name und die Lage, sondern Art und Verhältnisse. (Fluss, See, Strömungsverhältnisse, Angeltiefe, Köderführung) 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## laverda (10. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Flifis, 
Hier, wie angekündigt, meine Libellenlarve, gebunden nach einem Originalfoto dieser Tierchen. Hat jemand von euch mit etwas ähnlichem schon mal Erfolgt gehabt?







Material: Plüsch, 10er geflochtene (Beine mit schwarzem Klebstoff versteift), 8er Haken

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Fangnix (11. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich angel hier in Greifswald am Ryck. Der ist von der Mündung ins dänische Wiek bis zu einem Wehr ein ausgebaggerter, 50-70m breiter sehr langsam fließender Fluss. Eigentlich gibt's keine merkliche Strömung. Die Zander stehen häufig an den Kanten der Fahrtrinnen. Frisch ausgebaggert ist diese 6m tief, wenn sich wieder Sediment abgelagert hat ist die so bei 5m. In dieser Tiefe muss man auch in etwa angeln um erfolgreich zu sein. Also hab ich mir eine sehr schnell sinkende Schnur zugelegt (Cortland 444 Rocket Taper WF7-S, Sink 6), damit komme ich ausreichend schnell auf Tiefe. Die Köderführung die am Dienstag erfolgreich war waren kurze, schnelle Züge von ca. 10cm...


----------



## Bellyboater (17. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal ein Tangläufer für die bevorstehende Hornhechtsaison


----------



## xfishbonex (17. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na du sack :q:q:q
dein tankläufer sieht geil aus #6hast du für mich auch so ein :k das bekomme ich noch nicht so gut hin :q bin gerade an garnelen binden :vda kotz ich richtig ab 
lg andre bis montag :vik:


----------



## Fangnix (18. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht gut aus. Ich glaube ich werd sowas auch ma machen. Denn so lange sollte es nicht mehr dauern bis die Hornies da sind 
Welche Haken hast du verwendet?
TL


----------



## xfishbonex (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Ich glaube ich werd sowas auch ma machen. Denn so lange sollte es nicht mehr dauern bis die Hornies da sind
> Welche Haken hast du verwendet?
> TL


 die ersten hornpieper sind da |supergri
lg andre 
hier habe ich auch noch mal was schönes gemacht :g
meine tobis mit angst hacken |supergri beim gufi sagt man hosen*******r drilling |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Andre und andere Sportsfreunde dieser Kunst zu fischen.

Ich habe diesen Beitrag schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet aber ich finde das Thema Zusatzhaken/Drilling einfach wichtig.

Ja Ja, die Tandemfliege oder Angst/Zusatzhaken, gib dem Kind einen Namen und man kann es für sich auch vereinbaren damit zu fischen.

Zusatzhaken kann man in der Hechtfischerei einsetzen, so bei Bunny's um die 20-30cm.

Ich persönlich finde dieses Modell von solchen Streamer nicht sehr schön und über den Sinn und Zweck dieser Fliege sollte sich Jeder mal Gedanken machen.

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle ein altes englisches Modell gefunden zum Lachs/Meerforellenfischen und zu meinem Leidwesen ist es auch noch in einem Deutschen Fliegenbinderheft als Tipp propagiert als extreme fängig, wenn die Meerforellen spitz beissen. Hauptsache der Fisch hängt um jeden Preis !!!

PS: Ich möchte Niemanden auf dem Schlips treten, aber ich möchte zun Nachdenken anregen ob man nicht auf Zusatzhaken in jeglicher Form verzichten kann, der Sportlichkeit am Fisch wegen.


Bild entfernt von Honeyball


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Ich glaube ich werd sowas auch ma machen. Denn so lange sollte es nicht mehr dauern bis die Hornies da sind
> Welche Haken hast du verwendet?
> TL



Hallo Fangnix.

Als Haken für Hornis haben sich die Haken von der Firma Padridge 'Klinkhammer' in der Grösse 8 bewährt.

Versucht mal


----------



## Tewi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

eigenkreation der RED TAG:


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Polarfly, wieso zeigst du uns ein Muster welches du im Grunde verurteilst? Diese Diskussion um den Zusatzdrilling gehört hier nicht her. Wir zeigen hier nur unsere neusten Kreationen und beschreiben die Fänge, falls es welche gibt. Eröffne doch ein neues Thema.

Hi Tewi, deine Red Tag ist echt kreativ. Der Goldkopf sinkt, der Kragen gibt die Welle. Eigentlich hebt sich beides auf.


----------



## Tewi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

zitat rosi: Hi Tewi, deine Red Tag ist echt kreativ. Der Goldkopf sinkt, der Kragen gibt die Welle. Eigentlich hebt sich beides auf.

der goldkopf ist eigentlich keiner, es sind ganz leichte 3mm goldplasteperlen. und der rote schwanz sind minimarabou.#h


----------



## Inkognitofly (19. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Polarlfy

Bilder aus Zeitschriften in Öffentlichen Foren zu zeigen, verstößt gegen das Copyright Gesetz und kann viele Probleme herrvorrufen !!!!
Das Bild stammt aus dem Sonderheft "Fliegenbinden" von Rute und Rolle Seite 81.

TL


----------



## Honeyball (20. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> @Polarlfy
> 
> Bilder aus Zeitschriften in Öffentlichen Foren zu zeigen, verstößt gegen das Copyright Gesetz und kann viele Probleme herrvorrufen !!!!
> Das Bild stammt aus dem Sonderheft "Fliegenbinden" von Rute und Rolle Seite 81.
> ...



..und deshalb hab ich's rausgeschmissen


----------



## laverda (21. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Ich angel hier in Greifswald am Ryck. Der ist von der Mündung ins dänische Wiek bis zu einem Wehr ein ausgebaggerter, 50-70m breiter sehr langsam fließender Fluss. Eigentlich gibt's keine merkliche Strömung. Die Zander stehen häufig an den Kanten der Fahrtrinnen. Frisch ausgebaggert ist diese 6m tief, wenn sich wieder Sediment abgelagert hat ist die so bei 5m. In dieser Tiefe muss man auch in etwa angeln um erfolgreich zu sein. Also hab ich mir eine sehr schnell sinkende Schnur zugelegt (Cortland 444 Rocket Taper WF7-S, Sink 6), damit komme ich ausreichend schnell auf Tiefe. Die Köderführung die am Dienstag erfolgreich war waren kurze, schnelle Züge von ca. 10cm...



Hi Fangnix 
Danke für die Info. Ich angel mit einer 8er Sinktip in den Buhnenfeldern bei langsam bis mäßiger Strömung und 1,5 - 2,5 m Tiefe. 
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit der Vorfachlänge aus? Ich habe bis vor kurzem mit ca 2m Länge geangelt, aufgrund der wechselnden Strömungsverhältnisse vermute ich, dass dies aber zu lang ist und ich auf ca. 1 m verkürzen sollte. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Fangnix (21. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Generell kann man bei sinkenden Schnüren auf lange Vorfächer verzichten. Ich halte sowieso nicht soo viel von speziellen Vorfächern, die sind imo beim Streamern überflüssig. Nehme einfach ein etwa 1 Meter langes Stück 22er Trilene SensiThin Ultra+. Messe das pi*daumen vorm angeln ab, binde 'ne Schlaufe an einem Ende, schlaufe es ein und knote 'n Streamer ans andere Ende


----------



## laverda (22. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Generell kann man bei sinkenden Schnüren auf lange Vorfächer verzichten. Ich halte sowieso nicht soo viel von speziellen Vorfächern, die sind imo beim Streamern überflüssig. Nehme einfach ein etwa 1 Meter langes Stück 22er Trilene SensiThin Ultra+. Messe das pi*daumen vorm angeln ab, binde 'ne Schlaufe an einem Ende, schlaufe es ein und knote 'n Streamer ans andere Ende



Hi Fangnix, 
spezielle Vorfächer verwende ich auch nicht, 0,20 - 0,30 Monfil je nach Streamergröße. Schlaufenknoten vermeide ich jedoch wo immer ich kann, die Bruchgefahr ist mir zu groß. 
Da wir hier im Tüddelfred sind, stell ich mal was für Meister Esox rein. Bei meinem letzten Gang mit kleinen Streamern auf Barsch hatte ich nämlich einige Hecht-Nachläufer, einer davon hatte gut 1m!!!!! Für Mai sind daher Groß-Streamer angesagt, in der Hoffnung, dass die Jungs dann auch zupacken. 
Ein Meterhecht an der Fliegenrute, das wäre mal ein echter Knaller. #6
Bei dem unten abgebildeten Kollegen mit 12 cm Länge auf Hakengröße 3/0 nehme ich dann als Vorfach aber wohl besser was aus Stahl. 


















Da ich bis dato noch nicht mit Groß-Streamern am Stahlvorfach an der Fliegenrute unterwegs war, würde mich interessieren, ob ich da etwas besonders beachten sollte. 
Der große 2-teilige Bruder ist übrigens noch nicht ganz so, wie ich ihn mir an die Schnur hängen würde, außerdem muss ich unbedingt noch Flash-Glitzerkram bestellen. 
Bevor hier jemand die Bilder rausschmeisst.....die sind von MIR, copyright by laverda ;-)))
Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Fangnix (23. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



			
				laverda schrieb:
			
		

> Schlaufenknoten vermeide ich jedoch wo immer ich kann, die Bruchgefahr ist mir zu groß.



Ich hab leider schon ein paar Fliegen durch Hänger verlohren, wie wohl jeder schon. Dabei ist mir das Vorfach nie am Schlaufenknoten gerissen...

'N Meterhecht an der Fliege, das wäre bestimmt gut. Aber ich persönlich wär über jeden Hecht froh, den ich mit der Fliege erwischen könnte. Hab schon ein paar mal Großfliegen mit Stahlvorfach geworfen, eine nervige Angelegenheit. Aber es ist nicht unmöglich. Hab 'ne schnelle Klasse 7 Rute.


----------



## Bellyboater (23. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Laverda

Sehr schick. Könntest du vielleicht mal was zum Material und Bindeweise sagen?


----------



## laverda (23. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> @Laverda
> 
> Sehr schick. Könntest du vielleicht mal was zum Material und Bindeweise sagen?



Danke für die Blumen, ich versuch mal, mich auf das wesentliche zu beschränken: 
Material: Plüschhaare, Pailletten, Window Colour, Kupferlitze vom HiFi-Kabel
1. Grundwicklung vom Öhr zum Hakenbogen legen (Bindefaden abgelegte 10er Geflochtene)
2. Haare von Plüschstreifen (2 X 5 - 15 cm, je nach Hakengröße) in Haarklemme(n) klemmen, Tragschicht(en) abschneiden und Unterwolle ausbürsten. 
3. Schwanz: Haarbüschel aus Klemme kurz oberhalb des Hakenbogens einbinden. 
4. Körper: Dubbingschlaufe aus Kupferlitze auf oder oberhalb Schwanzbindung einbinden, Bindefaden zum Öhr winden und festlegen. 
5. Plüschhaare aus Haarklemme in Dubbingschlaufe legen, so dass geschnittene Enden 0,5 - 1 cm überstehen. 
6. Haarstrang verdrallen und gründlich ausbürsten
7. Haarstrang bis zum Öhr winden, dabei darauf achten, dass die Haare stets Richtung Hakenbogen gehalten/gebürstet werden. 
8. Unterhalb des Öhrs Haarstrang mit Bindefaden festlegen, beides abschneiden und das ganze gründlich ausbürsten. 
9. Augen: Streamer hinter Kopf zusammendrücken und einklemmen, einen guten Tropfen (Erbse) Windows Colour als Klebstoff für das Auge auftragen und oberflächlich mit Dubbingnadel eintupfen, Paillette auflegen und vorsichtig andrücken, bis Klebstoff leicht aus der Bohrung quillt, Tropfen schwarzes Window Colour als Pupille drauf. 
10. Streamer (Augen) trocknen lassen anschließend nach Belieben frisieren. 

Warnhinweis: 
Das Tüddeln mit Plüsch ist das eine, das andere ist die Toleranz von Ehefrau, Mutter, Freundin und/oder anderen nicht angelnden Mitbewohner/innen in Punkto "Flusen in der Wohnung". |krach:
Die Plüschhaare findet ihr auch bei vorsichtiger Handhabung nach der Bindesitzung überall. 
Tipp: Freundet euch mit Meister Staubsauger an, dann klappt´s auch mit den Frauen #6 

Gleiches gilt übrigens geschlechtermäßig auch umgekehrt für alle tüddelnden (nicht: tüddeligen) Frauen. (Gruß an Rosi |wavey
Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Tewi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so hab dann auch mal wieder was für die kommende hechtsaison gebunden und auch was für die forellen und friedfische....
aber seht selbst!


----------



## laverda (28. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Ihr Tüddler, 
Abgebildeter "Schlauchstreamer" nicht bester Filigranarbeit ist wahrscheinlich ein alter Hut, ich stell den trotzdem mal rein. 

Ich war nämlich mal wieder im Bastelladen und habe gestöbert. Da bin ich auf "Flüssigperlen" aus der Tube gestoßen und musste die gleich mal ausprobieren. 
Diese dickflüssige Paste wird zur Verzierung auf Textilien, Leder, Metall usw. als Tropfen aufgetragen und bildet dabei von selbst eine Halbperle, die nach dem Trocknen bombastisch hält. Klamotten kann man sogar waschen, ohne dass sich die Perle löst. 

Die Augen des Streamers bestehen jeweils aus einem gelben Tröpfchen von dem Zeug, die Pupille ist mit Edding aufgemalt. Für mich optimal zur Herstellung von Augen jeglicher Größe und Farbe insbesondere für Kleinstreamer. 
Abgebildetes Exemplar ist auf einen 8er Haken gebunden, mit Schwanz ca 4 cm lang. 
Das Fotografieren war ne echte Herausforderung, weil das Schlauch-Material dermaßen glitzert, dass ich nur ohne Blitz mit Stativ erträgliche Qualität zustande brachte. 










Wenn ich nächste Tage mal einen richtig schönen zustande gebracht habe, stell ich den nochmal rein.


----------



## Tewi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#6#6#6#6 @laverda!!!

was machen die materialien für die streamer?|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin ihr, eure Fliegen sehen Klasse aus#6

Hi Laverda, diese Flüssigperlen aus der Tube werde ich mir auch besorgen. Das ist eine gute Idee, man könnte seiner Fliege auch ovale Augen verpassen oder einen Glitzerstein reinlegen bevor die Masse fest wird.

Was meinst du nur mit Plüschstreifen? Weiches Kunsthaar?


----------



## laverda (29. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Rosi, 
Das Zeug nennt sich Pearl Maker, Fa WACO (Gütermann). 
Glitzersteinchen probiere ich demnächst auch, ich habe schon länger vor, Strasssteinchen dafür zu bestellen. 

Plüschstoff, Flokati, Langhaar min 7 cm, je nach Qualität sehr weiches Kunsthaarfloor auf Tragschicht. Erhältlich in Bastelläden für Kleinmengen, Stoff-/Handarbeitsläden als Meterware in allen möglichen Farben von Weiß über Neon bis Schwarz. 






Kennste den zotteligen Samson aus der Sesamstrasse? Dessen Plüsch-Pelz taugt für tausende von Streamern und Fliegen, nur ein bisschen farbiger könnte er dafür ruhig sein. 
Für mehr Info schick ich dir gerne ne PN.


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Laverda, ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was du meinst, das ist Kunstfell. Da raus bekommst du 12cm lange Streamer? Hm, versucht hatte ich das auch mal, doch die Haare waren zu fein und zu kurz und die Fliegen trockneten schlecht. Vielleicht war es auch etwas anderes. Ich muß das mal rauskramen. In den Bastelläden gibt es allerhand brauchbares Material. (Außer Federn, die taugen meist nicht viel)

Du legst doch nicht etwa Hand an die Plüschtiere deiner Kinder? (Die Barbis haben tolles Haar)


----------



## laverda (29. April 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Laverda, ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was du meinst, das ist Kunstfell. Da raus bekommst du 12cm lange Streamer? Hm, versucht hatte ich das auch mal, doch die Haare waren zu fein und zu kurz und die Fliegen trockneten schlecht. Vielleicht war es auch etwas anderes. Ich muß das mal rauskramen. In den Bastelläden gibt es allerhand brauchbares Material. (Außer Federn, die taugen meist nicht viel)
> 
> Du legst doch nicht etwa Hand an die Plüschtiere deiner Kinder? (Die Barbis haben tolles Haar)



Hi Rosi 
Keine Barbi im Haus, ich hab nur meinen Sohn und der steht (noch) nicht auf kleine schlanke blonde Mädchen :q. 
Die Haare der Plüschtierchen sind leider zu kurz. Aber unser Hund liefert tatsächlich braunes Dubbing, das ich mir mit den Meisen teilen muss, die nehmen das gerne zum Nestbau. 

Schau mal bei ebay unter dem Suchbegriff "Plüsch Zottelstoff Flokati" nach. Der Langhaarzottel für € 12,95 hat 7 cm lange Haare aus Polyamid, Polycarbonat und nimmt 0 Wasser auf. 2 Leerschwünge und die Streamer sind nur noch knapp feucht. Die Länge hängt bei meiner Bindeweise von der Hakenschenkellänge ab, da ich die Haare per Dubbingschlaufe verzwirbel und dann um den Hakenschenkel wickel. Ergo Schenkellänge plus ca 7 cm! Wenn es noch mehr sein muss, kann man ja einen 2-Teiler Tüddeln, aber der wirft sich dann wie ein altes Sofa oder aber man hängt den hinter einen Spiro.#6 Schau mal 1 oder 2 Seiten zurück, da ist ne Kurzanleitung, weiteres gerne per PN.


----------



## gismowolf (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe heute Abend einige Nymphen für Maränen und Renken gebunden und hoffe,daß sie darauf auch beißen werden!?


----------



## laverda (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Ihr Tüddler, 
ich habe da gestern mal eine Wooly-Bugger Interpretation ganz aus Sythetics gebunden, deshalb nenn ich den mal Poly-Bugger . 






Streamer-Haken Gr. 6, 
Körper: Plüschhaar-Dubbing, Wickelblei, Kupferdraht
Schwanz und "Hecheln": Plüschhaar, 
Bindefaden: Fire-Line, 
Effekte: Dünnes rotes Lametta und Glitzerpulver auf Flüssigkunststoff (Kopfknotensicherung). 

Jede Kritik und Anmerkung ist ausdrücklich erwünscht!!! 
Ich war damit nämlich noch nicht am Wasser, Badewannentest zeigt aber bereits super Spiel von Schwanz und Hecheln selbst bei gerinster Bewegung.


----------



## laverda (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend einige Nymphen für Maränen und Renken gebunden und hoffe,daß sie darauf auch beißen werden!?



Hi Gismowolf, #h
alle an einem Abend? 
Wenn die Fische genauso schnell beißen wie du tüddelst, ist der Fangkorb aber ruckzuck voll!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
hier mal mein versuch ne garnele zu basteln aus marabue :q
bevor ich mir das teure zeug hole für die pattegriesen 
und ne jule trea für die hornpieper mit kettenaugen :q
lg andre


----------



## Tewi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi Rosi,

war heute mal wieder auf deiner Seite unterwegs und habe mal so gut es geht ein paar Fliegen mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Materialien gebuden.
Aber schaut selbst:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...hladen.net/fliegen002sgyvwzm3.jpg[/img][/url]







http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...hladen.net/fliegen005152kqt4c.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Tewi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@laverda:

ich bekomm das mit den Streamern nicht so richtig hin!
haste mal ne gute bindeanleitug für mich?
bei mir ist es dan vorn am Haken immer so dick!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
wenn ich mehr Material nehme!

ansonsten geht es gerade so mit den Streamern.
hier mal ein Bild:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...hladen.net/fliegen007dwtr943c.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Rosi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Tewi, schicke Bilder, warst du im Schloßpark?
Du könntest den Fadenüberstand nach dem Kopfknoten mit farblosem Lack sichern. Dann drückst du ihn kurz vor dem Trocknen an. So sieht man ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## dat_geit (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Tewi

Viele machen auch den Fehler und binden das gesamte Material an genau der gleichen Stelle ein.
Von den Tubenfliegenbinder habe ich gelernt den Ansatz des Materials mit dem Einbinden jeder einzelnen Farbe oder des unterschiedlichen Materials leicht auf dem Haken zu zu verschieben. 

Also nicht Stoß auf Stoß binden sondern nach vorn oder hinten den Ansatz jeweils leicht verschieben.|bigeyes

Äh, ist das ohne Bilder verständlich oder........|rolleyes

Hoffe es war zu verstehen.


----------



## Inkognitofly (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ist doch super beschrieben!!!
Die Schwingen immer mit leichtem Versatz zum Öhr hin einbinden...
Abschrägen...
1Schwinge oder unterschwinge ...Dann 2mm Platz dann die 2.Schwinge oder Mittlere, wieder 2mm Platz dann die Hauptschwinge und so weiter....
Allerdings darf der Kopf bei einem Streamer auch schon mal etwas größer sein. Zumal wenn Epoxyaugen und ein Epoxykopf hergestellt wird.

TL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTYR1tRpS94
Anschaun und verstehen


----------



## laverda (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Tewi
> 
> Viele machen auch den Fehler und binden das gesamte Material an genau der gleichen Stelle ein.
> Von den Tubenfliegenbinder habe ich gelernt den Ansatz des Materials mit dem Einbinden jeder einzelnen Farbe oder des unterschiedlichen Materials leicht auf dem Haken zu zu verschieben.
> ...



Hi dat_geit, 
für konventionelle Tubenfliegen usw. ist das i.O., Tewi bezieht sich hier auf die von mir vorgestellten Plüdder und die werden ganz anders gebunden. 

Hi Tewi, 
der Körper der Plüdder wird mit Schlaufentechnik gebunden, einzelne nacheinander eingebundene Haarbüschel spielen im Wasser nicht annähernd so gut, außerdem ergibt sich kein 3-D Effekt. Bindeanleitung hier auf S 199, Bildserie ist per mail unterwegs.


----------



## Tewi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo Laverda,

hast dich ja mal wieder ins zeug gelegt.....
hab auch mal wieder getüddelt!|supergri


----------



## Tewi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und die auch noch:


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tewi, schicke Teile. Was willst du damit fangen?
Laverda hat mir einen Strang gedubbtes Flokati geschickt und seinen süßen Puschel. Für die Puschels hab ich nicht so die Verwendung, doch ich dachte beim Anblick des orangenen Stranges sofort an eine Garnele mit Pat...
Die Bilder findet ihr hier.


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab mal ein paar von Laverdas Plüddern nachgebunden. Da sie für die Rapfenjagd vorgesehen sind, hab ich sie nur 6-7cm lang auf einem 6er Haken gebunden.


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi!
Ich möchte Euch hier gerne einmal meine Maifliege zeigen. (das ist übrigens erst die dritte selbstgebundene, also seid gnädig zu mir ;P)
Die auf dem anderen Bild hat mir Pate gestanden.


----------



## laverda (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*




Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Tewi, schicke Teile. Was willst du damit fangen?
> Laverda hat mir einen Strang gedubbtes Flokati geschickt und seinen süßen Puschel. Für die Puschels hab ich nicht so die Verwendung, doch ich dachte beim Anblick des orangenen Stranges sofort an eine Garnele mit Pat...
> Die Bilder findet ihr hier.



 Hi Rosi, Tewi, Bellyboater und alle anderen  Freunde der haarigen Bindezunft. 
Rosi schafft es doch glatt, immer noch einen guten Tick kreativer zu sein. Tolle Teile !!!! #6
Ich hoffe auf gaaaanz viele tolle Fänge auf Plüdder Puschel & Co. 
Der Juni kommt, die Zanderschonzeit ist zu Ende und nun werde ich wohl nicht mehr so viel zum Experimentieren kommen. 
Eine Entdeckung hab ich aber noch: 
Bei Musterproben, die Rosi geschickt hat, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Fasern alle gewellt sind und somit schon mal verwebt sein mussten. Direkt nach der Herstellung sind die Fasern nämlich glatt!!! 
Kurz mal über Kunstfasergewebe nachgedacht, zum Bastelladen und Baumarkt gelaufen und siehe da, da sind sie, die Faserlieferanten: 
Seile, Flachgurte, Schmuckbänder, Schlüsselanhängerbänder, Tragriemen von IKEA-Großtragetaschen etc. 
Diese Gurte und Bänder sind aus Polypropylenfasern und nicht geflochten sondern verkettelt. Das heißt: Geschnittenes Ende mit einer Bürste ausfransen, Kettelfaden finden und rausziehen. Bei manchen Bändern kann man den Kettelfaden nur von *einer *Seite entfernen. Diese Erkenntnis hat mich gestern 2 h nerviges Gezupfe an dem gelben Schmuckband gekostet. Wenn mich jemand gesehen hätte, wie ich die ganze Zeit da saß und an einem Ende erfolglos immer wieder fluchend rumgezuppelt habe, hätte der mir glatt nen Termin beim Seelenklemptner empfohlen. #q
Übrig bleiben Faserstränge, die man hervorragend mit einer Tierhaarbürste ausbürsten kann. Im Unterschied zum Schnitt-Plüsch sind diese Fasern folglich alle gleich lang und bilden beim Binden andere Körper. Die Feinheit ist vergleichbar, aufgrund des fehlenden Unterhaares spielt das Haarkleid noch besser, der Körper ist aber nicht so voluminös.  Je mehr man die aufgekettelten Teile aufbürstet, desto feiner wird das Ganze. 
Ein paar Muster habe ich bereits gebunden, aber bei all den zuletzt vorgestellten Schönheiten gibt es hier erst ein Bild, wenn was Fotogenes dabei rausgekommen ist. 
Hier nun Bilder von der fängigen und supergünstigen 
"Laverdas Plüdder-Fibre": #6


----------



## Rosi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ist etwas Materialkunde
Foto 1 hat eine rote Flokatischicht. Unten ist weiches, gewelltes Frizz Fibre in weiß und der grüne Rücken besteht auch daraus. Es ist fast kein Unterschied zu sehen, doch man bemerkt ihn beim Binden. Das Flokati muß öfter geglättet werden, sonst fusselt die Fliege. Die Haare sind ungleich lang.

Foto 2 ist auch aus Frizz Fibre, mittig das hellblaue ist Polar Fiber. Diese Fiber ist glatt, ungewellt und sehr weich. Sie nimmt etwas mehr Wasser auf, plustert nicht und die einzelnen Fasern stoßen sich nicht ab.
Der schwarze Rücken ist aus Naturhaar, Goat Hair. Die Haare liegen nicht sehr fest beisammen, da ist immer Luft zwischen. 

Foto 3 hat einen Bauch aus weißem Ice Wing Fiber, schwierig zu formen. Das sind verschiedene Fasern, auch irisierende, die sich etwas abstoßen, aber alle miteinander verwoben sind.  Darüber ist weißes Fritzz Fibre. Trennung wäre die Hechel.


----------



## Fangnix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich find deine Maifliege für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Dennoch, du solltest beim nächsten Mal versuchen die einzelnen Segmente mit weniger Windungen zu trennen. 3 Windungen reichen vollkommen aus und anders als in der Anleitung vom Fligenfischer-Forum beschrieben muss man auch keine Knoten machen. Schau mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxnywjf0GdQ
So wie er den Körper bindet gehts am leichtesten und sieht auch am besten aus, finde ich.
Ich werd auch mal meine Maifliegen fotografieren, wenn ich Zeit hab.
Grüße


----------



## laverda (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Laverda, deine Einfälle sind richtig kreativ, doch die Bilder werden nicht größer. Ich hätte die Fasern gern ganz nah. Sind sie weich oder eher hart und bauschig? Das kommt bestimmt aufs Ausgangsmaterial an.
Polypropylen, falls Jemand sich nicht so mit Chemie (im Bindesinne) auskennt.[/QUOTE]
Hi Rosi,
dein kleines Kunstfaserlexikon ist ja richtig informativ.
zu den Polyamidfasern: Sie sind weich, bauschig, leicht glänzend. Da diese Fasern sehr fein sind, ist ihr Eisatzgebiet natürlich beschränkt aber eine super Ergänzung zum Plüsch. 
Ein Vergrößern des Fotos bringt soviel nicht, dafür müsste ich mir eine bessere Kamera besorgen. 
Tipp: Einfach mal eins dieser Gurtbänder entketteln und bürsten. 
Trotzdem 2 Bilder:
  Bild 1 ist ein noch *unfrisierter* 13 cm langer "Tiefläufer" auf Hakengröße 1/0 mit etwas Beschwerung im Kopf für den Jig-Effekt, Hakenspitze zeigt nach oben. Den Schwanz und das Flashabou schnippel ich nach den bewährten Tests im Aquarium zurecht (Habe jetzt sogar eine Efilierschere dafür). Trocken siehts ja immer etwas anders aus. Wenn der fertig ist, gibt es bessere Fotos. 






Bild 2 zeigt eine Nahaufnahme des Schwanzes aus besagter Polyamidfaser. Für eine größere Darstellung bitte in meinem öffentlichen Album auf die Bilder klicken.


----------



## Tobsn (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Ich find deine Maifliege für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Dennoch, du solltest beim nächsten Mal versuchen die einzelnen Segmente mit weniger Windungen zu trennen. 3 Windungen reichen vollkommen aus und anders als in der Anleitung vom Fligenfischer-Forum beschrieben muss man auch keine Knoten machen. Schau mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxnywjf0GdQ
> So wie er den Körper bindet gehts am leichtesten und sieht auch am besten aus, finde ich.
> Ich werd auch mal meine Maifliegen fotografieren, wenn ich Zeit hab.
> Grüße


 
Die Bindeanleitung ist sehr gut, zeigt aber leider nur eine Spent Mayfly. Bei einer frisch geschlüpften müssen die Flügen allerdings nach oben stehen. Das kann man aber adaptieren. Die Technik für den Body ist allerdings deutlich entspannter zu binden als im Fliegenfischerforum. Ich finde jedoch den CDC-Körper wesentlich geiler. Das Zeug schwimmt zumindest bis zum ersten Fisch wie Teufel und gibt ne sehr schöne Silhouette...

T


----------



## Fangnix (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Um der Plüschfraktion hier ein wenig Paroli zu bieten () zeig ich jetzt wie versprochen 2 Maifliegen mit Hinterleiben aus Moosgummi, nach Davie McPhail gebunden.

1. Mit Rehhaar-Flügeln





2. Mit CDC


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
hier mal paar geheimwaffen für die meerforellen |supergri
sie werden immer besser und fangen tun sie auch 
lg andre 








garnele in weiß und pink und ein tobi


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier noch mal meine fliegen dose :qdie mücken sind alle selber gebunden :g
lg andre


----------



## laverda (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Freunde der Haarstreamer, 
der abgebildete Knirps ist aus Satinfaser mit ein paar Goldstreifen gebunden auf Hakengröße 6. 
Die Augen bestehen aus "Pearlmaker", die nächsten werden dann etwas größer, das Material schwindet ziemlich beim Trocknen.


----------



## roland rautenberg (14. Juni 2009)

*Und hier mal ein paar größere von mir...*

Hier mal ein paar größere Puppenhaarstreamer (10-12cm )
die mit der Airbrush gestylt wurden und sich als fängige Farben (auf Hecht), erwiesen haben. Für Zander sind sie etwas kleiner gebunden.(6-8cm)
Der Haken ist ein 3/0 bzw.5/0 Patridge Streamerhaken.


----------



## roland rautenberg (14. Juni 2009)

*@Bondex*

Hallo,
schön das Dir die Streamer gefallen, hab etliche Test´s mit Beschwerung und ohne gemacht,dabei liefen die unbeschwerten wesentlich besser(aber nur mit dem dickdrahtigen Patridge) bei einer länge von 12cm kommen im nassen Zustand schon ein paar Gramm zusammen. Wenn ich sie am Buhnenkopf auf Zander benutze, sind sie kleiner ,und dann werden sie auch beschwert. Aber die Hauptverwendung finden die Teile auf Hecht im Stillwasser.
Bei sehr langsamen Einholen haben die Teile immer noch ein wahnsinns pulsierendes Spiel, was die Big- Mama zur Weißglut bringt......
mfg Roland


----------



## Tewi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hab auch nochmal nen paar drillinge mit feederzeugs bestückt für meister esox!


----------



## Rosi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, hab ich gelesen. Warum müssen Männer immer so unkonkret sein? Sieh mal hier: Das ist Rehhaar. Da weiß jeder was gemeint ist. Steif und hohl, also schwimmend.


----------



## roland rautenberg (15. Juni 2009)

*@ rosi*

Hallo Rosi ,
das Material wird zwar als Puppenhaar verkauft, habe aber auch noch keine Puppe mit solchen Haaren gesehen. da hast du schon Recht. Geläufiger ist wahrscheinlich der Begriff TEDDYPLÜSCH. Das material wird in Din A4 "Bögen" verkauft, so um die 3€ der Bogen.
 Und zur Größe werd ich nochmal ein Bild mit Lineal machen.
Greets  Roland


----------



## roland rautenberg (15. Juni 2009)

*Und jetzt mit Zollstock*

@Rosi
Hallo Rosi, guckst du, sind sogar noch ein bischen länger
mfg Roland


----------



## roland rautenberg (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Laverda,
OK , der nächste Stachelritter geht für euch zum Fotografen! Versprochen.
Vielleicht klappt´s ja schon Sonntag ??
Und hier noch ein Bild von den Poppern, die der Rapfen soooo gern hat.
mfg Roland


----------



## laverda (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Boardies, 
wegen der immer noch unsicheren Begriffsbezeichnung der Fusseln für die Haarstreamer: 
Als Meterware im Stoffladen läuft das unter dem Namen Plüsch, im Bastelladen oftmals als Puppenhaar bezeichnet. 
Hier mal 3 Bilder, die das Material als Puppenhaar, als Zuschnitt aus Meterware und verarbeitet zum Streamer zeigen: 

1. Puppenhaar: 






Der lustige Kollege heißt Stevie und gehört meinem Sohn, seinen Skalp habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht in der Bindekiste :q 

2. Zuschnitt aus Meterware: 






3. Streamer:


----------



## Tewi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

war ja gestern Abend wieder mal an unserem wunderschönen Los.

habe dann etwas eigenartige libellen gesehn. blaue flügel und wunderschön anzusehen.
als ich meine tour an der niers beendet hatte gegen 22.30 Uhr, fielen mir kl. flügel am ufer auf.

hier mal ein bild der flügel:



 


Habe mir dann alle eingesammelt (Jäger und Sammler ist!!!)
und hatte, wie ihr euch denken könnt, einen genialen Einfall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und das ist bei rausgekommen:



 


eine wunderschöne fliege.!!!

 da es sich um originale flügel handelt, ist diese fliege nicht fischbar! die flügel sind sehr leicht und zerbrechlich.

Dafür ziehrt sie jetzt mein schreibtisch im "fliegebindenzimmer"


----------



## Bellyboater (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Bondex

Schau mal hier. Da hat er das schon eingestellt. Allerdings sind die Fotos nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


----------



## laverda (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> Die klammern sind ja der Hit. Woraus sind die gebaut und wie ist das verklebt?













Hi Bondex, meinst du diese hier?
Das sind handelsübliche Leimklemmen mit beweglichen!!!!(wichtig) Backen aus dem Baumarkt. Darauf sind quer Alu-Winkelprofile, ebenfalls aus dem Baumarkt mit der Heißklebepistole geklebt. Das Profil muss die bewegliche Backe voll überdecken, sonst schließt die nicht vollflächig sondern leicht verkantet . 
Bei den großen Klemmen sind die noch auf der Wangen-Innenseite längs profiliert, dadurch sitzen die eingeklemmten Haare sehr fest und lassen sich in der Klemme weiter bearbeiten (Bürsten, Kämmen, Schneiden, Positionieren in der Dubbingschlaufe etc.). Dieses Profil wird normalerweise auf Treppenstufenkanten angebracht, daher die Bohrung und Profilierung als Rutschbremse. 
Beim Binden mit Haarmaterial sind unterschiedliche Größen für mich genau wie die Tierhaarbürste absolut unentbehrlich geworden. 
So eine Haar-Klemme ist in ein paar Minuten gebastelt. Profil mit Feinsäge ablängen, entgraten, paarweise ausrichten, Klebstoff drauf, Klemme drauf, fertig.
Materialkosten ca € 5,- für 1m Alu-Profil => 4 X 0,25 m Wangen für 2 Klemmen, € 2,50 für eine Leimklemme.


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab mich auch mal wieder an den Stock gesetzt und ein paar Garnelen auf 6er Haken gebunden.


----------



## laverda (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Laverda
> schöner Basteltip! Leider ist das 2 Bild sehr klein und ich kann es hier auch nicht vergrößernch habe Phantasie und kann mir denken was gemeint ist



Hi Bondex, 
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welches Bild du meinst aber
alle Bilder sind in meinen Alben hier im board zu sehen, wenn du das Album aufmachst und das einzelne Bild anklickst erscheint es auch vergrößert. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?u=5582

Falls du die großen Klemmen meinst, für festen Halt zum Bearbeiten der Haare in der Klemme sind die Längsrillen im Alu-Profil sehr wichtig. 

Appropos Haare: 
Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder nur Fehlbisse hatte, habe ich für die nächste Tour die Haarpracht gekürzt, mehr Lurex eingezwirbelt und zusätzlich erheblich langschekeligere und größere Haken eingebunden. 






Wenn das dann auch nichts bringt, muss ich es wohl mit nem zusätzlichen kleinen Hosensch*********-Drilling probieren.


----------



## Tewi (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so habe dann auch mal nach laverdas prinzip ein paar streamer gebunden. aber seht selbst:









#h#h#h


----------



## Bellyboater (5. August 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab mal einen neuen Oberflächenköder für Hecht gebastelt.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Vorlage ( Nicht Lidl ) von mir, hast bis Montag Zeit |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> PS: Einfach um nur mal wieder auf die Tonne zu hauen #h


na mein kleiner davon möchte ich bitte 2stück haben :q:q:q
danach kannst du mir den fisch bringen 
lg andre


----------



## roland rautenberg (1. September 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal ein Popper mit ´nem Doppelkopf (steht wesentlich besser imWasser) hat mir in den letzten Tagen wenn es dämmert im flachen Wasser der Buhnenfelder echte Sternstunden auf Barsch beschert........Probiert es mal aus!

Roland


----------



## roland rautenberg (6. September 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Siggi,
sorry hat was gedauert....
Also der Popper, da is nich viel zu binden.Die Köpfchen gibt´s fertig im Fliegenzubehör.
Die sind aus einem superfesten Hartschaum in weiss und werden dann nur noch auf den passenden Haken geklebt(EPOXY). Danach wird der Kopf nach Lust und Laune farbig gestaltet und mit Epoxy überzogen. ein Paar Federn und ne Hechel hinten dran und ab ans Wasser.
Gruss Roland


----------



## BigEarn (23. September 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nach dem Wochenende musste ich auch wieder die Box auffüllen und etwas tüddeln. 
Sorry für die schlechten Fotos, aber ich denke man kann einigermaßen erkennen, was es sein soll.

"Tungsten Bombs" für die tiefen Pools
http://img96.*ih.us/img96/9030/tungstenbombs.jpg

Rubber Leg & Flashback Pheasant tails, weil sie so gut liefen am WE

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/914/rubberlegpt.jpg

Glo Bugs gehören am Tongariro in jede Fliegendose

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/1103/globugs.jpg


----------



## Tewi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe mal ein paar drillinge aufgepeppt:


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
ich habe heute meine ersten patte in orange gebunden :vik:der saddel in pink soll 109 euro kosten :vda habe ich lieber orange genommen für 59euro :vdas finde ich auch schon häftig aber was sollst die mefos warten :qlg andre 
gucks du hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



einmal auf ein 8 haken denn 6 haken und ein 4haken


----------



## Thomas090883 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So hier mal eine Pattegrisen in ...äähh Weinrot#c




War der erste Versuch...find die schon ganz gut, wobei man bei den Speyhecheln echt:vkönnte.


----------



## Thomas090883 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So hier mal eine Pattegrisen in ...äähh Weinrot#c

Anhang anzeigen 120517


War der erste Versuch...find die schon ganz gut, wobei man bei den Speyhecheln echt:vkönnte.


----------



## xfishbonex (2. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
hab noch mal was gebunden :g aber seit gespannt und gucks du hier 
bild 1 orange pattegrisen 
bild 2 2pinke tobis (pink geht immer )
bild 3 pinke pattegrisen 
lg andre


----------



## Tewi (9. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@polarfly,

da haste ja mal wieder was geiles gezaubert! sehr schöne fliege!

habe mich gestern abend mal an eine CDC Steinklammernympfe herangewagt. finde die ist mir ganz gut gelungen für´s erstemal.


----------



## fluefiske (13. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo !
Ergebnis meines persönlichen Bindeabends - Webtechnik











Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

jo, das kene ich nur zu gut. Wie gesagt die Fängerfliege habe ich nach dem Fang, wie sich´s gehört, dem geschenkt der den Fisch gekeschert hat. Das mache ich immer so. Und da ich keine mehr hatte von der Sorte wollte ich mir ein zwei nachbinden für den Fall der Fälle. Als ich damit fertig war sagen schon wieder die Vögel und die Uhr zeigte 6.00 Uhr in der Früh an. Hier das Ergebnis meiner Nachtschichtv:q


----------



## Tewi (17. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe für den pike auch mal wieder was gebastelt. hoffe sie mögen den streamer.


----------



## jirgel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wackelarschkoppe oder Nopel ausgedrückt Waggy Tail Sculpin nach O. Edwards


----------



## Tewi (27. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo jung´s,

habe mal für die mefo auch ein paar muster gebunden.
denke mal das ich mit den fliegen die ein oder andere trutta ans band bekomme!





















#h#h#h


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar Mefofliegen zusammengezimmert. Di gehen bestimmt auch gut im Süßwasser


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So...hier mal eine kleine Parachute, für die kommende Bachsaison






Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christian D (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ach, mal wieder Kasperletheater.......#6 

Wie wäre es statt der Hahnenkämpfe mit etwas Konstruktiven..........

Grundsätzliches:
Nicht jede Fliege, die gepostet wird ist super.

Analytisches:
Deine Parachutes sind für die ersten Versuche doch schon gar nicht so übel. Parachutes sind nunmal Muster, die nicht gleich beim ersten mal so hinhauen, wie man sich das vorstellt. 
Bei deinen Parachutes steht die Hechel sehr unsauber vom Poly Yarn ab. Der Sinn der Parachute-Bindeweise liegt ja darin, dass die relativ steife Hechel eine breite und ebenmäßige Auflagefläche besitzt. Die Fliege fischt trocken, aber tief im Oberflächenfilm. Das Poly Yarn dient dabei sowohl als Stütze als auch als (in meinen Augen geringe) Schwimmhilfe. Deine Fronthechel ist recht "unsortiert"....soll heißen: Sie hat in deinem Fall keine funktionierende Stützfunktion der gesamten Fliege. Dadurch, dass dein Thorax keine Verjüngung aufweist und zudem zu fluffig ist, wird deine Fliege unproportional und wird zudem Wasser saugen. Hinzu kommt, dass deine Schwänzchen in einer ungünstigen Stellung stehen. 

Fazit: Deine Parachutes werden ihren Zweck nur unzuverlässig vollrichten. Ob sie tatsächlich als Trockene durchgehen, kann ich von hier aus aber nicht beurteilen. Dazu müsste ich deine Mücken in der Hand haben. 

Anregungen: 
-Hechel sauberer winden (stumpferer Winkel zum Hakenschenkel)
-Auf die Hechelproportion verstärkter achten
-Thorax konisch zum Öhr zulaufend formen
-Schwänzchen mit ein paar Unterwicklungen Bindfaden in eine leichte Spent-Stellung bringen

Ermunterung: Übung macht den Meistern. Fliegen müssen nicht perfekt, sondern funktional sein.


----------



## Inkognitofly (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Partridge SUD #18
Light Brown Whiting Hechel
Roman Moser Fiber als Wing
Schwänzchen 3x Polyfiber
Körper aus Truthahn
Abdomen Spectra Dubbing Peacock
Bindefaden: 17/0 Braun
edit by mod


----------



## Thomas090883 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oh ja... Marian... das Angebot nehme ich natürlich dankend an...

Nochmal zu den Parachutes, im Aquarium schwimmen die Dinger wie ein Korken:m auch wenn ich mit den Finger tunke, kommt die bis zu -einem bestimmten Punkt- wieder hoch...irgendwann geht die , wie fast jede Andere auch unter. Aber einmal gegengepustet und schwupps....schwimmt wieder...der Hubschraubäääär.

@ Christian D

das mit der Toraxverjüngung ist gar nicht so einfach, da ich es zunächst gewohnt bin Mefo-fliegen auf Größe 8-2 zu binden:vik:
gestaltet sich das Dubben bei Größe 16 - 10 schon ganz anders...
Ich werds beim nächsten Mal nur mit Garn und Tinsel versuchen... Mal schauen.

Erkläre doch mal bitte Spent Stellung???
Ich unterwickle mein Schwanz und forme ein kleine Kugel, damit sich Der in alle Richtungen spreizt...
klappt nur nicht immer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Inkognitofly (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

sorry ich gebs auf,
Tewi du beschreibst genau die Fehler die diese Fliege nicht haben sollte.
Der Körper ist und wird bei dieser Art nicht Konisch gebunden. Der Fisch sieht die Fliege von unten und da ist ein konisch zum Post auslaufender Körper Fehl platziert, da die Siluette nicht mehr klar den Körper und Thorax trennt, sondern zusammenläuft.
Das Pfaugrass ist Dubbing im Farbton Pfau...
Die Hakengröße ist abgestimmt für eine Emergierende E.Baetis.
Die einen Oliven und keinen Gelben Körper hat.

Zu den Proportionen und dem Aufbau einer Parachute Fliege.

Zunächst sollte der Flügel oder Sichthilfe etwa Mittig im ersten Drittel der Fliege liegen.
Die länge beträgt in etwa der des Hakenbogens, maximal 1,5 mal so lang, je nach vorliebe. Anders wie vorhergehend gepostet sehe ich den Flügel nicht als Schwimhilfe an, da dieser im Normalfall nicht in Wasserfilm hängt, sondern ist nur als Aufnahme der Hechel oder als Sichthilfe gedacht.
Der Köper ist von der Hakenschenkellänge 2/3 und der Thorax 1/3
Schwanz hat die länge des Hakenschenkels, die Hechel sollte am Ende des Körpers oder Anfang des Schwänzchens aufhören.

Eine Parachutefliege kann man auf 2 Arten je nach Situation binden, einmal in der Spent Stellung obwohl Spent nicht ganz Fachlich zutreffend ist, eher würde die V-Style passen. Das heißt um die Fliege tiefer im Oberflächenfilm hängen zu lassen wird die Hechel mit der Konkaven Seite nach oben eingebunden, dadurch stehen die Hecheln in einem V nach oben.
Andersrum oder je nach Qualität der Hechel gerade gebunden sitzt die Fliege etwas höher im Film.
Anders als bei den Klassischen Trockenfliegen wird eine Parachute nicht gefettet, man kann wenn man möchte jedoch den Flügel oder ganz vorsichtig die Hechel behandeln, obwohl dies nicht nötig ist.

Schönen Abend
TL


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich unterwickle mein Schwanz und forme ein kleine Kugel, damit sich Der in alle Richtungen spreizt...
klappt nur nicht immer.

Gruß Thomas 
__________________

du alltes schweinchen :vik:TTTTTTTTTTAAAATTTTTTTTTTÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTTTTTTTTTAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTAAAAAA


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



BigWels schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein Einstiegsbuch für das Fliegenbinden empfehlen?
> Beste Grüsse
> Matthes



Hallo Matthes.

Ich habe mit dem Buch, '*Das Praxisbuch Fliegenbinden von Peter Gathercole*, ISBN 3-405-16694-2 angefangen und es hat mir bis Heute gute Dienste erwiesen.
Bin zufrieden 
Wenn du ein bisschen rumguckst im WWW. dann kannst du es auch relativ günstig bekommen.

Auch sehr schön dieses hier, allerdings als Neuauflage: Oliver Edwards Buch "Fly Tyer´s Masterclass" bei www.anglebooks.com

Das schönste an einer Sache ist, wenn man damit anfängt #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich hab mal wieder was für die Hechte getüddelt. Das Bild ist von den Farben her leider unterirdisch, da ich es mit dem Handy aufgenommen habe. Meine Kamera musste ja unbedingt streiken#q!
Gebunden sind die Teile auf 6/0er Partridge Ad Swier Absolute Pike, das ist der beste Hechthaken, der mir bislang untergekommen ist. Die Haken sind widerhakenlos, der Hakenbogen ist schön weit und die Spitze zeigt Richtung Öhr, wobei der Haken leicht geschränkt ist. Dadurch fasst der Haken hevorragend, deutlich besser als die herkömmlichen, sehr langschenkligen geraden Hechthaken.
Damit der Schwanz sich nicht so leicht um den Haken wickelt, kommen 4 bis 5 Windungen Blob-Chenille auf den Ansatz des Hakenbogens.Dann wird der Schwanz  aus verschiedenfarbigem Kunststoff-Glitzerkrams eingebunden. Er wird immer unten recht hell und nach oben dunkler werdend aufgebaut.
Jetz kommt ein Körper in farblich passender Kaktus- oder Blob-Chenille, der mit Kupferdraht gerippt wird. Anschließend eine kleine Schürze aus Glitzerzeug, die nicht länger als der Hakenschenkel sein sollte, ebenfalls, damit sie sich nicht verwickeln kann.
Als Abschluss ein dicker Muddlerkopf aus Reh- oder Hirsch mit schönen Epoxyaugen. Das macht ordentlich Druck unter Wasser und lässt auch in stärkerer Strömung das Glitzermaterial nicht zu einem flacher Strich zusammenbacken.
Die drei Streamer sind zwischen 19 und 22 Zentimeter lang, lassen sich aber durch die Verwendung des Kunststoffmaterials (das kaum Wasser aufnimmt) trotzdem noch passabel werfen. Mit kurzer Keule an der 8er Rute komme ich auf völlig ausreichende 15 bis 18 Meter, ein richtig guter Werfer würde sicher 25 oder mehr schaffen.
Morgen werde ich die Teile dem Testpublikum in meinem Hausfluß zur Begutachtung vorlegen! :q

Gruß und Stramme Leinen!

Martin

PS: Habe heute nochmal etwas brauchbarere Fotos angehängt!


----------



## Tewi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe mich auch mal wieder hinter den bindestock gesetzt und was schönes getüddelt!

gebunden nach David Mc Phail


----------



## Fangnix (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab in letzter Zeit viele Salzwasserfliegen getüddelt (22 um genau zu sein + 2 Hechtstreamer) und möchte euch ein paar schöne Exemplare nicht vorenthalten. Als erstes hab ich gestern einen Deceiver in Szene gesetzt:






PS: Tewi, die Fliegen gefallen mir gut!


----------



## Fangnix (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn ich nachher mit Tüddln fertig bin mach ich noch ein paar weitere Bilder. Bis dahin kannst du dir das Video hier angucken. Die Anleitung fand ich recht gut.

PS: Ich mache Sachen anders als der Binder im Video:
1. find ich es leichter zuerst die helle und dann die dunkle Schwinge zu binden.
2. stoße ich das Bucktail für dieses Muster im Haaraufstoßer auf. Sonst find ich wirkt die Fliege zu wild...


----------



## Inkognitofly (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da muss ich wiedermal Klugscheißen #6
Der Binder im Video mach einen sehr großen FEHLER, der bindet die Federn Falsch ein. Da er die Konkaven Seiten zueinander einbindet spielen diese nicht so wie es von Lefty gedacht war bzw. ist. Bindet man die Federn, also nicht nur 4 Stück genau andersrum ein, wird der Streamer wesentlich besser Arbeiten, da bei jedem Stillstand des Streamer die Feder wieder zurück geht, beim Zug Flattern diese richtig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdarl70ak4E&NR=1

Da zeigt doch Lefty wie es geht. Er dreht die Federn so, dass diese in alle Richtungen abstehen.

TL


----------



## Siegerländer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage zur Montana.
Diese möchte ich mir in den Größen 6-10 binden.
Die Eigentliche Frage ist, welche Dicke ich von dem Chenille brauche (Originalbindeweise). Ich dachte an 2-3 mm. für den Hinterkörper und 4-5 mm. für den Vorderkörper.
Bei den Händlern (nicht Fliegenfischerzubehör) gibt es meist nur die Angabe zur Nadelstärke. Kann jemand sagen, wie man diese in Durchmesser umrechnet?
Danke und Petri


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Flo
Man sieht Du hast schon etwas Übung bekommen. Deine Köpfe sehen schon recht brauchbar aus!!! Ist das schon Deine neue Rute auf dem Bild?

@ Tewi
witzige farbenfrohe Fliegen. Aber zu teuer sind doch die Federn nicht. Bei Ebay gibts ganze Bälge für unter 35 Euro. Auch wenn nicht alle Federn grade Grade-A sind aber sicher sind auch da noch ausreichend geeignete Federn für hübsche Streamer dabei.

@ Siegerländer
Ich denke so entscheidend ist die Dicke des Chenille nicht. Nimm lieber dünneres Matterial. Zur Not kannst Du durch Wicklungen übereinander den Körper konisch ausformen. Dür Deine angestrebte Hakengröße empfinde ich 5 mm als deutlich zu dick.
Kleiner Tip: Auch mit Wolldubbing lassen sich wunderschöne Montanas binden. Chenille ist nur ein Behelfszweck um schneller Masse produzieren zu können.


----------



## Fangnix (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jopp, das is meine neue Rute. Ich bin total begeistert von dem Stöckchen 

Hier wie versprochen ein paar meiner anderen Kreationen:


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schöne Teile Flo!
kleiner Tipp: Binde die Augen unter dem Schenkel ein dann stehen die Fliegen noch besser im Wasser


----------



## Fangnix (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nene, die Augen sitzen richtig. Die Clouser Minnows sollen ja upside-down laufen. Deswegen hab ich auch die helle Farbe nach oben und die dunkle Farbe nach unten gebunden...

Oder meintest du die graue Tarpon Fly? Jaaa, bei der hab ich geschlafen, da wären die Augen untendrunter besser gewesen... tja|rolleyes


----------



## AndreasG (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Vor langer Zeit hatte ich auch mal so einen Weihnachtsanfall...........






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Suniflex (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde!
ich habe auch welche gebunden und würde gern eure Meinung hören.|rolleyes
Ich bin nicht böse oder eingeschnappt wenn jemand sie nicht so toll finden tut,aber ich binde jetzt erst ein dreiviertel Jahr und möchte sie gern mal zeigen.Ich habe eine nach einer Anleitung aus dem Fliegenfischer Forum gebunden und die andere nach David MC Phail sie gefielen mir sehr gut.#6
                   gruß Steffen


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Es gibt Probleme, wenn du bei den Naffen was postest mit Bildchen und das gleiche hier reinstellen möchtest.
Es wurde jegliche v
Verlinkung in irgendeiner Form zu den besagten Foren von der Moderation untersagt.

Meine puristische Sparversion 





Hier noch mal der Link zu dem Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168307


----------



## Suniflex (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So eine noch ich denke sie fängt auch  vieleicht?|uhoh:|uhoh:
und ich kenne dem Marian seine Fliegen sind echt schön anzusehen so wie von manch anderen Bindern auch,und sie fangen das ist wirklich die hauptsache.Übrigens habe ich auch bei dieser den Bussman als Vorlage gehabt.
                                 TL Steffen


----------



## Suniflex (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich Dämel aber auch Marian das ist der Weihnachtsstress :vik::vik: hier iss er http://www.jpdessaigne.com/Lesstreamers/grenadine/grenadine.htm


----------



## tommig (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Steffen,
ich fische zu bestimmten Zeiten bei mir am Wasser viel mit Buggern.Ich binde diese nur mit Hahn.Die Grannen der "Schlappenfedern" (nennen wir die mal so) pulsieren sehr schön.Kann man im klaren Wasser schön beobachten:q
Aber man sollte ruhig mal improvisieren und verschiedene Möglichkeiten probieren
PS: da steht was von Plumes de Coq.....Coq ist doch der Hahn im Franzhösischen:q


----------



## Rosi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



tommig schrieb:


> Vom Hahn, Steffen :q



Nee, das sind Federn einer Henne, sie sind weich und die Fibern verkleben etwas. Eine Hahnenhechel ist steif, jedes Fiberchen steht einzeln ab.
Schlappen sind noch anders, viel größer, mit besonders langen Fibern und weich. 
Hier sind Bilder dazu.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Zum Jahresabschluss kommt meine "Weihnachtsrakete" !

Haken: 4/0 Partridge Ad Swier Absolute Pike
Garn: 6/0 rot
Schwanz: Weihnachtsbaumlametta in gold, kupfer und rot
Körper: Weihnachtsbaumgirlande rot

Ick wünsch ji all een gooten Rutsch, vunnabend gahn wi op'n Swutsch!:vik:

Martin


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Diese habe ich noch eiskalt zusammengetüdelt für´s nächste Jahr  |laola:allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2010 #g :#2: :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z|laola:


----------



## Suniflex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo hier noch ein erster versuch einer Coachman
                                 LG Steffen


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Steffen.

Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten zur Verbesserung, wenn ich es wagen darf 

- Schwänzchen, die Hälfte der Menge.

- Für den Körper nimm so wenig Floss wie möglich. Floss kannst du in Stränge aufteilen, dadurch kannst du ganz feine Fäden zum binden erhalten.

- Wenn du Pfauengras benutzt, dann hast du immer ein Seite, die Du mit der offenen Seite nach aussen oder nach innen einbinden kannst, bei dir sieht es etwas wüst aus, aber so wird die Optik gleichmässiger.

- Und du kannst den Körper noch rippen, dann kannst du den Körper optisch ein bisschen kaschieren, wenn er ein bisschen unregelmässig ist.


So, ich hoffe es ist verständlich aber besser kann ich es 
nicht erklären.
Sonst sieht die Fliege aber schmackig aus 


Du weisst ja, sonst GFF-Stammtisch #6


PS: Und meine ersten Fliegen möchtest du nicht sehen, obwohl es existieren noch einige :q:q:q


----------



## Suniflex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallöchen da es ja hier im Freed um Fliegenbilder geht schieb ich noch eins nach#h


----------



## Tewi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe auch man ne cdc steinklammer gebunden.





sehr schöne fliegen habt ihr da gebunden.


----------



## Suniflex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde
hier habe ich gerade vor 15 min gemacht .Ich wurde von Tommig 
Inspiriert oder so ähnlich.
Mir gefällt sie ob ich aber mit ihr Fischeen werde mal sehen nicht das sich die Salmonellen  zu Tode erschrecken :q:q:q tut
               Es ist Winter und es liegt bei uns 20cm Schnee was soll man denn da auch sonst tun:vik:


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Goeddoek.

Es kommt darauf an was für ein Ergebnis du erzielen möchtest.

Der abgebildete Rasierpinsel hat eine Lage Blei bekommen, damit er schön jiggt.
Ich fische ihn aber auch in etwas tieferen Wasser, so ca. 1m. 

Wenn du den Rasierpinsel aber in flachem Wasser, bis ca. 0,50m fischen möchtest, würde ich nur Epoxy verwenden.
Der Rasierpinsel würde zu oft hängen bleiben würde.

Ansonsten sind diese Muster unschlagbar was ihre Haltbarkeit betrifft, ausser du nagelst sie in die Steinpackung, dann kannst du den Rest wirklich zum rasieren nehmen


----------



## gezz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo zusammen,

schöne Muster hier! Ich bin im Moment dabei meine Fliegendosen fürs Frühjahr auf Trapp zu bringen und habe mal ein paar meiner bisher gebundenen Muster abgelichtet (bisher allerdings nur Nymphen). 

Zu sehen hier: http://flybei.wordpress.com/meine-fliegendose/

(hoffe das ist ok so, habe keine Lust alle Muster einzeln zu verlinken).

Viele Grüße und brav weitertüddeln,
Alex


----------



## Suniflex (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde!
hier habe ich mich mal an einer Köcherfliegenlarve vergangen|supergri|supergri ach nein sorry versucht|supergri Nicht das der Ferkelfahnder noch eingreifen muß

                              LG Steffen


----------



## Suniflex (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leutz 
nein das täuscht wirklich etwas, es ist Sand und kleine Steinchen aber es liegt auch an der Belichtung aber es war wieder nur ein Versuch ,ich werde noch en paar Versuche starten und es euch schon zeigen wo Mister Crab den Mostrich holt . Ihr Kunstbanausen|rolleyes
 LG Steffen


----------



## tommig (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Männers,
hier mal die einfachste Sedge-Variante :q


----------



## tommig (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Steffen :q
Jirgel, Körper und Thorax sind aus Rehhaar gebunden.Haar aus der Decke schneiden, teilen und mit den Fingern rollen.Gibt ein sehr widerspenstiges Dubbing, welches sich aber mittels gut gewachstem Faden verarbeiten lässt. Vorteil, schwimmt super und man hat gleich die Beinchen mit dabei #6
Fasanenstoßfibern für den Rücken, vorgeklappt und zwei davon als Fühler gelassen.
Flügel werden eigentlich aus Nylons und gelackter Feder gemacht.
Ich nehme Web Wing, gibt u.A. bei FFE in verschiedenen Farben.
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo ihr Miesepetrigen Gesellen!
hier gleich ne kleine Ausstellung für die Off Toppic s:vik:
jetzt seid ihr aber mal dran ok sonst spielt ihr nich mehr mit iss klar oder?
  Das sind doch erst mal wieder ein paar oder? dann haltet euch ran Leute damit der Trööt bald über läuft #6#6

                  Liebe Grüße und TL euch allen #h#h


----------



## stefan08 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So hier mal ein paar meiner Fliegen!!! die Tage wo ich nicht an die Küste kann nutze ich zum Binden :m


----------



## fly-martin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo

Um diesen Thread nicht weiter zu zerreden werden alle Beiträge, die nichts mit den Fliegen zu tun haben nach und nach gelöscht und mit OT ( of Topic ) markiert.

Auch wenn einige jetzt "Zensur" schreien dient diese Maßnahme dazu den Thread nicht unnötig aufzublasen


----------



## Christian D (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das was ihr sucht, gibts hier:

http://www.serious-flyfishing.de/2.html


----------



## jirgel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



,
Poly Royal Wulf



Paraloop Peacecock



Paraloop Adams



Orange Caddis Cdc 



March Brown



High Visibel F_Fly



Highland Brown



Griffins Gnat



Foamwasp



Enns Caddis Puppet



Egg Fly oder EGGeGG 



Cryomidapupet



Cdc Emerger



Grenn Caddis Cdc



Catskill G



Brown Brown



Bivisibel



Big Ritz


----------



## jirgel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*




A Spezial



0815 Adams



Sloveniasedge



Royal Wulf



Royal Trude



Ritzpupa



Red Tag



Redspinner



Polywing Midge


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
:ggucks du hier 
hier mal was für die kalten tage :qich muß ins wasser 
und marian die eine patte 13cm 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

danke #hmarian hier mein ersten versuch mit den kleinen dingern  die nächste wird besser :vik:lg andre 
die fängt aber und weiß du auch warum #dnein denn sag ich dir das mal :qPINK GEHT IMMER :q


GUCKS DU HIER :g


----------



## Suniflex (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde!
sieh an sieh an der Andre kann es also auch #6#6
Nicht schlecht Herr Specht, um da hin zu kommen muß ich noch üben .
                   LG Steffen


----------



## Suniflex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Freunde !
Hier nun mein erster Versuch eines Hechtstreamers|rolleyes|rolleyes
Seid bitte nicht zu Kritisch ok :q
                      Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Also Jungs das mit den Spey Hackles finde ich echt scharf, das spielt bestimmt perfekt. Aber schwer zu beschaffenund sicher nicht ganz billig?


Was mich mal interessieren würde ist eine richtig gute Bindeanleitung für Borstenwürmer. Ich habe da mal einen Dänen gesehen, der hat solche Teile gemacht mit in der Mitte Fireline zwischen 2 Haken. Am hinteren Haken war etwas auftreibendes Foam eingebunden und auf dem forderen eine Tungsten-Perle. Irgendwie getwistet,,,aber genau bekomme ich das nicht mehr auf die Reihe, beonders wie der Strang richtig schön gleichmäßig wird. Die waren aus Marabou. Aber das müßte doch auch gut aus Haaren gehen. Solche Stränge wären dann auch perfekt für Hechtbunnys. Wie macht Ihr das mit langem Material ´daß die sich nicht gegenseitig beim Twisten verknoten, gibt´s da einen Trick?
Apropo Hechtbunnys: Schneidet Ihr Eure Kaninchenstreifen selber aus Fell zurecht? Ich hab´s versucht, aber das funzt nur mäßig, die werden nicht richtig schön voluminös und buschig, oder liegts am Fell???? Ich habe ein paar versucht, aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht. Also gute Hechtstreameranleitungen sind immer wilkommen|bla:

Hier das was ich gerade verbrochen habe


----------



## Suniflex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallöchen einen hab ich auch noch  
soll eine Hydropsyche darstellen :g
        lg steffen


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo bondex 
das mit den borstenwurm ist garnicht so schlimm :gnimmst 2 haken in der mitte ne geflochtene bißchen chenille rumm wikeln und fertig ist das ding als schwanz bißchen marabou :gwird mal ein reinstellen 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so nun was neues :g
the real borstenwurm :gextra für bondex 
einmal mit ein haken und einer kopf hechel #6
und einmal mit 2 haken zusammen gebunden mit einer geflochtenen in der mitte 
lg andre


----------



## stefan08 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

pattegrisen aller stefanos art :m:q:q:q


----------



## Suniflex (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde!
hier wieder ne Süße Mücke :q nich das das hier so salzig wird

    Ich nenne sie " Black Pearl " ein Pirat der so manche Forelle 
           Entern wird :m:m

                        lg Steffen|wavey:


----------



## stefan08 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So es wird noch salziger :q


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
so hausaufgaben gemacht wir können los :ggucks du hier 


meine dosen für die kälteren tage :g
lg andre


----------



## FatShark (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Um diesen Thread nicht weiter zu zerreden werden alle Beiträge, die nichts mit den Fliegen zu tun haben nach und nach gelöscht und mit OT ( of Topic ) markiert.
> 
> Auch wenn einige jetzt "Zensur" schreien dient diese Maßnahme dazu den Thread nicht unnötig aufzublasen



|wavey: schon vergessen #c#c#c#c
:m


----------



## fly-martin (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi

Nochmals : Um diesen Thread nicht weiter zu zerreden werden alle Beiträge, die nichts mit den Fliegen zu tun haben nach und nach gelöscht und mit OT ( of Topic ) markiert.


Zur Diskussion macht doch einfach einen extra Thread auf ( z.B. Pattegriesen )


----------



## Tewi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe mich mal an maifliegen versucht:













#6


----------



## Suniflex (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wow Tewi die sehen spitze aus wirklich war.
Sag bitte mal wie lang  iss denn der Körper und die Hakengröße hätte ich auch gern gewußt und wenn du schon dabei bist auch den Aufbau und das Material.Den hinteren körper kann ich auch aber die Flügel nicht.( noch nicht)


----------



## tommig (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schön anzuschauen, Tewi #6
Flügel aus Feder, bzw. Kiel einseitig entfibert ?


----------



## Tewi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo suniflex,

also diese maifliegen binde ich auf tiemco trockenfliegenhaken der größe 10# - 16#. der body mist ca. 2cm je nach größe der haken auch kleiner.
die flügel binde ich aus einer wood duck oder marlardfeder der größe des jeweiligen hakens entsprechend. die fiebern dürfen nicht zu kurz sein. lasse ca. 5-10mm der fiebern am oberen ende des federkils stehen und streife den rest nach unten. dann binde ich die feder mit einer stützwicklung auf den haken. die krümmung der feder muß nach oben zeigen wenn die feder eingebunden wird. dann nehme ich die federspitze mit den restlichen (5-10mm) fiebern und teile sie genau in der mitte. also der federkil wird gespalten. dann eine kreuzwicklung um die flügel und zurecht schneiden. die flügel mit etwas head cement bestreichen (werden dadurch etwas fester!) und dann weiter wie gewohnt binden.#6

viel spass beim binden wünscht der tewi#h


----------



## Suniflex (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Vielen Dank wirklich durch die Flügel sehen sie sehr gut aus.

                                         lg Steffen


----------



## tommig (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> ###### *Ich auch, Ich auch *######
> 
> 
> 
> *:m AFRO SPEY*



Alter, sach mir : Was muss ich rauchen, um auch solche Mücken zu binden |clown::z#y|supergri|supergri|bla:|bla:|kopfkrat|bigeyes:g:m


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

 die sehen aus wie ne freak show  lg andre


----------



## Erik69 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

für mich sieht die afro aus wie ein yorkshire terrier mit rückenwind.
gruß
erik


----------



## jirgel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*




Arthofer (klassiker) 









Phesanttail Greanbraunschwaorz größen 10 und 12 





Tschechkrebs 





Minikoppe 





Lauberlmuddler





Koppenmuddler





Reizlolli









Blaky einmal Trocken einmal Nass 









Leechkoppe Trocken und Nass 









Regenbogen Trocken Nass gesehen.









Woolylauberl Trocken Nass


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
ich hab auch noch mal 2 klischkos gebunden :vik:an alle mefos die klischkos kommen :qlg andre 






es geht auch mit speyhechel #6lg andre


----------



## jirgel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich hab auch noch mal 2 klischkos gebunden :vik:an alle mefos die klischkos kommen :qlg andre
> Anhang anzeigen 126871
> 
> ...


Intressant erinnert mich irgend wie an denn da 




http://picture.yatego.com/images/43f0684f321944.8/Thadd%E4us_Tentakel_60.JPG


 Aber nett  Wünsch dir viele fischige Meerforellen


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:g germany next top model :g gucks du hier 


PINK GEHT IMMER 
LG ANDRE


----------



## Tewi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hiho andre,

was haste denn da für material verarbeitet?|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

den osterhasen habe ich das fell abgezogen :qund von meiner frau die farbe geklaut 
lg andre #6


----------



## stefan08 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g germany next top model :g gucks du hier
> Anhang anzeigen 126940
> 
> PINK GEHT IMMER
> LG ANDRE


 
ANDRE BABY HIER IST BRUCE DARNELL DAS IST DER WARHEIT DAS IST DRAMMA BABY DIE SIND JA ECHT DA HAMMAR DIE WERDEN THE GERMANY NEXT TOP MODELZ 
MFG BRUCE BABY
NEIN ECHT DIE SIND ECHT FETT DEINE FLIEGEN FEHLEN NUR NOCH DIE DICKEN SILBERLINGE :q


----------



## stefan08 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Weisst bescheid???


_Bild wg. Urheberrecht gelöscht #h_


----------



## Tewi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Weisst bescheid???



was hat das den hier mit boardfliegen zu tun? es gab gerade stress hier im forum wegen so einem blödsinn!:r


----------



## stefan08 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mensch kann den hier keiner spaß ab oder was??? ihr seid doch alle spaßbremsen echt! ein a***** volk hier das gibt es nicht :vich werde hier keine (spaß bilder)mehr reinstellen ist in ordnung nur noch mücken und mücken und mücken:q:q:qhabe schon verstanden !


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute 
da ich nicht das gewünschte material nicht  bekommen habe  für meine garnelen 
musste ich schnell nach afrika und es mir da besorgen :qglaubt ihr nicht denn gucks du hier |bigeyes
die  locken vom löwen   eignet sich besonders gut für die schnauze von der garnele 


perfekt für das frühjahr schöne garnelen in naturfarben #6
und dann habe ich noch mal 2 tobis gebunden 
aber schaut selber 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

arme miese katze :vik:schnipp schnapp kopf ab 
und hier die tobis 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn, er hat es schon wieder getan #6


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

was habe ich getan #clg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gebunden :q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:gnabend 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier was für stefan 08 :qes geht doch lg andre 


den balg den du hast der ist garnicht ******* #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So war auch bissel fleißig



Zonker in Knallrot


Erster Maifliegenversuch


Nochmal Maifliege


Was Geknüpftes


Und zu guter Letzt...eine Magnusvariante mit Marabou-Kopf

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

na du künstler 
alle bringen sie ihr fisch #6lg andre


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Jirgel, das sind ja interessante Muddler, besonders ihre Namen Lauberl Muddler. Und trocken wie naß gezeigt, Klasse Idee! Marabou fällt unheimlich zusammen, doch unter Wasser macht es was her, es schwingt.

Ich hab irgendwie grad ne Bindeflaute, doch wenn ich mir das so ansehe...
In 3-4 Wochen geht es hier wieder los mit den Meerforellen und Frau will gut gerüstet sein.


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Rosi 

Still und starr ruht der See, und der Rest bei uns hat Schonzeit vor Mai brauch ich nicht mal mehr hoffen das ich zum Flifi komme, macht aber nichts es wirt gebunden, gedrechselt Ringe an Ruten gezwirbelt, Wobbler geschliffen, lackiert und Drillinge getauscht. 

Das die neue Saison dann ohne Verzögerungen voran schreiten kann.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*




	

		
			
		

		
	
die rocken bald 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> die rocken bald


 
Around the Clock or what |kopfkrat








Sehen aber fängig aus, vielleicht ein bisschen plüschig aber fängig #6


----------



## Fangnix (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hab mal ein paar weiter Nassfliegen getüddlt. Und 'n Hairwing...





Royal Coachman





Blae & Black





Butcher





Stoats Tail


----------



## Tewi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi flo,

da haste dich ja mal richtig ins zeug gelegt!!!
sehr schöne fliegen haste da gebunden.#6


----------



## bamse34 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Moin!
Ich versuche mich seit einiger Zeit auch án Selbstgebundenen.
Hier mal  meine ersten gelungenen Garnelen.

Gruß Sebastian

@ andre
Wer geht bei solchem Wetter schon arbeiten:m!


----------



## Rosi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tolle Fliegen#6


----------



## bamse34 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich kann auch Tobis:q

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Hc-Meista (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

moin moin
hätte da auch ein paar fliegen, die ich selbst gebunden habe!"
hab aber erst neulich angefangen und mir alles im internet erlesen...


mfg dennis


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn ihr alle, dann ich auch... hatte heute endlich mal Zeit mich schonmal etwas auf Ostern vorzubereiten! :q


----------



## Fangnix (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@HC Meista
Versuch mal schlankere Körper zu binden. Außerdem solltest du ein Augenmerk auf passende Proportionen legen.
Dein Bachflohkrebs gefällt mir!

@all
Kann es sein dass in jedem 2ten Beitrag eine Patte gezeigt wird??? Da fühl ich mich fast als Außenseiter, denn ich hab noch nie versucht so eine zu binden und habe es in Zukunft auch nicht vor...


----------



## jirgel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass in jedem 2ten Beitrag eine Patte gezeigt wird??? Da fühl ich mich fast als Außenseiter, denn ich hab noch nie versucht so eine zu binden und habe es in Zukunft auch nicht vor...




nö musst nur nach meinen Namen suchen in denn Trööt 
















Sind nur ein paar Auszüge


----------



## aal60 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Fange auch gerade an: Meine Ersten vlt.zeigbaren Exponate





















Bitte um Eure konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschläge. |wavey:

Und hoffentlich kommen Sie bald ins Wasser.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schön!!! Welche Hakengröße hast du genommen??


----------



## ArcticChar80 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@aal69
Für den Anfang doch recht gut. Meine sahen schlechter aus. Aber die Freude kommt erst, wenn du deine ersten Fische damit fängst. Fische auf selber gemachte Fliegen zählen doppelt!!!!:m
Aber was ist das für ein Bindestock??? Etwa ein Schraubstock??? :q
Hab meine am Anfang immer in der Hand gehalten.
Gruß Simon


----------



## aal60 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Schön!!! Welche Hakengröße hast du genommen??




Der Wooly ist auf einen 8er Lachshaken. Die Montana auf ca. 10er  und die Redtags auf 14er alte DAM Schonhaken gebunden.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob diese Haken gut sitzen werden, scharf sind sie aber. Test folgt im Frühjahr.


----------



## jirgel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hast du der Red Tag einen Goldperle verpasst ?


----------



## Fangnix (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Konstruktive Kritik:
1. Die Schwänze. Ich find sie nicht schön. Was hast du da eingebunden? Die Fiebern kleben ja aneinander wie Federsegmente. Sieht nicht schön aus. Da lieber Hechelfiebern nehmen. Für Schwänze und Barthecheln sind die günstigen gefärbten chinesischen Hecheln ausreichend.

2. Wooly Bugger. Wodraus ist da eigentlich der Körper??? Egal, auf jeden Fall solltest du die Hechel Palmerartig über den ganzen Körper winden und nicht nur im Kopfbereich. Entweder Hechel mit der Spitze am Schwanz einbinden, den Körper wickenl und denn die Hechel nach vorne winden (hierbei musst du die einelnen Fiebern nach hinten streifen), oder du bindest eine Rippung ein, dann den Körper, dann am Kopf die Hechel, die du nach hinten wickelst und dann mit der Rippung abfängst und sicherst.

3. Die Hecheln an den anderen Fliegen sind eine bis 2 Nummern zu groß. 1. zu viele Wicklungen und 2. hast du zu große Hecheln gewählt.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Fliegen von dir. Auch wenn noch nciht perfekt, du scheinst auf 'nem guten Weg zu sein#6


----------



## aal60 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@jirgel
Ja, habe mal der Redtag eine Messingperle verpasst. Mal sehen wie sie taucht.

@Fangnix 
Der Wooly Bugger hat erst eine Grundwicklung bekommen, dann habe ich 2Lagen feinen Kupferdraht als Beschwerung aufgewickelt und etwas für die Rippung übergelassen. 
In eine Schlaufe Marabu eingezwirlt und daraus den Körper geformt.
Nach einigen Windungen Hechel eingebunden und Körper mit
Marabu-Schlaufe zu Ende geformt. Körper mit Bindefaden
fixiert und mit Rippung beendet, dann die Augen eingebunden
und die Hechel bis zu den Augen gewunden. Mit Bindefaden fixiert und Abschlußknoten.

Kupferdraht ist die einer E-Spule Laugenpumpenmotor, vlt,
bißchen dünn.

- Schwanzfibern sind einzelne Fibern von einer Elster-Schwanzfeder. Hatte sie getrennt, sind aber wieder zusammen. Farbe war so schön blau-schwarz-glänzend.

Danke für die Verbesserungsvorschläge ... #6

--- Übe ja noch ....


----------



## Fangnix (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hmm, so bindet man den Wolly Bugger eigentlich nicht. Schau mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC4LO_nXoKE&feature=player_embedded

Die Anleitung ist ganz gut. Wenn du Augen mit einbindel willst finde ich es am leichtesten , wenn man das als Erstes macht.


----------



## aal60 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke, nochmals, auch für den Link, :q


----------



## Rosi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Aal60, deine Fotos haben gute Qualität. Da sieht man jede einzelne Fiber und kann auch Kritik anbringen. Wenn ich mir hier so manche Bilder ansehe, da ist aus der Ferne die Farbe der Fliege zu erahnen. Kann dann keiner drüber meckern, aber die Marke vom Bindestock ist gut zu erkennen.:g


----------



## FatShark (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Fangnix
Bist ja ne Richtige Nummer 
Wenn du deine Tips auch an deinen eigenen Fliegen anwenden würdest, könnte was gscheites dabei rauskommen. Proportionen sind bei deinen Fliegen auch ein Fremdwort...

@all
Es ist sowas von Wurst wie ein Wolly gebunden wird, es gibt Tausende Variants davon, eine mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht mehr drauf an, und Fische fangen können alle Fliegen.

Es ist auch nichts abwegiges daran, das ein Körper aus Marabou gebunden wird, es gibt zahlreiche Muster die gerade deswegen Fangen !
Weiter machen es wird schon werden....


----------



## Fangnix (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ach ja? Gut, Royal Coachman, der vordere Teil Pfauengras etwas zu klein... Aber sag mal wo die Proportionen sonst nicht stimmen!


----------



## FatShark (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

RC 
Körper zu lang, Thorax zu kurz, wie bereits selbst erkannt:m
Flügel nicht breit genug,
Kopf zu groß
B&B
Flügel hier zu breit und nicht richtig zusammengefaltet, hier beide Finger feste zudrücken und ganz langsam mit dem Bindefaden zuziehen, und nicht den druck wegnehmen..
Köper zu ungleich und zu dick
Schwanzansatz könnte weiter nach hinten, und der Körper konisch anlaufen lassen, ergibt eine schönern übergang als dieser Dicke Körperansatz. Rippung zu ungleich, oder in der letzten Wicklung abgerutscht, zu locker gewickelt ?
Kopf passt, könnte jedoch ein ganz klein wenig nach hinten, ist aber ansichtsache.
Butcher
Da gibt es zahlreiche Varianten, man erkennt nicht genau was Hechel ist und wo der Flügel anfängt, würde jedoch sagen das bei der Fliege fast alles passt
Stoats Tail 		
Auch wieder ne Variant, dort könnte der Kopf besser sein, sonnst passt´s

Tip für dich

Wenn du die Flügelsegmente aus der Feder entnimmst, benutz einen zweiten Haken wo auch die Fliege drauf kommt, und nimm dort die Breite des Hakenbogens als maß für die Breite des Flügels.
Einfach den Haken mit dem Schenkel an die Feder halten, und mit der Spitze zwischen die Segmente gehen, so hast du sehr schnell die passende Breite der Flügel #6


----------



## ArcticChar80 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@aal60

Auch wenn du hier viel Kritik einstecken musst, es liegt nicht immer am Binder selber. Ausschlaggebend ist oft auch die Qualität vom Bindematerial. Fliegen mit gutem Material sehen in der Regel besser aus als die mit Plünn. Hab am Anfang auch immer mit Moritzbindeschrott und Bastelbedarf meine Fliegen gebunden. Ich würde auch keinem Anfänger raten, zu sehr am Bindematerial zu sparen.

Aber Fakt ist, dass schlechte Fliegen gut serviert besser fangen als gute Fliegen schlecht serviert.
Gerade mit hässlichen oder zerrupften Fliegen hab ich meine besten Fische gefangen.
Du kannst dich ja einem Fliegenfischer anschließen und dir ein paar Tips holen. Denn zu Zweit macht das Binden auch noch Spaß!!!
MfG Simon


----------



## aal60 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Aal60, deine Fotos haben gute Qualität. Da sieht man jede einzelne Fiber und kann auch Kritik anbringen. Wenn ich mir hier so manche Bilder ansehe, da ist aus der Ferne die Farbe der Fliege zu erahnen. Kann dann keiner drüber meckern, aber die Marke vom Bindestock ist gut zu erkennen.:g


 

Rosi erstmal Danke für das Lob der Fotos. #6

Aber Macro-Fotos gelingen gut mit der Casio Pro P-700.

Dann noch mal mit Bildbearbeitung Auschnitt wählen, Schärfen und auf Grösse bringen. 

Übrigens ist das einen Klemme um das Dubbingmaterial in die Schlaufe zu bringen. Einen einfachen Bindestock mit Grundplatte besitze und verwende ich aber.


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Fangnix 

Wegen der Propotion guck mal hier : http://www.caithnessqualityflies.co.uk/Wets.html 

Also lass dich nicht fertig machen Nassfliegen sind oft anders in denn proportionen als Trockenfliegen und Nympfen. Und nicht nur das Manche Muster sind sogar von Land zu land unterschiedlich. 

Nur die Flügel musst du noch besser aufeinander abstimmen nicht nur wegen der Optik sondern auch das du keinen Propeller fischt aber mit der Losenschlaufe und ein paar Fliegen später sind sind sie perfekt sehen jetzt nicht mal schlecht aus. 

@Aal60

Nette Idee aber bei nympfen kannst dir die Behechelung in dem ausmass Sparen  und wen binde die Feder mit der Spitze voraus ein nicht mit dem Kiel am besten Für Nympfen und Nassfliegen sind Hennenfedern da sie weicher sind und unter Wasser besser spielen. 

Aber nur weiter so jeder fangt mal klein an beim binden  mit zeit und übung wird man immer besser.


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> @aal60
> 
> Ausschlaggebend ist oft auch die Qualität vom Bindematerial. Fliegen mit gutem Material sehen in der Regel besser aus als die mit Plünn. Hab am Anfang auch immer mit Moritzbindeschrott und Bastelbedarf meine Fliegen gebunden. Ich würde auch keinem Anfänger raten, zu sehr am Bindematerial zu sparen.



Ja, der Witz daran ist aber, daß ein Anfänger den Unterschied nicht kennt. Woran erkennt man z.B. frische Federn? Oder eine perfekte Hechel? Oder gutes Rehhaar? Man kann auch mit Schrott gute Fliegen binden, es kostet nur mehr Kreativität, also das Beste daraus zu machen und sich die brauchbaren Fibern auswählen. Ich habe z.B. gedacht ich hätte Spey Hecheln gekauft. Dabei waren es Gänsefußfedern, die bei Brinkhoff und anderen Händlern als solche verkauft werden. Woher soll man den Unterschied wissen? Der Markt ist sehr unübersichtlich.

Gestern hat es mich auch mal wieder erwischt, hier sind ein paar Samsökiller.


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oben links ist aus Westi-Haar gedubbt mit Hahnenhechel. Die anderen sind aus Ice Wing Fiber gedubbt, da kann man sich die Hechel sparen. 

Oben rechts hat einen Schwanz aus Haaren vom Marderhundwinterschwanz, die anderen sind aus Polarfuchshaar.

Der Trichter ist aus Neer Hair und der Blaue unten aus Polar Fibre. Das läßt sich besser verarbeiten als kurz geschnittenes Haar vom Polarfuchs.

Damit ihr den Materialunterschied erkennt.


----------



## Fangnix (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Fatshark
Jo, du hast durchaus recht. Das sind Punkte die mir schon selbst aufgefallen sind. Mit dem Körper der B&B bin ich auch nicht sehr zufrieden, aber da ich in letzter Zeit viel mit Floss gebunden habe bekomm ich es mittlwerweile besser hin. Das sich die Flügel gefaltet haben liegt an dem nicht ganz optimalen Schwungfedern, die ließen sich nciht besser einbinden. Hab's 2 oder 3 Mal probiert, nach dem es immer noch nicht optimal war hab ich's so gelassen.

Beim Butcher hab ich keine Barthechel gebunden sondern einen Hechelkranz, um so absichtlich diesen Übergang von Hechel zu Flügel zu haben.

Was ich interessant finde, wieso is die Stoats Tail 'ne Variant? Ich hab bisher noch keine andere Bindeform davon gesehen! Wäre cool, wenn du mir 'n Original zeigen könntest.


An sonsten bleibt mir nur noch eins zu sagen, ich bin dankbar über diese Kritik. Hilft mir in Zukunft sicherlich weiter. Den Trick mit dem Haken werd ich mal ausprobieren. Nur, die meisten Punkte die du genannt hast würd ich nicht als falsche Proportionen bezeichnen!


----------



## FatShark (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Was ich interessant finde, wieso is die Stoats Tail 'ne Variant? Ich hab bisher noch keine andere Bindeform davon gesehen! Wäre cool, wenn du mir 'n Original zeigen könntest.


Wie man Google und Co. benutzt brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären,
Woher hat die Fliege wohl den Namen ? und was hat es mit Polarfuchs zu tun ?
Also ist dein Muster eine Abwandlung, also Variant ...
Du wirst feststellen das es zahlreiche Varianten einer Fliege gibt, und nicht immer ist das auch gleich dem Original.
Oftmals findet man die Original Beschreibungen in Büchern, die S.T. zb. in Salmon von Hugh Falkus
Aber leider setzten sich viele "Neueren" Fliegenbinder nicht so sehr mit der Geschichte der Fliegen auseinander, sondern Binden einfach mit Ersatzmaterialien drauf los. Ist zwar auch nicht schlimm oder Falsch, jedoch wird so immer mehr die Alten Originale in Vergessenheit geraten...

@ Rosi
Materialkunde kann man sich viel anlesen, und auch der gang zum Händler um die Ecke hilft auch immer wieder weiter, dort kann man sich viele Materialien ansehen.
Wenn ich zb. bei einem Material Interresse zeige, dann schau ich mir an was das ist, wer bietet das an, und unter welchen anderen Namen wird dieses auch noch angeboten !

Das Wort Kreativität ist wohl unter den Bindern sehr beliebt, dadurch kann man schön seine Misslungen oder einfach Schei** gebundenen Fliegen verstecken.

Schlichtweg ist es aber so, schlechtes Bindematerial = Schlechte Fliegen, aber genauso ist es mit Gutem Bindematerial falsch eingesetzt...

Also alles in allem hat das Fliegenbinden mehr zu Bieten als nur Fusseln um den Haken zu drehen.


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Fatschark 

Na dann zeig ein paar würde mich echt intressieren jetzt wie dein Hummeln aussehen.

Bitte danke schön


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FatShark schrieb:


> Das Wort Kreativität ist wohl unter den Bindern sehr beliebt, dadurch kann man schön seine Misslungen oder einfach Schei** gebundenen Fliegen verstecken.



Also das ist bestimmt Ansichtssache. Wer hier eine Fliege zeigt ist mit Sicherheit von ihrer Schönheit überzeugt. Wir sind keine Profis, sondern Hobby-Binder. Ich werde deshalb keine Unsummen für einen perfekten Balg ausgeben oder z.B.Eisvogelfedern verwenden. Das ist alles Variant Rosi. 
Schei** gebundene Fliegen sind nur solche, die sich nicht richtig bewegen, vertüdeln, sich voll saugen oder auseinander fallen. Und ich möchte wetten, daß so manche perfekt gebundene Fliege besser in ihrem Glaskästchen aufgehoben ist.


----------



## aal60 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Rosi Danke, - sonst traut sich ja auch kein Anfänger mehr ein Foto einzustellen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Schei** gebundene Fliegen sind nur solche, die sich nicht richtig bewegen, vertüdeln, sich voll saugen oder auseinander fallen. Und ich möchte wetten, daß so manche perfekt gebundene Fliege besser in ihrem Glaskästchen aufgehoben ist.


Absolut. Letztlich wird es dem Fisch egal sein wie perfekt eine "Fliege" gebunden ist - solange sie auch nur halbwegs ins Beuteschema passt, wird sie auch attackiert werden. Und dann braucht nru noch der Haken scharf sein...


Wenn man sich mal die Mageninhalte von Forellen so anschaut, ist es doch immer wieder verwunderlich was sich dort so drin findet. Dagegen sind ALLE hier gezeigten Muster sehr viel näher an irgendeinem Beutetier!
Wenn sie sich dann obendrein noch bewegen... :g


----------



## stefan08 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mich schon mal für das Frühjahr bewaffnet:m


----------



## Christian D (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Schwänzchen tailen dir ein. Am besten noch über den Hakenbogen hinaus ein paar mm mit Epoxy ode UV-Kleber überziehen!


----------



## Bellyboater (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Christian D schrieb:


> Die Schwänzchen tailen dir ein. Am besten noch über den Hakenbogen hinaus ein paar mm mit Epoxy ode UV-Kleber überziehen!



Hier ist mal ein Beispiel dafür.


----------



## stefan08 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

werde ich noch machen habe bloß kein kleber da|bigeyes


----------



## Christian D (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> werde ich noch machen habe bloß kein kleber da|bigeyes


 
Und wie hast du dann die Augen auf deinen Sandaal aufgebracht? Draufgelegt? :q
Es reicht ja schon, wenn du deine Schwinge Sekundenkleber versteifst. 
Das gute ist ja, dass du deinen Sandaal noch nachträglich mit Expoxy und co. behandelt kannst. Alternativ am Hakenbogen die Schwinge mit Bucktail stützen. Das sieht nicht so gut aus, erfüllt aber den fischereilichen Zweck.


----------



## Christian D (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ein tailingsicherer Sandaal mit UV-Lack. Besser geht noch UV-Kleber. Der lässt sich leichter verarbeiten. UV-Kleber habe ich auch immer beim Fischen griffbereit. Lässt sich zum Beispiel auch prima mit Flitter mischen und dann auf die Fliege auftragen, falls sie beim Einsatz doch tailten sollte. Klebt auch im nassen Zustand. Ein Superzeug ist das!


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

geiles teil christian #6lg andre


----------



## stefan08 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Christian D schrieb:


> Und wie hast du dann die Augen auf deinen Sandaal aufgebracht? Draufgelegt? :q
> Es reicht ja schon, wenn du deine Schwinge Sekundenkleber versteifst.
> Das gute ist ja, dass du deinen Sandaal noch nachträglich mit Expoxy und co. behandelt kannst. Alternativ am Hakenbogen die Schwinge mit Bucktail stützen. Das sieht nicht so gut aus, erfüllt aber den fischereilichen Zweck.


 
danke für dein tip wo kriege ich den den uv-lack her? die augen habe ich mit sekundenkleber angebracht:q:q:q


----------



## Christian D (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> danke für dein tip wo kriege ich den den uv-lack her?


 
Hast du ein Nagelstudio (und damit meine ich jetzt kein Bordell) in deiner Nähe? Über die kannst du relativ preiswerte Lacke ordern und was noch wichtiger ist: bei denen im Studio einfach mal nachfragen, ob du die Lacke mal eben testen darfst! Ich durfte das und habe mich dann zwischen mehreren entscheiden können.....wer höflich fragt, dem werden Türen aufgemacht. #6
Das Muster oben ist nur mit UV-Lack gebunden. Ich bin aber wieder zu den UV-Klebern von Loon und co. zurückgekehrt. Lässt sich einfach wesentlich leichter verarbeiten und härtet sofort aus. Wichtig: den schmierigen Film, der bei dieser Art von Klebern zurückbleibt, kann man einfach mit Alkohol entfernen. Oder man legt seine Muster für einen Tag auf die Fensterbank und überlässt sie sich selbst. 

Noch wichtiger: Finger weg von diesen knuffigen Schlüsselanhänger-Lämpchen. Lieber gleich vernünftiges UV-Licht.

Noch wesentlich wichtiger: Passt auf eure Augen auf!!!!!!!!!:g Ich sitze bei UV-Einsatz mit ner Polbrille am Tisch.


----------



## aal60 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe heute be Forelle03 getüddelt. Er hat mir über die Schulter geschaut und viele Tipps gegeben; Danke.


----------



## jirgel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#6Aal das nenn ich eine Steigerung *daumenHoch* aber übe doch bitte die Lose Schlaufe das du deine Schwänzchen oben auf denn Haken anbindest.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*






Ich experimentiere gerade mit Welspoppern herum.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich hab auch wieder einiges für die Küste gebunden!

Auf dem ersten Foto sind zwei Hindsholmfluen, gebunden nach der Bindeanleiteung auf www.wideopen.dk.

Auf dem zweiten Bild sind 3 "Muffen", wie Georg sie hier vorgestellt hat. Danke nochmal für das Muster, dass du mir auf dem BMA geschenkt hast! Der Körper der beiden schwarzen ist aus Polarfuchsunterwolle, gemischt mit grünem Icedubbing.

Dann folgen 3 Polarmagnus, davon einer mit normaler Hahnenhechel, einer mit weicherer Schlappenhechel und der dritte mit Marabuhechel (Schlaufentechnik). Alle haben ein Schwänzchen aus grizzlymarabu, der Körper ist aus weißem Icedubbing.

Die letzte Fliege ist ein Aurorawurm nach der Bindeanleitung von Roman Moser aus der Fliegenfischen 2/2009. Hinten ist ein kurzer 6er Haken dran, vorne ein 4er Streamerhaken mit Conehead. Der Strang für den Körper ist bei diesem Exemplar verzwirrnt aus schwarzer Palmerchenille von Wapsi, dünner petrolfarbener Chenille und Dyneemaschnur für die Tragkraft.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Christian D (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Martin,

Ich finde deine Magnus-Variationen nett. Wenn in die Fliegen noch mehr Spiel soll, dann versuche doch mal, zwischen Fronthechel und Kugelkettenaugen keinerlei Fadenwindungen mehr zu setzen, sondern den fieberlosen Hechelstamm durch die Augen nach vorne zu legen und dann zwischen Hakenöhr und Kugelkettenaugen abzubinden! Somit verhinderst du den optisch unschönen "Hals" zwischen Fronthechel und Augen. Zudem stellt sich die Fronthechel auf diese Weise etwas steiler auf, woraus sich dann ein besseres Atmen der Fliege ergibt. Deine Frede-Varianten finde ich prima! 

Anbei mal als kleine Anregung für die Frontbehechelung ohne Hals: 











Und noch ein wenig sinnbefreiter Spielkram: 






Gruß Christian


----------



## Flala - Flifi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Christian!
Danke für den Tip mit dem Hals, ich hab mich oft schon darüber geärgert, bin aber auf die Lösung, die du nennst nicht gekommen. Wann bindest du die Augen denn ein? Ich mach das immer erst am Ende, wenn die Hechel schon drauf ist, dann würde deine Bindeweise aber nicht mehr funktionieren.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Christian D (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

1. Augen einbinden (auf Fadenhöcker)
2. Schwänzchen
3. Palmerhechel einbinden
4. nach vorne dubben
5. Körperhechel nach vorne bis vor die Augen winden.und unmittelbar hinter (!!!) den Augen abbinden.
6. Fronhechel direkt hinter (mit hinter meine ich zwischen Hakenbogen und Augen) den Augen einbinden. 
7. Fronthechel so eng und sauber wie möglich zwischen Körpferpalmerung und Augen winden. 
8. Die Fronthechel hast du ja am Kiel gegen Anfang von den flaumigen Fiebern befreit (ich binde die Hechel immer mit der Spitze zuerst ein, damit baut sich ein schönerer Hechelkranz auf) und nun kommt der entscheidende Teil:
Du hast an diesem Punkt dein Fronthechel mit dem befieberten Teil um den Schenkel gewunden und hättest ja jetzt absolut keinen Platz mehr zum Abwinden und Sichern der Hechel. Würdest du die Hechel nun hinter den Augen mit einem WhipFinish fixieren, würdest du die sauber gewundenen Fiebern der Hechel ja zwangsläufig runterdrücken, so wie in deinem Muster auch zu sehen. Du führst also die Hechel zwischen den Augen hindurch Richtung Hakenöhr und zwischen dem Freiraum von den Kugelkettenaugen und dem Hakenöhr kannst du die Hechel fixieren und die Fliege abschließen. Damit erreichst du eine saubere und steil aufstehende Fronthechel, die einerseits ästhetischer, andererseits aber auch wesentlich lebhafter ist. 

Ich stelle bei Zeiten mal eine Anleitung rein. Bin jetzt aber grad zu faul, den aufwand mit Bildern zu betreiben.......


----------



## aal60 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*


----------



## aal60 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe oben meine Neuesten Kreationen reingestellt,leider konnte ich den Kommentar nicht gleich schreibern. 

Die Hechel  finde ich zu groß, hatte aber keine anderen ...


----------



## FatShark (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Christian D
Tausch mal dein AVATAR Bild gegen das Aktuelle, das gezeigte iss ja schon mind. 25 Jahre her ...
LMF


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eine Mini-Variante (#8) einer Crazy-Charlie...


----------



## Christian D (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> @Christian D
> Tausch mal dein AVATAR Bild gegen das Aktuelle, das gezeigte iss ja schon mind. 25 Jahre her ...
> LMF


 

Na hör mal! |bigeyes Ich bin einfach jung und dynamisch geblieben! Das mit dem Schnuller habe ich doch schon rausgenommen! Das fand ich nämlich auch ein bisschen übertrieben! :vik:


----------



## Tewi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

von mir dann auch mal ein paar fliegen!


----------



## Rosi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Christian D schrieb:


> Du führst also die Hechel zwischen den Augen hindurch Richtung Hakenöhr und zwischen dem Freiraum von den Kugelkettenaugen und dem Hakenöhr kannst du die Hechel fixieren und die Fliege abschließen. Damit erreichst du eine saubere und steil aufstehende Fronthechel, die einerseits ästhetischer, andererseits aber auch wesentlich lebhafter ist.


 
Moin Christian, wenn die Fliege etwas größer ist, dann ist auch die Hechel am Ende etwas stärker. Das sieht doof aus, wenn man den Schaft zwischen den Augen sieht. Deshalb binde ich die Hechel mit dem Schaft zuerst ein. 
Andersrum muß ich auch mal ausprobieren, denn der Hechelkranz verjüngt sich dadurch ja nach hinten, was bestimmt besser im Wasser spielt. Und wenn die Hechel etwas gebogen ist, dann hat man noch 2 andere Variationsmöglichkeiten.
Muß mal meinen Blick für Hechelkränze schärfen, statt draufloszuwinden


----------



## Christian D (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> wenn die Fliege etwas größer ist, dann ist auch die Hechel am Ende etwas stärker. Das sieht doof aus, wenn man den Schaft zwischen den Augen sieht.


 
Wenn du für Streamer die Streamerskalps von Keough verwendest, hast du die Möglichkeit, den Federkiel von den Fiebern abwärts zu spalten und zum Schaft hin zu verjüngen. Bei gleichbleibender Stabilität. Es spielt dann keine Rolle, wie groß die Fliege ist. Bei wirklich großen Fliegen ist es auch ratsam, Schlappen als Fronthechel zu wählen. Deren Hechelstämme sind bedeutend dünner als bei den gängigen Hecheln (Whiting American Hackle, Neckhackles, Chickabou,Sattelfedern,...), trotz deren Größe. Bei der richtigen Fronthechel sieht man den durchgeführten Hechelstamm so gut wie gar nicht. 


@Marian: 
Ich gebe dir Recht, dass der geübte Binder eine Magnus auch hinter den Augen fast ohne Hals abbinden kann. Was aber bleibt, ist Abflachen des Winkels. Es sei denn, man nutzt sehr dünne und kräftige Fäden wie G.S.P. oder ähnliche, mit denen durch starken Zug auch der Hechelansatz aufgerichtet wird. Kann dabei aber nur von mir sprechen: wenn ich auf solche Weise binde, schneide ich mit dem Faden kurzerhand den Federkiel beim Aufrichten der Hechel durch....


----------



## Christian D (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Ich denke den Fisch interessiert es überhaupt nicht :q


 
Binder sind doch auch immer Ästhetiker :vik:
Ich sichere meine Kugelkettenaugen immer noch mit Loon UV. Das hält bis der Haken wegrostet! #6

Marian, die ist ja der Hammer! Die Proportionen finde ich richtig klasse! Ja, die wird unter Wasser ein sehr lebhaftes Spiel haben! Auch diese tuffige Farbkombi gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! #6
Ich habe in der Farbkombi eine Zeit lang eine Flash No 9 gefischt. Die wird vom lebhaften Spiel her wahrscheinlich ähnlich laufen. 

Hast du einen Tipp für vernünftige Hennenbälge? Ich habe bisher für meine Küstenfliegen fast immer Softhackles oder Chickabou bzw. Wrap-a-bou mit der Schlaufentechnik genutzt, aber die Fiebern halten bei mir nie einen Tag an der Küste durch.  Die Federn der Hennenbälge von Whiting und Keough sind mir leider nicht langlebig genug. 

Werde nachher mal statt mit ner Fronthechel eine Mücke mit Zonkerschlaufe binden. Die wird bestimmt auch ordentlich atmen unter Wasser.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
So, hier noch mal ne Polarmagnus Gr.6 in der Bindeweise, die Christian vorgeschlagen hat. Das werde ich wohl dauerhaft übernehmen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## stefan08 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

guckst du hier:m die bilder sind nicht so gut aber mir doch lachs oder besser mefo ! :q


----------



## Christian D (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Stefan, 
die Borstis sind prima! Würde ich sofort antüddeln! #6
zu deinem Gurgler: eines meiner Lieblinge für den Sommer. Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Lass doch beim nächsten Gurgler die "Nase" aus dem schwarzen Polycelon  am Hakenöhr etwas länger stehen! Damit erzeugst du einen wesentlich deutlicheren Bugwelleneffekt!


----------



## stefan08 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke werde ich machen:q|stolz:


----------



## Rosi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gurgler für forellige Sommernächte , und auf hoher See als Beifänger am Pilker. Das Foam möchte aufsteigen und oft hängt ein Dorsch oder Wittling dran.


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo stefan 
deine borstenwürmer rocken auf jedenfall:glg andre


----------



## King Wetzel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo ihr fliegen tüddler|wavey:
hab auch mal eine fliege zu vermelden sieht zwar um lengen nicht so gut aus wie von anderen hier im board aber es ist ja noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen #6
als augen hab ich einfach 2 glieder von so einer waschbecken kette genommen :q:m:g
MFG Henry


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Henry.

Es würde mich mal interessieren was eine Refo ist oder hat sich ein kleiner Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen |kopfkrat


----------



## tommig (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hallo Henry.
> 
> Es würde mich mal interessieren was eine Refo ist oder hat sich ein kleiner Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen |kopfkrat


Marian :q Regenbogenforelle......
Verrückte nennen sie auch Steelhead |sagnix|engel:


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hase, komm du mir mal an die Küste :q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Habe mich schon mal für das Frühjahr bewaffnet:m


 :gschnulli du kannst sie auch so machen #6GUCKS DU HIER 





Die gehen auch als tobi durch 
lg andre


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und sind universell sicher auch auf Meeräsche einsetzbar?! :q #6


----------



## Thomas090883 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schonwieder diese Tchernobyl-Genetic-Spey-Dingers...
Da hüpfen die Trutten ja schon vor Angst aus dem Wasser, wenn die damit kontaminiert werden.

Aber haupsache Fisch...wa!!! So long Andre...noch zwei Wochen bis zu Test.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## stefan08 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

geiler speytobi!!!!! andre der rockt bestimmt#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hmmm... wenn ich ihm jetzt noch bisl Kleber verpasse, wird´s ne Baltic-Candy. Aber ohne find ich´s auch schon ganz reizvoll. 







Und der spielt vielleicht in der Badewanne! :l


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

der sieht geil aus :glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:gdie richtigen frühlings bomben :vik:GUCKS DU HIER 


LG ANDRE


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sauber! Irgendwie steh ich mit den Würmern auf Kriegsfuß... egal wie, sie werden nicht so wie ich das will. 
Da bleib ich doch lieber bei den Tangläufern, da weiß ich dass die fangen! :m


----------



## Christian D (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Lachstube:


----------



## Christian D (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Green Highlander:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Christian, hast du bei dem Highlander einen Conehead drauf, oder ist der Kopfknoten so sauber lackiert?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Christian D (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Christian, hast du bei dem Highlander einen Conehead drauf, oder ist der Kopfknoten so sauber lackiert?


 
Hallo Martin, 

es handelt sich um eine Tungsten-Perle, die mit 1/0er Fluoru-Faden in neon-grün überwickelt wurde und dann mit UV-Kleber überzogen ist. Die einfachere Variante wäre ein Conehead gewesen, aber ich habe gerade keine gründen Coneheads da. Daher musste ich etwas improvisieren.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nicht schlecht !
Klingt umständlich, sieht aber top aus!

Martin


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesdie sehen ja affentitten geil aus :glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo leute :g
Die Frau ist auf der piste mein sohn schläft schon einglück :vik:was macht der papa GUCKS DU HIER 





er bindet fliegen und das kommt daraus 
4 tankläufer für nächste woche lg andre


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Foto ist gespeichert...in Posterformat ausgedruckt und wird nächste Woche als Werbeplakat für Bindematerial und edlen Sekt in allen S und U-Bahnen Hamburgs ausgehängt:m

Und schöne Tangloppen:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Foto ist gespeichert...in Posterformat ausgedruckt und wird nächste Woche als Werbeplakat für Bindematerial und edlen Sekt in allen S und U-Bahnen Hamburgs ausgehängt:m
> 
> Und schöne Tangloppen:vik:



Jepp - die Fliegen gefallen mir auch. Aber das Du zum Binden 'nen Piccolo trinkst ..... |bigeyes :q :q :q


----------



## Stingray (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - die Fliegen gefallen mir auch. Aber das Du zum Binden 'nen Piccolo trinkst ..... |bigeyes :q :q :q



Das kommt nur davon, weil Sohneman schläft und die die Frau außer haus ist. Paaaaaaaarrrrrrtttttyyyyyyy #g :m


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:ghab mal versucht ein gurkler zu binden 


	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Picollo aus dem Wasserglas, Respekt #r



PS: Geiler Bindestock #6


----------



## Fangnix (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Fliegen! Aber ich finde das mit dem Piccolo zum Binden hat kein Stil. Ich genemige mir heute abend ein Gläschen irischen Whiskey


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Fangnix schrieb:


> Schöne Fliegen! Aber ich finde das mit dem Piccolo zum Binden hat kein Stil. Ich genemige mir heute abend ein Gläschen irischen Whiskey


 lecker :vik:nach ein glas bin ich gleich voll |bigeyeslg andre 
da gönne ich mir lieber 2-3 gläser piccolo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> da gönne ich mir lieber 2-3 gläser piccolo


Jetzt wird´s interessant: Wie kriegst Du aus einem *Piccolo* 2-3 Gläser raus? |kopfkrat  :q


Aber wenn die Fliegen dabei alle so schön werden, passt das schon!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Und so wie bei Fischbohne sieht es bei einem Fliegenbinder aus!
Jetzt stellt euch vor,wenn sich dann drei oder vier zum lustigen Bindeabend treffen....
Die Anzahl der Flaschen scheint sich dann aber - zumindest zu später Stunde - exponential zu steigern.

Einer meiner Kumpel erklärte seiner kleinen Tochter unsere Zusammenkunft einmal mit den Worten: "Weißt du, das ist ein _*Tupperabend*_ _*für Männer*_!":q

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Thomas090883 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tupperabend für Männer:vik::vik::vik:
Geil...ich liebe mein Hobby

Sämtlicher Hausrat...besonders der langflusige Teppich glitzert, wie die aufgehende Sonne am Wasser...
überall schwirrt das Marabou -bei kleinen Luftzügen- durch die Wohnung, wie die Pollen einer Pusteblume....

Nur jehes, vom Schmerz erfülltes kreischen, der Liebsten durchbricht die himmlische Ruhe, wenn mal wieder ein Haken im Fuss halt gefunden hat...nun ja... scharf sind sie.....


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Oha, kreative Männer sind unwiderstehlich. Meistens können die zwar nicht aufräumen, doch super kochen
Hier ist Greeny Glubschauge, die den Dartpfeiltest bestanden hat. Die grüne Schwinge ist aus der Spey Hechel vom Taiman-Shop. Sah im Angebot ganz gut aus, doch was man dann geschickt bekommt ist erstens kein Spey und außerdem übelste Qualität. Trotzdem gefällt mir die Farbe und man kann diese Schwanenfedern prima zu Flügeln verarbeiten. Weil sie so stark verzahnt sind.
Kurios, richtiges Spey hat an den Nebenästen keine Verzahnung, deshalb können Seidenhühner auch nicht fliegen. Nur deren Länge ist gigantisch für eine Feder.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Rosi:
Auf Meeräsche aber bestimmt top! :m



Ich hab mal Tangläufer getüdelt gestern Abend...


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Paddy, für Meeräschen ist das Tier viiiiel zu groß und die Farbe zu auffällig. 

Hast du die richtigen Haken für Tangläufer genommen? Müssen die nicht einen Buckel haben und einen nach unten gebundenen Schwanz? Ich hatte vorhin grad einen aus CDC in der Hand und wir haben ein wenig darüber sinniert, weil das Teil so unordentlich zerstrubbelt aussah.

Für Mä gibt es die Algenfliege (Hakengröße 10). Je mehr rotes Kraut wächst, um so mehr rot kann man einbinden. Ich war blos zu blöd die Bisse zu verwerten. Das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich mit diesen Schönheiten.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hast du die richtigen Haken für Tangläufer genommen? Müssen die nicht einen Buckel haben und einen nach unten gebundenen Schwanz?


Definiere mal "richtig"?!? 
Auch wenn sie klassischerweise auf gekrümmten Haken und mit Schwänzchen nach unten gebunden werden (übrigens genauso wie Bachflohkrebse) - wenn Du die Tierchen mal schwimmend siehst, stellst Du fest dass die ziemlich länglich sind (übrigens ebenso wie Bachflohkrebse). Und außer den Beinchen steht da nix nach unten ab... die krümmen sich erst so zusammen, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser nimmt.

Als Taucher hat man da natürlich gewisse Einblicke - aber dies Jahr nehm ich die Klamotten Ostern mit hoch nach Dänemark und versuch mal paar gescheite Aufnahmen von dem ganzen Futterzeugs zu machen!


----------



## Rosi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, das mach mal. Tangläufer scheint ein allgemeiner Begriff unter Fliegenfischern zu sein, in echt heißen sie Gammarus, Flohkrebs. Das sind u.a. die kleinen grünen, nach denen die Hornhechte so wild sind. Dann gibt es noch die Talitrus, Sandflöhe, welche aber kein Rückenschild haben. Bachflohkrebse leben nur im Süßwasser.

Hier ist ein Ekelfoto mit Teilen vom Mageninhalt eines Hornhechtes. Das waren mal Gammarus. Klärt mich auf, wenn es doch Tangläufer gibt.


----------



## FatShark (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sind den Bachflohkrebse keine Gammarus ?

Tangläufer darum da die Gammarus locusta gerne in dem Tang aufhällt.

Bachflohkrebs sind u.a Gammarus roeseli und pulex gibt aber noch mehrere Arten dieser Gattung..


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Korrekt,
allesamt sind Gammariden = Flohkrebse. Die Familie ist ziemlich groß und sowohl im Süß- als auch im Salzwasser mit mehreren Tausend Arten diverser Gattungen vertreten.


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mann mann mann, da ist man mal kurz nicht hier da ist auch schon wieder alles voll mit richtig tollen Krabbelviechern.
Bei mir hat das mit dem Flechten der Borstenwürmer immer noch nicht hingehaun, meine sehen total beknackt und ungleichmäßig aus und außerdem werden die steif wie ein P..... Da ist echt keine Bewegung mehr drin, sowas kann doch nicht fangen.  Und dann habe ich mich noch mit Geflechtschlauch abgeplagt. Mit mäßigem Erfolg, da bekomme ich das Zeug nicht sauber eingebunden bzw abgebunden. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht? Gibts dazu ein brauchbares Video?


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:
Du Musst die "Seele", falls vorhanden, des Tubes entfernen und den Schlauch dann ähnlich einem Twister auf den Haken über die Unterfütterung ziehen.
Nun bindest Du ihn STRAMM am Ende der Unterfütterung ab un stellst deinen Streamer fertig, erst jetzt wird z.B. mit einer Dubbingnadel der Schwanz ausgefranst, wenn das dann i-wie immer noch spannt, musst Du evtl. einzelne Fasern entfernen#6


----------



## Christian D (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Beissflugor aus Restmaterial


----------



## vazzquezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Christian D schrieb:


> Beissflugor aus Restmaterial



Beissflugor??? Kurze Erläuterung wäre hilfreich ...

V.

P.S.: Wieso wird im Original-Post kein angehängtes Pic angezeigt??? (im Zitat erscheint : 
" [I M G]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2492&pictureid=23277[/I M G] "  *Tag abgeändert, damit der Post sichtbar ist!)


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Bondex, das Mylar kannst du nicht filigran abbinden, weil das gegen die Natur dieser Fasern ist. Sie können nicht glatt liegen, schließlich waren sie verflochten und in einer bestimmten Position ausgerichtet. Bei der Jule finden wir diese Eigenart super, in einem ordentlichen Schwanz nervig. Du kannst es etwas kaschieren, indem du den Rest der Fliege auch unordentlich bindest, die einzelnen Mylar Stränge unterschiedlich lang abschneidest, (nicht mit einem Schnitt) oder das Ende nur mm kurz läßt.

Bestimmte Materialien passen einfach nicht zusammen. Mylar ist sehr dominant. Dazu passt nur etwas Spärliches, was seinen Glanz verstärkt. Ich finde du hast zu viel Haare und Federn um das Mylar gebunden und so den "liederlichen" Eindruck geschaffen.


----------



## Christian D (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Beissflugor??? Kurze Erläuterung wäre hilfreich ...


 
Das ist der Name einer der bekanntesten Lachstuben. Das ist Schwedisch. Das ist eine Tubenvariante. Hilfreicher: eine Mörrumfliege nach Ulf Sill. Im Original noch in der Schwinge mit Mörrum-Orange und aufliegender Fronthechel in Ginger. In Ermangelung von Ginger-Schlappenfedern hier mit hellbrauner Sattelhechel und den Resten meiner braunen Polarfüchse ohne Unterwolle.


----------



## Tewi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@cristian d.

sind das original jungle cook federn?


----------



## Christian D (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> sind das original jungle cook federn?


 
ja. Entgrannt und mit Flexkleber überzogen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke nochmal an Christian D wegen dem Tip mit dem UV-Kleber. Epoxy war irgendwie nicht mein Ding - aber mit dem UV-Kleber macht das ja unglaublich Spass! :m


----------



## Christian D (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, UV erleichtert das Binden unglaublich! #6 Das beweist du mit dener Garnele ja eindrucksvoll! 

Ich habe gerade eine Tube durch den Stock gejagt:


----------



## Christian D (5. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie kannst du bloß eine so traditionelle Lachsfliege wie die Frances abwandeln!?! #c (Scherz) Ich finde es gut, wenn herkömmliche Muster einfach mal anders  umgesetzt werden!#6
Sieht doch prima aus und wird sich in der Ostsee als absolut fängig erweisen. Ich würde noch eine Palmerung hinzufügen und einen sanften Hechelkranz im Buttbereich, aber das ist reine Geschmackssache! 
Vielen Dank für die Anregung! Werde mich auch gleich wieder an den Stock begeben. Vielleicht wirds ne Frances als Tubenversion. Habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gebunden. Und wo ich jetzt dein Muster sehe, juckt es mal wieder in den Fingern!


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Dann lass mal jucken, ich bin gespannt #h


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Du Musst die "Seele", falls vorhanden, des Tubes entfernen und den Schlauch dann ähnlich einem Twister auf den Haken über die Unterfütterung ziehen.
Nun bindest Du ihn STRAMM am Ende der Unterfütterung ab un stellst deinen Streamer fertig, erst jetzt wird z.B. mit einer Dubbingnadel der Schwanz ausgefranst, wenn das dann i-wie immer noch spannt, musst Du evtl. einzelne Fasern entfernen 


Genauso hatte ich das auch gemacht. Nur mit dem Abschneiden des Restes habe ich mich schwer getan, da kommt man einfach nicht dicht genug dran um den Knoten klein zu halten :-(


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ bondex:

bitte bildererklärung!


----------



## xfishbonex (6. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Andre mein Hase.
> 
> Hier wie versprochen eine Big Hole Demon :m


|bigeyes
ich zeig dir morgen mal meine die sieht gefährlicher aus :glg andre


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Tewi
weiß nicht was Du meinst


----------



## jirgel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*




Alexandria




Beereebee




Blue




Clauser




Royalwetcoachmen




Crogel




Deadant




Greendrake




Greenwolf




Lazywolf







Koppe ala Jirgel




Littel Bad Minnow







Mausi







Exdendet Body Maifliege nach C.h 




Exdendet Body Maifliegenaufsteiger nach C.H




Simply Red




Winget Maggot


----------



## tommig (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Männers,
das Frühjahr kommt....hoffe ich doch 
Hier mal der gute alte Gammarus aus der Hasenmaske und was Schwarzbuntes


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe meine Meerforellenmücken jetzt auch fertig. Jetzt kanns aber auch wirklich mal Frühling werden sonst muß ich die doofe Fr.Holle töten!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:
So ich hab nach langer Pause auch mal wieder was zusammengetüdelt, die meisten sind für den Forellensee gedacht.

































Die letzte besteht aus reichlich Blei und 'nem echten Köcher einer Köcherfliegenlarve, den habe ich mit Epoxid überzogen.
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_4356lhlp.jpg


----------



## jirgel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Servus Männer und Frauen.

Ist es euch eigendlich schon aufgefallen das man nie genug Fliegen hat ?

ich binde zwar immer meine Lieblingsflussen runter aber am Ende sind es nie genug  sind jetzt bald 6 Volle a4 große Holzboxen im Regal wie gehts euch da ?


----------



## jirgel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Marian ist ja nicht so aber es gibt immer mal fliegen die man nachbinden will mir gehts halt so dann binde ich ein Hakenschächtelchen weg so 25 stück in der Regel die sortier ich dann in meine Sammlung und zum Teil in meine Dose oder zu meinen Freunden.  

Nur hab ich eben das gefühl man kann nie genug Muster haben    und sei es nur zum streicheln wärend der Schonzeit


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



jirgel schrieb:


> die sortier ich dann in meine Sammlung und zum Teil in meine Dose oder *zu meinen Freunden*.



Wie du siehst wandern die Mücken nicht unbedingt in meine Dose, dafür sieht das Umfeld sehr gut mit Testmustern bestückt aus :q


----------



## jirgel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja hat mir bei manchen schon denn bei namen Herr der Fliegen beigebracht  immer noch besser als das Kadaverfetischist von einen nichtfischerfreund als er dei Bälge gesehen hatte


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich glaube, da hilft nur weitermachen #6


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Leif
in welchem Forellenpuff treibst Du Dich rum?
@Marjan
Ich finde Deine Garnele super. Kannst Du mal eine Step by Stepp Foto-Bindeanleitung davon hier einstellen?


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen Bondex.

Ich werde bitte mit 'i' geschrieben 
Und welche von den beiden Garnelen, da haben sich 2 versteckt.

So gehe jetzt fischen anne Kyst, bis denne #h


----------



## Bondex (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die in rosa


----------



## tommig (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



jirgel schrieb:


> Servus Männer und Frauen.
> 
> Ist es euch eigendlich schon aufgefallen das man nie genug Fliegen hat ?
> 
> ich binde zwar immer meine Lieblingsflussen runter aber am Ende sind es nie genug  sind jetzt bald 6 Volle a4 große Holzboxen im Regal wie gehts euch da ?



Ich binde prinzipiell nur Fliegen die ich auch fische 
Sicher entdeckt man immer mal Neues und bindet es nach, aber ich merke dann, hm...brauch ich nicht wirklich :q sonst hätte ich sicher ne Büchse voller Pattegrisen |sagnix
Für Andere binde ich schon mal gar nicht. Bestenfalls mit Anderen zusammen, in geselliger Runde :l
Hier mal ne Maifliege als Parachute, und ne Styro-Parachute. Beides auf 16er Haken


----------



## jirgel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Für Andere binde ich schon mal gar nicht. Bestenfalls mit Anderen zusammen, in geselliger Runde



och wieso nicht so kommen wennigsten meine Fliegen mit meinen Freunden um die Welt wenn ich mal wieder keine Zeit dafür habe


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsinger Sportis.

@ Bondex.

Es gibt so viele Bindeanleitungen für die Pattegrisen, da muss ich keine reinstellen.
Hier schau mal rein, die ist gut :m

http://www.partridge-of-redditch.co.uk/fly-tying/oland_spey.htm

Binden tust du sowieso nach deinen eigenen Vorstellungen später #h


@ Tommig.

Hase, ick sage nur 9-11.4 10  Bode oder Stammtisch im April, da werden wir wieder bei Euch sein.
Dann gibt dat wieder legga Schnitzel und wir Beiden tüddeln endlich die slowenian Sedge  |supergri

Freue mich schon drauf #h


----------



## xfishbonex (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> die in rosa


 :vik:die killer fliege :vik:lg andre


----------



## tommig (13. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> @ Tommig.
> 
> Hase, ick sage nur 9-11.4 10  Bode oder Stammtisch im April, da werden wir wieder bei Euch sein.
> Dann gibt dat wieder legga Schnitzel und wir Beiden tüddeln endlich die slowenian Sedge  |supergri
> ...



Schnuggl :q
Bode wird bestimmt ne geile Sause  Aber beim Stammtisch muss ich leider passen, da bin ich leider verhindert #d
Peace man #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Diese Fliege hat gestern gefangen:

vorher und nachher.

Gruß Stephan

P.S.: Danke Thomas - klappt mit den "Foddos"


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (15. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...Stephan, genau dieser Opossum-Schrubber ist mein Liebling!!#6

Gruß#h, Helge


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (15. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...

Truttenfraß:


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Marian
Danke für diese rauchbare Anleitung

transparent Flexibody: Was ist das genau?


----------



## Lenni4321 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

geiler thread 
ceile fliegen ich bewundere euch das beste was ich zu stande gebracht habe is ne  komische eigenkreatioon


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Lenni4...
Wilkommen on Board
Dann zeig mal her das komische Ding


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Lenni4321 schrieb:


> geiler thread
> ceile fliegen ich bewundere euch das beste was ich zu stande gebracht habe is ne  komische eigenkreatioon



Moin Lenni,

immer her damit - bin auch schon gespannt!


@ Helge: schönes Muster das du getüddelt hast!
Hätte ich gerne mal ne Bindeanleitung #6

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@all
schöne Schrimps!!!

Ach ja weiß einer woher man günstig Kugelketten bekommt und zwar die dünnen, also nicht die aus dem Sanitär sondern eher die die immer an den Kullis in den Banken dran sind?


----------



## Bellyboater (18. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> @all
> schöne Schrimps!!!
> 
> Ach ja weiß einer woher man günstig Kugelketten bekommt und zwar die dünnen, also nicht die aus dem Sanitär sondern eher die die immer an den Kullis in den Banken dran sind?



Ich hab meine als Meterware bei Obi gekauft.


----------



## FatShark (18. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Ach ja weiß einer woher man günstig Kugelketten bekommt und zwar die  dünnen, also nicht die aus dem Sanitär sondern eher die die immer an den  Kullis in den Banken dran sind?


Stenzel


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (18. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bondex,

... bei uns Hoerning, ... der hat Stenzel!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Leif-Jesper (18. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex
Aus der Bank:q


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ja genau, oder in der Post oder bei der AOK


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (22. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

....fünf Freunde sollt ihr sein! .... und Euch den Trutten opfern!


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

zeig die bitte nochmal von der Seite


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (22. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

.... wenn 's hilft|kopfkrat

Gruß, Boje


----------



## Rosi (22. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht gut aus#6
Was ist das für Körpermaterial? Palmerchenille?


----------



## FatShark (22. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Passende Bindeanleitung gibbet bei LMF 
Und Polarchenille bei Mario zB. oder bei Achim oder beim Ecki oder bei Marjana
der Knut hats auch, nur der Polenshop nennts Palmer Chenille


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (22. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

.... danke Fatshark#6


... wobei, ich nehm' die Polar-Chenille von Hends - die hat gröbere Fibern!
... und "unterfüttern" mit Dubbing schenk ich mir!


Gruß, Boje


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FatShark schrieb:


> Passende Bindeanleitung gibbet bei LMF
> 
> Guten Abend,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FatShark schrieb:


> der Polenshop nennts Palmer Chenille



Moin, also manchmal wirkst du echt anmaßend. 
Wo ist der Däne polnisch?
Polar Chenille ist viel feiner und etwas länger als Palmer Chenille.


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsinger Sportsfreunde.

Sollte jetzt Jemand vor dem Tüddelregal stehen, selbst die Polarchenille gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen.

1. UV-Polar Chenille. Die Chenille ist etwas gröber und dadurch steifer in der Verarbeitung.
Nachteil bei kleinen Shrimpimitaten, wenig Spiel.
Der Vorteil ist bei dem Shrimp mit der Chenille die UV Sichtigkeit bei Fischen.

2. Polar-Chenille. Die Chenille ist geschmeidiger und spielt gut im Wasser.
Lässt sich sehr gut mit Hennenfedern verbinden und lässt sich auch für kleine Hakengrössen verwenden. (Beispiel Alive Rejen)

Zur Unterfütterung mal mein Tipp:

Wer sich einen konischen Körper aufbauen möchte kommt um eine Unterfütterung nicht herum, der Vorteil ist aber auch, dass das Dubbing mit herausgekämmt wird, was eine zusetzlichen Effekt hat.

Wer es lieber schlanker mag, kann den Chenille Strang ganz eng rumwickeln (Jedes Mal die Fiber nach vorne streifen nicht vergessen) und erhält einen schönen schlanken Körper der leicht tranzparent wirkt durch die ganzen Fibern.

Viel Spass beim aussuchen #h


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich hab´dieses ganze Zeugs nicht. Daher mußte ich leider mit Dubbingschlaufen experimentieren. Das Ergebnis ist noch nicht so doll. Ich werde die Tage aber noch weiterüben


----------



## jirgel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*





Chrystelfishbugger 





WoolyWorm ExraLärge





Crazyworm











Stonigflochten


----------



## aal60 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich hab´dieses ganze Zeugs nicht. Daher mußte ich leider mit Dubbingschlaufen experimentieren. Das Ergebnis ist noch nicht so doll. Ich werde die Tage aber noch weiterüben




Ich weiß garnicht was Du hast, sehen doch gut aus und den Mefos werden die Pattegriesen schon gefallen. #h


----------



## tommig (28. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch 2 Krabbelviecher von mir :q


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke für das Lob 
Aber hier sind die versprochenen Übungsobjekte letzter Woche


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier noch welche


----------



## hauki (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex

Sehen doch perfekt aus, die Shrimps.
Die gute Meerforellen-Zeit fängt auch bald an...

Wie hast Du die Fliegen beschwert?

Grüße und tight Lines
/hauki


----------



## hauki (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bazi-Streamer: Double Bunny Variante
(nach einem Muster von Andreas Pfirstinger)

Gebunden auf 4´er Streamerhaken.
Für Seeforelle, Saibling, ...

Grüße
/hauki


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin zusammen..

hier mal eine Kreation einer Parachute-Mayfly



und eine Idee, zum Garnelenaugen machen...
und zwar nehme man 5min Epoxy und (Fein)Staubglitter aus dem Bastelladen...anschließend unter ständigen rühren auf die vorbereiteten Monoaugen geben warten und tadaaaa...schöne bunte Glitzeraugen....die auch wirklich halten.




Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Augen sind Klasse, Danke für den Tip. Die Fliegen natürlich auch#6


----------



## Bondex (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke Hauki
schöne Fliege, ich mag die buschigen Streamer sehr. Wie ist der Bunnystreifen eingebunden? Im Matuka-Stil?
ich habe die mit einem dünnen Streifen Bleiblech auf der UNTERSEITE BESCHWERT, iCH HABE den Bleistreifen einfach eingebunden genau wie die Augen auch.

Meine Augen mache ich fast so wie Thomas. Ich brenne das 45er Mono erst an und lasse es mit dem heißen Tropfen nach unten abkühlen. Anschließend rühre ich mir Epoxy an und färbe das Epoxi beim Verrühren mit Aerocolr von Schmincke. ein winziger Tropfen reicht, ist sehr ergiebig. So kann ich rote oder schwarze Augen machen und die Farbe hält gleichzeitig viel besser als würde ich die Enden einfach nur bemalen

achja, ich habe einen Weg gefunden auf das Rückenmaterial und die Rippung zu verzichten: Ich bestreiche den Rücken mit Latexmilch. So bleibt die Garnelenform auch im Wasser erhalten und fische spüren bei Fehlbissen keinen harten Epoxy-Panzer


----------



## Christian D (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Neues aus der Tubenschmiede:


----------



## xfishbonex (30. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|kopfkratein flugzeugträger|kopfkrat süsser lg andre


----------



## Tewi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Flytüddler,

da bin ich ja mal wieder platt was hier für schöne Fliegen zu sehen sind! habe die Tage auch mal wieder ein wenig am neuen Bindestock gebunden.


----------



## Christian D (3. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schönes Muster, Marian! #6

Wo wir gerade bei Garnelen sind:

Ich kann diese Pattegrisen-Hysterie langsam nicht mehr ertragen. |uhoh:  Hier mal ein klein wenig Abwechslung im Reich der rosafarbenen Garnelen (Vorlage waren meine Red Chrystal Garnelen in meinem Aquarium):


----------



## FatShark (3. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und Tesafilm !!!!!!!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gerade dise rosaweißen fangen jetzt besonders gut. Guck die Fliege nicht an sondern fische sie :q


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Was mich an den Garnelen stört, sind ihre harten, rausstehenden Augen. Gibt es eigentlich auch weiche Augen, an denen eine Mefo sich nicht gleich das Maul piekt? Grad bei den Pattis fällt das auf, weil die ja so weich behechelt sind. 
Diese Garnele ist aus Polarchenille und Weichhechel.


----------



## jirgel (4. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FatShark schrieb:


> und Tesafilm !!!!!!!


Auf welches Posting bezogen ich hock grad da und lese nur Bahnhof;+


----------



## Christian D (5. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Auf welches Posting bezogen ich hock grad da und lese nur Bahnhof;+


 
Das bezieht sich auf meine Garnele. Wie du auf dem Bild erkennen kannst, besteht die Rückenpartie meiner Garnele aus Zonkerstreifen. Wenn man über die feinen Haare eines Zonkers Epoxy oder UV-Kleber legt, gibt es oft ein heilloses Durcheinander, da die einzelnen Häärchen miteinander verkleben. Damit wäre die schöne Maserung dahin gewesen. Dadurch, dass man nun auf einen Zonkerstreifen eine Lage Tesafilm aufbringt und dann das darunter befindliche Leder abschneidet, erhält man einen Rückenpanzer, der einerseits die wunderschöne Maserung beibehält, gleichsam aber auch mit Epoxy überzogen werden kann. Ein simpler aber unheimlich effektiver Trick,den ich nach einer Anregung eines wirklich versierten Binders etwas abgewandelt auf mein Garnelenmuster übertragen habe.  

 Ist der Zug damit im Bahnhof angekommen? #h


----------



## Suniflex (20. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde !
War für ne ganze Weile nicht da  aber jetzt darf ich wieder mitspielen  und habe auch gleich mal was getüdelt .
Eine Trockene Lachsfliege nennt sich Bomber und wurde von einem Herrn Namens Frödin etwickelt.
Ich habe diese Fliege auf einen Mustad 80500Bl Classic Haken in der Größe 4 gebunden.

Viele Grüße Steffen|wavey:


----------



## Suniflex (20. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Fliegenfischer und auch Binder !
Ich habe mich heute das erste mal an einer Meerforellenfliege versucht :q und das ist dabei raus gekommen ,ich habe die Materialien verwendet die ich hatte ,also keine Speyhecheln oder ähnliches vorhanden ok .
Haken ist ein Freshwater Hook von Mustad in der Größe 1/0
Für Kritik oder Anregungen bin ich immer offen .
                   LG Steffen|wavey:


----------



## tommig (21. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Männers.
Die hier gehen im Moment an meinem Gewässer am besten.
Glas-Hase nenn ich die mal :q:q
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Rosi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja und die hier sind auch interessant. Behm Medusa. Ihr Hechelkranz bewegt sich im Lauf wie eine Qualle. Ich hätte da noch ein frisches Fangfoto mit Meerforelle von der Roten unten rechts.


----------



## Suniflex (22. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Rosi 
die sehen ganz toll aus was für Hecheln sind das welche von Indischen Bälgen oder ? die 1. oben links und die unten links gefallen mir besonders gut ,ich wollte demnächst auch noch mal welche davon binden. Echt super gelungen #6
@ Tommi 
Hallöchen wie ich sehe bist du immer noch fleißig am Stricken|supergri
                                   MfG Steffen


----------



## tommig (22. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Steffen 
2-3 mal die Woche am Fluß und zwischendurch wird aufmunitioniert


----------



## Suniflex (22. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tommi 
na dann wird wohl der Erfolg nicht lange auf sich warten lassen oder?|supergri

Hier mal ein Streamer auf TMC Haken 300 Größe 6 in 6xl


----------



## tommig (22. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal so mal so, Steffen. Aber ich habe keinen Grund zu klagen


----------



## Suniflex (23. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Rosi !
Hier mal meine Variante mir gefällt sie doch leider fehlt mir die Farbenvielfalt #h


----------



## Rosi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Steffen, mir gefällt sie auch#6


----------



## Tewi (25. April 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe auch mal wieder ein wenig getüddelt:


----------



## Rosi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Sam Fisher schrieb:


> @Rosi
> Deine Nymphen auf der Seite 215 sehen echt klasse aus, wäre es zu viel verlangt die Bindeanleitung zu erfahren?



Moin, das hab ich jetzt erst gelesen und eigentlich noch nie eine Nymphe gebunden.|bigeyes Das ist eine Behm Fliege was du meinst. Ob die auf Barsche steht? Keine Ahnung.

Barsche wollen doch eher so Kleine Fischlis.


----------



## Christian D (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die WM rückt näher:


----------



## f.k. (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo, ich habe mich neulich mal im Fliegenbinden versucht. Dabei sind diese Nymphen herausgekommen, denen wiederum mehrere Forellen nicht wiederstehen konnten. Zwei davon seht ihr unten.               













Hat jemand vielleicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge für die Nymphen?   

Gruß, f.k.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

warum willst du verbesserungs vorschläge |kopfkratdu fängst doch wunderschöne fische damit #6wer fängt hat recht 
aber vielleicht würde ein bischen pink größere fische  bringen 
GUCKS DU hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## hauki (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> schöne Fliege, ich mag die buschigen Streamer sehr. Wie ist der Bunnystreifen eingebunden? Im Matuka-Stil?
> ich habe die mit einem dünnen Streifen Bleiblech auf der UNTERSEITE BESCHWERT, iCH HABE den Bleistreifen einfach eingebunden genau wie die Augen auch.



Hallo Björn!

Habe Deine Frage gerade erst endeckt. Kurzer Nachtrag: beide Zonkerstrips sind nur vorne eingebunden. Der untere ist kürzer und der obere wird durch die Hakenspitze gestochen und so fixiert.

Liebe Grüße 
Olaf #h


----------



## Suniflex (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Tüdeler !

Hier mein erster Epoxy Streamerlein |supergri#h


----------



## FatShark (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nunja das nächste mal das Öhr freilassen 
Epoxy wird verdammt scharfkantig und verletzt dadurch das Vorfach. Mit Epoxy versaute Öhre bekommt man nur noch mit Wirbel,Snapons etc in den Griff.
Weniger ist oft mehr, und eine Rotationstrocknerscheibe macht das Ergebnis um mehr als 50% besser.
Auch finde ich das der Haken nicht zum Streamer und der Bindeweise passt, da dieser doch recht kurz erscheint.


----------



## Suniflex (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Fath Shark

Du hast völlig Recht denn ich habe das Öhr wirklich zu gekleistert stelle ich gerade fest.
Zweitens hast du auch Recht damit das der Haken etwas kurz ist und wenn ich ehrlich bin ich weis wirklich nicht wie diese Art Streamer gebunden Werden habe auch noch keine genaue Bindeanleitung für diese Art Mücken gefunden von Anfang bis Ende.
Wenn du mir einen Tip geben könntest wäre ich sehr dankbar denn ich möchte die sehr gern weiter und auch noch besser binden .
Also wie ich dich kenne weist du wo ich was finden könnte gelle|rolleyes:m .
Danke im vorraus für nen Tip.
                            MfG Steffengern auch per PN


----------



## tommig (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Steffen
Ich binde bei meinen 3-D Streamern das Material in kleinen Portionen oben auf dem Hakenschenkel ein 
Ich nehme Karpfenhaken der Größe 4-6....Die haste doch bestimmt auch noch, oder??
Die gehen sehr gut auf größere Döbel und auf Rapfen ( siehe: Fliegen die gefangen haben )
Gruß, Thomas.
PS: Sind natürlich keine Hechtstreamer, obwohl die da auch draufknallen |supergri


----------



## FatShark (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2933321&posted=1#post2933321


----------



## Suniflex (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin 
Vielen Dank erst mal für die Tips euch beiden Thomas und Fat Shark.

Natürlich habe ich mich gleich ran gesetzt und wieder einiges ausprobiert und mir auch die Anleitung angesehen .
Nun ich habe es wieder versucht jetzt bitte ich wieder um *eure *Meinung dazu denn ohne werde ich es nicht lernen #c;+
Hier iss die Mücke


----------



## tommig (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Alles richtig, alles gut 
Meine Streamer sind 6-8cm lang und durch den zu kleinen Haken sehr leicht. Fische die mit der 4er Rute. Sind im Wasser nur noch ein Strich, beim schnellen Einstrippen. Funktioniert hervorragend und werden zu 90 % aller Bisse komplett genommen von den Rapfen 
Steffen, die letzten sehen doch schon ordentlich aus. Vielleicht noch etwas kleinere Augen, passend zur Größe des Fischchens #6
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Suniflex (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nabend Gemeinde!

Das es ja Mai ist habe ich noch mal ne andere Art Maifliege getüdelt nich war .:q
Habe diese Bindeanleitung  dieses Extended Body aus meinem Bindebuch entnommen .

              Parachute Mayfly Extended Body Rehhaar

Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch


----------



## tommig (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal meine beiden Lieblingsmücken der letzten Wochen. Bei stark angestaubtem Wasser unschlagbar. Bis auf den roten Tag, alles vom Karnickel :q


----------



## Christian D (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gebunden auf dem relativ neuen Pro-Tube System. Zum Binden von tubenfliegen einfach weltklasse.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr schöne Fliege. 
Nur mal eine Frage: Ich wollte dem nächst auch mehr den Schwerpunkt auf Tubenfliegen legen. Vertüddeln sich dort nicht sehr oft die Schwinge mit dem Haken??
Hab das Problem öfters bei zu langen schwingen bei Streamern gehabt. 

Munter bleiben!!!
Simon


----------



## Christian D (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn du die Schwinge entsprechend mit steifer Hahnenhechel und etwas steiferer Unterschwinge stützt, tailt da nix.


----------



## Christian D (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Pro Tube System


----------



## FatShark (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Cones reißen die Tuben aber auch nicht raus !
Schlecht gebundene Fliegen kann man damit auch nicht überdecken.
Sehen genau so Öde aus wie im LMF...


----------



## Christian D (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

. . .


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöner kann man Neid nicht ausdrücken!!!

Fatshark, dann lass mal deine Fliegen sehen, oder zumindest mal einen Fisch den du damit gefangen hast |jump:

Munter bleiben Christian

Gruß an alle Fischverrückten


----------



## Christian D (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Munter bleiben Christian


 
Ach, ganz locker und leichtfüßig! :m


----------



## Suniflex (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Fliegentüddler!

Ich habe länger nichts von mir hören lassen aber ich Lebe auch noch|rolleyes
Ich habe hier mal einen Versuch eines Rehhaarpoppers gestartet.
Ich bin für Kritik offen und auch nicht böse wenn er euch nicht gefällt.
Demnächst werde ich mich auch noch einmal mit Popperköpfen aus Balsa Holz beschäftigen ,aber es fehlt mir noch das gewisse Arbeitsmaterial |supergri aber es wird irgendwann auch mal ein Exemplar davon hier zu sehen sein.
Ich hatte schon vor einiger Zeit einen Rehhaarstreamer gebunden den ich hier auch noch zeigen möchte .
Er ist nicht zum Fischen sondern steht bei mir nur zur Freude :m 
Also hier bitte schön


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyes das ist ja nemo :gsuper teile 
lg andre


----------



## tommig (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Steffen, ich kann nicht mehr  Der Nemo ist klasse. Bei den Rehhaarpoppern frage ich mich, wie sollen die poppen, bzw. ploppen |rolleyes
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Suniflex

Geiler Nemo!!!
Aber mach doch mal ein Sendung mit der Maus Streamer 
Den hab ich nicht hinbekommen ;+
Deinen Nemo würde ich auf jeden Fall mal zur Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen schicken. Damit bekommst du bestimmt die Fliege des Jahres.:vik:

Gruß Simon #h


----------



## Suniflex (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Männer!
Fliege des Jahres iss nicht mein Ding ,die Idee stammt auch nicht von mir mit dem Nemo den habe ich von nem Link aus dem Fliegnfischer Forum also nur ein Nachbau
Und Tommi der Rehhaarpopper poppt oder ploppt nicht sondern er schiebt bei langsamer Fahrt nur eine Bugwelle vor sich her, das ist eigentlich schon alles ,es sei denn mann strippt ihn sehr sehr schnell ein ,dann erzeugt er durch den starken Zug auch unter Wasser ein gewisses Geräusch ,aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe bin ich ja an Popperköpfen aus Balsa Holz drann ,aber etwas Angeln muß ja auch noch sein |supergri#h
                                               Mfg Steffen


----------



## Suniflex (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich möchte auch diese schöne Trockene Lachsfliege zeigen nur so zum Spass weil ich doch Rehhaar so mag.|supergri#h
The green Maschine und der Rehhaarbarsch der iss allerdings keine Lachsmücke gelle.
Jetzt seid ihr wieder mal an der Reihe:m
                           MfG Steffen


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyes alter schwede ich bekomm das überhaubt nicht hin mit Rehhaar #qkannst du auch nackte weiber binden 
die sehen toll aus wie ne comic figuar #h
lg andre


----------



## Suniflex (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Andre
Nein nackte Weiber nicht aber ich habe da was für den Winter vorbereitet :q|rolleyes
Übrigens wenn du den "dreh" raus hast ist das mit dem Rehhaar gar nicht so schwer!:m
Übrigens bin ich ein totaler Versager was die Pattegriesen angeht, damit tue ich mich sehr schwer, also wie du siehst hat jeder so seine Probleme:q:q#h
Ich zeig mal einen Versuch gelle das auch ein Bild dabei ist |rolleyes klappt eben nicht jede Mücke.
                                    MfG Steffen


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo steffen 
die Patte ist bestimmt einfacher zu binden als so ne comic figuar in rehhaar 
es gibt doch überall ne bindeanleitung von der patte :gschau mal rein und üben üben üben :g


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Net lachen.... 

Habe neulich eine "Wundertüte" Fliegenbindeuntensilien aus einem Nachlass erworben und vorhin mal ein wenig probiert.
Das ist meine erste Nymphe.






Fragt mich nicht was sie imitiert und sie ist auch keine Schönheit, aber meine erste Selbstgebundene |wavey:
Mal schauen ob sie fängt....

Nun binde ich auch noch die Fliegen selbst, nachdem ich schon meine Ruten selbst baue....
Was fehlt noch?
Achja.... Zeit |uhoh:

Abendgruß,
René

PS: Kritik erwünscht, und ja.... es kann nur besser werden |supergri


----------



## Suniflex (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Rene 
Die wird schon fangen und nach Schönheit geht es nicht immer am Ende haben alle einmal angefangen zu Binden und die Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister.Also viel Erfolg und Spass beim Tüddeln.
              Steffen


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo 
so sehe ich das auch  nach schönheit geht das bestimmt nicht hau deine mücke in bach und du wirst sehen das du damit fische fängst #6
wer fängt hat recht 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo
> so sehe ich das auch  nach schönheit geht das bestimmt nicht hau deine mücke in bach und du wirst sehen das du damit fische fängst #6
> wer fängt hat recht
> lg andre



Richtig,sehe ich auch so. Habe letztes WE auch die ersten Fische auf meine ersten selbstgetüdelten Nymphen gefangen,und die gewinnen auch keinen Schönheitspreis.
Guckst du hier :


----------



## ArcticChar80 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ist doch in Ordnung. Mit ähnlichen Nymphen habe ich noch vor Kurzem eine gute Fischerei in der Möhne gehabt.

Übung macht den Meister #6


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da isser wieder #h

Danke für euer Feedback und ja...
sie hat gefangen, zwar nur ein paar kleine Bafos, aber immerhin.

Ich habe noch ein wenig probiert und das ist dabei herausgekommen.

Grüße in die "Binderunde"
René


----------



## tommig (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Rene.
Man sieht wohin die Reise gehen soll 
Mein Tip: binde für den Anfang 5 an deinem Gewässer gängige Nymphen bzw. Trockenfliegen in verschiedenen Größen. Es gibt ja Klassiker mit zugehörigen Anleitungen, die fast immer fangen. Mit der Zeit wirst Du experimentieren und immer Neues ausprobieren.
Der Winter kommt, und die Abende werden lang....dann kommt die Zeit des Bindestocks :q
Immer ne ruhige Hand und weiterhin viel Spaß....vor allem mit den Fischen, die auf die Selbstgebauten hereinfallen#6
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## schamane3000 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi wollte ma wissen was ihr davon haltet         http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2999404


----------



## tommig (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



schamane3000 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma wissen was ihr davon haltet         http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2999404



Nichts:q


----------



## Rosi (1. August 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



schamane3000 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma wissen was ihr davon haltet         http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2999404


Schick, nur etwas transparent
So ähnlich wie die Nationalflagge der Ostfriesen.


----------



## Blauzahn (1. August 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



tommig schrieb:


> Hallo Rene.
> Man sieht wohin die Reise gehen soll
> Mein Tip: binde für den Anfang 5 an deinem Gewässer gängige Nymphen bzw. Trockenfliegen in verschiedenen Größen. Es gibt ja Klassiker mit zugehörigen Anleitungen, die fast immer fangen. Mit der Zeit wirst Du experimentieren und immer Neues ausprobieren.
> Der Winter kommt, und die Abende werden lang....dann kommt die Zeit des Bindestocks :q
> ...



Hi Thomas,
ich bin derzeit noch in der Findungsphase...
sprich ich probiere einfach mal ein wenig aus, was mir liegt und was meine "Anfängerpfoten" hinbekommen.
Im Winter dann werde ich mich wohl auf ein paar Muster eingeschossen haben.
Heute Nachmittag habe ich mal bei Tageslicht auf der Terrasse meinen ersten Hechelkranz gebunden.
Das ist meine zweite "Trockene" die Erste enthalte ich euch lieber vor |rolleyes
Dazu noch eine Nymphe mit "Bleibauch" ohne Goldköpfchen...

Grüße in die Runde
René

... und ja: das macht richtig Laune, 
auch weil ich gestern die erste Äsche auf einen "Selbtsbau" gefangen habe :vik:


----------



## tommig (1. August 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Rene, so soll es auch sein :q
Übung macht den Meister, wenns dann noch Spaß macht....
Die Hechel der Trockenen sieht aus als wäre sie beschnitten |bigeyes
Nun, wenn ich daran denke, was ich so zurecht getüddelt habe....Heute lache ich drüber, wenn ich meine ersten Fliegen so sehe :q
Hast Du Bücher übers Binden? Mir hat das sehr geholfen. 
Weiter so und nicht verzagen wenn die Trockene nicht schwimmen will o.ä. 
Der Winter und die fischlose Zeit wird kommen und Dich immer weiter bringen. Jetzt geh lieber fischen :q
TL, Thomas.


----------



## Bondex (7. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

moin
nach langem habe ich jetzt auch mal wieder was getüdelt. Mir fehlt im Moment leider wirklich die Zeit, aber ich hoffe diese Schnaken oder Schusterfliegen noch diesen Herbst fischen zu können. Die sind im Moment ja überall unterwegs.
Und dann fehlten mir noch meine geliebten Rad Tags. Weil Trockenfliege ja nicht immer zieht habe ich auch eine schnell sinkende Nympfen-Variante kreiert #h


----------



## Suniflex (9. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bondex
also die Schnaken sehen wirklich Top aus ,also mir gefallen sie sehr gut .#6
Wo haste den diese schöne Anleitung dafür her ?oder ist das deine Kreation?
                                          TL Steffen


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

also das habe ich mir so ziemlich selber zusammengefummelt. Einfach einen Body aus Foamstreifen binden und den auf den Haken binden. Die geknoteten Beine aus Fasanenschwanzfederfiebern einbinden. Etwas Dubbing, 2 Hecheln als Flügel enbinden und dann die Hechel. Abbinden, fertig


----------



## Suniflex (15. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja prima 
auf was für nen Hakengröße haste die denn gebunden ? und welche Körpergröße haben sie insgesammt?
Die Flügel sind bestimmt Grizzly braun oder so etwas oder ?
      TL Steffen#h


----------



## Rosi (17. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Bondex, die Schnaken Viecher sehen ja echt eklich aus:q
Also für Menschen...


----------



## aal60 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe auch mal einwenig getüddelt, hier meine letzten Exponate:







Gurgler, Hatching Midge Pupa, Butcher  

Ich hoffe sie gefallen... auch den Fischen.


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die sind auf #8 gebunden und ungefär so groß wie richtige Schnaken, also ziemlich groß. Ich denke als Flügel eignen sich fast ale Hechelspitzen: Braun, grau, olive, grizzly, beige... halt gedeckte, natürliche Farben


----------



## Tewi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Bindegemeinschaft,

da es ja gar nicht mehr so lange dauert und es ab nach DK Lolland geht habe ich noch einige Mefofliegen gebunden...


----------



## Suniflex (26. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Tewi
Tot Chic die Teile:m:m#h

          MfG Steffen


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Tewi ....tolle Mücken ,besonders der Flat-Wing und die Garnele regen mein interesse #6 kannst mir mal nen Rezept dafür zukommen lassen|kopfkrat???


Hab mal eine von Fishbones geheimen Fliegen(Black Hole Daemon) nachgebastelt,zum ersten mal is mir die Kopfhechel so gelungen das sie rund aussieht und nich irgendwie angematscht aussieht


----------



## Tewi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie nen Rezept????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Bindeanleitung oder wat?

Meld Dich einfach per PN...


----------



## xfishbonex (27. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Addi 
die sehen geil aus |wavey:lg andre


----------



## Tewi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

wieso geheim?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die sind ja winzig, so winzig daß ich sie kaum sehen kann


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:g Mein Name ist Grisen Pattegrisen Lizens zum Töten :g


lg andre


----------



## Tewi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da habt Ihr ja wieder Topfliegen für die Mefo gebunden Marian & Andre.....:m

Heute Nacht geht es nach DK Lolland, mal sehen was geht!


----------



## Tewi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Marian:#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier mal wieder einige Küstenfliegen von mir. Ein paar Varianten des legendären "Bratpfannenfüllers"


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch 2 weitere Modelle


----------



## Bondex (3. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und hier noch 2 Muster die erst noch getestet werden sollen


----------



## Der_Freak (3. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin ausm Norden 
Sind ja echte Kunstwerke bei euren Fliegen dabei!
Da ich jetzt mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen habe und das werfen so einigermaßen kann will ich mich jetzt dem Fliegentüddeln widmen.
Wie viel Geld muss ich einplanen und reicht ein Buch zum beibringen?
Petri


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> ..............will ich mich jetzt dem Fliegentüddeln widmen.
> Wie viel Geld muss ich einplanen und reicht ein Buch zum beibringen?
> Petri




........*sehr viel|wavey:*


----------



## Bondex (4. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Freak
Du kannst aus guten Büchern lernen, noch besser aber wenn Du einem guten Binder über die Schultern schaust, sprich Workshop, Fliegenbindekurs.

Eins kann ich aber von vornherein sagen: Du wirst durch das Binden kein Geld einsparen. Gute Materialien sind nicht grade billig und das Werkzeug brauchste auch noch und dann noch´n guten Bindestock...da kommen ganz schnell 100 Euro oder noch viel mehr zusammen. Mein Equipment kostet zusammengerechnet vielleicht 1000,- und ich habe lange noch nicht alles was ich gut gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## aal60 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Bondex, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Wenn man damit anfängt, wird das dann zur Sucht.

Wenn Werkzeug vorhanden ist, geht das Geld dann in die Kleinteile. Man wundert sich, was alles gebraucht wird.

Und Qualitätshaken haben auch ihren Preis. ...


----------



## Bondex (4. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

naja Sucht, aber es kann zeitweilig Spaß machen und einen am Bindetisch fesseln (kostet also auch Zeit = Geld ) Dann denkt man also das könnte ich noch ausprobieren, das noch verändern, und dieses oder jenes Material muß noch verbraucht werden und schon sind wieder ein paar Stunden liquidiert. Man muß sich also vorher fragen ob man das Gerassel überhaup erst auspackt oder nicht


----------



## Der_Freak (4. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mit dem Geld wird es nicht ganz so einfach da ich noch Schüler bin.
Am anfang würde ich mich auch so auf 5 muster beschränken (ich würde es jedenfalls versuchen  )
Gibt es irgendwelche für einen Schüler bezahlbare und auch brauchbare Sets?
Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ....back to Toppics,dazu is der Tröt ja da
Hab hier mal nen Flat Wing getüdelt|wavey:


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Bondex, 
schöne Fliegen. Besonders in den Farben fängig im Frühjahr.
Die Schwingen würde ich nicht so lang machen, da diese immer schnell mit dem Haken vertüddeln. 
Ich teste diese immer erst am Wasser, bevor ich davon eine Große Kollektion davon mache. 

MfG Simon


----------



## Bondex (5. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ArcticChar80 
jo da hast Recht man sollte die erst testen, aber zur Not kann ich die Schwinge ja noch etwas kürzen


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Hab hier mal nen Flat Wing getüdelt|wavey:



Moinsen Addi.

Hier habe ich mal eine Komposition für denen Wing gefunden the "Real Made in Hamburg" :q:q:q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS2R9id4NCs






Gestern war Klasse, wenn auch wenig Fisch aber gerne wieder #h


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> Moin ausm Norden
> Sind ja echte Kunstwerke bei euren Fliegen dabei!
> Da ich jetzt mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen habe und das werfen so einigermaßen kann will ich mich jetzt dem Fliegentüddeln widmen.
> Wie viel Geld muss ich einplanen und reicht ein Buch zum beibringen?
> Petri




da muss ich jetzt mal meinen "teuren" vorpostern" gegensteuern.

nachdem natürlich in meinen anfangsjahren als binder auch mich der kaufrausch im griff hatte (das mit den €1000 kommt schon hin) bin ich mittlerweile auf eine kleine holzkiste zurückgegangen. darin sind haken, bindestock, bobbin, goldköpfe, dubbing und hecheln. fertig. der rest rottet im keller vor sich hin, so blödsinn wie dieses 3D-Hechtmaterial von Roman M., synthetische Köcherfliegenflügel, ....

mittlerweile weiss ich, was ich brauche. ledigleich für die hechtstreamer gibts ne extrakiste

kurzum: wenn man das werkzeug hat brauchts nicht mehr als €100 (vor allem für gute haken und hecheln). bis man allerdings weiss was man braucht: €€€€€€€€€:c


----------



## ADDI 69 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sauber Marian,du übertriffst dich mal wieder selbst#6


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ ArcticChar80 
alle Aufregung umsonst. Die Fliegen vertüdeln nicht und fangen sehr sehr gut. Die orange und auch die neue rote. Hier die Bilder


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

uns hiér noch ein paar#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen Bondex.

Nette Fliegen und ein dickes Petri zu den Fischen #h


----------



## ADDI 69 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey Bondex , klasse Mücken....auf welche Hakengröße hast die gebunden ?


@Marian : so Kleiner hier die erste abgearbeitete Aufgabe
Black Hole Daemon mit Henne ,was tuffiges in Orange für die kühleren Tage:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (9. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Addi  mach den Arsch nicht zu Groß 
bondex dorsche fängst du mit allen fliegen :q


----------



## Rosi (10. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Addi, die Perspektive deiner Fliege verfälscht bestimmt das Foto. Was näher an der Linse ist wird vergrößert. Zeig sie am besten linear von der Seite. Tolle Fliegen#6


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@addi
Die Polarmagnus sind auf Größe 6# die Dorschliegen auf 4# gebunden. Beides VMC Salzwasser Streamerhaken


bondex dorsche fängst du mit allen fliegen  

das glaube ich nicht Fischbonex 

Bei uns haben sich orange und rot bisher sehr gut bewährt und buschig war auch nicht verkehrt. Das war immer dann der Fall wenn die Dorsche viele Krebse fressen. Merkwürdig denn die sind ja meist dunkelbraun. Vielleicht werde ich demnächst mal was in rostrot machen oder in dunkelbraun...


----------



## xfishbonex (12. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:qDa habe ich was für dich in Rost rot hat bei mir letzte woche nicht ein dorsch gebracht #q#q lg andre 
stell mal morgen Paar Fotos rein


----------



## forelle03 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Garnele zum Mefo fischen


----------



## aal60 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Garnele zum Mefo fischen



Hast Du fein gemacht, Micha ! #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die sieht doch nett aus, fängt bestimmt.


----------



## Tewi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Garnele zum Mefo fischen



Supi gebunden und ne Mefo fängste damit bestimmt!#6


----------



## xfishbonex (14. November 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die sieht gut aus #6Damit Fängst du bestimmt Hornhechte und Mefos


----------



## Toni1993 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

das sind meine hecht killer dieses jahr gewesen:


----------



## Toni1993 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

für trübes wasser :


----------



## Toni1993 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mit denen habe ich dieses jahr in schweden gut gefangen :


----------



## ArcticChar80 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Streamer von 14.02 Uhr sind genau richtig.
Den Haken im vorderen Drittel oder Hälfte halten. 
Es kann schon mal vorkommen, dass 9 von 10 Hechten nur den Schwanz packen. Ist immer sehr ärgerlich.
Mit rot kannst du ein bisschen sparen. Besser mehr gelb. 
Ich mische immer ein wenig pink zwischen rot und gelb unter.
Pink ist immer eine gute Farbe im Winter.
Stelle dem Nächst mal ein paar von meinen Mustern rein.
Aber sonst können sich deine Streamer sehen lassen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## ArcticChar80 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So,
wie versprochen ein Paar von meinen Streamern, die ich immer dabei habe. Vor allem in der kälteren Jahreszeit. Hier kann es ruhig mal bunt zugehen.

Materialien: Kaktus-Chenille, Kraftfour, Bunny, Hahnensattel.


----------



## Toni1993 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hab mich auch nochmal n bisschen hingesetzt:


----------



## Toni1993 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch ne Tube:


----------



## Toni1993 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch diese:


----------



## Toni1993 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Simon, deine Fliegen sehen super aus.
Aber laufen die nicht alle sehr flach ?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo, ich hab hier zig Päcktchen mit den unterschiedlichsten federn liegen. Ich kann da nix mit anfangen aber wenn ihr die verwenden könnt schreibt mir. Ich will da nix für außer das porto.
Hab mal ein Bild gemacht aber das wird sehr undeutlich sein da Handy.
mfg


----------



## Toni1993 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich nehme sie gerne


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hast ne pn!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Toni
Wenn du ein Fluo-Vorfach nimmst und dazu ein Stahlvorfach anknotest, laufen die auch einen halben Meter tief.
Ansonsten habe ich ans Ende der Runningline einen Fastsinkingschusskopf eingespleißt. So kann ich die Schnur einfach umdrehen und fünf Meter tief fischen. #6
Die neuen sehen sehr chick aus. Nur den Schwanz nicht zu lang machen. Und binde nicht zu viel. 
Probier die erst mal aus.


Gruß Simon


----------



## Toni1993 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich wohne ca. 20 m vom strand entfernt 
ich gehe meine neuen streamer immer testen , bevor ich mehr davon binde .. auch wenn es in der eckernförder bucht leider keine hechte gibt 

ich mach meistens noch eine bleidrat unterwicklung oder setzt ein conehead drauf..ist aber ne gute Idee, mit der schnur 

TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Simon, 
ich habe in deinem Profil gesehen, dass dein Hausgewässer die Hunte ist 
mein Vater wohnt auch da , bzw. in oldenburg am hunte-ems kanal..
ich habe in Oldenburg meinen Rekordhecht im Großen Bornhorster See gefangen ( 103 cm) auf fliege natürlich  Er war gleichzeitig mein erster Hecht auf Fliege 
hast du n guten gewässertipp oder ne gute stelle an der Hunte wo ich im winter gut Hecht fangen könnte ?
ich besuche meinen dad bald mal wieder, und die Rute bleibt natürlich nie in Eckernförde stehen 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Tewi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab da auch mal wieder was getüddelt!!!!

Mal sehen ob die Mefos diese mögen?!|rolleyes


----------



## Suniflex (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Tewi !

tot Chic #6
                        MfG Steffen


----------



## Tewi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jupp Danke Steffen!!!!#h#h#h


----------



## troutkiller (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@tewi

Schöne Fliegen , sehen fänig aus! 

Gruss & Tl 
Frank


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

an alle hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Guten Rutsch sage ich bei diesem Wetter besser nicht!!!


----------



## aal60 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich wünsche Euch Allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und kommt gut ins Neue Jahr, Bondex erwähnte es ja schon.

Hoffe auf schöne Fliegen im nächsten Jahr und vlt. gibt es ja mal ein Treffen.


----------



## Bondex (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schön Marian, mal wieder sehr akurat


----------



## Suniflex (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde
Gesundes neues noch euch allen #h

Nassfliegen


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,
Hab schon mal n bisschen was fürs Frühjahr an der Küste gebunden..

als Tube :


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

oder doch besser mit komplett Pinken Harken ?!


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch was :


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und im winter :


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und eine hab ich noch :vik:

leider werden die gefärbten Harken bei einspannen in den Bildestock  
beschädigt bzw. die Farbe geht an den stellen ab


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

tut mir leid, dass ich hier alles voll poste...

aber mit den harken und coneheads in den ganzen farben , kann man wirklich klasse rumspielen :m:q


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier nämlich nochmal im orange:


----------



## ADDI 69 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Toni,tolle Mücken....allerdings benutze ich *Harken* nur bei mir im Garten zum Fliegentüdeln nehm ich Haken:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

stimmt habe ich nicht drauf geachtet..danke 

TL Toni


----------



## Suniflex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und vieleicht hilft es ja wenn du zwischen deine Spannbacken vom Schraubstock etwas Stoff oder ähnliches zum Polstern verwendest ,dann passiert das  eventuell auch nicht mit den Haken ,das sie nicht die ganze Farbe verlieren.

                          Gruß Steffen


----------



## Toni1993 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

gute idee :m 
danke!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin, Toni!
Hast du die Ringler in der Bindeweise des Aurorawurms von Roman Moser gebunden, also die Chenille mit einer "Trägerschnur" verdrallt und den Strang dann auf den Haken festgebunden?
Noch 'n Tipp: Wenn du so eine ganze Serie Fliegen vorstellst, du kannst bis zu 5 Bilder in einem Post einstellen, dann kann man die bequem durchzappen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Toni1993 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Martin,
ich habe ein doppelt gelegtes stück 0.40 monofil auf den hinteren harken gebunden , dann zwei stränge Chenille genommen uns die um das Monofil geflochten.
den ganzen Strang habe ich dann auf den Vorderen Harken gebunden und noch einige Wicklungen mit dem Chenille gemacht , fertig 

Gruß und TL 

Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

habe auch schon den Körper anstatt mit Monofil aus doppelt gelegtem Backing gemacht.
Ist somit ja etwas beweglicher , aber dann jiggen sie zu doll ..


----------



## Suniflex (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo
hier mal wieder von mir ein Beitrag .

                        mfg Steffen


----------



## tommig (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mensch Steffen, Fantasie haste ja 
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Suniflex (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier hab ich noch enen |supergri


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hello Tüddler !

Hier mal ein Hechtstreamer oder auch Pikefly 

1/0 Mustad 2mal long Salzwasser Haken


----------



## Suniflex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi
nunja ich dachte einmal geht noch auf das der Trööt voll werde.


----------



## tommig (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse Steffen. Erinnert mich stark an Hexe auf´m Besenstiel#r


----------



## Suniflex (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke Tommi für die Blumen #h


----------



## Toni1993 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und ich hab auch was neues, für die Küste:


----------



## Suniflex (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Toni
ein Stück Zonker als Schwinge iss auch ne gute Sache die Fliege spielt bestimmt gut im Wasser.

So und weil man hier ja Bilder einstellt und ich wieder lange Weile hatte habe ich hier diesen welchen jenen zusammen genäht . Mein erster ok nicht gleich lästern ,die anderen werden bestimmt noch besser.
Balsapopper


----------



## Hc-Meista (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

moin moin
habe auch mal wieder etwas getüdelt..





















mfg und petri

www.Fliege-MD.de.to


----------



## jirgel (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Moderne Bindewelt ^^


----------



## Rosi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schicke Teile!! Die vom Toni gefällt mir sehr.

Hi Jirgel, was ist das denn für ein fadenloses Gummiding auf dem Rücken?


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

oh |bigeyesden flash 9 und als 2 bild die weiber dose wie ne handtasche :q:qlg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Man Marian,richtest du die Teile eigendlich noch mit nem Lineal in der Fliegendose aus Sieht ja aus wie beim wwachregiment....alle schön in Reih und Glied#6


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen mal durch den ganzen Trööt durchgewühlt und bin von den Tüddelkünsten ganz begeistert. Es hat sich jetzt soweit ausgeartet das ich es auch mal versuchen werde ein paar Muster zu binden.
Da ich aber nachweislich zu dämlich bin mit der Fusselpeitsche zu werfen werde ich mich dann doch auf die Angelei mit dem Sbiro verlegen und hoffentlich mit den selbergebastelten ein paar schöne Mefos zwischen den Steinen hervorzaubern.  Meine Frau ist der Meinung das ich jetzt völlig weggekallt bin und jetzt auch noch Federn an einen Haken binde,aber ich denke mal das Mefo angeln auch die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit sein kann


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Auch der längste Weg beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt ............

Viel Spass beim Binden #h








PS: Und die Reise kann lang werden


----------



## jirgel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Rosi ich steh auf der leitung sorry Bahnhof. 

aber wenn du denn Gummi meinst :





der geht auch in gr 12


----------



## Suniflex (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich möchte auch wieder mal ok |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Steffen.

Sehr nett, Steelhead BC


----------



## aal60 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Marian, sieht toll aus. Könnte man mal nach binden.


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Na da bitte ich doch drum #6


----------



## Suniflex (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen Marian#h
So mein bester ich habe es versucht doch leider fehlt mir die richtige Hechelfarbe und die richtige Hechelfedersorte aber hier mal meine Mücke von dem Meister nachempfunden|supergri|supergri|wavey:
 Für gute Ratschläge bin ich immer offen
eventuell auch bei der Materialfrage .

                                    TL Steffen


----------



## Der_Freak (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen
Hier mal eine Variante der Mickey Finn für die Hechte 
Sorry für die Bild Qualität, meine 0815 Handycam musste herhalten, da das Verbindungskabel für die Digicam wohl von irgendeinem Troll verschleppt wurde :q 
Über Kritik wäre ich dankbar.
Tight Lines Jonas


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich jetzt auch mal wieder,is ja eh nich möglich momentan zu fischen.Also hab ich mal meine 12er Trockenhaken ausgepackt und bissel was für'n Bach gewickelt ,meine ersten Parashute's







dann noch zwei Nymphen





So dat war'n die Lütten ,zwölfer Trockenhaken sind schon echt fitzelig|uhoh: hoffe aber ich habs einigermaßen getroffen.Kritik ist erwünscht,also her mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen#h
mfg Addi


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ein hab ich noch,mein erster Matuka Versuch und wenn diese blöden Federn mal das machen würden was ich will würd sie noch besser aussehen:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Addi mein Lieber.

Ich hab aus meinen Anfängen leider keine Bilder, aber deine sehen besser aus #6

Mein Tipp weniger ist mehr, dann trägt es nicht so sehr auf #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Moinsen Marian#h
> 
> Für gute Ratschläge bin ich immer offen
> eventuell auch bei der Materialfrage .
> ...




Hallo Steffen.

Da gibt es nicht so viel zu erzählen. Schwinge, Schwanz ist Marabou. Hechel ist Hen Saddle von Whiting. Der Rest Chenille, Tinsel und Draht.
Und auch hier, weniger ist mehr 



Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter #h


Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp weniger ist mehr, dann trägt es nicht so sehr auf #h



auf welche bezogen ??? die Parashute oder die Matuka|kopfkrat


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eigentlich auf die Matuka, bei den anderen Fliegen kleinere Hechelkränze. Ist ne Propotionssache


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Addi 
die letzten beiden finde ich cool :glg andre


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Addi, das Material der Matuka passt nicht zusammen. Da kannst du dir noch so viel Mühe geben. Versuch mal den Körper ganz dünn zu halten, nichts borstiges verwenden. Das Tinsel zum Rippen auch ganz dünn halten, oder nur mit dem Garn rippen. Großzügig rippen und die verkeilten Fibern nach jeder Rippung vorsichtig rausziehen/glätten. Zur Übung nur eine Feder über den Haken legen und rippen. 
Meine ersten Versuche.


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Hier mal eine Variante der Mickey Finn für die Hechte



Hi Jonas, die Mickey Finn hat eigentlich keinen Schwanz, nur Flügel. Sieht trotzdem gut aus.#6


----------



## Der_Freak (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Rosi
Das die Mickey Finn eigentlich keinen Schwanz hat ist mir Klar, hab nur einfach mal eine Variante mit einem kleinen Schwänzchen gebunden damit die Fliege etwas voluminöser wirkt. 
Sollte erstmal nur ein versuch werden, wenn es wieder wärmer wird werde ich die Fliege mal auf die Hechte loslassen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Rosi & Marian
danke für die Tipps werd ich am WE gleich noch mal in Angriff nehmen#6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich hab mal wieder was für die Küste getüdelt.

Der erste Streamer soll einen kleinen Hering darstellen, ist 7 cm lang und aus EP-Fiber und Polardub aufgebaut, Hakengröße 2.

Der zweite Streamer ist ein EZ-Body Sandaal nach einer Bindeanleitung aus Ingo Karwaths genialem Buch "Strandforellen". Einzige Erweiterung ist hier der Strang grüner EP-Fiber über dem Rücken. An einem kurzen 4er Haken ist eine Dacronschlaufe gebunden, die durch den Körper läuft. Das ganze Teil ist stolze 11 cm lang.

Dritter im Bunde ist ein Borstenwurm auf 2er Streamerhaken. Schwanz Grizzlymarabu, Körper Kaktuschenille petrol, mit brauner Palmerchenill gepalmert.

Ich werde spätestens im März den Forellen die Streamer zu Testen vorlegen!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hering, Hechtstreamer:


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht doch Alles ganz nett aus #h


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch einer  :


----------



## Der_Freak (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Toni1993
Sehr schicke Dinger, wie bindest du den zweiten und womit?
Ich habe greade mit dem Binden angefangen und mir fehlen noch einige voluminöse Hechtmuster in meiner Fliegendose :S
Tight Lines Jonas


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich mach noch ein von denen .. und poste den dann hier , schritt für schritt .. musst dich aber wahrscheinlich bis morgen gedulden...

 ich mach mich mal ans werk .


----------



## Der_Freak (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jou danke, ich gehe jetzt eh erstmal Schlafen... 
Morgen ist ja wieder Schule angesagt -.-


----------



## Suniflex (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Toni 
jepp die sehen echt sau ge... aus.Wenn du deine Bindeanleitung einstellst werde ich auch mal lunzen.
Man lernt ja nich aus gelle#h

Mfg Steffen


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin, 

Also der Streamer ist eigentlich zimlich einfach zu binden.
man Braucht nur :

-0/6 lang schenkligen Harken. (Gamakatzu G-Code LS-5013F)
-Craft Fur   / in 2 Farben 
-Angel Hair 
-Rabbit Zonker 
und in meinem Fall Glasaugen. 


1.Schritt:

Grundwicklung, und Glasaugen Einbinden.


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

2.

aus dem Craft Fur Matten , Haare abschneiden und ein Schwanz binden.
dann etwas angel hair dazu packen.


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

3.

Aus dem Carft Fur Matten ein Streifen abschneiden.
Diesen einbinden.


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Diesen Streifen nach vorne , bis knapp über die Augen wickeln.
darauf achten, dass man keine haare unterwickelt.
Am besten nach jeder Umwicklung die haare nach hinten streichen.


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

5.

das selbe macht man jetz mit einem Zonker.
einbinden und umwickeln, bis kurz vor dem Öhr.

Ausbürsten , und Fertig


----------



## Toni1993 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hoffentlich konnte ich hier dem einen oder anderen Helfen.
man kann zb. anstatt des Schwanzes auf Haar auch einen auf Federn machen oder aus Zonker Stripes.

Viel Spaß beim Binden!

TL Toni


----------



## Suniflex (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Toni
Super gemacht und dann auch noch so schnell mit den Bildern top.#6
Ich seh schon du bist auch infiziert:q:m
Was mich auch noch ganz brennend interessieren würde schwimmen denn deine Streamer oder gehen die unter,denn ich habe Bunnys gebunden die schwimmen und das macht mich echt fertich viele sagen zwar die gehen unter wenn man sie einstrippt aber so richtig in die Tiefe gehen die dann auch nicht .Eventuell hast du ja erfahrung mit dem Hechtfischen ?
                           beste Grüße Steffen


----------



## Toni1993 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin 

Ich mache an meine Bunnys Entweder ein Conehead drauf, oder ich lasse sie unbeschwert.

Wenn sie Unbeschwert beleiben, sinken sie erst, wenn sie wirklich komplett mit Wasser voll gesogen sind!
also ich nehme die dann immer und drücke mit meiner Hand die solange unter Wasser, bis keine kleinen Blasen mehr aus dem Streamer kommen..
Aber an sich gehen die schon unter, nur sehr langsam!
Die haben aber auch ein besseres Spiel, wenn die unbeschwert sind.

Sonst wickel doch Etwas Bleidraht unter oder so 

TL Toni


----------



## ArcticChar80 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn du bei Langschenkligen Haken hinten auf den Schenkel ein bisschen Bleidraht aufbringst, brechen die beim Zupfen sogar noch ein wenig aus. Aber nicht zu viel. Sonst macht das Werfen kenen Spass mehr |supergri

Zu deinen Streamern Toni, die sehen ja schon besser aus als meine. Weiter so. Hast du schon viel damit gefangen???

Gruß Simon


----------



## Toni1993 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,
Bis jetzt habe ich schon Viele Hechte mit Diesem Streamer gefangen.
Ich fische aber natürlich auch andere Muster.
Aber das von mir gezeigte, ist eigentlich mein Liebling , weil er einfach zubinden ist und super fängt 
Außerdem kann man diesen Streamer noch toll variieren. 



TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal einer mit Zonker Schwanz und einem Kopf aus Brush.

Auch der Haken ist kleiner.


----------



## Suniflex (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Toni 
Danke für deine Antwort und auch dieses schöne Muster ist dir sehr gut gelungen .Danke fürs einstellen.
                          Mfg Steffen


----------



## Der_Freak (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Toni
Ebenfalls danke von mir, oh man jetzt brauch ich schon wieder neues Bindematerial, mein armes Konto :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> denn ich habe Bunnys gebunden die schwimmen und das macht mich echt fertich...........




Steffen, nicht so viele Leerwürfe, dann sinken sie auch und sollte Tiefe primär sein, Backstein einbinden :q:q:q


----------



## Toni1993 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch eine 

die ist super, weil sie kaum Wasser aufnimmt , und toll zu werfen ist !


TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und Noch einen 

Freundliche Grüße,

Toni


----------



## Suniflex (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Toni 
Tot Chic ich hör auf zu binden und kaufe sie bei dir#6:q:q:q

@ Marian Nix da die gehen nich unter die dinger ich weis nich warum ich habe den sozusagen ertränkt und trotzdem haut das nich richtig hin wenn ich ne halbe stunde lang warten soll bis die auf tauchstation gehen da kann ich nebenbei noch Frühstücken das geht nich .
              Lg Steffen


----------



## ArcticChar80 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Manchmal hilft auch in Seife baden. Natürlich vorm Angeln abspülen. Nimm auch mal Fluovorfach. Das sinkt schneller als Mono.


----------



## Suniflex (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Artic 
Ich habe Hardmono drauf das müste eigentlich sinken und noch die Spitze aus Flexonit aber der Bunni geht nicht sehr tief runter.Eventuell lag es auch an der etwas verstärkten Strömung im Fluß aber so richtig war ich da nicht zufrieden mit 
Ich weis auch nich was da los war.
               Mfg Steffen


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @ Artic
> Ich habe Hardmono drauf das müste eigentlich sinken und noch die Spitze aus Flexonit aber der Bunni geht nicht sehr tief runter.Eventuell lag es auch an der etwas verstärkten Strömung im Fluß aber so richtig war ich da nicht zufrieden damit........




Ich sage doch "Backstein" mein Lieber #h





PS: Hier mal 2 Tipp's Homie, die eigentlich auch sehr gut gehen:

1. Grossen Tönchenwirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Tippet.
2. Stahlvorfach.
und der 3te ist eigentlich kein Tipp aber dennoch, sinkender Schusskopf/Sinkschnur, bei fliessenden Gewässern ist eigentlich ein "Must Have" um auf Tiefe zu kommen.

So, weitermachen................


----------



## Toni1993 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Conehead #6


----------



## Der_Freak (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Also ich hab genau das umgekehrte Problem.
Wenn ich mit Poppern auf Hakengröße 8 Fischen will beißt bekanntlich ja mal ein Hecht, der Popper "Poppt" aber nicht mehr richtig mit Stahlvorfach da er zu tief im Wasser liegt.
Welches Hechtsichere Vorfach gibt es das nicht so viel Gewicht hat wie Stahl?


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das leichteste was mir über den Weg gelaufen ist, Wolfram. 
Es gibt diese Vorfächer von Cormoran #h


Grüssinger.  Marian





PS: Hast du es mal mit wirklich grossen Gurglern versucht ???


----------



## Toni1993 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hard mono #6

ist aber nicht soo sicher wie stahl.
musst ein sehr dickes nehmen!

TL Toni


----------



## Der_Freak (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wolfram vorfächer habe ich schon benutzt, mag ich aber nicht die kringeln so fies, jedenfalls meine ;P Aber Wolfram müsste eigentlich schwerer sein als Stahl   da Wolfram ja bekanntlich das gleiche wie Tungsten ist und das hat eine sehr hohe dichte.
Mit großen Gurglern hab ich es noch nicht probiert.

Tight lines Jonas


----------



## Rosi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Tungsten ist die engl. Übersetzung von Wolfram. Das ist fast 3 mal so dicht wie Stahl. (19,3)

Wenn der Streamer sicher untergehen soll, dann wickelt man als erstes Bleidraht um den Haken. Geht auch in mehreren Lagen. Bleidraht gibt es im Bindeshop, der läßt sich super verarbeiten, weil er weich ist.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Meint ihr vielleicht Titan???? Wolframstaub wird meist in schnellsinkende Schnüre gemischt.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Suniflex (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo 
hier mal mein Hechtstreamer 
auf 4 Stramer Hacken Kamasan B 820


----------



## Rosi (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Suniflex, schickst#6
und was für eine Werkstatt im Hintergrund!


----------



## Bondex (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich hab´hier schonmal was für den Forellenpuff geklöppelt


----------



## Bondex (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier sind die anderen


----------



## Bondex (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hier noch welche


----------



## gibtkeinname (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Bondex,
danke fürs einstellen im Net findet man fürn Forellensee nur Montana und Bugger!
Die Fuggy legs werd ich mir heute noch nachbinden Klasse!


----------



## Bondex (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mein Favorit ist eindeutig die schwarze Butcher. Die 9 Kg Forelle auf meinem Avatarbild wurde damit gezogen!!!


----------



## Toni1993 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier noch eine Relativ keine Fliege fürs Frühjahr 

auf 2/0 Haken , insgesamt bloß 9cm lang

Gruß und TL,
 Toni


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyesmeine geheime geheim farbe


----------



## Christian 78 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Bondex schrieb:


> mein Favorit ist eindeutig die schwarze Butcher. Die 9 Kg Forelle auf meinem Avatarbild wurde damit gezogen!!!


 

Moin Bondex, magst du bitte mal eine Bindeanleitung für die beiden Butcher einstellen ? Mit detaillierter Materialliste wäre nett.

Vielen Dank im Voraus ! 

MfG Christian


----------



## Toni1993 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

tut mir leid, wenn ich hier versehentlich Geheimnisse preisgebe


----------



## Der_Freak (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So ich hab mal ein bisschen getüddelt und wollte auch mal meine Fliegen uploaden |supergri
Die Linke ist aus Langhaarplüsch gebunden und mit Kleinen Augen aus dem Bastelladen beklebt. Die nächsten Tüddel ich aber mit größeren Haken.

Die Rechte Fliege ist ein Clouser Deep Minnow, ich glaube zu der muss man nicht viel sagen #h

Die Dritte im Bunde ist eine Crazy Charlie auf 12er Haken für die Stachelritter.

Tight Lines Jonas


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Haken-Künstler,

bin grad zufällig auf diesen thread gestossen. Was Ihr da baut, ist absolut hardcoore. Also Hut ab

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## Der_Freak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Soo heute kam mal wieder ein Paket mit frischen Bindematerialen :l
Natürlich musste ich sofort anfangen zu binden und dabei ist der hier entstanden.
Eigentlich sehr einfach zu binden, ich habe einen 6/0er Haken genommen, Bleiwicklung drauf Zonker als Schwanz eingebunden und den gleichen nach vorne im Palmer Stil gewunden, fertig.

Ist vielleicht keine perfekte Fliege aber perfekt für mich zum binden :q

Habt ihr noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so ne Pinke hasen bombe muß du erst mal schmeißen können die sieht lecker aus #6lg andre


----------



## Suniflex (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@xfishbonex
Da muß nur genug Blei drunter dann fliegt sie schon sehr weit:q


----------



## Der_Freak (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hehe 
Das Werfen mit den Oschis habe ich noch nicht probiert, das Wetter ist einfach zu schlecht : /
Blei habe ich auch einige lagen drunter :S Hoffentlich verpasse ich meiner Rute nicht eine neue Teilung....
Naja dann hab ich halt eine 5 teilige :q


----------



## Suniflex (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Boardis
Die Nacht war kurz und wieder einmal sah ich mich gezwungen :q etwas für die Fliegenwedlerrei zu tun.
Dieses mal ist es ein Imitat  für die Salzige Fraktion  geworden.Es soll eine noch junge kleine Meeräsche Imitieren .
Ich zeig sie euch und ihr könnt ja gern eure Meinung dazu abgeben. 
                                 Mfg Steffen


----------



## Toni1993 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Suniflex 

Top! das sieht verdammt gut aus !!


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyeswas ist das denn |bigeyeshast du ne ratte mit schrotkugeln bearbeitet :q
bin mal gespannt wie fängig deine mücke ist #6sieht gut aus 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @xfishbonex
> Da muß nur genug Blei drunter dann fliegt sie schon sehr weit:q


 

Moinsen Steffen.

Erkläre mir doch mal Geheimnis, welches eine Bleiwicklung auf einem Haken inne hat, das die Fliege weiter fliegt wie ohne Blei.
Meines liegt eigentlich nur tot um den Haken, mhhhhh................

Na ja, bei genug Blei nennt man es Gnosjödraget


----------



## Der_Freak (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen
Ich hab mal wieder etwas getüddelt und mit Polarfibre rumgespielt.
Endlich habe ich mal die Augen richtig geklebt bekommen, mit einem Neopren Kleber der bei meiner Wathose dabei war.

Der erste Streamer ist auf 6/0er Haken gebunden, die zweite auf 2er Karpfenhaken und der dritte Streamer auf 6er.

Bis ich sie zum ersten mal wieder baden kann verstreicht wohl wieder einige Zeit, heute waren es -5 grad, naja hab ich jedenfalls einen Grund Fliegen zu binden :vik:

Tight Lines Jonas


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die sehen richtig geil aus :kda knallt dir ne fette mefo drauf #6lg andre


----------



## Toni1993 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Top! super Fliegen !


----------



## holzwurm (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schöne Fliegen die hier so gezeigt werden.
hier maal nen Borstenwurm.


----------



## Der_Freak (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke für die Blumen :l aber leider komme ich dieses Jahr nicht zum Mefo fischen da ich an der Nordsee wohne |kopfkrat

@holzwurm 
Wie hast du den Körper gemacht?
Ich habe ebenfalls schon solche Borstenwürmer zu binden, aber irgendwie wurden die alle nichts 

Tight Lines Jonas


----------



## Suniflex (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Xfishbonex
Also hör mal ne Ratte ??? Sehen alle Ratten bei euch so aus ?:q
Da müßte ich mir ja sonst sorgen machen .
Ratte du bist en Kulturbanause jawoll|bla::q
                               Mfg Steffen


----------



## aerne (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schöne fliegen, ich persönlich würde die hecheln noch ein wehnig weniger  dicht binden, bei parachutes und klinkehammers ist weniger oft mehr, ansonste, gute arbeit


lg aerne


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



aerne schrieb:


> schöne fliegen, ich persönlich würde die hecheln noch ein wehnig weniger  dicht binden, bei parachutes und klinkehammers ist weniger oft mehr, ansonste, gute arbeit
> 
> 
> lg aerne




Na dann zeig mal her deine Kunstwerke


----------



## Tewi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mal her deine Kunstwerke


#6|good:#6


----------



## Der_Freak (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Marian 25469
Super schicke Dinger, und echt geiles Foto. :k

Ich glaube irgendwann muss ich mich auch mal an das binden von Trockenfliegen probieren, auch wenn ich die in meiner Gegend kaum oder eher gar nicht gebrauchen kann :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsens Leutz.

Nu hackt doch nicht gleicht wieder auf Jedem rum 

Aerne hat nicht ganz unrecht, leider konnte er nicht wissen wofür die gebunden waren. Die fischen in Maine an den grossen schnellen Flüssen, wo es auch mal ein bisschen mehr sein darf. 
Fangen tun sie da ganz ordentlich, habe es selbst erlebt |rolleyes
Ausserdem sind die auf einem 8er Klinkhammer Haken gebunden.

Ansonsten würde ich den Hechelkranz auch ein bisschen spärlicher binden, max. nur 1-2 Windungen. 
Auch den Body nur mit Pfauengras Quill gebunden, geht sehr gut und den oberen Teil nur mit Pfauengras binden und dann die spärliche Hechel #6


PS: Die Fliege in der Mitte hat ein besonderes Goodie, die Sichthilfe ist aus einem Antron welches man anblitzen kann und dann leuchtet es, eine super Sache für die Dämmerung/Nachtfischerei, äusserst sichtig #h


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo Leute 
von Marian die Fliegen sehen nur Toll aus 
weil er sie immer im Klo  fotografiert :vik:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Pssssssssssssscht, dass ist doch geheim 


Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## Suniflex (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nur das man diesmal seine Boxershorts nich mit auf dem Foto sieht:q:q:q:q


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsens Leutz.
> 
> Nu hackt doch nicht gleicht wieder auf Jedem rum



Wer hackt denn rum,dat war nur ne Aufforderung auch mal seine Fliegenbindekünste zum besten zu geben .....mehr nich|wavey:


----------



## aerne (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ach so ja, bei uns in der schweiz(oder an meine Fluss)  gibt es eben eher ruhiges wasser.

Aber die beste bestätigung ist der fangerfolg, dann will ich deine fliegen nicht bemängeln


lg aerne


----------



## Der_Freak (4. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Viecher  Marian 25469 :k
Womit hast die Schwingen für den Streamer mit den Glubschäugchen gebunden?
Ich war heute mal wieder am Wasser und war von meinem Polarfiber nicht so erfreut, saugte sich voll und hatte auftrieb wie sau.

Petri


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Och Marian....jetzt muß ich meine Fliegen ja wieder neu binden ,die sehen neben deinen immer so kläglich aus:c
...hm,ne ich hau sie doch rein
Also hier deine Sparvariante von Parashute nur mit Pfauengrasherl als Hintern und vorn zwei Wicklungen aus Pfauengras und zwei Hechelwindungen.Sichthilfe ist aus Antronyarn FluoPink.Leider hatte ich keinen Klinkhammerhaken mehr ,deshalb ein 12er Trockenhaken.





Nun ja wers denn minimalistisch mag ,mir ist diese Größe da lieber


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Upps,da is ja noch mein erstes Garneeeelchen


So,ich habe fertig:vik:


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Der Freak.


Das Material ist Goat Hair oder einfach schnöde Ziege.
Es spielt sehr schön im Wasser und lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten #6



@ Addi.


Mir fehlen die Worte, oh sorry ich habe den Mund voll und bin gerade am Essen :q

Es wird aber langsam Zeit das ich nach Güstrow zum Lehrgang komme #h
Aber es sind Fortschritte zu verzeichnen #6



Grüsschen.  Marian


----------



## ADDI 69 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> @ Addi.
> 
> Es wird aber langsam Zeit das ich nach Güstrow zum Lehrgang komme #h
> Aber es sind Fortschritte zu verzeichnen #6
> Grüsschen.  Marian




Oh mann Schnuckel,du bist aber auch echt Gnadenlos in deiner Beurteilung,aber schön zu wissen das ich Fortschritte mache|wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jaaaaaaaaaa, gelegentlich sagt man mir nach ich wäre nett 


PS: Bebauchpinseln und Beweihräuchern ist was für was für Weicheier, man muss zeigen wenn man was kann. 
So und jetzt mein Lieber wieder zurück an den Bindestock :q:q:q



Grüsschen.  Marian


----------



## Magou (10. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin, 

was denn hier los? Gibts nix Neues zu zeigen? Ich gucke doch immer so gerne |wavey:


----------



## Toni1993 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mein Bindegarn ist alle ((


----------



## ADDI 69 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Magou schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was denn hier los? Gibts nix Neues zu zeigen? Ich gucke doch immer so gerne |wavey:


Selber binden und posten dann ham andere auch was zum gucken:q:q|wavey:


----------



## tommig (10. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Magou schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was denn hier los? Gibts nix Neues zu zeigen? Ich gucke doch immer so gerne |wavey:



:q:q echt Magou??:q:q


----------



## Magou (10. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Selber binden und posten dann ham andere auch was zum gucken:q:q|wavey:



Ich verlass mich da auf euch Jungs. #6


----------



## Toni1993 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

haha


----------



## Lenkers (11. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

O.k. ihr Spanner...
hier mal ein paar Fussel von einem Grobmotoriker.
Mit der neuen Digi stehe ich auch noch auf Kriegsfuß - deshalb auch die gezielt eingesetzte Unschärfe. 

TL Lenker
(bislang nur untermaßige Mefos am Band habender)


----------



## Suniflex (11. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ lenker 
also sorry aber du solltest erst nen Bindekurs und dann noch nen Fotokurs absolvieren:q:q:q:m denn von den Mücken bekommt man ja Augenkrebs:q:q:m|wavey:
              Mfg


----------



## tommig (11. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das mit dem Fotokurs wäre eine gute Sache #6
Ansonsten gilt immer: Wer auf Eiern läuft, der sollte nicht hüpfen:q


----------



## Lenkers (11. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @ lenker
> also sorry aber du solltest erst nen Bindekurs und dann noch nen Fotokurs absolvieren:q:q:q:m denn von den Mücken bekommt man ja Augenkrebs:q:q:m|wavey:
> Mfg



wir sprechen uns wieder wenn ich die Mücken in einem Fischmaul präsentieren kann ...:q


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Lenkers schrieb:


> O.k. ihr Spanner...
> hier mal ein paar Fussel von einem Grobmotoriker.
> Mit der neuen Digi stehe ich auch noch auf Kriegsfuß - deshalb auch die gezielt eingesetzte Unschärfe.
> 
> ...



Moin, ich schätze die Unschärfe liegt an der fehlenden Makro Funktion deiner Digi. Marabou bewegt sich immer etwas, es ist schwierig zu fotografieren. Am besten mit viel Licht, einem Stativ und einer Spiegelreflex.


----------



## Magou (12. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



tommig schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt immer: Wer auf Eiern läuft, der sollte nicht hüpfen:q


 #6.....


----------



## Toni1993 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Marian 

Richtig gut ! 
wünschte, ich könnte die so binden :/


----------



## xfishbonex (13. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Toni1993 schrieb:


> @Marian
> 
> Richtig gut !
> wünschte, ich könnte die so binden :/


 Die sind nicht schwer zubinden 
endlich hat er keine klo bilder dabei #6diggen die sehen geil aus 
aber du willst die ja nicht fischen :qlg andre


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

schöne Dinger Marian!


----------



## Der_Freak (29. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen
Ich will mal wieder ein paar neue Mücken sehen, oder seid ihr alle am fischen? 
;=)


----------



## Toni1993 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ja , im Moment geht's hier bei uns in Eckernförde mit den Mefos los !  bin fast jeden tag los, und binden ... naja  Aber wenn's was neues Gibt, lass ich es Euch wissen ! 

TL Toni


----------



## Der_Freak (29. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Fischen ist immer besser als binden, wenn auch nicht viel ;=)
Ist denn schon eine Mefo eingestiegen?


----------



## Toni1993 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

keine Großen bis jetzt ... aber das kann ja noch kommen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Vorfreude wächst... nee, eigentlich ist die Wartezeit kaum noch zu ertragen. In 3 Wochen geht´s nach Fünen - die Vorbereitungen sind sozusagen abgeschlossen. 
Das Inventar meiner Fliegendose ist allerdings inzwischen deutlich artenärmer geworden... was soll´s?! Es reichen halt die, die fangen!


----------



## Toni1993 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so... ne kleine Küsten Garnele...
sieht nicht so gut aus, aber naja , heute hat sie gefangen  Grund genug, sie euch mal zu zeigen  

TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und mein Angel Kollege, hat mit meiner Polar Magnus heute seine Erste (!!) Mefo gefangen 

auch die zeige ich euch mal


----------



## Suniflex (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Toni 
Zeig uns lieber mal die Mefo|wavey:
                         Mfg Steffen


----------



## Bungo (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Toni1993
Die Polar Magnus rockt ja auch, absolut geiles Ding!

PS, was habt ihr denn so an *großen* Hechtstreamern auf Lager? 
Brauch mal ein paar neue Ideen was ich mir binden lassen will 
Hab noch eine Rechung mit einer Big Mama offen die ich dieses Jahr begleichen will, und die 20cm Dinger waren der Dame zu klein...


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ok 

war leider nicht die Größte .. aber naja, sie schwimmt auch wieder 
und schlechte Quali, da ich nur das Handy dabei hatte .. 


TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Bungo 

Die Fliege hab ich glaub ich schonmal gepostet ... |kopfkrat

aber die kannst du suuuper lang machen , da das material echt Nichts an Wasser aufnimmt  Das Modell hier ist knapp 30cm lang  und man bekommt es noch relativ gut geworfen ..

TL Toni


----------



## Suniflex (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke Toni 
Nett von dir .#6
Endlich habe ich wieder mal nen Fisch gesehen ,bei mir klappt das immer nich so richtig
                            MfG Steffen


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,

hat jemand schnell eine gute Bindeanleitung für ein seeringelwurm ?!
Die sind hier grad am schwärmen ! hatte heute nur noch ein Muster  Dabei ... bin von meinen Mustern aber nicht ganz überzeugt.. 
Kann mir jemand helfen ? 

Mfg Toni


----------



## tommig (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schau mal beim LMF vorbei, oder bei Google :q
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/fliegen/index.php?brauner-seeringelwurm-1


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so :.)

Hab mich dann mal an die Würmer gemacht..
ist auch wie ich finde was ganz fischbares bei rausgekommen ... :vik:

Ich stell hierzu mal die Bindeanleitung mit rein, fals es jemanden Interessiert  :m

Mfg Toni 




1.   

Grundwicklung und ein Schwanz aus Rostrotem Polar Fuchs einbinden.
Dann ein 15 cm. langes Stück Backing einbinden und durch das Öhr nach vorne legen .


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

2.

Rost Rot-Orange Kaktus - Chenille einbinden und den Körpen Wickeln.
Dann grau-braune Kopf hecheln Einbinden.


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

3.

Jetzt schneide ich aus einer langen Plastik Tube 3  gleich große Stücke aus , und binde auf jedes dieser 3 Tuben dieses recht einfache Muster, aus Kaktuschenille und Kopf hecheln


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

4.

Sind alle Teile Soweit Fertig, ziehe ich sie mir Hilfe einer Bolie Nadel ( aus alten Zeiten  ) auf.


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

5.

Ich spanne einen Weiteren Haken der Größe 10 in den Bindestock und binde das soeben gefertigten Körper an.


----------



## Toni1993 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

6. ( und letzter Schritt)

Auf den Vordesten Haken sowohl hinten als auch Vorn Hecheln einbinden und wieder ein Körper aus Kaktuschenille 

Fertig :vik::vik:

Ich hoffe Sie Gefällt euch  :m

Mfg Toni


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,

schönes Gerät - aber ich bin ja mehr ein Fan von einfachen und schnell zu bindenden Mustern. Zudem hab ich mit 2-Haken-Fliegen einfach zuviel Tüdel (was sicherlich an meinen bescheidenen Wurfkünsten liegen mag). Solange ich also mit wenig Material und relativ schnell ein gut funktionierendes bzw. werf- und fischbares u.v.a. ein optisch gutes Imitat erzeugen kann, bin ich glücklich.

Mein Ringelwurm ist daher einfach gehalten und als Variante eines Wooly-Buggers mit wenigen Bindeschritten (auch mit kleinen Augen noch schnell beim Frühstück) zu verwirklichen!

Material:
Haken in Größe 4 oder 6 (hier Hayabusa 373 #4)
Bleidraht
Marabou in oliv und rusty orange oder braun gemischt
Dubbing (hier rusty brown)
Polar chenille (hier UV brown)






Bindeschritte:
1. Bleidraht als Kopfgewicht zum leichten Jiggen.





2. Marabou
Ich liebe das Spiel von Marabou im Wasser. :l 
Und auch wenn es noch so schnell von Forellenzähnchen zerlegt wird - kein Fuchs, kein Spey, keine Synthetik spielt so schön. 
Das die meisten Würmer in Farben irgendwo zwischen braun, oliv bis hin zu lila sind, mische ich die Materialien frablich ein wenig. Das Ergebnis sieht im Wasser unglaublich realistisch aus.





3. Chenille-Strang einbinden und Dubbingschlaufe legen, Bindefaden nach vorn führen. Ich habe hier ein relativ kurzes Chenille gewählt, da die Beinchen der Ringler ja auch nicht übermäßig lang sind.





4. Dubbing twistern, Strang nach vorn führen und dabei je nach Material mehr oder weniger stark ausbürsten.
Anschließend das Chenille entgegengesetzt in 4 - 5 weiten Windungen nach vorn winden und abfangen. Dabei darauf achten, dass der Chenillestrang das Dubbing nicht platt drückt (d.h. immer wieder ausbürsten). Die weiten Windungen imitieren später die Segmentierung der Würmer.





5. Insgesamt ist das Muster je nach verwendeten Materialien bei mir so 8-10cm lang und entspricht im Durchmesser etwa den natürlichen Vorbildern. Mit Marabou hab ich interessanter Weise seltenst Eintail-Probleme.
Wenn die Würmer schwärmen gibt´s meist sowieso kein Halten mehr bei den Forellen. Aber auch wenn akut keine Würmer schwärmen fängt die 3-Minuten Imitation ihre Fische. 
Ich habe übrigens auch kein Problem damit, wenn das Marabou nach dem zweiten oder dritten Biss Federn gelassen hat. Der Haken ist dann meist auch nicht mehr allzu scharf und ich habe immer genügend Ersatzmuster dabei - immerhin schaffe ich notfalls beim Frühstück 4-5 Stück. 





Für die Puristen ist hier Schluss - allen anderen sei gesagt, dass sich der Wurm in Kombination mit einem MP Magic Head unfassbar real bewegt!


----------



## Toni1993 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin, 

Ich hab mir an deiner Fliege Ein beispiel genommen, und das ist dabei rausgekommen .. ich hab sie Etwas Verändert, da ich nciht das passende Material hatte #d

Aber ich denke , das die auch laufen wird .. werde heute Abend mal mit Beiden Mustern los .. mal sehen , was geht  

TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jetzt hab ich das Bild ganz Vergessen :vik:


----------



## Toni1993 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und anstatt von Hausaufgaben "natürlich" #d wieder an den Bindetisch gesetzt, und 2 Von Diesen Würmern gebunden ... Ich brauch für ein dieser Gesellen ca. 30-40 Minuten |uhoh: aber Ich finde sie sehen ganz fischbar aus ...  

Ich habe Ihn ähnlich gebunden , wie Den Seeringelwurm oben .
Nur , dass ich den Körper aus Pfaungras gewickelt und dann  nicht nur an Kopf , sondern über den ganzen Körper Hecheln gewickelt habe.

Und der Schwanz ist auch Zimlich lang , wie bei der kleineren , einteiligen Fliege oberhalb #h

TL Toni


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Toni1993 schrieb:


> Ich brauch für ein dieser Gesellen ca. 30-40 Minuten |uhoh:


Mit 3 Kaffee- und 2 Pinkel-Pausen?!? |bigeyes |kopfkrat
Uffa... da tät mir aber die Lust vergehen.  Ich brauch für den Ringler oben eher so 3-4 Minuten.


----------



## Toni1993 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

also mir vergeht da nie die lust .. 
Wenn die Fliege an ende gut aussieht und dann man auch noch evt. fängt, vergisst man die verlorenen 40 minuten ganz schnell 

Mfg Toni


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Stelle auch mal meine Bindeanleitung für meine Hechtstreamer rein. Habe die auch schon getestet. Laufen super. Gerade durch den bulligen Kopf kommt es zu Verwirbelungen im hinterem Bereich des Streamers und sorgt so für stark schwänzelnde Bewegungen des Schwanzes.
Den Schwanz habe ich nicht allzulang gelassen, weil viele Hechte nur von hinten nehmen und so der Haken nicht fassen kann.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Letzte Bindeschritte:
Den Schwanz spitz zuschneiden. Damit der Streamer seine Haltbarkeint bekommt, nach jedem Bindeschritt mit Revellkleber auftragen. Zum Schluss noch die Rippung dick damit impfen.

Auf einem Gamagatzu Haken Worm 36 in Größe 1/0 ist dieser Streamer noch gut an einer 7er Rute zu werfen.


----------



## Toni1993 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ ArcticChar80

Top ! sehen klasse aus ! ich werde die auf jeden fall nach binden , aber woraus ist denn der Bullige Kopf ?? habe ich nciht gründlcih gelesen ?! ist das auch noch der Rabbit Zonker ?
oder Polar Fuchs ?! 

TL Toni


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das ist Temple Dog Ersatz. Im Wasser unter Zug wird der aber schlanker. Die Materialien bekommst du alle bei Brinkhoff.
Eigentlich sind das Winterfliegen, da diese bei wenig zug schon viel Eingenleben haben.


----------



## Bungo (6. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schicke Muster! Vorallem die Größe hats mir angetan :g

Fischt ihr immer Schockfarben auf Hecht?
Ich habe bei sehr klarem Wasser mehrfach die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass solche Muster nicht genommen wurden.
Es gab oftmals ein Fluchtverhalten, manchmal eine Attacke mit geschlossenem Mund, oder einfach nur ein wegbeißen.

Hingegen bekam ich bei dezenten Mustern einen richtigen Biss, also ein Fressen bei dem der Streamer richtig inhaliert wurde.

http://www.flyfishingeurope-shop.de/8/produktbilder/822030.jpg
Fischt ihr auch solche synthetik Streamer mit "konstant großer Silhouette" ?


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke für die Komplimente. Da ich fast nur trübe Gewässer habe, ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. Wenn man dann noch eine Sinkschnur verwendet und in ca. 2 m Tiefe angelt, fängt man sogar im Sommer. Viel schlimmer ist aber zu viel Glitzer. Den binde ich immer mit ein, da ich es bei Bedarf abschneiden kann.
Ich werde mir für den Sommer noch braun und schwarz dazubestellen. Wenn du in der Frühe mit den Schockfarben angelst, fängst du auch im Sommer sehr gut. Bis zu einer Wassertemperatur von ca. 8°C fische ich immer mit pink auf Forellen. Später eher braun oder dunkelgrün.

Der Hauptgrund ist aber bei mir wohl eher der, dass die Fliegen einfach geiler aussehen in den Farben.


----------



## Toni1993 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

so.. der 1.Mai kann kommen #:

TL an alle !!


----------



## Toni1993 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

bzw. der 15.April  

Bin ab dem 15. April 2 Wochen in Niedersachsen , da ist schonzeit ende ab 15  also muss ich mich mal ans binden machen :m

TL Toni


----------



## ArcticChar80 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Fliegen. :m 
In Niedersachsen ist häufig erst am 15. Mai die Schonzeit zu Ende. Das heißt erst am 16. Mai ist Raubfischsaisonbeginn. Ist zu mindest in unserem Verein so.

#h


----------



## Toni1993 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

danke  komme aber eh erst mit einem späten zug = komm also frühstens am 16 zum fischen


----------



## Toni1993 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und noch ein Muster |evil:

TL Toni


----------



## Der_Freak (7. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Toni
Wo wirst du denn in Niedersachsen fischen gehen?
Petri


----------



## Toni1993 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

In Oldenburg  ich denke zu 80% am Großen Bornhorster see #6


----------



## Toni1993 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ein XXL 3D Streamer :vik:


----------



## Toni1993 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Der_Freak 

das ist der see

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEaaNJmZ2PY&feature=relmfu

das war vor 1 Jahr  da hab ich grade das 4 oder 5 mal die Fliegenrute in der Hand gehabt 
seid dem tag , ist es um mich geschehen  

TL Toni


----------



## Suniflex (8. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Freunde !

Habe hier noch mal zwei kleine Forellenstreamer gebunden .
Ich wollte sie nur mal zeigen . 
Der eine sitzt auf einem TMC 5263 Gr.10 und der Rechte auf einem TMC 2312 Gr.6
                            MfG Steffen|wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Du Zucker, hier ist auch nicht mehr los und du wolltest ja soweiso erstmal nur Fischen gehen, dass werde ich petzen :q:q:q


Grüssinger. Marian #h


----------



## Suniflex (11. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Marian
Erwischt!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes;+:q


----------



## Bungo (14. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So, hier mal mein erster Tandemstreamer :g

Ich hatte etwas Hilfe von einem Kollegen der Binden kann und mir die Verbindung mit Stahl gemacht hat.

Gut 22 cm ist der kleine lang, und hat eine riesige Silhouette.

Gebunden auf zwei 6/0er Haken und mit TYGER Leader verbunden.

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/8519/hechtreamer001.jpg
Und hier ist das hässliche Entlein 

Ein echter Leckerbissen für Großhechte hoffe ich mal!


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Grösse ist doch mal ne Ansage .................... #6




Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## Rosi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde !
> 
> Habe hier noch mal zwei kleine Forellenstreamer gebunden .
> Ich wollte sie nur mal zeigen .
> ...


 
Hi Steffen, warum hast du schwimmendes Rehaar mit einem Cones Heads verbunden? Hebt sich die Wirkung nicht auf?|bigeyes


----------



## tommig (18. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Steffen, warum hast du schwimmendes Rehaar mit einem Cones Heads verbunden? Hebt sich die Wirkung nicht auf?|bigeyes



Steffen hat da wohl eine Muddler-Variante gebunden. In anderen Farben eine prima Koppenimitation


----------



## Toni1993 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hat mal jemand n tipp ?! ich Hab heute und gestern gefischt , und noch kein Hecht gefangen  wo stehen die hechte im Moment  ?! ich habe immer die Uferkanten abgefischt, mit poppern , und Flachwasser Streamern .. in alllles Farben und Größen .. also wo findet man die fische im Moment  ?! oder ist das Wasser noch zu kalt ? 

TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

puh .. heute hats geklappt ! 3 Hechtre hab ich gefangen .. wenn auch nicht die größten 

so groß wie dieser wahren sie alle 3  aber vielleicht Hab ich ja morgen mehr Glück mit den großen ! 

TL Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich hab nicht gemessen .. was schätzt ihr ?! 55 ?!


----------



## Der_Freak (19. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen
Ich war heute bei besten Wetter auch los auf Hecht, obwohl wir zu zweit gefischt hatten, gabs nur einen Biss.
Einmal kurz den Hecht gesehen und wusch weg war er, muss auch etwa so wie deiner gewesen sein, wahrscheinlich aber kleiner.
Petri


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|kopfkrat hmmm...Fangtröt  für Hecht oder Fliegenbildertröt|kopfkrat


----------



## Suniflex (22. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Steffen, warum hast du schwimmendes Rehaar mit einem Cones Heads verbunden? Hebt sich die Wirkung nicht auf?|bigeyes



Hi Rosi
Nein es ist jedenfalls bei mir so das ich diese Art  von Streamer ohne etwas Gewicht nicht auf Tiefe bringe ,zumindestens an den Gewässern an denen ich  Fische.

Wie der Tommi schon gesagt hat,soll damit eine Koppe nachgeahmt werden,die mir beim letzten Fischen förmlich ans Land sprang,als ich mit meinen riesen Watschuhen ans Ufer stiefelte die Ärmste:q:q
Hier mit einem schwarzen Bunnystrip und dunkelbraunem Rehaarkopf.
                                Liebe Grüße 
                                    Steffen


----------



## Rosi (22. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hi Rosi
> Nein es ist jedenfalls bei mir so das ich diese Art  von Streamer ohne etwas Gewicht nicht auf Tiefe bringe ,zumindestens an den Gewässern an denen ich  Fische.



Moin, wenn du auf Tiefe willst, darfst du kein hohles, schwimmendes Rehhaar verwenden. Das nimmt man doch weil es auftreibt.;+


----------



## tommig (22. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Rosi.
Das Hirsch-oder Rehhaar benutzt man um einen voluminösen Kopf formen zu können. Muster wie Steffen sie gebunden hat haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, und fischen dazu noch sehr gut. Dort wo es Mühlkoppen gibt, fahren gute Forellen total drauf ab.
Schau mal unter folgendem Link:
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/fliegen/index.php?zonker-muddler
Steffen, binde mal solche Muster mit Squirrel-Zonkern:l
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Suniflex (23. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Rosi 
Es ist wie Tommi es schon gesagt hat,man bekommt einen sehr schönen großen Körper ,hat aber genau das Problem was du meintest mit dem Auftrieb,deshalb ein Conhead vorn.
Allerdings Plumst durch das Rehhaar der ganze Streamer nicht einfach in die Tiefe sondern *etwas *ruhiger an den Grund.
Und Tommi ich werde diese Eichhörnchen Fellstreifen mal bei Gelegenheit verwenden. 
Vielen Dank für den Tip.

                                          Mfg 
                                    Steffen


----------



## Rosi (23. April 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin ihr, Danke für die Info. Das probiere ich auch mal aus.


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin 

War heute an einer Kleinen Au in der nähe und hab 4 schöne Fische gefangen :g

das ist der Größte gewesen ( 84 cm ) 

Und alle Fische auf Die Fliege unten gebissen :g

Habe noch einen Fisch verloren , schätze ihn auf ein knappen Meter ( ist ein paar mal Gesprungen ) 
Aber wie das so ist , verliert man die Größten immer #q

Also TL , Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ach und natürlich durften alle fische wieder schwimmen  und Wiederhaken hat sowieso keine meiner Fliegen  
:m


----------



## ArcticChar80 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der grünweiße Streamer aus dem Beitrag vom 05.04. hat sein Bestes gegeben. :k:l 

Der hatte noch einen ü30 Zander im Magen


----------



## ArcticChar80 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und noch einen :vik::q:vik::q:vik::q:vik:

103cm 13Pfund


----------



## Toni1993 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mhh , muss man die schönen Fische den beide Töten :/


----------



## ArcticChar80 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der größte hatte die Fliege in den Kiemen. Das endet oft tödlich. Den ersten habe ich mitgenommen weil das der erste große war. Hatte vorher schon 3 zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Der_Freak (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne fische, hast du die in Wilhelmshaven gefangen?
Petri


----------



## Toni1993 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Einer von ca. 20 Fischen  

gefangen mit dieser Fliege : 

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/fliegen/index.php?rote-glitzerfliege


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

cooles foto #6hast du der alulatte ein gummiband um den schnabel gebunden :qdie beißen nicht 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Maulkorb, wie geil #6#6#6


----------



## Toni1993 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nene  

das ist die nasse Fliege , die sich darum gewickelt hat  

Währe ja noch schöner ! 

War heute wieder los ! 
Wieder mit erfolg 

Diesmal mit anderer / besserer Fliege #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ohhhh....... ich vergass, natürlich ca. 10cm wie gewünscht :m


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

moin mein süssen bring die mal mit heut abend 
lg andre


----------



## Tewi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr schöne Fliege haste da mal wieder getüddelt Marian!!!

Kommt doch den Tobis sehr Nahe... #6


----------



## kallebo08 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Soo liebe Fliegentüddler 
Ich hab auch mal eine (hecht)fliege gebunden. Hierbei handelt es sich um die so genannte "Pike Muppet". Gebunden habe ich sie auf einen 2/0 haken. Normalerweise bindet man sie mit einer epoxy nase, hab aber grad kein epoxy da. Der schwanz ist aus big fly fiber und die "hechel" ist aus marabou. Ich wollte mir bald diese fliegenhaken von taimen holen, diese hier: http://www.taimen.com/mt/product_info.php?cPath=49_163_583&products_id=4412
Die sind ohne wiederhaken und das find ich gut!

Mfg
Niklas
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63486427@N04/5776709580/in/photostream


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#h#h#h#h


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hallo Niklas, sieht nett aus................#h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


süsser zeig mal ne montana:glg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Flifi97 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*







Die Montanas sind der Hammer.#6

Ich habe erst in den Osterferien mit dem Binden angefangen und seitdem um die 15 Fliegen gebunden. Natürlich sind auch ein paar absoluter Schr***

Mal eine Auswahl: (Nur die "Guten"):















Oben: "Big Mama" - Eigenkreation, freier Mix aus Montana und Wooly Bugger, auf Drilling mit Stange (eig. für KöFis) gebunden, 8 cm
Einsatzgebiet: See; eig. für Hecht, aber mal sehen, was sich damit gut fangen lässt

Links: "Red Tag Goldkopf" - 16er Shrimp-Haken; 
Einsatzgebiet: Bach; Bach-/Regenbogenforelle, Äsche, Saibling

Rechts: "Red Tag Goldkopf" - 12er Shrimp-Haken; Einsatzgebiet: Bach; Bach-/Regenbogenforelle, Äsche, Saibling


----------



## Flifi97 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Niklas: Sehr schöne Fliege. Aber eine Frage:Warum hast du erst so weit hinten auf dem Hakenschenkel angefangen zu binden?


----------



## kallebo08 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Flifi97: 
Liegt an dem Muster, dadurch ist sie leichter zu werfen und die Fliege ist außerdem noch nicht ganz fertig, kommt ja noch epoxy drauf  Ich hab außerdem ein paar Flashfliegen gebunden und denke das ich sie bald einstellen werde.

Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Flifi97 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

MAch das.
Ich hätte den deinen Text etwas genauer lesen sollen, steht ja alles drin.


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Alter Pfennigfuchser,wat hast denn da für'n Plüschtier zu zersäbelt?und wo gibbet solide Fliegenhaken für 0,01cent?


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Addi mein Süssn.

Habe eine 1000m Spule Anton Yarn, nehme dann eine Hakenbox von 1000 Haken "Made in little China Town" very very  cheap, mixed up and say the magic Word's "NullKommaNuulZwoCent" :q

Voila' Fertig *Sie* ist #h


----------



## Flifi97 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bild geht wieder


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

kann mir einer mal ne ameisde zeigen 
und wie mann sie bindet #6lg andre


----------



## Forellen Jo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey.
Bin Neuling was das Fliegenfische betrifft und war heute zum Üben mal am Forellenteich.
Hab mir jetzt mal folgende 3 Fliegen zugelegt,aber irgendwie konnt ich bisher keinen Fisch damit landen -.-...
Bisse hatte ich zwar genug, aber konnte die Fische einfach nicht erfolgreich haken.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass generell so gar nichts ging und irgendwie keiner was gefangen hat.Bin dann halt ab mittag dahin und konnte aber auch nichts fangen.
Komisch..Dachte mit dem Ding geht da viell was.
Auf meine Fliegen hatte ich aber generell eher weniger Bisse, die meisten gingen auf welche vom Kumpel, der hatte mir was mitgebracht.
Dafür dass die so im Schwarm standen fand ich es aber trotzdem extrem mau..naja


----------



## Flifi97 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Fliegen sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, vor allem die Red Tag links (ist doch ne Red Tag, oder?). Allerdings nehme ich bei Forellen meistens etwas auffallendes und reizendes. Also einen Goldkopf und z.B. einen roten Schwanz.
Die Red Tag gibt es auch als Nassfliege mit Goldkopf, mit der fange ich recht gut.

Bild:


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,

die Fliegen sind, mit Verlaub, ziemlicher Müll. Da stimmen keine Proportionen, die Hecheln sind viel zu groß, die Schwänzchen sind krumm und schief eingebunden...

Mein Tipp: Kaufe dir ein paar kleine Wooly Buggers mit Goldkopf (am besten mit Gummibeinchen) oder ein paar Montana Nymphen und probiere es damit!

Trockenfliegen am Puff gehen eher ausnahmsweise.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Forellen Jo (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hm okay.Nymphen sind aber generell eher schnellsinkend oder wa?


----------



## Seele (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Guten Tag Boardies, gibts ihr nen guten Fliegenbinder der mir ein paar speziellere Fliegen binden könnte? Komm leider nicht dazu und kanns nicht so gut wie ich es brauch  
Natürlich zahl ich auch 5 Cent  
Bitte per PN melden


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Hm okay.Nymphen sind aber generell eher schnellsinkend oder wa?


 

Nymphen können mehr oder weniger schnell sinken, je nachdem wie sie beschwert sind.

Montananymphen für den Forellensee sind meistens entweder unbeschwert oder mit einem kleinen Goldkopf beschwert.

Mit den Streamern verhält es sich ähnlich.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## BigEarn (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das kommt ganz drauf an, wieviel Gewicht in Form von Bleidraht, Kupfer-  oder Tungstenköpfen eingearbeitet ist. Deine Trockenfliegen sollten aber  weder langsam noch schnell absinken. :q
Die von Dir eingestellten Fliegen sehen nach Trockenen aus nem Billigsortiment aus


----------



## Forellen Jo (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Och, so billig waren die eigentlich gar nich  
Das ist ja der Witz.
Naja das erklärt zumindest jetzt warum ich damit kaum Bisse bekommen habe....

Aber danke für eure Tips, werd mir die Tage mal was vernünftiges bestellen.


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Och, so billig waren die eigentlich gar nich
> Das ist ja der Witz.
> Naja das erklärt zumindest jetzt warum ich damit kaum Bisse bekommen habe....
> 
> Aber danke für eure Tips, werd mir die Tage mal was vernünftiges bestellen.


 Das ist quatsch fische sie weiter wenn die biester fressen wollen denn nehmen sie auch die fliegen #6lg andre


----------



## Toni1993 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch fische sie weiter wenn die biester fressen wollen denn nehmen sie auch die fliegen #6lg andre



da bin ich mir nicht so sicher... |supergri


----------



## Forellen Jo (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich auch nicht 
Aber hätte auch nie erkannt dass die wirklich so qualitativ minderwertig sind^^
Wollte mir ja sowieso noch Neue bestellen, da ich ebn nur 3 hab.Inzwischen ist es eh nur noch die möchtegern-Red Tag, weil eine is mir inwie abgegangen und die andere hat nen Kumpel ausversehn mitgenommen 
Hat jemand Tips wo man gute bekommen kann??
Bisher weiß ich dass man bei Inselcrew und baker-flyfishing ganz gut welche für gutes Geld bekommen kann =)
Was mich da auch vorallem mal interessieren würde, ist die Frage welche Hakengröße man da so nimmt?
Gerade jetzt am Anfang fürn Teich,also Forellen halt.
Gibts ja bei den Fliegen in Größe von 8- 18 
Kann das recht schwer einschätzen was man da so am besten nimmt.
Also beim Spinangeln nehm ich da meist so 8-10er aber denke mal die Fliegen fallen da schon anders aus??
8er is ja da schon eine der größten.
Lg


----------



## Hc-Meista (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ich habe meine damals bei inselcrew oder gilchrist bestellt!" (bevor ich angefang hab selber zu binden)
günstige preise und qualität war auch ok!"

mfg und petri


----------



## Tewi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mein lieber André haste ne Ameise #h


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,

so binde ich meine Ameisen.









Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,

*Foam Ant -* schnell und einfach zu binden, super schwimmend, äußerst fängig. #6 

Materialien: 


Trockenfliegenhaken # 10 bis 16
Polycelonschaum schwarz
Anthrongarn weiß oder grau
Hahnenhechel schwarz
Bindefaden UNI 8/0
Hier die einzelnen Bindeschritte:







Ein Streifen Polycelon im Hakenbogen einbinden.







In der Mitte des Hakens festlegen und eine "Taille" bilden







Ein paar Anthronfibern V-förmig als Flügel einbinden und zurechtschneiden.







Hechel einbinden und ca. 3 Mal um die "Taille winden.







Den Faden zum Öhr hin führen und den Schaum kurz hinter dem Öhr wieder runterbinden.







Mit Kopfknoten abschließen und den restlichen Schaum so abschneiden, dass ein kleines Köpfchen entsteht.



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## forelle03 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Da gibt es nur eines zusagen Top #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Achim,

die werde ich mal testen. 
Top ! und Danke

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leute
und danke 
endlich kommt ihr aus euren löcher raus damit 
ich werde die mal nac h binden und denn hier zeigen 
danke euch 
lg andre #h


----------



## Tewi (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich bin gespannt André! #6

Habe hier mal was für die leichtere Fischerei gebunden: gebunden auf 16-18#


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Geile Mücken Tewi....was hast du da als Körper genommen,sind das Biots?

@fishbone: hier Schnuckel ,hast noch mal zwei Goldköppe fürn Bach:





Material:Fasanenstoßfür'n Körper,Hends UV Ice Dubbing in Splitt-Technik für'n Thorax,Ribbung aus Kupferdraht(fein) ,Flügelscheide och Fasanenstoß und die Frontfussel sind der Abfall von ner Mallardfeder(der Flaum der unten drann ist)

und für Marian der Ostseeschrubber:q


gruss Addi


----------



## Tewi (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Addi,

das sind Quills, kann man in verschiedenen Farben beziehen!
Wenn Du ne Adresse brauchst lass es mich wissen und ich schick Dir ne PN!

Hab dann auch mal wieder getüddelt! :q


----------



## Magou (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schönes Teil Marian, 

und für den frischen Atem auch alles dabei? 
(wenn ich das richtig deute)


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moinsen mein Bester.

Passte irgenwie nicht auf den Deoroller


----------



## Tewi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Marian,

präsentier und doch mal eine schöne Fliege auf deinem Lippenstift der in deinem Bad steht!


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

und die strapze nicht vergessen


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja macht euch mal lustig, Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt


----------



## Tewi (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ja macht euch mal lustig, Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt



Bin gespannt Marian.... 

Hab auch wieder getüddelt:


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hi Addi,
> 
> das sind Quills, kann man in verschiedenen Farben beziehen!
> Wenn Du ne Adresse brauchst lass es mich wissen und ich schick Dir ne PN!



Ja gerne,sehen wirklich täuschend echt aus die Fliegenkörper als wenn du dafür echte Mücken geköpft hast


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

SO ihr süssen wir können los 
warum gucks du hier :g:g:g 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
gold köppe ohne ende


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, die Menge wirst du auch am Anfang brauchen, Schnucki...........

Bäume, Sträucher und Überhängende Äste sind gefrässige Nachbarn 




Grüsschen...............


----------



## Tewi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab da auch mal wieder ein wenig getüddelt....


----------



## Ickeforelle (21. August 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

HURRA 
Heute ist es so weit, meine erste Fliege ist fertig.
Man war das schwer und die Telefonrechnug, immer die Leute anrufen die Ahnung haben und Fragen über Fragen. Ein Dank an eure Nerven und das ihr  mich so lange ertragen habt, bis jetzt. Ab Morgen werden es noch mehr Fragen.

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Na siehste Sascha sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus und wenn sie dann auch noch fängt ist das Klassenziehl erfüllt#6


----------



## xfishbonex (21. August 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

eine mickeyfinn mit doppelhaken #6mein glückwunsch un d jetzt bitte paarlachse damit 
und das bindematerial kann bestellt werden 
lg andre


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. August 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> eine mickeyfinn mit doppelhaken



Wohl eher ne "Garry"


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mönsch Marian ....die kennen wir doch schon


----------



## Hansen fight (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Addi 
Die Fliegen hat Marian nur für mich alleine  eingestellt
Ich muss mich ja noch ein bischen Eindecken wenn es nächtes Jahr nach Kanada geht. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Mönsch Marian ....die kennen wir doch schon



Ja mein Lieber.

Aber wir deine nicht, schönes WE mein Lieber :q
Und  richtig Christoph, gib es dem jungen Schnösel :q

Fahre jetzt erst einmal nach Duisburg, beim Umzug helfen, vielleicht geht es ja Morgen nach Als, die Jungs haben 2 Häuser #6


Greetz. M


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ja mein Lieber.
> 
> Aber wir deine nicht, schönes WE mein Lieber :q
> Und  richtig Christoph, gib es dem jungen Schnösel :q
> ...



Eh ihr Bannausen so viel älter seid ihr ja nu och nich,außerdem meinte ich ja nur das die Dose schon mal beim Werfertreffentröt drinn steht.:q

@ Christoph: tschuldigung das ich das Bildchen angesehen habe,war ja öffentlich:q:q


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Addi |wavey:
Es sei Dir vergeben. Angucken darfst Du .
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:gnur gucken nicht anfassen :g


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Genau............... :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Dominican Invasion............*


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hübsch Marin mal was anderes als immer Spiegel Bilder#6


----------



## Ickeforelle (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie nur angucken???? 
Dachte an anbinden und ab damit ins Wasser. 
Marian aber die Flasche im Hintergrund hat auch was. |rolleyes

Gruss nordlich von Trondheim
Sascha


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Winterzeit - Bindezeit.
Außerdem ist die aktuelle Meerforellensaison ja noch in vollem Gange. Wird Zeit, dass ich zum testen an die Küste komme!


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die sieht gut aus |bigeyes


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Winterzeit - Bindezeit.
> Außerdem ist die aktuelle Meerforellensaison ja noch in vollem Gange. Wird Zeit, dass ich zum testen an die Küste komme!



Äh? Also bei uns ist Schonzeit.#h


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nanu.....wo isser denn der Elch ????? hatte ihm doch vorhin hier angebunden |kopfkrat 
Egal dat Stück reicht allemal ,danke Sascha:vik:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Äh? Also bei uns ist Schonzeit.#h


In anderen Ländern Gott-sei-Dank nicht!


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Wie nur angucken????
> Dachte an anbinden und ab damit ins Wasser.
> Marian aber die Flasche im Hintergrund hat auch was. |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 

Moinsens. Ist ne Zigarrenkiste...........


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Winterzeit - Bindezeit.
> Außerdem ist die aktuelle Meerforellensaison ja noch in vollem Gange. Wird Zeit, dass ich zum testen an die Küste komme!


 

Windelalarm ?????


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

moinsens....haste mal wieder fein gemacht Marian,dann hau ich mal gleich meine Spey Garnele dahinter


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

alter die sieht top aus :g#6endlich fängst du auch fette mefos :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr gut mein Lieber #h

Sieht irgendwie "Ginger" aus, Schnuckel 

Fängt aber trotzdem 



Greetz. M


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Sehr gut mein Lieber #h
> 
> Sieht irgendwie "Ginger" aus, Schnuckel
> 
> ...



was anderes hatte ich ja nicht zur Hand,kann ja schlecht eine in Violett binden#d da haun die Fische ja gleich ab



xfishbonex schrieb:


> alter die sieht top aus :g#6endlich fängst du auch fette mefos :q



Hmmm ....Extra für Schweden gebastelt:g und wenn du mal überlegst wie blöd ich mich vor zwei Jahren in Strukkamp Hook beim Osterfischen  mit der ersten Garneele angestellt habe,sind beachtliche Fortschritte zu verzeichnen|stolz:
Gruss Addi


----------



## Ickeforelle (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht doch super aus, der kleine Reker.
Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen, zum Glück bin ich keine Mefo, sonst könnte das Teil für mich genau wie für jede Mefo, zum Verhängniss werden.

Gruss Sascha

Und schon mal ein Frohes Fest gewünscht.


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

....Fliegen scheinen ja nicht hoch im Kurs zu stehen, gibt dann eben ein paar Bodies................


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Marian
Sag mal klaust du deiner Holden jetzt schon das Stickgarn? oder wo hast du die Dinger her....sehen gut aus und vor allem hoch stabil #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hase, ich muss doch sehen wo ich mein Material her bekomme :q

Wie gesagt ich habe letztes Jahr in Norge die Fliege ausschliesslich gefischt, dass einzige Manko war das ich den Haken nicht mehr scharf bekommen habe, soviel zur Haltbarkeit


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ok hier mal was neues....








Gruss Addi


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Urzeit Krebschen aus dem  YPS Heft* #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wow!
Aber bei den "Klauen" (nehme an es sollen Tracheenkiemen oder Beine sein?!?) stellt sich dann doch ein wenig die Frage nach wer ist die Beute, und wer der Prädator? :q


Ich hab "nur" Garnelen gemacht - hier mal ne kleine Auswahl, alle in Größe #10.


----------



## Hansen fight (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Ok hier mal was neues....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 177306
> ...



Addi |wavey:
Bestimmt nicht einfach, so was zu binden, aber willst Du damit Schildkröten fangen |bigeyes
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	



hier mal meine neue versuchung 
DADDY LONGLEGS


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
:q
Puck die Scheißhausfliege


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	



Montana mit bodyquill für forellenpuff 
oder für die dicken in der dämmerung :q


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Parachute # 14


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wow!
> Aber bei den "Klauen" (nehme an es sollen Tracheenkiemen oder Beine sein?!?) stellt sich dann doch ein wenig die Frage nach wer ist die Beute, und wer der Prädator? :q
> 
> 
> Ich hab "nur" Garnelen gemacht - hier mal ne kleine Auswahl, alle in Größe #10.


 


Dier sehen doch sexy aus #6


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wow!
> Aber bei den "Klauen" (nehme an es sollen Tracheenkiemen oder Beine sein?!?) stellt sich dann doch ein wenig die Frage nach wer ist die Beute, und wer der Prädator? :q
> 
> 
> Ich hab "nur" Garnelen gemacht - hier mal ne kleine Auswahl, alle in Größe #10.



Moin Paddy.....Tracheen hat sie am Hintern(die weißen Fransen) das andere sind schon die Beinchen,und wenn man sich mal ne Libellenlarve ansieht ,kann man auch sagen : Futter und gleichzeitig auch Predator.In der Bindeanleitung stand nichts drin was es imitieren soll,kann man sich also aussuchen ob Libellen oder Steinfliegenlarve,oder wie Marian sagt "Stielaugenkrebschen" ec.ec. :q:q:q
Das Foto wo die Fliege nicht auf dem Stein sitzt ist im MACRO Modus aufgenommen(5cm Abstand),deshalb sieht man auch die ganzen Borsten an den Beinchen welches Federkiele sind.
Und deine Garnelen sind doch Top so wie sie aussehen

@ Christoph:  für Schildkröten is die zu klein,ist auf einem 8er Sedge/Caddis x Long von Partridge entstanden und ist nur schlappe 20mm lang:q


----------



## Flifi97 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wieso werden eigentlich diese Haken mit zwei Spitzen benutzt? Haken die besser?


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ist gegen Fehlbisse, noch besser ist ein Drilling, bleibt mehr hängen...........


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leute 
Heute gefangen :gund gleich nachgebunden |supergri






arme forelle schön verarschen


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

mein größter fang heute ca 2,5 cm :g





meine ca 2cm


----------



## Angelgott07 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hallo xfishbonex kann nur sagen sieht gut aus der kleiner Bachflohkrebs. bei der fliege hätte ich beim körper ein wenig mehr volumen aufgebunden.Durch Dubbing nen bissl vergleiche ma die beiden körper,soll jetzt auch keine Kritik sein.
Gruß


----------



## Ickeforelle (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So sie ist keine Schönheit, aber meine erste Ally´s Shrimp.


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Kopfknoten, interessante Variante......... |kopfkrat

Greetz. M




PS: Vorzugsweise mal den versuchen


----------



## Flifi97 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@marian: danke fuer die antwort


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich freue mich immer wenn ich helfen kann............


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin,

der schöne Kopfknoten reisst es natürlich raus, wenn man in einem Anglerforum glänzen will. Da ist dann auch die Wahl des Musters ziemlich unerheblich. |bla:

Am Wasser würde ich eine Ally's Shrimp mit nachlässig gebundenem weißen Kopf allerdings fast immer vorziehen. #6


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...Badewasser, Kühlwasser, Trinkwasser, Grundwasser, Hochwasser, Kondenswasser etc.........   #c


----------



## Tewi (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Ihr Verrückten,

lange nichts mehr gepostet hier!
Viele schöne Kreationen dabei die Ihr getüddelt habt! #6

So und nun auch mal wieder was von mir:


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Verrückten,
> 
> lange nichts mehr gepostet hier!
> Viele schöne Kreationen dabei die Ihr getüddelt habt! #6
> ...


geil alter 
:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Leute 
meine versuchung :g
STONEFLY inse HOUSE


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und ne mayfliege |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|bigeyesthe greenhopper


----------



## Ickeforelle (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal was für An...é schön in Pink.:m
Die Farbe schmerzt in den Augen, Junge. |uhoh:

Aber, Pink geht immer, sagen einige Leute?????


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Durchschnittsgott,



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> ...Badewasser, Kühlwasser, Trinkwasser, Grundwasser, Hochwasser, Kondenswasser etc.........   #c



Interessante und aufschlussreiche Rückfrage! |wavey:

Wäre diese Internetplatform auch gleichzeitig ein Wellness-, Reaktorbetreiber-, Antialkoholiker-, Brunnenbohrer-, Deichbauer- und Raumlüfterboard, fände ich dein Posting schon fast passend. Aber in einem Anglerboard hätte ich selbst von einem Hinterbänkler im Pantheon etwas mehr erwartet... :g


Blasphemische Grüße! 


Achim


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das nenne ich doch mal einen "SERIOUS"en Beitrag.........


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Verrückten,
> 
> lange nichts mehr gepostet hier!
> Viele schöne Kreationen dabei die Ihr getüddelt habt! #6
> ...


 

Moinsen mein Lieber

Nette Rolle.......... #6


----------



## perikles (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

servus,
mal 4 anfänger marabou damsel


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...nett........


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Mal anders................*


----------



## Ickeforelle (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hei Marian,

Feines Sextett. 
Und nicht orange ;-)

Gruss von oben aus den Norden


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gibt's aber auch in Bones Hausfarbe


----------



## perikles (1. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

anfänger mylar zonker


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Na dann muß ich wohl auch mal wieder was beisteuern....


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gray Fred -Variante 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wooly Bugger


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Stimulator(#12 Maruto )

bis demnächst....gruss Addi


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Der Stimulator sieht aber nicht so motiviert aus


----------



## ADDI 69 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Der Stimulator sieht aber nicht so motiviert aus



kommt noch,spätestens wenn er im April das erste Mal baden geht:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich werde es im Auge behalten, Hase


----------



## perikles (20. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

ein  sparkler von mir


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*Summer Run.....*


*G.P Double Hook #9* #h


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Fein fein .....
 Aber kann es sein das Sascha dich mit dem GP-Virus infiziert hat mein bester?


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nö aber das fällt hier nicht so auf 

PS Werfertreffen war sehr nett, haben jede Menge Speylines geworfen......... und Freitag gab es gegrillten Feta, Hase....



PS: Gibt auch Classic Design's, hier haste mal ne  "Omø Børsten"...


----------



## Ickeforelle (3. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hei,

So hier mal meine letzten Bindeversuche.

1. Schwarz und Blau fängt (hoffe ich) wie Sau.
2. Mr. Plüsch mit Riesenaugen.

@Addi, was ist ein GP virus????|kopfkrat
Heute mal nichts oranges dabei. 

mehr lieber nicht reinstellen will eure Augen ja nicht zu doll quälen.

Gruss Ickeforelle (Sascha)


----------



## perikles (4. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

matuka erster versuch


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> @Addi, was ist ein GP virus????|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> mehr lieber nicht reinstellen will eure Augen ja nicht zu doll quälen.....


 

Kommt gleich hinter Augenkrebs, ansonsten gibt es Schweisserbrillen.......


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Nö aber das fällt hier nicht so auf
> 
> PS Werfertreffen war sehr nett, haben jede Menge Speylines geworfen......... und Freitag gab es gegrillten Feta, Hase....
> 
> ...



Ohhh... son schitt - Gegrillter Feta und ich konnte nich kommen 
Na ja .... so hab ich deine Wiskybestände nich schröpfen können , aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben:q 
Die "Omø Børsten is schick,gefällt mir gut #6

Gruss Addi


----------



## ADDI 69 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Männer's....
Hier meine neueste,nen " Kupfer-Snaps für die Fusselflitze " :vik:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich hab hier mal drei Koppenvarianten für die Bachforellen in unserer Ilmenau gebaut. Fliege Nr. 1 hat sich schon bewährt. Nr.2 und Nr.3 laufen upside down. Ich fische die Dinger jetzt im Frühjahr an einer Sinkschnur möglichst dicht am Grund und lasse sie leicht hoppelnd mit der Strömung umtreiben.
Auf dem vierten Bild sind zwei Tandems für Freund Esox zu sehen. Mit etwa 35 cm Länge nicht für die Hechtkinderstube geeignet. Dank des relativ sparsam eingebundenen Kunststoffmaterials lassen sich die Dinger noch immer ganz passabel werfen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...keine Koppenimitation, kann man aber auch mit einem "Fast Sinking Polyleader" sehr tief führen oder mit Tungstenaugen am langem Vorfach/Schlaufe über den Grund hoppeln lassen ...... geht auch :m


----------



## Flifi97 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Fliegen von mir. Für Kritik bin ich offen und dankbar.

Der Reihe nach: Döbelfliege, Nymphenkreation, Pheasant Tail Variante, Wooly Bugger.


----------



## perikles (26. April 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

heute mal 8 mosquitos gebunden 14 und 12


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Für die Dämmerung :goder Nacht 
Black Tobi :g


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

..die Haken sind hässlich, mein Lieber....  #h


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> ..die Haken sind hässlich, mein Lieber.... #h


 denn besorg mir mal bitte kurze spitze geile und fängige :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mein Tipp..... *TMC 811S*, unschlagbar......... #h




PS: Für die Mitleser zweiter/dritter Reihe, *"Geiz ist Geil"* aber dafür gibt es die Haken nicht........ alternativ "Gut und Günstig".... *Gamakatsu F314*........


----------



## gofishing (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Für die Dämmerung :goder Nacht
> Black Tobi :g
> Anhang anzeigen 183403
> 
> ...



So in der Art habe ich auch schon Fliegen gebunden.
Haben mir von der Silhouette nicht gefallen.
Mit wenig Polarfux kaum zu sehen und mit ordentlich Fux viel zu schwer.

Geeigneter finde ich diese Bindeweise http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=93&Itemid=30 .
Auf Karpfenhaken oder Raubfischhaken .
Und mit Langhaarplüsch gebunden.

Aufwendiger ist diese Bindeweise auch nicht, dafür wiegt die Fliege aber nur einen Bruchteil von nassem Fuchshaar, sodas Du ordentlich Plüsch für eine nächtliche "Küstensilhouette" einbinden kannst.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp..... *TMC 811S*, unschlagbar......... #h



Geilste Antwort seit langem hier. #c

Damit der Andre eine Vorstellung hat wie seine Fliegen ungefähr damit Aussehen hier mal eine Vorlage

Noch nicht mal nachts im dunkeln würde ich eine Fliege  mit solch einem Haken binden.#d



TL

Ralph


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

..und anstatt zu schreiben solltest du dich mal vor deinen Bindestock setzen, bekanntlich macht Übung den Meister und wir sehen immer nur Buchstaben und keine Bilder, woran das wohl liegen mag.....

PS....was macht das "Geschäft" immer noch schwer auf Bauchladen und Klinkenputzen.........  






M.


----------



## gofishing (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> ..und anstatt zu schreiben solltest du dich mal vor deinen Bindestock setzen, bekanntlich macht Übung den Meister und wir sehen immer nur Buchstaben und keine Bilder, woran das wohl liegen mag....
> M.



Der Andre hat nach einem kurzem Haken gefragt und von mir als Antwort dementsprechende Links inklusiv Bildern /Maßen und Bildeanleitung erhalten. Wenn ihm das nicht reicht zeige ich Ihm das auch persönlich.

Persönlich binde ich die Nachtversion, also in schwarz,diese Fliegen ohne Augen, sieht shaize aus, sind aber erfolgreich.|bigeyes 
Sowat stellt man nicht ins Netz.#6

Wer sich mal die Mühe macht und meine Postings durchforstet,
wird zugeben müssen das ich zu keiner Zeit hier penetrant mit Fliegenbildern auf mich aufmerksam gemacht habe.
Das rechnet sich vom Zeitaufwand her nicht. Damit habe ich wohl hoffentlich die geschäftliche Frage ausreichend beantwortet.:m

Damit Dein Posting auch so richtig glaubhaft ist, habe ich mal ein Bild von meiner Salzwasserhakenbox gemacht.
Nicht das hier noch einer auf den Gedanken kommt ich binde Fliegen. Nein ich sammle nur Haken.:k



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...wie gesagt keine Bilder....... 




M.


----------



## Rosi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin in die Runde. Ich steh ja bekanntlich auf Circles. Deshalb sehen meine Lieblingsfliegen auch so aus. Dieser Fisch wog fast 5kg. Was mal am Circle hängt, das hängt. Auch wenn es nur lose Maulhaut ist. Ein Drilling reißt schon mal raus wenn der Fisch springt. Beim Circle ist mir das noch nicht passiert. 
Goiler Nebeneffekt: Hornfische halten schlecht an diesen Haken.


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Rosi, auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Fisch, Petri #6



Da es ja momentan mehr an den Bach geht, kann man auch mal schnell was knüpfen, gehen immer.......

Na ja ein bisschen Altmetall ist auch im Bild #h


----------



## Flifi97 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,

@Marian: Die Fliegen sehen sehr gut aus. Mich würde mal interessieren, aus was für einem Material das geknüpft ist?


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi, dass Material heisst "Sticktwist" und ist sehr günstig, mit ca € 1.50.- für 8m und es gibt sehr viele unterschiedliche Farben.
Man bekommt es in der Näh/Strick Abteilung, ich habe meins bei  Karstadt gekauft.


Ein Bildchen habe ich aber noch....... ein bisschen "Psychodelic" geht immer....


----------



## Rosi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Marian, das Zeug saugt Wasser und ist für Psychonymphen genau richtig. Ich habe daraus Armbänder für die Kinder geflochten. 

Die blauen Dragos mit den winzigen Pupillen stehen irgendwie zwischen Furcht und Schelm. Lohnt nicht sie zu verangeln.


----------



## Oeschi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,

mal ne kurze Vorstellung in die Runde.

Ich komme aus Bawü und bin Mitglied in einem Angelverein.
Außerdem schon seit längerem im AB aktiv.
Mein Hausgewässer ist der Nackar um Tübingen, sowie einige Baggerseen und Bäche.

Vor einigen Wochen wuchs der Gedanke einmal das Fliegenfischen zu testen. Einige Zeit Später stand ich dann mit einem Mitglied unserer Fliegenfischergruppe am Wasser und lies mich in die Materie einführen.

Kurze Zeit Später konnte ich meine ersten Döbel und Forellen auf Trockenfliegen fangen. Somit hat mich das Virus befallen!!!|rolleyes

Da ich die letzen Tage leider nicht ans Wasser komme, habe ich nun einmal die neuesten Beschaffungen getestet und meine ersten 2 Fliegen gebunden.

Für den Anfang finde ich sie nichtmal sooo schlecht.
Werde aber im Winter auf jedenfall an einigen Bindeabenden im Verein teilnehmen und mir die eine oder andere Technik genauer zeigen lassen.



Meine erste Fliege.......Hechelkranz ist irgendwie nichts geworden.

http://img853.*ih.us/img853/9787/fotozb.jpg
Shot at 2012-06-28


Und die 2. schon etwas schöner...
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/4103/fotoxh.jpg
Shot at 2012-06-29


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Oeschi.

Jaaaaaa, was soll man dazu sagen, mhhhh, Du hast es schon gesagt "Aller Anfang ist schwer".......
Wir habe Alle mal angefangen und lass dich durch blöde Kommentare nicht entmutigen.

Bindeabende sind ne tolle Sache, gnadenlos ausnutzen, dass sind Infos auf lau und ausserdem gibt es das WWW, da sind viele Infos zu bekommen, Youtube, Bissclip etc......  


Wünsche dir Viel Spass beim Binden und Allzeit nen strammen Faden....#h




PS: Bild von der ersten Fliege oder erste Fliege aufbewahren. Ich hab es nicht gemacht und es ärgert mich irgendwie........  nur als kleiner Tipp.....


----------



## Flifi97 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,

ich habe auch leider kein Bild von meiner ersten Fliege gemacht. Dürfte eine einfache Nymphe gewesen sein. Und zum Thema Internet: Da gibt es wirklich Infos bis zum Umfallen, da muss man erstmal was passendes finden. Aber ich habe mir das Fliegenbinden auch selbst beigebracht - bzw. bin noch dabei  - und es funktioniert. Die nächsten Fliegen werden wahrscheinlich mit jedem Muster sichtbar besser.

Ach, und Danke für die Antwort auf meine Materialfrage


----------



## Oeschi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Also gestern kam das neue Vereinsheft. Es werde wieder Wurfkurse und Bindekurse angeboten. Hab mich mal angemeldet. Info´s und Ideen auf meine gewässer zugeschnitten und erprobt für lau--- geil....:vik:.
Versuch 2 bring Fisch-soll erfüllt. Bilder werden behalten.


----------



## grxxnwxxd (29. Juli 2012)

*Bindevideo*

Hallo Jungs oder auch Mädels, wenn es hier welche gibt.
Ich habe mal ein Bindevidoe versucht.
Wer mag, möge es scihe ansehen. Ich bitte um konstruktive Kritik|wavey:
Greenwood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z6oL3k_pD0&feature=plcp#


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Greenwood.

Habe mich selber noch nie mit einem Video versucht, daher keine Erfahrung aber schon eine Menge qualitativ hochwertige gesehen. Ich finde dein Video gut und natürlich ist aller Anfang schwer aber solltest du dran bleiben, dann macht mit Sicherheit die Übung den Meister..... #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

*..... mal wieder was zusammen geschraubt....*


Hier mal für nen halben Cent...


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin!
Ich hab in den letzten Wochen ein paar neue Materialien ausprobiert, die in den entsprechenden Modellbaumagazinen angepriesen wurden. Ich muss sagen, damit ist das Fliegenbinden echt einfach. 
Bei den Garnelen: Fühler aus Speyhechel, Polarfibre oder Polarfuchs, Stielaugen (oder auch nicht), gedubbter Körper, evtl. Hechel für die Beinchen, Folie mit Mono gerippt, fertig.
Bei den Fischen: Ein paar synthetische Fasern, Folien draufkleben, UV-Kleber drüber, fertig.
Sieht gut aus und spielt gut im Wasser. Mal sehen was das Testpublikum in der Ostsee dazu sagt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Vorbereitungen für die nächste Saison laufen, bewährt Muster werden aufgestockt:

http://*ih.us/a/img72/2963/troutstalkinggoddardsed.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img515/2931/troutstalkingolivemayfl.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img819/8227/troutstalkingcaddisfly2.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img266/5417/troutstalkingsedgelatex.jpg


----------



## DavidsFishin (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

|wavey:


----------



## DavidsFishin (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

 noch ein paar


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Flatwing in pink


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das gleiche in ginger


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die geht fast immer auch in SOMMER :g


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

:g


----------



## Bonefishtrader (5. Mai 2013)

*Die "Championsflieg"*

Hier sind ein paar witzige aktuelle Fliegen. 


http://salmonidenfischer.de/?p=1150


----------



## Flifi97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Was passendes zur aktuellen Zeit  
Morgen heißt es dann ausprobieren, ob sie fangen.


----------



## Tewi (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*


----------



## Hansefly (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hey, dass CDC kenne ich....macht sich gut....


----------



## Hansefly (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Nicht neu aber fängt immer... #h


----------



## Hansefly (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

...oder "Surf Candy's" mal Ostsee gerecht........


----------



## Flifi97 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@hansefly:

Gefallen mir echt gut, deine Fliegen 
Wie verhält es sich mit dem Schwänzchen? Ist das beweglich und spielt im Wasser oder ist es starr?


----------



## Hansefly (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bei diesen Modellen ist der Schwanz relativ steif, dass kommt aber auch durch das Material (Krystal Fash)
Die Fliegen sind nach der "Popovic" Variante (Surf Candy)gebunden welche in den USA in keiner Fliegendose fehlen, da sie sehr haltbar sind auf die Jäger mit den grosser Zähnen, False Albacore, Bluefish, Stripper usw.
Meine sind auch nur ca. 8cm gross, Surf Candys sind in der Regel grösser.

Es gibt aber noch eine andere Variante, mit der ich schon sehr schöne Meerforellen gefangen habe. 
Der Tobi sieht ziemlich hässlich aus (Material ist Craft Fur)aber unter Wasser entfaltet es ein tolles Spiel.....

Hier mal ein Bildchen, dass untere wäre dann Praxis orientiert #h


----------



## Bradblackfish (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Liebe Fliegenfischerinnen & Fliegenfischer,
im Anhang befinden sich meine persönlichen drei Favoriten für den Zielfisch Bachforelle. Nach meiner Auffassung ist man mit diesen drei Fliegen das ganze Jahr über für die erfolgreiche Forellenpirsch gerüstet.

Neben detaillierten Bindeanleitungen, findet man auch praktische Tipps zum Einsatz dieser Fliegen am Wasser. Wer Interesse hat und   die Muster nachbinden möchte, findet in dem eBook Fliegenbinden & Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle alle notwendigen Tipps.






#6 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BWWY5J2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00BWWY5J2&linkCode=as2&tag=bradblackange-21


----------



## perikles (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Tewi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 203333




sehr schön und real gebunden, respekt


----------



## raptorx (12. November 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo zusammen,

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, tolle Arbeit. 

Vielen Dank an alle fürs zeigen.

Gruß David


----------



## spin-paule (18. November 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo zusammen,

starke Kunstwerke, die hier präsentiert werden. Respekt#6!!!

Ich stehe ganz am Anfang und habe erst am Wochenende entsprechendes Werkzeug erworben. Natürlich habe ich gleich losgelegt obwohl ich kaum Bindematerial habe. Aus den "Resten" kaputter Fliegen, einer Perlhuhnfeder und einer roten Leitfeder vom Bogenschießen habe ich heute meine zwei Erstlingswerke gebunden.
Angelehnt an die Alexandra eine Reiz-Goldkopfnymphe für die Döbel hier vor Ort:
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/6048/62j5.jpg 

und ein vorbildloses Etwas mit Perlhuhnhechel:
http://img833.*ih.us/img833/3872/8enn.jpg

Meine Freundin hält mich nun für vollends übergeschnappt, da ich plötzlich den gesammten Haushalt auf "Bindefähigkeit" untersuche... 

Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Hobby!

Tight lines
Paul


----------



## Hansefly (26. November 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Habe auf einer der letzten Messen was Nettes zum ausprobieren gefunden.
Das Ganze Fischchen besteht aus 2 Silikonhälften, die am Schluss mit UV oder 2 Komponentenkleber zusammen gehalten werden, Schwänzchen eingebunden und fertig.

Es gibt halt immer wieder tolle Ideen... !!!


----------



## spin-paule (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sooodele, mein erster Streamer:

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/174/g1qk.jpg

Haken: 4er Langschenkel + Goldkopf
Schwanz: Spitzenfeder aus Grizzlysattel
Körper: gelbes Dubbing + Crystal Flash in hellgrün
Zonkerstripe: Hasenfell

Habe mich nun vollends mit Binderwahnsinn angesteckt...:q

Gruß
Paul


----------



## perikles (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

winterzeit=bindezeit

es gibt ein neues projekt und eine neue fischart und eine neue region, die spezielle köder braucht
die ersten popper versuche ohne prof.popper köpfe

dieser popperkopf wurde auf diesem video gepostet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mztxc6WjOys

http://*ih.us/a/img845/3877/iurc.jpg


ein anderer kopf

http://*ih.us/a/img542/8070/3iau.jpg

marabou

http://*ih.us/a/img22/1796/ovgn.jpg


----------



## perikles (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

zwei neue popper, mit neuer bindeweise, die dinger schwimmen sehr gut und arbeiten sehr gut

http://*ih.us/a/img189/329/lzcv.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img842/8831/i2d8.jpg


----------



## fluefiske (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gute Idee,machen bestimmt mächtig Druckwellen.
Bei dem mit dem lila Schwänzchen schaut es aus,als hättest Du 4 Scheiben Leberkäs vorne drauf geschoben .

Gruß Erich


----------



## perikles (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

die dinger habe ich einfach aus dem stegreif gebunden, beim zug machen die wirklich gute spritzer und wellen und dieses plop geräusch


----------



## fluefiske (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mit diesen Streamern will ich die Hechte aus dem Winterschlaf wecken.


----------



## fluefiske (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und nächstes Jahr die Köhler und Pollacks ärgern.


----------



## fluefiske (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die dürfen auch nicht fehlen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,

hier mal ne Fliege fürs kommende Frühjahr #6. Habe gerade nen Schwarm davon gebunden. Ist ne Wire Western Coachman.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Neuanderdonau (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das Ergebnis der letzten Stunde....


----------



## Neuanderdonau (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Streamer unter UV Licht.


----------



## Neuanderdonau (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Normal Licht


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi, 
anbei Bild einer einfachen und schnell zu bindenden Trockenen.


----------



## perikles (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

für mein neues projekt brauche ich auch garnelen

hier ein paar Garnelen

zwei versionen
einmal mit kurzen büschel
http://*ih.us/a/img593/6042/o3et.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img513/8236/5mni.jpg



mit langem

http://*ih.us/a/img542/8279/1th8.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img600/2258/8oz4.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img5/568/7cgl.jpg




von oben

http://*ih.us/a/img593/9536/gqlr.jpg


----------



## perikles (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

der crazy charly

http://*ih.us/a/img689/1487/2lf8.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img34/4206/7jm3.JPG

http://*ih.us/a/img706/8206/buyz.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img401/5170/im0h.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img843/434/0ffq.jpg


----------



## perikles (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

nochmal einen crazy charly gebunden
http://*ih.us/a/img34/7792/ijwq.JPG

4 clouser minnows, aber leider nicht mit den orignal materialien

http://*ih.us/a/img843/4222/olwn.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img827/4959/2d48.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img809/711/9ucc.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img12/4043/szys.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img545/1254/tckh.jpg


und zwei gurgler für tarpon

http://*ih.us/a/img836/9831/a486.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img854/5366/q41l.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img24/382/ad5j.jpg


----------



## Donald84 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Perikles: was möchtest du denn mit den Fliegen beangeln?


----------



## perikles (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hast eine pn


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@ Perikles,

könntest Du bitte deine Bilder vor dem Hochladen bearbeiten und verkleinern. Wenn man kein richtig schnelles Internet zur Verfügung hat, sind solche Bildformate eine echte Qual (Ladezeit). 12*9 cm und 250 dpi reichen locker 

Denk bitte mal drüber nach (auch für andere Foren)

Danke !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## perikles (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

servus steff-peff, bei image shaker habe ich sie schon auf 800x600 gestellt bei 640x480 sind sie zu unscharf, aber ab und zu werden die bilder bei image shake nicht auf dieses format wiedergegeben

gruss markus


----------



## perikles (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

3 deceivers einmal trocken und nass, kein original, meine version,

http://*ih.us/a/img9/5116/ox3f.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img547/9527/wv4r.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img7/6275/1f9o.jpg


nass

http://*ih.us/a/img842/3746/xq91.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img268/7892/wf9g.JPG

http://*ih.us/a/img513/2875/ugie.jpg


----------



## Rosi (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin ihr, hier sind mal welche für das Belly. Leuchten unter Schwarzlicht und hoffentlich wissen die Fische das zu würdigen.|supergri


----------



## Hansen fight (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Fliegen habt Ihr 
Meine ersten Versuche zeige ich euch lieber nicht 
Aber die hier sind doch nicht so schlecht ?
Konstruktive Kommentare oder Kritik erwünscht.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Flyfisher1 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe auch ein Muster zum Besten zu geben:
Parachute Exzellent = Große Hechel auf kleinem Haken

 Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass irgendwann nur noch große Hecheln auf  einem Hahnenskalp übrig sind. Was tun mit diesen großen " Schlappen " außer  Streamer zu binden? Irgendwann hat man auch genügend Streamer.  
Meine Überlegung geht dahin, die mittleren Größen, die für Streamer eventuell  zu klein, für Trockenfliegen, aber schon zu groß sind, zu verarbeiten. Bei  meinen Versuchen kam ich auf eine äußerst einfach Lösung. Ich nenne das  Ergebnis:  
Parachute Exzellent. Eine Parachute - Fliege aus einer einzigen Hechel.  
*Bindematerial.* 
*Haken:* Größe nach der Größe der zu imitierenden Fliege  wählen  
*Hechel:* Hahn Größe 2 X 12 und größer  
*Bindegarn:* in Hechelfarbe oder schwarz  
*Rippung:* Boulliondraht  
*Bindeweise:* 
Grundwicklung aufbringen, am Hakenbogen. Den Boulliondraht und die Hechel,mit  dem unteren Ende, einbinden. Das Bindegarn bis zu der Stelle vorwinden, an  welcher der Flügel stehen soll, und mit halbem Stich festlegen.Die Hechel  palmerartig bis zum Bindegarn vorwinden und abfangen.Die Hechelfiebern Richtung  Öhr nach vorne streichen, dabei einige Fiebern als Schwänzchen stehen lassen ,es  hilft,vorher die Finger etwas an zu feuchten. Die nach Vorne gestrichenen  Hechelfiebern mit dem Bindegarn abfangen und dabei nach Oben ziehen. Den  Bouilliondraht als Rippung bis zur Flügelbasis winden und festlegen .Die  Hechelfiebern ohne die Federspitze senkrecht hochziehen und mit Achterschlingen  in der senkrechten Position fixieren.Die Hechelspitze um die Basis der  aufgestellten Hechelfieber wickeln, abfangen und mit dem Kopfknoten abschließen.  Knoten und Hechelbasis von Unten lackieren.
*Demo:* zur besseren Ansicht, habe ich die Fliege auf einen  10er Haken 4X lang gebunden.
Das Ergebnis ist auf einem 12er oder 14er normalen Trockenhaken entsprechend  besser vom Erscheinungsbild, da die Hechelfiebern dichter stehen.​


----------



## rxstx rxt (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin Nobby. Wahrscheinlich hast Du vergessen das Bild einzustellen. Es würde mich interessieren, Deine Fliege auch zu sehen.
Danke für die Beschreibung!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo  André, gib einfach, flyfisherlive, in google ein, da findest du alle meine Bilder. Ich versuche mal das Bild hier rein zu bringen. Wird aber noch etwas dauern. Habe i.M. nicht die Zeit dazu, das raus zu tüfteln.
Gruß Nobby


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*





Hallo Andre' habe jetz mal, auf Grafik einfügen geklickt? 
Mal sehen ob es hilft. Ansonsten die Bildsequenzen in meinem Blog.
Gruß Nobby


----------



## rxstx rxt (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Nobby, jetzt habe ich es mir in Deinem Blog angesehen. Interessante Idee!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Andre' Not macht erfinderisch. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre festgestellt, dass, Fliegen welche tief im Oberflächenfilm liegen, viel besser genommen werden, als Jene, die hoch aufschwimmen. Durch die spezielle Bindeweise der 
Parachute - Exzelent, steht ja ein Teil der Hechel, senkrecht nach oben, was die Sichtigkeit der Fliege, trotz tiefer Schwimmlage, erhöht.
Man wird nicht jünger und die Sehfähigkeit nicht besser. So ist eine          " Sichthechel " für Einige von uns, unverzichtbar.
Gruß Nobby


----------



## rxstx rxt (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ähm, ja! Ich hörte auch bereits von Scheidungen  zwischen Nah- und Fernsicht und ähnlichem...:g


----------



## spin-paule (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Nobby,

ist ja ein Wahnsinns-Blog#r (http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/)
Habe hier und da seit langem darin gelesen und viel daraus gelernt... wusste nur nicht, dass es dein Werk ist. Sehr umfassend und absolut empfehlenswert! Vielen Dank!

Tight lines
Paul


----------



## perikles (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

kann mich nur anschliessen fettes lob auch von mir, und hier anglerboard fallst du durch deinen hoflichen und fairen ton auf,


----------



## Flyfisher1 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Paul, Hallo Perikles, da werde ich ja ganz rot und verlegen.
Wie Ihr ja sicher gemerkt habt, bin ich nicht so der Selbsdarsteller.
Bleibe lieber anonym, so weit das möglich ist. Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wie viele Affen es unter den " Fliegefischern " gibt. In 40 Jahren Scenezugehörigkeit, lernt man die tollsten Exemplare kennen.
Zugegeben, die Mehrzahl der Kollegen, sind lauter nette und proppere Leute. Aber wie es im Leben so ist, ein paar Krümel zuviel Salz, verderben den ganzen Eintopf. 
Mir macht es Freude, den Einsteigern zu helfen, und immer mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen, soweit mir möglich.
Zur Zeit geht mir das Thema Huchenzopf nicht aus dem Kopf. Sobald ich ein entsprechendes Muster, welches sich leicht mit der Fliegerute werfen lässt und auch noch gut spielt, entwickelt habe, hört Ihr von mir.


----------



## perikles (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hahaha, da reichen mir meine 3 jahre vollkommen aus, die erfahrungen hier und in einem fliegenfischerforum + die EWF haben mir gezeigt welche voegeln als fliegenfischer umeinander fliegen, naturlich nicht alle, aber sehr viele


----------



## florianparske (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo liebe Tüddelgemeinde,

da ich mich entschlossen habe, dieses Jahr Hecht und Barsch mit der Fliegenrute zu fangen, habe ich ein wenig eingekauft (8er Outfit und Bindematerial) und dann natürlich versucht, ein paar fängige Streamer zu binden...

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit ein paar Schuppenträger überlisten kann...

Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gern willkommen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## spin-paule (10. März 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Klasse getüddelt, Florian#r Wünsche dir viel Erfolg damit!



Dieses Jahr möchte ich auch gezielt auf Barsch gehen und habe folgende Ideen verwirklicht:







Und da demnächst die Große Maifliege ihren Schlupf beginnen wird, habe ich mich erstmals an der Danica versucht:







Sie sind etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich wollte erstmal grundsätzlich das Prinzip verstehen und zudem fehlt mir bisher ein geeigneter Schaumstoff für den Körper. Das vorhandene Material ist viel zu großporig und wenn ich kleinere Sektionen damit abbinde, schaut das Ganze sehr unförmig aus.
Mal in die Runde:
Was verwendet ihr für Schaumstoff? Gibt es "Baumarktalternativen"?

Schöne Grüße 
Paul


----------



## Mikesch (10. März 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ... Mal in die Runde:
> Was verwendet ihr für Schaumstoff? Gibt es "Baumarktalternativen"? ...


Versuche es mit Moosgummiplatten aus dem Bastelbedarf.

M. E. sind die Barschfliegen zu lang, Überstand nach dem Hakenbogen max. 1/3 der Schenkellänge.
Abe Sie können trotzdem fangen.


----------



## florianparske (10. März 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe für meine wenigen Maifliegen, die ich je gebunden habe, Moosgummiplatten verwendet...


----------



## spin-paule (10. März 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



mikesch schrieb:


> Versuche es mit Moosgummiplatten aus dem Bastelbedarf.
> 
> M. E. sind die Barschfliegen zu lang, Überstand nach dem Hakenbogen max. 1/3 der Schenkellänge.
> Abe Sie können trotzdem fangen.



Danke für das Feedback#6 und für den Tipp mit dem Moosgummi.


----------



## twitch (9. Juni 2014)

Hier der Enrico Puglisi Baitfish, gebunden mit Bucktail und Fuchsfell.
Konnte damit gestern 12 Zander verhaften.


----------



## twitch (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*




Gebunden mit selbst gefärbtem Fuchsfell (Ostereierfarben).


----------



## twitch (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

#12 Dryfly


----------



## ricky9187 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

hi hätte gerne eure Meinung zu meiner Creation.


----------



## dreampike (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo, schauen soweit doch ganz fängig aus. Am besten Du machst bald  eine repräsentative Umfrage bei der Zielgruppe, dann weißt Du es ganz genau!
Wolfgang


----------



## ricky9187 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hallo, schauen soweit doch ganz fängig aus. Am besten Du machst bald  eine repräsentative Umfrage bei der Zielgruppe, dann weißt Du es ganz genau!
> Wolfgang



An welche Zielgruppe dachtest du..
ich dachte naja gebundene fliegen im Board-Fliegen


----------



## WK1956 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> An welche Zielgruppe dachtest du..
> ich dachte naja gebundene fliegen im Board-Fliegen


hmm, ich denke, er meint du solltest die Forellen befragen ;-)


----------



## ricky9187 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

oh manchmal haben die so einen fiesen dialekt.
Grenz Wasser königlicher Freistaat Bayern und das andere.
und darum wollt ich erst euch fragen


----------



## dreampike (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Dein Angebot sich an folgende Zielgruppen richtet:
- Bachforellen
- Seeforellen
- Meerforellen
- Bach- und Seesaiblinge
- Aitel (Döbel)
- Barsch
- Rapfen
- Wolfsbarsch
- Makrele
...
Eine repräsentative Umfrage am entsprechenden Gewässer wird Dir Gewissheit darüber bringen, inwiefern Deine Produkte von der Zielgruppe angenommen werden oder nicht. Schließlich gilt insbesondere beim Fliegenbinden: Wer fängt, hat recht. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## ricky9187 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

das is doch mal was.
mich intressierte eure meinnung in sachen aussehen.vll. noch tipps von erfahrenen bindern.
ismanning is richtung flughafen.
wie ist das fischereirecht in münchen.


----------



## dreampike (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Ricky, 

in und um Ismaning sind die besten und fischreichsten Gewässer meist in Vereinshand und es werden kaum Tageskarten ausgegeben. Es gibt ein paar Baggerseen und Weiher und natürlich den Ismaninger Speichersee, der ist allerdings hauptsächlich für das Spinnfischen auf Hechte interessant. 
Nochmal zu Deinen Fliegen, wie gesagt, die sehen ordentlich und fängig aus, mehr kann ich dazu auch als erfahrener Fliegenbinder nicht sagen, ohne sie ausprobiert oder zumindest mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Und mein Tipp mit der Umfrage war so gemeint, dass es völllig egal ist, wie irgendein Fliegenbindeprofi Deine Fliegen beurteilt. Viel wichtiger ist, ob Du mit Deinen Fliegen Fische fängst. Es sei denn, Du beabsichtigst mit den Fliegen bei einem Fliegenbindewettbewerb teilzunehmen. Aber ich hoffe mal, dass Du Fliegen bindest, um damit zu fischen und nicht um andere damit zu beeindrucken!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. März 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal eine Emergervariante

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Rosi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> hi hätte gerne eure Meinung zu meiner Creation.


Moin zu dir, den Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnst du erst, wenn du das Ende des Fadens unter der Lackierung des Köpfchens verschwinden läßt. (im feuchten Lack mit den Fingern leicht andrücken, dann noch mal über lackieren) 

Die Forellen wird es nicht stören)


----------



## ricky9187 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Moin zu dir und alle Achtung#6
Da bekommt man Lust auch wieder mal was zu binden, zu fotografieren und zu zeigen. Es ist 12 Jahre her, als Mario den Thread eröffnete.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe gerade einen Fellspider gebunden. Kam mir in den Sinn, da ich von einem Kürschner vor einiger Zeit einige Fellreste bekommen habe. Ich denke, der Ansatz hat Potential.

Ist ein Handyphoto, hatte keine Lust, mehr Aufwand zu treiben.

So long
Steff


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal die "72er" als Nachbau: 





















Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ne Parachute aus Unterfranken
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gruß Steff-Peff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hab die letzten Tage auch ein bisschen gebunden, soll ja langsam wärmer werden . Ist von allem etwas dabei, Eintagsfliege, Bubblesedge, Aufsteiger, Nymphe und Nassfliege.


----------



## Heimdall (9. März 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Streamer und Popper


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wenn mal gar nix geht ist das ein sicherer Entschneiderer .


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hab die letzten Tage auch ein bisschen gebunden, soll ja langsam wärmer werden . Ist von allem etwas dabei, Eintagsfliege, Bubblesedge, Aufsteiger, Nymphe und Nassfliege.



Die Bubblesedge sieht sehr interessant aus. Gibt´s da eine Anleitung ;+ Wäre prima 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

@Steff-Peff :

Guggle mal nach "Davie Mc Phail Bubble Sedge". War irgendwo auf youtube zu finden.
 Der CDC Flügel bringt halt viel Schwimmfähigkeit, und deshalb kann man auf eine Hechel verzichten.

Mc Phail bindet ja auch viele Aufsteiger mit einer CDC Bubble. Im Sommer sind das manchmal wahre Fangmaschinen, unbedingt mal ausprobieren. 

btw: schöne Parachute, für Gr 20 brauchts schon eine ruhige Hand #6.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Hanjupp-0815,

das Video von Davie Mc Phail ist Klasse ... Danke für den Tipp.
Wird nachgebunden.

Für die 20er Para brauche ich vor allem ne Brille |bigeyes

So long
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hiho,
Ich hab da ein sehr schönes Video eines skand. Fliegenfischers gefunden. Er bindet Heringsimitationen auf 1er Haken. 
Nu gibts in meinen Bächen natürlich keine Heringe, deshalb hab ichs mal auf 8er Baitfishhaken als Elritzenimi probiert.

Statt Coq de Leon habe ich Federn aus nem billigen indischen Balg verwendet, wichtig ist eigentlich nur das langfaserige, durchscheinende Dubbing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGFx7w9xOtY


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. April 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehen Klasse aus #6


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke !
Kann sie leider erst im Mai ausprobieren weil wir noch Schonzeit haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. April 2016)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

In Bayern dürfen wir seit 01.03. auf Bafos.
War aber auch erst 4 mal kurz am Bach.

So long 
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hiho,
bin grade am binden weil mir so langsam die Munition ausgeht.
Vielleicht tut dem Thread ein Puschelchen ja gut.
Hydropsyche auf Haken Gr 12


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Hanjupp,
schönes Muster. 

Ich habe heute meine erste Mucke mit Vinylbody gezwirbelt. Nicht perfekt, aber der Anfang ist gemacht :m
Muß mir nun erst mal ne gebogene Nadel besorgen |supergri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schön !
Schon gefischt damit ? gibt es nicht recht viele Fehlbisse bei Äsche oder Döbel wegen der langen Schwanzfäden ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Noch ungefischt. Glaube nicht, dass es vermehrt Fehlbisse geben wird, da die Microfibets recht biegsam sind. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sich die Fische am Thorax orientieren.

Hätte sie gerne morgen getestet, aber es ziehen gerade wieder Regenfronten durch. Da wird es schwer mit Trockenfliegen :r

Bei uns gibt es keine Döbel in der Strecke und nur auf einem 250 m langen Stück Äschen. Von daher ist die Bafo der Zielfisch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ah ok, Schwimmlage ist natürlich phänomenal bei so nem Muster und Parachutehechel ist immer gut weil die sich auch mit Wf Schnüren noch sanft servieren lassen.
Die wird ihre Liebhaber finden .

Ich fragte nach weil vor allem Döbel und manchmal auch Äschen hoch kommen, sich ein Stück mit treiben lassen, und dann die Klappe öffnen um die Fliege anzusaugen. 
Dann könnte es bei so langen Schwanzfäden Kollisionen vorm Maul geben und der Fisch lässt aus, bzw. was noch blöder wäre, man zieht im die Fliege weg.

Bei Forellen natürlich kein Problem weil die entweder voll nehmen oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich werde berichten, wie sie sich macht. Evtl. habe ich die nächste Zeit Gelegenheit, in einem Wasser mit reichlich Döbeln zu fischen. Ist dann aber auch noch die Frage, ob sie da Hunger auf meine Probanten haben.
Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe 2 Vinyl-Muster getestet. Zum einen die eingestellte im Parachutestil und dann noch eine etwas größere als Comparandum mit zusätzlicher Hechel.
Schwammen beide sehr gut und haben sich sofort richtig ausgerichtet. 
Leider war wegen des Hochwassers keine Oberflächenaktivität, aber den Freischwimmer haben sie schon mal.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier nun mein vierter Prototyp. Das Vinyl ist doch recht einfach zu verarbeiten.

Hoffentlich ergibt sich 2017  noch die Gelegenheit, die Muster richtig zu testen. 

So long
Steff


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht super aus. #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke !


----------



## fluefiske (8. August 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht gut aus,schwimmt mit Sicherheit wie ein Korken,ist in der Dämmerung noch sichtbar, und die Fische freuen sich in der Maifliegenzeit auf diesen Happen #6.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier was ganz einfaches: http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/fotw2/090803fotw.php

Gruß
Steff


----------



## renrök (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Fängt ganz bestimmt#6


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich finde, deine Fliege sieht noch besser aus als das Muster! Alle Achtung #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke, aber ich habe es eigentlich nur etwas schmaler gebunden 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal ein sehr beliebtes Muster (Rehhaarsedge in Gr. 14), allerdings mit einer Grizzlyhechel, statt einer braunen. 
Davon binde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Schwarm.

Sonst niemand am Binden ?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Noch ne andere Variante:


----------



## fluefiske (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne,fängige Dauerschwimmer #6.
Hast Du eigentlich eine Lösung gefunden, um den UV - Lack zu härten ?
Wenn nicht,kann ich Dir aus meiner Erfahrung ein paar Zeilen schreiben.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Schöne,fängige Dauerschwimmer #6.
> Hast Du eigentlich eine Lösung gefunden, um den UV - Lack zu härten ?
> Wenn nicht,kann ich Dir aus meiner Erfahrung ein paar Zeilen schreiben.
> 
> Gruß Erich



Hallo Erich, 
Du meinst die UV-Pampe aus dem FFF ? Nein #c, da hat bisher keiner ne brauchbare Lösung preisgegeben. Ich hatte die Probe von Meefischle und habe getestet, diese mit dem Deer Creek UV-Pointer zu aktivieren ... hat damit überhaupt nicht angezogen |bigeyes ! 
Wenn Du ne Lösung hast ... gerne #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## poldi82 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne Lösung hast ... gerne #6



Google Mal nach BLUFIXX


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Poldi82,
Danke für den Tipp. 
Hast Du mit dem Zeug schon Fliegen gebunden ? Wie läßt es sich verarbeiten ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## poldi82 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Steff,

Ich selbst hab noch nie Fliegen gebunden. Nen Bekannter nutzt das aber dafür und ist begeistert, auch aufgrund der Farbauswahl. Ich selbst bin da zu grobmotorisch für...

Es bleibt flüssig, bis das Licht angeht. Gibt auch Produktvideos dazu.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## fluefiske (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Steff,

ich habe auch schon viele Fliegen gebunden,aber noch keine mit transparentem Kopf und 3D Augen.
Natürlich habe ich alle Register gezogen und das Internet links gemacht bez. UV - Lack und entsprechende Lampe.Gerade hier ist die Auswahl gewaltig und verwirrend - den Werbeaussagen glaube ich sowieso nicht.
Also habe ich den Bindeprofi Mario ( Marios Fliegendose ) angerufen und mich aufklären lassen.
Für kleine Köpfchen reichen die recht günstigen Laser Pointer.
Will man aber gewappnet sein für grössere Köpfe,sollte man zu einer guten UV - Lampe greifen,die stark genug ist,in ein paar Sekunden den Kopf zu härten.
Also habe ich mir UV Acryllack bestellt und die UV - Lampe :

Bug Bond UV Lampe Professionel

Um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen,braucht man entsprechend starke Batterien,es wurden diese :

Energizer Ultimate Lithium Mignon AA

Ein grosser Vorteil bei der Herstellung der Köpfe ist natürlich ein drehbarer Bindestock.

So ausgerüstet habe ich einige Streamer für den Urlaub in Norwegen gebunden,um die Pollacks zu überlisten.
Das Binden hat grossen Spaß gemacht,denn das Fixieren der 3D Augen und das Formen des Kopfes funktionierte auf Anhieb.Innerhalb weniger Sekunden war der Kopf hart und trocken - kein Kleben.

Gruß Erich


----------



## fluefiske (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Tatwerkzeuge :


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Poldi82, 
Danke für die Infos !

Hallo fluefiske, 
auch Dir vielen Dank. Mir ging es im FFF um den dort benannten UV-Lack und die Tatsache, dass man ihn scheinbar nicht so leicht aushärten kann.
Ich selbst verwende Deer Creek Lack und Lampe, was super funktioniert. Der Lack ist in max. 4 Sekunden komplett ausgehärtet und weist auch keinen klebenden Film auf, wie so manch anderes Markenprodukt. Ein Faktor ist auf jeden Fall die Wellenlänge der Lampe. 
Ich würde den Laserpointer von DC übrigens nicht als recht günstig bezeichnen und wegen der Intensität jederzeit wieder einen Pointer kaufen 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachten 2017 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Heute mal ne kleine Serie mit 3mm Tungstenperle für die neue Saison fertig gemacht. Einfach, aber fängig :g 
Der verschobene Kopf in der Mitte wurde inzwischen korrigiert.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Supapupa-Muster in Gr. 16 mit Flashbody


----------



## drehteufel (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



> Supapupa-Muster in Gr. 16 mit Flashbody



Schönes Muster, danke für‘s Zeigen.
Wird die Hechel normal nicht oben und unten gestutzt, sodass die Fliege flach im Film liegt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie dann nicht besonders gut zu sehen ist, zumindest für den Angler. #c
Davon ab-so welche muss ich mir unbedingt binden, könnte was für Slowenien sein und ich mag Muster, die einfach zu binden sind und trotzdem fangen. 
Macht sich der Flashbody positiv bei der Fängigkeit bemerkbar?


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Schönes Muster, danke für‘s Zeigen.
> Wird die Hechel normal nicht oben und unten gestutzt, sodass die Fliege flach im Film liegt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie dann nicht besonders gut zu sehen ist, zumindest für den Angler. #c
> Davon ab-so welche muss ich mir unbedingt binden, könnte was für Slowenien sein und ich mag Muster, die einfach zu binden sind und trotzdem fangen.
> Macht sich der Flashbody positiv bei der Fängigkeit bemerkbar?



Hallo Drehteufel,
diese Muster sind so oder so schlecht zu sehen |rolleyes Da orientiere ich mich oft am Ende der Fliegenschnur und setze den Anhieb, wenn es an der vermuteten Position der Fliege steigt.

Ich stutze die Hechel nicht, sondern forme die unteren Fibern beim Fetten nach außen. Dies hat in etwa den gleichen Effekt.

Ob sich der Flashbody auf die Fängigkeit auswirkt, kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich heute die ersten Prototypen davon gebunden habe. Aber prinzipiell zählen Supa Pupas und Griffith Gnats etc. zu meinen erfolgreichsten Fliegen.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## drehteufel (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Steff,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung.
Griffith‘s Gnats habe ich auch ein paar, allerdings in Größe 20 oder so...da ist das Anknoten für mich schon eine kleine Herausforderung. |evil:
Die Superpupa wird aber auf jeden Fall getestet, erstmal mit oliv-braunem und gelb-braunem Körper.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Marco,
mit der Supa Pupa und ähnlichen Mustern machst Du sicher nichts falsch. Zur Sichtbarkeit binden manche eine Sichthilfe ein. Ich binde mal eine und stell sie ein.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier mal ein schnelles Muster. Man könnte die Sichthilfe sogar noch ein wenig weiter hinten einbinden, aber ich wollte da die Farbtrennung machen.
Cheers 
Steff


----------



## drehteufel (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schönes Bild, danke dafür. Das mit der Sichthilfe werde ich testen, das sollte funktionieren.
Hast Du eine favorisierte Körperfarbe?


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Marco,
farblich habe ich keine spezielle Variante, aber ein schwarzer Body ist immer in der Dose. Ansonsten hatte ich schon braune, sandfarbene, olive, rote, gelbe Bodies mit Hecheln in braun, schwarz, weiß, grizzly ... gebunden.
Binde Dir einfach ein paar Muster zum Testen. 
Dabei sein könnten:
roter B mit schwarzer H, 
gelber B mit schwarzer H,
schwarzer B mit grizzly H,
oliver B mit brauner H.
Damit hast Du sicher eine gute Basis.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier eine graue Fliege in Gr. 14 für die Zeit, wenn  wieder kleine, graue Eintagsfliegen schwärmen. Bisher hatte ich dann nie  was Passendes zur Hand. 
Da ich kein feines, graues Dub hatte, habe ich  graues Hare´s Dub verwendet. Ist zwar etwas gröber, wird die Fische aber sicher nicht stören.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## renrök (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Wie immer von dir gewohnt eine geile Fliege#6

Werde die Tage mal meine Favoriten ablichten und hier einstellen.
Wobei ich in erster Linie auf die Superpupa setze, was trocken angeht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



renrök schrieb:


> Wie immer von dir gewohnt eine geile Fliege#6
> 
> Werde die Tage mal meine Favoriten ablichten und hier einstellen.
> Wobei ich in erster Linie auf die Superpupa setze, was trocken angeht.



Ja, mach mal. Ich freu mich drauf #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Bei meinen Hunden stand der Fellwechsel an, also hab ich nach tradtionellen Fliegenmustern gesucht, die mit Hundehaar gebunden werden. Ich bin bei der walisischen Dogsbody hängen geblieben. 




Ich muss noch üben. Bisher hab ich nur einfachste Nymphen gebunden. Das war meine erste Trockenfliege.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. April 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Fliege, lediglich die Hechel ist etwas zu lang. 
Du brauchst auch keine speziellen Muster für Hundehaar. 
Binde, was damit passt. 
Speziell Nymphen und Nassfliegen sollten dafür bestens geeignet sein.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke schön fur die Tipps. Ich binde sonst auch einfach alles zusammen, wie es mir gefällt. Bei dieser Fliege wollte ich halt mal ein klassisches Muster möglichst originalgetreu nachbinden. Die Hecheln könnten in der Tat etwas kürzer sein, beim Test gestern hat die Fliege aber dennoch prima funktioniert. Allerdings haben sich nur ein paar Lauben dafür interessiert, denen der 12er Haken ein bisschen zu groß war.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Dübel schrieb:


> Ich binde sonst auch einfach alles zusammen, wie es mir gefällt.
> Allerdings haben sich nur ein paar Lauben dafür interessiert, denen der 12er Haken ein bisschen zu groß war.



Geht mir genau so. Ich binde nur ab und zu ein paar Muster nach Anleitung, aber 90% sind Eigenkreationen.

Wenn Du die Lauben mal wirklich erwischen willst, fische eine kleine Spider, so Gr. 18. Damit hat es bei mir dann immer geklappt #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Ich binde nur ab und zu ein paar Muster nach Anleitung, aber 90% sind Eigenkreationen.
> 
> Wenn Du die Lauben mal wirklich erwischen willst, fische eine kleine Spider, so Gr. 18. Damit hat es bei mir dann immer geklappt #6
> 
> ...



Lauben hab ich schon erwischt, aber danke für den Spider-Tipp. Ich will eh ein paar alte Bavaria-Fliegen nachbinden, die im Grunde genommen einfache Spider sind. Beim Fliegenfischen auf Lauben sag ich immer, man muss anschlagen bevor die Laube weiß, dass sie die Fliege nehmen will.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mit den kleinen Kerlen hatte ich schon Erlebnisse, die mich fast wahnsinnig gemacht haben. Selbst auf 18er Trockene fast 100% Fehlbisse. Mit Spidern dann fast volle Bissverwertung.
Auch Äschen lieben Spidermuster, zumindest bei uns, wenn sie selektiv im Oberflächenfilm fressen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*














So, ich hab jetzt mal probiert, zwei Bavaria Fliegen nachzubinden. Die Püttlach in Größe 14 und die Streitberg in Größe 18 (mein Gott, ist das ein Gefummel, nichts für Anfänger wie mich) jeweils in zwei verschiedenen Farben.
Das letzt Bild zeigt eine kleine Raupenimitation. Beim letzten Fliegenfischen habe ich zwei Fische entnommen, die die Bäuche randvoll mit kleinen grünen Raupen hatten. Mal sehen ob das kleine Räupchen fängig ist ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Dübel,
 wenn es bei Euch so ein Aufkommen an Raupen gibt, teste doch auch mal diese Bindeweise: http://www.swedneckflyfishing.com/foamcaterpillar_steps.htm
Die Beinchen würde ich mir sparen, aber die Hechel kommt gut.

 So binden viele die extented bodies für ihre Maifliegen.

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## Dübel (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal probieren. Danke für den Link! 
Unsere kleinen grünen Raupen hier waren allerdings zum einen wirklich klein und zum anderen auch von der Form her sehr unauffällig. Meine Imitation ist am 12er Haken fast noch zu groß. Die Farbe des verwendeten Gummihandschuhs passt dafür fast perfekt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sind es solche ? Hat heute an der Watweste gehangen und war etwa 1,5 - 2cm lang.
 Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, so sahen die ungefähr aus.


----------



## Dübel (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Regnitz ist kein klassisches Fliegenfischgewässer. 
Bachflohkrebse gibt es aber reichlich. Heute Abend wird getestet, ob dieser hier fängt ...




... Test war erfolgreich. Einen Hasel gefangen und eine Bachforelle verloren.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Petri zu den Fischen !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gestern ne schwarze Rackelhanen gebunden und probegefischt. War aber nachmittags bei der aktuellen Hitze und dem grellen Sonnenschein nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.
Werde es noch mal abends damit versuchen, dann sollte es besser klappen. Eins ist aber schon sicher ... sie schwimmt hervorragend :vik:


----------



## Dübel (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Na wenn die nicht fängt! Sehr schön!


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Mal sehen. Gestern ging nichts, aber auch auf andere Trockene nicht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Habe mal ein neues Material getestet --> Moose Mane. Gebunden habe ich damit eine gefakte PT 
Läßt sich super verarbeiten und ist stabiler wie Fasenfibern.
 Ursprünglich hatte ich es für die Schwänzchen von Maifliegen geordert.
Cheers 

Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Und hier noch ein Streamer für die etwas größeren Fettflossen bei uns. Die kann man mit herkömmlichen Mucken nicht mehr reizen.


----------



## Dübel (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Fliegen! 
Ich hab diese Woche endlich mal Gelegenheit, meine Fliegen in der Fränkischen Schweiz zu testen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Dübel,
wo geht´s denn in der fränkischen Schweiz hin ? Wiesent ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich geh ein bisschen an die Püttlach. Viel Zeit hab ich dort nicht, aber die ein oder andere Fliege werde ich wohl aufs Wasser bekommen ... natürlich das Bavaria-Muster Püttlach!


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

An der Püttlach war ich auch schon, genauer gesagt an der Strecke in Pottenstein. Klein und anspruchsvoll, aber sehr schön gelegen.


----------



## Dübel (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Genau dort bin ich jetzt drei Tage auf dem Campingplatz. Viel Zeit zum Fischen werde ich aber nicht haben. Ein kleiner Bericht folgt ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

freu mich drauf !


----------



## Dübel (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*







In der Tat ist die Püttlach bei Pottenstein nicht ganz einfach zu befischen. Ich hatte auch nur ein Stunde am frühen Nachmittag Zeit. Keine steigenden Forellen waren zu sehen, die kamen erst am späteren Abend, also hab ich es mit Goldkopfnymphen versucht. Ich konnte zwar etliche Fische sehen, die angebotenen Nymphen fanden die aber ziemlich unattraktiv. 
In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich dann die recht große und grobe Nassfliege angebunden und an den Krautfahnen entlang gezupft. Das war des Rätsels Lösung. Gleich beim zweiten Wurf schoss eine schöne 33er Bachforelle aus ihrer Deckung, die ich schnell in den Kescher manövrieren konnte. Danach hatte ich noch zwei Fehlbisse und den ein oder anderen Interessenten, der die Fliege wenigstens kurz verfolgt hat. Die Stunde war schnell vorbei, aber wenigstens konnte ich eine Fisch mit einer vorher noch nicht getesten Fliege fangen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Dübel schrieb:


> In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich dann die recht große und grobe Nassfliege angebunden und an den Krautfahnen entlang gezupft. Das war des Rätsels Lösung.


 
 Dann ist die ja durch Fängigkeit geadelt, mit Deiner Erlaubnis kopier ich die mal, und sieht auch sehr Buggy aus. Kannst Du ein oder zwei Hinweise zur Bindeweise geben?

 Manchmal sinds offenbar die Kuriositäten, die fangen. Vor zwei Tagen bin ich in einen späten, sparsamen Schlupf recht großer, fahler Eintagsfliegen geraten (Nur welche- für Danica ists zu spät, oder?) und alle meine Kleinfliegen wurden ignoriert- Es gab dann noch einen Fisch auf ein verrückt großes Monstrum mit Federflügeln, eher ein Bindeexperiment das eigentlich nie das Vorfach sehen sollte.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,


ich hatte mal in Österreich auf eine ähnliche wie Dübel guten Erfolg. Sah fast genauso aus, hatte nur noch zusätzlich eine rote "Kehle".


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Dübel,
Petri zur Bafo. Die Püttlach ist in dem Bereich ja aktuell ganz schön verkrautet.


Ich hätte präzisieren müßen, dass ich in der Strecke der goldenen Krone in Pottenstein gefischt habe. Da muß man allerdings Übernachtungsgast sein, um eine Karte zu bekommen.


Cheers
Steff


----------



## Dübel (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich hatte eine Tageskarte für die Hausstrecke vom Campingplatz "Bärenschlucht". Die Karte gibt es ebenfalls nur für Campinggäste. 1 km Krautfahne an Krautfahne. Unterhalb des Platzes gibt es noch eine doppelt so lange Strecke, die frei verkäuflich ist. 

Die Fliege ist ganz einfach gebunden. Ein großer Nymphenhaken, schwarzes Garn, roter Draht, roter Wollfaden, dunkle Hechel. Alles ist ganz einfach und schnell zusammengewickelt. 
An der 0.18er Vorfachspitze durchbricht sie sofort die Wasseroberfläche und schwebt dann schön. Die Bisse kamen sofort nach dem Eintauchen der Fliege.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Dübel schrieb:


> Die Fliege ist ganz einfach gebunden. Ein großer Nymphenhaken, schwarzes Garn, roter Draht, roter Wollfaden, dunkle Hechel. Alles ist ganz einfach und schnell zusammengewickelt.
> An der 0.18er Vorfachspitze durchbricht sie sofort die Wasseroberfläche und schwebt dann schön. Die Bisse kamen sofort nach dem Eintauchen der Fliege.


 
 Vielen lieben Dank für das Rezept, fast genauso hatte ich sie nachgebunden (F16 #12, rotes Antronschwänzchen, Körper mit schwarzem Antrondubbing, gepalmerte Hennenhechel, Kupferdraht, ein bisschen dunkles Glitzerdubbing als Köpfchen). Du musst sie natürlich noch auf einen Namen taufen, immerhin hat sie gafangen.
 Wer weiss, vielleicht wird sie auch bei meinen krautigen Tieflandbächen zum Erfolg führen- und wenn ich brav bin und mit ein bisschen Glück komm ich morgen schon ans Wasser!#h
Herzliche Grüße,
 Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Minimax,
darf man fragen,wo diese Tieflandbäche sind ? Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal ein paar Bilder davon einstellen. Würde mich interessieren.
Gruß aus dem Spessart
Steff


----------



## Dübel (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

In guter Tradition der Firma Bavaria-Fliegen erhält diese Nassfliege einen Namen mit Bezug zur Fränkischen Schweiz.

Das Muster "Püttlach" gibt es bereits und "Bärenschlucht" assoziiere ich zu sehr mit dem Campingplatz. Ich taufe die Fliege also auf den Namen des Ortes, der dem ersten erfolgreichen Einsatz am nächsten liegt - 

"Weidmannsgesees". 





Minimax, es freut mich natürlich sehr, dass du bereits Variationen der Weidmannsgesees gebunden hast. Ein paar Bilder wären, ebenso wie von den erwähnten Tieflandbächen, sehr schön! 

Es grüßt der Dübel aus Bamberg


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Minimax,
> darf man fragen,wo diese Tieflandbäche sind ? Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal ein paar Bilder davon einstellen. Würde mich interessieren.
> Gruß aus dem Spessart
> Steff


 


Dübel schrieb:


> In guter Tradition der Firma Bavaria-Fliegen erhält diese Nassfliege einen Namen mit Bezug zur Fränkischen Schweiz.
> "Weidmannsgesees".
> Minimax, es freut mich natürlich sehr, dass du bereits Variationen der Weidmannsgesees gebunden hast. Ein paar Bilder wären, ebenso wie von den erwähnten Tieflandbächen, sehr schön!
> Es grüßt der Dübel aus Bamberg





 Lieber Steff, Lieber Dübel,
 gerne gebe ich Auskunft. Ich angle im Brandenburgischen, und mache mich nach und nach mit den verschiedenen Salmonidenstrecken hier vertraut. Es gibt hier sowohl stark begradigte Abschnitte, als auch naturnahe Strecken. Äschen sind sehr selten und punktuell vertreten- die aktuelle Situation ist mir nicht ganz klar. Bachforellen sind in teilweise guten Beständen vorhanden und scheinbar auch auf dem Vormarsch, in einigen Gewässern auch sehr durch jährlichen Besatz gestützt. Ich bin leider sehr photofaul am Wasser, bzw. zu aufgeregt, aber einen guten Überblick und Charakterisierungen über die Brandenburger Strecken kann man auf der tollen Seite des engagierten Berliner Vereins Fario ev finden, eine wichtige Recherchequelle:
http://www.farioev.de/farioev_fische_gewaesser/farioev_fische_gewaesser.html
 Bisher habe ich mich vor allem auf die südlich Berlins liegenden Gewässer konzentriert, und dort auch erste Erfolge
 erzielt.
 Ich versuche möglichst bald ein Bild einer reverseengineerten Version der Weidmannsgesees einzustellen, die ich gestern nur kurz testen konnte, da ich in einen Ephemeraschlupf geraten bin, und dann auch Trockenfliege umgeschaltet (hab im Ükelthread etwas berichtet). Diese Fliege werde ich dann auch einstellen, 
 herzliche Grüße,
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Liebe Fliegenbindeenthusiasten,
wie gewünscht hier ein Bild meiner Version von Dübels Weidmannsgesees, mit den oben beschriebenen Materialien gebunden- richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, meinen Hecheln fehlt irgendwie die richtige "Bugginess" im Vergleich zum Original- mal sehen, wie das lösbar ist.







Das zweite Bild zeigt eine Trockenfliege, der gestern eine kleine Forelle auf den Leim gegangen ist- und die auch sonst
ziemlich zerzaust ist. Wie ihr seht, ist sie altmodisch, aber recht üppig gebunden und enthält Elemente der PTN und der Little Marryatt. Einzige Besonderheit ist der Turrall Nymphenhaken, der zwar einen kleinen Hakenbogen hat, daher leicht und dezent ist, aber mit dem langen Schenkel Platz für größere Konstruktionen bietet. Das ist mein Danica/Vulgatamuster. das ich wie auch meine kleinen Standardfliegen in hellen und dunklen Versionen binde und gelegentlich Elemente variiere. 
Dieses Exemplar: Schwänzchen coq de leon mottled, Körper Fasanenfibern Natur, Hechel whiting golden badger (etwas weich daher reichlich), Flügelchen Entenschwinge, mit fasermaler grau gefärbt- ursprünglich sahen die sogar ganz gut aus. Meistens binde ich die Flügel aber "amerikanisch" aus Hechelfedern in Dun.




herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo Minimax,
schöne Mucken. Danke fürs Einstellen. 

Danke auch noch für den Link mit den Bächen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr schöne Trockenfliege, minimax! 
Deine Version der Weidmannsgesees schaut prima aus. Versuchs doch mal ganz ohne Dubbing und ein bisschen weniger Hecheln.

Ich hab auch deinen Bericht im anderen Thread gelesen. Der hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Eine kleine hart erkämpfte Wildforelle auf eine selbst gebundene Fliege - kann es etwas schöneres geben?


----------



## Minimax (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Vielen lieben Dank,

und jetzt wo ich wieder weiss wie das mit Picr geht, kann ich ja nun den Thread mit meinen Fusseln vollspammen, har-har!

Hier ein Exemplar meiner kleinen Standard-dunkle-Trockenfliege. 16er Haken (hier Tiemco 100), Schwänzchen coq-de-leon, Körper Fasanenkiel braun, schwarze, sehr steife Hahnenhechel, Flügelchen schlecht und recht zurechtgestutzte medium Dun Hecheln.
Ich benutze sie gerne, wenn Fische steigen, ich aber die Beute nicht identifizieren kann. Eigentlich mögen die verschiedenen Fischarten sie ganz gerne auch unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen. (soll heissen, sie wird schon genommen, aber niemand stürzt sich auf sie) Sie ist unkompliziert zu binden, leicht zu variieren, und schwimmt ganz gut.




herzlich,
Minimax

 EDIT: Wohlgemerkt, das ist nicht mein orignäres Muster- es ist lediglich eine Kombination altbekannter Techniken und Proportionen!


----------



## Dübel (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sehr sehr schön! Ich muss endlich mal zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein, um auch mal wieder trocken eine Forelle zu erwischen ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Minimax schrieb:


> EDIT: Wohlgemerkt, das ist nicht mein orignäres Muster- es ist lediglich eine Kombination altbekannter Techniken und Proportionen!




Das macht das selbst Binden doch gerade so interessant und die Mucken so erfolgreich. Es sind nicht die Muster, die die Fische schon beim Vornamen kennen, sondern optimiert aufs Gewässer, die Fische, Bedingungen ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gestern für nen Bekannten ne andere Art von Rehhaarsedge gebunden (Körperhechel statt Kopfhechel).
 Er hatte mit seiner letzten immer gut gefangen, sie aber dann in den Büschen verloren. Für mich habe ich gerade 2 Testmuster gebunden, die ich evtl nachher mal fische.


Wird aber Zeit, dass es regnet. Der Wasserstand bei uns ist schon sehr niedrig. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die Rehhaarsedge konnte ich gestern erfolgreich testen. Wurde von Bafos, Rainies und Äschen eingeschlürft #6
Schwimmverhalten ist gut, Sichtbarkeit auch.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Martin Stephan (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Immer wieder schön zu sehen was ihr hier raushaut #6


----------



## Dübel (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Die Rehhaarsedge konnte ich gestern erfolgreich testen. Wurde von Bafos, Rainies und Äschen eingeschlürft #6
> Schwimmverhalten ist gut, Sichtbarkeit auch.
> Gruß
> Steff



Das hört sich klasse an! Hätte ich doch nur Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ja, das mit der Zeit ist so ne Sache. Ich habe aktuell Urlaub und wir hatten beschlossen, nicht zu verreisen. So habe ich Zeit, ein paar Gewässer abzuklappern. Durch die Wärme, Niedrigwasser und Helligkeit macht es aber keinen Sinn, vor 18 Uhr überhaupt ans Wasser zu gehen. Die tatsächliche Wassermenge sieht man am Einlauf des Pools auf dem dritten Bild.

War gestern Abend los, fischte aber nur mit Nymphe. Es scheint aktuell keinen Schlupf zu geben. Schade 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Dübel (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ohhhhh schöööööön!


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Dübel schrieb:


> Ohhhhh schöööööön!




Ja. war wirklich ne tolle Fischerei. Und ich konnte nur ca. 400-500 m befischen, bevor es zu dämmrig wurde.


----------



## Dorschjäger (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schöne Bilder, danke dir !


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Freut mich, wenn sie jemandem gefallen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Liebe Fliegenenthusiasten,
 hier mal eine Nymphe von mir -beziehungsweise eine Mixtur, die auf der PTN und ihren verschiedenen Abwandlungen basiert, und den vielen guten Bauanleitungen im Netz.

 Zwar nicht sehr kunstvoll oder ausgefallen, aber was sie für mich besonders macht, ist von all meinen Fliegen bisher die breiteste Speziespalette verführt hat: Bachforelle, Barsch, Plötze, Rotfeder, Ukel und neulich sogar ein total durchgedrehtes Hechtlein (wobe, das war sicher nur eine komisch gefärbte Forelle, sonst hätte ich das Tierchen ja wegen der Salmobachrassevorschriften abmurksen müssen).
 Ich vertraue ihr sehr.

 Die Features: Gamakatsu F16 #12 oder Turall Nymph xlong #14, Schwänzchen und Körper Fasanenfibern Furnace, Rippung Kupferdraht, Thorax Kaninchendubbing Braun, Flügelscheide Latex mit Edding geschwärzt, Köpfchen Bindeseide Braun. Und natrülich trägt sie unterm Thorax eine dezente kleine Beschwerung aus 10 Wicklungen 0,25 Bleidraht. Ich halte die langgestreckte Form und die klare Teilung der verschiedenen Partien für wichtig.







 Wie sehen denn eure PTN Versionen beziehungsweise eure "Standardnymphen" aus?
 Herzliche Grüße,
 Euer
 Minimax


----------



## renrök (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Sieht gut aus, das Teil.
 Und wenn sie fängt, alles bestens#6
Ich fange auch mit diversen Eigenkreationen.
Stell die Tage mal ein paar Muster hier ein.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schönes Muster #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn eure PTN Versionen beziehungsweise eure "Standardnymphen" aus?
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Euer
> Minimax




Meine sind absolut simpel, wobei das fotografierte Muster auch nicht gerade mit Perfektion glänzt. 

Aber prinzipiell sieht meine erfolgreichste Nymphe 2018 so aus.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Schön sparsam und sympathische Materialien, danke fürs teilen. Vor allem auch rasch zu binden, das mag ich.
Welche größe hat denn das gezeigte Stück?

Ich find übrigens die Idee, die Goldperle (oder Tungsten oder Glas) in den Thorax zu integrieren, wie in Reisinger/Bauerfeind gezeigt sehr interessant, vielleicht mach ich gleich mal ne Probe auf exempel


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi,


der Haken ist ein 12er _Top Fly 2100. _Der Tungstenkopf hat 3,5 mm.


Ja, schnell gebunden, wenige Materialien und durch die Rippung ziemlich unkaputtbar.


Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. August 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hier ein Testmuster. 16er Rehhaarsedge mit CDC, einem Material, das ich normal nur für andere binde. 

Bin gespannt, was die Fische dazu meinen, wenn es wieder kühler ist und mehr Wasser im Bach.


----------



## Dübel (3. August 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die ist richtig schön fluffig! Die Forellen werden sie bestimmt lieben.

Ich bin jetzt noch 2 Wochen in Großbritannien. Danach ist es daheim hoffentlich wieder kühler und ich kann endlich die letzten Bindeversuche am Wasser testen. 
Hier im Urlaub wird es einen Angeltag geben - Friedfische an einem kleinen Weiher. Bei der Gelegenheit hole ich auch 4 gespließte Ruten ab, die bei einem Angelkollegen auf mich warten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. August 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Danke !


Viel Spaß im UK. Da drüben gibt es auch super Flifi-Gewässer. Wo bist denn Du denn unterwegs ? Friedfischangeln ist da ja auch sehr populär.



Sind die Gespliessten Fliegenruten ? Hab nen Kumpel, der steht da auch unheimlich drauf.


Cheers
Steff


----------



## Dübel (4. August 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich bin in Wales. Fliegenfischen könnte ich hier auch, aber mein Angelkollege ist passionierter Friedfischer, also werden wir gemeinsamen Rotaugen, Karauschen, Schleien und Karpfen nachstellen. 

Die gespließten Ruten sind allesamt Friedfischruten. Drei sind für mich, eine bringe ich einem Kollegen mit. 
Ich fische fast ausschließlich gespließt. Nur zum Fliegenfischen nehme ich ab und zu auch eine Glasrute - DAM Modell "Regnitz".


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Leute,
anbei PDF-Anleitung zum selber Herstellen eines CDC-Blocks zum Nulltarif.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (12. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

So, endlich hatte ich ein bisschen Zeit, ein paar Fliegen zu binden. Am Freitag geht es mit einem Freund an die Wiesent. Der Kollege hat dort eine Jahreskarte (!), kennt also die Strecke sehr gut. Er meinte, dass Wooly-Bugger-ähnliche Streamer im Moment am besten gehen. 
In Ermangelung der richtigen Zutaten hab ich einfach auf recht große Streamerhaken über eine Bleiwicklung (die Fliege muss wohl manchmal bis auf 2 Meter runter) alles gewickelt, was irgendwie einen buggerigen Eindruck vermitteln kann.




Außerdem habe ich erstmals CDC-Fliegen (hinten links im Bild) gebunden. Abends gehen die wohl an der Wiesent gut. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Dorschjäger (12. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hallo,

welche Hakengröße verwendest du für deine Streamer und CDC-Fliegen ?

Danke für deine Antwort und Petri Heil an der Wiesent.


----------



## Dübel (12. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Due Streamer sind Größe 6 und 8, die CDC Größe 12.
Petri Dank!


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Viel Spass und Erfolg an der Wiesent !


Die Streamer gehen bei Forellen eigentlich immer #6
Bin aber sehr gespannt, ob Du auf Trockenfliege was fängst. Ich hatte noch nie so ein schlechtes Jahr mit der Trockenen wie dieses Jahr. Man sieht bei uns einfach keine Oberflächenaktivitäten. Es fehlt schlicht die Anflugnahrung #c


Cheers
Steff


----------



## Dübel (14. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Das war ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Ich war von 14 Uhr bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit an der Wiesent unterwegs. Mein Begleiter, der dort eine Jahreskarte hat (so was gibt es tatsächlich!!!!), hatte morgens 14 Forellen gefangen. Er blieb am Nachmittag fischlos.
Ich habe nachmittags eine kleine Bachforelle auf einen weißen Streamer gefangen. Am Abend stiegen dann tatsächlich ein paar Fische. Irgendwelche sehr kleinen Fliegen waren zu sehen. Also hab ich eine dunkle Püttlach angebunden, den einen steigenden Fisch abgeworfen, den ich mit meinen nicht vorhandenen Wurfkünsten erreichen konnte und war beim zweiten Wurf erfolgreich! Mit 35 cm war die Bachforelle nicht riesig aber wer wird da klagen.
Danach hab ich dann noch eine knapp fingerlange Miniforelle mit der selben Fliege erwischt.
Nach zwei Fischen zeigte die Fliege dann deutliche Kampfspuren ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Dübel,
Petri zu den Fischen ! Die Fliege sieht wirklich aus, als ob sie einiges zu erzählen hätte |bla:
Geschwommen ist sie da aber schon nicht mehr, oder ? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass solche Muster, wenn sie dann nicht mehr schwimmen, dankbare Nassfliegen darstellen.


Cheers
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass solche Muster, wenn sie dann nicht mehr schwimmen, dankbare Nassfliegen darstellen




Hallo,


das stimmt auf jeden Fall. Ich konnte z.B. in Slowenien schon Traumstunden mir der "versunkenen Trockenfliege" erleben.#h


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Dübel (15. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Gefangen hat die Fliege trocken schwimmend. Danach hat sie sich aber in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.


----------



## kaipiranja (20. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hat jemand eine Idee für ein "kleine Wollhandkrabbe" Fliegenmuster!? Meine Suche war bisher leider Erfolglos. Vom Gefühl her würde ich mich an Käfer-mustern orientieren - bin aber Neuling im Fliegenbinden...

Zielfisch wäre Barsch


----------



## Mikesch (20. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Evtl. so etwas?
https://www.rudiheger.eu/de/fliegen-streamer-fliegenfischen/salzwasser-fliegen/ep-softshell-tan.html .
Oder Diese,
https://www.rudiheger.eu/de/fliegen...n/salzwasser-fliegen/descendent-crab-tan.html .

Haben allerdings sehr große Haken.

Hier findest du sicher Bindevorlagen:
https://globalflyfisher.com/search/node/crab .
Kann man evtl. auf Hakengröße 8 ummodeln.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Eine von viel zu vielen Nassen in allen Variationen, die ich in letzter Zeit gebunden habe. Heute wollte ich eigentlich Fischen gehen, aber der Sturm sagte ... NEIN #q


----------



## Dübel (23. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Die schaut prima aus! Der Sturm heute war nicht ohne.


----------



## Dübel (24. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Ich habe am Samstag meine Forellensaison mit dem Fang meiner allerersten Äsche beendet. Ein fingerlanges Fischlein zwar nur, aber Äsche ist Äsche!

Die aus roher Schafwolle gewickelte Goldkopfnymphe ist mein Favorit. Kein Muster hat bisher zuverlässiger gefangen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

Hi Dübel,
die rote, aber auch die graue unten, ähneln Frank Sawyer´s Killer Bug #6
Kennst Du das Video von Oliver Edwards, in dem er sie nach der Anleitung von Sawyer bindet ? ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWxF_r5eLX8
Klasse und very british 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (25. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*

A killer bug it is indeed! Gebunden hab ich die allerdings nicht mit der Chadwick 477.

Das Video kenne ich natürlich. Oliver Edwards gehört aber nicht wirklich zu meinen Favoriten. Ich bin eher Team Dabie McPhail.

Die rote Variante ist für das einzige Rotauge, dass ich je mit der Fliege gefangen habe, verantwortlich.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. September 2018)

*AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*



Dübel schrieb:


> A killer bug it is indeed! Gebunden hab ich die allerdings nicht mit der Chadwick 477.




Ja, das Original ist auch kaum noch zu bekommen.


Aber die Fische wissen ja nicht, dass wir gefakte KB´s fischen


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Dezember 2018)

Hier ein Testmuster einer einfach zu bindenden elk hair caddis (hier in Gr. 14).
Da ich normal kaum CDC binde und selbst nur seltenst fische, habe ich ne andere Farbe als in der Anleitung 






verwendet.

Werde mir für 2019 noch ein paar davon binden und hoffen, dass es nächstes Jahr besser wird wie 2018.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (9. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hier ein Testmuster einer einfach zu bindenden elk hair caddis (hier in Gr. 14).
> Da ich normal kaum CDC binde und selbst nur seltenst fische...



Ist sehr gelungen, vielen Dank fürs teilen. Übrigens bin auch ich bei CDC zwiegespalten. Das scheint ja ein tolles Material grade für Zarteres zu sein, allerdings
auch "inkompatibel" z.B. brauchts ne andere Fettung, man soll CDC nicht mit Hechelfliegen gemeinsam lagern, etc.. Stimmt das?
Und natürlich ists wieder gleich eine ganze Farbpalette an recht kostpieligen Federlein...
Ich hab also auch einzwei Schachteln, die ich aber kaum verwende, habe glaube ich mal für Emerger gekauft...

herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Dezember 2018)

Danke Euch, freut mich, wenn sie Euch gefällt-

@ Minimax: wüßte nicht, warum man CDC und "normale" Hecheln nicht zusammen lagern sollte. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand nen Grund und teilt es uns mit.
Meine Federn und Bälge sind aber ohnehin in den Originalbeuteln und berühren sich daher nicht.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das CDC bei diesem Muster schön spielt und evtl. Beinchen vortäuscht. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. Ansonsten sollte es das Schwimmverhalten verbessern. Ich hatte mal extra CDC-Öl, aber das hat sich über die Jahre verdrückt. Es muss also reichen, die Elchhaare etwas zu fetten und Trockenwürfe zu machen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> @ Minimax: wüßte nicht, warum man CDC und "normale" Hecheln nicht zusammen lagern sollte. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand nen Grund und teilt es uns mit.
> Meine Federn und Bälge sind aber ohnehin in den Originalbeuteln und berühren sich daher nicht.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das CDC bei diesem Muster schön spielt und evtl. Beinchen vortäuscht. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. Ansonsten sollte es das Schwimmverhalten verbessern. Ich hatte mal extra CDC-Öl, aber das hat sich über die Jahre verdrückt. Es muss also reichen, die Elchhaare etwas zu fetten und Trockenwürfe zu machen.
> Gruß
> Steff



Da hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, sorry. Mir ging es schon um die Pflege der fertigen Fliege: Da hat ja CDC aufgrund der feinen Struktur ganz besondere Ansprüche, und obwohl die Meinungen da auch auseinandergehen, scheint doch Einigkeit zu bestehen, das es gilt, Kontakt der CDC mit herkömmlichen Schwimmpräparaten für Hechelfliegen peinlich zu vermeiden- und eben auch entsprechend behandelten Trockenfliegen.
Aber das ist bei Deinem Muster ja garnicht soo wild, da ja die eigentliche "Schwimmarbeit" von den Rehhaaren übernommen wird, und das CDC wie Du schreibst für die fluffige Bugginess zuständig ist.
Aber, deine Fliege und die Recherche haben mich CDCmässig etwas getriggert, ich hatte mir das Schächtelchen für CDC Emerger gekauft, da will ich mal bei Gelegenheit mein Bindeglück versuchen,
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Minimax,
auch das Aufbewahren von CDC´s mit "konventionellen" Fliegen dürfte unproblematisch sein. Um die CDC´s mit Fett zu ruinieren, müßten die konventionellen ja vor Fett triefen.
Also eher nicht.
Stell doch mal ein Bild des Emergers ein, der die da vorschwebt.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Stell doch mal ein Bild des Emergers ein, der die da vorschwebt.



Liebe Freunde des Fliegenbindens,

Ich meine die ganz einfachen Emerger mit CDC Loop Wing, ähnlich wie Gathercole S. 86. Die klappen auch, muss aber noch etwas üben.

Einstweilen hier mal zwei Variationen des alten Rhyacophilathemas, mit der Betonung auf "quick & dirty":






Beide sind auf 12er Tiemco 2312 Terrestrialhaken gebunden, und tragen eine proppere Beschwerung aus 020er Blei untendrunter. Der Hinterleib ist aus sparsamen helloliven Antrondubbing, der Thorax aus üppigem Spectra Dubbing gebildet. Letzteres für die "Bugginess" und Beinchensimulation ausgekämmt und faconiert.
Die Linken haben ein Schwänzchen aus dem Flaum von grünen Hennenhecheln und hinten eine Golddrahtrippung, die rechten sind etwas lautstärker mit einem
bernsteinfarbenen Glasköpfchen und Tinselrippung.
Es sind zwar keine Wunder der eleganten Proportionen (ebenso wie das Vorbild), ich setze aber gewisse Hoffnungen in den Kontrast zwischen dem grünen Leib und dem ultraprolligen Spectra. Tja es wird noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen bis sie sich beweisen können...

herzlice Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Minimax,
sind doch sauber gebunden ! Lediglich der Widerhaken wäre an den Gewässern, an denen ich fische, nicht erlaubt. Aber den kann man bei Bedarf andrücken.
Grüße
Steff


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Lediglich der Widerhaken wäre an den Gewässern, an denen ich fische, nicht erlaubt. Aber den kann man bei Bedarf andrücken.
> Grüße
> Steff



Stimmt, hast Recht, Widerhaken sind ein Problem. An meinen Gewässern sind konventionelle Haken zwar erlaubt, aber in der Gewässerordnung werden Schonhaken empfohlen .Ich habe noch große Vorräte an entsprechenden Haken die ich noch aufbrauche, bin aber dazu übergegangen bartlose Haken zu kaufen. Einstweilen habe ich mir vorgenommen und praktiziere es auch, sie jeweils vor Gebrauch anzudrücken, aber oft genug vergesse ichs leider. Dabei sollte ich es doch besser wissen, hier mal ein Fangbild der besonderen Art vom vorletzten Tag der letzten Saison:



Minimax schrieb:


> Highlight 1: Samstag, ca. 15:30, im Brandenburgischen, etwa 30 Minuten am Gewässer, ein Zucken an der Rutenspitze, scharfer kurzer Anhieb, die Pheasant Tail Nymphe (Bauanleitung im Board-Fliegen Thread) schiesst mit ballistischer Präzision zurück und gräbt sich mit einem leichten Klatschen bis über Widerhaken in meinen Nasolabialbereich. An einem Widerhaken in einer erogenen Zone rumzupfen erwies sich als schlechte Idee, also ab zum Krankenhaus, rausschneiden.



Gut das Du mich erinnert hast, habe die ganze Serie also flugs entbartet,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Dezember 2018)

Autsch ! Ich habe auch vereinzelte Resthaken. Bei denen biege ich den Widerhaken schon vor dem Binden um. So ärgere ich mich nur halb so sehr, wenn der Haken dabei bricht, was bei harten Haken mehrfach passiert ist.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Februar 2019)

Da ich kein Muster gefunden habe, das mir zugesagt hat und ich aber schon viel über die Yellow Sally gehört habe, hier nun meine Interpretation in Gr. 14.
Keine Ahnung, ob ich es jemals fischen kann, aber was solls. Dafür ist man Binder 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Februar 2019)

kaipiranja schrieb:


> *AW: Board-Fliegen (Bilder)*
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee für ein "kleine Wollhandkrabbe" Fliegenmuster!? Meine Suche war bisher leider Erfolglos. Vom Gefühl her würde ich mich an Käfer-mustern orientieren - bin aber Neuling im Fliegenbinden...
> 
> Zielfisch wäre Barsch



Wäre das ein Muster für Dich ?  http://dronsworld.blogspot.com/2014/03/preparing-pincer-of-furry-crab-v2.html?m=1
Hoffe, Du kannst den Hinweis noch brauchen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Minimax (1. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön! Und wenns die Isoperlas nicht bei Dir gibt, vielleicht wird' dein schönes Muster als Sulphurea akzeptiert!


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Februar 2019)

Bei uns gibt es tatäschlich keine, aber ich habe schon öfter auf Muster gefangen, die es da nicht gab. Ich glaube, da wird viel reininterpretiert. Wobei hier die Farbe ausschlagggebend ist (so weit die Theorie).
Und wenn es gar nicht sein soll, sind ein paar Ladenhüter mehr in der Dose


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Februar 2019)

Das "Orangeäugerl", Variante des "Rotäugerls" aus der Fliegenfischen 6/2018.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Februar 2019)

Meine Variante der foam yellow body dun.

Schwänzchen wird das nächste mal spärlicher gebunden. Wenn man es allerdings mit ner Royal Wulff vergleicht, ist es gar nicht so massiv


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2019)

Hi Steff-Peff,
tolle Fliegen hast Da da wieder gebunden, vielen Dank fürs Teilen -lieder komme ich selbst wegen anderer Basteleien
grade nicht zum Binden, dabei nähert sich der Saisonstart mit Riesenschritten und die Dose ist noch ziemlich leer,
da freue ich mich immer sehr wenn ich mich an Deinen tollen Krationen und Interpretationen ergötzen kann,
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Februar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... dabei nähert sich der Saisonstart mit Riesenschritten ...



Jep ! Bei uns nicht mal mehr 2 Wochen , aber das ist ja in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Februar 2019)

Das Orscherl






die Dyret


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. März 2019)

Nachdem ich gestern Mufflonfell bekomme habe, hier mein Erstversuch einer Prawu 
https://docplayer.org/58217383-Prawu-prager-wuzel-walter-reisinger-januar-2008.html


----------



## Dübel (17. März 2019)

Oh, die Prawu gefällt mir.
Ich habe von einem Jäger Hase, Reh und Wildschwein bekommen, außerdem auch noch Kormoranbrust und -schwingen. Mal sehen, was ich daraus so binde ... 
Demnächst zeige ich hier auch wieder ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. März 2019)

Hi Dübel, 
Kormoran hat schöne Weichhecheln für Spider.
Hau rein und zeig es uns


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2019)

Nabend Jungs,

heut ist der 15.4.- Jetzt geht´s wieder los. Ich hoffe einzweimal über Ostern ans Gewässer zu kommen, und bereite alles vor (Watzeug entstinken, Weste ausrüsten, Schnüre (natürlich nicht gepflegt) Kobramässig zu beschwören- und meine Fliegendose ist prall gefüllt mit all den verrückten Ideen die man so hat- und die ich von Euch hier gekriegt habe- vielen Dank an all die Tüddler:






Und wenn all die Zwirbelpracht nichts hilft, dann werden es PTN und kleine dunkle Trockne auch tun- irgendeine muss doch fangen,

herzlich mit Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Jason (16. April 2019)

Schönes Sortiment. Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Glück. Ich hoffe das ich auch bald Fangberichte abgeben kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (16. April 2019)

Oh ja, sehr schön sieht das aus bei dir, Minimax.

Ich war diese Saison schon zweimal mit der Fliege unterwegs und was soll ich sagen ... der Beruf des Schneiders ist ja ein sehr ehrenwertes Handwerk!

An meinen Fliegen lag es nicht. Die haben alle schon mal gefangen ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. April 2019)

@ Minimax  Ist ja die reinste Streberschachtel  ... und die PTN ist immer ne gute Wahl !

@ Dübel, an deinen Mucken liegt es sicher nicht. Ich hatte heuer auch schon 2 Tage, wo ich mich darüber gefreut habe, dass mich ein einsichtiges Fischlein entschneidert hat.
Ich mach demnächst in Bad Staffelstein nen 2-Handkurs. Falls Du Lust auf ein persönliches Kennenlernen hast, kannst Du ja mal vorbei schauen, ist ja nicht weit von BA. Details per PN. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dübel (17. April 2019)

Zwar keine Fliege, aber das hab ich heute gesehen und muss das natürlich mit euch teilen  ...


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Zwar keine Fliege, aber das hab ich heute gesehen und muss das natürlich mit euch teilen  ...



Hahaha, das ist ja ein interessanter Fund, danke fürs Trilen.Jetzt versteh ich endlich warum die Missus bei unserem ersten Date diese seltsamen Sachen mit mir gemacht hat- das war ziemlich schmerzhaft..
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. April 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> diese seltsamen Sachen mit mir gemacht hat- das war ziemlich schmerzhaft..
> Hg
> Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (18. April 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, das ist ja ein interessanter Fund, danke fürs Trilen.Jetzt versteh ich endlich warum die Missus bei unserem ersten Date diese seltsamen Sachen mit mir gemacht hat- das war ziemlich schmerzhaft..
> Hg
> Minimax


Schmerzhaft gut oder schmerzhaft schlecht?


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. April 2019)

Das war mal ne stolze PTN. Aber sie fängt auch in dem Zustand noch ihre Fische !


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. April 2019)

Ich habe mit dieser PTN am Sonntag weitere 8 Forellen gefangen und hab sie immer noch. OK, ich musste sie ein paar mal vom Grund und aus Zweigen befreien, aber sie tut noch ihren Dienst  Ganz löst sie sich Dank des CU-Drahtes wohl nicht auf 

Wie schaut´s bei Euch aus ? Welche Muster fangen ?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Dübel (23. April 2019)

Ebenfalls eine PTN, ganz klassisch nach Sawyer gebunden - nur Fasan und Kupferdraht.


----------



## Dübel (5. Mai 2019)

Irgendwann werde ich mal während einem Maifliegenschlupf an einem entsprechenden Gewässer sein, hoffe ich wenigstens ... 
Aus dem, was gerade so rumlag, hab ich einfach ein paar größere Trockenfliegen gebunden. Nur die Fische werden beurteilen können, ob die einer Maifliegen ähnlich sind oder nicht.


----------



## Jason (5. Mai 2019)

Grüß dich @Dübel. Fliegen binden hast du echt drauf. Wie ich dich so einschätze bastelt du gerne. Posen baust du ja auch gerne.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (5. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Grüß dich @Dübel. Fliegen binden hast du echt drauf. Wie ich dich so einschätze bastelt du gerne. Posen baust du ja auch gerne.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke, Jason! Ich bastle in der Tat sehr gerne. Meine Fliegenbindekünste halten sich allerdings im Vergleich zu Leuten, die das wirklich können, sehr in Grenzen. Aber solang die Dinger fangen, ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal, wie die ausschauen. Gekaufte Fliegen benutze ich grundsätzlich nicht. Das würde mir keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## Jason (5. Mai 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Danke, Jason! Ich bastle in der Tat sehr gerne. Meine Fliegenbindekünste halten sich allerdings im Vergleich zu Leuten, die das wirklich können, sehr in Grenzen. Aber solang die Dinger fangen, ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal, wie die ausschauen. Gekaufte Fliegen benutze ich grundsätzlich nicht. Das würde mir keinen Spaß machen.


Sei nicht so Bescheiden. Sehen doch wirklich gut aus. Und wenn sie auch noch fängig sind dann passt das Gesamtbild.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Mai 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Oh, die Prawu gefällt mir.
> Ich habe von einem Jäger Hase, Reh und Wildschwein bekommen, außerdem auch noch Kormoranbrust und -schwingen. Mal sehen, was ich daraus so binde ...
> Demnächst zeige ich hier auch wieder ein paar Bilder.



Hallo Dübel,
ich hab neulich mit nem Binder gesprochen, der bindet Nassfliegen und Woolies aus Kormoranfedern.
Wäre ein Ansatz für Dich, wenn Du Federn bekommen hast.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (21. Mai 2019)

Mit den Kormoranfedern hab ich mich noch nicht eingehend beschäftigt. Ein kleine Nassfliege hab ich mal gebunden. Die Farbe der Federn ist jedenfalls sehr schön. Das Schwarz hat so einen grünlichen Schimmer.

Die Maifliegen konnte ich leider noch nicht testen. Aber vorgestern war ich mit einer Renegade unterwegs, die ich von einem amerikanischen Forumskollegen (traditionalfisherman.com) bekommen habe. Beim ersten Wurf ist gleich ne Laube drauf, die ich sogar für Sekunden am Haken hatte. Trotz nur sehr spärlich steigender Fische hab ich dann noch zwei kleine Döbel gefangen. Dieses Muster scheint für Fische echt sehr attraktiv zu sein. Ich werde es in Zunkunft sicher nachbinden. Hier ein Bild der Renegade "made in Colorado"
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nach etlichen Attacken und 3 gehakten Fischen sah sie dann so aus


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Mai 2019)

Die Renegade hab ich auch schon gebunden und gefischt. Könnte aber nicht behaupten, dass sie fängiger war, als andere Mucken. Was aber gut ist, ist die Sichtbarkeit !


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Mai 2019)

Bin gerade dabei, meinen Vorrat an PTs aufzufüllen. Nächstes WE geht´s mit Kumpels zum Fischen und das vielleicht wichtigste Nymphen-Muster hätte fast gefehlt 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Mai 2019)

Bei Blinkern / Spoon-FF mit Blinkerfliegen muss du dir nicht viel Mühe beim Binden geben.
Es zählt nur der Blinkerkopf.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Juni 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern Mufflonfell bekomme habe, hier mein Erstversuch einer Prawu
> https://docplayer.org/58217383-Prawu-prager-wuzel-walter-reisinger-januar-2008.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321307



Hallo,

gestern war es so weit, ich konnte die Prawu endlich anknüpfen und testen.
- sehr gut sichtbar und schwimmt (zusätzlich gefettet) wie ein Kork
- Fängigkeit war gestern Abend trotz sehr geringer Oberflächenaktivität phänomenal. Die Bafos haben die Prawu regelrecht aggressiv genommen.

Wer also bindet und Mufflon, Rehhaar, Elch oder ähnliches Fell hat, sollte sich ein paar zum Probieren binden.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juni 2019)

Da ich wegen ner Knie-OP seit Dienstag nicht so ganz mobil bin, fülle ich meine Bestände wieder etwas auf.
Hier in Anlehnung an Sandford´s Bullet, aber mit Dub statt CDC und mit Sichthilfe, da einige der Fliegen für nen Kollegen gedacht sind.
Dem Köpfchen habe ich eine Lackierung spendiert, um es robuster gegen Forellenzähne zu machen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Juni 2019)

Von dieser CDC-Sedge in 14 habe ich für nen Kumpel ein paar gebunden. Allerdings nur die erste mit Fühlern. Bei den weiteren habe ich sie weg gelassen, da ich in der Vergangenheit nicht nachweisen konnte, dass "mit" besser fängt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön, aber auch deine Sandford´s Bullet würde ich sofort verwenden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Juni 2019)

Hi Sprock,
Danke.
Die CDC´s sind bis auf ein oder zwei Rückmuster alle an den Kumpel gegangen. Da waren noch ein paar dazu gekommen. Ich selbst fische keine CDCs, habe aber ein paar zur Beruhigung in der Dose. CDC lässt sich m.M.n. schön verarbeiten 
Muster wie die abgewandelte Bullet dagegen gehören zu meinen 5 Standardmustern bei Trockenen.
Bindest Du auch ?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juni 2019)

Hi,
momentan binde ich nicht. 
Habe ich aber bis vor einigen Jahren gerne gemacht.
Die Vorräte sind jetzt leider zur Neige gegangen, abgesehen von einigen schönen geschenkten, die ich nicht vernageln möchte.
Bei ruhiger Strömung sind die CDCs vielleicht etwas besser geeignet, sowie bei ganz kleinen Mustern. Generell finde ich die Rehhaarmuster aber auch besser. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Die sind einfach robuster und und schwimmen eigentlich genauso gut.
Dann gibt es auch noch die klassischen Trockenfliegen, die teures Bindematerial erfordern und nicht so einfach zu binden sind.
Die sieht man eigentlich kaum noch, genauso wie beim Nymphenfischen.
Alle "blinkern" nur noch. Klassische Nymphen, die auch sehr gut fangen, fischt kaum jemand. Es fehlt wohl das Vertrauen.
TL


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

Das Orscherl. Hat mir heute früh echte Sternstunden beschert. Wobei die Fische sicher auch andere Muster genommen hätten


----------



## Dübel (30. Juni 2019)

Oh, die schauen aber sehr fängig aus! Top!


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

Hi Dübel,
Danke, sind auch recht einfach zu binden. Ich such mal ne Anleitung raus.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Dübel (30. Juni 2019)

Oh ja, das wäre nett. Nicht, dass ich Zeit zum Fliegenbinden oder gar zum Fliegenfischen hätte. Das Schicksal des selber ständig arbeitenden Selbständigen ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

Die Seite, auf der eine Anleitung war, gibt es nicht mehr: www.fliegenbinder.ch
Kann ich Dir irgendwie eine Datei zukommen lassen ? Die, die ich habe, kann ich aus Copyright-Gründen hier nicht öffentlich einstellen.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

Hi Dübel, hast ne PN


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. August 2019)

Hallo,

habe mir probeweise eine Packung Jighaken und geschlitzte Tungstenperlen bestellt. Anbei ist ein Bild vom ersten Probanden 

Habe nun aber eine Frage an die, die Erfahrung mit Jighaken haben. Werden durch die USD-Ausrichtung vermehrt Fische durch den Oberkiefer, respektive die Augen gehakt ?
Das wäre für mich ein No-Go und ich würde sie nicht fischen.
Bin gespannt auf euere Erfahrungen und Feedback.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. August 2019)

Da ich in den letzten Wochen ausschliesslich das Orscherl gefischt habe, musste auch mal ne Parachute davon her.
Wird aber bei dem einen Exemplar (in Gr. 14) bleiben


----------



## Dübel (26. August 2019)

Sehr schönes Fallschirmorscherl!

Fliegen hab ich seit Monaten nicht mehr gebunden. Geangelt hab ich auch kaum. Diese Woche geht es aber endlich mal wieder zum Fliegenfischen. Ich werde berichten!

Nachdem ich im Urlaub "A Fly Fisher's life" von Charles Ritz gelesen hab, werde mir im Laufe der Woche noch ein paar Vorfächer nach binden.

Irgendwelche Tips, welche Muster im Moment bei den Forellen angesagt sind? Vielleicht schaff ich es ja noch bis Donnerstag, die ein oder andere Fliege zu binden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. August 2019)

Ich habe heuer zu 99% trocken das Orscherl und als Nymphe die GK-Pheasant Tail gefischt. Haben an allen Gewässern super gefangen.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Noo (27. August 2019)

Ich habe mich mal an einem Bachlohkrebs versucht. Das Foto ist leider nicht so toll...


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2019)

Hi Noo, 
der Baflo ist klasse und das Photo ist sehr gut (viel besser wie meins von der Para) !
In einem anderen Forum gab es mal Zwist wegen der Qualität der Fotos. Musste immer besser, schärfer etc. sein.
Hat damals einige dazu bewegt, keine Beiträge mit Fotos mehr einzustellen.
Hier ist kein Foto-, sondern Bindethread.
Also, alles prima 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Noo (27. August 2019)

Hallo Steff, 
du hast ja recht. Es geht um die Fliege, nicht ums Foto. Danke!
Gruß, 
Noo


----------



## Dübel (27. August 2019)

Der Bachflohkrebs ist super! Wenn der nicht fängt liegt's sicher nicht am Foto ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2019)

Beim Baflo kannst Du am Rücken einen roten Punkt einbinden. Den haben die Kameraden, wenn sie von einem bestimmten Parasiten befallen sind: https://www.vbio.de/aktuelles/wie-wuermer-sich-ihren-wirt-angeln/

Ich binde sie aber weniger detailgetreu wie Du (bin ein fauler Hund). Die Beinchen wurden da noch etwas gestutzt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum gab es mal Zwist wegen der Qualität der Fotos. Musste immer besser, schärfer etc. sein.
> Hat damals einige dazu bewegt, keine Beiträge mit Fotos mehr einzustellen.
> Hier ist kein Foto-, sondern Bindethread.
> Also, alles prima


Ok, Foto wollen wir dann mal durchgehen lassen.

Aber verbal ans Kreuz schlagen, weil er es gewagt hat auf einen Haken mit WIDERHAKEN zu binden sollten wir ihn jetzt eigentlich schon...


----------



## Noo (27. August 2019)

Tja, die ewige Diskussion um den Widerhaken... 
Haben wir nicht alle eine Zange dabei? Warum sollte ich nicht auf den Haken binden, die ich noch habe?


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2019)

Lasst uns die Diskussion vermeiden. Ich habe auch Restbestände an Haken mit Widerhaken, biege diesen aber vor dem Einspannen in den Bindestock schon um, da ich es in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal am Wasser vergessen hatte. Bei uns sind Widerhaken gar nicht mehr zulässig, was man immer öfter vorfindet.

Also Peace 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Lasst uns die Diskussion vermeiden.


Genau das wollte ich damit sagen!

:


Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Restbestände an Haken mit Widerhaken, biege diesen aber vor dem Einspannen in den Bindestock schon um, da ich es in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal am Wasser vergessen hatte


Weil es schon genug Foren gibt, in denen man exkommuniziert wird, wenn man es wagt, bei einem Bindefoto MIT Widerhaken nicht im vorauseilendem Gehorsam dieses Glaubensbekenntnis niederschreiben und bei jeder weiteren Fliege zu wiederholen...

Widerhaken sind Privatsache.
Etwas intimes.
Daüber spricht man nicht in der Öffentlichkeit!
Einfach machen, wie man es mag oder muss...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Habe nun aber eine Frage an die, die Erfahrung mit Jighaken haben. Werden durch die USD-Ausrichtung vermehrt Fische durch den Oberkiefer, respektive die Augen gehakt ?
> Das wäre für mich ein No-Go und ich würde sie nicht fischen.
> Bin gespannt auf euere Erfahrungen und Feedback.



Ich finde es gut, dass du darauf aufmerksam machst.
Persönlich habe ich mit Jig-Fliegen keine Erfahrung, doch schon etwas darüber gelesen.
An einigen Gewässern sind diese Fliegen auch verboten.

Schade finde ich, dass das AB nicht dazu aufklärt.
Anstatt dessen werden Berichte veröffentlicht, in denen das Spinnfischen auf Bachforellen mit Jigs beworben wird. Dabei ist bekannt, dass Forellen mit solchen Köder verstümmelt werden.
Spinnfischer-Jigs haben wesentlich größere Haken und richten auch einen großen Schaden an.
Nichts davon steht in diesen Berichten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. August 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass du darauf aufmerksam machst.
> Persönlich habe ich mit Jig-Fliegen keine Erfahrung, doch schon etwas darüber gelesen.
> An einigen Gewässern sind diese Fliegen auch verboten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mr. Sprock,

freut mich, wenn das Thema doch wahrgenommen wurde. Ich habe nur einmal damit gefischt, kenne aber einige Flifis, die sie häufig nutzen. Grund ist bei denen aber eher die verringerte Hängergefahr. 

Für mich ist das AB die falsche Plattform zu erwarten, dass darüber informiert wird, jedoch das ideale Medium, das Thema zu erörtern. Bisher gab es hier nur deine Rückmeldung. Heisst für mich, dass es nicht von größerem Interesse ist. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. September 2019)

Solche Beiträge wie diesen meine ich, wo Bafos reihenweise verstümmelt werden.
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/bachforellenpirsch.78701/page-370#post-4960046

Als Steigerung gibt es ähnliches auch vom Moderatorenteam, was bei unerfahrenen Usern natürlich dazu führt, dass das als empfehlenswerte Art auf Bafos zu angeln gesehen wird.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2019)

Bei der Nutzung von Jighaken gehen die Meinungen wirklich sehr auseinander. Ich werde sie allenfalls mal nutzen, wenn sich damit Hänger vermeiden lassen. Dann aber mit kleinen Haken, da so das Risiko den Schädel zu durchbohren deutlich verringert, oder sogar ganz verhindert wird. 
Das muss halt jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## uwe103 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

da mir in einem anderen Treat Steff ja geschrieben hatte, ich solle doch mal einige Bilder meiner gebundenen
Fliegen einstellen, hier mal eine Auswahl.





 Samsö Killer (nach Bernd Zische)





  Sandhesten






  Stichling Imitat






  Garnelen Versuch_1






  Garnelen Versuch_2






  Hindsholm Flue






  Garnele






  Hornhecht-Fliege


So, das sind meine ersten Versuche. Habe vor über 10 Jahren mal einen 2stündigen Grundkurs im Fliegenbinden im hiesigen Fachgeschäft
gehabt. Alles andere habe ich mir entweder bei YT abgeschaut oder einfach versucht es nachzubinden.

Ach so, gefischt habe ich noch keine von den Fliegen. Passiert ggfs. im kommenden Jahr in DK.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Dezember 2019)

uwe103 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da mir in einem anderen Treat Steff ja geschrieben hatte, ich solle doch mal einige Bilder meiner gebundenen
> Fliegen einstellen, hier mal eine Auswahl.
> ...


Sehr schöne Fliegen hast du gemacht-uwe103


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2019)

@uwe103 Sind doch gut geworden. Übung macht den Meister.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Dezember 2019)

Hi Uwe,

bin sicher, dass jede davon ihre Fische bringen wird  

Ich hatte heute einen Bindetreff bei mir und da waren fünf, z.T. sehr gute Binder da. Und ein Diskussionspunkt war auch wieder ... was gefällt dem Binder und was braucht der Fisch 

Ich kann es auf den Bildern nicht richtig erkennen, es kann aber sein, dass Du zu weit ans Öhr bindest und dieses evtl. dann sogar zubindest. Falls ich damit richtig liege, solltest Du darauf achten, immer ein wenig Platz für den Abschlussknoten zu lassen.

Ansonsten, weiter so und Danke fürs Zeigen.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## uwe103 (28. Dezember 2019)

für Eure lieben Worte.


@Steff-Peff 

mit Deiner Vermutung liegst Du richtig, da es mir auch schon aufgefallen ist.

Der Samsö Killer ist m.M. nach okay, aber bei den Garnelenfliegen ist das Öhr teilweise schon
mit eingebunden.

Werde mich bemühen, mich zu bessern


----------



## Waller Michel (31. Dezember 2019)

Sind wirklich tolle Fliegen dabei! 
Ich persönlich bin diesbezüglich leider nur mäßig begabt !

LG Michael


----------



## uwe103 (2. Januar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sind wirklich tolle Fliegen dabei!
> Ich persönlich bin diesbezüglich leider nur mäßig begabt !
> 
> LG Michael




na wenn ich "Grobnotoriker" das hin bekommen habe, schafft das auch fast jeder andere.

Hier kommt das alte Sprichwort zum tragen: "Übung macht den Meister"


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Januar 2020)

Hier mal zwei Goddard-Karikaturen:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Fragt nicht wie viele Versuche ich gebraucht habe...

Das Muster hatte ich schon mehrfach versucht, aber es jedes mal jedesmal verzweifelt oder wutentbrannt wieder aufgegeben!

Die größere (auf einem Mustad R74 #10) war dann die erste die mir eine Hechel wert war.
Für nächste Versuch (auf R30 #14) hab ich dann den Haufen Hirschhaar im Hintergrund produziert... 

Natürlich sind die beiden noch meilenweit von dem entfernt, aber mit etwas gutem Willen kann man erkennen, was es hätte werden sollen!

Aber üben lohnt sich:




Am nächsten Tag, das Ergebnis des ersten(!) Versuchs (R50 #14).
Auch wenn Form und Proportionen natürlich noch reichlich Luft nach oben lassen:
Die kann ich jetzt wirklich endlich als Goddard bezeichnen!


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

T


Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Die kann ich jetzt wirklich endlich als Goddard bezeichnen!


Tolle Fliegen!- ich traue mich ja kaum ran an Haarmuster, die mit Klinge in Form gebracht werden müssen. Mein Ziel ist der Muddler Minnow. Und jedesmal zerstöre ich die mühsame Fliege.-der ist nicht unaufwändig wie ihr wisst- ganz am Ende durch das Rasieren mit gebogener Rasierklinge. Daher doppelten Respekt für die schönen Trichoptera-Attrappen (oder für was auch immer die Fische zu halten mögen),

hg
Minimac


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2020)

Moin, Tolle Fliegen!

kennt einer von euch noch die--
Gummiband Fliege?

in echt,sie war mit dem roten Gummiband.

ging gut auf Forelle
lg nobbi


----------



## Mescalero (28. Januar 2020)

Squirmy Wormy meinst du aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin, Tolle Fliegen!
> 
> kennt einer von euch noch die--
> Gummiband Fliege?
> ...



Moin Nobbi, meinst Du so was?




Und bevor jetzt das gewhine startet- das Muster habe ich gebunden für Rotfedern im stillwasser. Und ausserdem ist es das gottverdammte Recht eines jeden Binders, Kernkraft und Nukleartechnologie für friedliche Zwecke zu erforschen. Das blöde Ding ist noch nicht mal beschwert
Minimax


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Januar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> T
> 
> Tolle Fliegen!- ich traue mich ja kaum ran an Haarmuster, die mit Klinge in Form gebracht werden müssen. Mein Ziel ist der Muddler Minnow. Und jedesmal zerstöre ich die mühsame Fliege.-der ist nicht unaufwändig wie ihr wisst- ganz am Ende durch das Rasieren mit gebogener Rasierklinge. Daher doppelten Respekt für die schönen Trichoptera-Attrappen (oder für was auch immer die Fische zu halten mögen),
> 
> ...



War die reine niederbayrische Sturheit:
Ein Freund, der auch wenn er es bestreitet, ein wahrer Meister ist und um Galaxien besser bindet als ich, hat nur gemeint, die Goddard hat er einmal probiert und dann beschlossen, daß er sich das nicht antut...
Seiner Meinung nach hat Gott das CDC erschaffen, damit man seine Caddismuster nicht aus Rehhaar binden muss! 

Ich versteh ihn zwar nur zu gut, aber es gibt halt so viele tolle Deerhair-Muster und find ich CDC unverschämt teuer!
Damit geh recht sparsam um.
Und Hirsch, Reh und Elch hab ich unbegrenzt und kostenlos zur Verfügung...

An die Muddler Minnow hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.
Wie Du sagst: Die hat ihre Tücken am Schluß!
Bei der Goddard weiß man wenigstens früh genug, wenn´s wieder nix war..

Zur Rasierklinge:
Weiß nicht, ob Dir das Werkzeug im Hintergrund aufgefallen ist.
Eigentlich ja ein ein wirklich tolles Ding, aber für Goddart war es nicht geeignet.
Da war die Schere haushoch überlegen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2020)

das war eine Fliege, hinten raus ca. 5-6 kurz (3cm)
mit den alten Gummibänder in rot.

70-80iger


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das war eine Fliege, hinten raus ca. 5-6 kurz (3cm)
> mit den alten Gummibänder in rot.
> 
> 70-80iger



Aaah, dann wars ne Meerforellenfliege oder sowas- da gibt's ja die dollsten Dinger. In den letzten Jahren haben verschiedene Gummiteilchen, Beinchen, Fühler, Schwänze etc. in die FLiegenbinderei Einzug gehalten.


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Zur Rasierklinge:
> Weiß nicht, ob Dir das Werkzeug im Hintergrund aufgefallen ist.
> Eigentlich ja ein ein wirklich tolles Ding, aber für Goddart war es nicht geeignet.
> Da war die Schere haushoch überlegen.


Nein, ich kanns auch nicht erkennen. Stelle es Doch mal bei Gelegenheit in Wort und Bild vor- ich LIEBE absonderliche Fliegenbinde-Spezialinstrumente. Gerne verziere ich selbst einfache Nadeln oder Pinzetten mit Messingrädchen oder Linsen.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2020)

Falscher Thread, pardon!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Januar 2020)

Hier mal zwei Varinten einer gehäusetragenden Köcherfliegenlarve:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mustad R74#12, Bleidraht, Rebhuhnhechel, weißes Chinille und Pfauengras





Ahrex FW530#12, Bleidraht, Rebhuhn, Chenille, Superfine Dubbing und Hirschhaar (Reste)

Diese Variante war ein Tipp vom oben erwähnten Freund, um den Materialberg von meinen Goddard-Versuchen zu entsorgen.

Den Körper hab ich mit einer Variante der Schlaufentechnik gemacht:
Normale Dubbingschlaufe, dann einen der Fäden dünn gedubbt und dann das Hirschhaar eingelegt und verdrallt.

Hatte zuerst versucht das die beiden Materialien zu mischen, aber das Endergebnis war ein klarer Fall für das Cuttermesser...


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Februar 2020)

Hier mal wieder was von mir. Es handelt sich um Varianten von Kite´s Imperial. Ein Kumpel hat mich gefragt, ob ich ihm zeigen kann, wie man sie bindet und so hab ich mich schlau gemacht. Die Paraversion wurde auch schon von Hans Weilenmann publiziert und wäre mein Favorit.
Es handelt sich hier um Gebrauchsfliegen, nicht um besonders schön gebundene Exemplare, aber das sollte egal sein. Bei der linken war mir der Draht gebochen, deshalb ist sie von vorne nach hinten und wieder nach vorne gebunden 
@ all ... schönes WE !


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Februar 2020)

Mein erster Versuch einer Professor, mit den Materialien, die halt zur Verfügung standen  
https://donbastianwetflies.com/2012/08/04/professor/


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Februar 2020)

Heute ein paar Protoypen gebastelt. Wird Zeit, dass es nächsten Sonntag wieder ans Wasser geht. Aber da werden wohl erst mal Streamer und Nassfliegen trumpfen.

Eine Tom Thumb (Rehhaar ist am Rücken mit etwas Lack verstärkt)
http://flyanglersonline.com/flytying/fotw2/042902fotw.php






und eine Sedge-Variante


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Februar 2020)

Sawyer´s killer bug 
Original gebunden, nur mit Haken, CU-Draht und Jamieson's Shetland Spindrift in der Farbe oyster


----------



## Minimax (27. Februar 2020)

@Steff-Peff
Das ist wegen dem verschollenen Hauptmaterial eine der Kniffligsten historischen Fliegen. Auch ohne Chadwicks finde ich bei Deiner Version die 'Bugginess' durch die drahtigen abstehenden Fasern super, sowie der wunderbar insektig getaperte Körper- tolle Version, der man auf den ersten Blick die Kniffe und Expertise nicht ansieht. Kannst Du nochmal ein Bild im Nassen, durchfeuchteteten Zusrand einstellen?
Danke 
Mini


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Februar 2020)

Das ist doch dann kein Original : )


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Februar 2020)

Bestimmt aber fängiger als Gewässer und Tiere vergiftende Kunststoffmaden, sowie biologisch abbaubar.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kannst Du nochmal ein Bild im Nassen, durchfeuchteteten Zusrand einstellen?
> Danke
> Mini
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. März 2020)

Das sind vorerst die letzten Bilder, die ich hier einstelle. Erst müssen auch mal andere was einstellen, gibt ja noch einige Binder.


Kite´s Imperial als Parachute







Black Jack







Hare´s Ear


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2020)

Sehr schön   Ich habe in der kommenden Zeit einiges vor. Aber erst mal muss ich aufräumen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Aber erst mal muss ich aufräumen


Ach was!

Solange man das Holz vom Tisch noch sehen kann ist ein Bindetisch nicht unordentlich...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das sind vorerst die letzten Bilder, die ich hier einstelle. Erst müssen auch mal andere was einstellen, gibt ja noch einige Binder.


 Das will ich natürlich nicht riskieren!

Ein bisschen was hab ich zum Glück noch auf Lager...

Angefangen hat es so, daß ich ein paar Materialen (Flash, diverses "Lametta" und ein paar neue Farben Bucktail rumliegen hatte, die ich endlich mal einsetzten wollte.
Also einfach mal ohne Plan und Konzept drauflos gewickelt...












Am Ende wurde doch noch eine ganze Serie draus!

Nix besonderes, aber es sind meine allerersten waschechten Eigenkreationen.
Und für Pollack sollten sie reichen.
Wobei ich bei der orangen Serie mehr den Dorsch im Sinn hatte...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. März 2020)

Ersma danke für eure Pics, macht bitte weiter .
Aufgrund der Ausgangsbeschränkungen konnte ich nun auch als bekennder Faulenzer nicht mehr umhin, den Bindekram mal rauszuholen.
 Hab mir den Organza Stoneclinger von D. McPhail als Muster rausgesucht weil ich den dieses Jahr sowieso ausprobieren möchte. Leichte Probleme anfangs (hatte nicht alle Mats im Original und kein Gefühl fürs dubben), ab der dritten gings dann einigermaßen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. März 2020)

Organza wäre für mich absolutes Neuland, sehen echt klasse aus !
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Leichte Probleme anfangs (hatte nicht alle Mats im Original


Ich hab da mal gekuckt:
Eigentlich dachte ich, daß ich schon recht ordentlich ausgestattet bin, aber in dem Fall fehlt mir mal wirklich so ziemlich alles...
Na ja, zumindest Haken und Bindegarn wären vorhanden...

Schade.
Ist wirklich ei sehr schönes Muster!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Sehr schön   Ich habe in der kommenden Zeit einiges vor. Aber erst mal muss ich aufräumen
> Anhang anzeigen 341133


Ach was es ist ein Bindestich und es ist nicht unordentlich.Das sieht immer wichtig aus.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ach was!
> 
> Solange man das Holz vom Tisch noch sehen kann ist ein Bindetisch nicht unordentlich...





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ach was es ist ein Bindestich und es ist nicht unordentlich.Das sieht immer wichtig aus.


Ja, ja, Ihr seid nett  Aber ich bin ein Ordnungs-Nerd. Morgen geht es ans Aufräumen


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, ja, Ihr seid nett  Aber ich bin ein Ordnungs-Nerd. Morgen geht es ans Aufräumen


Mach bitte dann ein Bild davon.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mach bitte dann ein Bild davon.


Aber sicher


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich war bei einem schweizer Bekannten eingeladen. Alles pikobello, bei dem sah sogar die Mülltonne innen aus wie neu. Als Bindetisch hatte der in einem Zimmer einen übergroßen Schreibtisch. Da war ein Durcheinander - einen krasseren Unterschied zum Haus sonst konnte man sich nicht vorstellen. Er erklärte mir, dass es seiner Frau streng verboten ist da irgend etwas auch nur anzufassen. Ich sagte: aber Hans, Du hast doch eine Katze und die spielen doch gerne mit solchen Utensilien wie Du da herumliegen hast. Darauf sagte er: Katzen sind intelligente Tiere, als die ins Haus kam habe ich so 2/3 Mausefallen auf dem Schreibtisch platziert, die kam mit der Pfote nur zweimal in eine rein, seitdem sprang sie nie mehr auf den Tisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. März 2020)

So, der erste Schritt ist getan und ich kann wieder binden  Nur Staub habe ich nicht gewischt. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es heute schon, den Faden kreisen zu lassen. Jetzt muss ich erst mal einen Artikel für SkipperBootshandel finalisieren. Bis später


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, der erste Schritt ist getan und ich kann wieder binden  Nur Staub habe ich nicht gewischt. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es heute schon, den Faden kreisen zu lassen. Jetzt muss ich erst mal einen Artikel für SkipperBootshandel finalisieren. Bis später
> Anhang anzeigen 341209


Sieht gut aus ,gefällt mir.


----------



## ralle (24. März 2020)

Ich möchte mich ja in diesem Jahr auch an das Fliegenfischen rantasten - aber das macht mir Angst 

Ich werde wohl nie eine Binden können- aber es muß ja auch die kaufende Zunft geben.


----------



## ollidi (24. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, der erste Schritt ist getan und ich kann wieder binden


Aber was ist dieses "Mini-Babe" in Deinem Bild am unteren Rand?


----------



## ralle (24. März 2020)

Oh je Olli -- nicht das er in Erklärungsnot kommt !!


----------



## ollidi (24. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> an das Fliegenfischen rantasten - aber das macht mir Angst


Lass uns die Blamage gemeinschaftlich ertragen.


----------



## ollidi (24. März 2020)

Tja Ralle... Jetzt ist er bestimmt am schwitzen, welche Erklärung er bringt.


----------



## ralle (24. März 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Lass uns die Blamage gemeinschaftlich ertragen.


machen wir - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid oder so !


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich ja in diesem Jahr auch an das Fliegenfischen rantasten - aber das macht mir Angst
> 
> Ich werde wohl nie eine Binden können- aber es muß ja auch die kaufende Zunft geben.


Ach, das geht schon. Ich habe mal eine Zeit im Angelladen gearbeitet und gekauft wie ein Irrer. Jetzt sitze ich auf Material, das ich nie im Leben verbinde. Und: Es gibt noch deutlich umfangreichere Bindetische oder gleich ganze Zimmer. Los, nutze die Zeit


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. März 2020)

Ah, falsch gelesen. Fischen, nicht binden. Schaffst Du auch.


----------



## ralle (24. März 2020)

Ich hätte da ne viel bessere Idee - wenn Du schon soviel Bindemittel hast


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. März 2020)

Mit Glück, beim Treffen - Daumen drücken 
Dann bringe ich ein paar Nymphen mit.


----------



## ollidi (24. März 2020)

Merkst Du was Ralle? Meine Frage umschifft Elmar ganz geschickt.


----------



## ollidi (24. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Mit Glück, beim Treffen - Daumen drücken


Ich hoffe mal, daß sich das bis dahin wieder etwas beruhigt hat.
So ein kleiner Einblick in das Binden wäre schon schick.  Aber nur, wenn es keine Umstände macht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. März 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Aber was ist dieses "Mini-Babe" in Deinem Bild am unteren Rand?


Das ist ein Minimesser. Einfach, aber schön scharf. Wie ein Babe, eben


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. März 2020)

Ich hab rausgefunden was es ist und vollstes Verständnis, warum ihm daß so peinlich ist... 

EDIT: Jetzt hast D´s zugegeben.
Respekt!

Dann kann ich es jetzt auch herzeigen:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. März 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, daß sich das bis dahin wieder etwas beruhigt hat.
> So ein kleiner Einblick in das Binden wäre schon schick.  Aber nur, wenn es keine Umstände macht.


Macht es nichtRutschen wir hier nicht langsam ins OT? Deswegen noch ein Fliegenbild.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Eine Polar-Magnus-Variante. Ich liebe dieses Muster.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. März 2020)

@ Ralle,
wenn man nicht gerade realistische Muster binden will (für die Vitrine) ist es gar nicht so schwer. Ich habe es ein paar Kumpels beigebracht, die auch dachten, sie könnten es nicht. Nur nicht den Fehler machen, die gesponsorten Binder auf YT etc. übertrumpfen zu wollen 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. März 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich hab rausgefunden was es ist und vollstes Verständnis, warum ihm daß so peinlich ist...
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt hast D´s zugegeben.
> Respekt!
> ...


Ich habe es in Orange im Einsatz, in Orange!  Das im knalligen Pink habe ich fürd Mod-Treffen reserviert 



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> @ Ralle,
> wenn man nicht gerade realistische Muster binden will (für die Vitrine) ist es gar nicht so schwer. Ich habe es ein paar Kumpels beigebracht, die auch dachten, sie könnten es nicht. Nur nicht den Fehler machen, die gesponsorten Binder auf YT etc. übertrumpfen zu wollen
> 
> Gruß
> Steff


Ich binde auch nicht für einen Schönheitspreis, sondern dafür, das sie den Fischen gefallen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (25. März 2020)

Ich werde mich in nächster Zeit auch einmal am Bindestock probieren. Mal gucken, was da für Kreaturen bei rauskommen. 
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## Locke (25. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, der erste Schritt ist getan und ich kann wieder binden  Nur Staub habe ich nicht gewischt. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es heute schon, den Faden kreisen zu lassen. Jetzt muss ich erst mal einen Artikel für SkipperBootshandel finalisieren. Bis später
> Anhang anzeigen 341209


Wenn man sich diesen Tisch ansieht, kann man nur Angst bekommen.  

Gibt es vernünftige "Starterkits" die es zu empfehlen gibt?
In die zukünftige freie Zeit passt noch ein neues Hobby


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. März 2020)

Locke schrieb:


> Wenn man sich diesen Tisch ansieht, kann man nur Angst bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es vernünftige "Starterkits" die es zu empfehlen gibt?
> In die zukünftige freie Zeit passt noch ein neues Hobby



Mittlerweile gibt es einige Kits, die zum Starten passen. Viele bekannte Shops bieten aber für den Anfang auch selbst zusammengestellte Sets an. Dann kannst Du direkt auf Deine Wunschmuster eingehen und so das Material für Deine Zielfliegen kaufen. Meine erste Fliege war eine Montana-Nymphe. Bindestock, Haken, Bleidraht, Bindefaden, schwarzes und rotes Chenille und eine Hechel, mehr brauchte ich nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. März 2020)

Locke schrieb:


> Wenn man sich diesen Tisch ansieht, kann man nur Angst bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es vernünftige "Starterkits" die es zu empfehlen gibt?
> In die zukünftige freie Zeit passt noch ein neues Hobby


Wichtig finde ich gutes Werkzeug. 
Bei dem Shop kannst eigentlich nix verkehrt machen. 
Es gibt natürlich auch alles einzeln,  wenn du nicht so viel brauchst. 





						Suchergebnisse für: 'Bindeset'
					

Rudi Heger - der erfahrene Ansprechpartner in Sachen Fliegenfischen und Fliegenbinden aus dem dem Chiemgau. Wir bieten tolle Produkte, Kurse und eine faszinierende, private Fischerei an Traumgewässern an.




					www.rudiheger.eu
				








						Suchergebnisse für: 'Bindeset'
					

Rudi Heger - der erfahrene Ansprechpartner in Sachen Fliegenfischen und Fliegenbinden aus dem dem Chiemgau. Wir bieten tolle Produkte, Kurse und eine faszinierende, private Fischerei an Traumgewässern an.




					www.rudiheger.eu


----------



## Mescalero (25. März 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> @ Ralle,
> wenn man nicht gerade realistische Muster binden will (für die Vitrine) ist es gar nicht so schwer. Ich habe es ein paar Kumpels beigebracht, die auch dachten, sie könnten es nicht. Nur nicht den Fehler machen, die gesponsorten Binder auf YT etc. übertrumpfen zu wollen
> 
> Gruß
> Steff


Wobei es auch einige Fliegenbinder gibt, die ihre Arbeiten so detailliert zeigen, dass man es gut nachvollziehen kann, auch praktisch am Bindestock. Makflies ist z.B. so einer.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wobei es auch einige Fliegenbinder gibt, die ihre Arbeiten so detailliert zeigen, dass man es gut nachvollziehen kann, auch praktisch am Bindestock. Makflies ist z.B. so einer.


Ja sicher gibt es auch gute Beispiele. 
Mir ist in den letzten Jahren nur aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Binder ihre Fliegen eher mit mehr Material vollstopfen, als sie bindetechnisch zu vereinfachen. Ich selbst versuche Materialien zu reduzieren. Am Anfang dachte ich auch, man könne eine fängige Fliege nur mit den Originalmaterialien etc. binden.
Resultat sind überquellende Materialkisten, die ich vielleicht nie verwenden werde.
Von daher meine Bemerkung.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ja sicher gibt es auch gute Beispiele.
> Mir ist in den letzten Jahren nur aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Binder ihre Fliegen eher mit mehr Material vollstopfen, als sie bindetechnisch zu vereinfachen. Ich selbst versuche Materialien zu reduzieren. Am Anfang dachte ich auch, man könne eine fängige Fliege nur mit den Originalmaterialien etc. binden.
> Resultat sind überquellende Materialkisten, die ich vielleicht nie verwenden werde.
> Von daher meine Bemerkung.
> ...



Hallo,

erinnert mich an einen Altmeister der deutschen Fliegenfischerszene, Robert Pfandl, welcher schon Anfang der 1960er Jahre auch mit einfachsten Materialien Fliegen band und damals auch schon auf Karpfen erfolgreich mit der Fliege fischte. Er sagte immer, eine Fliege kannst Du mit fast allem binden und er benutzte oft auch einfach Wollfäden dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (26. März 2020)

Die "Pfandl Spezial" ist doch eine berühmte Karpfenfliege.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Die "Pfandl Spezial" ist doch eine berühmte Karpfenfliege.



Hallo,

ja und er war ja auch der Erfinder des Mischblocks.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. März 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Die "Pfandl Spezial" ist doch eine berühmte Karpfenfliege.



Hallo,
gibts davon Bilder ? Kann nichts finden.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. März 2020)

Ihr seid ganz brutal OT .
Hab heute (mal wieder) meine absolute Lieblingsnymphe gebunden. So gut wie der "Erfinder", Altmeister Oliver Edwards behersche ich sie wohl niemals, aber sie ist und bleibt ein Fischmagnet. Soll laut Mr. Edwards eine Baetis darstellen, gebunden auf hab ich auf 14er Haken, einziges Pflichtmaterial ist mMn. Thin Skin wegen der Segmentierung des Hinterleibs.
Bringt mir Jahr für Jahr meine besten Äschen, auch viele Döbel und Bachforellen sowieso. In Gr. 16 hab ich sogar schon Elritzen und Gründlinge darauf gefangen .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. März 2020)

Top! Ja, die fängt


----------



## Elmar Elfers (31. März 2020)

Meine Variante eines Palmers. Ich liebe die lilafarbene Variante. Bei mir ist die Hechel ein wenig weicher - kann auch als Nassfliege gefischt werden - und binde noch einen Streifen Flash als Wicklung ein. 







Schönen Abend


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. April 2020)

Ich jetzt durch den Thread wieder voll angefixt  Heute gab es nach Dienstschluss etwas für Raubfisch.


----------



## maggo (3. April 2020)

Da ich ja immer wieder versuche plastikfrei zu binden, werden manchmal die wildesten Materialien weggebunden 
Hier mal meine Lieblingsfliegen: Nassfliegen.
Der Körper ist aus Nähresten rausgefummelt und aus gewachster Baumwolle (Weinrot, Grün und Grau). Bindefaden ist Seide, Schwanz Goldfasan bzw. Coq de Leon, Rippung mit feinem Golddraht bzw. weißer Seide, Hechel irgendwas weiches. Widerhaken wird, wie immer, noch angedrückt...
Ob die Dinger schwimmen wie ein Korken kann ich mangels Fischmöglichkeiten noch nicht sagen ;-)











Viele Grüße, Marco


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. April 2020)

Hallo Marco,
schöne Nasse. Ich fische auch gerne Nasse, besonders wenn die Fische schnippisch sind. Dann gehen bei uns im Bach oft auf kleine, schwarze Spider in Gr.16 und 18.

@all: schön, dass der Thread wieder Fahrt aufgenommen hat. Binden ist einfach ein tolles Hobby !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. April 2020)

Ich habe zwar keine Nähreste, aber eine Schublade mit Resten von Federn, Chenille & Co. Daraus entstehen auch immer wieder Muster.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. April 2020)

Habe heute die Fliegendosen und Schächtelchen, die ich im Auto und in der Fliegenweste hatte, (versucht) zu sortieren. 
Vorab, es hat nicht geklappt. Zu Beginn waren es gut 20 Behältnisse und am Ende 11 ... siehe Bild.
Und die am Bindetisch sind noch gar nicht dabei ! Da werde ich sicher noch mal ran müssen.
Bin ich der einzige mit einem solchen Aha-Erlebnis ?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Habe heute die Fliegendosen und Schächtelchen, die ich im Auto und in der Fliegenweste hatte, (versucht) zu sortieren.
> Vorab, es hat nicht geklappt. Zu Beginn waren es gut 20 Behältnisse und am Ende 11 ... siehe Bild.
> Und die am Bindetisch sind noch gar nicht dabei ! Da werde ich sicher noch mal ran müssen.
> Bin ich der einzige mit einem solchen Aha-Erlebnis ?
> ...



Hallo,

nein, bist Du nicht, ich versuche, ohne jeden Erfolg, das seit Jahrzehnten zu minimieren. Am Einfachsten war es noch am Anfang der Fliegenfischerlaufbahn, so vor knapp 60 Jahren, aber auch nur, weil ich da noch nicht soviel hatte. So übersichtlich wie Anfang/Mitte der 1960er war es nie mehr und wird es auch nie mehr sein.
Aber ich resigniere nicht und doch sehe ich da keine Chance.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. April 2020)

Hallo Lajos,
da bin ich ja froh, wenn auch nicht beruhigt  
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. April 2020)

Ich bin bei Fliegendosen am Mann deutlich reduzierter als früher. Maximal eine Box. Zuhause liegen zwar auch diverse Boxen und Schachteln, aber ich suche mir dann vor dem Start ans Wasser passende Muster raus


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. April 2020)

Mach ich ähnlich, zuhause was raussuchen, 1 Box in die Weste und den Konterpart (je nachdem wie man anfangen möchte Nass oder Trocken) in den Rucksack.
Viele Boxen mit schleppen bedeutet danach viel sortieren zu müssen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. April 2020)

Und bei mir war es dann auch immer das Problem, dass ich zu oft überlegte: Hm, vielleicht doch die eine eine Nummer größer oder eine Nuance heller? Dann habe ich mehr meine Fliege gewechselt als gefischt


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. April 2020)

Seit diesem Jahr habe ich nur noch eine kleine Fliegenbox in Verwendung und stelle auf ein Lanyard, statt Weste, um. Für meine normalen Trips von max. 2h reicht das.
Im Sommer nehme ich aber immer eine Flasche Wasser mit und da ist wieder die Weste praktisch.
Aber ich arbeite an mir 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## maggo (6. April 2020)

Mein Steff,
ne, geht mir genauso. Am Wasser habe ich aber auch immer nur das nötigste und max. 1 Box mit, die ich vorher sortiere.
Zu Hause stapeln sich die Boxen, In einem Wahn hatte ich mal die Idee plastikfreie Boxen zu entwickeln.... nun habe ich davon 20-30 Stück hier rumfliegen und gefühlt sind in jeder Box reichlich Fliegen 
Ich denke, die HomeOffice-Zeit nutze ich mal um alles zu sortieren 
Viele Grüße, Marco


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. April 2020)

Hi Marco,
das mit dem Minimalisieren am Wasser praktiziere ich jetzt auch und bin damit ganz zufrieden. 
Wo ich noch hadere, ist das sinnvolle Sortieren der Bestände.

Ein Bekannter kann sich auf jeden Fall schon mal über nen Schwarm Trockene freuen, die ich ihm zuschicken werde.

Was muss man sich unter den plastikfreien Boxen vorstellen ? Hast Du ein Bild ?

Cheers und TL
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. April 2020)

Heute mal ne Resteverwertungsnymphe auf 14er Haken.
Tag aus nem Orangennetz, Dubbing CdC Reste, Mylarrippung gesichert mit Kupferdraht, paar Entenhecheln oben und als Schwänzchen, Messingkopp.
Sehr einfach zu binden, leider ist das Foto ein bissel unscharf geworden .


----------



## rutilus69 (15. April 2020)

so, dann will ich euch auch mal meine Erstlingswerke zeigen, die am Ostermontag entstanden sind.
Seid gnädig mit mir, ich bin totaler Anfänger 

meine Interpretation einer Maifliege:





ein Versuch einer Adams:





und das ganze nochmal als March Brown:





ein paar Nymphen waren der Start:









Jetzt heißt es weiter üben und sicherer werden im Umgang mit dem Material und den Techniken. Alles ganz schön fummelig, aber es macht riesen Spaß


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. April 2020)

Wunderbare Muster! Sie werde alle fangen   
Hier schwirren schon vereinzelt Maifliegen an der Stör herum. Hoffe, demnächst ein Muster anbieten zu können.


----------



## maggo (15. April 2020)

Für einen "totalen Anfänger" schon ziemlich gut - und ich gebe Elmar Recht, die werden fangen.
Wenn ich so an meine ersten Anfänge denke.... die sahen bei weitem nicht so gut aus, haben aber auch den einen oder anderen Fisch gefangen - das Gefühl ist unbeschreiblich mit der eigenen Fliege was zu fangen


----------



## Skott (15. April 2020)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> so, dann will ich euch auch mal meine Erstlingswerke zeigen, die am Ostermontag entstanden sind.
> Seid gnädig mit mir, ich bin totaler Anfänger
> 
> meine Interpretation einer Maifliege:
> ...


Tolle Fliegen, Rutilus! Viel PETRI damit und du brauchst dich nicht als Anfänger, eher als Talent zu bezeichnen...!


----------



## Mescalero (15. April 2020)

Diese Fliegen sehen nach allem möglichen aus, aber nicht wie die Ergebnisse eines Anfängers. Respekt, die sind toll geworden!


----------



## rutilus69 (15. April 2020)

Danke für das viele Lob, das macht mir Mut für weitere Versuche   

Glaubt mir, mein Cuttermesser hat schon reichlich zu tun gehabt um (für mich) missratene Exemplare wieder vom Haken zu bekommen 
Ich hoffe, dass ich es am Wochenende mal schaffe ans Wasser zum testen zu kommen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. April 2020)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Seid gnädig mit mir, ich bin totaler Anfänger
> 
> meine Interpretation einer Maifliege:
> Anhang anzeigen 343142
> ...



Meine Hochachtung ! Wenn das Anfängerwerke sind, bin ich gespannt, was demnächst kommt  
Super schöne Muster. Sind das bei der Maifliege Wally Wings ? Sieht so aus. Da trauen sich viele erfahrene Binder nicht ran.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## rutilus69 (15. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Meine Hochachtung ! Wenn das Anfängerwerke sind, bin ich gespannt, was demnächst kommt
> Super schöne Muster. Sind das bei der Maifliege Wally Wings ? Sieht so aus. Da trauen sich viele erfahrene Binder nicht ran.
> 
> Gruß
> Steff


Jepp, das sind Wally Wings. Ich finde die fast einfacher als zwei einzelne Flügel vernünftig an den Haken zu knöpeln


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. April 2020)

Wirklich top fürs erste Mal  !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Mai 2020)

Hätte zwar noch etwas Zeit, aber ich hatte heute einfach Bock schon was für den Sommer zu machen. Die Hydropsyche gehört in irgendeiner der 1000 Möglichkeiten wie man sie binden kann, einfach in jede Nymphenbox. Hier ohne Extrabeine, nur ausgebürstetes Larvalace Dubbing, dafür mit Tracheen (Straus) auf 12er Haken.


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Mai 2020)

Hier der Prototyp einer Para mit Schwänzchen aus den Stämmen nicht verwendbarer Federn.
Sehen durch die Krümmung recht natürlich aus, oder ?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (31. Mai 2020)

Sieht super aus  Die wird optimal auf dem Wasser schwimmen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2020)

Noch ein paar Farbvarianten der Sichthilfe gezwirbelt


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Juni 2020)

Auch wieder super! Wollte eigentlich eben an die Stör, aber das aufziehende Gewitter machte meinen heutigen Maifliegenplänen einen Strich durch die Rechnung...


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2020)

Hi Elmar,
Danke.
Ist die Stör ein Salmonidengewässer, oder was kann man sich darunter vorstellen ? Maifliegen deuten erst mal darauf hin.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. Juni 2020)

Huhu, 
schicke Fliegen ..

ich wollte euch mal meine Variante einer Maifliegenfliege zeigen .. hat mir am WE schöne Forellen gebracht 











grüße Claw


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Juni 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Elmar,
> Danke.
> Ist die Stör ein Salmonidengewässer, oder was kann man sich darunter vorstellen ? Maifliegen deuten erst mal darauf hin.
> Gruß
> Steff


Moin! Ja, mit Bach- und Meerforellen als Zielfisch. Vereinzelt auch Äschen. Ich fische mit einem ortsansässigen Kumpel, der bei Neumünster wohnt. Fast direkt am Wasser


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Juni 2020)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Huhu,
> schicke Fliegen ..
> 
> ich wollte euch mal meine Variante einer Maifliegenfliege zeigen .. hat mir am WE schöne Forellen gebracht
> ...


Schick und fängig! Womit bindest Du die Flügel?


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. Juni 2020)

Heyho,

das Muster ist nicht auf meinem "Mist" gewachsen, sondern eine leicht veränderte Version von 






Materialiste: 
10er Trockenfliegenhaken
Schwänzchen: Reh oder elch (besser)
Körper + Torax: Antrondubbing 
Flügel: polypropylen (KEIN ANTRON!!) / habe auch schon versucht CDC federn als Unterstützung mit einzubinden, aber da scheiter ich an meiner Erfahrung/meinem Können

War anfangs auch skeptisch, aber mit einwenig Schwimmmittel, klappte das ganz gut.

Grüße CLaw


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. Juni 2020)

Und gleich nochmal paar Fotos von paar Parachutes und erste Versuche "Humpys"











(reicht für heute  )


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juni 2020)

Hi Claw,
schicke Spents. Hab ich noch nie gebunden, geschweige denn gefischt. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal ein paar Probanden binden 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. Juni 2020)

Danke, sind meine ersten Versuche. Ich hatte nach nem einfachen Maifliegen-Muster gesucht, bei dem ich alle Materialien dabei hatte. 
Also unsere Forellen mögen die Fussel
Muss(t) nur schauen wieviel Polypropylen man braucht, damit sie gut schwimmen. Hab paar Muster mit mehr und welche mit weniger gebunden (2 - 4 Stränge). Da habe ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juni 2020)

Hi Tigersclaw, 

alle deine Muster sind sehr gut gelungen  

Mir gefallen besonders die Paras ... erinnern mich an meine eigenen. Ist eine meiner Lieblingsmuster  

Den Body der Humpys würde ich noch dünn mit Nagellack überziehen um das Rehhaar stabiler zu machen.

So long
Steff


----------



## Tigersclaw (4. Juni 2020)

Danke fürs Kompliment, ist ein kleines Missverstädniss. Fliegenbinden mach ich schon ne weile, meist Goldkopfnympfen oder normale Hechelfliegen. Nur eben diese Spent-Muster und die Humpys waren die ersten Versuche 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Nagellack.. werd ich morgen gleich mal machen


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juni 2020)

Hi Tigersclaw,

das mit dem lackierten Rücken sieht dann etwa so aus wie bei der Tom Thumb in Post 2880 --> *Tom Thumb*
Leider haben wir bei uns am Gewässer kaum Maifliegen, aber wenn mal ein Schlupf kleinerer Eintagsfliegen ist, kommen die Fische auch in Fahrt. Im Normalfall deckt das Oarscherl die meisten Muster bei uns ab. 
Nun kommen auch noch Sedge-Muster dazu. Das schöne an denen ist auch wieder, dass man beim Binden herrlich spielen kann. Im Anhang ein paar Testmuster mit CDC als unterer Flügel und verschiedenen Kopfpartieen (Hechel, großer/kleiner Kopf aus Rehhaar). Dann könnte man sie ja noch als Baloon Caddies binden usw.
Mit Sedges hab ich ebenfalls schon Sternstunden am Wasser erlebt.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. Juni 2020)

Heyho, mein Favorit bei sedges ist die goddart sedge (oder wie die geschrieben wird ) . Bringt zuverlässig Fisch, ist aber ne Sauerei beim Binden @ vviieeelllllee Haare. (Weshalb ich sie oft kaufe, ich gesteh)

Ich hab mich gestern an Maifliegen Version(en) mit ext. Body gewagt. Naja bin mit dem Ergebniss eher nicht so zufrieden. Flügel aus CDC dann Dubbing + Hechel einbinden ..irgendwie wird das nur noch n Besen.
aber seht selbst:






(ja die Widerhaken muss ich noch andrücken)

Grüße Claw


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Juni 2020)

Ich befreie mich manchmal von perfekter Optik, solange meine Fliegen fangen. Klar, die Imitation sollte dem Original nahekommen. Doch fehlt mir oft die Zeit oder Geduld 100 Prozent am Bindestock zu erreichen ;-)


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juni 2020)

Eine gute Nachbildung des Originals ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur im Stillwasser (oder ruhigem Wasser) erforderlich. Je strömender das Wasser ist, desto schneller müssen die Fische reagieren und können die Fliege nicht wirklich prüfen. Da ist die Präsentation entscheidender wie eine perfekte Nachbildung. Parameter wie Kontur, Farbe und Grösse sollten halt in etwa stimmen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juni 2020)

Hi,
hab mich heute mal an Grashüpfern versucht.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juni 2020)

Super Hopper!


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mich heute mal an Grashüpfern versucht.


Wow ! Wie lange hast Du daran gesessen ?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juni 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wow ! Wie lange hast Du daran gesessen ?


Am ersten hab ich sicher deutlich über eine Stunde rumgemacht, und dann sah er mehr nach Hornisse oder sowas aus .

Das war der zweite, ging dann schon deutlich flotter ; die Hinterbeine halten am meisten auf weil man dann auch nach vorn immer drauf achten muss die nicht zu verschieben, einzubinden etc.     für Leute, die öfter mit knotted Legs arbeiten (gehöre ich nicht zu) und die Teile schon parat haben, dauert so ein Hopper vllt. gute 20 min.
link zum Video: 



Wer realistische Fliegen mag, sollte sich ruhig mal mehr von dem ansehen, ist ein echter Virtuose. Leider spricht er nur russisch !?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mich heute mal an Grashüpfern versucht.


Top Ergebnis! Liebe die Angelei mit den Mustern  Besonders beim Pocket-Fischen. Machen Krach und locken.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juli 2020)

Servus,
Die Zeit der großen Eintagsfliegen ist vorbei. Deshalb hier eine kleine Sedge - Eigenkreation die sich beim Ersteinsatz gut bewährt hat.
Hakengr. 16, Körper Pfaugras, Hechel cream-grizzly. Für die Flügel hab ich 3 versch. Mats versucht, am besten fand ich Maultierhirsch weil er fein und dunkel ist. Rehhaar (Winterdecke) geht aber genauso, Rothirsch war mir für so ne kleine Fliege zu grob und hell. Beim Abbinden kann man ein paar Squirrelfasern mit einbauen damit auch der Kopp etwas haarig aussieht, ist aber reiner Luxus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juli 2020)

Hier ne Paraloop-Klinkhammer. Schnell gebunden und zeitweise sehr fängig.


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte heute beim Binden von Rehhaar-Caddis die spontane Idee, dass man doch auch irgendwas aus dem übrig gebliebenen Leder des Rehhaarstücks machen könnte, da ich ungerne Materialien wegwerfe und habe spontan eine kleine Maus gebunden.

Front:





Seitenansicht:




Material:
Haken: Gamakatsu F314, Größe 6 
Schwanz: Leder vom Reh
Körper: Rehhaar in grau und weiß 
Ohren: Moosgummi
Kleber: Gulff Flexman (für die Augen und Unterseite) 

Ein aufgrund der Größe sehr schnelles Muster, was hoffentlich auf Döbel und auch Forelle Erfolg versprechen könnte.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2020)

Goldig die Maus. Soll ein Top Köder für große Forellen und Hechte sein


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juli 2020)

Ich mag die Mäuse echt gerne und habe sie auch schon in mehreren Größen gebunden. Bei größeren Exemplaren mache ich mir dann auch die Mühe, die Unterseite hell und das Köpfchen zweifarbig zu binden, aber hier ging es mir eigentlich nur um den Test des Leders als Schwanzmaterial (es ist sehr steif, was einerseits gut ist, da es sich so wohl nicht um den Hakenschenkel windet, aber andererseits habe ich trotz kräftiger Wickelungen etwas Sekundenkleber benötigt, damit der Schwanz wirklichfest oben auf dem Haken bleibt und nicht verrutscht). Für Hecht würde ich die Mäuse auch deutlich, deutlich größer erstellen, die hier ist erheblich kleiner als mein Daumen, der Körper hat nur etwa die Größe meines Daumennagels. Beim Hecht kann man dann durchaus Haken der Größe 1/O aufwärts und noch einen Articulated Shank nehmen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. August 2020)

Hallo Colophonius,
kennst Du dieses Video ? 



Forellen lieben Mäuse.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. August 2020)

Egal womit: Oberflächenaction ist einfach nur top


----------



## Mescalero (13. August 2020)

#fummelkram

Killer Bugger #22
(Tiemco 100BL, 2mm Tungstenperle)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. August 2020)

Puh, ich glaube, das machen meine Augen nicht mehr mit. Habe letztens beim Binden wieder den Gedanken gehabt, zum Augenarzt zu gehen...


----------



## Mescalero (13. August 2020)

Dicke Lesebrille druff, ohne könnte ich höchstens Fliegen für Pottwale binden.


----------



## maggo (14. August 2020)

da bin ich schon lange drüber - da hilft nur noch eine beleuchtete Lupenvorrichtung 
Wollte ich mir am Anfang auch nicht eingestehen... hilft aber tatsächlich... Potzblitz! ;-)


----------



## Colophonius (26. November 2020)

Kein Klassiker, sondern etwas brachialer:

Eine Tube-Fliege für Hecht im Barschdesign aus mehreren Farben Nayat, Body Tubing für Körper und Kopf und etwas Polar Flash Chartreuse. Die Streifen sind mit Edding gemacht.


----------



## Noo (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mich mal an einem Krebs versucht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Dezember 2020)

Sieht klasse aus !


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (28. März 2021)

Mein Patriot

Körper: mit Kupferdraht beschwert, darüber goldgelbe Bindeseide, Rippung mit roten und schwarzen Garn.
Schwänzchen: rote Papageifeder
Schwinge: Entenbrustfeder
Kragen: Fasanenstoßfeder


----------



## Uchemnitz (17. April 2021)

In 14 Tagen können die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Dübel (27. Mai 2021)

Letztes Jahr hab ich keine einzige Fliege gebunden und war auch nur einmal mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Am Freitag starte ich nun  endlich meine Angelsaison 2021. Es geht mit großen Hoffnungen und kleinen Fliegen an die schöne Wiesent.



























Ich bin gespannt, ob ich das ein oder andere Fischlein an den Haken bekomme ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2021)

Dübel 
Wunderschöne Modelle, dann viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Dübel

dann mal viel Glück!

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. Mai 2021)

Schöne Fliegen, schöner Fluss - das passt! Viel Erfolg


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Mai 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hab ich keine einzige Fliege gebunden und war auch nur einmal mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Am Freitag starte ich nun  endlich meine Angelsaison 2021. Es geht mit großen Hoffnungen und kleinen Fliegen an die schöne Wiesent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, ob ich das ein oder andere Fischlein an den Haken bekomme ...


Schöne Muster, die werden fangen.
Petri für den Trip an die Wiesent.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Dübel (30. Mai 2021)

Herzlichen Dank in die Runde für eure aufmunternden Worte.
Einen Kurzbericht zum Tag an der Wiesent findet ihr hier:
Beitrag im Thema 'Vintage Angeln' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/vintage-angeln.350080/post-5170568


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Juli 2021)

Hab mal wieder was gebunden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Juli 2021)

Hiho,
überzeugt bin ich ja schon lange von Koppenstreamern beim UL-Fischen, neulich bin ich dann über ein Video von Davie Mc Phail gestolpert, wo er die bekannten Sculpin Head Streamer auf ein, für mich komplett neues Level hebt. Durch die Verwendung eines zweiten Zonkerstreifen als Körpermaterial, erzeugt man damit a: viel Volumen im vorderen Teil (ne Koppe besteht ja zur Hälfte aus Kopf), und b: überträgt sich jeder Zug oder Wackler mit der Rutenspitze auf die Haare und lassen das Teil schön "wabern".  
Vid, hoffentlich erlaubt: 



, falls nicht googeln nach Sculpin Headstreamer Mc Phail.
Irgend etwas fehlt beim spontanen Binden natürlich immer, und olivgrün funzt hier auch nicht so gut, deshalb gehts bei mir eher Richtung braun-ocker. Ganz unten sieht man auch wie man es *nicht* machen sollte. Zuviel gestutzt, lasst die Haare ruhig in Originallänge, im Wasser siehts nach viel weniger aus als trocken. Die beiden größeren auf 4er Haken haben beide Fische gefangen, der kleinere ist noch ungetestet. Die nächsten werden auf 2er Haken gebunden weil selbst Anfangs 30er Döbel kurzen Prozess mit den 8,5 cm Ködern gemacht haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. August 2021)

Nachdem ich immer wieder mal reverse gebundene Fliegen gesehen habe, musste ich sie endlich nachbinden und testen.
Das Bild zeigt den ersten Versuch. Sie zu binden ist etwas ungewohnt, aber kein Hexenwerk. Lediglich der Whip Finish um den Para-Pfosten war mal was anderes.

Gefischt habe ich sie auch schon und habe "normal" gefangen, sowie mit ner herkömmlichen Para auch. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass diese Muster in stark befischten Gewässern noch einen Vorteil bringen, da die Fliege etwas tiefer im Film liegt und er der Schenkel mit der Vorfachspitze eingetaucht sein soll. Daher wird die Hechel auch winklig zum Schenkel eingebunden.

Einen Handlings-Vorteil konnte ich beim Abhaken feststellen ... dadurch, dass man den Schenkel direkt greifen kann, geht es noch leichter.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. August 2021)

Sieht top aus und der Tipps zum Hakenlösen leuchtet ein. Spannende SachenWas gabe es bisher? Forelle? Äsche?


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. August 2021)

Einige Rainies und Bafos. Wollte heute in die Strecke mit den Äschen, hab aber nach ner feucht-fröhlichen Geburtstagsfeier heute früh schlicht verpennt


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. August 2021)

Hallo,
wenig Lust zum Fischen, da ist Binden einfach ein guter Zeitvertreib.
 Beides gedacht für Äschen in flacherem Wasser deshalb ausser dem schweren Grub bzw. Curved Hook keine weitere Beschwerung. Körper Uni-Flexx mit UV Kleber bearbeitet, Perle Kunststoff oder Glas, Thoraxdubbing ein mal Hasenmaske + Dachsgrannen, ein mal Opossum + Pfaugras. Rippung Fluofaden bzw. dünner mehrfädiger (Rainbow-) Draht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. August 2021)

Bislang brauche ich nur große Hechtstreamer als Tuben, die ich dann mit der Spinnrute rauswerfe. Doch heute ist mir beim Aufräumen eine Fliege untergekommen, die ich nicht einordnen kann.
Länge des Hakens 8 cm
Hakengröße  geschätzt 6er bis 8er






Wofür braucht man solche langen Fliegen??


----------



## Mikesch (18. August 2021)

Sandaalimitat?


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Sieht top aus und der Tipps zum Hakenlösen leuchtet ein. Spannende SachenWas gabe es bisher? Forelle? Äsche?



Gestern in einer Strecke mit Äschenbestand getestet. Auch diese haben sie ohne Argwohn genommen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. August 2021)

Sauber! Die Fische sehen auch einfach schön aus!


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Sauber! Die Fische sehen auch einfach schön aus!


Die haben das Glück, dass es kein Kormoran etc. wagt, dort zu jagen. Ausserorts sähe das sicher anders aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. August 2021)

Hallo,
eine geflügelte Ameise, Bomben Köder für den Hochsommer.
 Habe immer nur gekaufte bzw. getauschte gefischt (Schande über mich), nun endlich mal selbst gebunden. Schaum aus nem Antivibrations Waschmaschinenfuß geschnitten, ein bischen Spectradubbing,schwarzes Rehhaar und  2 Federchen aus einem billigen Chinesenbalg für die Flügel. Mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. August 2021)

Hi Hanjupp, 
sieht gut aus. Welche Hakengröße hast Du genommen ?
Habe bei uns heuer noch keine fliegenden Ameisen gesehen, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.
Gibt eh seit Jahren immer weniger Fluginsekten bei uns.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. August 2021)

Die ist auf einen herkömmlichen 12er Trockenfliegenhaken gebunden. 
War ein spontaner Einfall weil mir die Schaumstücke beim Aufstellen einer Waschmaschine auffielen . Für größere Mengen würde ich aber herkömmlichen 2mm starken Schaum nehmen und 14er oder 16er Haken. Schwierig ist nur das Handling des Rehhaars, aber das weiss ja jeder Binder. Deshalb ist das hier auch noch etwas zu lang.
Ja, dieses Jahr ist kein gutes für die fliegenden Ameisen, dafür ist es zu kühl. So ab Juli kann man sie aber immer mal testen weil Ameisen auch oft von den Weidenbüschen oder überhängendem Gras ins Wasser purzeln. Letztlich ist es ein Gruppenmuster das Fische ebenso für einen Käfer oder eine Mistfliege halten können.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. August 2021)

In den Spanischen Pyrenäen habe ich auch mal super auf kleine Ameisen-Imitate gefangen. Die Bachforellen standen nur auf Mini-Happen. Oh man, da könnte ich auch wieder hin ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. August 2021)

Ups vergessen : es gibt natürlich hunderte Videos im Netz falls man auch mal Ameisen binden möchte. Verlinken will ich nichts weil diese Profis alle Aufmerksamkeit verdienen;   ich hab eines von D. Mc Phail benutzt, findet man sehr leicht und der schreibt grundsätzlich in der Videobeschreibung was man an Material braucht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es ein Gruppenmuster das Fische ebenso für einen Käfer oder eine Mistfliege halten können.


Ja, ich denke, das ist der springende Punkt. Aber egal, Hauptsache, die Fische akzeptieren das Muster   
Mal sehen, vielleicht geh ich dann noch etwas Fische ärgern.


----------



## Dübel (26. August 2021)

Wenn man gerade keinen Schaum oder dergleichen zur Hand hat, kann man auch einfach mit Garn einen schönen Ameisenkörper binden. Bavaria Fliegen machte uns das mit dem Muster "Streitberg" sehr schön vor.






Zugegeben, meine Bindekünste sind hier nicht sooo deutlich zu erkennen. Aber dennoch hab ich schon in der Wiesent in der Nähe von Streitberg eine Forelle damit überlisten können.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. August 2021)

Hallo Dübel,
hast Du noch ein paar original Bavarias ? Toll !

Ich war nach dem Tag im Homeoffice mit gefühlten 100 Telkos heute Abend noch ein Stündchen am Wasser.
Es war Klasse. Wider Erwarten hatte ich 5 wirklich gute Forellen bis ca. 40 cm auf ne Klinkhammer. Die Fische haben sie so richtig Lehrbuch mäßig von der Oberfläche geschlürft  

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ich hab eines von D. Mc Phail benutzt, findet man sehr leicht und der schreibt grundsätzlich in der Videobeschreibung was man an Material braucht.


Weißt du, was das für eine Sprache ist, die der spricht?



Dübel schrieb:


> Wenn man gerade keinen Schaum oder dergleichen zur Hand hat, kann man auch einfach mit Garn einen schönen Ameisenkörper binden.


Die sehen gut aus.
Mit solchen Fliegen vermüllt man auch nicht die schöne Natur.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. August 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Weißt du, was das für eine Sprache ist, die der spricht?


Äh, Englisch .
Ich weiss, gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich denke mal er ist Schotte.

Steff-Peff : die ist ja hammermässig vollgefressen, so gefallen sie mir . Da musst du die richtige Fliege ganz genau getroffen haben.
War übrigens auch noch draußen, außer wagrechtem Regen mit Sturmböen gabs nicht viel zu ernten .


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Da musst du die richtige Fliege ganz genau getroffen haben.


Das war das Erstaunliche. Der Klinkhammer passt eigentlich gar nicht mehr, da die Eintagsfliegenzeit bei uns rum ist. Die Trutten haben den KH aber in dem langsam fliessenden Wasser in Ruhe betrachten können und dann genüßlich eingesaugt.

Ja, Mc Phail müsste Schotte sein. Sein Dialekt ist echt heftig


----------



## Dübel (26. August 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Dübel,
> hast Du noch ein paar original Bavarias ? Toll !
> 
> Ich war nach dem Tag im Homeoffice mit gefühlten 100 Telkos heute Abend noch ein Stündchen am Wasser.
> ...



Ja, ich hab noch "ein paar" Bavaria Fliegen. Ein steter Quell der Inspiration! 
Wenn ich nur Zeit hätte, die alle nachzubinden und auszuprobieren. Mal schnell für ne Stunde ans Wasser, um 5 schön schlürfende Forellen zu fangen - davon kann ich leider nur träumen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab noch "ein paar" Bavaria Fliegen. Ein steter Quell der Inspiration!
> Wenn ich nur Zeit hätte, die alle nachzubinden und auszuprobieren. Mal schnell für ne Stunde ans Wasser, um 5 schön schlürfende Forellen zu fangen - davon kann ich leider nur träumen.


 Hast Du auch ne Apotheker aus der Zeit ?

Mal für ein - zwei Stunden ans Wasser zu können, ist der Grund, dass ich ne Jahreskarte nehme. Recht kleiner Bach, aber wenn man sich irgendwann reingefuchst hat, macht es Riesenspaß und man fängt auch seine Fische. Ich gehe aber auch gerne mal an größere Bäche wie z.B. Ilm, Schleuse, Gera etc., wo man über Kopf werfen kann


----------



## Dübel (27. August 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hast Du auch ne Apotheker aus der Zeit ?
> 
> Mal für ein - zwei Stunden ans Wasser zu können, ist der Grund, dass ich ne Jahreskarte nehme. Recht kleiner Bach, aber wenn man sich irgendwann reingefuchst hat, macht es Riesenspaß und man fängt auch seine Fische. Ich gehe aber auch gerne mal an größere Bäche wie z.B. Ilm, Schleuse, Gera etc., wo man über Kopf werfen kann



In meinem Bavaria-Ordner ist alles drin, was des Fliegenfischers Herz höher schlagen lässt, nur ausgerechnet die Apothekerfliege fehlt.

Wenn ich da mal eine originale in die Finger bekäme!!! 

Ein Forellenbach praktisch vor der Haustür ist ja ein Traum. Ich hab es zwar auch nur zwei Minuten zu Fuß an die Regnitz. Ans Fliegenfischen auf Forellen ist da aber leider nicht zu denken.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2021)

Vor der Haustüre ist es leider nicht ganz, aber in 15 Min mit dem Auto zu erreichen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2021)

Ich könnte in 2 Minuten am Bach sein und vor 30 jahren hätte ich noch ausm Küchenfenster angeln können . Trotzdem fische ich aber so gut wie nie im Ort, einerseits weil man manche Fische über Jahre beobachtet und die fast wie Haustiere betrachtet, andererseits möchte ich weiterhin catch & decide betreiben. Lieber fahre ich ein paar Minuten mit dem Rad.

Eine Frage: hat vielleicht jemand ein brauchbares Muster, das Wasserschnecken imitiert ? Hier so gut wie jeder Fisch, dessen Mageninhalt ich mal inspiziere, Reste von Schneckenhäusern im Magen. Vermutlich Blasenschnecken, ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht. Am besten wäre langsam sinkend, keine Black & Peacock Spider, die hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## Dübel (27. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich könnte in 2 Minuten am Bach sein und vor 30 jahren hätte ich noch ausm Küchenfenster angeln können . Trotzdem fische ich aber so gut wie nie im Ort, einerseits weil man manche Fische über Jahre beobachtet und die fast wie Haustiere betrachtet, andererseits möchte ich weiterhin catch & decide betreiben. Lieber fahre ich ein paar Minuten mit dem Rad.
> 
> Eine Frage: hat vielleicht jemand ein brauchbares Muster, das Wasserschnecken imitiert ? Hier so gut wie jeder Fisch, dessen Mageninhalt ich mal inspiziere, Reste von Schneckenhäusern im Magen. Vermutlich Blasenschnecken, ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht. Am besten wäre langsam sinkend, keine Black & Peacock Spider, die hab ich schon probiert.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass etwas in dieser Art funktionieren könnte ...







... der sehr dicke Garnkörper, evtl. mit Bleidraht unterwickelt, könnte doch glatt als Schnecke durchgehen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2021)

Jo, die Taucherfl.iege ist den Spidern ja sehr ähnlich. Ich suche aber etwas ohne Hechel und wo das Schneckenhaus irschendwie simuliert wird .


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jo, die Taucherfl.iege ist den Spidern ja sehr ähnlich. Ich suche aber etwas ohne Hechel und wo das Schneckenhaus irschendwie simuliert wird .


Hallo
Das ist ein Interresanntes Thema.
Hab solche schon gesehen.
Meist in ausländischen Shops.








						Hot Snail
					

Check out the deal on Hot Snail at DiscountFlies Online Fly Shop




					www.discountflies.com
				







__





						Google-Ergebnis für https://cdn.shoplightspeed.com/shops/640402/files/27073788/1600x2048x2/zach-tokachs-znail-14-3pk.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				




Hier mal 2 links.
Wie man sie bindet würd ich auch gern wissen?
Bei der Suche " Snail Fly " eingeben, dann wirst du schnell fündig.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: hat vielleicht jemand ein brauchbares Muster, das Wasserschnecken imitiert ? Hier so gut wie jeder Fisch, dessen Mageninhalt ich mal inspiziere, Reste von Schneckenhäusern im Magen. Vermutlich Blasenschnecken, ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht.


Das ist nun wirklich ne echt interessante Frage. Ich hab da überhaupt keine Idee, bin aber gespannt, was so kommt.


----------



## Colophonius (27. August 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du da ein eigenes Muster bastelst. So als Ansatz würde ich vielleicht eine "Schneckenhausfarbige" Perle nehmen (Messing oder Tungsten, je nach Strömung) und diese entweder nicht vorne am Öhr sondern eher in Richtung Bogen als "Häuschen" platzieren, oder die Perle klassisch platzieren und dann die Fliege rückwärts binden. Den Körper könnte man ja vermutlich einfach mit etwas Garn in der richtigen Farbe binden, dann noch etwas UV-Resin für den "Schimmer" und die Form des Schneckenhäuschens. Sollte klappen?!


----------



## Mikesch (27. August 2021)

Warum muss ich bei Schnecke an eine Palaretta denken?


----------



## Colophonius (28. August 2021)

Ich habe mal den Morgenkaffee genutzt, um das oben beschriebene Muster umzusetzen. Für den ersten Versuch ist es ganz vernünftig geworden. Da ich nur 4mm Perlen in gedeckten Farben hatte, ist es entsprechend groß geworden. Leider bin ich auch echt nicht gut im Fotografieren, aber ich denke man erkennt die Idee.

Ist super einfach zu binden. Perle in gewünschter Größe und Farbe (bei flachen Wasser könnte ich mir sogar eine durchsichtige Glasperle vorstellen!) aufziehen, Garn in gewünschter Farbe einbinden (hier: grau). Perle hinten am gewünschten Ort platzieren, einbinden. Körper der Schnecke mit dem Garn formen. Dann alles mit einer dünnen Schicht UV-Resin benetzen und härten. Anschließend das Schneckenhaus mit einem Edding in gewünschter Farbe (hier: braun) anmalen. Man könnte sicher auch durch einzelne Tupfer eine tolle Marmorierung erstellen. Danach das Schneckenhaus vorsichtig mit weiterem UV-Resin formen. Härten. Fertig. 

Sehr schnell gebunden, sinkt vermutlich sehr schnell, da sie ähnlich wie die Perdigon-Nymphe durch die Verwendung des UV-Resins eine sehr glatte Oberfläche hat.


----------



## Skott (28. August 2021)

Ich habe mich auch mal daran versucht und einfach Perlen verschiedener Größe und Farbe auf den Haken geschoben, mit Bindegarn fixiert und zum Schluss mit 
UV Kleber versorgt. Ich bin mal gespannt und werde berichten, wenn ich sie mal eingesetzt habe....


12er Haken


10er Haken


10er Haken


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. August 2021)

Super duper, vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge !
Forelle74  nach "snail fly" habe ich natürlich schon oft gekugelt, aber die Pros rücken natürlich selten Infos übers was und wie raus und meine Kreativität ist eher eingeschränkt . Die von diesem Zack Tokach trifft ziemlich genau was ich suche.

Eigentlich wollte ich keine Perle einbauen weil ich etwas langsam sinkendes machen will. Hab schon Tests mit den Uferschneckchen gemacht, die schwimmen sogar eine kleine Weile. Aber wie Colophonius schreibt, könnte Kunststoff die Lösung sein. Da hätte ich farblich sogar die passenden zur Hand. Vermutlich sind die Hecheln beim Black & Peacock Spider als Bremse beim Absinken gedacht, evtl. probiere ich es auch nochmal mit helleren Spidern ala' Palaretta.
Super Input jedenfalls, nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank .


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Kurze Zwischenfrage an die Profis.
Könnte man nicht ein echtes Schneckenhäuschen(mit Lack verstärkt) auf den Haken wickeln/kleben?


----------



## Colophonius (28. August 2021)

Das könnte gehen, aber vermutluch nur mit Zuhilfenahme von ordentlich Kleber, da ich nicht wüsste, was man da einbinden soll. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Aufwand wirklich lohnt. Dass die Fische so genau gucken können, halte ich doch für unwahrscheinlich und die Haltbarkeit stelle ich mir auch nicht so pralle vor.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> die Haltbarkeit stelle ich mir auch nicht so pralle vor.



Ich dachte so.....zuerst etwas 2K in das Gehäude kippen und dann nochmal außenrum. Das müsste so richtig hart werden.
Dann noch irgendwie an den Haken pfriemeln.


----------



## Colophonius (28. August 2021)

> Dann noch irgendwie an den Haken pfriemeln.



Ich glaube, da liegt der Hund begraben, man braucht ja einen Punkt, an dem man "ansetzen" und das Garn drumwickeln kann. Man könnte vielleicht ein Stück Mono oder so in das Schneckenhäuschen tun und mit einkleben. Dann wäre das vielleicht möglich. Andererseits führt man Nymphen ja regelmäßig sehr grundnah und wenn ich mir nach so nem Angeltag meine Perlen anschaue, dürfte das auch auf Dauer dem Schneckenhaus nicht gut tun. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man Fische auch mit Mop Flies fangen kann, ist es den Aufwand wohl nicht wert, aber vielleicht eine tolle Idee für Fotos usw.


----------



## Skott (28. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Super duper, vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge !
> Forelle74  nach "snail fly" habe ich natürlich schon oft gekugelt, aber die Pros rücken natürlich selten Infos übers was und wie raus und meine Kreativität ist eher eingeschränkt . Die von diesem Zack Tokach trifft ziemlich genau was ich suche.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich keine Perle einbauen weil ich etwas langsam sinkendes machen will.
> Super Input jedenfalls, nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank .


Die ersten beiden von mir sind Kunststoffperlen, nur die letzte hat vorne ein Messingkügelchen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte so.....zuerst etwas 2K in das Gehäude kippen und dann nochmal außenrum. Das müsste so richtig hart werden.
> Dann noch irgendwie an den Haken pfriemeln.


Mal von Aufwand und Haltbarkeit abgesehen, hier darf ich nur Kunstköder verwenden. Ist das schon Naturköderfischen ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2021)

Aber die Idee ist ausbaubar, hier mal ein Aquariumschneckenhaus mit zwei 0,6 mm Schnüren versehen und mit UV-Kleber eingesetzt. Jetzt muß ich nur noch sehen, wie man das am Haken befestigt, so als Nicht-Fliegen-Binder.





Unterlage ist Millimeterpapier


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. August 2021)

Geil, praktisch das genaue Abbild der Schnecken im Ufergras. Die Schnüre evtl. einen Tick schwächer um den Faden aufzuwinden. Dann hätte man genug schon "Body" für den Schneckenfuß. Du bist fast schon genial


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage an die Profis.
> Könnte man nicht ein echtes Schneckenhäuschen(mit Lack verstärkt) auf den Haken wickeln/kleben?


Hallo,

wäre wahrscheinlich schon irgendwie möglich. Allerdings bitte ich zu bedenken, dass beim Wurf, im Schnurbogen beim Übergang der Schlaufe vom Rückschwung in den Vorschwung durchaus die Schallgeschwindigkeit erreicht und (bei Wurffehler) auch überschritten werden kann . Ob die "Schneckenkonstruktion" derartige Beschleunigungskräfte aushält glaube ich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (29. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich nur noch sehen, wie man das am Haken befestigt, so als Nicht-Fliegen-Binder.



Das ist an der Stelle ganz einfach. Häuschen und die Fäden vorsichtig zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen nehmen, drei leichte Wicklungen machen, gut festhalten, Garn stramm ziehen und noch paar Wicklungen zur Sicherheit hinterher. Jetzt habe ich irgendwie Lust, das auszuprobieren, aber keine Häuschen hier.


----------



## fluefiske (29. August 2021)

Mein Gedanke wäre :
Ich würde eine 10er oder 12er transparente Monoschnur nehmen und diese direkt in der 2. Rippung an den Haken anwickeln.Eine Schlaufe mit einwickeln und ca. 10mm weiterwickeln.Das Ende auf 3mm abschneiden und mit der unterwickelten Schlaufe unten durch ziehen.
Die ganze Wicklung mit UV - Kleber versiegeln.
Ev. den Hakenschenkel vorher etwas aufdicken mit Mono z.B.,damit das Schneckenhaus noch besser hält.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2021)

Das verhält sich genau wie Colo schreibt. Durch die beiden Monoschnurenden hat man eine ideale Möglichkeit das Gehäuse auf dem Hakenschenkel zu fixieren. Ob man den klebrigen Schneckenfuß mit dem Garn oder zusätzlich etwas Floss oder, ganz fies, mit einem UV aktiven Faden bindet und dann UV Kleber drüber macht, bleibt der Phantasie überlassen.
Auch die Haltbarkeit seh ich nicht als großes Problem, es geht ja hier nicht um Castingsport. Wenn man das Ding nicht gegen einen Brückenpfeiler oder auf nen Uferstein dengelt, hält das. Für mich haben Fliegen sowieso eine sehr begrenzte Lebenszeit, entweder hängt sie irgendwann unerreichbar im Geäst eines Baumes oder wird ausrangiert weil sie nach x Fischen hinüber ist.
Wenn ich sehe, das dieser Zack Tokach für seine Mucke sagenhafte 12 Dollar verlangt, geh ich davon aus daß Hecht100+  nun bald schneckenzüchtender Fliegenbinder und Multimillionär wird .


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, das dieser Zack Tokach für seine Mucke sagenhafte 12 Dollar verlangt, geh ich davon aus daß @Hecht100+ nun bald schneckenzüchtender Fliegenbinder und Multimillionär wird


Wenn ich bedenke, das ich die Schneckenplage im Aquarium vor 2 Jahren ausgerottet habe, es sind leider nur noch die leeren Gehäuse drin. Aber die Gründlinge und Bitterlinge haben sie nicht gestört, deshalb sind sie drin geblieben. Falsch geplant.


----------



## Dübel (29. August 2021)

Ich möchte hier ja nicht die gute Laune verderben, aber ich finde ein echtes Schneckenhaus auf einem Haken seeeehr fragwürdig. Wenn ich Aufsicht an einer reinen Fliegenstrecke wäre, würde ich eine solche Schneckenfliege dort nicht akzeptieren. An Bächen, an denen auch Naturköder erlaubt sind, schaut das natürlich ganz anders aus. Da würde ich sowas auch selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Skott (29. August 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier ja nicht die gute Laune verderben, aber ich finde ein echtes Schneckenhaus auf einem Haken seeeehr fragwürdig. Wenn ich Aufsicht an einer reinen Fliegenstrecke wäre, würde ich eine solche Schneckenfliege dort nicht akzeptieren. An Bächen, an denen auch Naturköder erlaubt sind, schaut das natürlich ganz anders aus. Da würde ich sowas auch selbst ausprobieren.


Das kann man so und so sehen, dann wären ja Wurmfliegen (rotes Gummiband) und Brotfliegen (Schwammstück) und die legendäre Killer Bug (Madenimitation) von Sawyer auch verboten...


----------



## Colophonius (29. August 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier ja nicht die gute Laune verderben, aber ich finde ein echtes Schneckenhaus auf einem Haken seeeehr fragwürdig. Wenn ich Aufsicht an einer reinen Fliegenstrecke wäre, würde ich eine solche Schneckenfliege dort nicht akzeptieren. An Bächen, an denen auch Naturköder erlaubt sind, schaut das natürlich ganz anders aus. Da würde ich sowas auch selbst ausprobieren.



Das müsstest du mir als Aufseher aber definitiv genauer erklären. Hier wird ja nicht der Körper der Schnecke, sondern das leere Haus verwendet. Was daran "seeeehr" fragwürdig (oder auch nur ein bisschen fragwürdig) sein soll, wird mir hier nicht klar. Der Sinn hinter dem Verbot der Naturköder ist ja gerade, das tiefe Schlucken durch untermaßige Fische zu verhindern. Die Gefahr besteht hier genau so wenig wie beim Fischen mit einem Imitat aus UV-Kleber oder jeder „klassischen“ Fliege. Riecht für mich ein wenig nach: „Das ist neu, das mag ich nicht!“, was im Fliegenfischen leider sehr verbreitet zu sein scheint (siehe auch die Ablehnung von Squirmy Wormys oder Mop Flies).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier ja nicht die gute Laune verderben, aber ich finde ein echtes Schneckenhaus auf einem Haken seeeehr fragwürdig. Wenn ich Aufsicht an einer reinen Fliegenstrecke wäre, würde ich eine solche Schneckenfliege dort nicht akzeptieren. An Bächen, an denen auch Naturköder erlaubt sind, schaut das natürlich ganz anders aus. Da würde ich sowas auch selbst ausprobieren.


Mal davon abgesehen,das alles was wir hier diskutieren nicht bierernst gemeint ist mal zu den Fakten:
Auf den meisten Salmonidenstrecken sind Naturköder deshalb verboten, weil Salmoniden Relikte der Eiszeit sind. D.h. sie leben (eigentlich) in überwiegend sehr nahrungsarmen Fließgewässern und *müssen* deshalb alles, was halbwegs fressbar erscheint nehmen, sonst kriegts der Nächste ein paar Meter abwärts. Wenn also zu anderen Reizen des Köders noch der Geschmacksinn hinzu kommt, hat ein Salmonide von seiner eigentlich vorgesehenen Aufgabe in der Natur, praktisch keine Chance so einen Köder noch sausen zu lassen. *Deshalb* gibt es vielerorts das Naturköderverbot, das hat einfach mit Vernunft und Fairness zu tun.

Mich würde es auf einer Kunstköder oder Fly only Strecke null tangieren wenn jemand anders ein Schneckengehäuse als Köder verwendet. Das ist doch einfach nur Kalk. Wie es ein Betreiber sieht ist schwer zu sagen, weil individuell. Seh ich aber auch kein Problem darin, weil auf vielen Strecken ja auch die erwähnten Brotfliegen oder Jigfliegen explizit erwähnt werden, wenn man sie dort nicht haben möchte.


----------



## Dübel (29. August 2021)

Ich möchte hier wirklich nicht als päpstlicher als der Papst rüberkommen. Sorry!

"Ist neu, kenn ich nicht, mag ich nicht" ist wirklich nicht mein Gedankengang. Innovation und Fantasie sind essentiell beim Angeln!

Für mich liegt der Reiz beim Fliegenfischen aber in der Imitation, im Vorgaukeln, etwas zu sein, was es nicht ist. Sawyers Killer Bug ist aufgewickeltes Wollgarn und keine Made. Ein Schneckenhaus ist ein Schneckenhaus. Das Häuschen einer Köcherfliegenlarve ist das Häuschen einer Köcherfliegenlarve. Ein toter Bachflohkrebs ist ein toter Bachflohkrebs. Wo zieht man die Grenze? 

Ich hab schon mit Schneckenhäusern erfolgreich auf Friedfische geangelt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es egal war, ob mit oder ohne Schnecke drin. Insofern finde ich eben nicht, dass ein Schneckenhaus "einfach nur Kalk" ist. 

Aber bitte bitte fühle sich hier niemand von mir angegriffen! Ich bin weder dogmatisch noch unfreundlich, ich stelle lediglich gerne ab und zu mir selbst und meinen Mitanglern unbequeme Fragen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Wo zieht man die Grenze?


Warum sollten wir hier eine Grenze ziehen ? Es ist nicht unser Job, sondern der eines Vereins oder der Person, die irgendwo Karten verkauft die Regeln vorzugeben.
Wie schon erwähnt, es gibt jede Menge Betreiber die auf ihre Erlaubnisscheine klipp und klar drauf schreiben wenn etwas nicht erlaubt ist.
 Ich fände es klasse wenn z.B. auf meiner Jahreskarte ein Verbot der "Brotfliege" vermerkt wäre oder beim Fliegenfischen eine Fliegenschnur Pflicht wäre, aber dem ist nicht so und deshalb habe ich das zu akzeptieren. 
Für ganz Bequeme gibt es hier sogar noch eine Ausnahmeregelung nach der man im Sommer Döbel mit Kirschen befischen darf. Für mich persönlich ein Graus, weil man Döbel auch mit sämtlichen Kunstködern leicht fangen kann und solche Regeln natürlich ein paar Deppen dazu motivieren, sich eine uneinsehbare Ecke frei zu hauen um dann natürlich ab und an nen Wurm statt der Kirsche anködern . Aber es ist ein Mehrheitsbeschluß der Hauptversammlung, dem höchsten Gremium eines Vereins, und deshalb auch von mir zu akzeptieren, Punkt.


----------



## Dübel (29. August 2021)

Ich begrabe hiermit offiziell das Kriegsbeil!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. September 2021)

Hallo,
das Fischen selbst macht zur Zeit wenig Sinn, deshalb habe ich mich mal mit Elmar Elfers  Ruderwanze beschäftigt. Fiel mir nicht ganz leicht, für meinen Hauptzielfisch Äsche binde ich ja eher sehr grazile Muster ohne viel Körper.
 Neben der Version mit Fasanenschwanzfibern habe ich auch die mit Raffia für den Rücken (und Kunststoff statt Messingperle vorn + 6mm Wickelblei auf Höhe Rücken) probiert weil ich vermutete damit die flache, fast dreieckige Form besser hin zu kriegen. Viel nimmt sich das nicht, der Bast lässt sich farblich noch etwas tunen aber das Abbinden am Öhr ist bei beiden Versionen nervig.


----------



## fluefiske (10. September 2021)

Goiles Tier 

Hoffe,daß die Idee und Ausführung irgendwann mit einem fetten Fisch belohnt werden.
Die würde ich mal unter Bäumen oder Geäst mit kräftigem Platscher anbieten .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. September 2021)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Goiles Tier
> 
> Hoffe,daß die Idee und Ausführung irgendwann mit einem fetten Fisch belohnt werden.
> Die würde ich mal unter Bäumen oder Geäst mit kräftigem Platscher anbieten .


Das Muster hat der gute Elmar am 11. Juni eingestellt. Die Verarbeitung von Raffia (Bast) hab ich mal bei O.Edwards gesehen, selber bin ich total unkreativ .

Geplanter Einsatzort sind, falls wir mal wieder genug Wasser bekommen, ein paar niedrige Brücken unter denen fette Döbel und bestimmt auch ein paar Bafos stehen. Laut Literatur können Wasserwanzen pfeilschnell an die Oberfläche schießen um sich dort Luft abzuholen. Deshalb könnten die Teile sehr gute Köder sein, um diese vorsichtigen "Brückenfische" aus der Dunkelheit heraus zu "jiggen". Theoretisch zumindest .


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. September 2021)

Hallo Hanjupp,
dein Muster simuliert auch super den Breitflügel-Tauchkäfer. Ich wusste bis zu der Pooleinweihungsparty bei nem Kumpel letzte Woche gar nicht, dass es so was gibt.
Die Frau meines Kumpels hat noch mit dem Kescher das Vieh aus dem Pool (Chlorwasser   ) gekeschert, wo es gut gelaunt seine Unterwasserbahnen zog.
Sie wollte es in einen kleinen Tümpel umsetzen, da ist es weg geflogen. Konnte mir erst nicht erklären, wie das ging, war aber wohl dieser Käfer. Auf dem Luftweg hatte er sicher auch den Pool gefunden.
Eine recht bekanntes Muster für solche Schwimmkäfer ist die Ismo Puppan nach Ismo Hyvärinen. Die ist aber echt aufwändig herzustellen, da der Körper geschnitzt wird.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2021)

Hiho,
interressanter Zufall ! Ich hab' vor kurzem eine Reportage über Wildflüsse in Albanien gesehen, die sich unter anderem auch um Käfer aus dieser Tiergruppe drehte.








						Weltspiegel-Reportage: Entlang der Vjosa in Albanien | Weltspiegel
					

Die Vjosa in Albanien gilt als einer der letzten großen Wildflüsse Europas. Doch das Paradies wird durch geplante Staudämme und Kraftwerke bedroht. Forscher sammeln nun Beweise für die Einzigartigkeit der albanischen Wildflüsse.




					www.daserste.de


----------



## Colophonius (11. September 2021)

Ist vielleicht etwas off-topic, aber ich finde das hier ist gerade das geniale am selbst binden. Es gibt unzählige Muster und trotzdem stolpert man zufällig über ein Tier (sei es eine Schnecke im Magen eines Fisches oder ein Käfer in einem Swimmingpool) und denkt sich: Moment, das sollte doch an der Stelle X super auf Fisch Y funktionieren. Und schon sitzt man am Bindestock und überlegt sich, wie man das denn umsetzen kann und wie man das Muster am Wasser präsentiert. Macht echt Laune, da mitzulesen und zu diskutieren!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2021)

Jep, ganz genau so ist das Colophonius . Das Fliegenfischen alleine ist ja schon fesselnd, wenn aber noch das Binden dazu kommt ist man verloren...


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. September 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jep, ganz genau so ist das Colophonius . Das Fliegenfischen alleine ist ja schon fesselnd, wenn aber noch das Binden dazu kommt ist man verloren...


Rutenbau nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. September 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hanjupp,
> dein Muster simuliert auch super den Breitflügel-Tauchkäfer. Ich wusste bis zu der Pooleinweihungsparty bei nem Kumpel letzte Woche gar nicht, dass es so was gibt.
> Die Frau meines Kumpels hat noch mit dem Kescher das Vieh aus dem Pool (Chlorwasser   ) gekeschert, wo es gut gelaunt seine Unterwasserbahnen zog.
> Sie wollte es in einen kleinen Tümpel umsetzen, da ist es weg geflogen. Konnte mir erst nicht erklären, wie das ging, war aber wohl dieser Käfer. Auf dem Luftweg hatte er sicher auch den Pool gefunden.
> ...


Hier der Link zu einem Video von Mosquitoes & Mayflies --> Video
von 2:03 - 2:50 sieht man mehr von der Ismo Puppan. Bin am Überlegen, mir für größere Regenbogen ein paar zu schnitzen. Gibt sicher Hammerbisse.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. November 2021)

Nicht hübsch, aber (hoffentlich) fängig! Anfang Dezember geht es mit Timo noch mal zu ollidi an sein Stammgewässer. Ich habe dort noch fünf Rechnungen offen. Mal sehen, ob der Flashabou-Streamer die Hechte ans Band lockt. Ist einfach nur Flashabou in Grün und am Schluss ein paar weiße Fibern am Kopf eingebunden.


----------



## ollidi (16. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich habe dort noch fünf Rechnungen offen.


Damit solltest Du hoffentlich die offenen Rechnungen begleichen können.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. November 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Damit solltest Du hoffentlich die offenen Rechnungen begleichen können.


Das Material arbeitet super schon bei leichten Zügen und pulsiert beim Stoppen. Damit mache ich die Spinnfischer-Fraktion nass .... Oder wieder kurze Hose, Holzgewehr


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Oder wieder kurze Hose, Holzgewehr


Jetzt klaut er auch noch Sprüch ... ;-) Dann muss ich mir nun auch noch ein paar Streamer binden, damit wir faire Bedingungen haben.


----------



## ollidi (16. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Damit mache ich die Spinnfischer-Fraktion nass


Was ich Dir auch absolut gönne.    Aber wir werden sehen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. November 2021)

*



*


ollidi schrieb:


> Aber wir werden sehen...


Auch als Spinnfischer kann man sie benutzen, und dann hast du mehr Vorteile als der Fliegenfischer, viel höhere Wurffrequenz.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *
> Anhang anzeigen 390003
> *
> 
> Auch als Spinnfischer kann man sie benutzen, und dann hast du mehr Vorteile als der Fliegenfischer, viel höhere Wurffrequenz.


BLASPEHMIE! Unsauber!


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. November 2021)

Sehe ich nicht so, so eine grosse Hechttube mit zwei Drillingen hinten drin, da könnten wir uns über das Thema Blasphemie unterhalten, aber was viel besser ist, sie fängt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, so eine grosse Hechttube mit zwei Drillingen hinten drin, da könnten wir uns über das Thema Blasphemie unterhalten, aber was viel besser ist, sie fängt.


Keine Bange, ich bin der Letzte, der beim Fliegenfischen in Schubladen denkt ;-) Hauptsache, die eigene Idee oder Montage fängt. Ich habe auch Streamer hier, die lassen sich mit der Spinnrute deutlich besser werfen.


----------



## Colophonius (20. November 2021)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Blasphemie sind, diese unheimlich simple Fliege hat mir vor zwei Wochen meinen bis dato größten Hecht auf Fliege (96cm) beschert. Recht lang und unheimlich uv-aktiv. Da sie aus nur sehr wenigen synthetischen Materialien gebunden ist, lässt sie sich trotz der Größe von 23cm (ohne dem Doppelschwanz) auch bei Wind noch gut werfen. Dank "Body-Tubing" behält die Fliege auch im Wasser ihr Volumen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Dezember 2021)

Da ich von Spider-Mustern angefixt bin und 2022 zumindest öfter Nassfischen wie Nymphen will, experimentiere ich derzeit ein wenig.
Hier eine Brown March Spider - Variante in Gr. 12.
Ist für ruhigere Züge gedacht, um sie da "aktiv" zu Fischen (so weit die Theorie )


----------



## Colophonius (21. Dezember 2021)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr zur Brutfischsaison Nassfliegen mit einer ordentlichen Portion Glitzer auf Döbel auszuprobieren. Da schweben mir ähnliche Muster vor. Wenn eins fertig ist, poste ich das auch mal.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal ne Nymphe im " klassischen Hegenen Stil ".





Sollte für die feine Bachangelei sein.

Hab das erste mal mit UV Kleber hantiert.
Könnte mir jemand vieleicht einen Tip geben wie ich das ganze glatter bekomme.?
Hilft das eventuell öfter aufzutragen?
Grüße Michi


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier mal ne Nymphe im " klassischen Hegenen Stil ".
> 
> 
> Sollte für die feine Bachangelei sein.
> ...


Ja, mehrere Schichten immer wieder zwischengehärtet klappen. Ich würde auch ein weniger fusseliges Floss(?) nehmen, bzw. Vor dem ersten UV Auftrag mit nem Feuerzeug blitzschnell abflämmen.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, mehrere Schichten immer wieder zwischengehärtet klappen. Ich würde auch ein weniger fusseliges Floss(?) nehmen, bzw. Vor dem ersten UV Auftrag mit nem Feuerzeug blitzschnell abflämmen.


Danke Minimax 
Das Floss war eigentlich recht ordentlich .
Irgendwann hats aufgefasert und ich habs nicht mehr unter Kontrolle gebracht. 
Ich werde es nächstes Mal abflammen.

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke Minimax
> Das Floss war eigentlich recht ordentlich .
> Irgendwann hats aufgefasert und ich habs nicht mehr unter Kontrolle gebracht.
> Ich werde es nächstes Mal abflammen.


Floss ist irgendwie immer eine Pest, ich habs noch nie erlebt das es nicht aufgefasert wäre, ausser man verdrallt es, und was soll das dann noch bringen.
Ich bin ja nun seit einiger Zeit etwas raus aus der Binderei. Ist Deine Nymphe unter dem Floss beschwert?


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Floss ist irgendwie immer eine Pest, ich habs noch nie erlebt das es nicht aufgefasert wäre, ausser man verdrallt es, und was soll das dann noch bringen.
> Ich bin ja nun seit einiger Zeit etwas raus aus der Binderei. Ist Deine Nymphe unter dem Floss beschwert?


Ja hab ich gemerkt  .
Kurz vorm Ende ist noch der Faden gerissen weil ich am Haken hängen geblieben bin.

Die ist jetzt nicht beschwert.

Die sollte nach Möglichkeit schwerelos in ca. 50cm Wassertiefe treiben .

Dort ist nur leichte Strömung 

Klappt mit ähnlichen Modellen gut.
Die waren bisher nur nicht selbst gebunden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Michi,
wie Du es gleichmässiger hinbekommst, hat Minimax schon geschrieben. Ein ergänzender Ansatz ist der UV-Lack selbst. Je nach Viskosität zieht er besser/schlechter ein, lässt sich leichter/schwerer verteilen.
Willst Du mit den Nymphen auf Felchen fischen ? 50cm Tiefe und leichte Strömung hören sich (für mich) nicht danach an, ich hab aber auch keine Erfahrung mit Felchen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Dezember 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> wie Du es gleichmässiger hinbekommst, hat Minimax schon geschrieben. Ein ergänzender Ansatz ist der UV-Lack selbst. Je nach Viskosität zieht er besser/schlechter ein, lässt sich leichter/schwerer verteilen.
> Willst Du mit den Nymphen auf Felchen fischen ? 50cm Tiefe und leichte Strömung hören sich (für mich) nicht danach an, ich hab aber auch keine Erfahrung mit Felchen.
> Gruß
> Steff


Hallo steff

Ich habe UV Lack in verschiedenen Viskositäten .
Dickflüssig und Dünnflüssig.

Mit dem dicken hats schon wesentlich besser geklappt.

Es geht nicht um Fellchen auch wenns die Nymphe erahnen ließe.
Die ist sowieso nur ein Testobjekt da sie sehr leicht zu binden ist.

Ich möchte mir dann eine kleine Auswahl verschiedener Nymphen binden.


Ich möchte jetzt in der kälteren Jahreszeit an einem kleinen Fluss/Bach fischen.

Der Bach ist normalerweise recht klar und im unteren Teil noch überwiegend Natur belassen.
Durchschnittlich etwa 1m tief.
Tiefere Gumpen und flacher Bereiche gibt's natürlich auch.
Aber dort schwankt der Pegel sehr stark.
Oft ist mehr Wasser drin manchmal recht wenig.

Zielfische wären Aitel,Hasel Nasen und andere Weißfische die noch aktiv sind.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Michi,
habe noch mal über den Einsatz deiner Nymphen nachgedacht. Warum überziehst Du sie überhaupt mit UV-Lack ? 

Wenn Du schon den Aufwand treibst, könntest Du die Nymphen auch noch rippen und ggf die Atmungsorgane simulieren.

Wenn Du nach "buzzer fly pattern" suchst, findest Du entsprechende Beispiele.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> habe noch mal über den Einsatz deiner Nymphen nachgedacht. Warum überziehst Du sie überhaupt mit UV-Lack ?
> 
> Wenn Du schon den Aufwand treibst, könntest Du die Nymphen auch noch rippen und ggf die Atmungsorgane simulieren.
> ...


Hallo
Ich wollte nämlich genau solche Art von Nymphen binden.

Ich hatte die mal gesehen und fand die toll.
Allerdings will ich hier keine kopierten Bilder veröffentlichen deshalb hatte ich kein Vorbild. 
Dem Namen wusste ich auch nimmer. 


Danke deine Buzzer fly Pattern sind genau die richtigen   .


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Dezember 2021)

Freut mich, wenn es Dir weitergeholfen hat


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Januar 2022)

Hier ne Nymphe, die ich aus einem anderen Forum abgekupfert habe. Der hintere Teil ist identisch mit dem Oarscherl.
Werde vielleicht noch eine zweite binden und es dann dabei belassen, bis ich sie irgendwann mal testen konnte.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Januar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hier ne Nymphe, die ich aus einem anderen Forum abgekupfert habe. Der hintere Teil ist identisch mit dem Oarscherl.
> Werde vielleicht noch eine zweite binden und es dann dabei belassen, bis ich sie irgendwann mal testen konnte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394648


Schaut gut aus


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Januar 2022)

Danke, aber ist wirklich nur ein Versuchsmuster. Normal fische ich bei den Nymphen die Hare´s Ear und die Pheasant Tail. Die fangen in den Bächen, in denen ich unterwegs bin ganz gut.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Januar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Danke, aber ist wirklich nur ein Versuchsmuster. Normal fische ich bei den Nymphen die Hare´s Ear und die Pheasant Tail. Die fangen in den Bächen, in denen ich unterwegs bin ganz gut.


Die beiden Nymphen sind bei mir auch immer mit am Start


----------



## Colophonius (8. Januar 2022)

Heute wollte ich mal einen Flusskrebs auf einem Röhrchen binden. Ist leider etwas kleiner geworden, als ich es mir ursprünglich vorgestellt habe. Aber ich bin mit dem ersten Versuch ganz zufrieden. Im Hintergrund zum Vergleich meine vorher angefertigte Konzeptzeichnung. Eine solche Vorbereitung gehört für mich dazu, wenn ich selbst Muster aus mehreren Materialien entwerfe, einfach um zu wissen, was ich wann und wo einbinden muss.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Januar 2022)

Sieht gut aus ! Auf was willst Du damit fischen ?


----------



## Colophonius (8. Januar 2022)

Angedacht war es, die Fliege im Polder auf Hecht zu fischen. Da hatte ich sie mir aber auch fast doppelt so groß vorgestellt. In der Größe dürften sich auch große Barsche nicht lumpen lassen (was ja auch nicht unbedingt schade ist.  ). Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass große Weißfische da nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Januar 2022)

Dann viel Erfolg damit. Sicher ne interessante Fischerei.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Januar 2022)

Ich bin im Moment ziemlich auf Spider eingeschossen. Davon habe ich die letzten Wochen Unmengen gebunden, aber die meisten sind *einzelne Versuchsmuster*.
Waren ne nette Abwechslung zu den Swap-Fliegen, die ich auch kürzlich gebunden habe.
Nun sind Nymphen für den Saisonstart dran, da die Fische ja manchmal nicht vom Grund weg zu bewegen sind


----------



## Colophonius (8. Januar 2022)

Wunderschöne Muster. Vor allem das obere ist interessant. Ein wenig Garn, eine Hechel, ein Haken. Minimalismus pur und dennoch - oder gerade deshalb - fängig.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Januar 2022)

Eben genau so sind North Country Spider. Bei uns sind sie nicht ganz so bekannt, aber ich habe damit schon absolute Sternstunden erlebt, wenn die Fische weder Trockene, noch Nymphe genommen haben.
Fachbeiträge gibts fast nur auf englischen Seiten, mit Ausnahme einer deutschen Seite: https://www.forelleundaesche.com/north-country-nassfliegen-einige-spider-muster/
Unten auf dieser Seite findest Du dann noch weitergehende Links zum Thema.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Februar 2022)

Hier mein neuester Favorit. Ob die Forellen und Äschen ihn auch mögen, muss sich zeigen.
Die Hechel ist vom Hals eines Fasanenhahns und schimmert an den Spitzen herrlich blau irrisierend. Der Rest der Fibern ist braun/grau.
Als ich die Federn in einer Tüte Fasanenrupf entdeckt hatte, musste ich sie versuchsweise "veredeln" und bin begeistert.

Die Hechel






das Ergebnis


----------



## Dübel (3. Februar 2022)

Ohhhhhh! So ein hübsch schillerndes Spiderlein!

Sollte ich, anders als letzte Saison, dieses Jahr mal etwas regelmäßiger mit der Fliege ans Wasser kommen, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal ein paar Spidermuster testen. 
Wie fischst du die, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Februar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hier mein neuester Favorit. Ob die Forellen und Äschen ihn auch mögen, muss sich zeigen.
> Die Hechel ist vom Hals eines Fasanenhahns und schimmert an den Spitzen herrlich blau irrisierend. Der Rest der Fibern ist braun/grau.
> Als ich die Federn in einer Tüte Fasanenrupf entdeckt hatte, musste ich sie versuchsweise "veredeln" und bin begeistert.
> 
> ...


Toll,

Eichelhäher blau. 





Mäx's Nympfenstreamerl.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Februar 2022)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ohhhhhh! So ein hübsch schillerndes Spiderlein!
> 
> Sollte ich, anders als letzte Saison, dieses Jahr mal etwas regelmäßiger mit der Fliege ans Wasser kommen, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal ein paar Spidermuster testen.
> Wie fischst du die, wenn ich fragen darf?


Hallo Dübel,
Danke !
Ich fisch sie upstream, dead drift. Also wie eine abgesoffene Trockenfliege. In ruhigem Wasser kannst Du sie ganz dezent zupfen. Die Bisse sind teils spektakulär, wenn auf einmal das Wasser an der Position der Fliege zu kochen scheint, oder Du die Flanke des Fisches siehst, wenn er die Fliege holt und abdreht. Nur trocken fischen ist noch schöner und spannender  Fakt ist aber, dass ich mit Spidern Fische gefangen habe, an denen ich mir mehrmals mit Trockener und Nymphe die Zähne ausgebissen habe.




NaabMäx schrieb:


> Toll,
> 
> Eichelhäher blau.



Hallo Naabmäx,
Eichelhäher hab ich auch ... farblich tolle Federn. Du kannst die Federn aber nicht vergleichen, da beim Eichelhäher die ganze Fiber blau ist und beim Fasan nur die Spitze. Das macht es "feiner". Die Stämme der Eichelhäherfedern sind auch dicker und steifen.


----------



## Dübel (3. Februar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Dübel,
> Danke !
> Ich fisch sie upstream, dead drift. Also wie eine abgesoffene Trockenfliege. In ruhigem Wasser kannst Du sie ganz dezent zupfen. Die Bisse sind teils spektakulär, wenn auf einmal das Wasser an der Position der Fliege zu kochen scheint, oder Du die Flanke des Fisches siehst, wenn er die Fliege holt und abdreht. Nur trocken fischen ist noch schöner und spannender  Fakt ist aber, dass ich mit Spidern Fische gefangen habe, an denen ich mir mehrmals mit Trockener und Nymphe die Zähne ausgebissen habe.
> 
> ...


Danke schön, lieber Steff-Peff!
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch ein passendes Gewässer finden. Lang ist's ja nicht mehr bis zur neuen Saison.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Februar 2022)

Dübel schrieb:


> Danke schön, lieber Steff-Peff!
> Jetzt muss ich nurnoch ein passendes Gewässer finden. Lang ist's ja nicht mehr bis zur neuen Saison.


Moin Dübel, 
damit kannst Du sogar im Main auf oberflächennahe Weißfischchen angeln  
Z.B. Lauben sind echte Gegner, was die Reaktion für den Anhieb angeht.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Februar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Naabmäx,
> Eichelhäher hab ich auch ... farblich tolle Federn. Du kannst die Federn aber nicht vergleichen, da beim Eichelhäher die ganze Fiber blau ist und beim Fasan nur die Spitze. Das macht es "feiner". Die Stämme der Eichelhäherfedern sind auch dicker und steifen.


Achso, und ich dachte schon, der Unterschied fällt niemanden auf..


----------



## Dübel (4. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Achso, und ich dachte schon, der Unterschied fällt niemanden auf..


Man darf die ornithologischen Kenntnisse der Fische niemals unterschätzen!



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Moin Dübel,
> damit kannst Du sogar im Main auf oberflächennahe Weißfischchen angeln
> Z.B. Lauben sind echte Gegner, was die Reaktion für den Anhieb angeht.


Lauben waren die ersten Fische die ich an der Regnitz in Bamberg mit der Fliege gefangen hab. Den Anhieb muss man da schon setzen, bevor der Fisch entschieden hat, nach der Fliege zu steigen. 
Als  dann irgendwo in der Fränkischen Schweiz die erste Forelle eine meiner Fliegen nahm, hab ich gedacht, "ach, so einfach geht das!?!"


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Februar 2022)

Dübel schrieb:


> Den Anhieb muss man da schon setzen, bevor der Fisch entschieden hat, nach der Fliege zu steigen.
> Als  dann irgendwo in der Fränkischen Schweiz die erste Forelle eine meiner Fliegen nahm, hab ich gedacht, "ach, so einfach geht das!?!"


Genau das meinte ich


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Februar 2022)

Auch wenn ich CDC ungern fische, habe ich (wie jeder Jäger und Sammler) natürlich auch davon ein wenig in der Materialkiste. Um nicht noch mehr Spider zu binden, habe ich nun angefangen, ein paar kleine CDC´s (Gr. 16 und die nächsten werden Gr. 18) zu binden.
Bin gespannt, ob ich sie auch irgendwann fische. Fängig aussehen tun sie m.M.n. ja eigentlich schon.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Februar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich CDC ungern fische, habe ich (wie jeder Jäger und Sammler) natürlich auch davon ein wenig in der Materialkiste. Um nicht noch mehr Spider zu binden, habe ich nun angefangen, ein paar kleine CDC´s (Gr. 16 und die nächsten werden Gr. 18) zu binden.
> Bin gespannt, ob ich sie auch irgendwann fische. Fängig aussehen tun sie m.M.n. ja eigentlich schon.


Ja, fisch die mal, dann wirst du feststellen warum manche Leute sehr gern CDC Fliegen benutzen. Deine präsentierte ist schon fast optimal als Aufsteiger, wird tief im Film hängen aber trotzdem noch sicher an der Oberfläche bleiben. Du hast sie dir vermutlich als Mücke gedacht ? falls du weiter bindest, mach die mal mit Wingcase + bissel Beinchen und ohne Schwanz, dann wärs ein super Aufsteiger. CDC ist dafür halt wirklich perfekt weil es sehr gut trägt und der Haken den Rest unten hält.


----------



## Colophonius (5. Februar 2022)

Darf man fragen, warum du kein CDC magst? Ich habe damit selbst fast noch gar keine Erfahrung gemacht, nutze es aber selbst ganz gerne als Kopfhechel bei Nymphen (sieht toll aus) und wollte demnächst die auch für Trockenfliegen verwenden.

Die Spider sehen übrigens wie immer wunderschön aus. "Weniger ist mehr" ist da absolut Programm.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Februar 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, warum du kein CDC magst?


Hallo Colophonius,
ist einfach nicht mein Ding. 
Ich denke, dass da ein riesiger Hype drum gemacht wird, *den ich persönlich nicht verstehe*.
Ich habe schon ein paar mal mit CDC´s gefischt, finde aber, dass sie bei weitem nicht so gut und lange schwimmen, wie immer behauptet wird. Ausserdem kann man sie nur sehr eingeschränkt am Wasser nach-imprägnieren.
Auch wird immer verbreitet, es schwimmt so gut, weil die Federn durch und durch mit Entenbürzelfett imprägniert sind. Das ist aber nur bei unbehandelten Naturfedern. Gefärbte werden erst mal entfettet, um sie überhaupt Färben zu können.
Ich gebe CDC alle paar Jahre mal ne neue Chance. Vielleicht schnackelts heuer  
Ich will aber auf gar keinen Fall andere von meiner Meinung überzeugen. Die soll sich lieber jeder selbst bilden.



Colophonius schrieb:


> Die Spider sehen übrigens wie immer wunderschön aus. "Weniger ist mehr" ist da absolut Programm.


Danke, durch Beiträge in verschiedenen Foren und Gespräche mit Flifis bin ich mittlerweile auf einige Spiderfreunde gestossen. Ich glaube, manche haben Spider noch als geheimes Ass im Ärmel. Ich musste auch mit Spidern auch erst mal gut fangen, bevor sie mir so gefallen haben 

Schönes WE noch !


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. Februar 2022)

Als absoluter Nichtskönner am Bindestock habe ich mich letztens auch mal probiert … ich sage mal so: seinen Dienst wird der streamer wohl verrichten


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Als absoluter Nichtskönner am Bindestock habe ich mich letztens auch mal probiert … ich sage mal so: seinen Dienst wird der streamer wohl verrichten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schick geworden! Der wird auf jeden Fall Fische fangen. Ich liebe Flash-Streamer


----------



## Colophonius (6. Februar 2022)

Sehr schöner "Tannenbaum"!  Den Hechten wird er sicher sehr gefallen. Ich bin selbst derzeit ein wenig auf einem "weniger Flash"-Trip. Keine Ahnung warum, denn das Pulsieren des Flashes unter Wasser ist sicher einer der besten Reize, die man mit einem Streamer erzielen kann.

Mir gefallen derzeit Fliegen mit wenig Flash-Dubbign im Kopfbereich sehr gut. Auf den ersten Blick völlig unscheinbar.







Die UV-Lampe zeigt dann die wahre Pracht.






Der Streamer besteht einfach nur aus zwei Dubbing-Brushes mit unterschiedlich langen Fasern und etwas Dubbing. Dazu noch Augen und UV-Kleber. Schnell gebunden, dafür schön geformt. Lässt sich hervorragend mit Wiggletails kombinieren.


----------



## fluefiske (8. Februar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein paar mal mit CDC´s gefischt, finde aber, dass sie bei weitem nicht so gut und lange schwimmen, wie immer behauptet wird. Ausserdem kann man sie nur sehr eingeschränkt am Wasser nach-imprägnieren.



Ja,das habe ich auch recht schnell zu Anfang meiner Fliegenfischerei festgestellt.Wenn Fibern als Flügel eingebunden werden,dauert es nicht lange,bis sie nicht mehr richtig schwimmen.Mit Amadou und einigen Leerwürfen halten sie dann wieder einige Driften und saufen dann ab.Wobei sie in diesem Zustand - naß gefischt - recht fängig sind.
Ich hatte mir damals ein Buch von Gerhard Laible gekauft,in dem einige Bindeanleitungen für CDC - Fliegen waren.Eine davon hatte es mir angetan und mit dieser Fliege hatte ich oft und erfolgreich gefischt.
Das Muster war in der Loopwing Bindeweise auf einen Gammarushaken gebunden.Durch den CDC - Loop befindet sich rel. viel Luft zwischen den feinen Härchen und die wird auch lange darin gehalten,was ein exzellentes Schwimmverhalten zur Folge hat.Da brauchts auch keine Leerwürfe zum Trocknen,normale Präsentation reicht aus.
Bei der nächsten Bindesitzung werde ich mal wieder einige binden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Februar 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Ja,das habe ich auch recht schnell zu Anfang meiner Fliegenfischerei festgestellt.Wenn Fibern als Flügel eingebunden werden,dauert es nicht lange,bis sie nicht mehr richtig schwimmen.Mit Amadou und einigen Leerwürfen halten sie dann wieder einige Driften und saufen dann ab.Wobei sie in diesem Zustand - naß gefischt - recht fängig sind.
> Ich hatte mir damals ein Buch von Gerhard Laible gekauft,in dem einige Bindeanleitungen für CDC - Fliegen waren.Eine davon hatte es mir angetan und mit dieser Fliege hatte ich oft und erfolgreich gefischt.
> Das Muster war in der Loopwing Bindeweise auf einen Gammarushaken gebunden.Durch den CDC - Loop befindet sich rel. viel Luft zwischen den feinen Härchen und die wird auch lange darin gehalten,was ein exzellentes Schwimmverhalten zur Folge hat.Da brauchts auch keine Leerwürfe zum Trocknen,normale Präsentation reicht aus.
> Bei der nächsten Bindesitzung werde ich mal wieder einige binden.


Dann kannst Du vielleicht ein Bild einstellen. Ich vermute, Du meinst etwas in der Art: https://stringfixer.com/files/3553562.jpg


----------



## fluefiske (8. Februar 2022)

Exakt,aber beim Loop nehme ich etwas mehr CDC.Auf das Schwänzchen würde ich verzichten oder kurz halten,um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## fluefiske (9. Februar 2022)

Voriges Jahr im August war ich zum Bogenschiessen auf unserem Rasenplatz.Es war sehr warm und sonnig.Jedesmal,wenn ich zur Scheibe lief,um meine Pfeile zu ziehen,flüchteten einige Grashüpfer in verschiedenen Größen.Der Gedanke,diese Viecher nachzubinden,hatte sich schnell entwickelt,da sich mein 3-wöchiger Fliegenfischerurlaub im September näherte.
Im Internet fand ich eine gute Anleitung und machte mich ans Binden.Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich an unseren Vereinsbach und irgendwann band ich so einen Hopper ans Vorfach.Ich wollte nur mal sehen,wie sich der Grashüpfer im Wasser verhält.Schon beim 1.Wurf ,der Hopper hatte gerade die Wasseroberfläche berührt,gab es einen kräftigen Schwall und Zug in der Schnur.Leider hatte der kräftige Fisch den Haken nicht richtig genommen,aber der Gedanke ,mit so einem Hopper im August - September in Ufernähe zu fischen,gefiel mir ganz gut.
Im Urlaub stand ich dann mitten im Fluß in einer ruhigen Zone,als ich schräg hinter mir in etwa 7-8m Entfernung ein kurzes Schmatzen vernahm und sich auch ein größerer Ring ausbreitete.Beim 2.zurückgestoppten Wurf wurde der Hopper fast ohne  Oberflächenbewegung von unten eingesaugt und ich konnte nach einem kurzen Drill einen schönen Döbel von 49cm landen.
Wie bei Allem,was man ausprobiert,braucht man ein Erfolgserlebnis - und das hatte ich mit meinem Hopper,der mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr wieder zum Einsatz kommt.Eine gemähte Wiese mit trockenem Gras im Hochsommer wird sich finden lassen   .

Material :
10er Haken - etwas länger
Foarm 2-3mm
Rehhaar,ev. CDC
Gummibeine


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Februar 2022)

Schöne Hopper ! Stehen bei mir auch seit Jahren auf der zu-Binden-Liste.


----------



## Colophonius (9. Februar 2022)

Ist das der GFA Hopper bzw eine Variante davon? Den binde und fische ich auch sehr gerne. Schwimmt gut und gerade Döbel lieben ihn.


----------



## fluefiske (9. Februar 2022)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.Einen hatte ich nachgebunden,die anderen sind Eigenkompositionen .


----------



## Mescalero (10. Februar 2022)

Sehr schön! 
Mein Erfolg mit Hoppern und Foam Beetles war sehr bescheiden. Ich habe die aber auch nur ein paarmal probiert, im Sommer funktioniert das normalerweise schon.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Februar 2022)

Tolle Muster 
Ich liebe Hopper. Besonders beim Pocket-Fischen. Sie landen schön laut und meist kommt der Biss unmittelbar nach dem Landen. Und im schnellen Wasser sind sie gut zu sehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Februar 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Voriges Jahr im August war ich zum Bogenschiessen auf unserem Rasenplatz.Es war sehr warm und sonnig.Jedesmal,wenn ich zur Scheibe lief,um meine Pfeile zu ziehen,flüchteten einige Grashüpfer in verschiedenen Größen.Der Gedanke,diese Viecher nachzubinden,hatte sich schnell entwickelt,da sich mein 3-wöchiger Fliegenfischerurlaub im September näherte.
> Im Internet fand ich eine gute Anleitung und machte mich ans Binden.Am nächsten Tag fuhr ich an unseren Vereinsbach und irgendwann band ich so einen Hopper ans Vorfach.Ich wollte nur mal sehen,wie sich der Grashüpfer im Wasser verhält.Schon beim 1.Wurf ,der Hopper hatte gerade die Wasseroberfläche berührt,gab es einen kräftigen Schwall und Zug in der Schnur.Leider hatte der kräftige Fisch den Haken nicht richtig genommen,aber der Gedanke ,mit so einem Hopper im August - September in Ufernähe zu fischen,gefiel mir ganz gut.
> Im Urlaub stand ich dann mitten im Fluß in einer ruhigen Zone,als ich schräg hinter mir in etwa 7-8m Entfernung ein kurzes Schmatzen vernahm und sich auch ein größerer Ring ausbreitete.Beim 2.zurückgestoppten Wurf wurde der Hopper fast ohne  Oberflächenbewegung von unten eingesaugt und ich konnte nach einem kurzen Drill einen schönen Döbel von 49cm landen.
> Wie bei Allem,was man ausprobiert,braucht man ein Erfolgserlebnis - und das hatte ich mit meinem Hopper,der mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr wieder zum Einsatz kommt.Eine gemähte Wiese mit trockenem Gras im Hochsommer wird sich finden lassen   .
> ...


Hallo,

erinnert mich an meine Jugendzeit, da waren Grashüpfer (echte) der Top-Köder im Spätsommer auf Aitel. Ohne jegliche Beschwerung oder auch Schwimmer (Pose) auf den Haken und etwas treiben lassen. Meist kam der Köder keine fünf Meter weit, wenn ein Aitel zugriff.
Oder auch 1976 an der Radesica (Zufluss der slowenischen Krka in deren Mittellauf), da gabs neben guten und vielen  Äschen auch die eine oder andere große Bachforelle. Wir hatten so einen ca. 70 cm Fisch ausgemacht und diskutierten über eine Strategie, den zu fangen, da kam ein Fischereiaufseher und sagte zu uns: "nix fischen mit Hupfi-Hupf (er meinte Grashüpfer)". Als er weg war warfen wir da einen, in der Wiese aufgelesenen, rein (ohne Haken natürlich) und die Großforelle schnappte zu - auf unsere Trockenfliegen pfiff sie aber.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (18. März 2022)

Heute ist neues Bindematerial angekommen, das musste ich natürlich direkt nach Feierabend bei etwas Musik im Hintergrund ausprobieren und einen schnellen Streamer binden. 








Da ich dieses Mal zwei Farben strikt trennen wollte, habe ich auf einen Kopf im Dubbing-Loop verzichtet. Ist dadurch deutlich schlanker geworden, aber den Hechten gefällts bestimmt trotzdem.


----------



## Los 2 (18. März 2022)

Sind die Farben zufällig gewählt, oder haben die eine bestimme Bedeutung?


----------



## Colophonius (18. März 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Sind die Farben zufällig gewählt, oder haben die eine bestimme Bedeutung?


Da politische Äußerungen meines Wissens nach gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen,  handelt es sich selbstverständlich um die allgemein beliebte Kombination aus dunklem Rücken und hellen Bauch. Diese einfache, klassische Kombi ist auch deutlich besser zu binden als Muster etwa mit unnatürlich weißem Rücken, roten Flanken und blauem Bauch. Aber auch solche Kreationen dürften beim Hecht für Aggressionsbisse sorgen.


----------



## Los 2 (18. März 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Da politische Äußerungen meines Wissens nach gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen,  handelt es sich selbstverständlich um die allgemein beliebte Kombination aus dunklem Rücken und hellen Bauch. Diese einfache, klassische Kombi ist auch deutlich besser zu binden als Muster etwa mit unnatürlich weißem Rücken, roten Flanken und blauem Bauch. Aber auch solche Kreationen dürften beim Hecht für Aggressionsbisse sorgen.


Ach so okay, war auch nur ne Frage weil ich mich mit solchen Sachen nicht so gut auskenne


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Mai 2022)

Moin,
 die Augen lassen nach, deshalb hab ich mir mal etwas gesucht was man immer gut sehen kann.
Eintagsfliege, Körper + Schwanzfäden aus 2 x Elchmähne, Rippung wäre eigentl. 1 x weisser Elch. Den hatte ich leider nicht, deshalb oben mit Federkiel, unten Dachshaar, gesichert jeweils mit UV Lack. Flügel CDC mit Rothirsch zum stabilisieren. Thorax Naturhaar nach pers. Geschmack, hier 1 x Eichhörnchen und 1x Hasi. Haken Terrestrial Gr 12.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Mai 2022)

Praxistest bestanden, kann in Serie gehen. Wie es sich gehört, 2 von 3 an den Gott der niedrig hängenden Zweige geopfert und nach wie vor nur Kleinkram 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
gefangen


----------



## Mescalero (12. Mai 2022)

"Gott der niedrig hängenden Zweige" - das muss ich mir merken!


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> "Gott der niedrig hängenden Zweige" - das muss ich mir merken!


Und nicht zu vergessen der Gott der Unterwasserbäume und Steine.


----------



## Colophonius (14. Mai 2022)

Heute mal ein etwas anderes Foto. Ich hatte bislang kaum Erfahrung mit CDC und habe einfach mal probiert, es als Flügel einzubinden. Die Fliege selbst war insgesamt noch etwas mager, da ich auch beim Körper etwas rumexperimentiert habe, aber im Wasser habe ich eine Maifliege treiben sehen. Leider war es sehr schwer, mit einer Hand das Foto zu machen. Aber man kann den Fischen kaum verübeln, dass die darauf reinfallen. Und ja, das Tippet habe ich danach gewechselt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Mai 2022)

Die ganze Feder beim Spent bringt halt leider den unschönen Propellereffekt. Hab (bei Salmoniden zumindest) auch noch nie  besonders viel Erfolg mit dem Spentstadium gehabt, warum auch immer


----------



## Colophonius (21. Mai 2022)

Ich habe heute morgen dieses sehr unterhaltsame Video von Vision Fly Fishing über Döbel gesehen. Dort wird offenbar ein Ohrstöpsel als Fliege auf Döbel verwendet. Die Idee ist eigentlich recht überzeugend, beim Nymphenfischen hatte ich schon einige Attacken auf den Bissanzeiger und Döbel stehen bekanntlich ja auch auf eher unsanft auf die Wasseroberfläche platschende Köder. Also heute im Supermarkt noch eine Packung eingesteckt und diese Monstrositäten gebunden. Machen sich sicher gut neben meinen Mop-Flies und den Squirmies. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich damit tatsächlich Erfolg haben werde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Also heute im Supermarkt noch eine Packung eingesteckt



Hoffentlich hat das keiner bemerkt.
Wie auch immer - auf den Test bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Mai 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen dieses sehr unterhaltsame Video von Vision Fly Fishing über Döbel gesehen. Dort wird offenbar ein Ohrstöpsel als Fliege auf Döbel verwendet. Die Idee ist eigentlich recht überzeugend, beim Nymphenfischen hatte ich schon einige Attacken auf den Bissanzeiger und Döbel stehen bekanntlich ja auch auf eher unsanft auf die Wasseroberfläche platschende Köder. Also heute im Supermarkt noch eine Packung eingesteckt und diese Monstrositäten gebunden. Machen sich sicher gut neben meinen Mop-Flies und den Squirmies. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich damit tatsächlich Erfolg haben werde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407158


Hui, wenn das die elitäre Fliegenfischergilde sieht ;-) Bin auch gespannt, wie es bei Dir läuft. Die Daumen sind gedrückt.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Mai 2022)

Viel Erfolg mit den Stöpseln!

Ich hatte auch schon oft Attacken auf Pilotkugeln u.ä. und habe ein Sortiment Hopper und Käfer gebunden. Darauf hat dann natürlich garnix gebissen...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Mai 2022)

Wir hatten doch letztes Jahr hier mal über (künstliche) Schnecken als Köder sinniert... ich hab mir nun mal ein paar Sachen zusammen geleimt  
Verschiedenste Materialien, viel ausprobiert und wieder verworfen und heute das erste mal getestet. Hatte schon gelesen, daß man mit dem UV Kleber maßvoll umgehen soll weil es sonst schwer wird die Fische auch zu haken und hab es trotzdem falsch gemacht 
Hatte nicht unbedingt alle Mats, wollte aber erst testen bevor ich bestelle.
Die Masse muß vorn am Öhr sein, nicht wie bei meinen meisten Prototypen hinten am Bogen. Und Wide Gap ist Pflicht.

Ergebnis ist im Äschenthread, und das ist weiss Gott kurios.


----------



## fluefiske (22. Mai 2022)

Die sind Dir doch recht gut gelungen, und ich habe beim Anschauen ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht - sehen schnuckelig aus   .
Ich denke,daß die Konsistenz dieser Schneckenimitate doch wesentlich härter ist als bei den Originalen,deshalb werden sie schnell wieder ausgespuckt werden, und es ist ein schneller Anhieb erforderlich.Von den Gezeigten dürften die beiden ohne Widerhaken die besten Hakeigenschaften besitzen,da sie beim Ausspucken besser greifen,was bei dieser Methode ein Vorteil sein kann ( Wie die Selbsthakmethode beim Karpfenfischen ).
Bin echt mal gespannt,welche Erfahrung Du mit diesen " Schnecken " machst.Vielleicht erlebst Du unverhoffte Sternstunden - oder wenigstens Minuten  .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2022)

Moin,
Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, das die Fehlbisse durch die Härte des Materials kommen. Eher wird es die verzögerte Bissanzeige sein weil ich gestern vorwiegend in stark verwirbeltem Wasser gefischt habe. Da bräuchte es viel Gewicht um das Vorfach möglichst gestreckt zu halten, und genau darauf habe ich verzichtet weil ich die Dinger eigentlich eher in den ruhigen Zügen fischen möchte wo die potentiellen Schneckenfresser am Sammeln sind. 
Aber egal, ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dran und werde berichten. Interresse gibts, und wenn ein Fisch 2 min nach dem Zurücksetzen wieder beisst, ist das (für mich) eine Bestätigung der Theorie, daß es Spezialisten gibt die kaum was anderes nehmen als ihr Spezialfutter.
Hier das Vid wie man die Schnecklein besser machen kann als ich 



 . Der Schlüssel ist sicherlich der Loon Thick UV Kleber. Damit lässt sich die Form besser und sparsamer modelieren als mit meinem zu schnell verlaufenden No Name Produkt. Der Typ macht die Teile auf 16er Haken, ich musste mit Gr. 12 und 14 arbeiten weil ich so kleine Grubs gar nicht hatte. Auch sind mir 20 Euro für den Loon ersma zu teuer, solange ich nicht sicher weiss ob sich die Investition lohnt. Deshalb zuerst mit Material testen was ich sowieso habe. Anbei ein Foto mit nem Material das ich fürs Innenleben der hellen Schnecken verwendet habe. Lässt sich ziehen wie ein Kaugummi, schillert schön und man kann ein bissel die Form schon vorgeben. Die dunklen haben innen nur Pfaugras.


----------



## Colophonius (23. Mai 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hui, wenn das die elitäre Fliegenfischergilde sieht ;-) Bin auch gespannt, wie es bei Dir läuft. Die Daumen sind gedrückt.




Ich habe es heute mal etwas getestet. Das Ergebnis war... interessant. Vorweg: Fisch gabs nicht, ich habe aber auch keine Fische gezielt anwerfen können und gestiegen ist auch nichts. Die Dinger knallen richtig auf die Wasseroberfläche und saugen sich gut voll und werden dadurch recht schwer. Ich würde es als Hybriden aus Popper und Trockenfliege bezeichnen. Obwohl ich mit meiner 4er-Rute auch kleinere Streamer fische, war das - vielleicht auch wegen des Windes - recht grenzwertig. Man konnte die Fliege recht gut werfen, indem man sie an gestreckter Leine treiben ließ und dann in einem Schwung im hohen Bogen nach vorne schleuderte. Ansonsten war ohne Doppelzug wenig drin. Man muss aber auch anmerken, dass in dem Video 6er-7er Ruten empfohlen werden., die natürlich deutlich mehr transportieren können als meine 4er. 

Nach dem deutlichen Platschen aufs Wasser schwimmt das Ding aber richtig gut und lässt sich gut sehen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das in manchen Situationen eine absolute Geheimwaffe ist und ich werde die Dinger auch nicht aus der Box verbannen (zumal sie ja praktischerweise mit einer eigenen Dose kommen), wer jedoch Wurfgenuss sucht, sollte um die Köder einen großen Bogen machen. Ich habe im Anschluss mit Bissanzeiger und Nypmphe (erfolgreich  ) auf Bachforelle gefischt, das warf sich dagegen wirklich sehr entspannt.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2022)

Hallo Colophonius 

bei den hochstehenden Döbeln (Aitel) die Fliege im Bereich des Schwanzes aufsetzen lassen, da dreht sich der Fisch meist schnell um und packt zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Mai 2022)

Heyho,
eine Eintags- oder auch Maifliegennymphe, ganz wie man mag .
Beine, Schwanz und Rücken ganz oldschool Fasanenschwanz, Thorax Icedubbing, Rückenschild so nen Latexdings (Thin Skin glaub ich). Nur der Körper mal anders als sonst meistens, mit einem Mylarstreifen, Rippung Draht. Super Farbkontrast mit dem dunkleren Rücken finde ich, noch ungefischt.


----------



## Colophonius (24. Mai 2022)

Die gefällt mir sehr gut, gerade die Beine aus Fasan sind in meinen Augen hervorragend gelungen, bei mir ist das leider oft noch nicht so schön. Werde ich aber bei Zeiten gerne mal versuchen nachzubinden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Mai 2022)

Schön wenn sie dir gefällt Colophonius , aber die ist auch nicht optimal. Schwanz zu lang, die Beine eigentlich auch. Der kleine Wulst am Kopf kommt von einem typischen Fehler, zuviele Fadenwindungen um das ganze Zeugs von hinten nach vorne zu sichern.

Wenn du Fasannenschwanz als Beine nimmst, 5-6 Fibern abschneiden, an die Seite anlegen, 2 lockere Windungen drauf, dann Länge und Position richten und nochmal 2-3 festere Windungen. Andere Seite dasselbe. Das A und O ist einfach genug Platz zum Öhr zu haben. Den füllt man dann mit dem restlichen Thoraxdubbing oder gönnt sich ein Köpfchen, Fühler whatever.
Bei dieser Nymphe wird ja auch noch der Rückenschild am Ende nach vorn geklappt, der spreizt die Beinchen dann noch, braucht aber noch mehr Platz. Man sollte während des Bindens immer schon vorher wissen, was wo enden muß und wo was beginnt . Dann läuft das ganz von selbst.


----------



## Colophonius (24. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schön wenn sie dir gefällt Colophonius , aber die ist auch nicht optimal. Schwanz zu lang, die Beine eigentlich auch.



Die klassischen Pheasant-Tails werden etwas sparsamer gebunden, aber ich denke nicht, dass das irgendeinen Fisch stört und es passt auch zur sonst eher auffälligen Erscheinung. Außerdem gibt es ja durchaus Maifliegenlarven mit recht langen Beinen und Schwanzfäden, daher passt das schon alles.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Mai 2022)

Oliver Edwards bindet die meisten seiner Mai- bzw. Eintagsfliegen (faktisch dasselbe) meistens mit Rebhuhnfedern für die Beine. Zugegeben, wegen der Querbänderung ein Supermaterial dafür. Habe mich wegen des realistischen Looks mal sehr für seine Fliegen interresiert und versucht die nachzubinden. Aber es ist ne Höllenarbeit die Feder zurecht zu schneiden und wegen des Kiels beim Einbinden hat man vorne noch weniger Platz am Ende.
 Hab mal ein Foto angehängt wie das in etwa aussieht. Bin nun längst wieder weg von solchen Fliegen, weil meine Muggen eine Halbwertzeit von vllt. 3 Fischtagen haben, dann hängen sie sowieso im Baum.
Ich muß wegen meines Zielfisches klein bleiben, deshalb verkneife ich mir alles was den Raum zum Öhr hin noch weiter einschränkt. Deshalb wurde hier bei der fertigen Fliege (Gr 14) nicht das Rebhuhn verarbeitet, hätte farblich ohnehin nicht gepasst. Ich denke für nen Fisch reichen Silhouette, lange Gliedmaßen und Schwanzfäden und die entsprechende Farbgebung um die Nymphe als Eintagsfliegenlarve einzuordnen. Mehr als eine Unterscheidung Eintagsfliege vs. Köcherfliege mache ich gar nicht mehr. Gefischt wird was grade mehr vorkommt, Farben sehe ich am Gewässer. Noch sinds eher grüne Eintagsfliegen, aber die fetten gelben werden häufiger.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Hiho,
habe mich erstmals an einer Maifliege ala' Petitjean versucht. Ausser dem Schwänzchen aus Coq de Leon werden nur 3 versch. CDC Farbtöne benutzt. Zugegebenermaßen nicht so ganz einfach ohne sein teures Spezialtool für die Handhabung der cdc Fibern, aber man bekommt dafür eine sehr lebendig wirkende Fliege.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (8. Juni 2022)

Happy Family! Streamer in 5, 7, 9 und 11 cm für die Barsche in Elbe und Baggersee
Haken: Gamakatsu F314 in #4, #2 und #1/0 und Partridge CS45 in #1 beim größten.
Schwinge: H2O Deadly Dazzle weiß, darüber (bei den beiden größeren) H2O Steve Faras Flash Blend "mullet", obenauf ein Hauch Nayat in grau

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> habe mich erstmals an einer Maifliege ala' Petitjean versucht. Ausser dem Schwänzchen aus Coq de Leon werden nur 3 versch. CDC Farbtöne benutzt. Zugegebenermaßen nicht so ganz einfach ohne sein teures Spezialtool für die Handhabung der cdc Fibern, aber man bekommt dafür eine sehr lebendig wirkende Fliege.
> Anhang anzeigen 408521


Hi Hanjupp, 
statt des teuren MP-Tools kannst Du dir nen CDC-Block bauen. Ist m.M.n. gleichwertig und sieht auch schöner/edler aus.


----------



## Colophonius (12. Juni 2022)

Ich werde vermutlich bald an einem sehr kleinen Forellenbach angeln. Da meine Nymphen für den hiesigen Gebrauch (größerer Fluss) alle recht gut beschwert sind, habe ich das zum Anlass genommen, ein paar leichte Varianten zu binden. 

Hier eine Variante einer Pheasant Tail. Obwohl ich eigentlich ein Fan von schönen Beinchen bin, habe ich hier darauf verzichtet. Laut dem Buch E_ntomologie für Fliegenfischer _legen die Maifliegen beim Schwimmen die Beinchen ohnehin an. Das Schwänzchen ist klassisch aus Fasan, der hintere Körper aus einer Reißfeder vom Truthahn (Biot) und der vordere Körper einfach aus etwas Dubbing (und darunter eine kleine Bleiwicklung). 




Außerdem habe ich mich an einer Variante vom Squirmy versucht. Dieser reißt ja gerne an den Bindungen bzw. der Garn schneidet in diesen ein. In dieser Variante habe ich das Material mithilfe eines Bobbin-Einfädlers durch eine Tungstenperle gezogen und diese dann anschließend auf den Haken gesteckt und schließlich die Perle durch zwei dickere Garnwicklungen fixiert. Der „Wurm“ selbst wird so nicht von irgendeinem Faden eingeschnitten und kann zudem völlig frei wackeln. Mal sehen, wie haltbar das so ist.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Juni 2022)

Die Pheasant Tail gefällt mir sehr gut, genau mein Geschmack - ich mag es simpel. 

Es gibt einen YT Channel namens Fly Fish Food, viele Bindevideos. Der fädelt den Wurm auch durch die Perle und verwendet außerdem für den Körper ein separates Stück. Ich mache das auch und mir ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich bald an einem sehr kleinen Forellenbach angeln.


Was verstehst Du unter einem sehr kleinen Forellenbach ? Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass da die Wahrnehmungen stark differieren. Daher die Frage. Und was ist mit Trocken und Nassfliegen ? Die bringen in kleinen Bächen nach meiner Erfahrung im Sommer mehr Fisch wie Nymphen. Kann aber klar an anderen Geässern abweichend sein.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Juni 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Hanjupp,
> statt des teuren MP-Tools kannst Du dir nen CDC-Block bauen. Ist m.M.n. gleichwertig und sieht auch schöner/edler aus.


Sehr coole Alternative . Allerdings gibt es beim Magic Tool doch einen Haltemechanismus, ich meine in Petitjeans Videos clickt es auch immer wenn er die Federn ganz unten hat ? Und noch eine Frage, wie groß ist dein Block und wie breit sind die Einschnitte im Holz ? Aufm Foto sieht das wahrscheinlich viel größer aus, als es wirklich ist.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit fast nur mit den CDC's gefischt weil sie einfach super gefangen haben. Die Schwinge (das Einzige wo ich gerne das Tool gehabt hätte) habe ich anfangs in 2 Schritten gebunden. Mittlerweile nehme ich dafür ganze, kleine Federn aus der Billig-Grabbeltüte und schneide sie etwas zurecht. Bessere Haltbarkeit, allerdings einen kleinen Tick mehr Luftwiderstand beim Wurf. Als Thoraxmaterial finde ich cdc unschlagbar, superlebendig und man kann eine Art "Landefläche" zurechtschneiden damit die Fliege praktisch immer die perfekte Schwimmlage hat.

Haltbarkeit so lala', zahnlose Fische wie Äschen oder Döbel sind kein Prob. Bei Forellen muß man beim Lösen aufpassen weil man durchs Hebeln oft selbst die Fibern abreisst. Man sollte den Hakenschenkel möglichst ohne Fibern greifen und nur nach hinten schieben, nicht drehen, dann halten die Fliegen auch mehrere Forellen aus.


----------



## Colophonius (12. Juni 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter einem sehr kleinen Forellenbach ? Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass da die Wahrnehmungen stark differieren. Daher die Frage. Und was ist mit Trocken und Nassfliegen ? Die bringen in kleinen Bächen nach meiner Erfahrung im Sommer mehr Fisch wie Nymphen. Kann aber klar an anderen Geässern abweichend sein.


Hallo, 

Es handelt sich um einen Bach, der - so jedenfalls mein Eindruck von Google Maps und den Bildern - nur bis etwa 2m breit und sehr flach ist. Ob das Angeln dort überhaupt sinnvoll ist,  wird sich herausstellen, ich bin aber schon sehr gespannt. So richtiges "Pirschangeln" habe ich bislang noch nicht betrieben. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps. Meine Nass- und Trockenfliegen werde ich auch mitnehmen,  da die Ufer stark bewachsen aussehen, kann ich mir da auch gerade Käfer- und Grashüpfermuster gut vorstellen. Die muss ich aber nicht extra neu binden. Wenn es klappt,  werde ich vermutlich im  Bachforellenthread berichten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sehr coole Alternative . Allerdings gibt es beim Magic Tool doch einen Haltemechanismus, ich meine in Petitjeans Videos clickt es auch immer wenn er die Federn ganz unten hat ? Und noch eine Frage, wie groß ist dein Block und wie breit sind die Einschnitte im Holz ?


Das Klicken braucht es nicht. Ich lege die Federn mit Kiel auf Kiel über den Schlitz und drück sie runter. Bei mehreren Federn wechsle ich die Richtung. also Kiel der zweiten ausgerichtet wie die Spitze der ersten u.s.w.

Mein Tool ist gerade mal 10 cm lang und die Nuten ca. 6 mm tief und 2 mm breit. Besser wären 1,5 mm Breite, aber das Sägeblatt hatte 2 mm.

Link: hier noch ein paar Infos.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Juni 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das Klicken braucht es nicht. Ich lege die Federn mit Kiel auf Kiel über den Schlitz und drück sie runter. Bei mehreren Federn wechsle ich die Richtung. also Kiel der zweiten ausgerichtet wie die Spitze der ersten u.s.w.
> 
> Mein Tool ist gerade mal 10 cm lang und die Nuten ca. 6 mm tief und 2 mm breit. Besser wären 1,5 mm Breite, aber das Sägeblatt hatte 2 mm.
> 
> Link: hier noch ein paar Infos.


Nice, dank dir Steff-Peff , sehr interressant für mich


----------



## Mescalero (12. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand eine einfache Anleitung für den dünnen Körper der Jungfern? Anscheinend gab es das mal als Meterware fertig. Selbermachen wäre aber sowieso cooler.
	

		
			
		

		
	






P.S. Die Libelle ist nicht selbst gebunden! Irgendwie sehen die künstlich aus....


----------



## Colophonius (14. Juni 2022)

Ggf könnte man dafür Schaumstoff ("Foam") verwenden? Lässt sich recht dünn zuschneiden und ggf sogar um einen dünnen Gegenstand binden.

Edit:

Das hier wäre doch dann noch eher was für dich:





Dort wird der Schwanz aus Backing gemacht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## Minimax (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aller Anfang ist schwer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410034


Döbel würden das sehr ansehnliche Gummitierchen lieben. Und ich schätze Deine nordischen Alande werden auch nicht widerstehen können, vielleicht wenn die Beinchen einen Hauch (aber wirklich nur einen Hauch) kürzer wären? Toller Käfer


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Döbel würden das sehr ansehnliche Gummitierchen lieben. Und ich schätze Deine nordischen Alande werden auch nicht widerstehen können, vielleicht wenn die Beinchen einen Hauch (aber wirklich nur einen Hauch) kürzer wären? Toller Käfer



Vielen Dank! Ich hoffe auch dass diese Art von _"Anflugnahrung"_ den Alanden der hiesigen Wiesenau mundet und ich damit schon bald einen schönen Fisch an der Tenkararute überlisten kann. Eigentlich soll dieses Gebilde einen Grashüpfer darstellen, daher die etwas längeren Beine, im Netz gibt es dazu unzählige Anleitungen.







Ich habe mich zunächst für dieses eher einfache Krabbeltier entschieden und mir einen langschenkligen und widerhakenlosen 12er Fliegenhaken geschnappt, um darauf den braunen 2mm Schaumstoff, etwas scheinbar ordinäre Polierwatte Natural Streamer Hair und ein paar Gummibeinchen zu befestigen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aller Anfang ist schwer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410034


Hallo,

die passt schon, läuft in der Fliegenbinder-Szene als "Chernobyl-Ant"   (stimmt tatsächlich).


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die passt schon, läuft in der Fliegenbinder-Szene als "Chernobyl-Ant"   (stimmt tatsächlich).
> 
> ...



Davon habe ich gelesen, ja. Wobei einige dieser _"verstrahlten Ameisen"_ noch reichlich skurriler ausschauen. Die von mir im 1-Euro-Laden gefundenen _- bunten und 2mm starken - _Schaumstoffbögen werden sicherlich dann in der einen oder anderen wilden Kreation landen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Aber man kann schließlich nicht gleich zu Beginn der _"Fliegenbinde-Karriere"_ mit bunten Lachsfliegen starten, deren Komplexität die des Handbuches / Manuals der ISS übersteigt. Erstmal gibt es Gummitiere und Nymphen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juni 2022)

Das Material für die Beinchen erscheint mir zu steif.Nimm dafür flexibleres Material,denn Bewegung reizt die Fische sehr und Du hast weniger Fehlbisse.


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juni 2022)

Und mit einem Knoten im Bein quasi als Gelenkimitation wird das Vieh noch etwas beweglicher .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Das Material für die Beinchen erscheint mir zu steif.Nimm dafür flexibleres Material,denn Bewegung reizt die Fische sehr und Du hast weniger Fehlbisse.



Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis, dabei habe ich mir gerade extra Beinchen aus dem Fliegenbindezubehör gekauft. Sie scheinen mir schon relativ fein zu sein.






Wie schaut es denn mit herkömmlichen Gummibändern aus? Diese gibt es ja auch in verschiedenen Stärken und in allen möglichen Farben.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Die Hotfly Silly Legs hab ich auch, etwas dünneres und flexibleres ist mir nicht bekannt. Die sind schon ok!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis, dabei habe ich mir gerade extra Beinchen aus dem Fliegenbindezubehör gekauft. Sie scheinen mir schon relativ fein zu sein.
> 
> Wie schaut es denn mit herkömmlichen Gummibändern aus? Diese gibt es ja auch in verschiedenen Stärken und in allen möglichen Farben.


Moin,
um Gummibeine musst du dir schon mal keinerlei Gedanken mehr machen. Dein Material reicht (sehr kleinlich gerechnet) für min. 200 Fliegen.

 Gummibänder sind durch irgendwelche Prozesse schon in eine Form gebracht und deshalb nicht sehr haltbar.

 Ein Tip: kauf deine Anfangsmaterialien vorzugsweise heller als dunkel. Warum ? gerade künstliche Sachen wie Latex, Foam oder Gummi, aber auch Garne lassen sich mit Edding und co. sehr leicht und für lange Zeit dunkler machen. Dunkel nach hell färben ist aber kaum möglich. 
Den Whip Finisher schmeisst du aber bald möglichst raus. Der ist exakt mein Anfangsmodell und taugt wirklich nix. Für wenige Euro kriegst du weit praktischere Ausführungen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Moin,
> um Gummibeine musst du dir schon mal keinerlei Gedanken mehr machen. Dein Material reicht (sehr kleinlich gerechnet) für min. 200 Fliegen.
> 
> Gummibänder sind durch irgendwelche Prozesse schon in eine Form gebracht und deshalb nicht sehr haltbar.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung und den Hinweis mit dem Einfärben. Ich habe jetzt auch gerade von einem anderen Board-Member erfahren,
dass herkömmliche Gummibänder wohl nicht sehr dauerhaft wären.

Den Whip Finisher habe ich in der Tat noch nicht erfolgreich einsetzen können. Bisher benutze ich immer meine Finger und friemel mir irgendwie halbe Schläge auf die Kopfwicklungen. Ohne meinen "Fliegenkleber" würden diese Knoten wohl auch nicht halten. Gibt es denn einen wirklich praktischen Whip Finisher und eventuell auch ein gutes Erklärvideo im Netz?


----------



## Skott (16. Juni 2022)

Gib bei der Tube einfach mal "Whip Finisher Anleitung" ein, dann bekommst du Treffer ohne Ende, auch für die händische Variante ohne Werkzeug!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Wahrscheinlich gibts tausend Ausführungen, ich benutze den. Glaube weniger als 10 Euro. Der Griff zwischen den Kugeln rotiert auf der Drahtachse und am unteren Ende gibt es ein abgerundetes Loch mit dem man bspw. den Endknoten noch ein bissel auf den Hakenschenkel zurück schieben kann. Optimales Gerät fürn Grobmotoriker wie mich


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber man kann schließlich nicht gleich zu Beginn der _"Fliegenbinde-Karriere"_ mit bunten Lachsfliegen starten, deren Komplexität die des Handbuches / Manuals der ISS übersteigt. Erstmal gibt es Gummitiere und Nymphen, dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410076


Hallo,

das wird schon, bei entsprechendem Einsatz und Geschicklichkeit. Ich selbst bin nie der große (gute) Binder gewesen. Gewusst habe ich dies schon immer, richtig deutlich gemacht wurde mir das vom Bindevermögen meines Sohnes, welcher 1990 bei einem Schweizer Bekannten im Urlaub, als 11jähriger das Werfen und das Binden lernte. Mein Bekannter war sehr begeistert von der Geschicklichkeit meines Sprösslings und er schenkte ihm zum Abschied einiges an Fliegenbindematerial etc. .Daheim taxierte ich das mal und kam da auf einen Wert von etwa 1500 DM. Die folgenden Jahre band er mit Begeisterung und entwarf auch viele neue Kreationen und ich brauchte mir keine Gedanken um Nachschub von Fliegen, Streamern und Nymphen zu machen. Ich musste ihm nur das Material stellen und er band und band und band. Leider hörte da die Begeisterung nach so 10/12 Jahren auf und er fischte auch nicht mehr viel. Dann kam das Studium und er fischte so etwa 8 Jahre fast nicht mehr, bis er dann das Hechtfischen (Spinnfischen) für sich entdeckte und darin wurde er im Laufe einiger Jahre richtig gut.
Aber ich habe da noch Fliegen aus zwei "Erbschaften" dazu bekommen und wenn ich alle so zusammenzähle, habe ich da so etwa 4000-5000 Stück  .
Manchmal fangen die komischsten Muster; ich war in Österreich in Urlaub und fischte schon eine Stunde mit normalerweise dort gängigen Mustern und hatte keinen Biss. Da es das dort kaum gab dachte ich, das ist einer der seltenen Tage, da mögen sie einfach nicht und es ist egal, auf was ich nichts fange und machte eine sehr abenteuerliche Kreation meines Sohnes dran (kleiner Streamer, Körper pink und blaue und schwarze Kopfhechel. Er nannte ihn three Color und gab später an, dass er nur das pinke Chenille aufbrauchen wollte und der ihm eigentlich nicht gefiel). Auf jeden Fall war, als ich den dranmachte das Flüsschen wie umgewandelt; wo ich  auch hinwarf hatte ich fast immer einen Biss.
Was ich damit sagen will, es ist zwar schön ein sehr naturgetreues Muster zu haben und auch zu fischen, aber für einen Fangerfolg ist das noch lange keine Garantie.
Ich hatte da mal einen Streamer entworfen, wenn den mein Sohn sah bekam er fast einen Lachkrampf  (er war auch nicht geeignet, einen Schönheitspreis zu gewinnen), aber er brachte mir eine als unfangbar geltende mittelgroße Forelle (55 cm) ein, welche ihn bei leicht angetrübten Wasser (angestaubt, wie die Österreicher sagen) nahm. So kanns auch gehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe da noch Fliegen aus zwei "Erbschaften" dazu bekommen...



Interessant finde ich auch das Thema Haltbarkeit von Fliegen.
Ist eine Fliege ein Wegwerfartikel_*_ oder wie lange sollte eine handwerklich sauber gebundene Fliege im Einsatz halten?
Recycelt am Ende gar jemand seine alten Fliegen und bindet auf die alten Haken neue Federn? 

_*Ich bitte an dieser Stelle von lustigen Kalauern abzusehen._


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Um sie recyceln zu können, müsste man sie kaputtfischen - das ist mir noch nicht gelungen. Vorher landen sie im Gestrüpp oder hängen unter einem Stein fest.

Ich würde aber vermutlich nichts wiederverwenden und eher komplett neu binden.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch das Thema Haltbarkeit von Fliegen.
> Ist eine Fliege ein Wegwerfartikel_*_ oder wie lange sollte eine handwerklich sauber gebundene Fliege im Einsatz halten?
> Recycelt am Ende gar jemand seine alten Fliegen und bindet auf die alten Haken neue Federn?
> 
> _*Ich bitte an dieser Stelle von lustigen Kalauern abzusehen._


Hallo,

wenn die gut gebunden sind, halten sie tatsächlich ziemlich lange, wenn man sie nicht vorher verwirft  .
Neulich in Österreich fischte ich drei Tage lang mit demselben Muster, da fing ich bestimmt so an die 50 Fische darauf, dann hatte ich einen unlösbaren Hänger und weg war das Ding. Über das Recycling habe ich mir da keine große Gedanken gemacht. Ist meist so, wie Mescalero schreibt  .
An eines kann ich mich noch erinnern, ist viele Jahrzehnte her, mein damaliger Schwager schenkte mir zum Geburtstag einige Fliegen (Kaufhausfliegen?)
Ich fischte da eine davon trocken, an der Schwarzach bei uns, die Forellen mochten erst nicht so recht, dann begann die Fliege (war wohl nicht gut gebunden) sich langsam aufzulösen und siehe da, je mehr die sich auflöste, desto besser bissen die Forellen - manchmal sind die Fische schwer zu verstehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Ich verwende nur die Metallköppe meiner Koppenstreamer manchmal ein weiteres Mal. Beruht darauf, das der Fellstreifen fürs Schwänzlein die Haare früher oder später verliert und die Köppe verhältnismässig teuer sind.

 Alles andere hängt früher oder später unerreichbar in den Bäumen über mir, fast immer ausgelöst durch Fehlanhiebe. Hechelfliegen binde ich deshalb kaum noch, gute Hahnenhecheln sind teuer und müssen sehr gut verarbeitet werden weil die sich keinesfalls lösen darf. Eine gebrochene Rippung oder ein zerfledderter Körper ist oft nicht so schlimm, manchmal passiert sogar genau das, was Lajos1  beschreibt.

btw. die meisten Fliegen die man kaufen kann, werden in Afrika angefertigt. Kinderarbeit, Ausbeutung usw., viel muß ich da nicht zu sagen...Die abgebildete Packung stammt von einem sehr angesehenem deutschen Unternehmen. Wurde als Umverpackung für andere Kauffliegen benutzt und der Mitarbeiter hat wohl vergessen den Aufkleber zu entfernen . Ich bin manchmal ein Prinzipienreiter, deshalb kommt so ein Laden für mich nicht mehr in Betracht. Selber Binden hat also mehr Einflüsse als man sich eigentlich denkt.


----------



## Colophonius (16. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Gib bei der Tube einfach mal "Whip Finisher Anleitung" ein, dann bekommst du Treffer ohne Ende, auch für die händische Variante ohne Werkzeug!



Gibt es eigentlich Vor- und Nachteile der Methoden (also Werkzeug vs händisch)? Frage mich das schon länger.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> btw. die meisten Fliegen die man kaufen kann, werden in Afrika angefertigt. Kinderarbeit, Ausbeutung usw., viel muß ich da nicht zu sagen...Die abgebildete Packung stammt von einem sehr angesehenem deutschen Unternehmen. Wurde als Umverpackung für andere Kauffliegen benutzt und der Mitarbeiter hat wohl vergessen den Aufkleber zu entfernen . Ich bin manchmal ein Prinzipienreiter, deshalb kommt so ein Laden für mich nicht mehr in Betracht. Selber Binden hat also mehr Einflüsse als man sich eigentlich denkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 410123


Hallo,

aus Siegsdorf?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Vor- und Nachteile der Methoden (also Werkzeug vs händisch)? Frage mich das schon länger.



Aktuell mache ich es ja händisch bzw. mit meinen Fingern aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese halben Schläge tatsächlich eine sichernde Funktion haben. Wahrscheinlich würden die Knoten ohne den Fliegenkleber wieder aufgehen. Rauhe Haut ist außerdem ein Ärgernis beim Binden, wie ich feststellen musste. Wahrscheinlich muss ich meine Hände mal wieder in Palmolive baden...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich verwende nur die Metallköppe meiner Koppenstreamer manchmal ein weiteres Mal. Beruht darauf, das der Fellstreifen fürs Schwänzlein die Haare früher oder später verliert und die Köppe verhältnismässig teuer sind.
> 
> Alles andere hängt früher oder später unerreichbar in den Bäumen über mir, fast immer ausgelöst durch Fehlanhiebe. Hechelfliegen binde ich deshalb kaum noch, gute Hahnenhecheln sind teuer und müssen sehr gut verarbeitet werden weil die sich keinesfalls lösen darf. Eine gebrochene Rippung oder ein zerfledderter Körper ist oft nicht so schlimm, manchmal passiert sogar genau das, was Lajos1  beschreibt.
> 
> ...



Aus Kenia kommen die Fliegen!? Das hätte ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte stets dass sie von schottischen oder aber irischen Mütterchen gebunden werden, rund um die Lochs und mit einem guten Glas Single-Malt  an den Lippen. 

Wie kommt man denn ausgerechnet auf Afrika, um dort Fliegen binden zu lassen? Wegen der etwaigen bunten und exotischen Vögel bzw. dem Federmaterial?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aktuell mache ich es ja händisch bzw. mit meinen Fingern aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese halben Schläge tatsächlich eine sichernde Funktion haben. Wahrscheinlich würden die Knoten ohne den Fliegenkleber wieder aufgehen. Rauhe Haut ist außerdem ein Ärgernis beim Binden, wie ich feststellen musste. Wahrscheinlich muss ich meine Hände mal wieder in Palmolive baden...


Hallo,

der "halbe Schlag" lässt sich auch gut mithilfe der Spitze eines Kugelschreibers herstellen  und ja, der hält schon.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn ausgerechnet auf Afrika, um dort Fliegen binden zu lassen? Wegen der etwaigen bunten und exotischen Vögel bzw. dem Federmaterial?


Hallo,

sicher wegen der niedrigen Lohnkosten  . Möchte nicht wissen, was die dort für eine Fliege, welch bei uns für 2 Euro verkauft wird, bekommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher wegen der niedrigen Lohnkosten  . Möchte nicht wissen, was die dort für eine Fliege, welch bei uns für 2 Euro verkauft wird, bekommen.
> 
> ...


Richtig. Vor allem Kinder und Frauen binden die. Kaufe ich sowas nicht, nehme ich den Menschen natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit Geld zu verdienen. Das ist schade, aber Ausbeutung finde ich eben noch schlechter.
Guckt mal spasshalber was Fliegen kosten, die definitiv von europ. Pro's gebunden werden, dann kann man sich ausrechnen was mancher Gauner durchs Umverpacken verdient.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Vor- und Nachteile der Methoden (also Werkzeug vs händisch)? Frage mich das schon länger.


Ich mache beides. Da wo es machbar ist, geht händisch bei mir schneller.


----------



## Skott (16. Juni 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich mache beides. Da wo es machbar ist, geht händisch bei mir schneller.


Das mag ja sein, aber bei kleinen Fliegen bilde ich mir ein, dass ich die Schläge für den Kopfknoten mit dem Werkzeug präziser als mit der Hand legen kann.


----------



## Colophonius (16. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber bei kleinen Fliegen bilde ich mir ein, dass ich die Schläge für den Kopfknoten mit dem Werkzeug präziser als mit der Hand legen kann.


Genau darum ging es mir mit meiner Frage. Ist das Werkzeug präziser? Die Hand? Geht es schneller? Fester? Ich weiß es schlicht nicht und wäre für Erfahrungsberichte dankbar!


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Ob von Hand oder per Whipfinisher gebunden dürfte für die Haltbarkeit unerheblich sein und auch die Schnelligkeit/Präzision liegt nur an der Übung, nicht an der Methode. Ich habe es von Hand nur ein-, zweimal probiert, neige aber zu spröder und trockener Haut und habe dabei ein Filzknäuel aus dem Faden produziert. Seit dem nutze ich nur noch das Werkzeug.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber bei kleinen Fliegen bilde ich mir ein, dass ich die Schläge für den Kopfknoten mit dem Werkzeug präziser als mit der Hand legen kann.


Hi Scott, das liegt an der Übung und auch der Position des Knotens. Es kommt bei mir auch vor, dass ich Muster binde, bei denen der Abschluss in der Mitte der Fliege zwischen Material ist. Da komme *ICH* mit der manuellen Variante besser zurecht.
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ob von Hand oder per Whipfinisher gebunden dürfte für die Haltbarkeit unerheblich sein und auch die Schnelligkeit/Präzision liegt nur an der Übung, nicht an der Methode.


Also das glaube ich nun nicht. Der halbe Schlag ist ok wenn man ne Fliege in der Mitte abbindet oder dort nen Garnwechsel macht. Aber fester ist der Knoten mit dem Whip Finisher.
Edit, grml  der Steff-Peff  war natürlich schneller, alter Spielverderber


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Warum glaubst du das nicht? Das Ergebnis, also die Art und Weise, in der die Fäden am Ende übereinander liegen, ist dasselbe. Dem Knoten ist es egal, ob er von Hand oder mit dem Werkzeug gebunden wurde. Er weiß das noch nicht einmal.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juni 2022)

Mach das wie du denkst.


----------



## Colophonius (17. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Also das glaube ich nun nicht. Der halbe Schlag ist ok wenn man ne Fliege in der Mitte abbindet oder dort nen Garnwechsel macht. Aber fester ist der Knoten mit dem Whip Finisher.
> Edit, grml  der Steff-Peff  war natürlich schneller, alter Spielverderber




Kann man mit dem Whip Finisher den Druck eigentlich variieren oder ist der immer gleich?


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2022)

Der Druck komm eher von dem Fadenende, das man in der anderen Hand hält, je fester man daran zieht, desto fester wird der Knoten. Aber man kann schon auch (in Maßen) stärker oder weniger stark mit dem Werkzeug gegenhalten.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2022)

#midges

Ein Salmonidengewässer habe ich nicht vor der Haustür, ein Großteil der Angelei findet im Stillwasser statt und mit Nymphen oder Nassfliegen läuft das bisher nur mittelgut. 

Ich will ein bisschen mit Mückenlarven experimentieren, die gibt es überall und praktisch das ganze Jahr über. 
Die erste, mit Material aus dem Fundus. Mehr ist im Zulauf. Schwimmtest bestanden


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juni 2022)

Die sieht echt super aus und steht auch klasse im Wasser. Das sollte top funktionieren und ich würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht sehr freuen!


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2022)

Sehr gern, sobald mir die Arbeit Zeit lässt. Die folgenden sehen auch etwas sauberer aus...
Wie sagt B O Clarke: the fish don't care but I do.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Juni 2022)

So langsam mache ich mit meinen Gummitierchen der 1kg Dose _"Phantasia"_ von Haribo doch Konkurrenz.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das sollte top funktionieren und ich würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht sehr freuen!


Heute mal bei suboptimalen Bedingungen ein bisschen probiert. Fliege schwimmt super und lange und es gab auch zahlreiche Attacken, nur hängen geblieben ist leider nichts. So etwas hatte ich aber schon bei den englischen Kollegen gelesen: das größte Problem mit Trockenen im Stillwasser ist es, die Bisse auch zu verwandeln. 

Aber es macht tierischen Spaß. Beim Fischen mit Nymphen oder Nassfliegen spürt man die Bisse oder sieht sie an der Schnur. Bei Trockenfliegen sieht man den Fisch aus dem Nichts auftauchen, bevor er zuschnappt. Oder nur genau inspiziert, gelangweilt die Augen verdreht und wegschwimmt, so wie manche Döbel. Geile Sache! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so rockt.


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juni 2022)

Klasse, danke für deinen Bereicht!




Mescalero schrieb:


> So etwas hatte ich aber schon bei den englischen Kollegen gelesen: das größte Problem mit Trockenen im Stillwasser ist es, die Bisse auch zu verwandeln.



Hast du die Fische auch gesehen? Ich habe bei mir auch ein extremes Problem mit Fehlbissen gehabt, bis dann irgendwann mal zufällig ein Fisch in der Größe meines kleinen Fingers hängen blieb und die Erklärung lieferte.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juni 2022)

Ja habe ich, es waren viele Kleine dabei, wahrscheinlich meist Ukelei. Aber auch schöne Rotfedern und Döbel ("schön" heißt so mittelgroß, keine richtigen Brocken).


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Juni 2022)

Hab mal was neues probiert.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juli 2022)

Endrick Spider nennen Mc Phail bzw. die Tommyboys die Mugge. Werde sie bei Gelegenheit als Brutfischimitat mißbrauchen, ist grade alles voll mit Elfritzen und Döbelbrut.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juli 2022)

Sehr schön! Schwanz und Körper sind Fasan oder? Und die Hechel?



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Elfritzen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Schwanz und Körper sind Fasan oder? Und die Hechel?


Jup, Fasan + Rebhuhnhechel + Kupferdrahtrippung. sehr einfach zu binden und passt mir farblich gut weil die Elritzen bräunlich sind.


----------



## Colophonius (11. Juli 2022)

Eine etwas größere Maifliege. Schwänzchen und Flügel aus Entenfedern, die Flügel in der Wally-Wing Bindeweise.




Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man gute Fotos von Fliegen hinbekommt? Meine sind immer so unscharf. :/


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juli 2022)

Der Thorax ist scharf aber schräg fotografiert reicht die Schärfentiefe der Optik einfach nicht aus. Quer aufgenommen sollte alles im Fokus sein.
Für richtig gute Bilder so kleiner Objekte braucht es schon ein Makroobjektiv, das können Handykameras (noch) nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Eine etwas größere Maifliege. Schwänzchen und Flügel aus Entenfedern, die Flügel in der Wally-Wing Bindeweise.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412115
> 
> ...


Mit ner Photo Box kannst einiges  rausholen.
Und gerade am Stock fotografieren.
Warscheinlich fokussiert sich das kleine Ding nicht richtig.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juli 2022)

Immer wieder gut im Hochsommer. Habe auch endlich das Video wieder gefunden wo ich abgekupfert habe und möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten. Binde selber zwar kleiner (Gr 14) und ne andere Hechel, kann die Mugge aber echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juli 2022)

Meist binde selbst aber gelegentlich kaufe ich auch mal ein paar Fliegen. So wie diese Red Zebra Kebari.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Funktionieren schonmal bei kleinen Döbeln. Im Forellenbach habe ich sie noch nicht probiert, das wird wohl auch noch was dauern wenn nicht bald ein Kälteeinbruch kommt.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juli 2022)

#simpleflies

Dieses Caddis-Muster kommt mit nur zwei Materialien aus, CDC und Rehhaar.

Die CDC wird Petitjean-mäßig um den Hakenschenkel gewunden und bildet den Körper, gleichzeitig stehen Fibern als Beine ab. Flügel sind Reh bzw im Bild ist es Elch bei einem Haken in der Größe 12.

Am schönsten sieht die Fliege von unten aus, so soll es sein.


----------



## fluefiske (25. Juli 2022)

So habe ich auch mal eine Serie gebunden.Durch das CDC gibt es viel Spiel unter Wasser, und das Rehhaar sorgt für die sehr gute Schwimmfähigkeit.
Am Schluß drücke ich noch die fertige Fliege mit den Fingern zusammen und rupfe die übers Rehhaar stehenden CDC - Spitzen mit den Fingerspitzen ab.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. August 2022)

Ne (zu) rote Ameise als Parachute auf 16er Sedgehaken. Leichter Grubhaken wäre besser, hatte ich aber nicht zur Hand.
Farbabstimmung krieg ich noch hin, die ersoffenen Originale im Pool der Kinder meiner Schwester sind eher so Richtung Orange.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2022)

Wie ich es mir dachte, ein leichter Grubhaken hilft sehr die Ameisenform besser hinzukriegen.


----------



## Colophonius (4. September 2022)

Ich habe gerade beim Aufräumen eine meiner ersten Hechtfliegen (unten) gefunden und mal eine meiner aktuellsten (oben) daneben gelegt. 







Übung, andere Materialien und neue Techniken machen dann doch einen Unterschied. Aber: die untere Fliege hat mir schon mindestens einen Hecht gebracht, die obere war bisher nicht mal im Einsatz.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. September 2022)

Keine Ahnung wo die 150 Tacken sind, aber nun kann ich endlich wieder


----------



## Mescalero (7. September 2022)

Ja, das ist übel. Das Zeuchs kostet ja jeweils nur 3,50 und eh man sich versieht, hat man den "versandkostenfrei" Betrag überschritten....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. September 2022)

Hab seit Jahren nen 1,5m Catgut-Strang herumliegen. Mache grade Köcherfliegennymphen daraus, mal schaun ob das Zeugs nach längerem Wasserkontakt wirklich so stark aufquillt wie behauptet wird.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2022)

Also zu sehr aufquellen tut das Catgut nicht, das Foto wurde nach 1 Stunde Fischen gemacht.
Es wird leicht glibbrig, die Beinchen und das Thoraxmaterial bleiben schön dran kleben, ganz im Sinne des Erfinders. Das Opposum für die Tracheen ist aber zu steif.  Muss ich weglassen oder wie Mc Phail Mink nehmen.
Gab heute nur kleine Fische drauf, aber 3 Arten in ner Stunde lässt hoffen.


----------



## Mescalero (11. September 2022)

Petri, schöner Fisch!!
Ich finde, dass das Material top aussieht und falls es dann noch weiter quellen sollte, macht man halt eine neue dran. Welche Größe ist das,16?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Fisch!!
> Ich finde, dass das Material top aussieht und falls es dann noch weiter quellen sollte, macht man halt eine neue dran. Welche Größe ist das,16?


Ist Gr 14. Jo, sieht richtig schön glibbrig aus wenns nass ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. September 2022)

Einfach, schnell und günstig trifft hier wirklich zu. Kunststoffperle, 16er Grub-Haken, 1 Fiber aus einem Pfauenauge, und entweder ein dunkles Spectradubbing (oben)oder eine zweite Fiber aus dem Pfauenauge und 3 min Zeit. Pfauenauge für den Körper ist  Pflicht weil Pfauengras leider beidseitig Grannen hat. Enge Windungen (Mitte) sehen mMn besser aus als zu weite.


----------



## Mescalero (21. September 2022)

Tres chic! Und sicher sehr beliebt. 
Die Perle ist nur für die Optik oder?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Tres chic! Und sicher sehr beliebt.
> Die Perle ist nur für die Optik oder?


Hat noch kein Wasser gesehen, evtl. morgen falls ich rechtzeitig ausm Bett komme. Bin aber sehr sicher, das sie gut auf Äschen sein werden weil sie die Zuckmücken gut immitiert.
Klaro, die Perle ist nur zum Finden weil sonst nix weiter dran ist und das Wasser noch etwas trüb ist.

Hatte auch vergessen zu schreiben das es ein rot gefärbtes Pfauenauge ist. Ungefärbt wäre der Körper schwarz/weiß und der Erfinder bindet natürlich mit Metall oder Tungstenperle, wäre bei mir am Gewässer aber viel zu schwer.
Ist das erste Mal, das ich Pfauenauge gekauft habe und bin erschüttert wie blöd ich war mehrfach Pfaugras gekauft zu haben. Das Auge ist viel besser durchgefärbt als Gras obwohl beides von Veniard ist  . Weil die Fibern in der Mitte des Auges nur einseitig Grannen, Haare oder wie immer man es nennen möchte besitzen, eröffnet die ganze Feder ungeahnte Möglichkeiten. Selber Quills machen weil die sonst so schweineteuer sind oder eben solche filigranen Äschennymphen. Die Fibern an der Seite nimmt man einfach als Pfaugras, die Mitte bspw. fürn Alexandrastreamer.
Und btw: egal wo, keiner der ganzen Verkäufer schreibt dazu, das *2* ganze Federn im Pack sind, mich hat es ewig abgeschreckt für 1 Feder 6 Euro zu blechen. Wenn sie alle so gut gefärbt wie meine sind, absolut empfehlenswert für jeden Otto Normalbinder.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Oktober 2022)

Inspiriert vom Marios Fliegendose. Anscheinend sind diese Muster bei den amerikanischen Karpfenanglern erfolgreich, warum also nicht auch hier?


----------



## Forelle74 (23. November 2022)

Ein paar Snacks für die friedlichen  .


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Einfach, schnell und günstig trifft hier wirklich zu. Kunststoffperle, 16er Grub-Haken, 1 Fiber aus einem Pfauenauge, und entweder ein dunkles Spectradubbing (oben)oder eine zweite Fiber aus dem Pfauenauge und 3 min Zeit. Pfauenauge für den Körper ist  Pflicht weil Pfauengras leider beidseitig Grannen hat. Enge Windungen (Mitte) sehen mMn besser aus als zu weite.
> Anhang anzeigen 418764
> Anhang anzeigen 418765


Hallo
Grad so einfache Muster gefallen mir sehr.
Die Rote Wicklung am Körper ist das Tinsel oder nur Garn?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Rote Wicklung am Körper ist das Tinsel oder nur Garn?


Wie erwähnt, der Körper besteht lediglich aus einer einzigen Fiber eines  rot *gefärbten *Pfauenauges.
In der beschriebenen Art sind die Nymphen aber durchgefallen und sind längst recycelt. Selbst an meinem langsam fließenden Gewässer sinken sie mit Kunststoffperle zu langsam. Also entweder etwas Bleifolie auf den Hakenschenkel machen, oder Messingperle verwenden.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, der Körper besteht lediglich aus einer einzigen Fiber eines  rot *gefärbten *Pfauenauges.
> In der beschriebenen Art sind die Nymphen aber durchgefallen und sind längst recycelt. Selbst an meinem langsam fließenden Gewässer sinken sie mit Kunststoffperle zu langsam. Also entweder etwas Bleifolie auf den Hakenschenkel machen, oder Messingperle verwenden.


Jetzt habs auch ich kapiert. 
Danke .

Hab noch kleine Tungsten Leuchtperlen.
Ich probiere es damit.


----------



## Waidbruder (27. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ein paar Snacks für die friedlichen  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424944
> Anhang anzeigen 424945


Dieses Muster funktionierte im Winter während der eigentlichen natürlichen Forellenlaichzeit gut auf die Grossen dänischen Forellen im See. Soll wohl Lachseier imitieren. Ganz langsam in Grundnähe gestrippt.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. November 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Dieses Muster funktionierte im Winter während der eigentlichen natürlichen Forellenlaichzeit gut auf die Grossen dänischen Forellen im See. Soll wohl Lachseier imitieren. Ganz langsam in Grundnähe gestrippt.


Ja,  bestimmt auch perfekt dafür.
Ich hab mal nen Saibling bei uns jagen sehen.
Der hat aber nicht gebissen.
Nur In meinen ca 1m von der Nymphe entfernten Bissanzeiger hat er geschnappt.

Hab dann den Anzeiger der nur aus ner Runden roten Styropor Kugel bestand runter gezogen zur Nymphe.
Schon hing der dran  .
Das war ein schöner 40ger Bachsaibling.

Mit den obigen wollt ichs generell mal auf große Aitel probieren.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Achim Stahl (16. Dezember 2022)

Moin,

im Winter fische ich gerne mit dem Streamer auf Hecht. Leider sind meine Lieblingsgewässer um die Ecke nun alle zugefroren. Das bedeutet aber auch, genug Zeit, um ein paar aufwändigere Hechtmuster zu binden, wie diesen _Game Changer_:






Er besteht aus 5 Gliedern und dem Haken und schlängelt sich wirklich verführeisch durchs Wasser. Hat sich auch schon sehr bewährt.

... und nächste Woche soll es ja wieder wärmer werden. 


Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Colophonius (Sonntag um 19:53)

Ich finde diese Eierfliegen optisch immer sehr lustig und habe mir letztens auch einfach mal eine Packung McFly Foam bestellt. Das Muster ist extrem einfach zu binden und ich habe in wenig mit den Größen experimentiert. 




Das Ergebnis ist dann doch ganz gelungen. Zwar dürfte man hier in der eigentlichen Einsatzzeit (Laichzeit) wegen der hiesigen Schonzeiten nachvollziehbarer Weise nicht fischen dürfen, aber ich hoffe, den Döbeln und vielleicht auch Forellen ist das Ganze egal und die schnappen auch später im Jahr noch zu.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (Sonntag um 20:11)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Eierfliegen optisch immer sehr lustig und habe mir letztens auch einfach mal eine Packung McFly Foam bestellt. Das Muster ist extrem einfach zu binden und ich habe in wenig mit den Größen experimentiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429138
> 
> ...


Ah, Erinnerung: Mit den habe ich in Alaska super Äschen gefangen  Bin gespannt, wie es bei Dir läuft.


----------

